# Polish Greatness



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.

Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?

There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.

Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.

.1.) Are Poles dumb?
Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.

Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.

So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,

2.) Thieves, or criminals?

Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.

Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.

As for common criminals?

Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.

There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.

But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.

This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.

So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.

3.) Drunks?

This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.







4.) Prostitutes?

Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.

While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.

Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.

5.) Weak at war?

I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.

Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.

6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.

So did everyone else except Great Britain.

Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.

So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?

7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.

But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.

I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.

8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.

The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.

Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.

Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.

9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.

After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.

Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
(This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.

Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.

With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.

But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.

Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.



Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.

Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.


----------



## Indeependent

Repetitious.
As boring as the first time.
No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.



How is it repetitious if this thread hasn't been posted before?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
Click to expand...


I just thought that I'd use my interwebz, and fingertipz to say that I too can post such a thread.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it repetitious if this thread hasn't been posted before?
Click to expand...

Are you on crack or is someone new using your account?
You've posted this thread about 6 times in the last few months and we're all bored shitless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it repetitious if this thread hasn't been posted before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on crack or is someone new using your account?
> You've posted this thread about 6 times in the last few months and we're all bored shitless.
Click to expand...


I might have posted bits, and pieces of this kind of information  on "Other threads" but never have I posted this exact thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just thought that I'd use my interwebz, and fingertipz to say that I too can post such a thread.
Click to expand...


That's fine.  Maybe I post a "White Greatness" thread. 

Oooh, I may not be as white as some other people, though.

Even though my family's been in America since before it was America.

My skin is olive-ish and I have blonde-ish hair.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just thought that I'd use my interwebz, and fingertipz to say that I too can post such a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine.  Maybe I post a "White Greatness" thread.
> 
> Oooh, I may not be as white as some other people, though.
> 
> Even though my family's been in America since before it was America.
> 
> My skin is olive-ish and I have blonde-ish hair.
Click to expand...


If fair is fair, Whites should also have such rights to post the same way.

Although I can't help but to notice quite a few forums allow anti-White comments, but not anti-Black comments.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it repetitious if this thread hasn't been posted before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on crack or is someone new using your account?
> You've posted this thread about 6 times in the last few months and we're all bored shitless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might have posted bits, and pieces of this kind of information  on "Other threads" but never have I posted this exact thread.
Click to expand...

Oh good
Same information with a "new" Thread title.
Have fun!


----------



## petro

As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this. 

I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why am I not outraged at Polish dudes thread?

Oh yeah, he didn't manage to insult everybody else along the way in the OP.

Not insulting people works wonders.


----------



## Marion Morrison

petro said:


> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.



Holy crap my Pollack friend, you and this guy might have something in common!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

petro said:


> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.



Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.

I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.


----------



## Toro




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> Why am I not outraged at Polish dudes thread?
> 
> Oh yeah, he didn't manage to insult everybody else along the way in the OP.
> 
> Not insulting people works wonders.



I wonder what the OP in the similar thread thinks of this thread?

Dis b competitionz n shiznat wit mah victimzhood.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
Click to expand...


Uh duh!

There are some English people that use a lot of consonants too.


You are a Polish American, let the American side out, baby!


----------



## pismoe

Poles are ok but i like Russians better Sobieski !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> Poles are ok but i like Russians better Sobieski !!



Stalin's pretty well regarded in Russia according to polls.

Furthermore Putin's inviting in tons of Islamic Central Asian migrants into Russia.

I don't necessarily have an issue with Russians, but they definitely have more issues than Poland.


----------



## petro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
Click to expand...

Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs. 
Pretty much a red neck American.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

petro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
Click to expand...


My family came to the U.S.A just before WW1.

I didn't know too much about Poles either, but I have spent years researching different peoples out of curiosity, and of course this includes Poles, I think Poland has an amazing, bittersweet history.

As Polish Poet Adam Mickiewicz stated, Poles are like Jesus suffering on the cross for their good deeds.


----------



## pismoe

petro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
Click to expand...


What's a stand alone "American"?
Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"

I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.

But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"

As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.


----------



## JoeMoma

When I was a child, my older brother liked to tell polak jokes.  I didn't know anyone that I knew to be Polish and I don't think my older brother did either.  I don't think I really understood what/who a polak was.  A Polak to me was simply some imaginary/fictional person to joke about. I've never associated the stereotype of the fictional polak from the jokes to actual Polish people (or any other people).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"

I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.

Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'

I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.

When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.


----------



## JoeMoma

If one feels compelled to start a thread about great people of a particular race, nationality, gender,or whatever, then it is not necessary to disrespect or insult other people that are not of that category.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JoeMoma said:


> When I was a child, my older brother liked to tell polak jokes.  I didn't know anyone that I knew to be Polish and I don't think my older brother did either.  I don't think I really understood what/who a polak was.  A Polak to me was simply some imaginary/fictional person to joke about. I've never associated the stereotype of the fictional polak from the jokes to actual Polish people (or any other people).



I've seen people of a Polish heritage, laugh at, or tell Polish jokes before.

I wouldn't say Poles are as hyper-sensitive, as many others.

Many Poles  I find are pretty laid back, actually.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JoeMoma said:


> If one feels compelled to start a thread about great people of a particular race, nationality, gender,or whatever, then it is not necessary to disrespect or insult other people that are not of that category.



I would say people should be treated according to their behavior.

While, different groups are just many individuals.

Some groups are concerning in their behavior.

I think individualism is pretty weak actually, in that a true extreme individualist would even go so far to say "Treat an army invading your lands as "Individuals"


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle. 

He fled the Nazis and won.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.



So, you're part Ukrainian?

My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
Click to expand...

Actually no, he was no blood relation.

If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"

Yet after 270 years or whatever,eh. I'm a cracker.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


>



Blasphemy!


----------



## Toro

Marion Morrison said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
Click to expand...


Cabbage rolls are blasphemy?

Hmph!  

Pretender!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no, he was no blood relation.
> 
> If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"
> 
> Yet after 270 years,eh. I'm a cracker.
Click to expand...


A lot of people in the New York don't consider themselves as just "American"

It's not uncommon to see Italian flags, or Italian emblems on people's cars, or shirts, or hats here. (Sometimes also with American flags, or emblems, sometimes not)


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no, he was no blood relation.
> 
> If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"
> 
> Yet after 270 years,eh. I'm a cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people in the New York don't consider themselves as just "American"
> 
> It's not uncommon to see Italian flags, or Italian emblems on people's cars, or shirts, or hats here. (Sometimes also with American flags, or emblems, sometimes not)
Click to expand...


Up where you live, you've never seen as many black people as I have.

You have white trash.

Down heanh we has niggas. Same thing, yet different, and it's hotter here.

Was it 102 up there today? No? Imagine that.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no, he was no blood relation.
> 
> If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"
> 
> Yet after 270 years,eh. I'm a cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people in the New York don't consider themselves as just "American"
> 
> It's not uncommon to see Italian flags, or Italian emblems on people's cars, or shirts, or hats here. (Sometimes also with American flags, or emblems, sometimes not)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up where you live, you've never seen as many black people as I have.
> 
> You have white trash.
> 
> Down heanh we has niggas. Same thing, yet different, and it's hotter here.
> 
> Was it 102 up there today? No? Imagine that.
Click to expand...


Well,  here there's an odd  disproportionately mix of kids driving BMW's (Luxury cars) or Ford F-150 ( pick ups)

Most here are from the Bronx, Yonkers, Brooklyn, or Queens originally.

They're not really sure what they are when they move out here.

Many definitely do vote Republican, Hunt, and Fish, though.


----------



## IM2

I can only laugh at this childishness by the polish king of stormfront.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no, he was no blood relation.
> 
> If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"
> 
> Yet after 270 years,eh. I'm a cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people in the New York don't consider themselves as just "American"
> 
> It's not uncommon to see Italian flags, or Italian emblems on people's cars, or shirts, or hats here. (Sometimes also with American flags, or emblems, sometimes not)
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  and i have no use for that , to me it conveys the thought of dual loyalties same as a dual citizen Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an American born Pollack who is very non PC I take offense at no slur. It's called having a thick skin and considering the source. Too bad other groups don't learn this.
> 
> I just carry a burden of a name that uses every consonant in the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .
Click to expand...


Well, I like that here in New York, that you can get some good Italian, Polish, or German food.

In other places where the stand alone Americans are, not so much.

If being a stand alone "American" is so great, how come it's one of the poorest White identifications in the U.S.A?

It seems that many who hold onto their previous cultures, have a sort of enrichment from that, more culture, and that's a good thing.


----------



## mdk

Poland is awesome. I love the people, the food, and, the culture. Also, I am Polish. lol


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.


------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .
Click to expand...


Well, in the Guatemalan ghetto of Brewster, New York, they have stores where not only English is not spoken, and sometimes can't be spoken, because sometimes the store clerks "No speekee engee"
but where all signs are in Spanish, furthermore I went into one such store with a friend, and not only did I see Guatemalans (Probably illegals) wiring money on a machine back to Guatemala, I was followed around like a criminal in that store.

They often live in houses, with multiple guys living to apartment.
One house burned down in the Village of Brewster, and over 40 Guatemalans were living in that house.
Sure, it was a 4 bedroom house, but that's 10 people to each bedroom.
WTF?

Why would anyone appease this?
Have they lost their minds?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> I can only laugh at this childishness by the polish king of stormfront.



So, Blacks have a right to fight for their achievements, but Poles don't?


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polak is hardly a slur, it's actually the male form of Pole in the Polish language.
> 
> I have posted else where with the name Polak Potrafi, meaning the Pole man can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like that here in New York, that you can get some good Italian, Polish, or German food.
> 
> In other places where the stand alone Americans are, not so much.
> 
> If being a stand alone "American" is so great, how come it's one of the poorest White identifications in the U.S.A?
> 
> It seems that many who hold onto their previous cultures, have a sort of enrichment from that, more culture, and that's a good thing.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------  don't know if it is but if it is its the fault of public and secondary education and immigration of course .  As you say , you have seen changes in the last 25 years , i hope that you like them because your kids are going to get them Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. Family is at least 5 generations in America. Most settled in northern MN. Same climate as Poland. Really know nothing of old country or customs.
> Pretty much a red neck American.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like that here in New York, that you can get some good Italian, Polish, or German food.
> 
> In other places where the stand alone Americans are, not so much.
> 
> If being a stand alone "American" is so great, how come it's one of the poorest White identifications in the U.S.A?
> 
> It seems that many who hold onto their previous cultures, have a sort of enrichment from that, more culture, and that's a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------  don't know if it is but if it is its the fault of public and secondary education and immigration of course .  As you say , you have seen changes in the last 25 years , i hope that you like them because your kids are going to get them Sobieski .
Click to expand...


Why should I raise my kids in such an environment?

When It would make more sense to raise my children in a Poland which is about  99.9% White, and about 96% Polish.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in the Guatemalan ghetto of Brewster, New York, they have stores where not only English is not spoken, and sometimes can't be spoken, because sometimes the store clerks "No speekee engee"
> but where all signs are in Spanish, furthermore I went into one such store with a friend, and not only did I see Guatemalans (Probably illegals( wiring money on a machine back to Guatemala, I was followed around like a criminal in that store.
> 
> They often live in houses, with multiple guys living to apartment.
> One house burned down in the Village of Brewster, and over 40 Guatemalans were living in that house.
> Sure, it was a 4 bedroom house, but that's 10 people to each bedroom.
> WTF?
> 
> Why would anyone appease this?
> Have they lost their minds?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------------   SEE , you are getting just what you deserve and it annoys you but it makes me smile . Think how it'll be for your kids Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in the Guatemalan ghetto of Brewster, New York, they have stores where not only English is not spoken, and sometimes can't be spoken, because sometimes the store clerks "No speekee engee"
> but where all signs are in Spanish, furthermore I went into one such store with a friend, and not only did I see Guatemalans (Probably illegals( wiring money on a machine back to Guatemala, I was followed around like a criminal in that store.
> 
> They often live in houses, with multiple guys living to apartment.
> One house burned down in the Village of Brewster, and over 40 Guatemalans were living in that house.
> Sure, it was a 4 bedroom house, but that's 10 people to each bedroom.
> WTF?
> 
> Why would anyone appease this?
> Have they lost their minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------   SEE , you are getting just what you deserve and it annoys you but it makes me smile . Think how it'll be for your kids Sobieski .
Click to expand...


But, it's your "America" which is the ones which will suffer such consequences, no?


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------   personally , AMERICAN is the only thing that gets any acknowledgement out of me .   Course Redneck , hillbilly or similar is fine but if a person isn't a stand alone American i generally figure , feck that guy .   ----------   imo !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like that here in New York, that you can get some good Italian, Polish, or German food.
> 
> In other places where the stand alone Americans are, not so much.
> 
> If being a stand alone "American" is so great, how come it's one of the poorest White identifications in the U.S.A?
> 
> It seems that many who hold onto their previous cultures, have a sort of enrichment from that, more culture, and that's a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------  don't know if it is but if it is its the fault of public and secondary education and immigration of course .  As you say , you have seen changes in the last 25 years , i hope that you like them because your kids are going to get them Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I raise my kids in such an environment?
> 
> When It would make more sense to raise my children in a Poland which is about  99.9% White, and about 96% Polish.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------   so , go to Poland .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a stand alone "American"?
> Considering that there is no true "American ethnicity" it would seem to be one who gives up their heritage, in favor of "Americanism"
> 
> I certainly don't agree with such, I think that this is a sort of Globalist, Multicultural view.
> 
> But, many Polish Americans have assimilated very well.
> People like RayfromCleveland, or Bear, or Petro here who admit to a Polish heritage on this forum, all sound very "American"
> 
> As for me, I'm definitely attached to being of a Polish background.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   stand alone American is simply AMERICAN , I have no use for polish , african or english or any other sort of Americans  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like that here in New York, that you can get some good Italian, Polish, or German food.
> 
> In other places where the stand alone Americans are, not so much.
> 
> If being a stand alone "American" is so great, how come it's one of the poorest White identifications in the U.S.A?
> 
> It seems that many who hold onto their previous cultures, have a sort of enrichment from that, more culture, and that's a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------  don't know if it is but if it is its the fault of public and secondary education and immigration of course .  As you say , you have seen changes in the last 25 years , i hope that you like them because your kids are going to get them Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I raise my kids in such an environment?
> 
> When It would make more sense to raise my children in a Poland which is about  99.9% White, and about 96% Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------   so , go to Poland .
Click to expand...


Many "Americans first"  hardly seem to care about "Americans" in the first place, they don't seem to mind that the U.S.A spends more on healthcare, and would let their fellow Americans die from a lack of healthcare.

Furthermore, the "Americans first" overwhelmingly supported the War in Iraq, which killed more Americans than 9/11.

It seems many Americans are dying in vain, from "Americans first"


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in the Guatemalan ghetto of Brewster, New York, they have stores where not only English is not spoken, and sometimes can't be spoken, because sometimes the store clerks "No speekee engee"
> but where all signs are in Spanish, furthermore I went into one such store with a friend, and not only did I see Guatemalans (Probably illegals( wiring money on a machine back to Guatemala, I was followed around like a criminal in that store.
> 
> They often live in houses, with multiple guys living to apartment.
> One house burned down in the Village of Brewster, and over 40 Guatemalans were living in that house.
> Sure, it was a 4 bedroom house, but that's 10 people to each bedroom.
> WTF?
> 
> Why would anyone appease this?
> Have they lost their minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------   SEE , you are getting just what you deserve and it annoys you but it makes me smile . Think how it'll be for your kids Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, it's your "America" which is the ones which will suffer such consequences, no?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------- no one lives forever and i've had an excellent AMERICAN style life all my 68 years and it continues due to where i live .     I also see myself as the last generation of REAL American Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say a mix of chaotic multiculturalism, and chaotic war in Iraq... Was a tipping point for me to cling more to my Polish heritage, rather than as an "American"
> 
> I've seen how my region went from about 1% - 15% Hispanic in 25 years.
> 
> Some local villages, like Brewster here, went from about 1% Hispanic to majority Hispanic in 25 years.'
> 
> I've seen with my own eyes the replacement.
> 
> When I see many pro-Multiculturalists both in person, and online in "America" it certainly makes me wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   doesn't make me wonder .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in the Guatemalan ghetto of Brewster, New York, they have stores where not only English is not spoken, and sometimes can't be spoken, because sometimes the store clerks "No speekee engee"
> but where all signs are in Spanish, furthermore I went into one such store with a friend, and not only did I see Guatemalans (Probably illegals( wiring money on a machine back to Guatemala, I was followed around like a criminal in that store.
> 
> They often live in houses, with multiple guys living to apartment.
> One house burned down in the Village of Brewster, and over 40 Guatemalans were living in that house.
> Sure, it was a 4 bedroom house, but that's 10 people to each bedroom.
> WTF?
> 
> Why would anyone appease this?
> Have they lost their minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------   SEE , you are getting just what you deserve and it annoys you but it makes me smile . Think how it'll be for your kids Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, it's your "America" which is the ones which will suffer such consequences, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------- no one lives forever and i've had an excellent AMERICAN style life all my 68 years and it continues due to where i live .     I see myself as the last generation of REAL American Sobieski .
Click to expand...


So, how can you care so much about America, but shrug off it's demise?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.

A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.

B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.

Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.

Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?

Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"

Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.

This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Another example is "The German Iron Cross" becoming a symbol of "American first bikers" who use it like it were an American symbol.

So, to say that "American first types" are somehow fully assimilated is also a bogus statement.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.


---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

France / French people should in fact be the most beloved people in America.
Instead French are probably the most hated people in the U.S.A of Europe

They made the birth of the U.S.A possible, by not only supporting the U.S.A directly with it's navy, but fighting Britain overseas so they couldn't directly focus on them.

French also donated the Statue of Liberty.

French fought with the U.S in 2 World wars also.

There's only one thing I can think of to why many "Americans first" people bully French, instead of Germans, or Brits.

It's obvious that it's because the French are an enemy of both Britain, and Germany.

"American firsters" tend to say it's because French are anti-American snobs, but polls, and history confirm the same about Britain, and Germany.

So, why don't Germans, or Brits take the heat like French?

Maybe because most Americans are of a German, or British heritage?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

If you look at the U.S.A you'd think Poles, French, and Italians were the greatest  historic, or present enemies of America, rather than Germans, Brits, or Russians.

WTF?

How can many "American first peoples" be taken seriously, with such attitudes?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
Click to expand...


Well, yes, and no.

Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.

But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.

Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------  aw haw , bullied eh ??    [chuckle] , now you are comical poor baby Sobieski .


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.


But they do dislike Polish sausage..


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
Click to expand...

No one is stripped, it's simply unnecessary here in the USA..


----------



## Indeependent

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
Click to expand...

Of that I wouldn't know.


----------



## Moonglow

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of that I wouldn't know.
Click to expand...

Never taken that path eh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
Click to expand...


Why do some "American first" people actually put "Israel first"???


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
Click to expand...



My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
Click to expand...

Then why are they "ex girl friends"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are they "ex girl friends"?
Click to expand...


As if relations only depend on the sausage?

Where is this high Jewish IQ, I keep hearing about?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are they "ex girl friends"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if relations only depend on the sausage?
Click to expand...

In today's very sad day and age...


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
Click to expand...

probably enjoyed the curled links...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are they "ex girl friends"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if relations only depend on the sausage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In today's very sad day and age...
Click to expand...


How do you know I didn't cut it off?

In some cases I did, but in others they did.

In both cases it was of personal difference, not about sausage.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are they "ex girl friends"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if relations only depend on the sausage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In today's very sad day and age...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know I didn't cut it off?
> 
> In some cases I did, but in others they did.
> 
> In both cases it was of personal difference, not about sausage.
Click to expand...


"How do you know I didn't cut it off?"

Wow!  You had me freaking for a moment!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Moonglow said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
Click to expand...


Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?
Click to expand...

They'd never get anything done playing with all that meat..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are they "ex girl friends"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if relations only depend on the sausage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In today's very sad day and age...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know I didn't cut it off?
> 
> In some cases I did, but in others they did.
> 
> In both cases it was of personal difference, not about sausage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "How do you know I didn't cut it off?"
> 
> Wow!  You had me freaking for a moment!
Click to expand...


Well, unfortunately they did cut off the sausage skin when I was a baby, it was very common among the Goys too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Moonglow said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd never get anything done playing with all that meat..
Click to expand...


Rosie O'Donnell, or Rachel Maddow would certainly beg to differ.


----------



## MaryL

My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they do dislike Polish sausage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd never get anything done playing with all that meat..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell, or Rachel Maddow would certainly beg to differ.
Click to expand...

They'd be the worst ones they'd play with it then eat it...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Moonglow said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex girl friends certainly had no such complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd never get anything done playing with all that meat..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell, or Rachel Maddow would certainly beg to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd be the worst ones they'd play with it then eat it...
Click to expand...


I thought they'd be the best butchers, fantasizing about chopping away at that "Evil chauvinist sausage"


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...


Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.


----------



## Moonglow

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably enjoyed the curled links...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't more Women work in meat shops as butchers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd never get anything done playing with all that meat..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell, or Rachel Maddow would certainly beg to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd be the worst ones they'd play with it then eat it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought they'd be the best butchers, fantasizing about chopping away at that "Evil chauvinist sausage"
Click to expand...

There meat is napoleon?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
Click to expand...


I was joking, though.
But, it's a humorous thought.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
Click to expand...


Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?

I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.

In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?
> 
> I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.
> 
> In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.
Click to expand...

They go to hell for dying while in contact with the flesh of swine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MaryL said:


> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...



Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?
> 
> I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.
> 
> In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to hell for dying while in contact with the flesh of swine.
Click to expand...


Poland's done quite well in resisting Islam, thus far.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?
> 
> I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.
> 
> In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to hell for dying while in contact with the flesh of swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's done quite well in resisting Islam, thus far.
Click to expand...

My wife was discussing this with me last week.
Poland may be the only sane nation on earth at the moment.


----------



## MaryL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
Click to expand...

 We beg to differ here.  Jacek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
Click to expand...


But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Poles are starting to wear Pork Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?
> 
> I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.
> 
> In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They go to hell for dying while in contact with the flesh of swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's done quite well in resisting Islam, thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife was discussing this with me last week.
> Poland may be the only sane nation on earth at the moment.
Click to expand...


Kielbasa around their necks to ward off the Islamic Jihadists, not unlike the Italians who wore Garlic on their necks to ward off Vampires...[/QUOTE]
Israel has pigs on buses and in restaurants so the Muzzies go straight to hell.[/QUOTE]

Do, they consider it as "Cannibalism" to eat Pigs?

I don't think Muslims would like to live among Poland which eats lots of Pork, and drinks lots of Vodka, Krupnik, Zywiec, Tyskie, Lech, and Warka etc.

In fact, the most famous Polish Vodka, is named after the Polish King Jan Sobieski who fought the Islamic Turks in the Battle of Vienna.[/QUOTE]
They go to hell for dying while in contact with the flesh of swine.[/QUOTE]

Poland's done quite well in resisting Islam, thus far.

[/QUOTE]
My wife was discussing this with me last week.
Poland may be the only sane nation on earth at the moment.[/QUOTE]

Yes, well Poland certainly in the past took in it's fair share of refugees, including Jews, Armenians, and Tatars, and even some today like Ukrainians, Chechens, and Vietnamese.

It's a matter of sovereignty, and I don't think the EU has a right to push Islamic refugee quotas.
It is a Islamic refugee quota.
Because they certainly haven't cared about "Ukrainian refugees" from the War in Donbass, and supporting countries to take them in. Oh no.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
Click to expand...

Not at all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
Click to expand...


Interesting video from a Black guy in Poland.


----------



## MaryL

If I could I  would like to walk the streets of Gdansk and breath the air of the motherland again...


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
Click to expand...


Of course not, just as long as it's white.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MaryL said:


> If I could I  would like to walk the streets of Gdansk and breath the air of the motherland again...



You have roots in Gdansk?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
Click to expand...

Funny that. Better than Uganda Hutu's and the Tutsis. Hmm, But IM2 is OFF topic, isn't she? Let's call a mod....


----------



## pismoe

aw , don't call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American [if he wants to be] which is the best that there is .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .



Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"


----------



## MaryL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could I  would like to walk the streets of Gdansk and breath the air of the motherland again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have roots in Gdansk?
Click to expand...

 I  don't really know for sure.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
Click to expand...


What's important?


----------



## MaryL

I am 60 years old. My parents never talked about Europe and the old country.  Roots, I  sometimes want to walk on the old paths and hear the mother tongues of my fathers and mothers. I am a yank and I may not understand a bloody word. But, that's OK.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MaryL said:


> I am 60 years old. My parents never talked about Europe and the old country.  Roots, I  sometimes want to walk on the old paths and hear the mother tongues of my fathers and mothers. I am a yank and I may not understand a bloody word. But, that's OK.



That's cool, Europe is comprised of the homeland of White people after-all.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's important?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .
Click to expand...


Well, it's important that Poland's one of 3 White countries to refuse Islamic Refugees, along with Czech Rep, and Hungary.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> aw , don;t call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American which is the best that there is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's important that Poland's one of 3 White countries to refuse Islamic Refugees, along with Czech Rep, and Hungary.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------------  hopefully they will do that muslim exclusion Sobiesky !!


----------



## pismoe

but if they don't , well Poland will disappear same as your town of Brewster  Sobiesky !!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people like myself got banned from the "Black Greatness thread" for being "Off Topic"
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's important that Poland's one of 3 White countries to refuse Islamic Refugees, along with Czech Rep, and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------  hopefully they will do that muslim exclusion Sobiesky !!
Click to expand...


I suspect you're a might is right kind of guy, which would explain your bizarre preference of Russia over Poland, even in light of it's millions of Muslims, and 10's of millions of Stalin supporters.


----------



## pismoe

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  big deal , IM2 is alright except that he needs to learn whats important Sobieski .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's important that Poland's one of 3 White countries to refuse Islamic Refugees, along with Czech Rep, and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------  hopefully they will do that muslim exclusion Sobiesky !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you're a might is right kind of guy, which would explain your bizarre preference of Russia over Poland, even in light of it's millions of Muslims, and 10's of millions of Stalin supporters.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   chuckle , your kids will reap the rewards Sobieski .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> but if they don't , well Poland will disappear same as your town of Brewster  Sobiesky !!



It seems unlikely.

Lech Poznan soccer fans boycott game over donations to refugees

A large number of soccer fans for the Polish soccer team Lech Poznan boycotted their team’s Europa League home match Thursday after it was announced that 1 Euro of each ticket would go to help the refugee crisis gripping Europe.

Poznan (Poland) stadium: UEFA announced 1Euro of each ticket goes to #refugees #nrx THIS is white identity on display pic.twitter.com/NQ5PvmTQHH

— Alt Right (@_AltRight_) September 18, 2015



According to the Guardian, the boycott was organized by an ultra supporters group for the team. Lech Poznan, which last season averaged 20,000 fans a game, had only 3,000 show up for the game. A banner was also hung inside the stadium saying: “Stop Islamization.”


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's important?
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------  not anything really important about Poland in 2017  although i hope that the Poles kick some muslim azz Sobeiski  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's important that Poland's one of 3 White countries to refuse Islamic Refugees, along with Czech Rep, and Hungary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------  hopefully they will do that muslim exclusion Sobiesky !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect you're a might is right kind of guy, which would explain your bizarre preference of Russia over Poland, even in light of it's millions of Muslims, and 10's of millions of Stalin supporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   chuckle , your kids will reap the rewards Sobieski .
Click to expand...


The rewards of what?
It's safe to say that Russia, Western Europe, and America are doing damages, that can only be fixed with ethnic cleansing.
Certainly nothing I'd support.


----------



## Votto

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.



Simply put, the people of Poland have been a light to the dark continent of Europe, and remain so.

That is the reason they are persecuted so, especially fore being a haven for Jews and Christians today.

It's all a spiritual thingy.


----------



## MaryL

I want to make this clear: I oppose racism. Let's make that clear right now. I take off the blinkers and move on. I am an American, not a race or ethnicity. Mexican culture is good, so is black culture. Let's move on and get past that, we are  all Americans. Yes?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Votto said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, the people of Poland have been a light to the dark continent of Europe, and remain so.
> 
> That is the reason they are persecuted so, especially fore being a haven for Jews and Christians today.
> 
> It's all a spiritual thingy.
Click to expand...


Poles seem to react different to stimuli than those to the West of them.

Poles seem to react according to threats, as opposed to Westerners who react according to social norms.

Poles seem to be on baseline more tolerant, but become intolerant based on threats becoming xenophobic, as opposed to Westerners who on baseline are more intolerant / xenophobic, but grow tolerant when the time is wrong.

Poland's actually seeing a younger generation which is more intolerant, which fits with my theory of them reacting differently to stimuli, as the West where the younger generation is more tolerant.

With that said, no Poland's not exactly very tolerant towards Jews, a good deal of Poles won't forget that Jews never assimilated to Polish society, speaking Yiddish a German language as their first languages, they also won't forget that many Jews in the West blame Poland as being behind the Holocaust, nor that Jews like Jakub Berman, or Salomon Morel took part in killing Poles post WW2, as Communists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

One thing is true, Poles aren't as anti-Jewish as the Muslims, furthermore Poles aren't violently anti-Jewish almost ever.

Actually, some Poles who left Soviet Poland for Sweden, have noted that in Poland there was only a mere verbal disagreement with Jews, while in Sweden with it's Muslims there's a very real threat of violence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I certainly won't deny that Poles helped Jews.

The first Jewish civil rights movement came from Poland the Statute of Kalisz.

Poland accepted probably 100's of thousands of Jewish refugees since the Statute of Kalisz.

The highest number of Righteous Among the Nations who risked their lives for Holocaust victim Jews came from Poland.

Zegota the only organization setup only to help Jews during WW2.

Poles like Jan Karski, and Witold Pilecki warned the World about the Holocaust.


----------



## Whytee

Yeah, jews are the most super people ever! They never promote genocide!

Lets open up the borders of israel and run constant media bombardment to teach young israeli girls how perfect it would be to have a black baby!  Jews being the most awesome perfect people ever should be absolutely happy with this! Jews are never racist in the least little bit.

All jewish girls want a black man anyway, why deny reality? Israel should be a black nation, it's inevitable isn't it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite artist bar none. A pole, not a German or a brit, Malczewski. A symbolist, his painting of human  maelstrom "The whirlwind"  blows me away even now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
Click to expand...


I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Whytee said:


> Yeah, jews are the most super people ever! They never promote genocide!
> 
> Lets open up the borders of israel and run constant media bombardment to teach young israeli girls how perfect it would be to have a black baby!  Jews being the most awesome perfect people ever should be absolutely happy with this! Jews are never racist in the least little bit.
> 
> All jewish girls want a black man anyway, why deny reality? Israel should be a black nation, it's inevitable isn't it?



Some Jews ae definitely mega hypocrites when it comes to this.

That Jew Jan T Gross made an article to guilt Poland for having refugees in the past, and refusing Islamic refugees today.
But, at the time Israel was also refusing Islamic refugees, despite Jews also having refugees in the past.
(Of course the Jew Jan T GROSS the hypocrite, made no such statement on Israel being hypocrites for also refusing refugees)


----------



## Whytee

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Malczewski is pretty awesome.
> But, perhaps the greatest work of art, the Crazy Horse Memorial was also done by a Polish American named Korczak Ziolkowski.
> 
> 
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
Click to expand...


Why do jews? Are you an anti semite?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Whytee said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We beg to differ here.  Jerek Malczewski is my all time favorite artist.  Sorry.  Ziolkolski's kids will finish what he started, I am good with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
Click to expand...


Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
(Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(

Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.


----------



## Whytee

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't you have a problem with race being discussed?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
Click to expand...


Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black. 

SO!!!
All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white. 
Right? 
That is what you are arguing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Whytee said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black.
> 
> SO!!!
> All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white.
> Right?
> That is what you are arguing?
Click to expand...


Well, I certainly don't think anyone should have to be subjected to multiculturalism.

But, historically speaking it was mostly from colonization, now it's mostly from cheap labor, and Liberalism.


----------



## Whytee

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, just as long as it's white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black.
> 
> SO!!!
> All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white.
> Right?
> That is what you are arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't think anyone should have to be subjected to multiculturalism.
> 
> But, historically speaking it was mostly from colonization, now it's mostly from cheap labor, and Liberalism.
Click to expand...


Well, historically Poland was colonized... not the other way around.
So why should they be blacked?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Whytee said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a big question is do you believe that Whites, including Poland have the right to exist in the future, do they have the right to fight off the strangles of multiculturalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black.
> 
> SO!!!
> All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white.
> Right?
> That is what you are arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't think anyone should have to be subjected to multiculturalism.
> 
> But, historically speaking it was mostly from colonization, now it's mostly from cheap labor, and Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, historically Poland was colonized... not the other way around.
> So why should they be blacked?
Click to expand...


There's 100's of thousands of Ukrainian guest workers in Poland.

Ukraine was one of Poland's colonies, but Ukrainians actually killed far more Poles, than vice-versa in Wolyn Massacre, and the Csosack Uprisings.


----------



## Whytee

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black.
> 
> SO!!!
> All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white.
> Right?
> That is what you are arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't think anyone should have to be subjected to multiculturalism.
> 
> But, historically speaking it was mostly from colonization, now it's mostly from cheap labor, and Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, historically Poland was colonized... not the other way around.
> So why should they be blacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 100's of thousands of Ukrainian guest workers in Poland.
> 
> Ukraine was one of Poland's colonies, but Ukrainians actually killed far more Poles, than vice-versa in Wolyn Massacre, and the Csosack Uprisings.
Click to expand...


Ok, so a war between two white countries means Poland should be blacked. Yeah that makes sense dude.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Whytee said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whytee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is over 20% Arab within it's borders, though.
> (Colonizers have all learned that they have to deal with the subjects they conquered(
> 
> Although the matter of stopping further flow of minorities is often supported by Jews for Israel, but not for Western nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, so to pay for colonial crimes, Israel, just like all of Europe (of which Poland never participated in... but never mind) must accept that the planet must be black.
> 
> SO!!!
> All israeli women should make an effort to have black babies... or at the least, have no babies, especially no babies that might be white.
> Right?
> That is what you are arguing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly don't think anyone should have to be subjected to multiculturalism.
> 
> But, historically speaking it was mostly from colonization, now it's mostly from cheap labor, and Liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, historically Poland was colonized... not the other way around.
> So why should they be blacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's 100's of thousands of Ukrainian guest workers in Poland.
> 
> Ukraine was one of Poland's colonies, but Ukrainians actually killed far more Poles, than vice-versa in Wolyn Massacre, and the Csosack Uprisings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so a war between two white countries means Poland should be blacked. Yeah that makes sense dude.
Click to expand...


I certainly haven't supported blackening any nation.


----------



## Toro

mdk said:


> Poland is awesome. I love the people, the food, and, the culture. Also, I am Polish. lol



My wife is of Polish/Ukrainian heritage.  We lived in Little Poland in Toronto. 

Pączki, mmmmm!


----------



## Toro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> France / French people should in fact be the most beloved people in America.
> Instead French are probably the most hated people in the U.S.A of Europe



Americans don't hate the French.  

Americans sometimes make fun of the French, but they don't hate them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

You didn't insult all the other people properly in your OP as did the other guy. Needs more toxicity to match his level.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> France / French people should in fact be the most beloved people in America.
> Instead French are probably the most hated people in the U.S.A of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate the French.
> 
> Americans sometimes make fun of the French, but they don't hate them.
Click to expand...


Would it kill them to wear deoderant?


----------



## Toro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
Click to expand...


Nobody is "stripped" of their heritage in the United States.  

America is not a nation of blood or tribes.  America is an ideal.


----------



## Toro

Maybe if all the Poles had stayed in Poland and not moved to the UK, Brexit might have never happened.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is "stripped" of their heritage in the United States.
> 
> America is not a nation of blood or tribes.  America is an ideal.
Click to expand...


What ideals are American Globalism Capitalism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> Maybe if all the Poles had stayed in Poland and not moved to the UK, Brexit might have never happened.



Brexit is a good thing though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> France / French people should in fact be the most beloved people in America.
> Instead French are probably the most hated people in the U.S.A of Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't hate the French.
> 
> Americans sometimes make fun of the French, but they don't hate them.
Click to expand...


More Americans disliked the influences of France, than liked it.

The same doesn't hold true for Great Britain, though.

BBC Poll: Attitudes towards Countries

Even Germany received greater popularity among Americans, than France.

BBC poll: Germany most popular country in the world - BBC News


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> You didn't insult all the other people properly in your OP as did the other guy. Needs more toxicity to match his level.



Well, I did mock Nazis, German sympathizers,  Soviets, British media,  British circles bashing Poles, and Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators in my OP.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

One thing I notice is way, way more people are likely to admit that Blacks are behind because of their oppression, rather than Poles.

Poles coming to the U.S.A in the early 1900's were probably not very educated, because German, and Russia didn't invest in Polish education, and stripped them of their land.

But, I find that many people are more likely to say "Well Blacks were oppressed, so therefor they are dumb, or behind because of that" but they don't seem to say that as much about Polish people.

But, if you flip through these articles you can see Poland was oppressed in a similar matter.

Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia

Russification - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> You didn't insult all the other people properly in your OP as did the other guy. Needs more toxicity to match his level.



IM2 has disproportionately got more thumbs up by a slight margin than me.

So, I don't necessarily think that people are all just viewing him unfairly for being Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland is awesome. I love the people, the food, and, the culture. Also, I am Polish. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is of Polish/Ukrainian heritage.  We lived in Little Poland in Toronto.
> 
> Pączki, mmmmm!
Click to expand...


This is something I need to try, I was going to, but when I was in Greenpoint known as New York's Little Poland, the bakeries / shops were all out of Pączki.


----------



## blastoff

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.


Hey, it's not your fault mixing stripes and checks is practically Poland's national pastime.  And as fashion mores change or evolve there's a good chance you guys will be cool and with it one of these years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Pierogies, I got that from my Ukrainian uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're part Ukrainian?
> 
> My Polish family comes from South-Eastern Poland, from near the Ukraine, and Slovak borders. (Much closer to the borders of Ukraine, or Slovak border, than to Warsaw the capital of Poland, or even a little closer to the borders of Ukraine, and Slovakia than to Krakow Poland which is in fact rather South-Eastern Poland too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no, he was no blood relation.
> 
> If I was to roll like you, I'd be saying "I'm a Spanish-American"
> 
> Yet after 270 years,eh. I'm a cracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people in the New York don't consider themselves as just "American"
> 
> It's not uncommon to see Italian flags, or Italian emblems on people's cars, or shirts, or hats here. (Sometimes also with American flags, or emblems, sometimes not)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Up where you live, you've never seen as many black people as I have.
> 
> You have white trash.
> 
> Down heanh we has niggas. Same thing, yet different, and it's hotter here.
> 
> Was it 102 up there today? No? Imagine that.
Click to expand...


Well my Brewster schools I went to just made the New York Post.

http://nypost.com/2017/07/17/high-school-students-in-hot-water-over-racist-video/


----------



## Marion Morrison

Did you promote Pierogies?

Now my kin was Ukranian, yet Pierogies were in order.

I'm all for them!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Discovery of Polish astronomers: Stars that shrink and expand every half hour*
10.07.2017 Space, Recommended




A new class of stars discovered by Polish astronomers - blue pulsating stars, BLAP - compared to other objects; Source: Dr. Paweł Pietrukowicz, Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw

A new class of pulsating stars (BLAP) has been discovered by a team of astronomers from the University of Warsaw. Every half an hour, these stars change their radius by a dozen or so percent, they expand and then shrink again.
Chile, Atacama Desert, Andean Ridge, Las Campanas Observatory where the Warsaw Southern Observatory is located, 2300 m above sea level, 4 AM. Dr. Paweł Pietrukowicz from the Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw is halfway through his shift at the telescope, but has found time to talk to PAP about his team's discovery described in the prestigious journal Nature Astronomy (http://nature.com/articles/doi:10.1038). / s41550-017-0166).



Polish researchers have observed blue pulsating stars, which change their radius by about a dozen percent every 20-40 minutes - so they expand and shrink with quite a high frequency. They have been called BLAP (Blue Large-Amplitude Pulsators).



"We specialize in continuous monitoring of the stars in our galaxy - every night we observe about one billion stars. Among them, we spot the objects that change in time. And in this variability we find fascinating information" - he explained.

Discovery of Polish astronomers: Stars that shrink and expand every half hour | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs
New technology is thought to be as accurate in identifying individuals as iris scans and is making a European debut in Poland






An ATM that identifies customers by the pattern of veins in their finger. Photograph: ITCARD/Hitachi
Banks and building societies 
*Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs *
New technology is thought to be as accurate in identifying individuals as iris scans and is making a European debut in Poland

\

Wednesday 14 May 2014 09.46 EDT  First published on Wednesday 14 May 2014 09.46 EDT

Cash machine cards may become a thing of the past following the launch of new hi-tech ATMs which let users withdraw money simply by pressing their finger on an infra-red reader that identifies them from the unique pattern of veins in their hand.

Poland has become the first country in Europe to introduce a network of "finger vein ID" cash machines, with 2,000 of the new ATMs opening in bank branches and supermarkets across the country this year, backed by a marketing campaign that promises "cash within your finger".

Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

http://www.tokio.msz.gov.pl/resource/041f2914-cfb1-4085-a46b-42b0b7a52258:JCR


----------



## pismoe

yeah , yeah , yeah , Poland is alright and congrats [as i roll my eyes for the first time] but big deal about the vein reading money machines and the pusatting stars as i roll my eyes for the second time  Sobieski .


----------



## pismoe

heck , the USA has been to the ocean depths and we went to the moon in the late 60s , kicked the nazis azzes in the 40s , nuked japan in the 40s and we Americans have been number '1' for a long time .    Have you Poles ever been number one outside of making 'kielbasa ' Sobeski .


----------



## John Shaw

You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).

So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> heck , the USA has been to the ocean depths and we went to the moon in the late 60s , kicked the nazis azzes in the 40s , nuked japan in the 40s and we Americans have been number '1' for a long time .    Have you Poles ever been number one outside of making 'kielbasa ' Sobeski .



Ironic but it was a Nazi Wernher Von Braun who made the moon landing possible.

Poland was #1 in Europe in the 1500's.


----------



## pismoe

1500s eh , you gotta stop living in the past .   As i have always said , Pole are fine , good people .  I admire Jan Sobieski the little i know of him but Poland , well , its just Poland  Sobeski  .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

John Shaw said:


> You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).
> 
> So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.



Polish have poor views in Western countries, so why shouldn't I find for that reputation?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> 1500s eh , you gotta stop living in the past .   As i have always said , Pole are fine , good people .  I admire Jan Sobieski the little i know of him but Poland , well , its just Poland  Sobeski  .



Well, it's particularly impressive that Poland could become a European power, considering in 1000 AD it was surrounded by 2 much bigger powers of the German Holy Roman Empire with over 7 million people, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus also with over 7 million people,  while Poland just had over 1 million people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

pismoe said:


> heck , the USA has been to the ocean depths and we went to the moon in the late 60s , kicked the nazis azzes in the 40s , nuked japan in the 40s and we Americans have been number '1' for a long time .    Have you Poles ever been number one outside of making 'kielbasa ' Sobeski .



Poles have always done the right thing, whether saving Holocaust victim Jews, fighting Soviet, or Nazi tyrants, or fighting the Islamic Refugee Jihad today Poles have a very clean history in comparison to most others.


----------



## John Shaw

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).
> 
> So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish have poor views in Western countries, so why shouldn't I find for that reputation?
Click to expand...


Really, they don't. Everyone has jokes written told about them. Pretty much every group on the planet.. Why should the Poles be an exception? Especially since it's usually Americans of Polish ancestry that make the Pollock jokes in the first place.

The only thing bad about the Poles' reputation in the States is that people feel that SOME of them don't want to assimilate, don't want to learn the language, thus they work menial jobs all while resenting their host country.


----------



## Toro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is "stripped" of their heritage in the United States.
> 
> America is not a nation of blood or tribes.  America is an ideal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ideals are American Globalism Capitalism?
Click to expand...


You don't understand America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

John Shaw said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).
> 
> So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish have poor views in Western countries, so why shouldn't I find for that reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, they don't. Everyone has jokes written told about them. Pretty much every group on the planet.. Why should the Poles be an exception? Especially since it's usually Americans of Polish ancestry that make the Pollock jokes in the first place.
> 
> The only thing bad about the Poles' reputation in the States is that people feel that SOME of them don't want to assimilate, don't want to learn the language, thus they work menial jobs all while resenting their host country.
Click to expand...


Polish jokes are more prevalent, and also dehumanizing  than most other jokes


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "American first rabble" most certainly don't seem to assimilate 100% either.
> 
> A.) Many of them have Confederate sympathies.
> 
> B.) Many of them secretly cling to their British, and German heritages.
> 
> Which is why the German ethnic British Queen is publicized here.
> 
> Didn't we fight a war to keep the German ethnic British Kings, or Queens out of the U.S?
> 
> Furthermore, the 2 great enemies of the U.S being Britain, and German don't take much heat from "America first"
> 
> Instead , Poles, and French who fought with the U.S.A every time, and supported it's birth, are mocked.
> 
> This is obvious, most Americans are of a British, or German heritage, and hold onto anti-Polish, or anti-French ideals, not from their "American first ideals" but from their British, or German heritages.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------  i don't know , seems to me that you just feel inferior . No need to , Poles are cool but hey , the USA is the best nation ever on Gods Good Green Earth up to this day in 2017 .   Even your family realized that fact when they came to the USA whenever that happened .   Its fortunate for you that they were allowed into the USA  Sobieski .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, and no.
> 
> Yes, it's nice for the U.S.A to take in people of need.
> 
> But, stripping them of their true heritage.....into the American banner of Hotdogs, Hamburgers, Walmart, and McDonalds, I just don't understand the appeal.
> 
> Especially considering I've been bullied for being of a Polish heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is "stripped" of their heritage in the United States.
> 
> America is not a nation of blood or tribes.  America is an ideal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ideals are American Globalism Capitalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand America.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I want to understand America.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> aw , don't call a mod , let IM2 simply stew and moulder until he realizes that he is an American [if he wants to be] which is the best that there is .



I know I an an American fucktard. As such, I have the right to peacefully air my grievance.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).
> 
> So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish have poor views in Western countries, so why shouldn't I find for that reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, they don't. Everyone has jokes written told about them. Pretty much every group on the planet.. Why should the Poles be an exception? Especially since it's usually Americans of Polish ancestry that make the Pollock jokes in the first place.
> 
> The only thing bad about the Poles' reputation in the States is that people feel that SOME of them don't want to assimilate, don't want to learn the language, thus they work menial jobs all while resenting their host country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish jokes are more prevalent, and also dehumanizing  than most other jokes
Click to expand...


Lie.


----------



## pismoe

ya ain't sh1t if you ain't American, 'im2' .   Oh , now i remember who you are , like i said , you ain't nothing unless you are an American 'IM2' .


----------



## IM2

Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.

The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.

But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.

Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.

*With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
*
How do you become “white” in America?


----------



## IM2

A fool laughs when shown the truth.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Poles did a lot of the early work in cracking the German code machine Enigma, which it handed over to the French and the British, along with accurate replicas of Enigma,  just before the German invasion of Poland. Many Poles that fled Poland to France and then England became pilots or soldiers that actively fought the Germans. Long after both Germany and the Soviet Union invaded and split up Poland among them, Poland still exists while Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union are no more.


----------



## flacaltenn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs
> New technology is thought to be as accurate in identifying individuals as iris scans and is making a European debut in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ATM that identifies customers by the pattern of veins in their finger. Photograph: ITCARD/Hitachi
> Banks and building societies
> *Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs *
> New technology is thought to be as accurate in identifying individuals as iris scans and is making a European debut in Poland
> 
> \
> 
> Wednesday 14 May 2014 09.46 EDT  First published on Wednesday 14 May 2014 09.46 EDT
> 
> Cash machine cards may become a thing of the past following the launch of new hi-tech ATMs which let users withdraw money simply by pressing their finger on an infra-red reader that identifies them from the unique pattern of veins in their hand.
> 
> Poland has become the first country in Europe to introduce a network of "finger vein ID" cash machines, with 2,000 of the new ATMs opening in bank branches and supermarkets across the country this year, backed by a marketing campaign that promises "cash within your finger".
> 
> Forget fingerprints – banks are starting to use vein patterns for ATMs



This was done in Silicon Valley in the 90s. I know. I worked on it. And it wasn't developed in Poland. Those machines are from Hitachi in England..  And they are NOT better metrics than fingerprints. The only thing they prevent is folks using a dead finger to try and hack an ATM. 

Seems like a lot of work for stealing someone's $200 cash limit. But -- maybe in Poland it's a problem.


----------



## flacaltenn

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little self-conscious about being Polish, or having Polish ancestry (whichever it is). To me, the Polish were basically one chapter in my history book every year, until I met a Polish woman in college who drove me crazy (the one that got away. One of many, that is).
> 
> So please, stop caring so much. No one else does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish have poor views in Western countries, so why shouldn't I find for that reputation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really, they don't. Everyone has jokes written told about them. Pretty much every group on the planet.. Why should the Poles be an exception? Especially since it's usually Americans of Polish ancestry that make the Pollock jokes in the first place.
> 
> The only thing bad about the Poles' reputation in the States is that people feel that SOME of them don't want to assimilate, don't want to learn the language, thus they work menial jobs all while resenting their host country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish jokes are more prevalent, and also dehumanizing  than most other jokes
Click to expand...


Not when Poles tell them..


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?



Is this more validation of the ever more popular "I identify as I feel today" mentality?  So the answer is --- according to that post -- that FEELINGS about whiteness or blackness is more important than the simple FACT of what you'll ALWAYS be...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this more validation of the ever more popular "I identify as I feel today" mentality?  So the answer is --- according to that post -- that FEELINGS about whiteness or blackness is more important than the simple FACT of what you'll ALWAYS be...
Click to expand...


No, this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group therefore  this thread is a bunch of whiny nonsense if it is created to even try equating what the polish endure to what people of color have in America. You won't see me saying anywhere that everyone had it easy, but no one white has had to endure what we have. Now if you want to argue about ethnocentrism fine, but don't call what the polish get from other whites racism, because that is not what it is.

However when the OP can consistently talk about blacks living off the government and he's paying for us, blacks being  less intelligent , blacks having lower IQ's and all that, then he is a racist.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group



I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black.. 

Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
Click to expand...


You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this more validation of the ever more popular "I identify as I feel today" mentality?  So the answer is --- according to that post -- that FEELINGS about whiteness or blackness is more important than the simple FACT of what you'll ALWAYS be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group therefore  this thread is a bunch of whiny nonsense if it is created to even try equating what the polish endure to what people of color have in America. You won't see me saying anywhere that everyone had it easy, but no one white has had to endure what we have. Now if you want to argue about ethnocentrism fine, but don't call what the polish get from other whites racism, because that is not what it is.
> 
> However when the OP can consistently talk about blacks living off the government and he's paying for us, blacks being  less intelligent , blacks having lower IQ's and all that, then he is a racist.
Click to expand...


Poles, and Italians  in the U.S can be very racist, because they were generally the last Whites to leave the cities, and found their neighborhoods overrun by Blacks, and Hispanics who degraded their neighborhoods etc.

I don't think a lot of Poles, and Italians would have left the cities, had they not seen their neighborhoods terrorized by you know who.

The Poles, and Italians had tightly knit ethnic enclaves, and you people broke our families away from that with terror.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this more validation of the ever more popular "I identify as I feel today" mentality?  So the answer is --- according to that post -- that FEELINGS about whiteness or blackness is more important than the simple FACT of what you'll ALWAYS be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group therefore  this thread is a bunch of whiny nonsense if it is created to even try equating what the polish endure to what people of color have in America. You won't see me saying anywhere that everyone had it easy, but no one white has had to endure what we have. Now if you want to argue about ethnocentrism fine, but don't call what the polish get from other whites racism, because that is not what it is.
> 
> However when the OP can consistently talk about blacks living off the government and he's paying for us, blacks being  less intelligent , blacks having lower IQ's and all that, then he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles, and Italians  in the U.S can be very racist, because they were generally the last Whites to leave the cities, and found their neighborhoods overrun by Blacks, and Hispanics who degraded their neighborhoods etc.
> 
> I don't think a lot of Poles, and Italians would have left the cities, had they not seen their neighborhoods terrorized by you know who.
> 
> The Poles, and Italians had tightly knit ethnic enclaves, and you people broke our families away from that with terror.
Click to expand...


You see this is the kind of unnecessary racism that starts fights. Nobody entered your neighborhoods and terrorized anything or degraded anything. simply put no one had claim to any neighborhood.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this more validation of the ever more popular "I identify as I feel today" mentality?  So the answer is --- according to that post -- that FEELINGS about whiteness or blackness is more important than the simple FACT of what you'll ALWAYS be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group therefore  this thread is a bunch of whiny nonsense if it is created to even try equating what the polish endure to what people of color have in America. You won't see me saying anywhere that everyone had it easy, but no one white has had to endure what we have. Now if you want to argue about ethnocentrism fine, but don't call what the polish get from other whites racism, because that is not what it is.
> 
> However when the OP can consistently talk about blacks living off the government and he's paying for us, blacks being  less intelligent , blacks having lower IQ's and all that, then he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles, and Italians  in the U.S can be very racist, because they were generally the last Whites to leave the cities, and found their neighborhoods overrun by Blacks, and Hispanics who degraded their neighborhoods etc.
> 
> I don't think a lot of Poles, and Italians would have left the cities, had they not seen their neighborhoods terrorized by you know who.
> 
> The Poles, and Italians had tightly knit ethnic enclaves, and you people broke our families away from that with terror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see this is the kind of unnecessary racism that starts fights. Nobody entered your neighborhoods and terrorized anything or degraded anything. simply put no one had claim to any neighborhood.
Click to expand...


This is why Poles left their neighborhoods.

I believe this is where RayfromCleveland is initially from, so you can understand why he feels the way he does.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.


This calls for some good jokes.  The time is right.  And with humor timing is everything.

I'll start with a litany of riddles first then I will tell a story about the only WW2 Polish flying ace.


----------



## yiostheoy

Why is it rare to get an invitation to a Polish wedding?

[Because Polish girls shack up not marry.]


----------



## yiostheoy

What do you wear to a Polish wedding?

[Any clean farmer johns and a T-shirt will do.]


----------



## yiostheoy

How can you tell the bride at a Polish wedding?

[She has braided armpits.]


----------



## yiostheoy

How can you tell the groom?

[He is the only one with a clean shirt.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Why is there a pile of trash in the corner of every Polish wedding?

[Keeps the flies off the bride.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Why are Polish garbage cans made of glass?

[So they can window shop.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Why can't you bury a Polish sailor at sea?

[Because sh!t floats.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?

[Italy.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Who else?

[Austria-Hungary.]


----------



## yiostheoy

Indeependent said:


> Repetitious.
> As boring as the first time.
> No one dislikes Polish people for being Polish.


Agree.

We just have to tell the jokes slower for them.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. _en masse_ in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and  culture.  The largest wave of Polish immigration came in the late 19th and early 20th century. This was for two main reasons: 1. terrible economic conditions in Poland (which at that point was not a country but partitioned between Austria, Germany, and Russia), which led to mass hunger and 2. ethnic persecution, especially in the section ruled by Russia.   cIn 1903, the _ New England Magazine  This was a mainstream publication.   _ decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed  President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were  deemed . potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian.David R. Roediger  recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.
> 
> *With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> *
> How do you become “white” in America?


-------------------------------------------   thing is , who cares IM2.   Poles are good people , generally viewed , recognized as WHITE by just about everyone .  The ones that don't , well feck'em IM2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]



Poland actually has one of the best military records.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> Why can't you bury a Polish sailor at sea?
> 
> [Because sh!t floats.]



Yeah, no one hates on Poles, and Polish jokes have ended, sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Bin-e offers in-the-bin sorting*
Poland-based firm says its bin can separate recyclables immediately after collection.

July 23, 2017
Recycling Today Staff
Subscribe
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Equipment & Products International Recycling News
The Poznan, Poland-based makers of Bin-e collection devices say attendees at the Pioneers’17 in Vienna, which took place in June 2017, showed great interest in the devices, which are designed to separate recyclables from each other by material inside the bin.



Bin-e says its product line “will automatically segregate your [discarded items] and free [users of public space collection bins] from the never-ending struggle whether you should throw your package into the plastics or paper.”



The early June Pioneers’17 event in Vienna brought together more than 2,500 people “who create the world of modern technology,” says Bin-e in a press release. “It was no coincidence that this particular place, where business meets innovation, was chosen for Bin-e’s premiere. However, the inventors did not expect the great amount of attention their device attracted.”



“When we found out that we were the only ones from Poland who were given the opportunity to introduce our product in the most crowded place we have ever seen, we immediately realized that it is going to be a big test,” says Marcin Lotysz, Bin-e’s chief technology officer. “The whole team worked very hard to prepare the device on time. Today was a success thanks to everyone who invested so much time, knowledge and money into the development of our smart waste bin.”






Bin-e says when a discarded item is placed Bin-e’s main chamber, proprietary technology allows recognition to occur so the item “is distributed to the right [interior] bin.” Additionally, says the company, the Bin-e has a compression function. “This is important because enterprises pay more not only for unsegregated waste but also for [greater density].”



Lotysz says people’s attitude toward waste management and discarding recyclable items inspired the invention of the Bin-e. “We had been running a company for a couple of years and segregating waste was quite a serious issue there. It seemed to be obvious, you need to put the glass waste into the bin for glass and the plastic waste into the bin for plastics. But in fact, people were always running around the office with a package trying to figure out which bin they should choose. This meant people either don't know how to do it or it is simply too much effort.”



Continues Lotysz, “When we dug deeper into recycling and waste management data we found out that only 10 percent of trash worldwide is being recycled. What about the rest? It is everywhere, all around the globe, polluting our environment a little bit more every day. So, we came up with a solution to [make the process] less dependent on the decisions humans make standing in front of the waste bin.”



He says the pilot version of Bin-e is currently being prepared and the company is planning to release it the fall of 2017. “A smart office dedicated edition is going to be available in 2018,” says Lotysz, adding, “The next stages are also already planned – an outdoor version and finally, a device we will be able

to use at our homes.”



Remarks Jakub Lubonski, CEO of Bin-e, “There’s still a long way to go. Our ambitions and plans are big, but for now we have to focus on the current situation and follow our plans step by step. From

the very beginning the smart waste bin was supposed to appear on the global market. Such a

strategy determines our intense search for potential partners who will help us to






*News and Information for Recycling Professionals *

 
 
 

Subscribe
Advertise
Contact
Recycling Today Global Edition
Construction & Demolition Recycling
Waste Today
Storage & Destruction Business
© 2017 GIE Media, Inc. All Rights Reserved







Bin-e offers in-the-bin sorting - Recycling Today


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish scientists develop a technology for solar cells and LCD displays*
Posted on 27-02-2016Editing Team

Filip Granek and Zbigniew Rozynek, young physicists with many years of international experience in research, are developing a breakthrough technology to produce ultra-thin, electrically conductive lines. The technology benefit the manufacturers of LCD displays, thin-film solar cells and touchscreens. The technological concept has already been successfully validated, and the patent procedure initiated. Valuation of the company XTPL, which is involved in the commercialization of the invention, may reach a capitalization of a billion dollars in the future.

Add comment
The Polish researchers envision the creation of a new Transparent Conductive Film (TCF), which can be widely used in electronics, especially in the production of liquid-crystal displays, thin-film solar cells and touchscreens. The new technology enables cheaper production and more efficient products; it also makes it possible to apply the films on flexible foil.

_Today, cells and displays widely use the element indium in the form of indium tin oxide (ITO), which is used as a so-called transparent electrode. Unfortunately, due to its crystalline structure, ITO loses its properties when bent. This makes it impossible to use in modern flexible products that meet the requirements of the market and customers. In addition, the price of indium is high and variable, and global resources are largely controlled by one country – China. Our invention will replace indium. The introduction of a new generation of conductive layers, on which we are working, will allow global manufacturers to become independent of the uncertain indium market. In other words, our technology will be cheaper, more efficient and more convenient, and it will benefit users, who will get brighter displays with ever larger screen sizes and more efficient photovoltaic panels. – _Filip Granek, PhD

Polish scientists develop a technology for solar cells and LCD displays -


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish-made scientific instruments have taken part in a number of space missions. They have been installed on such probes as Huygens/Cassini, Mars/Venus Express or Herschel. Polish engineers have become specialists in several sectors of the space industry, where today they are a class in itself.*

* See also: *
 Space Research Centre 
 Polish Space Agency to be
set up 
 Mars Challenge in Poland! 
 Polish students design
mission to Mars 
Launched into orbit during the last two years, the Lem, Hevelius and PW-Sat satellites do not close the list of space devices designed in our country. Polish engineers from the Space Research Centre of the Polish Academy of Sciences have been working with different space agencies since the 1970s.

It all began with Interkosmos, a Soviet programme that enabled Eastern Bloc countries to engage in space exploration, General Mirosław Hermaszewski participated in a space flight in 1978, and Polish instruments to measure plasma waves were put into orbit on board the Kopernik 500 satellite under this programme.

“Close to 70 different devices made at the Centre have been launched into outer space so far,” Professor Marek Banaszkiewicz, Director of the Space Research Centre, told Polska.pl. Starting in the early 1990s, Poland has been cooperating with members of the European Space Agency. This allowed our scientists and engineers to carry out joint space experiments with colleagues from the UK, Italy, Germany and France. “Foreign contractors realized that we have extensive know-how when it comes to designing specific types of instruments, and that we are much cheaper and oftentimes more reliable than Western firms. All this has won us new customers” added Professor Banaszkiewicz.





© ESA–C.Carreau/ATG medialab">

Polish scientists were involved in preparations for such acclaimed space missions as Huygens/Cassini, Venus/Mars Express or Rosetta. They designed special sensors to measure temperature and heat conduction. The apparatus was subsequently installed on the Huygens probe, which set off towards Saturn as part of the Cassini mission. Satellites heading for Mars and Venus are also equipped with Polish-made planetary Fourier spectrometers that measure infrared radiation. The Rosetta mission, whose task is to land on the Churyumov–Gerasimenko comet in 2014, features a Polish device for taking and analysing the comet’s soil samples.

“In the course of over forty years, Poland has specialized in building instruments for exploring the Sun with x-rays. Our second area of expertise is measuring plasma waves, which involves studying the impact of plasma on the terrestrial magnetic field,” said Professor Banaszkiewicz.

The research focuses on analysing solar flares, a potentially dangerous phenomenon that generates streams of high-energy particles. They can put at risk both astronauts at the International Space Station and people down on Earth. A case in point is the magnetic storm that was caused by a coronal mass ejection in March 1989, leading to a massive power grid shutdown in the Canadian province of Quebec. The blackout, which lasted up to nine hours, affected six million people. Satellites can also break in a similar way.

The Sun is the destination of two missions that will be launched soon: the European Solar Orbiter and the Russian InterHelio-Zond. Both will be equipped with Polish measuring instruments.

“There are fields where our technologies are a cut above international competitors. We should find our own niches in the space industry, invest in them and become global leaders,” emphasized Professor Banaszkiewicz.

Poland has been a member of the European Space Agency since 2012. After joining the organization, our country has gained access to funds for implementing ESA projects and developing space technologies by Polish companies. Plans are afoot to establish a Polish Space Agency, which will coordinate those initiatives.

Polish technology in outer space


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.
Click to expand...


It was YOU and your source that made it about skin color.  Go back and read the (supposed) accusations from the Irish. Therefore the analysis sucks. Because Poles are a culture. They might have some uniquely identifying DNA for long-time Poles -- but that has nothing to do with skin color or race. 

Your source made a BIG F'ing deal about the drama of whites arguing over their OWN racial purity. Only to end up at --- the "us" vs "them" conclusion that you like to see.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm Polish too, but have a couple of other nationalities too (the combination of my parents of course).  I don't really feel any need to defend Polish people or Poland since I identify as an American.  I don't know anything about Poland, never lived there.  I do wish I had asked my grandfather some more questions about his past and stuff when he was still alive.  I just wasn't very interested in these things when I was a kid, so I never asked.  I've never been discriminated against because of my "race" and obviously I am as white as white can be (or pink if I spend too much time in the sun!).    But then, I don't go around making everyone aware of my nationalities either.  Seems quite silly to me actually.  I think of every person as an individual and put little stock into a person's ethnicity or those old fashioned stereotypes.


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was YOU and your source that made it about skin color.  Go back and read the (supposed) accusations from the Irish. Therefore the analysis sucks. Because Poles are a culture. They might have some uniquely identifying DNA for long-time Poles -- but that has nothing to do with skin color or race.
> 
> Your source made a BIG F'ing deal about the drama of whites arguing over their OWN racial purity. Only to end up at --- the "us" vs "them" conclusion that you like to see.
Click to expand...


You .need to pay attention to what the article was  about. The article was titled, How do you become “white” in America?. The first 2 sentences say this, *Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example.*  After this, the article went into detailing the history of the polish in America. You ignored to first two sentences which set the premise for the rest of the article. The source did not make any drama about anyone arguing over racial purity.The accusations from the Irish is not the point of the article, it was an illustration of what poles went though, but the reality still mains that they dropped all that to practice racism against blacks because they decided much like the Irish did, that it was more important be white, than to be polish.

You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.  There are whites who I have held such discussion with who do not deny racism at every turn like you and most of these guys do. And not all of them are liberals. I live in a republican state so I can say that. Now I'm sure you will tell me how you do not deny that racism exists but you have refused to see how the poles practiced racism against blacks and that what they faced was not racism as is being asserted here.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.



And you don't ARGUE when race is the topic??   

OK -- I've been called a racist. I guess I'm not buying into that "remote diagnosis"..  You don't know racists. You don't know anything about my life or actions. I was "detained" during a race riot outside a Head Start location in Miami when a bunch of cops tried to put young black girls head thru our storefront window.  I did a little "push back"...  

I'm not buying anymore of this crap...  You have no support. You've alienated all the neutral folks.  Continue down that road.  Please. Just won't be with me...


----------



## IM2

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't ARGUE when race is the topic??
> 
> OK -- I've been called a racist. I guess I'm not buying into that "remote diagnosis"..  You don't know racists. You don't know anything about my life or actions. I was "detained" during a race riot outside a Head Start location in Miami when a bunch of cops tried to put young black girls head thru our storefront window.  I did a little "push back"...
> 
> I'm not buying anymore of this crap...  You have no support. You've alienated all the neutral folks.  Continue down that road.  Please. Just won't be with me...
Click to expand...


You aren't neutral. You missed the entire point of the article. You fail to understand that I am a 56 year old black man. I DO know what a racist is. You got detained for doing what was right and think that is supposed to mean something? You have denied racism even in policy that was expressly written to deny people because of race. But you call yourself neutral. HA!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was YOU and your source that made it about skin color.  Go back and read the (supposed) accusations from the Irish. Therefore the analysis sucks. Because Poles are a culture. They might have some uniquely identifying DNA for long-time Poles -- but that has nothing to do with skin color or race.
> 
> Your source made a BIG F'ing deal about the drama of whites arguing over their OWN racial purity. Only to end up at --- the "us" vs "them" conclusion that you like to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You .need to pay attention to what the article was  about. The article was titled, How do you become “white” in America?. The first 2 sentences say this, *Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example.*  After this, the article went into detailing the history of the polish in America. You ignored to first two sentences which set the premise for the rest of the article. The source did not make any drama about anyone arguing over racial purity.The accusations from the Irish is not the point of the article, it was an illustration of what poles went though, but the reality still mains that they dropped all that to practice racism against blacks because they decided much like the Irish did, that it was more important be white, than to be polish.
> 
> You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.  There are whites who I have held such discussion with who do not deny racism at every turn like you and most of these guys do. And not all of them are liberals. I live in a republican state so I can say that. Now I'm sure you will tell me how you do not deny that racism exists but you have refused to see how the poles practiced racism against blacks and that what they faced was not racism as is being asserted here.
Click to expand...


So, Poles weren't White when being White had advantages?

Now, that being White holds disadvantages Poles are White?

I think it stinks that a Pole who has the same SAT scores as a Black, would most of the time be denied college.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*‘Were We All People?’*
*‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki*
By TIMOTHY SNYDERJUNE 22, 2012

One man volunteered for Auschwitz, and now we have his story. In September 1940 the 39-year-old Polish cavalry officer Witold Pilecki deliberately walked into a German roundup in Warsaw, and was sent by train to the new German camp. His astounding choice was made within, and for, Poland’s anti-Nazi underground.

Poland had been destroyed a year earlier by its two powerful neighbors: eastern Poland had been annexed by the Soviet Union; the western half, including Warsaw, was taken by Nazi Germany. The Soviets overwhelmed Polish attempts at resistance in their zone, but under the Germans, officers like Pilecki managed to establish confidential networks that would come to be known as the Underground State and the Home Army. Auschwitz was set up to render Polish opposition to German rule impossible, and the first transport from Warsaw, in August 1940, had included two of Pilecki’s comrades. He went to Auschwitz to discover what had become of them, and what the camp meant for Poland and the world. This he learned and conveyed.

Pilecki’s report on Auschwitz, unpublishable for decades in Communist Poland and now translated into English under the title “The Auschwitz Volunteer,” is a historical document of the greatest importance. Pilecki was able to smuggle out several brief reports from Auschwitz in 1940, 1941 and 1942, and wrote two shorter reports after his escape in 1943. The long report that constitutes this book dates from 1945 and summarizes what he noted along the way: the brutality of Auschwitz as a German concentration camp for Poles in 1940 and 1941, and its transformation into something worse over the course of the war.

In the beginning, Poles in the camp were killed in public, in improvised and quite brutal ways; in time, deliberate exposure to the elements, concealed shootings and phenol injections became the rule. By the end of the war, Poles would be the third-largest victim group at Auschwitz, after Hungarian Jews and Polish Jews. But during Pilecki’s first year they were most of the prisoners and most of the victims.

‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a show of proof how the polish practiced the same discrimination against people of color as every other white ethnic group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was YOU and your source that made it about skin color.  Go back and read the (supposed) accusations from the Irish. Therefore the analysis sucks. Because Poles are a culture. They might have some uniquely identifying DNA for long-time Poles -- but that has nothing to do with skin color or race.
> 
> Your source made a BIG F'ing deal about the drama of whites arguing over their OWN racial purity. Only to end up at --- the "us" vs "them" conclusion that you like to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You .need to pay attention to what the article was  about. The article was titled, How do you become “white” in America?. The first 2 sentences say this, *Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example.*  After this, the article went into detailing the history of the polish in America. You ignored to first two sentences which set the premise for the rest of the article. The source did not make any drama about anyone arguing over racial purity.The accusations from the Irish is not the point of the article, it was an illustration of what poles went though, but the reality still mains that they dropped all that to practice racism against blacks because they decided much like the Irish did, that it was more important be white, than to be polish.
> 
> You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.  There are whites who I have held such discussion with who do not deny racism at every turn like you and most of these guys do. And not all of them are liberals. I live in a republican state so I can say that. Now I'm sure you will tell me how you do not deny that racism exists but you have refused to see how the poles practiced racism against blacks and that what they faced was not racism as is being asserted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poles weren't White when being White had advantages?
> 
> Now, that being White holds disadvantages Poles are White?
> 
> I think it stinks that a Pole who has the same SAT scores as a Black, would most of the time be denied college.
Click to expand...


There is no disadvantage to being white and poles are not denied college based on SAT scores while blacks aren't. SAT scores are no indicator of qualification and has never been the only criteria used by colleges for admission. Besides the article says that poles decided it was better to be white than polish and used it to discriminate against blacks.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *‘Were We All People?’*
> *‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki*
> By TIMOTHY SNYDERJUNE 22, 2012
> 
> One man volunteered for Auschwitz, and now we have his story. In September 1940 the 39-year-old Polish cavalry officer Witold Pilecki deliberately walked into a German roundup in Warsaw, and was sent by train to the new German camp. His astounding choice was made within, and for, Poland’s anti-Nazi underground.
> 
> Poland had been destroyed a year earlier by its two powerful neighbors: eastern Poland had been annexed by the Soviet Union; the western half, including Warsaw, was taken by Nazi Germany. The Soviets overwhelmed Polish attempts at resistance in their zone, but under the Germans, officers like Pilecki managed to establish confidential networks that would come to be known as the Underground State and the Home Army. Auschwitz was set up to render Polish opposition to German rule impossible, and the first transport from Warsaw, in August 1940, had included two of Pilecki’s comrades. He went to Auschwitz to discover what had become of them, and what the camp meant for Poland and the world. This he learned and conveyed.
> 
> Pilecki’s report on Auschwitz, unpublishable for decades in Communist Poland and now translated into English under the title “The Auschwitz Volunteer,” is a historical document of the greatest importance. Pilecki was able to smuggle out several brief reports from Auschwitz in 1940, 1941 and 1942, and wrote two shorter reports after his escape in 1943. The long report that constitutes this book dates from 1945 and summarizes what he noted along the way: the brutality of Auschwitz as a German concentration camp for Poles in 1940 and 1941, and its transformation into something worse over the course of the war.
> 
> In the beginning, Poles in the camp were killed in public, in improvised and quite brutal ways; in time, deliberate exposure to the elements, concealed shootings and phenol injections became the rule. By the end of the war, Poles would be the third-largest victim group at Auschwitz, after Hungarian Jews and Polish Jews. But during Pilecki’s first year they were most of the prisoners and most of the victims.
> 
> ‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki



And poles were done in by another group of whites. On top of that it did not happen in America.

Ethnocentrism is not racism. Understand that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Were We All People?’*
> *‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki*
> By TIMOTHY SNYDERJUNE 22, 2012
> 
> One man volunteered for Auschwitz, and now we have his story. In September 1940 the 39-year-old Polish cavalry officer Witold Pilecki deliberately walked into a German roundup in Warsaw, and was sent by train to the new German camp. His astounding choice was made within, and for, Poland’s anti-Nazi underground.
> 
> Poland had been destroyed a year earlier by its two powerful neighbors: eastern Poland had been annexed by the Soviet Union; the western half, including Warsaw, was taken by Nazi Germany. The Soviets overwhelmed Polish attempts at resistance in their zone, but under the Germans, officers like Pilecki managed to establish confidential networks that would come to be known as the Underground State and the Home Army. Auschwitz was set up to render Polish opposition to German rule impossible, and the first transport from Warsaw, in August 1940, had included two of Pilecki’s comrades. He went to Auschwitz to discover what had become of them, and what the camp meant for Poland and the world. This he learned and conveyed.
> 
> Pilecki’s report on Auschwitz, unpublishable for decades in Communist Poland and now translated into English under the title “The Auschwitz Volunteer,” is a historical document of the greatest importance. Pilecki was able to smuggle out several brief reports from Auschwitz in 1940, 1941 and 1942, and wrote two shorter reports after his escape in 1943. The long report that constitutes this book dates from 1945 and summarizes what he noted along the way: the brutality of Auschwitz as a German concentration camp for Poles in 1940 and 1941, and its transformation into something worse over the course of the war.
> 
> In the beginning, Poles in the camp were killed in public, in improvised and quite brutal ways; in time, deliberate exposure to the elements, concealed shootings and phenol injections became the rule. By the end of the war, Poles would be the third-largest victim group at Auschwitz, after Hungarian Jews and Polish Jews. But during Pilecki’s first year they were most of the prisoners and most of the victims.
> 
> ‘The Auschwitz Volunteer,’ by Witold Pilecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And poles were done in by another group of whites. On top of that it did not happen in America.
> 
> Ethnocentrism is not racism. Understand that.
Click to expand...


Mediterranean DNA is more prevalent in Western Europe, than in Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that from the material you posted.. Maybe YOU should read it again. Because what I GOT from your material was that the Poles WERE victims and tools of the Irish and other Whites who APPARENTLY just tried to convince them that they were not white. But EVENTUALLY -- SOMEHOW --- it all worked out that they were white after all.  Or maybe they aren't.  But the IMPORTANT point to YOU was --- Poles were NOT black..
> 
> Do I have right now? Was there RACIAL discrimination against the Poles? Against the Irish? Are those even "races"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot call whites discriminating against whites racial discrimination. This is ethnic discrimination. What happened to the Polish, Irish, Italians, etc., was ethnocentrism not racism. They did this among themselves. Blacks did to do this to them. This is where whites get things conflated in their attempt to lecture us on how we didn't have it so hard and how we weren't the only ones that were victims of racism. Whites were not victims of racism.  Ethnocentrism is not racism. Not saying it's a good thing, but it is not racism. *And at the same time while whites were doing this to each other, every white group practiced discrimination against blacks and other non whites.* Notice the last sentence because THAT is my point, not the simplistic conclusion that Poles were not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was YOU and your source that made it about skin color.  Go back and read the (supposed) accusations from the Irish. Therefore the analysis sucks. Because Poles are a culture. They might have some uniquely identifying DNA for long-time Poles -- but that has nothing to do with skin color or race.
> 
> Your source made a BIG F'ing deal about the drama of whites arguing over their OWN racial purity. Only to end up at --- the "us" vs "them" conclusion that you like to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You .need to pay attention to what the article was  about. The article was titled, How do you become “white” in America?. The first 2 sentences say this, *Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example.*  After this, the article went into detailing the history of the polish in America. You ignored to first two sentences which set the premise for the rest of the article. The source did not make any drama about anyone arguing over racial purity.The accusations from the Irish is not the point of the article, it was an illustration of what poles went though, but the reality still mains that they dropped all that to practice racism against blacks because they decided much like the Irish did, that it was more important be white, than to be polish.
> 
> You always want to argue when race is bought up. That is a tell tale symptom that you are not colorblind but I fact you have a severe racial bias.  There are whites who I have held such discussion with who do not deny racism at every turn like you and most of these guys do. And not all of them are liberals. I live in a republican state so I can say that. Now I'm sure you will tell me how you do not deny that racism exists but you have refused to see how the poles practiced racism against blacks and that what they faced was not racism as is being asserted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Poles weren't White when being White had advantages?
> 
> Now, that being White holds disadvantages Poles are White?
> 
> I think it stinks that a Pole who has the same SAT scores as a Black, would most of the time be denied college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no disadvantage to being white and poles are not denied college based on SAT scores while blacks aren't. SAT scores are no indicator of qualification and has never been the only criteria used by colleges for admission. Besides the article says that poles decided it was better to be white than polish and used it to discriminate against blacks.
Click to expand...


If Poles were Black skinned, would it be okay to call them as a dumb Polak on TV?


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If Poles were Black skinned, would it be okay to call them as a dumb Polak on TV?


Poles are not black.

They are Slavic.

They have always been there and we have no idea where they came from.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
Click to expand...

Not for the past 100 years however.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Poles were Black skinned, would it be okay to call them as a dumb Polak on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are not black.
> 
> They are Slavic.
> 
> They have always been there and we have no idea where they came from.
Click to expand...


No sh*t, but if Poles had Black skin, I think prejudices would be taken more seriously against them.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Polish-made scientific instruments have taken part in a number of space missions. They have been installed on such probes as Huygens/Cassini, Mars/Venus Express or Herschel. Polish engineers have become specialists in several sectors of the space industry, where today they are a class in itself.*
> 
> * See also: *
> Space Research Centre
> Polish Space Agency to be
> set up
> Mars Challenge in Poland!
> Polish students design
> mission to Mars
> Launched into orbit during the last two years, the Lem, Hevelius and PW-Sat satellites do not close the list of space devices designed in our country. Polish engineers from the Space Research Centre of the Polish Academy of Sciences have been working with different space agencies since the 1970s.
> 
> It all began with Interkosmos, a Soviet programme that enabled Eastern Bloc countries to engage in space exploration, General Mirosław Hermaszewski participated in a space flight in 1978, and Polish instruments to measure plasma waves were put into orbit on board the Kopernik 500 satellite under this programme.
> 
> “Close to 70 different devices made at the Centre have been launched into outer space so far,” Professor Marek Banaszkiewicz, Director of the Space Research Centre, told Polska.pl. Starting in the early 1990s, Poland has been cooperating with members of the European Space Agency. This allowed our scientists and engineers to carry out joint space experiments with colleagues from the UK, Italy, Germany and France. “Foreign contractors realized that we have extensive know-how when it comes to designing specific types of instruments, and that we are much cheaper and oftentimes more reliable than Western firms. All this has won us new customers” added Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ESA–C.Carreau/ATG medialab">
> 
> Polish scientists were involved in preparations for such acclaimed space missions as Huygens/Cassini, Venus/Mars Express or Rosetta. They designed special sensors to measure temperature and heat conduction. The apparatus was subsequently installed on the Huygens probe, which set off towards Saturn as part of the Cassini mission. Satellites heading for Mars and Venus are also equipped with Polish-made planetary Fourier spectrometers that measure infrared radiation. The Rosetta mission, whose task is to land on the Churyumov–Gerasimenko comet in 2014, features a Polish device for taking and analysing the comet’s soil samples.
> 
> “In the course of over forty years, Poland has specialized in building instruments for exploring the Sun with x-rays. Our second area of expertise is measuring plasma waves, which involves studying the impact of plasma on the terrestrial magnetic field,” said Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> The research focuses on analysing solar flares, a potentially dangerous phenomenon that generates streams of high-energy particles. They can put at risk both astronauts at the International Space Station and people down on Earth. A case in point is the magnetic storm that was caused by a coronal mass ejection in March 1989, leading to a massive power grid shutdown in the Canadian province of Quebec. The blackout, which lasted up to nine hours, affected six million people. Satellites can also break in a similar way.
> 
> The Sun is the destination of two missions that will be launched soon: the European Solar Orbiter and the Russian InterHelio-Zond. Both will be equipped with Polish measuring instruments.
> 
> “There are fields where our technologies are a cut above international competitors. We should find our own niches in the space industry, invest in them and become global leaders,” emphasized Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> Poland has been a member of the European Space Agency since 2012. After joining the organization, our country has gained access to funds for implementing ESA projects and developing space technologies by Polish companies. Plans are afoot to establish a Polish Space Agency, which will coordinate those initiatives.
> 
> Polish technology in outer space


Copernicus was a Polish mathematician and astronomer, I believe.

Probably the smartest Pole that ever lived.

He figured out how the Solar System (ours -- when you capitalize it) works simply from math and a few night observations of the planets.

Smart guy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the past 100 years however.
Click to expand...


Like in the Battle of Komarow in 1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets?

Keep in mind that's being more outnumbered than Texans who brag about losing the Alamo.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Poles were Black skinned, would it be okay to call them as a dumb Polak on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> Poles are not black.
> 
> They are Slavic.
> 
> They have always been there and we have no idea where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sh*t, but if Poles had Black skin, I think prejudices would be taken more seriously against them.
Click to expand...

IF a buzzard had a piano on his azz THEN there would be music in the air too.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the past 100 years however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in 1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets?
> 
> Keep in mind that's being more outnumbered than Texans who brag about losing the Alamo.
Click to expand...

In 1920 the Russians had been bled white by the Kaiser.

So what ?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the past 100 years however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in 1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets?
> 
> Keep in mind that's being more outnumbered than Texans who brag about losing the Alamo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920 the Russians had been bled white by the Kaiser.
> 
> So what ?!
Click to expand...


Poles didn't, who lost 1 million in WW1?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Polish-made scientific instruments have taken part in a number of space missions. They have been installed on such probes as Huygens/Cassini, Mars/Venus Express or Herschel. Polish engineers have become specialists in several sectors of the space industry, where today they are a class in itself.*
> 
> * See also: *
> Space Research Centre
> Polish Space Agency to be
> set up
> Mars Challenge in Poland!
> Polish students design
> mission to Mars
> Launched into orbit during the last two years, the Lem, Hevelius and PW-Sat satellites do not close the list of space devices designed in our country. Polish engineers from the Space Research Centre of the Polish Academy of Sciences have been working with different space agencies since the 1970s.
> 
> It all began with Interkosmos, a Soviet programme that enabled Eastern Bloc countries to engage in space exploration, General Mirosław Hermaszewski participated in a space flight in 1978, and Polish instruments to measure plasma waves were put into orbit on board the Kopernik 500 satellite under this programme.
> 
> “Close to 70 different devices made at the Centre have been launched into outer space so far,” Professor Marek Banaszkiewicz, Director of the Space Research Centre, told Polska.pl. Starting in the early 1990s, Poland has been cooperating with members of the European Space Agency. This allowed our scientists and engineers to carry out joint space experiments with colleagues from the UK, Italy, Germany and France. “Foreign contractors realized that we have extensive know-how when it comes to designing specific types of instruments, and that we are much cheaper and oftentimes more reliable than Western firms. All this has won us new customers” added Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ESA–C.Carreau/ATG medialab">
> 
> Polish scientists were involved in preparations for such acclaimed space missions as Huygens/Cassini, Venus/Mars Express or Rosetta. They designed special sensors to measure temperature and heat conduction. The apparatus was subsequently installed on the Huygens probe, which set off towards Saturn as part of the Cassini mission. Satellites heading for Mars and Venus are also equipped with Polish-made planetary Fourier spectrometers that measure infrared radiation. The Rosetta mission, whose task is to land on the Churyumov–Gerasimenko comet in 2014, features a Polish device for taking and analysing the comet’s soil samples.
> 
> “In the course of over forty years, Poland has specialized in building instruments for exploring the Sun with x-rays. Our second area of expertise is measuring plasma waves, which involves studying the impact of plasma on the terrestrial magnetic field,” said Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> The research focuses on analysing solar flares, a potentially dangerous phenomenon that generates streams of high-energy particles. They can put at risk both astronauts at the International Space Station and people down on Earth. A case in point is the magnetic storm that was caused by a coronal mass ejection in March 1989, leading to a massive power grid shutdown in the Canadian province of Quebec. The blackout, which lasted up to nine hours, affected six million people. Satellites can also break in a similar way.
> 
> The Sun is the destination of two missions that will be launched soon: the European Solar Orbiter and the Russian InterHelio-Zond. Both will be equipped with Polish measuring instruments.
> 
> “There are fields where our technologies are a cut above international competitors. We should find our own niches in the space industry, invest in them and become global leaders,” emphasized Professor Banaszkiewicz.
> 
> Poland has been a member of the European Space Agency since 2012. After joining the organization, our country has gained access to funds for implementing ESA projects and developing space technologies by Polish companies. Plans are afoot to establish a Polish Space Agency, which will coordinate those initiatives.
> 
> Polish technology in outer space
> 
> 
> 
> Copernicus was a Polish mathematician and astronomer, I believe.
> 
> Probably the smartest Pole that ever lived.
> 
> He figured out how the Solar System (ours -- when you capitalize it) works simply from math and a few night observations of the planets.
> 
> Smart guy.
Click to expand...


Also his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski who discovered the proper rotation of the Moon.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the past 100 years however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in 1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets?
> 
> Keep in mind that's being more outnumbered than Texans who brag about losing the Alamo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920 the Russians had been bled white by the Kaiser.
> 
> So what ?!
Click to expand...


In the Battle of Zadwórze in 1920 330 Poles fought 16,700 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division, killing 600 Soviets.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 750 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans for 3 days, killing 900 Nazi Germans.

So, even in WW2, Poland didn't necessarily always do poorly, so much as it was overpowered.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 750 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans for 3 days, killing 900 Nazi Germans.
> 
> So, even in WW2, Poland didn't necessarily always do poorly, so much as it was overpowered.


Your fractured history is hilarious.


----------



## yiostheoy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the only nation with a worse military record than Poland?
> 
> [Italy.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland actually has one of the best military records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for the past 100 years however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in 1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets?
> 
> Keep in mind that's being more outnumbered than Texans who brag about losing the Alamo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1920 the Russians had been bled white by the Kaiser.
> 
> So what ?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles didn't, who lost 1 million in WW1?
Click to expand...

The French and British were totally inept in WW1.

True that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 750 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans for 3 days, killing 900 Nazi Germans.
> 
> So, even in WW2, Poland didn't necessarily always do poorly, so much as it was overpowered.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fractured history is hilarious.
Click to expand...


Why is it surprising that Nazi Germany outmuscled Poland, they had spent much more on military funding, had a much bigger population, they had gained a big build up by acquiring Czech Skoda tanks, and military vehicles by invading Czechoslovakia, and had massive raw materials flowing in from the German - Soviet Credit Agreement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

New Polish recipe for ultra short pulse lasers.

Incredible recipe for ultra-short laser pulses - it works! | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish invention of chitosan aerogels, which are used for growing various tissues, including human tissue.

The invention of Kraków scientists can help transplantology | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish invention of the first ever Electric Polymer laser.

Pioneering polymer laser developed by Polish scientists | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish first ever hand graft surgery on an adult.

\https://poland.pl/science/achievements-science/university-hospital-wroclaw-first-world-transplant-hand-adult-pa/

New Polish anti-bacteria 3D printing method.

Silesian scientists have developed an antibacterial material for 3D printing | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

Polish company Zortrax invented the first 3D printing device used to operate on veins.

Zortrax 3D Printer Used to Improve Varicose Vein Removal Procedure

Pole behind Natural Killer cells to treat cancer.

Request Rejected

Polish first bee pollinator robot.

Poland: Scientists create robot bee to pollinate crops

Polish invention first ever 3D printing wind turbine generator.

http://gizmodo.com/how-a-3d-printed-wind-turbine-could-power-your-gadgets-1622921531

Polish Solaris Bus, behind hybrid bus technology.

Solaris Bus & Coach - Wikipedia

Polish type 1 Diabetes vaccine.

Request Rejected

Polish first device used to detect alcohol before leaving the car.

New Laser Device May Be A Drunk Driver's Worst Nightmare | The Huffington Post


Polish first bike with virtually no chain, the Izzy Bike.

Bicycle without a chain among Polish inventions appreciated abroad | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

Polish first cheap, mass produced Graphene Machine.

Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine

Polish company Ammono makes the best Gallium Nitride in the World, used in blue laser manufacturing.

Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine

Polish company Vigo Systems produced the Infared Sensors used on the Mars Curiosity Rover.

The World’s Best Gallium Nitride

Polish Sylwester Porowski pioneered Blue Lasers, which he made the best Blue Lasers of the pioneers.

Sylwester Porowski - Polish Academy of Sciences

Polish Paczynski's invention of Microlensing to dIscover more planets, and stars.

Bohdan Paczynski (1940 - 2007) | American Astronomical Society

Polish Nikoderm Poplawski behind the theory that every Black Hole contains another Universe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikodem_Popławsk

Polish Aleksander Wolszczan's discovery of the first Pulsar planets, and planets outside of the Solar System.

Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia

Polish Maciej Stachowiak behind many computer software applications.

Maciej Stachowiak - Wikipedia

Polish video games like the Witcher the best selling video game of 2015.

Note there were other high selling Polish video games like Dead Island, Dying Light, Call of Juarez, and Hatred.

The Witcher 3 is This Year's Best Selling Game So Far

Polish first emergency face transplant surgery.

Polish man receives first ‘emergency’ face transplant

Polish first surgery that used cells to save paralyzed man.

A paralyzed man walks again after miracle surgery

Polish first augmented cardiac surgery.

It's Polish the first cardiac surgery with augmented reality

Europe's best cardiac physician award to a Pole.

Request Rejected/

Europe's #2 best coders awarded to Poland.
best coders in the world by country - Bing images

Polish wins in the IBM Battle of the Brains contest.

IBM w Polsce International Collegiate Programming Contest

Polish win in a World coding competition.

Polish team wins world coding championships with the fastest AI-driven virtual car

Polish wins in Google Code Jam.

Google Code Jam - Wikipedia


Polish wins at the University Rover Challenge.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Univer...over_Challenge

Polish win at the Google Online Marketing Challenge.

http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html

Polish win best World building.

https://www.dezeen.com/2016/11/18/na...ing-year-2016/

Polish win at the Robot Challenge extravaganza.

https://www.pgs-soft.com/polish-robo...ational-glory/

Polish win at the International Mathematical Competition.

http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html

Polish success in cinema.

List of Polish Academy Award winners and nominees - Wikipedia


----------



## jimsouth123

I think you missed the Polish mathematicians who broke the Enigma Code.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Cossack1483

POLSKA  !!!!    The Great White Hope


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The Zortrax 3D Printed Motorcycle

Visordown 

*Printed Polish prototype unveiled*

* 2 *
*

Submitted by Joe Murfitt on Mon, 30/01/2017 - 16:01 *

Facebook Twitter Google+ Pinterest






*POLISH MANUFACTURER* of 3D printers - Zortrax - has unveiled the power of their products by designing and printing a motorcycle using their BIG M300 machine.

The middleweight bike is fully functioning and was based on a typical 600cc model. Taking around a month to complete. Parts such as all fairings, screen, lights, seat, tank casing and mirrors were created through the 3D printing technique.






Michal Mosiej, Plastic Processing Specialist at Zortrax, said: "At every stage we faced different challenges. The first was selecting a base model that our projected prototype would fit. Then, there was the complex 3D scanning process, which requires a tremendous amount of technical detail, to ensure we maintained the same dimensions as our scanned model. The most exciting part was the designing process and the assembly, keeping in mind that all our parts must fit perfectly."

Take a look at the promotional video below.





The Zortrax 3D Printed Motorcycle


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish inventions in the service of the disabled*
_11
?_

Home Page
Science
Achievements in science
Polish inventions in the service of the disabled
*The last few decades have been the time of rapid development of new technologies. It is exceptionally important that a large share of contemporary inventions relatively quickly find their way to the everyday lives of ordinary people. Innovative solutions used in medicine are a good example: they not only save lives but also offer great help to people with acquired or inborn disabilities. Polish scientists have been highly successful in this field.*
With the development of medicines, we can observe revolutionary changes in the lives of the disabled and people suffering from various chronic illnesses. In rehabilitation, nobody today marvels at the use of exoskeletons which allow people to walk who have, up to now, been bound to wheelchairs. Special medical robots aid in the rehabilitation of people with advanced muscular dystrophy, we can use 3-D bioprints for the restitution of human organs, and advanced computer software allows the blind or the deaf-mute to communicate.

Let’s take this opportunity to examine a handful of fascinating projects run by Polish scientists and young visionaries in recent years.

*Poles: leaders in rehabilitation*

EGZOtech, a company from Gliwice headed by Michał Mikulski, created the world’s first rehabilitation robot that makes use of electromyography (EMG), a test that allows the diagnosis of neural and muscular conditions. Luna is a robot whose construction looks like a table on wheels furnished with a monitor and exchangeable peripheral appendages. These allow to conduct isolated rehabilitation of specific joints, like the shoulder, as well as functional exercises practicing everyday activities. The robot features several microprocessors and sensors and its main purpose is to facilitate the motor coordination of the patient and to increase patient’s muscle strength. Luna’s advanced software monitors and reports both the health condition of the person undergoing rehabilitation and the progress made in real time. The company has already managed to take the device out into the commercial market. This became possible thanks to finding investors and the acquisition of required security certificates. Now the constructors aim at further development of the robot in competition with similar projects conducted in Europe, the US, and China.

*Smart phone communicator for deaf-mutes*

Five is a mobile application, developed by 18-year-old Mateusz Mach, which was originally designed for communication in the hip-hop world. The main idea behind the project was to offer the possibility of communicating by selecting an appropriate hand gesture on smartphone screen. However, deaf-mutes came to like the idea very much, as the app gives them an intuitive tool for efficient virtual communication that is easy to handle. The app sends one of eight main gestures, which can also be modified for the needs of sign language. Currently the app is integrated with Facebook Messenger and is also available independently for Android and iOS. Thanks to the innovative approach to communication online, Mateusz’s company is valued at approximately PLN 2 m, and is cooperating on the development of the Five App with the United Nations and other organisations.

*Smart walking stick for the blind*

In April this year the bronze medal at the 45th International Exhibition of Inventions in Geneva went to Łukasz Kolman for the creation of a prototype of a walking stick for the blind furnished with GPS and GSM modules, scanning the space around the blind person in the range from 10 to 150 centimetres. Thanks to sound signals, the user can be notified of an approaching obstacle. The design of an engineer, and earlier a student of mechatronics at the Rzeszow University of Technology is characterised by discreteness. Only the upper section – a tube filled with electronics – is necessary for efficient operation of the device; the bottom section – which resembles a classical walking stick for the blind – can be disconnected. The cost of creating the prototype was PLN 600. The inventor estimates that the market price of the walking stick will not exceed PLN 1,000.

*Hands-free computer control*

Face Controller is an app that makes it possible to control a computer with facial expressions, movements of the head, and the voice. The application recognises, among other things, six facial expressions—opening of the mouth, smiling, the so-called duckface, closing of the eyes, closing the right eye and closing the left eye—and makes it possible to assign six levels of sensitivity to each (e.g. the degree of opening the mouth). The programme is fully compatible with Windows and makes it possible to control the mouse cursor. The Rzeszow students who designed it won an award during the Imagine Cup, a competition run by Microsoft.

*Support for innovation*

The Polish National Centre for Research and Development (NCBR), which distributed over PLN 5 billion as part of the Smart Growth Operational Programme, encourages the development of innovative projects, including those in the field of medicine. Altogether, the support for research and its commercialisation in the years from 2014 to 2020 is set to exceed PLN 36 billion.



Polish inventions in the service of the disabled


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Cossack1483 said:


> POLSKA  !!!!    The Great White Hope


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Eugene Lazowski*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
*Eugene Lazowski*



Eugeniusz Łazowski, Poland
*Born* 1913 (1913)
Częstochowa, Poland
*Died* December 16, 2006(2006-12-16) (aged 92–93)
Eugene, Oregon, United States
*Nationality* Polish
*Occupation* Doctor
*Eugene Lazowski* born *Eugeniusz Sławomir Łazowski* (1913, Częstochowa, Poland – December 16, 2006, Eugene, Oregon, United States) was a Polish medical doctor who saved thousands of Jews during the Holocaust by creating a fake epidemic which played on German phobias about hygiene. By doing this, he risked the German death penalty, which was applied to Poles who helped Jews in the Holocaust.



*Contents*
 [1 World War II

2 Later life

3 The fake typhus epidemic

4 References


*World War II[edit]*
Before the onset of World War II Eugeniusz Łazowski obtained a medical degree at the Józef Piłsudski University in Warsaw. During World War II Łazowski served as a Polish Army Second Lieutenant on a Red Cross train, then as a military doctor of the Polish resistance Home Army. Following the German occupation of Poland Łazowski resided in Rozwadów with his wife and young daughter. Łazowski spent time in a prisoner-of-war camp prior to his arrival in the town, where he reunited with his family and began practicing medicine with his medical-school friend Dr Stanisław Matulewicz. Using a medical discovery by Matulewicz, that healthy people could be injected with a vaccine that would make them test positive for typhus without experiencing the disease, Łazowski created a fake outbreak of epidemic typhus in and around the town of Rozwadów (now a district of Stalowa Wola), which the Germans then quarantined. This saved an estimated 8,000 Polish Jews from certain death in German concentration camps during the Holocaust.

*Later life[edit]*
In 1958, Lazowski emigrated to the United States on a scholarship from the Rockefeller Foundation and in 1976 became professor of pediatrics at the University of Illinois at Chicago. He wrote a memoir entitled _Prywatna wojna_ (My Private War) reprinted several times, as well as over a hundred scientific dissertations.[1]

Lazowski retired from practice in the late 1980s. He died in 2006 in Eugene, Oregon, where he had been living with his daughter.[2]

*The fake typhus epidemic[edit]*
After Lazowski's friend Dr Stanisław Matulewicz discovered that by injecting a healthy person with a vaccine of dead bacteria, that person would test positive for epidemic typhus without experiencing the symptoms, the two doctors hatched a secret plan to save about a dozen villages in the vicinity of Rozwadów and Zbydniów not only from forced labor exploitation, but also Nazi extermination.

Germans were terrified of the disease because it was highly contagious. Those infected with typhus were not sent to Nazi concentration camps. Instead, when a sufficient number of people were infected, the Germans would quarantine the entire area. However, the Germans would not enter the _FLECKFIEBER_ zone, fearing the disease would spread to them also.

In this way, while Dr. Lazowski and Dr. Matulewicz did not hide Jewish families, they were able to spare 8,000 people from 12 ghettos from summary executions and inevitable deportations to concentration camps. Jews who tested positive for typhus were summarily massacred by the Nazis, so doctors injected the non-Jewish population in neighborhoods surrounding the ghettos, knowing that a possibility of widespread outbreak inside would cause Germans to abandon the area and thus spare local Jews in the process.

A documentary about Dr. Eugene Lazowski entitled "A Private War" was made by a television producer, Ryan Bank, who followed Lazowski back to Poland and recorded testimonies of people whose families were saved by the fake epidemic.[3]

Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Ryszard Kuklinski -- key spy for U.S. during Cold War*
Yvonne Shinhoster Lamb, The Washington Post

* Published 4:00 am, Friday, February 13, 2004 *






Morning Report
Daily Newsletter
Everything you need to know to start your day
You agree to our Terms of Use. Your information will be used as described in our Privacy Policy.


Col. Ryszard Kuklinski, a Polish Cold War spy who has been hailed as a hero and denounced as a traitor for leaking confidential plans relating to the Soviet-led Warsaw Pact alliance to the CIA, died Tuesday in Tampa, Fla., after a stroke. He was 73.

Col. Kuklinski was considered one of the top U.S. Cold War spies. As a Polish army officer during the Communist era, Col. Kuklinski passed about 35, 000 secret Soviet military documents to the CIA at time when relations between Washington and the Soviet Union were especially tense. The voluminous plans detailed the Soviet government's efforts to pursue war in Europe and the intentions of Poland's Communist government in 1981 to impose martial law and crack down on the anticommunist Solidarity movement.

CIA Director George Tenet called Col. Kuklinski "a true hero of the Cold War to whom we all owe an everlasting debt."


Tenet said the information that Col. Kuklinski provided assisted the CIA in making critical national security decisions and helped keep the Cold War from escalating. "It is in great measure due to the bravery and sacrifice of Col. Kuklinski that his own native Poland, and the other once-captive nations of Central and Eastern Europe and the former Soviet Union, are now free."



_*Video produced by Fresco News*_
Former Polish President Lech Walesa, who founded Solidarity and led the Poles out of communism, said that Col. Kuklinski was "a spy for the right cause." He said Col. Kuklinski risked his life to do something few others would do.

Col. Kuklinski fled to the United States with his family in 1981 just before martial law was imposed. He had been living in the United States under an assumed name in a secret location.


Col. Kuklinski was born June 13, 1930, in Warsaw. He used his position as ex-military planner who became a trusted assistant to Communist leader Wojciech Jaruzelski to obtain information about the inner workings of the Warsaw Pact military alliance.

From 1972 to 1981, just before the Communist regime declared martial law, Col. Kuklinski slipped every Soviet military paper he could get his hands on to the CIA. By 1981, tensions between the United States and the Soviet Union were high, and war in Europe seemed a possibility.

Tenet said that Col. Kuklinski's efforts "helped keep the Cold War from becoming hot."

In 1984, he was tried in absentia by a military court and found guilty of treason and desertion. He was sentenced to death.

In 1998, the Polish government, not wanting any obstacles to its bids to join NATO, cleared Col. Kuklinski, saying it accepted his explanation that he acted in the best interest of his country. He had maintained that he wanted to protect Poland in the event of an East-West conflict in Europe and that the Soviets wanted to use Poland as a nuclear front line.

For years after his defection, mention of Col. Kuklinski's name in Poland triggered deep feelings among many who felt he had betrayed his country, published reports recounted.

When Col. Kuklinski finally returned to Poland in 1998, Jaruzelski, Poland's last Communist-era leader, said in a Washington Post interview: "I think it's natural that he returns as a Pole to his country. Poland has changed. This terrible situation has ceased to exist. ... But to consider him, to treat him, as a hero would be to discredit those who served the army at the time."

For his part, in a 1998 Washington Post article, Col. Kuklinski said that he did not want to be considered a hero. "I was an ordinary solider who wanted to perform his duties to his motherland," he said.

Col. Kuklinski experienced his share of personal tragedy while living in the United States. Both his adult sons were killed in what some consider suspicious circumstances. One died in a car accident, and the other was killed in a boating accident. He is survived by his wife, Joanna Kuklinski, and a grandson.


Ryszard Kuklinski -- key spy for U.S. during Cold War


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

[


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Aug 5 2017, 3:30 AM by HISTORY Canada
*August 5, 1944 – Hundreds of Jews are freed from forced labor in Warsaw*




On this day in 1944, Polish insurgents liberate a German forced-labor camp in Warsaw, freeing 348 Jewish prisoners, who join in a general uprising against the German occupiers of the city. As the Red Army advanced on Warsaw in July, Polish patriots, still loyal to their government-in-exile back in London, prepared to overthrow their German occupiers. On July 29, the Polish Home Army (underground), the People’s Army (a communist guerilla movement), and armed civilians took back two-thirds of Warsaw from the Germans.

On August 4, the Germans counterattacked, mowing down Polish civilians with machine-gun fire. By August 5, more than 15,000 Poles were dead. The Polish command cried to the Allies for help. Churchill telegraphed Stalin, informing him that the British intended to drop ammunition and other supplies into the southwest quarter of Warsaw to aid the insurgents. The prime minister asked Stalin to aid in the insurgents’ cause. Stalin balked, claiming the insurgency was too insignificant to waste time with. Britain succeeded to getting some aid to the Polish patriots, but the Germans also succeeded-in dropping incendiary bombs.

The Poles fought on, and on August 5 they freed Jewish forced laborers who then joined in the battle, some of whom formed a special platoon dedicated solely to repairing captured German tanks for use in the struggle. The Poles would battle on for weeks against German reinforcements, and without Soviet help, as Joseph Stalin had his own plans for Poland.

August 5, 1944 – Hundreds of Jews are freed from forced labor in Warsaw


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Warsaw Skyscraper Wins Property Oscar
July 18, 2017   
Article's tools:




SHARE:


 Facebook



 LinkedIn



 MySpace




*Warsaw Spire, an office tower developed by Ghelamco Poland, was voted the best office project at this years MIPIM real estate exhibition in Cannes, France.*

The only Polish submission for the MIPIM Awards 2017, the Warsaw Spire office tower is a flagship project by the Polish subsidiary of Ghelamco, a Belgian-based developer. Opened last year just west of Warsaw city center, the skyscraper beat competition from cities such as London and Rome. Ghelamco Group founder Paul Gheysens collected the main MIPIM prize for the Warsaw Spire at an awards ceremony in Cannes March 16.

The most prestigious event for the international real estate industry, the MIPIM exhibition has for 30 years brought together leading developers, contractors, investors, consultants and property market experts from around the world. They come to the French resort to share expertise, network and showcase their top projects.


Every year, the best new projects and designs compete for the events awards, and this year the most coveted of those went to Ghelamco Poland. The competition judges and MIPIM participants named the Warsaw Spire the Best Office & Business Development in the world, ahead of a total of 250 submissions from 44 countries.

Jeroen van der Toolen, the managing director at Ghelamco CEE, described the MIPIM Award 2017 for Ghelamco Poland as the crowning achievement of the work put in the Warsaw Spire project by everyone involved in it.

I would very much like to thank all those who believed in our vision and invested their knowledge, time and hearts in the Warsaw Spire development, van der Toolen said in Cannes. The project has transformed Warsaws image and become a global symbol of new thinking about commercial construction.

The 220-meter-tall skyscraper houses 109,000 square meters of office space, making it both the largest and tallest office building in Poland. The tower has redefined Warsaws cityscape, becoming an icon of its rapid growth. The building forms a whole with Plac Europejski (Europe Square), a new public space replacing a former industrial quarter.

The Warsaw Voice


----------



## Mudda

The Polish word for "bravery" translates as "we surrender".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Mudda said:


> The Polish word for "bravery" translates as "we surrender".



Polish Thermopylae - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Żegota*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
For other uses, see Żegota (disambiguation).



The third anniversary of the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising with members of Żegota, Warsaw, April 1946. Seated, from right to left: Piotr Gajewski, Ferdynand Marek Arczyński, Władysław Bartoszewski, Adolf Berman and Tadeusz Rek
"*Żegota*" (Polish pronunciation: [ʐɛˈɡɔta] (

 listen)), also known as the "*Konrad Żegota Committee*",[1][2] was a codename for the Polish *Council to Aid Jews* (Polish: _Rada Pomocy Żydom_), an underground organization of Polish resistance in German-occupied Poland active from 1942 to 1945.



*Contents*
 [1 Composition

2 Activities

3 Postwar recognition

4 Quotes

5 See also

6 Notes and references

7 External links


*Composition[edit]*
The Council to Aid Jews, Żegota, was the continuation of an earlier secret organization set up for the purpose of rescuing Jews in German-occupied Poland, the Provisional Committee to Aid Jews (_Tymczasowy Komitet Pomocy Żydom_). The Provisional Committee was founded on September 27, 1942 by Zofia Kossak-Szczucka and Wanda Krahelska-Filipowicz ("Alinka"). It was made up of mostly of Polish Catholic activists. Within a short time, the original Committee had 180 persons under its care, but was dissolved for political and financial reasons. Żegota was created to supersede it on December 4, 1942.[2]




"The Mass Extermination of Jews in German Occupied Poland", by the Polish government-in-exile addressed to the wartime allies of the then-United Nations, 1942
It is estimated that about half of the Jews who survived the Holocaust in Poland (thus over 50,000) were aided in some shape or form by Żegota founded in 1942. Żegota had around one hundred (100) cells, operating mostly in Warsaw where it distributed relief funds to about 3,000 Jews. The second-largest branch was in Kraków, and there were smaller branches in Wilno (Vilnius) and Lwów (L'viv). In all, 4,000 Jews received funds from Żegota directly, 5,600 from the Jewish National Committee and 2,000 from the Bund (because of overlaps, the total number of Jews helped by all three organizations in Warsaw was about 8,500). This aid reached about one-third of the Jews in hiding in Warsaw, but mostly not until late 1943 or 1944. The systematic killing of Jews began to take place, so it was hard to save Jews already in the ghetto. That is why they only protected Jews located in hiding in Poland.[3]

Żegota was the brainchild of Henryk Woliński of the Home Army (_AK_). From its inception, the elected General Secretary of Żegota was Julian Grobelny, an activist in prewar Polish Socialist Party. Its Treasurer, Ferdynand Arczyński, was a member of the Polish Democratic Party. They were also two of its most active workers. Members included Władysław Bartoszewski, later Polish Foreign Minister (1995, 2000). Żegota was the only Polish organization in World War II run jointly by Jews and non-Jews from a wide range of political movements. Structurally, the organization was formed by Polish and Jewish underground political parties.

Jewish organizations were represented on the central committee by Adolf Berman and Leon Feiner. The member organizations were the Jewish National Committee (an umbrella group representing the Zionist parties) and the Marxist General Jewish Labour Bund. Both Jewish parties operated independently also, using money from Jewish organizations abroad channelled to them by the Polish underground. They helped to subsidize the Polish branch of the organization, whose funding from the Polish government in exile (in London) reached significant proportions only in the late Spring of 1944. On the Polish side, political participation included the Polish Socialist Party as well as Democratic Party (_Stronnictwo Demokratyczne_) and a small rightist Front Odrodzenia Polski. Notably, the main right-wing party, the National Party (_Stronnictwo Narodowe_) refused to participate.

Kossak-Szczucka withdrew from participation from the onset. She had wanted Żegota to become an example of "pure Christian charity" and argued that the Jews had their own international charity organizations. She went on to act in the Social Self-Help Organization (_Społeczna Organizacja Samopomocy - SOS_) as a liaison between Żegota and Catholic convents and orphanages as well as other public orphanages, which jointly hid many Jewish children. Żegota's children's section was headed by Irena Sendler, a Polish social worker and activist, who was nominated for a Nobel Prize before her death in 2008.[1]

According to a letter by Adolf Berman, the Jewish Secretary of Żegota and head of the Jewish National Committee, dated February 26, 1977, there were other activists who were especially meritorious. He mentioned theatre artist Prof. Maria Grzegorzewska, psychologist Irena Solska, Janina Buchholtz-Bukolska*, educator Irena Sawicka*, scouting activist Dr. Ewa Rybicka, school principal Irena Kurowska, Prof. Stanisław Ossowski and Prof. Maria Ossowska, zoo director Dr. Jan Żabiński* and his wife Antonina*, a writer Stefania Sempołowska, the unforgettable director of children's theatres Jan Wesołowski*, Sylwia Rzeczycka*, Maria Łaska, Maria Derwisz-Parnowska (later Kwiatowska*). Former Senator Zofia Rodziewicz, Zofia Derwisz-Latalowa, Dr. Regina Fleszar and others had great merits. Beside the university educated people there were members of the working-class like Waleria Malaczewska, Antonina Roguska, Jadwiga Leszczanin, Zofia Dębicka*, tailor Stanisław Michalski, farmers Kajszczak from Łomianki and Paweł Harmuszko, laborer Kazimierz Kuc and many others. Those with an asterisk (*) after their name have been recognized by Yad Vashem as Righteous Among the Nations up to the end of 1999.[4]

The largest cell of Żegota (Felicja) was led by Mieczysław Herling-Grudziński, a wealthy lawyer, who hid 600 Jews (out of the 3,000 helped by Żegota in Warsaw) on his suburban estate in Boernerowo (today Bemowo).[_citation needed_]

*Activities[edit]*



Żegota Letter from January 1943 to Polish government-in-exile. Request for funds to aid.
Żegota helped save some 4,000 Polish Jews by providing food, medical care, relief money, and false identity documents for those hiding on the so-called "Aryan side" of German-occupied Poland. Most of its activity took place in Warsaw. The Jewish National Committee had some 5,600 Jews under its care and the Bund, an additional 1,500, but the activities of the three organizations overlapped to a considerable degree. Between them, they were able to reach some 8,500 of the 28,000 Jews hiding in Warsaw, and perhaps another 1,000 Jews hiding elsewhere in Poland.

Help in the forms of money, food, and medicines was organised by Żegota for the Jews in several forced labour camps in Poland as well.[5] Financial aid as well as forged identity documents was procured for those hiding on the "Aryan side". The escape of Jews from ghettos, camps, and deportation trains occurred mostly spontaneously through personal contacts, and most of the help that was extended to Jews in the country was similarly personal in nature. Because Jews in hiding preferred to remain well-concealed, Żegota had trouble finding them. Its activities therefore did not develop on a larger scale until late in 1943.

The German occupying forces made concealing Jews a crime punishable by death for every Pole (the head of the household and his or her entire family) living in a house where Jews were discovered. Over 700 Polish heroes, murdered by Germans as a result of helping and sheltering their Jewish neighbors, were posthumously awarded the title, Righteous Among the Nations, by Yad Vashem,[6] but these seven hundred were only a small percentage of thousands of Poles reportedly executed by the Nazis for aiding Jews:[7] "the number of Poles who perished at the hands of the Germans for aiding Jews" may have been as high as fifty thousand.[8] "Władysław Bartoszewski, who worked for _Żegota_ during the war[,] estimates that [despite these executions] 'at least several hundred thousand Poles... participated in various ways and forms in the rescue action [for Jews].' Recent research suggests that a million Poles were involved" in giving aid,[8] "but some estimates go as high as three million" for those who were passively protective.[8] More specific estimates indicate that some 100,000 to 300,000 Poles met Yad Vashem’s criteria, having been directly engaged in rescuing Jews despite the threat of death, which did deter others.[9]

Żegota played a large part in placing Jewish children with foster families, public orphanages, and church orphanages and convents. Foster families had to be told that the children were Jewish, so that they could take appropriate precautions, especially in the case of boys (Jewish boys, unlike most Poles, were circumcised). Żegota sometimes paid for the children's care. In Warsaw, Żegota's children department, headed by Irena Sendler, cared for 2,500 of the 9,000 Jewish children smuggled out of the Warsaw Ghetto. Sendler attempted to return these children to their parents at the end of World War II, but almost all the parents had died at Treblinka.

Medical attention for the Jews in hiding was also made available through the Committee of Democratic and Socialist Physicians. Żegota had ties with many ghettos and camps. It also made numerous efforts to induce the Polish Government in Exile and the _Delegatura_ to appeal to the Polish population to help the persecuted Jews.[10]

*Postwar recognition[edit]*



Yad Vashem, Jerusalem, Israel
Żegota was memorialised in Israel in 1963 with a planting of a tree in the Avenue of the Righteous at Yad Vashem. Władysław Bartoszewski was present at the event.

*Quotes[edit]*

“Żegota is the story of extraordinary heroism amidst unique depravity – compelling in its human as well as historical dimensions. It is a particularly valuable addition to our understanding of the many facets of the Holocaust because Żegota as an organized effort was tantamount to ‘Schindler’s List’ multiplied a hundredfold.” ― Zbigniew Brzeziński

Żegota - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Muhammed

Did you hear about the Polish carjacker in Brooklyn?

He held up a garbage truck at gunpoint and said "Take me to Warsaw!"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish inventions based on a 3D printer*
_0
?_

Home Page
Science
Achievements in science
Polish inventions based on a 3D printer

innovation
ecology
medicine
science
bioimplant
3D printers
wind turbine
*A wind turbine, bioimplants and a device facilitating vein surgeries –Poles lead the way in demonstrating 3D printing potential. Creative solutions are already taking the world by storm.*

* See also: *
 Polish 3D printers 


Poland is one of the world leaders in the 3D sector. According to data presented by Deloitte, Polish companies produced approx. 10% of all 3D printers sold worldwide in 2014.  The equipment is available in several dozen countries and start-ups such as Zortrax and Omni3D are market leaders. The equipment manufactured by the former company, based in Olsztyn, is used by such giants as BMW, Audi, Stihl and Dell,whereas the latter company, based in Poznań, has been sold by global commerce leaders such as Amazon since 2014.

3D printing is an innovative technology which enables the production of various tailor-made devices. For example, astronauts at the International Space Station use 3D printers for printing tools and everyday objects. Polish inventors have many ideas on how this equipment can be used on Earth:

*



*

*Wind turbines*

This idea was reported by leading global technology magazines and websites, including “Wired” and “Engadget”. Engineers working at Omni3D have developed a small wind turbine designed for self-assembly. The set called AirEnergy 3D includes a generator, electronic components and a battery, and is supplemented with draft propellers which need to be printed using a 3D printer. Once assembled, the turbine is the size of a floor lamp. The turbine can be mounted on a balcony, roof or next to a caravan – in case we need electricity while on holiday. 

"AirEnergy 3D converts kinetic energy in wind into electricity with a capacity of approx. 300 watts, which is enough to power four or five laptops or several LED bulbs," Konrad Sierzputowski, CEO of Omni3D, told Polska.pl.

If we wanted to use this method to power all of our household appliances, two or three such turbines would have to be connected. As much as GBP 24,000 was raised for this project via Kickstarter. It has been highly praised around the world and is now waiting to be implemented.

*



*

*Bioimplants*

Researchers at the Faculty of Material Science and Engineering at the Warsaw University of Technology have developed a bioactive prosthesis called BIO-IMPLANT used to reconstruct bones. It is designed specifically to match each order and printed using a 3D printer. A prosthesis is built of biodegradable composite made of a polymer and ceramics which is naturally present in human bones. Prior to the implantation of a bioimplant in the place containing bone defects, it is covered with stem cells taken from the patient, which then grow on the implant. Thanks to this and the porous structure of the material, it is quickly covered with growing bone tissue and blood vessels. After two years, when the bone has been reconstructed, the bioimplant dissolves completely.

"Our main achievement is the development of such a formula for the composite that allows it to dissolve only when the bone tissue has completely regenerated," Polska.pl was told by Dr. Eng. BarbaraOstrowska, CEO of MaterialsCare which was formed as a spin-off of the Warsaw University of Technology.

So far, bioimplants have been used in veterinary medicine only, but clinical trials for their use in humans are to start soon.

*Device used in vein surgeries*

A 3D printer can also be used to print a number of elements of an innovative device that facilitates the surgical removal of varicose veins in legs. The project has been developed by Zortrax in cooperation with Mediq, a clinic based in Legionowo near Warsaw.

*



© Zortrax"> *

The invention facilitates endovascular surgeries carried out using fiber  lasers that leave patients scar-free. The laser is inserted into inefficient veins to close the vessels inside them. A medical doctor who carries out such a surgery needs to be very skilled and their movements must be stable and made at a constant speed. At this point the device developed by Zortax is used as a winch to handle theoptical fiber with necessary precision.

"The winch, operating similarly to a ski lift, withdraws the optical fibre from the vein, always at the same time and with the same strength, to close it correctly in 100%," says Marcin Feliga, MD, PhD, of the Mediq clinic. "The device has dramatically changed our surgeries, as it guarantees closing veins in almost 100%, compared to global statistics ranging from 80 to 85%," Dr Feliga added.


ALEKSANDRA STANISŁAWSKA


* See also: *
 Polish 3D printers 
01.02.2016

Polish inventions based on a 3D printer


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*November 10, 2012*



Matt Urban (Urbanowitz)


President Jimmy Carter called him *"the greatest soldier in American history".*  He was a man with immense courage in the face of overwhelming odds and demonstrated to the world what freedom really means.  This man was Lt. Colonel Matt Urban, a Polish American.  He was the most decorated soldier of WW2, but one medal continually eluded him - the highest commendation of the United States - the Congressional Medal of Honour.  

That he finally received the prestigious award was due entirely to the intervention of a close friend.  Urban was too modest a man to meddle in self promotion.  Despite the recommendations, it was decades before the military brass finally bestowed Urban with the recognition and respect owed to him.  In July 1980 Urban finally received the highest of honours. Several years later he stated, "*When I came home, I never thought about the war.. that's why the medal was 35 years late...I just never pursued it.'*





*60th Infantry Regiment Coat of Arms*
Though Matt Urban was born in Buffalo, New York, he was of Polish heritage.  The son of Helen and Stanley Urbanowitz, he was baptized Matty Louis Urbanowitz.  As WW2 raged throughout Europe, Urban was studying at Cornell University where he graduated in June 1941 with a degree in history and government. He immediately enrolled in the Reserve Officers Training Corps (ROTC) and by the following month was already on active duty training at Fort Bragg, North Carolina. As part of the 60th Infantry Regiment, he was dispatched overseas and saw combat action in Sicily, France, Belgium and Germany.  Urban is most praised for his heroic actions on D-Day.

During the landing at Omaha Beach Urban broke his leg, but was not deterred. His buddies were trapped on the beach, and despite his injury, Urban climbed atop a tank and led them on a concentrated attack on German position.  The Germans called Urban by the nickname the "Ghost' because he kept returning to the front lines despite his many injuries. He was wounded six times, and returned to fight six times.

But he was injured a seventh time.  A bullet ripped out one of his vocal cords, a wound which the doctors expected to be fatal.  It was a miracle that Urban survived the attack. Despite the threat to his life, Urban adamantly refused to be evacuated, and was determined to carry on and  lead his battalion. (The objective was to secure their position at the crossing-point on the Meuse River).  Against all odds, Urban did survive the injury, though it was a two year battle for recovery.  The damage to his vocal cords affected his speech for the rest of his life - he could only speak with a raspy voice. 

Urban was praised for his heroism, evident throughout the D-Day invasion. There were ten acts of bravery documented. He suffered a leg wound from a bazooka attack while fighting in Northern France and shipped to an Army hospital in England.  Remarkably within six weeks he went AWOL and returned to the battlefield.  In another incident when his unit was virtually under siege by German firepower, Urban dashed across an open field in a hail of machine gun bullets, towards an unmanned American tank.  He climbed into the tank and proceeded to return fire, successfully routing the German position.




Omaha Beach on D Day - low tide
Lt. Col. Urban was decorated with a total of  29 medals, which rival that of any military officer in the United States Forces.  Among his many awards were 7 Purple Hearts (one for each wound) with silver and bronze oak leaf clusters;  Silver Star (1 OLC); Bronze Star (2 OLC) with V Device;  NYS Conspicuous Cross with 4 Silver and 1 Gold Clusters; Legion of Merit; French Croix de Guerre; and Belgian Croix de Guerre with palm.

What was the act that earned Urban the Congressional Medal of Honour?  A sergeant who was an eyewitness to the event said that Urban, "one of the craziest officers suddenly appeared before us, yelling like a madman and waving a gun in his hand...He got us on our feet, though, gave us our confidence back and saved our lives." 




US Congressional Medal of Honour

Matt Urban passed away on March 20, 1995 from a collapsed lung (due to his numerous war injuries). His remains have been laid to rest at Arlington National Cemetery.

Matt Louis Urbanowitz will be remembered for his outstanding leadership, and amazing courage under heavy fire.  He served the United States Army, the men of his battalion, and most dear to his heart, the cause of freedom and liberty. 





President Jimmy Carter congratulates Matt Urban






Posted by  Polish Greatness   at 12:00 AM 

 


Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to FacebookShare to Pinterest
Labels: 60th Infantry Regiment, Congressional Medal of Honour, D Day Invasion, Matt Urban (Urbanowitz), Most Decorated WW2 Soldier, Omaha Beach, the Ghost


----------



## yiostheoy

The Poles had the finest cavalry (with horses) in the world during WW2.

Unfortunately cavalry are not much good against tanks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> The Poles had the finest cavalry (with horses) in the world during WW2.
> 
> Unfortunately cavalry are not much good against tanks.


----------



## yiostheoy

We joke about Polish cavalry during WW2 in military history classes.

The irony of the Polish cavalry is that everyone else learned in WW1 that cavalry were now obsolete against newfangled barbed wire, machine guns, automatic rifles, and tanks.

Not the Poles however.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

yiostheoy said:


> We joke about Polish cavalry during WW2 in military history classes.
> 
> The irony of the Polish cavalry is that everyone else learned in WW1 that cavalry were now obsolete against newfangled barbed wire, machine guns, automatic rifles, and tanks.
> 
> Not the Poles however.



If you had watched the first video I just posted, it admitted that 80% of the Nazi Germany army was Horse drawn.

That the Nazi Germans, and Soviets combined had 6 million Horses during WW2.

There were enough mounted Nazi German Horse units.

nazi german horse units - Bing images

Furthermore, tanks were incredibly slow back during WW2, a Horse was actually about as quick.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish Chopin festival starts Saturday*
PR dla Zagranicy
_Victoria Bieniek_ 12.08.2017 08:46
A 19-day Chopin festival showcasing 19th-century European music from Chopin’s perspective, with emphasis on the trends that shaped his work, starts in Warsaw on Saturday.





Fryderyk Chopin. Photo: Polish Institute in Paris.

The "Chopin and his Europe" festival also presents works that were inspired by Chopin and aims to promote Polish composers who remain obscure abroad, including Dobrzyński, Zarębski, Żeleński, Stojowski, Szczepanowski, Elsner, Krogulski, Kurpiński, and Mirecki.

The festival features more than 40 events – including recitals, orchestral and chamber concerts, oratorios and a semi-staged opera performance of Verdi's Macbeth – and such pianists as Chopin concert laureates Eric Liu, Seong-Jin Cho, Yulianna Avdeeva, Yundi and Garrick Ohlsson.

Liu, a laureate of the 2015 International Chopin Competition, is billed for the first day of the festival, as is a concert by the Beethoven Academy Orchestra, a Kraków-based youth ensemble, under Jacek Kaspszyk, with Polish-born Canadian pianist Jan Lisiecki as the soloist.

Launched in 2005, the "Chopin and his Europe" festival is being held for the 13th time. (mk/vb)

tags: Chopin, music festival

Polish Chopin festival starts Saturday


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Blocking bullets – A Polish speciality*
_0
?_

Home Page
Science
Achievements in science
Blocking bullets – A Polish speciality
*More than a hundred years after a Pole invented the bulletproof vest, Polish scientists have improved personal protection against bullets by filling the vest with... liquid.*
Without great exaggeration one can say today in all honesty that the bulletproof vest is a Polish speciality. The idea to create the vest came to Casimir Zeglen, a Chicago resident, back in the 19th Century. In 1897, the Polish monk obtained two patents for making a bulletproof armour made of a silk cloth developed by him, the thread of which was fastened so tightly that it blocked bullets from penetrating the material. In 1903, he founded Zeglen Bullet Proof Cloth Co. producing bulletproof vests.

After a century of technological development, nowadays the military has far more effective vests made, for example, of Kevlar, a fibre five times stronger than steel. However, this is  still not quite the perfect solution: when hit by a bullet the vest's cover can bend up to 4 cm, increasing the risk of injury to internal organs. Polish scientists found a solution to this problem by creating a vest filled with a special liquid – a mixture of silica powder and glycol. The scientists behind the invention are researchers from the Warsaw University of Technology, the Military Institute of Armament Technology and the Institute of Security Technologies “Moratex.”






 “This is a non-Newtonian liquid in which under the influence of momentary pressure molecules organise and arrange close to each other which allows energy from the blow to be absorbed,” Marcin Struszczyk, PhD, Deputy Director of Science at the Institute of Security Technologies “Moratex” in Łódź, told Poland.pl.

The expert points out that the liquid-filled vest must be made of ballistic materials, such as Kevlar and polyethylene fabric. Only then can protective equipment achieve incredible results: it stops a 7.62-calibre bullet rushing at a speed of 720 meters per second. No wonder that it has attracted attention the world over.

“Liquid is an additional element reducing the material's bend,” says Struszczyk. “Our tests showed that thanks to it we have managed to reduce the bend of the cover caused by a blow by almost 80 per cent, so to just 1 cm.”

Foreign companies within the defence sector are already interested in the solution developed in Poland and want to buy the revolutionary technology. It can be used not only in defence but also wherever it is necessary to disperse energy from strokes or vibrations, e.g. in the production of sports protectors, bumpers or dampers.

“We are thinking of creating special repellents which when applied to a ski suit protect the skier from injuries caused as a result of falls,” adds Marcin Struszczyk.

Aleksandra Stanisławska


04.04.2017

Blocking bullets – A Polish speciality


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Lt. Col. Francis S. "Gabby" Gabreski*
*Scored 28 kills with 56th Fighter Group in WWII, POW*
By Stephen Sherman, June, 1999. Updated June 28, 2011.

"This is your last chance, so give it your best." the flight instructor said to aviation cadet Francis S. Gabreski.

Uneasy as always, Gabby took the plane up and put it through the basic required maneuvers, stiffly, but competently enough to convince Captain Ray Wassel that he might make a decent pilot. After an indifferent two years at Notre Dame, Gabreski had enlisted in the Army Air Corps in 1940, and had had a tough time of primary flight training.

Trainee Gabreski was a shaky pilot who didn't get on well with his first instructor, Mr. Myers. He was scared to death during his first solo, and afterwards knew that he wasn't progressing as fast as the other students. Mr. Myers' brusque and demanding style just didn't match Gabreski's uneasiness and awkward handling. Eventually, Mr. Myers scheduled an "Elimination Flight" for him with Major Ray Wassall (Actually, Wassall was a civilian but was know as "the Major" in St. Louis  in the 30's and 40's. He was a superb instructor from the first, beginning in 1917 flying Jennys.) An "Elimination Flight" was just that, a cadet's final chance to prove himself worthy in the opinion of an Army officer.

Thus in September 1940, Wassall told Gabby Gabreski, *America's future "Greatest Living Ace"*, to step into the plane and give it his best. He flew well enough for Major Wassall to drew the same conclusion as he himself had drawn. He was a marginal pilot, but probably could do better with a new instructor. He was assigned to a different instructor and in November 1940 completed primary flight training without further problems.

*Polish Roots in Oil City, PA*
Young Francis Gabreski was relieved not to let down his parents. Both of them had emigrated from Poland to Oil City, Pennsylvania in the early 1900's. Born on January 28, 1919, he grew up in tough family circumstances as his Dad got sick and couldn't keep his physically strenuous job with the railroad. To support the family of five children, his Dad borrowed enough money to buy the Purity Market, and worked at it 12 hours a day. Like many immigrant-owned small businesses, all the family members worked at the market. Francis was an average student and did not dream of aviation like many boys of the era did. His first memory of an airplane was from the 1932 Cleveland Air Races.

He graduated from high school in 1938, and as his parents were determined that their children would go to college, Gabby went to Notre Dame. Unprepared for real, academic work, he almost flunked out in his freshman year. At college, he developed his first interest in flying, thinking that it would be a neat way to get back and forth between Oil City and South Bend; never mind that Oil City didn't have an airport. He took *flying lessons* from Homer Stockert, owner of Stockert Flying Services, in a Taylorcraft monoplane, but after six hours under Mr. Stockert's patient tutelage, he just couldn't get the hang of flying. He continued at Notre Dame, starting his second year there as war raged in Europe and Poland was invaded and split up by Germany and Russia. When Army Air Corps recruiters visited the campus, Gabby went to hear them, largely because some friends went too. The Army's enticing offer impressed him, especially the program's waiving of an academic test, and he enrolled, reporting in *July 1940* to Pittsburgh for a physical and induction into the Army.

*Army Air Corps Flight Training*
After these preliminaries, he went to East St. Louis, for primary flight training at Parks Air College, a civilian program that the Army used for its novice cadets. Here they flew Stearman PT-17 biplanes and  Fairchild PT-19 low-wing monoplanes. Gabreski struggled through primary training, barely avoiding being washed out in the "Elimination Flight" described above. But he passed, got a new instructor and in *November 1940* completed primary flight training.

He reported to Gunther Army Air Base outside of Montgomery, Alabama, for basic flight training. Unlike Parks College, this was real Army; everyone was in khaki, lots of saluting, the whole bit. Here he flew the Vultee BT-13, a more powerful and less forgiving plane, and so noisy that the cadets called it the "Vultee Vibrator." On this plane they learned instrument flying with a hood over the student's cockpit, which enabled them to begin learning how to fly in bad weather. Here Gabby saw his first fatality, when a pilot named Blackie went into a spin and bailed out, but the propeller chopped his legs off. He bled to death before he reached the ground.

After completing basic training at Gunther, Gabby and the other surviving pilots moved over to nearby *Maxwell Field for advanced training*. Here they took a big step up and started flying the famous AT-6 Texan, a bigger, more powerful, quieter plane equipped with retractable landing gear and a radio. It was almost like flying a fighter. At Maxwell, Gabby almost washed out again, this time for fainting at early morning parade when he badly hung over. He compounded the problem by not immediately explaining his reason for passing out. From the Army's point of view, a pilot who fainted for no apparent reason was an unacceptable risk, while one who fainted because he was hung over was merely a mild disciplinary issue. But before it got to expulsion, Gabreski coughed up the actual reason, and apart from some extra guard duty and other punishments, escaped further repercussions. He graduated in *March 1941* and was commissioned as a Second Lieutenant; his parents, family and friends from Oil City proudly attending.

2nd Lt. Gabreski received his first choice of duty assignments - fighter planes in *Hawaii*. He traveled there in the _SS Washington_, passing through the Panama Canal and San Francisco en route. About 20 Second Lieutenants were in his group assigned to Wheeler Field on Oahu. It was a beautiful green, sod field (sod being easier to maintain and easier on airplane tires than concrete), with rows of Curtiss P-40s and P-36s, and even a few old Boeing P-26 Peashooters (obsolete, but delightful to fly).

Two Fighter Groups with about 75 planes each used *Wheeler Field*. Gabreski was assigned to the 45th Fighter Squadron of the 15th Fighter Group. He and the other new pilots saw no more 2-seat trainers; they flew only powerful (1000+ hp), single-seat fighters. The P-40 had a lot of torque and in Gabby's first flight in one, he narrowly avoided crashing on take-off and landed bumpily but safely. The pilots flew about 30 hours a month, usually at 5,000 to 10,000 feet, never higher because they didn't have oxygen equipment. Flying was hard work, following all the leader's twists and turns, working the manual controls, and pulling heavy G's. After a day's flying, they hung out at the Officers' Club, mostly talking about flying, reviewing each other's performance, and trying to improve their skills.

*War!*
Among the pilots there in Hawaii, Gabreski "got a big kick out of" George Welch of the 18th FG, "a real Hell-raiser." They also enjoyed the officers-only beach at Haleiwa, with the timeless attractions of Hawaiian beaches - surfing and girls (mostly daughters of Army officers and their friends). Here, Gabby met Kay Cochrane, niece of an Army colonel. They began dating in late 1941, and had their first falling out on the night of December 6, 1941. That night young Lt. Gabreski went to bed quite concerned about his future.

As he awoke on the morning of the 7th, shaving and worrying about his girlfriend, he heard some explosions, which were fairly common at a military base. Then he saw a gray monoplane with red circles and fixed landing gear flying overhead. He realized the Japanese were attacking. He heard louder and closer explosions and saw smoke from the burning airplanes. The air crews hustled over to the airstrip and pulled out some undamaged planes. Captain Tyler, the squadron CO, ordered them fueled and armed. About 10 planes were readied, and Gabreski was one of the pilots selected to fly. As they flew over Pearl Harbor, they could see that everything was a horrible, burning mess. Jittery AA crews fired away at anything in the the sky, including the P-36s and P-40s. Gabby and his group searched the area for about 45 minutes, but the Japs were long gone. Having gotten into the air earlier, George Welch of the 18th FG had downed four.

In the aftermath of *Pearl Harbor*, Gabreski realized that everything about his life had changed. But after discussions with Kay and her family, the young couple decided to get engaged. Not long afterwards, in March of 1942, all the military dependents on the islands, including Kay, were evacuated to the mainland. The pilots of the 45th FS helped clean up Wheeler Field, dispersed planes into revetments, etc. They then moved to an airstrip near Kaena Point, at first flying constant daytime patrols, which quickly wore out both men and machines. They received new planes, P-40E's and Bell P-39 Airacobra, both of which had their drawbacks. The Model E Warhawk was even heavier and more sluggish than its predecessors, and the Airacobras had an unfortunate tendency to tumble. Throughout the *summer of 1942*, the 45th FS pilots led a fairly dull life: gunnery practice and flying patrols.

With the Pacific shaping up as primarily a Navy theatre and his strong feelings about the German invasion of Poland, Gabby wanted to get into the European Theatre. Capitalizing on his ability to speak Polish, he got the idea to transfer to one of the RAF's Polish squadrons. Perhaps surprisingly, the War Department okayed the idea and in September, 1942, he flew in  Pan Am's famous China Clipper to San Francisco, from there on a DC-3 to Chicago, and then by train to Washington. The Pentagon "bigwigs" were more interested in hearing about the attack on Pearl Harbor than in his upcoming plans. As a junior officer, he felt that he didn't have much insight on base preparedness, etc., but he told them of his experiences. After a brief visit with Kay and his family in Oil City, he returned to Washington, was promoted to Captain, and shipped out to England.

*England*
In *October of 1942*, the new Captain Gabreski reported to Eighth Air Force Headquarters in England, to finalize his assignment to the RAF Polish squadrons. 8AF HQ seemed to him to consist of about 20 people running around in complete confusion, none of whom knew about him or his pending assignment. After some weeks of inaction, he met some Poles from the RAF in London's Embassy Club. He introduced himself to them in Polish and explained his proposal to them. They were very enthused, and were interested generally in America's war plans. His new friends of the 315 Sqn shared with Gabby the origins of the RAF Polish squadrons and promised to help him. Eventually both the US VIII Fighter Command and the UK War Ministry issued their approvals, so that Gabby joined the 315 Squadron.

He reported to Group Captain Mumler at Northolt in *December, 1942*. Northolt held six Polish squadrons of Spitfires; it boasted a macadam runway and permanent buildings. Capt. Gabreski was assigned to 315 Sqn., which was receiving the new Spitfire Mark IXs. These bore standard RAF camouflage and roundels, plus red-and-white Polish checkerboard insignia. They outperformed the P-40s that he was used to. They weighed less, had more horsepower, flew faster, and maneuvered better. Their two-speed superchargers and radio-equipped oxygen masks enabled the Mk IXs to operate at altitudes up to 30,000 feet (compared to 20,000 feet for the P-40s). They were better than the P-40s in every respect except diving; they were just too light. At that time fighter combat in Western Europe was not too intense, just fighter sweeps out over the Channel: "rodeos" - fighter-only missions and "circuses" - missions which included a few bombers as lures for the Luftwaffe. The Spitfires' short range prevented deep penetration raids. Tactically, the Poles used a "line abreast" or "finger four" formation, which allowed everyone to keep an eye on someone else's tail.

He flew his first Spitfire mission in *early Jan. 1943*, a circus to Le Havre; he was flying wing for Flight Lt. Tadeusz Andersz. They escorted a small formation of Douglas A-20 Bostons, twin-engine bombers. It was an uneventful mission, with no contact with the Luftwaffe. Gabby flew several more missions in January with the Poles, becoming quite familiar with the corner of France that the Spitfire's range covered. He encountered the Germans on Feb. 3, when a group of FW-190s jumped his squadron on a circus to St. Omer. As the dogfight developed quickly, Flt. Lt. Andersz called on Gabby to fire at a German right in front of him. All that the excited young flier could see were two small dots far away, so he fired at them. When they returned to Northolt and reviewed the gun camera footage, Gabreski was shocked to see an FW-190 in plain sight in the lower corner of the screen. On this first combat mission, he learned that he had to keep calm; he also observed the Poles' strict radio discipline and he saw how difficult it was to estimate the range to target. He flew another 25 missions with the 315 Sqn, but had no more encounters with the Luftwaffe.

*56th Fighter Group*
On *February 27, 1943*, he rejoined the U.S. Eighth Air Force, assigned to Hub Zemke's _56th Fighter Group_, flying P-47 Thunderbolts, then stationed at Kings Cliffe airfield. Two things struck him: 1) the immensity of the P-47, a huge fighter with a 40 foot wingspan, and 2) the obvious military bearing of the 56th FG personnel, the influence of Hub Zemke. Capt. Gabreski was assigned to the 61st Squadron, commanded by Major Loren G. "Mac" McCollom. The squadron pilots had all been through training together, and regarded Gabreski, a Captain yet, as a bit of an outsider. Merle Eby introduced him to the P-47 and showed him its operation, especially the turbocharger that required careful monitoring. Despite its size, the P-47 was a nice handling plane, with the smooth roar of its big radial engine. Its climb performance wasn't much; but it had outstanding roll and spectacular dive speed. Gabby liked its efficient cockpit heating system and its eight .50 caliber machine guns.

The 56th trained during March and adopted the "finger four" tactical formation. In keeping with his rank of Captain, Gabby was made commander of the 61st Squadron's 'B' flight (nine pilots). On April 1, 1943, the Group moved to Horsham St. Faith, about 100 miles northeast of London. They flew their first combat missions in mid-April. They saw more combat in May, some pilots scoring, a few others being shot down, but action continued continued to elude Gabby. He was finally able to claim a damaged FW-190 on *May 15, 1943*, but didn't encounter any more opposition for the next month. On June 9th, the reserved Hub Zemke called Gabby into his office, explained that "Mac" McCollom was being moved up to Group Executive Officer, and offered him the command of the 61st FS, with the rank of Major. Forty years later Gabby could still recall his shock at this unexpected honor. He related in his autobiography, _Gabby: A Fighter Pilot's Life_, that he stammered his acceptance _"with as much military bearing as I could muster. A year earlier I had been a carefree Lieutenant on the beaches of Hawaii, learning how to fly, now I was CO of a P-47 squadron, about to lead it into combat against the toughest opponents on Earth."_

He led his squadron with skill and courage, but victories eluded him. His frustration ended on *August 24, 1943*, when he scored his first victory. From that day on, victories came frequently, often by doubles and triples, until he led both the group and all AAF fighter pilots in the theater.

In the book, _American Aces Great Fighter Missions of WWII_ by Edward Sims, Gabby described the mission of *Dec. 11, 1943*, as the most exciting of his tour in Europe. The weather was perfectly clear as he led the 61st Squadron from Halesworth on a bomber escort mission to Emden. Minutes after take-off, they were over the icy waters of the North Sea. The sixteen P-47s of the 61st were a part of a 200-strong fighter escort that VIII Fighter Command had ordered for the Emden raid. They continued the long climb to altitude; well out over the North Sea, they reached 11,000 feet and continued to climb towards their goal of 22,000 feet. As they reached the northern coast of Holland, they approached 20,000 feet, cruising at 250 mph, looking to rendezvous with the bombers.

When they came up to the bombers, Gabreski and the Thunderbolt pilots saw the bombers under attack by German Bf-109s and -110s. The twin engine -110s were equipped with rockets to fling at the bombers. As the 61st squadron turned to go after the -110s, two of them collided and exploded. The German attackers scattered in every direction. The sky erupted into a wild melee of American bombers trying to hold formation, others going down in flames, U.S. fighters hurling themselves at the German attackers, German fighters swirling around, and German fighter-destroyers firing rockets. Gabreski focused on a trio of Bf-110s, that broke down and away; as usual, the superior diving of the P-47 allowed him to catch them, and shoot down the "tail end Charlie." His comrades took care of the two other Bf-110s. He watched his victim plunge down, then searched the sky fruitlessly; he couldn't see any other planes from the 61st. And worse, he was now getting low on fuel. He briefly tried to join up with a group of radial engine fighters, but he edged away when he realized they were FW-190s. When he checked his fuel again, he realized that he might not have enough to get home. He headed west, leaned out the mixture a little more than was safe, adjusted to the most economical cruising speed and altitude, and prayed.

As Gabreski was checking gauges, he spotted a lone plane coming in at 3 o'clock. It turned out to be a Bf-109. With his fuel situation, Gabby was in no position to dogfight the German, nor to take evasive action that would take him further from England. As the German made firing passes at him, twice Gabby sharply flew into his assailant, and continued his westward course. On the third pass, the German's shells hit, shot away a rudder pedal and part of Gabreski's boot. Even worse the engine had taken hits and began to run rough. The Thunderbolt started to spiral down, and Gabby let it go as long as he dared, playing 'possum' for the FW-190 pilot. The ruse worked for a few seconds, but the German quickly dived in pursuit. Gabreski reached the low clouds in time and eluded his pursuer. Nursing his damaged fighter and low on fuel, he reached the advanced strip at Manston

*POW*
Excerpts from: _Valor_, July 1997, Vol. 80, No. 7, by John L. Frisbee, Contributing Editor

_On June 6, 1944 - D-Day. Gabreski led his squadron in long fighter sweeps over the beaches of Normandy. Three weeks later, he surpassed Eddie Rickenbacker's World War I record and on July 5th scored his 28th victory making him America's leading ace. When Gabreski 's total reached *28 air victories *and *193 missions*, he earned a leave back to the States. While waiting to board the plane that would fly him to the US, Gabreski discovered that a mission was scheduled for that morning. He took his bags off the transport and wangled permission to "fly just one more." After his plane was armed for battle, he met no opposition over the target. Seeking targets of opportunity, he spotted enemy fighters parked on an airdrome. During his second strafing pass, his plane suddenly began to vibrate violently and crash landed. Uninjured, he jumped to the ground and runs toward a deep woods with German soldiers in pursuit. Eluding them for five days, he began to make his way toward Allied lines. He encountered a Polish-speaking forced laborer whom he persuaded to bring him food and water. But eventually he was captured and interrogated by the famed Hans Scharff._

_Finally transferred to Stalag Luft I, a permanent prisoner of war camp holding Allied air officers, he was barracked in one of the 20-man shacks surrounded by two rows of barbed wire fence. There he shared the bad food, hunger and punishments, if possible. But he was proud of the men's spirits under such miserable circumstances, for they had their own clandestine radios to listen to war news, a newspaper printed under the very noses of their guards, and supervision of the simultaneous digging of as many as 100 escape tunnels, few of which lead to freedom._

_By March, 1945, after Gabreski was given command of a newly completed prisoner compound, food was at rock bottom. But he did not lose faith. Soon he began to hear artillery to the East. When Russian soldiers arrived, it was a joyous occasion and soon American planes evacuated the airmen to freedom._

_After the war, Gabreski spent several years in flight testing and in command of fighter units before he succeeded in getting an assignment to Korea. _

*Korea*
_In July, 1951, now-Colonel Gabreski downed his first MiG, flying an F-86 Sabre jet, despite its unfamiliar new gunsight which he replaced with a piece of chewing gum stuck on the windscreen. Two months later, after a huge dogfight over the Yalu on Sept. 9, he was pleased to congratulate two of his pilots, Capt. Richard Becker and 1st. Lt. Ralph Gibson, when they became the 2nd and 3rd American jet aces. In December 1951, he transferred from the 4th to the 51st FIW. In April, 1952, he scored his fifth kill of the Korean air war, to become one of the few pilots who became aces in two war. That summer, cooperating quietly with Bud Mahurin, Bill Whisner, and other commanders, he participated in the clandestine 'Maple Special' missions across the Yalu River, into Manchuria. He was credited with 6.5 kills in Korea._

_He ended a distinguished Air Force career as commander of several tactical and air defense wings. After his retirement from the U.S. Air Force, he worked in the aviation industry and as President of the Long Island Rail Road. He lived in retirement on Long Island, for many years as "America's Greatest Living Ace". He passed away on Jan. 31, 2002._

_Sources:_


_Valor_, July 1997, Vol. 80, No. 7, by John L. Frisbee, Contributing Editor
Francis S. Gabreski and Carl Molesworth, _Gabby: A Fighter Pilot's Life_, Schiffer, 1998
Roger Freeman, _56th Fighter Group_, Osprey, 2000 - from Osprey's new Aviation Elite series
Francis S. 'Gabby' Gabreski - Biography of Polish-American Ace in WW2 and Korea


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland marks anniversary of 1920 victory over Bolsheviks*
PR dla Zagranicy
_Paweł Kononczuk_ 15.08.2017 09:00
A series of patriotic and religious ceremonies were held on Tuesday in Poland to mark the 97th anniversary of the country's victory over the Russian Bolsheviks in the 1920 Battle of Warsaw.





Polish-Soviet war; Polish defences with a machine gun position on the outskirts of Warsaw, August 1920. Photo: Wikimedia Commons

It is believed that the battle, often described as the “Miracle of the Vistula,” saved Poland’s newly regained independence after the end of World War I and prevented the Bolshevik revolution from spreading into western Europe.

The battle, part of the Polish-Soviet War of 1919-1921, was fought from 12 to 25 August 1920 as Red Army forces commanded by Mikhail Tukhachevsky approached the Polish capital. Polish forces led by Marshal Józef Piłsudski counterattacked, forcing the Soviets to withdraw.

Around 4,500 Polish soldiers were killed, 10,000 went missing and 22,000 were wounded, compared with estimated Russian losses of 10,000 killed, 500 missing, 30,000 wounded and 66,000 taken prisoner.

The 1920 Battle of Warsaw has been listed among the most important battles that have decided the fate of the world.

Tuesday's ceremonies began with a morning Mass at Warsaw's Field Cathedral of the Polish Army.

President Andrzej Duda attended the service, along with a host of government officials including Defence Minister Antoni Macierewicz as well as parliamentary leaders and military men.

After the mass, the president laid flowers at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in downtown Warsaw and at a monument to celebrated statesman and military leader Józef Piłsudski.

The main ceremonies took place at midday, when the president oversaw a large-scale military parade in the centre of the Polish capital.

August 15 marks Armed Forces Day in Poland, an annual celebration commemorating the 1920 victory. (str/pk)

tags: 1920 Battle of Warsaw, Armed Forces Day, hp polskieradio

Poland marks anniversary of 1920 victory over Bolsheviks


----------



## Cossack1483

To this day it still very difficult to find a negro in Polska.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Cossack1483 said:


> To this day it still very difficult to find a negro in Polska.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

News 

 |   National 
 |   Foreign Affairs 
 |   Business 
 |   Sport 
 |   Culture 
 Radio 

 |   Schedule 
 |   Podcast 
 |   How to Listen 
 Most Popular 
 About Us 
 Contact Us 
*‘Europe must wake up from lethargy’: Polish PM*
PR dla Zagranicy
_Paweł Kononczuk_ 20.08.2017 12:34
Europe must "wake up from its lethargy and finally start thinking about the safety of its citizens," Polish Prime Minister Beata Szydło said when asked to comment on the latest spate of terror attacks.





Polish Prime Minister Beata Szydło. Photo: premier.gov.pl/P. Tracz.



Speaking to public broadcaster TVP Info on Saturday evening, Szydło said that Europe “must not be afraid to talk about terrorism” and should “finally replace political correctness with common sense.”

She made the comment when asked what Europe should do to prevent more terrorist acts like those in Spain where at least 14 people were killed and more than 100 others injured in two separate attacks on Thursday.

"There is no price at which the safety of the Polish people could be sold, so the most important thing for me today is to have partners in Europe, among the European elites, to talk about what should be done to combat terrorism," Szydło said.

She added that the migration policies of Europe's leaders, especially German Chancellor Angela Merkel, "have benefited those who are now sowing death" among European citizens.

Szydło also suggested, without elaborating, that Central and Eastern European countries have developed their own ideas on how to deal with terrorism. (str)

Source: TVP Info

‘Europe must wake up from lethargy’: Polish PM


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Prize-winning Polish-US playwright Janusz Glowacki dies*
Posted 1:45 p.m. Saturday

0
0

Reactions
By MONIKA SCISLOWSKA, Associated Press

WARSAW, Poland — Renowned Polish-U.S. playwright and screenwriter Janusz Glowacki, who won top prizes for his bitter, ironic analysis of the difficult lives of immigrants, died Saturday at 78.

His wife, actress Olena Leonenko-Glowacka, announced his death but its cause was not immediately revealed.

Popular in New York and Polish artistic and intellectual circles, Glowacki was the author of award-winning plays "Antigone in New York" and "The Fourth Sister," which set classic themes in the contemporary world. A keen observer of reality, Glowacki's works are permeated with sarcasm but also with sympathy for the often-futile struggles of his characters.

Born in 1938 in Poznan, western Poland, he made a name for himself in the 1960s with short stories and screenplays, including for the movie "Hunting Flies" by Poland's leading filmmaker Andrzej Wajda. His dark and absurd humor was also helpful in protecting his works from censors, like the 1970 movie "The Cruise" that in a convoluted way showed the absurdities of life under communism in Poland.

He settled in New York in the early 1980s, choosing not to return to Poland after its communist authorities imposed martial law. He was in London for the opening of his play "Cinders" when the clampdown was announced.

Glowacki did return to Warsaw after the 1989 ouster of communist rule.

In 1987, his drama "Hunting Cockroaches" won the Hollywood Drama League Critics Award. "Antigone in New York" was awarded the Le Balladine Award in Paris for the best play of 1997, and "The Fourth Sister" won the main Grand Prize at the International Theatre Festival in Dubrovnik in 2001.

Funeral arrangements are still pending.

Glowacki is also survived by his daughter, Zuzanna Glowacka, and his ex-wife, Ewa Zadrzynska.

IMAGE: Prize-winning Polish-US playwright Janusz Glowacki dies
1




Prize-winning Polish-US playwright Janusz Glowacki dies :: WRAL.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*July 4, 2012*
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lXq-v3Pyq...xWVEO79og/s1600/American+and+Polish+Flags.GIF


LIFE, LIBERTY AND THE PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS. These ideals form the basis of the American Constitution, and for which Americans fought bitterly to win their independence from British rule.  Among the many heroes of the American Revolution were Benjamin Franklin, who brokered a liaison with the French in fighting against England; Thomas Jefferson who secretly assisted in the drafting of the American Constitution despite great risks; Nathaniel Greene, who was in charge of the southern regiments, and who brilliantly lured the British Redcoats on a wild goose chase until the American soldiers turned on them.

But among all the heroes of the American Revolution were two great men whose names have faded from collective memory.  They were not Americans, but they possessed the spirit of freedom and justice. I refer to Tadeusz Kosciuszko and Kazimierz Pulaski, two great Polish patriots whose love for freedom and liberty compelled them to sail across the vast expanse of a treacherous ocean to fight for another nation's independence.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-06hMobR91...of+American+Revolution+Tadeusz_Kosciuszko.PNG



Tadeusz Kosciuszko
Tadeusz Kosciuszko is a beloved national hero of Poland, and of the United States. He led the 1794 Kosciuszko Uprising in a desperate effort to free Poland from the brutal occupation and rule of Imperial Russia and Kingdom of Prussia, but the Uprising failed.  Years earlier, Kosciuszko was a Colonel in the Continental Army, and distinguished himself as a great leader and valiant soldier during the American Revolutionary War. After years of service, in 1783 Kosciuszko was promoted to rank of brigadier general, was given a grant of land, and became a naturalized citizen of the United States of America.   

On October 18, 1776, Kosciuzko was commissioned a Colonel of Engineers by Congress upon the recommendations of Prince Adam Kazimerz Czartoryski and General Charles Lee. He was dispatched to Pennsylvania to work with the Continental Army.  Soon after having arrived, Kosciuszko read the Declaration of Independence for the first time, and was particularly moved by its precepts because it encompassed all the principles which he valued so highly.  He was compelled to meet with the man who helped make it possible - Thomas Jefferson.  They became very close friends.

Kosciuszko's first mission dealt with the fortification of Philadelphia.  On September 24, 1776 he was given orders to fortify the banks of the Delaware River to defend against a possible attack from the British. In spring 1777, attached to the Northern Army under the command of Major General Horatio Gates, Kosciuszko directed the construction of several forts and military camps situated along the Canadian border.  He restored defenses at Fort Ticonderoga, and after having surveyed the terrain he recommended the construction of a battery on Sugar Loaf Mtn, which would have provided an ideal post from which to overlook the fort below.  However the latter recommendation was denied by the commander of the garrison, Brigadier Gen. Arthur St. Clair, due to what he deemed "logistical" problems. It was a serious error in judgement that greatly undermined their position. When the British Army arrived in July, their commander General John Burgoyne immediately established a stronghold on that hill, giving them complete strategic control.

Kosciuszko was considered one of the best engineers in the Continental Army.  His accomplishments garnered the attention of George Washington who immediately put Kosciuszko to work on improving defenses of the American stronghold in West Point.  (It was here that Benedict Arnold attempted to pass control to the British.)

There are memorials honoring Kosciuszko's name in many parts of the world. Bridges, statues, monuments, streets, and even mountains bear his name -  in Poland, France, the United States, Switzerland, Australia, Hungary, as well as Russia, Lithuania, Serbia, and Brazil.




Urn containing Tadeusz Kosciuszko's heart


Kazimierz Pulaski has become known as the Father of American Cavalry. He was a soldier and military commander who fought against Russian occupation of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. Like Kosciuszko, he also emigrated to North America, and with Benjamin Franklin's backing joined the Continental Army to fight during the American Revolutionary War. He saved George Washington's life and was given rank of General in the Army. Soon after he reorganized the American cavalry, and founded a new regiment, the Pulaski Cavalry Legion.



Kazimierz Pulaski


Pulaski was instrumental in saving the Army from a surprise attack at Warren Tavern (located near Philadelphia). He fought in the Battle of Germantown. In the winter of 1777, Pulaski remained at Valley Forge, with most of the Army. He strongly recommended that military operations continue throughout the winter however his idea was dismissed by the General Staff. Instead, he focused his energies on reorganizing the cavalry regiment, most of which was posted in Trenton. In February the following year, Pulaski worked with General Anthony Wayne, a collaboration which led to the successful victory over British troops at Haddonfield, New Jersey.

Despite these successes there lingered some degree of tension between the Polish and American officers, the latter of whom were not content to accept orders from "the foreigners" who could barely speak English. Irregardless the Polish officers were highly disciplined,
experienced cavalrymen and tacticians.  In March 1778, Pulaski chose to resign his command due to internal conflict and the fact that wages due to the Polish lancer unit was denied.

Pulaski created a new unit at Yorktown, where he met with General Horatio Gates.  At Gates' recommendation, Congress conferred Pulaski with rank of Brigade General, and a special title of "Commander of the Horse".   His new unit numbered about 300 men, Americans and foreigners.  Pulaski was highly commended by General Charles Lee for the high standards he used in training and became known as the "Father of American Cavalry".  He trained his men in cavalry tactics, and demanded nothing less than excellence from them.

A heated controversy arose surrounding Pulaski's financial situation.  Since Pulaski could not depend on Congress for funds, which were quite scarce, he resorted to his own personal finances to purchase the best equipment he could find to ensure the safety of his men.  Consequently, he was mercilessly hounded by auditors and local officials.  Pulaski was eventually cleared of charges, but not before his death.  He died during the Battle of Savannah. 

Just as Kosciuszko, Pulaski is revered as a hero who struggled and fought for liberty and justice -  in Poland and in the United States.  He remains among the most honored persons in American history. Many places have been named after him - cities, streets, bridges, a US submarine (USS Casimir Pulaski), a Polish frigate ORP General Kazimierz Pulaski, Fort Pulaski (during the American Civil War) and the list goes on.

Kazimierz Pulaski is commemorated for all time, and has been memorialized in the poetic verses written by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow.  In 1929, the United States Congress passed a resolution proclaiming October 11 each year as General Pulaski Memorial Day. 

In 2009,  the US Congress passed a resolution conferring Honorary US citizenship on Pulaski, a bill which was signed by President Barack Obama on November 6, 2009.  Kazimierz Pulaski is only the seventh person to receive such an honour posthumously.  The other six were:  William Penn,  Hannah Callowhill Penn, Marquis de Lafayette, Sir Winston Churchill, Raoul Wallenberg, Mother Teresa.

Polish Greatness (Blog): American Independence: Polish Heroes of the Revolution


----------



## Bleipriester

yiostheoy said:


> The Poles had the finest cavalry (with horses) in the world during WW2.
> 
> Unfortunately cavalry are not much good against tanks.


Unfortunately, people have no historic knowledge. Poland owned a large tank force of at least 800 tanks in 1939.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*He won Poland on the piano*
_0
?_

Home Page
Arts
Music
He won Poland on the piano
*The Polish cause would not have found such a broad audience in America had it not been for his talent and fervent patriotism. Also, it is largely to Paderewski that we owe the rebirth of our country. It is fitting therefore, that we should revive his memory.*



© Wikimedia Commons"> Ignacy Jan Paderewski was better known and more popular than Frederic Chopin, who in his lifetime never made a big name for himself as a pianist in America. Admittedly, Paderewski was active 50 years later, but we should remember that both musical geniuses rose to fame as piano virtuosos. Paderewski owed his renown to America, an emerging modern power which by the late 19th century had grown into a pyramid of wealth, dollars and capitalism, the world’s richest country. Paderewski conquered America already during his first tour of the continent. In 1891, he set foot in New York, where he arrived after his London success aboard a steamship named Spray. Enthusiastic reviews in England of the new star of European music had caught the eye of Steinway, a piano manufacturer, which decided to build the advertising campaign of its modern instruments around the Polish virtuoso, then aged 31.

Paderewski’s good looks and charm were a major factor too. His female audiences in the United States and England were enthralled by his romantic appearance and way of playing.

The reddish shock of hair, the air of a handsome dandy, his aristocratic manners, command of foreign languages, and piano virtuosity had an electrifying, intoxicating and bewitching effect on women in the audience. His performances saw women barging onto the stage, laying siege to concert halls, and shrieking and cheering without end (just like at The Beatles’ concerts 70 years later). This pattern would repeat itself in Boston, Philadelphia, Chicago and many other cities.

Although few musicologists and historians of music have taken note of this, Paderewski’s career was built by women. These included women he was emotionally attached to, had affairs with, and was loved and supported by, such as pianist Annette Jessipova, princess Rachel de Brancovan, Helena Górska (who later would become his wife), Laurence Alma-Tadema (daughter of the great painter), and earlier on Helena Modrzejewska, as well as the thousands of American women who idolized and adored this handsome and charming Pole.

Many of them had a habit of playing his pieces on pianos adorned with porcelain busts of the Polish virtuoso, or of falling asleep to the tune of Chopin’s mazurkas that were played by wind-up music boxes with a small Ignacy figure standing or seated at the piano.

His first tour comprised 80 concerts in 33 cities, starting with the triumphant performance at Carnegie Hall. The following day, New York papers hailed him as “the titan of the piano,” a genius, the king of pianists, the greatest master ever _etc_. “A breathtaking triumph,” wrote an “Evening Post” critic. The week-long spree of concerts propelled the pianist to stardom and made him a figure lionized by American millionaires, politicians, and Broadway stars. Paderewski made friends with the railway tycoon Vanderbilt, with J.P. Morgan who would become his banker, and with the publisher and press mogul Joseph Pullitzer, whose papers came in handy when Paderewski began to be politically active in America during the World War. His other acquaintances included Mark Twain and William Chase.

*Like a Hollywood star*

In America, Steinway & Sons made sure the Polish virtuoso had modern coverage and publicity. Even though it was Paderewski, a young star from Europe, who was supposed to advertise their grand and upright pianos (sales increased by 400 percent following his concerts), he too was given enormous publicity by Steinway. Part of it was Paderewski’s Train. Moving from town to town, Paderewski could not practice in hotels he was staying in, and had difficulty finding the right instrument. To address this problem, tour organizers arranged for a train that would pull Paderewski’s salon car with a room to relax, sleep, and play the piano.

Travelling in the second car was a spare piano and a tuner. Another car was occupied by a lackey, a servant, a photographer, and porters who would carry the artist’s luggage or move his piano should the one at the local concert hall prove unsuitable. Other cars followed with a kitchen, a dining room and a personal chef, a car for the friends and guests Paderewski would take on his journey, and a separate car for the journalists and critics covering his concerts.

The train became a sensation. Tens of thousands of people lined its route from Boston to Philadelphia during the second tour. Fans would gather in the night to wait for the train and cheer as it passed by, with Ignacy Paderewski standing at the window, a cigar in his hand, and waving to the crowd.

The first tour earned Paderewski a million dollars (in today’s money), and the next one brought in even more. No other musician before had been paid as much, not even Caruso, Melba or Anton Rubinstein, who were all considered major music stars. In subsequent years, Ignacy Paderewski went on 18 concert tours (featuring 80-100 concerts each) in the United States alone, to say nothing of his additional charity concerts, and White House performances given for presidents Theodore Roosevelt, W. Taft, W. Wilson and Herbert Hoover.

Paderewski considered himself a composer, treating his pianist career as a footnote. He dreamt of Richard Wagner’s fame, a musician he looked up to. Paderewski’s opera _Manru _was staged with great success at the Metropolitan Opera in New York in 1902 to mark its inauguration, and received glowing reviews despite its mediocre libretto and boring plot. The Polish pianist made over 100 vinyl records in the USA, which sold millions of copies.

*A patriot and politician fighting for his home country*

When the World War broke out, Paderewski, following his many affairs with some of Europe’s most beautiful aristocrats, was happily married to Helena Górska (his long-time friend who had abandoned her husband for him), lived in his palace at Morges, on Lake Geneva in Switzerland.

In 1915, he and his wife left for America. Paderewski stopped giving concerts (making exceptions for the Polish diaspora and the Polish Army in France, and to help war victims in Poland) to devote his energies and fame to advancing the cause of Poland. He used his contacts to draw the interest of US financial and political elites to the rebirth of Poland after 120 years of partitions.

Paderewski’s friendship with Col. Edward M. House, President Woodrow Wilson’s chief foreign policy advisor, allowed him to get into the White House and discuss the Polish issue with the president himself.

Influenced by Paderewski, Wilson became an advocate of Polish independence. After the United States entered the war, which sealed the allied victory, the American leader demanded that new borders be drawn in Europe. In point 13 of his Fourteen Points for the Versailles Peace Conference (1919) Wilson demanded that Poland should be restituted on the map of Europe.

The Polish cause might not have prevailed in the post-war wheeling and dealing of Versailles had it not been for Ignacy Jan Paderewski and his leverage with the political decision-makers of the time: President Wilson, British Prime Ministers Lord Balfour (Paderewski’s friend) and Lloyd George, and French Prime Minister Clemenceau. As the world’s new political and geographical order was being agreed upon, Polish politicians, including Roman Dmowski, Józef Piłsudski, and Wincenty Witos, were little known in Europe, let alone in America.

Paderewski would give personal advice to major world leaders, tell them about the wrongs done to Poland, which had been plundered and carved up by Russia, Prussia and Austria, and invoke their sense of justice. He succeeded, aided by his international renown as an artist.

After the Peace Conference began near Paris in January 1919, Ignacy Paderewski became the head of the Polish delegation, and put his signature to the treaty once President Wilson’s conditions had been accepted by the victors. As the composer himself put it, his purpose in life had been accomplished.

One day in his family manor of Kurylowka in (the) eastern Polish borderlands, he vowed to devote his life to saving Poland after being whipped by Russian Cossacks who came to arrest his father. His pianist career was important in that it allowed him to gain social position and fame. And success in America was necessary to achieve the overriding aim: freedom for Poland.

Ignacy Jan Paderewski was the prime minister of free Poland in the first year of its new existence. His life and purpose should always be an important lesson to us. Meanwhile, this outstanding Pole seems to be somewhat forgotten. It is time we changed this.

*Author: Witold Orzechowski*

He won Poland on the piano


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish WWII pilot leads British poll to honour RAF heroes*
_0_Facebook
_?_Twitter
Google+

Home Page
Tourism
Highlights of Polish History
Polish WWII pilot leads British poll to honour RAF heroes
*A Polish World War II pilot Franciszek Kornicki is well ahead in a poll held by a London museum to honour the heroes of Britain’s Royal Air Force.*
Franciszek Kornicki, now 100, leads the poll, which the London-based RAF Museum has launched in the run-up to next year’s centenary of the British air force.

The aim is to select heroic RAF Spitfire pilots to be highlighted at a major exhibition.

An image of the winner of "The People’s Spitfire Pilot" title will be turned into a life-sized cut-out to stand beside an iconic Spitfire VB BL614 plane in the exhibition gallery.

Museum curators have decided that instead of being based on how many enemy aircraft were shot down by each pilot, the selection will be done online, with voters choosing the most captivating individual story.

Kornicki is among the 11 pilots whose biographies have been selected by members of the museum as well as academic and popular historians.

The last surviving Polish World War II squadron leader, Kornicki turned 100 last December. He is well ahead of the other pilots in the poll, with close on 200,000 votes, ahead of Sir Douglas Bader, with around 3,000 votes.

Kornicki’s short biography compiled by the society of Friends of the RAF Museum says that, after Poland was invaded by both Hitler’s Germany and Stalin’s Russia in September 1939, "Kornicki found himself flying an outdated PZL P.7 fighter in a losing battle."

It adds: "Undaunted by the collapse of Poland’s defences, he, like thousands of other servicemen, made his way to Britain to continue fighting. His ability as a pilot and quiet authority were noticed and, in February 1943, he took command of 308 Squadron which operated Spitfire Vbs.

"He was, at 26, the youngest squadron commander in the Polish Air Force. After surviving more than three years in the front line, he became a staff officer in 1944. After the war, Poland was controlled by Stalin’s communists, so he decided to remain in exile and joined the RAF; serving as an officer for over 20 years.”

To cast a vote in the poll go to: https://www.rafmuseum.org.uk/london/whats-going-on/news/help-us-choose-the-peoples-pilot/.

Polish WWII pilot leads British poll to honour RAF heroes


----------



## Cossack1483

Thank You , Pan Sobieski.  Great thread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Andrzej Trautman - Polish gravitational wave researcher*
13.10.2017 SPACE, PRIZES & AWARDS




Photo: Fotolia

This year's Nobel Prize in physics was awarded to scientists from the US and Germany, who were the first to observe gravitational waves. Their achievements would probably not have been possible without the work of Polish physicist Prof. Trautman - who convinced everyone that these waves actually exist, and their detection is possible.
Andrzej Trautman (born 1933) focused on theoretical physics, including gravity and the general theory of relativity. His work from the 1950s and early 1960s made an important contribution to the theory of gravitational waves, whose existence was confirmed experimentally only in 2015.



Gravitational waves were first mentioned by Albert Einstein in his general relativity theory, published in 1916. He predicted that the waves emitted by accelerating masses spread in space-time, causing its deformation (somewhat like waves on the surface of water). But he was not sure whether these waves actually existed - they could just as well be the effect of mathematical transformations of complex equations. Other physicists also had doubts - there were opinions that gravitational waves do not carry energy, so they are mathematical illusions, undetectable phenomena of purely theoretical meaning.



This view was also represented by the head of the Institute of Theoretical Physics of the University of Warsaw, Prof. Leopold Infeld. Trautman, however, proved that gravitational waves could not be eliminated from equations by means of transformations of equations - therefore they were real and should be detectable. At the invitation of British physicist Felix Pirani, professor of King's College London, in 1958 Trautman gave a three-month lecture series in London.



In 1960, together with American scientist Ivor Robinson, he published a description of gravitational waves, the solution of Einstein's equations. The work "Spherical Gravitational Waves" was published in the "Physical Review Letters".



Later papers by Prof. Trautman concerned, among other things, the Einstein-Cartan theory, dealing with gravity.



When the detection of gravitational waves was officially confirmed on February 11, 2016, dozens of Polish physicists in the official letter thanked Prof. Andrzej Trautman for the fact that he had theoretically proved their existence years ago. In this way, he contributed to the activities that led to their discovery. Hundreds of millions of dollars would not be spent on the LIGO laser interferometer if there were no theoretical grounds for hoping for the success of the experiment. Prof. Trautman's work has also contributed to the development of methods for calculating wave emissions during collisions of black holes and other cosmic events.



"Although gravitational wave detection is primarily an experimental achievement, it would not be possible without defining what gravitational waves are in Einstein's full theory" - wrote Polish physicists in an open letter to Professor Trautman. The letter was published in 2016 by Wyborcza daily. "Your work from the turn of the 1950s and 1960s is at the very heart of the theory of gravitational radiation, and among other things, provide its definition".



"These works show, firstly, how gravitational waves look far from the sources, and secondly, that the gravitational wave system at all times has a well-defined energy that decreases at times (Trautman and Bondi equations), and thirdly, contained the first clear solutions of Einstein's vacuum equations describing gravitational waves from limited sources (Robinson-Trautman's metrics)" - they wrote.



The physicists also reminded in the letter of "an extremely inspirational role" of the series of lectures delivered by Prof. Trautman at King's College, London in 1958 for the whole field: "Your contribution to the fundamentals of gravitational wave theory is of immense value: it was, in fact, the beginning of reflections that only recently led to the numerical and perturbational results needed to compare the measured signals with the theoretical model of the process of black hole merging. We also emphasize that your school of relativistic physics in Warsaw educated a considerable part of the Polish research group in the LIGO/VIRGO team".



Andrzej Trautman was born in Warsaw. When he was 12, his family moved to Paris, but after graduation from high school he returned to Poland. He is a member of the Polish Academy of Sciences and a retired professor of the University of Warsaw.



In 2016, he was awarded the Commander's Cross of the Order of Polonia Restituta for outstanding achievements in scientific research and for achievements in international scientific cooperation. Earlier he was awarded the First Degree State Prize, and the Polish Physical Society honoured him with the Marian Smoluchowski Medal. (PAP)



Author: Paweł Wernicki

Editor: Anna Ślązak



pmw/ zan/ kap/



tr. RL

Tags: nobel , prizes awards

Andrzej Trautman - Polish gravitational wave researcher | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish Parliament honours poet Zbigniew Herbert*
28.10.2017 08:30
Poland's parliament has declared 2018 the Year of Zbigniew Herbert as the 20th anniversary of the poet's death will be marked on 28 July next year.






Zbigniew Herbert. Photo: Wikimedia Commons (Public Domain)

Parliament said Herbert was “one of the most prominent 20th-century Polish and European poets”.

“In his poetry, Herbert expressed a love for freedom as well as faith in the dignity and moral strength of the individual”, parliament added in a resolution.

It also stressed that Herbert introduced into the Polish language many phrases that “build our identity and imagination”.

Sunday, 29 October, marks the 93rd anniversary of Herbert’s birth. He was a poet, essayist, and playwright. His most popular works include _Pan Cogito_ (Mr. Cogito), _Raport z oblężonego miasta_(Report from a Besieged City), _Struna światła_ (The Chord of Light), _Hermes, pies i gwiazda_ (Hermes, Dog and Star), and _Barbarzyńca w ogrodzie_ (The Barbarian in the Garden).

An anti-communist, Herbert gave his wholehearted support to the Solidarity movement. After the imposition of martial law in December 1981, his poems were recited at clandestine Solidarity meetings. His works have been translated into 38 languages. He was posthumously awarded the Order of the White Eagle, the highest Polish state distinction. (mk/vb)

Polish Parliament honours poet Zbigniew Herbert


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*200th anniversary of the death of Tadeusz Kościuszko*
0

?


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

200th anniversary of the death of Tadeusz Kościuszko

Kosciuszko200
*Tadeusz Kościuszko, a Polish and American general, participant in the American Revolutionary War, Supreme Commander of the Polish National Armed Forces during the Kościuszko Uprising, died in Solothurn, Switzerland on 15 October 1817. To mark this anniversary, the Sejm of the Republic of Poland announced 2017 as the Year of Kościuszko.*
Tadeusz Kościuszko was a graduate of the Corps of Cadets in Warsaw and the Royal Guard Military Academy for Cavalrymen in Versailles close to Paris. He returned to Poland in 1775, three years after it was partitioned by Russia, Austria and Prussia. In 1776 he arrived in the United States, where he was enlisted as an engineer in the American Army. He took part in the defence of Philadelphia. As an expression of gratitude, George Washington trusted him with the task of building a strong fortification at West Point. On his own request, he was dispatched to the South where his skills helped the Americans win their war of independence. In 1783, Congress promoted him to the rank of brigadier general of the American Army and he was given a substantial amount of land as well as money, which he dedicated to the emancipation and the education of African Americans.

In 1784 he returned to Poland. He was involved in national liberation efforts during the Polish-Russian War of 1792, after which he went into political exile. While in exile he prepared a plan for a national uprising. On 24 March 1794, in Krakow's Main Square, he took a solemn oath confirming him as the Commander in Chief of the Polish Armed Forces during the national uprising. For two years he was the leader of the uprising. Wounded on 10 October 1794 in a battle close to Maciejowice, he was imprisoned in a fortress in Petersburg and later released after tendering his loyalty to Tsar Paul I. Between 1798 - 1815 he lived in France, where he helped set up the Polish Legions.

In acknowledgement of his activity for the cause of independence, peace and equality for all, Kościuszko is a national hero in Poland and the United States, and an honorary citizen of the French Republic. It is worth emphasizing that the views and ideas he advocated still remain relevant and important today.

Kościuszko spent his final years in Solothurn, Switzerland, where he died. His body was first buried in a crypt of a Jesuit church in Solothurn, from where he was moved a year later to St. Leonard's Crypt at Wawel Cathedral in Krakow. UNESCO and the Polish Sejm count among the patrons of the Year of Kościuszko. Polish diplomatic missions abroad and Polish circles all around the world organize events marking Kościuszko’s year. Follow #Kosciuszko200 hashtag in social media and get the latest updates about the events marking the anniversary.

Source: Poland MFA

14.10.2017

200th anniversary of the death of Tadeusz Kościuszko


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Restless soulJoseph Conrad, the first novelist of globalisation*
Raised speaking Polish and French, Joseph Conrad didn’t learn English until he was 21. But he became one of the finest of English writers

* Print edition | Books and arts*
Nov 2nd 2017
https://www.economist.com/node/21730850/comments
*The Dawn Watch: Joseph Conrad in a Global World.* By Maya Jasanoff. _Penguin Press; 400 pages; $30. William Collins; £25._

JOSEPH CONRAD was a phenomenon. Born to Polish parents in 1857 in a part of the Russian empire that is now Ukraine, he was christened Jozef Teodor Konrad Korzeniowski. French was his second language, and he did not come to England (or speak a word of English) until he was 21. Yet such was his eventual mastery of the language that he has come to be regarded as one of the greatest writers in English.

ADVERTISING
inRead invented by Teads
*Latest updates*

*Venezuela asks its creditors to renegotiate its vast debt*
AMERICAS26 MINUTES AGO
*Southwest Airlines tries to bring music concerts to the skies*
GULLIVER3 HOURS AGO
*Jihadists continue to torment Egypt*
MIDDLE EAST AND AFRICA6 HOURS AGO
*Eight Catalan leaders are jailed*
EUROPE7 HOURS AGO
*An engrossing account of the life of Karl Marx*
PROSPERO8 HOURS AGO
*The Human Library Organisation replaces pages with people*
PROSPERO10 HOURS AGO
See all updates
In 1948 F.R. Leavis, a well-known literary critic at Cambridge University, listed him in “The Great Tradition” as being up there with Jane Austen, George Eliot and Henry James. Eight years later Walter Allen, another critic, wrote that “Nostromo” was arguably “the greatest novel in English of this century”. “Heart of Darkness” gained a new audience through “Apocalypse Now”, Francis Ford Coppola’s epic war film of 1979.

Yet readers today are often deterred by Conrad’s convoluted, prolix style. This is a pity. Many of his novels and short stories richly reward perseverance. As Maya Jasanoff, professor of British and imperial history at Harvard University, argues in a new book that blends history and literary criticism, Conrad wrote “at the turn of the 20th century” of many of the global forces and perils that afflict the world today.

The novelist was orphaned at 11, his parents having succumbed to illness after being exiled for revolutionary activity to “the gates of Siberia”. At 16 he ran away to sea. For nearly 20 years he worked as an ordinary seaman from Marseille where, suffering from debt and despair, he appears to have attempted suicide. Later he became a fully qualified British master mariner, and travelled the world, particularly the archipelagoes and peninsulas of South-East Asia, where many of his tales are set. Conrad, Ms Jasanoff writes, “belonged to the last generation of seafarers who worked primarily on sailing ships”, which he called “the aristocracy”. In his writings he “transformed the British sailing ship into a gold standard for moral conduct”.

Sailing to Australia as first mate on the _Torrens_, he befriended John Galsworthy, a young lawyer who went on to write “The Forsyte Saga”, which eventually won him a Nobel prize. Then, in 1894, with no command in view, Conrad abandoned the sea and published his first novel, “Almayer’s Folly”. The journey from native-born Pole to sailor to writer was complete. Two years later, after a short, awkward courtship, he married the seemingly unsuitable Jessie George, settled contentedly in Kent, fathered two sons and dedicated the rest of his life to writing.

In “The Dawn Watch” Ms Jasanoff describes her own journeys in search of Conrad—four weeks on a French cargo ship across the Indian Ocean and a complicated trip to the Democratic Republic of Congo. She skilfully integrates details of Conrad’s life and accounts of his four greatest works, linking the challenges and forces that lie behind and within the novels to those of the 21st century.

If not as cosmopolitan as today, London in the 1890s contained 50,000 continental Europeans—“more than all the population of Krakow”. (Conrad might be curious to know that Poles are now the largest foreign-born group in Britain.) Russian revolutionaries and militant Irish nationalists inspired “The Secret Agent”, set in a grimy, Dickensian London, an ironic treatment of plotting and terrorism and a bomb that goes off at the wrong moment, killing an innocent simpleton. Then, as now, the threats of anarchism and terrorism fuelled anti-immigrant feeling. As Ms Jasanoff writes: “When you think a foreigner might take your job, you protest. When you think a foreigner might kill you, you panic.”

If “The Secret Agent” is told in an easily readable manner, “Lord Jim”, which had come out seven years earlier, is altogether more exotic and demanding. Captain Marlow, Conrad’s recurrent narrator, describes how in a moment of confusion a “powerfully built” young Englishman abandons a ship loaded with pilgrims that appears to be sinking. Conscience-stricken and haunted, Jim repeatedly tries to make a new start, but just when he appears to be prospering he is destroyed. This meandering narrative, Ms Jasanoff writes, “spoke in a metaphor [that] imperialists could appreciate”, in particular about the moral uprightness of “the right sort” of Englishman. It was recognised as having great originality and inspired many younger writers, though not everyone was convinced. For E.M. Forster, “the secret casket of his genius contained a vapour rather than a jewel.” But Ms Jasanoff states that “for Conrad, the vapour _was_ the jewel.”

“Heart of Darkness”, which came out in 1902, two years after “Lord Jim”, arose from Conrad’s brief and sickening experience of Belgian exploitation of the then Belgian Congo. He was appalled by the treatment of the Africans and the ivory trade, as exemplified in the novel by Kurtz, the agent who came promising civilisation but turned to vile savagery and eventually expired, uttering the words, “The horror! The horror!”

Conrad expressed similar concerns in the more substantial “Nostromo” of 1904. For the first time he wrote about an imaginary place, the South American republic of Costaguana, but it was “a novel about _every_ place he’d been”. It projected all his political cynicism, his nostalgia for a pre-technological age and his fears for a future dominated by “material interests”.

Ms Jasanoff says she set out to explore Conrad’s world “with the compass of a historian, the chart of a biographer, and the navigational sextant of a fiction reader”, and these have served her well. Anthony Powell, a novelist, once described Conrad as “an enigmatic figure. The more we read about him, the less we seem to know him.” This biography may not fully reveal the mystery behind the man, but it is a powerful encouragement to read his books.

This article appeared in the Books and arts section of the print edition under the headline "Restless soul"
*Restless soulJoseph Conrad, the first novelist of globalisation*
Raised speaking Polish and French, Joseph Conrad didn’t learn English until he was 21. But he became one of the finest of English writers

* Print edition | Books and arts*
Nov 2nd 2017
https://www.economist.com/node/21730850/comments
*The Dawn Watch: Joseph Conrad in a Global World.* By Maya Jasanoff. _Penguin Press; 400 pages; $30. William Collins; £25._

JOSEPH CONRAD was a phenomenon. Born to Polish parents in 1857 in a part of the Russian empire that is now Ukraine, he was christened Jozef Teodor Konrad Korzeniowski. French was his second language, and he did not come to England (or speak a word of English) until he was 21. Yet such was his eventual mastery of the language that he has come to be regarded as one of the greatest writers in English.

ADVERTISING
inRead invented by Teads
*Latest updates*

*Venezuela asks its creditors to renegotiate its vast debt*
AMERICAS26 MINUTES AGO
*Southwest Airlines tries to bring music concerts to the skies*
GULLIVER3 HOURS AGO
*Jihadists continue to torment Egypt*
MIDDLE EAST AND AFRICA6 HOURS AGO
*Eight Catalan leaders are jailed*
EUROPE7 HOURS AGO
*An engrossing account of the life of Karl Marx*
PROSPERO8 HOURS AGO
*The Human Library Organisation replaces pages with people*
PROSPERO10 HOURS AGO
See all updates
In 1948 F.R. Leavis, a well-known literary critic at Cambridge University, listed him in “The Great Tradition” as being up there with Jane Austen, George Eliot and Henry James. Eight years later Walter Allen, another critic, wrote that “Nostromo” was arguably “the greatest novel in English of this century”. “Heart of Darkness” gained a new audience through “Apocalypse Now”, Francis Ford Coppola’s epic war film of 1979.

Yet readers today are often deterred by Conrad’s convoluted, prolix style. This is a pity. Many of his novels and short stories richly reward perseverance. As Maya Jasanoff, professor of British and imperial history at Harvard University, argues in a new book that blends history and literary criticism, Conrad wrote “at the turn of the 20th century” of many of the global forces and perils that afflict the world today.

The novelist was orphaned at 11, his parents having succumbed to illness after being exiled for revolutionary activity to “the gates of Siberia”. At 16 he ran away to sea. For nearly 20 years he worked as an ordinary seaman from Marseille where, suffering from debt and despair, he appears to have attempted suicide. Later he became a fully qualified British master mariner, and travelled the world, particularly the archipelagoes and peninsulas of South-East Asia, where many of his tales are set. Conrad, Ms Jasanoff writes, “belonged to the last generation of seafarers who worked primarily on sailing ships”, which he called “the aristocracy”. In his writings he “transformed the British sailing ship into a gold standard for moral conduct”.

Sailing to Australia as first mate on the _Torrens_, he befriended John Galsworthy, a young lawyer who went on to write “The Forsyte Saga”, which eventually won him a Nobel prize. Then, in 1894, with no command in view, Conrad abandoned the sea and published his first novel, “Almayer’s Folly”. The journey from native-born Pole to sailor to writer was complete. Two years later, after a short, awkward courtship, he married the seemingly unsuitable Jessie George, settled contentedly in Kent, fathered two sons and dedicated the rest of his life to writing.

In “The Dawn Watch” Ms Jasanoff describes her own journeys in search of Conrad—four weeks on a French cargo ship across the Indian Ocean and a complicated trip to the Democratic Republic of Congo. She skilfully integrates details of Conrad’s life and accounts of his four greatest works, linking the challenges and forces that lie behind and within the novels to those of the 21st century.

If not as cosmopolitan as today, London in the 1890s contained 50,000 continental Europeans—“more than all the population of Krakow”. (Conrad might be curious to know that Poles are now the largest foreign-born group in Britain.) Russian revolutionaries and militant Irish nationalists inspired “The Secret Agent”, set in a grimy, Dickensian London, an ironic treatment of plotting and terrorism and a bomb that goes off at the wrong moment, killing an innocent simpleton. Then, as now, the threats of anarchism and terrorism fuelled anti-immigrant feeling. As Ms Jasanoff writes: “When you think a foreigner might take your job, you protest. When you think a foreigner might kill you, you panic.”

If “The Secret Agent” is told in an easily readable manner, “Lord Jim”, which had come out seven years earlier, is altogether more exotic and demanding. Captain Marlow, Conrad’s recurrent narrator, describes how in a moment of confusion a “powerfully built” young Englishman abandons a ship loaded with pilgrims that appears to be sinking. Conscience-stricken and haunted, Jim repeatedly tries to make a new start, but just when he appears to be prospering he is destroyed. This meandering narrative, Ms Jasanoff writes, “spoke in a metaphor [that] imperialists could appreciate”, in particular about the moral uprightness of “the right sort” of Englishman. It was recognised as having great originality and inspired many younger writers, though not everyone was convinced. For E.M. Forster, “the secret casket of his genius contained a vapour rather than a jewel.” But Ms Jasanoff states that “for Conrad, the vapour _was_ the jewel.”

“Heart of Darkness”, which came out in 1902, two years after “Lord Jim”, arose from Conrad’s brief and sickening experience of Belgian exploitation of the then Belgian Congo. He was appalled by the treatment of the Africans and the ivory trade, as exemplified in the novel by Kurtz, the agent who came promising civilisation but turned to vile savagery and eventually expired, uttering the words, “The horror! The horror!”

Conrad expressed similar concerns in the more substantial “Nostromo” of 1904. For the first time he wrote about an imaginary place, the South American republic of Costaguana, but it was “a novel about _every_ place he’d been”. It projected all his political cynicism, his nostalgia for a pre-technological age and his fears for a future dominated by “material interests”.

Ms Jasanoff says she set out to explore Conrad’s world “with the compass of a historian, the chart of a biographer, and the navigational sextant of a fiction reader”, and these have served her well. Anthony Powell, a novelist, once described Conrad as “an enigmatic figure. The more we read about him, the less we seem to know him.” This biography may not fully reveal the mystery behind the man, but it is a powerful encouragement to read his books.

This article appeared in the Books and arts section of the print edition under the headline "Restless soul"

https://www.economist.com/news/book...nt-learn-english-until-he-was-21?fsrc=rss|bar


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

13.12.2017 change 13.12.2017


©
*Cancer cells destroyed with nanoparticles - a project of scientists from Łódź*




Scientists from Łódź have developed a method of thermal destruction of metastatic cancer cells with nanoparticles. The beauty of this method lies in the fact that only degenerated cells are destroyed - said co-author of the solution Prof. Zbigniew Kołaciński from the Institute of Mechatronics and Information Systems at Lodz University of Technology.

When using this method, the nanotubes that flow in the bloodstream find a tumour containing degenerated cells and attach to them. Irradiation of the tissue with an electromagnetic wave causes the heating of cancer cells above the temperature of their apoptosis, causing necrosis, or cell death - told PAP co-author of the solution Prof. Zbigniew Kołaciński from the Institute of Mechatronics and Information Systems at Lodz University of Technology.

The development of the method of destroying metastatic colon cancer cells with the use of nanoparticles is the result of a project sponsored by the National Centre for Research and Development, carried out at Lodz University of Technology with the participation of the Medical University of Lodz and the company AMEPOX.

Professor Kołaciński emhasised that scientists specialising in nanotechnology address the imperfections of current methods of cancer treatment - surgical treatment, in the case of which patients report to the doctor too late, which is why it is often only palliative and analgesic treatment, as well as chemotherapy and radiotherapy, which is unfortunately also destroy healthy cells.

"Scientists who deal with nanotechnology want to introduce nanoparticles as a method to eliminate cancer cells. These nanoparticles must be containers that carry drugs or other elements that can destroy cancer cells" - explained Prof. Kołaciński.

Researchers at Lodz University of Technology have developed a method for obtaining such nanocontainers by means of carbon nanotubes synthesis with various methods: arc, microwave plasma and chemical vapour deposition. The nanotubes contain a ferromagnetic such as iron, which can then be heated with an electromagnetic wave.

"If we introduce such a container into the body and attach it to cancer cells, it will act as a micro-heating source that will destroy these cells. It is a total destruction, because if the temperature of the cancer cell exceeds 42 degrees C, its necrosis occurs" - emphasised Prof. Kołaciński.

Dead cancer cells are excreted from the body, and healthy cells remain alive. "The beauty of this method is that we only destroy degenerated cells" - said the scientist.

The researchers from Łódź have developed a method of addressing carbon nanotubes as containers to cancer cells by means of specific ligands attached to folic acid that have the ability to locate cancer cells. Such containers can be injected into the body, administered through the skin or in the form of a tablet. Researchers also developed a device for hyperthermia, or cell heating with an electromagnetic wave.

Nanocontainers run in the bloodstream and find diseased cells. The thermoablation process is initiated, i.e. heating with an electromagnetic field. "Affected cells are irradiated with a high-frequency electromagnetic wave that heats iron in the process of hyperthermia that destroys cancer cells" - the researcher added.

For this purpose, the researchers use radio frequency generators in the range from a few hundred kHz to several dozen mHz. "We have developed a device for hyperthermia, or cell heating with an electromagnetic wave, which together with the solution that addresses containers to cancer cells form a system that only eliminates degenerated cells" - emphasised Prof. Kołaciński.

The method of researchers from Lodz University of Technology has been tested on colon cancer cells. Animal tests and clinical tests are also required. In the final phase of the clinical implementation of the project scientists plan to place a person in a device emitting controlled doses of radio frequency electromagnetic field.

Professor Kołaciński hopes that in 10 years this method will be effectively used in specific types of cancer. "Certainly not for all types, but for certain types of cancer it will be verified and approved for use" - said the scientist. (PAP)

szu/ ksk/ zan/ kap/


Cancer cells destroyed with nanoparticles - a project of scientists from Łódź


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Holy Grail of physics found? A new theory of what happened after the Big Bang*





Photo: Fotolia

The Great Unification Theory explains what followed the Big Bang. To confirm one of its versions, one must observe proton decay (not yet discovered). Two scholars, including a Polish scientist, proposed a version of the theory without proton decay.

Everything that moves particles in our Universe and keeps them in check comes down to four interactions. These are: gravitational, electromagnetic, strong and weak interactions. It is believed that once - just after the Big Bang - these interactions were one. As the Universe cooled down, they began to separate from each other.

And so now: electromagnetic interaction (between particles with an electric charge) is carried by photons. Strong interaction - which occurs, for example, between quarks - is carried by gluons. And weak interaction - for example, radioactivity exists because of it - is carried by W+ and W- bosons and the Z boson. Gravitational interaction - as it is supposed - could be carried by gravitons (such particles have not been observed yet).

BINDING THEORIES

If we could find a common denominator of all these four interactions and combine their action into a coherent theory, we would get Theory of Everything. That would be something! The problem is gravity, which does not fits in with the other three interactions.

For now, physicists have set a slightly easier task: to describe what happened right after the Big Bang, when three of the four interactions (electromagnetic, strong and weak) were one. The theory that would show the common origin of these forces is called the Great Unification Theory (GUT). (A step lower is the Standard Model, which combines electromagnetic and weak interactions).

STUBBORN PROTONS

Researchers are considering different versions of the Great Unification Theory, but they all have a serious problem - they predict the existence of a specific phenomenon: proton decay.

Proton - component of the atomic nucleus - consists of three quarks and the system may be immutable. Proton decay could be observed experimentally, for example in a pool full of ultrapure water. So scientists around the world, in well-planned experiments, have been staring at such pools for years and looking for signals. But they have not yet recorded traces of decay of even a single proton. So either protons do not decay at all, or decay very rarely - less than once in 10,000 quintile years (a quintile is one followed by 30 zeros).

Researchers were looking for a version of the Great Unification Theory that would predict that the proton might never decay. And that\'s what two scholars - Dr. Bartosz Fornal and Prof. Benjamin Grinstein - have managed to achieve. Research of the scientists from the University of California, San Diego, appeared on Wednesday in the prestigious "Physical Review Letters".

SYMMETRY IS THE AESTHETICS OF FOOLS: BROKEN 5, 10-, 40- AND 50-GONS

In this theory, called four-dimensional Great Unification Theory based on the SU(5) group - particles are present in sets - multiplets. "To describe all the particles of the Standard Model, we need two multiplets: 5 and 10. You can imagine them as a regular pentagon and decagon, their edges are various quarks and leptons. The symmetry of this system can be understood as invariance due to the rotation of such a figure a certain angle "- said Dr. Fornal.

He explained that if the symmetry is broken - imagine as if as the Universe is cooling down, the pentagon and decagon hit the ground and break into pieces - the multiplets break into particles of the Standard Model. "We added a tetracontagon and a pentacontagon to this model. We selected the values of parameters so that when the symmetry is broken, the elements of pentagons and decagons connect to tetracontagons and a pentacontagons and all particles of the Standard Model receive the right masses And at the same time we avoid interactions that cause proton decay" - said Dr. Fornal.

SEARCH FOR THE COLOUR SEXTET

That\'s the theory, but how to check if it is real? For this, one would have to experimentally observe certain characteristic particles predicted by the Polish and American researchers. "One of them is the colour sextet. Its properties are known. The Large Hadron Collider has been looking for these particles for a few years" - said Dr. Fornal. He added that the existence of the colour sextet had already been assumed in some earlier theories. However, both the colour sextet and other particles, the existence of which is proposed in the new version of GUT, are particles with very large masses and may prove to be experimentally inaccessible for the time being. However, it would be possible to register them in accelerators with very high collision energies.

Collision energy in the Large Hadron Collider at CERN is less than 14 teraelectronvolts (thousands of billions of electron volts), and according to Dr. Fornal an accelerator with several times higher collision energy (about 100 teraelectronovolts) would be needed to confirm the new theory. However, to design, finance and build such a powerful accelerator, humanity must make a gigantic effort, and that takes time.

Author: Ludwika Tomala

PAP - Science in Poland

lt/ ekr/ kap/

tr. RL


big bang

*MORE*

*The Holy Grail of physics found? A new theory of what happened after the Big Bang*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*The Left Wing Wackos is outraged that the Poles are rejecting the Islamic invasion*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

20.12.2017 change 20.12.2017


©
*Gold Medal of Chemistry for the creator of miniature containers*





Photo: press materials
Małgorzata Lewińska from the University of Warsaw won the Gold Medal of Chemistry competition on Tuesday. In the awarded BA thesis she focused on the so-called molecular capsules, compounds in which other substances can be stored.

The aim of the Gold Medal of Chemistry competition, organized this year for the seventh time by the Institute of Physical Chemistry PAS in Warsaw and the company DuPont, is to select the authors of the best BA or engineering theses in chemistry and related to chemistry. This year, a total of 46 projects from 18 universities were submitted, and the top 15 were qualified for the final session, during which the participants presented the results of their research in front of the competition jury.

The author of the winning project is Małgorzata Lewińska from the Faculty of Chemistry of the University of Warsaw. On Tuesday she received a symbolic gold medal and a financial prize of PLN 10,000. In her BA thesis, the winner deals with modifications of the so-called molecular capsules.

"Molecular capsules are usually compounds with a rigid structure, which have an hollow in the centre, separated from the external environment - explained Małgorzata Lewińska in an interview with PAP. - Things from outside cannot enter this hollow. But we can introduce various things into it using a different method, for example during a synthesis reaction".

One of the problems with molecular capsules is that they could only be obtained in one type of solvent: they disintegrated the moment they were introduced into the so-called polar solvent (such as water). "In my work, however, I managed to conduct the synthesis of a molecular capsule in a polar solvent" - said Lewińska. As she added, although at this stage it was impossible to store anything yet in the capsules she had created, she planned to continue her research.

Molecular capsules are currently used to store substances such as highly explosive compounds, for example white phosphorus. The laureate does not rule out the possibility that in the future she might be able to find a way to store drugs in molecular capsules.

Silver Medal of Chemistry and PLN 5,000 prize went to Nina Tarnowicz from the Faculty of Chemistry of Wrocław University of Technology her work on a new liquid crystal matrix that could potentially be used for data storage. The silver medallist was also the winner of the audience award, awarded by the competition finalists for the best presentation during the final session.

Third prize - Bronze Medal of Chemistry - was awarded to two graduates of the Faculty of Chemistry of Warsaw University of Technology: Paulina Marek for studying structures of selected forms of vitamin B6 and Michał Wrzecionek for his work on the synthesis of nanopowders for use in photovoltaic cells. Each of them will receive a PLN 2.5 thousand prize.

In addition, special awards with cash prizes of PLN 1 thousand went to: Małgorzata Bołt from the Faculty of Chemistry, Adam Mickiewicz University in Poznań, Martyna Charyton from the Faculty of Chemistry, Warsaw University of Technology, Monika Topa from the Faculty of Chemical Engineering and Technology, Cracow University of Technology, and Mateusz Witkowski from the Faculty of Physics, Astronomy and Informatics of the Nicolaus Copernicus University in Toruń.

In addition to the main prizes, three special DuPont prizes worth PLN 2,000 were awarded. They went to: Monika Topa, Michał Wrzecionek and Grzegorz Matyszczak from the Faculty of Chemistry of Warsaw University of Technology.

The competition\'s finalists will also have the opportunity to complete a scientific internship with the possibility of carrying our their proposed research free of charge in the Institute of Physical Chemistry PAS laboratories in the form of short-term or long-term projects.


Gold Medal of Chemistry for the creator of miniature containers


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

06.12.2017 change 06.12.2017


©
*Cheap Polish test detects 70 genes responsible for cancer*





Photo: Fotolia
Polish specialists are the first in the world to develop cheap genomic sequencing-based tests that detect higher susceptibility to malignant tumours - researchers announced Monday at a press conference in Warsaw.

The new generation of genetic tests in oncology is a joint achievement of the specialists of the Centre of New Technologies of the University of Warsaw and the Department of Genomic Medicine of the Medical University of Warsaw. They were developed by a team led by Prof. Krystian Jażdżewski (from the Centre of New Technologies of the University of Warsaw) and Dr. Anna Wójcicka, head of Warsaw Genomics, a company that uses the tests in practice.

Initiator of the program BadamyGeny.pl Prof. Jażdżewski said that the test is 20 times cheaper than similar tests abroad. It costs PLN 399 and allows to test 70 genes that increase the risk of cancer, including such as breast, ovarian, prostate, colon, uterus, stomach, pancreas, kidney, skin , thyroid cancer and endocrine tumours.

Each of the 70 genes responsible for cancer can be damaged in several thousand places. "Our method allows to assess whether any of them has a defect increasing the risk of cancer. In total, over 100,000 potential damages are tested" - emphasised Prof. Jażdżewski.

Each detected change is confirmed by another method. According to specialists, this gives almost complete certainty that the genetic variant found in the patient is correct and there can be no mistake.

20 thousand people have already registered in the program BadamyGeny.pl and 6 thousand have been tested. Rector of the Medical University of Warsaw Prof. Mirosław Wielgoś told PAP that all students of the Medical University of Warsaw will be tested. Testing began with the beginning of the academic year.

There are probably over 1 million people in Poland with greater genetic predisposition to malignant tumours. "The tests we have conducted so far show that in 18% people the risk of cancer is increased in 5% people the risk is high" - said Anna Wójcicka.

The specialist explained that an increased risk of cancer means that a person should undergo a preventive exam such as mammography (breast cancer), cytology (colorectal cancer), or colonoscopy (colorectal cancer) earlier, for example 10 years earlier.

A separate group - said Wójcicka - are people with a high risk of cancer, in whom the disease may appear at an early age, even before the age of 50. "In these people, cancer also has a more aggressive course and is more difficult to treat, so it is crucial to detect it early" - she added.

According to data presented at the conference, in a person without genetic predisposition the risk of breast cancer does not exceed 13%, but in those who have inherited a genetic mutation it increases to 50 to 84%. In colorectal cancer, it is respectively 6% and 52-82%, and in the case of ovarian cancer 2% and 11-40 %.

"Primarily young and middle-aged people should have these tests, preferably before the age of 60" - emphasised Prof. Jażdżewski. If a genetic mutations that increases the risk of cancer is detected, a different plan of preventive examinations is presented to detect the disease as early as possible.

The expert emphasised that for this reason the examination does not end with genetic testing. "If a mutation is detected, medical advice is given on what should be done next" - declared Prof. Jażdżewski.

Blood sample needed for the test should be collected and delivered in person or by courier (within 48 hours of collection). Such samples can be stored for up to 7 days in a refrigerator at 4 °C. Those willing to have the test must first complete the registration form at www.warsawgenomics.pl

According to the World Health Organization (WHO), the incidence of cancer will increase by 70% in 20 years. However, inherited genetic mutations are responsible for only a small proportion of cancer cases. In case of breast cancer, 80% cases are not connected with inherited genetic mutations. It can also be caused by changes in DNA that appear later in life, for example due to an unfavourable lifestyle or exposure to harmful substances. (PAP)

author: Zbigniew Wojtasiński

zbw/ agt/ kap/

tr. RL

Cheap Polish test detects 70 genes responsible for cancer


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Godboy

Why wasn't Christ born in Poland? Because they couldn't find three wisemen and a virgin.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Christmas in old Polish tradition*
0

?


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

Christmas in old Polish tradition
*Preparations for Christmas started already in summer. In summer, mushrooms were picked in forests and fruit in orchards, and carefully dried to preserve until December. Then, it was time to take care of poppy seeds, flour, honey, nuts and other products.*
Herring were bought at street markets: the better, Dutch ones by the rich, and the worse, called Scottish herring, by the poor. The nobility, and later landowners hunted for game for Christmas.

Apart from material preparations, Advent, the time of expectant waiting, also required proper spiritual preparations to celebrate the Nativity of Jesus. The rorate mass was celebrated every morning at dusk. It is a votive mass to the Blessed Virgin Mary. The name comes from the opening line of the introit: rorate cæli desuper ("Drop down ye heavens from above"). A characteristic feature of the rorate mass is the lightening of a special candle decorated with a white ribbon, symbolising the Mother of God. According to popular religiosity, advent started with the feast of Saint Martin. In old Poland, 11 November was the date of financial settlements and payment of taxes and levies, so it was in a way the end of an old year. On 25 November, on the feast of saint Catherine, merrymaking was still allowed, but all parties definitely stopped after the feast of Saint Andrew (on 30 November). It is reflected in a proverb: Saint Catherine lost the keys, Saint Andrew found them and locked the violin.

Coming back to the Christmas Eve - preparations started early in the morning. One had to be watchful from the very dusk, because if the first guest to enter the house was a man, then the coming year would be affluent. Also, it was a good sign, if the first person one saw on this day was a man rather than a woman. Women were even obliged to spend the morning at home so as not to expose their neighbours to ill fate. I will say no more of these traditional beliefs, as I just want to show them and do not propagate them. Another thing was that pregnant women were not allowed to do the washing or weave on Christmas Eve.

There was plenty of housework for everyone. The first thing that comes to our mind today is dressing the Christmas tree, however, the Christmas tree was not dressed in Poland for ages, not until the turn of the 18th century. The dining room was decorated using completely different objects. Zygmunt Gloger writes in his invaluable Encyklopedia Staropolska (Encyclopaedia of Old Poland):

In popular piety, it was believed that at the turn of a year, the spirits of the dead returned to their homes and sat down at the Christmas Eve supper table. In order to see them, one had to secretly go to the hall and look through the keyhole at an empty chair. Also, no proper man would sit at the table without first blowing on the seat to make a spirit move to another place. On the Christmas Eve, it was forbidden to work with flax, twist ropes or chop wood, so as not to hurt spirits that were in the house. Christmas wafer was also symbolically shared with the spirits of the dead by putting it on the spare plate standing on the table.

In order to ensure welfare for the house, there should be an even number of persons sitting at the table. If there were not enough people, in rich houses, domestics were invited to join. The worst option was if there were 13 feasters - it was a sign of inevitable ill fortune. It was a good idea to put an iron object under the table, such as a sickle, axe or even a plough, and put one's legs on it for a moment: to make one's legs tough like iron so that they would not be hurt by thorns.

Dishes always had to consist of all the products of the generous nature: from fields (flour dishes), orchard (dried fruit, nuts), garden (cabbage, peas, poppy seeds), forest (mushrooms) and of course water (fish). Finally, let me quote after reverend Eugeniusz Janota several rules of the Old Polish table manners. At the table, one had to: remain solemnly quiet; only the host could speak aloud, or only the elderly could talk and the rest should communicate what they needed by gestures. The reason was to avoid quarrels in the house in the coming year or not to be a prattler in the next year... Avoid eating greedily. Make sure not to drop one's spoon, as that was the omen of death within a year.

Only after such supper could one go to church for the midnight mass and start Christmas feasts accompanied by signing Christmas songs.

Source: Passage to Knowledge, Museum of King Jan III's Palace at Wilanow

20.12.2017

Christmas in old Polish tradition


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Godboy said:


> Why wasn't Christ born in Poland? Because they couldn't find three wisemen and a virgin.



Poland's age of loss of virginity is among the oldest in Europe....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*A Polish Reunion in Normandy, Part III*
By Carlo D'Este 




The Corridor of Death. Scenes like these were common in the final days of the Normandy campaign.

In August 1944 Major General Stanislaw Maczek’s Polish 1st Armored Division was assigned to the Canadian First Army in its drive to clear the Caen-Falaise plan, and as the Germans began frantically attempting to escape the trap of the Falaise gap, they joined with the Canadians to help close it.

Pleas click here to read Part I and Part II.

*SUBSCRIBE TODAY*




Subscribe to _Armchair General_Magazine
_Subscribe online and save nearly 40%!_

In August 1944 Mount Ormel (on the map it is called Hill 262) became the scene of one of the bloodiest and most dramatic battles of the Normandy campaign.

Situated a few kilometers northeast of the town of Chambois, it became occupied on August 19 by a Polish task force consisting of two tank battalions, two infantry battalions, and an anti-tank unit – in all some 1,500 infantrymen and eighty tanks. [See _You Command_, November 2013 and _You Command Solution_, March 2014 issues]

Also on Mount Ormel that day was my friend, Zbigniew Mieczkowski, and members of the tank unit that had taken a wrong turn at the road junction near the farm with the white horse early that morning.

By that date what has been called the Argentan – Falaise Gap, but which in reality could now have been called the Trun-Chambois gap, had been reduced to six miles and was rapidly closing on the fleeing Germans of the 7th Army and the 5th Panzer Army.

Gen. Maczek had noted the importance of Mount Ormel and had ordered its capture as a means of cutting off the retreating Germans.

The Polish task force was in possession of a commanding strip of land along the northern part of Mount Ormel. Long and rather narrow, it ended in a bulbous head that dominated the valley of the Dives River, as well as one of the only highways from the pocket still open, the D-16 road from Chambois to Vimoutiers, which ran across Mount Ormel. The Poles quickly nicknamed it _Maczuga_, the Polish word for Mace, for its resemblance to the bludgeon-like, two-headed weapon of ancient times. The area they occupied encompassed approximately two square kilometers.

The Poles promptly attacked a German column massed on the ground in the valley of the Dives below – the last escape route to the east. As they fled, the Germans were relentlessly harassed from the air and on the ground. They came in a seemingly endless mass of what had once been a strong, cohesive force. Now, they were simply fleeing east anyway they could: on foot, riding on vehicles, using any means possible to escape the rapidly closing Allied trap between the once peaceful villages of Trun and Chambois, both of which now lay in ruins. As they did so, the Poles relentlessly fired upon them from the heights of Mount Ormel.

There were unrivaled scenes of death and carnage from the gauntlet of fire from the Mace and from Allied air and artillery bombardments. These attacks left vehicles burning and clouds of billowing black smoke. There were hundreds of dead Germans strewn everywhere in the valley, many horribly mangled. Cut down in droves, their corpses drifted in the Dives and choked country lanes in what would forever be known as “the Corridor of Death.”

In an effort to keep their escape route open, the Germans struck back with a succession of furious counterattacks. Some desperately clawed their way up the steep slopes of Mount Ormel with fixed bayonets in suicidal assaults into the teeth of the Polish fire. Others attacked from the area of the D-16 highway. Eventually the Poles were surrounded.




A Sherman tank and a German Panther tank are part of the carnage seen on Mount Ormel after the battle.

Violent battles for the Mace raged until August 21, as elements of the 1st SS Panzer Corps launched one counterattack after another to disrupt the Polish attacks on the valley of the Dives, and capture Mount Ormel. No description of hell could have exceeded what took place over that period on and below Hill 262.

The 2d SS Panzer Division, which had already escaped the pocket, was rushed back to attack the Poles from the rear. Many were captured and herded into makeshift POW compounds.

The Poles were unable to evacuate their wounded and the savagery of the fighting prevented the Canadians, who had occupied Chambois, from driving up the D-16 and relieving them.

By the night of August 20, the depleted Poles had been pressed back to the top of the Mace and were in desperate straits. Not only had they suffered heavy losses but they were nearly out of water, food, and ammunition. As they braced for yet another suicide attack on August 21 the commander of the 1st Armored Regiment, Lt. Col. Aleksander Stefanowicz, one of hundreds of Polish wounded, grimly addressed his men, saying:

_Gentlemen, everything is lost. I do not believe the Canadians will manage to help us. We have only 110 men left, with 50 rounds per gun and 5 rounds per tank … Fight to the end! To surrender to the SS is senseless, you know it well. Gentlemen! Good luck – tonight we will die for Poland and civilization. We will fight to the last platoon, to the last tank, then to the last man._




Among the survivors of the battle for Mount Ormel was Zbigniew Mieczkowski

The following morning the Germans resumed their attacks from two directions and succeeded in penetrating the Polish positions. A suicidal attack was rebuffed by the remnants of an infantry battalion supported by Stefanowicz’s tanks that used tracer ammunition in their machine guns to set fire to the grass that killed some of the wounded attackers. It turned out to be the final German effort as gradually the attacks diminished, and then stopped.

As this was taking place, at noon a Polish reconnaissance regiment made contact with Mount Ormel’s defenders, only to have to withdraw after being mistakenly fired upon. About an hour later Canadian grenadiers that had fought for five hours along the D-16 highway from Chambois made contact with the Poles.

The astonished Canadians could only marvel at how the Poles had held so valiantly against elements of thirteen German divisions – six panzer, one parachute, and six infantry. Polish losses were 325 killed and an estimated 1,000 wounded. German losses were enormous.

The amazing stand by the Poles on Mount Ormel prevented an untold number of Germans from fleeing the pocket. The carnage was everywhere: dead Germans and Poles, and a scrap heap of burning and destroyed tanks and armored cars that were scattered across the Mace.

In a touching tribute, Canadian engineers erected a sign on the pinnacle of Mount Ormel, which read simply: “A Polish Battlefield.”

A Polish Reunion in Normandy, Part III

In the final installment next month, the story of the Polish reunion on the bloody Mace forty years later.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*David vs. Goliath: Round Two of the Little Guy Triumphs*
By
Michelle Powell-Smith
Share on Facebook

Tweet on Twitter
Save
*




*
*Battle of Hodow*
The Battle of Hodow is sometimes called the Polish Thermopylae. Fought in June, 1694, the Battle of Hodow involved the forces of the Kingdom of Poland and the Crimean Khanate. Earlier that month, the Crimean Khanate, a force of Muslim Tatars had invaded Polish territory with the intent of pillaging. The Kingdom of Poland responded.


IKEA® Official Site - The 2018 Catalog
Download the IKEA® Catalog Today & get Inspired by New Products! IKEA.com/Catalog

ADVERTISING

The Kingdom of Poland sent a small force of only 400 men, drawn from strongholds in Red Ruthenia, in the modern Ukraine. The Crimean Khanate had invaded Poland with a force numbering massively larger, perhaps as many as 40,000, but certainly at least 25,000. The Polish charged Tatar forces on fields near Hodow, leading to the withdrawal of the Tatar vanguard. The Poles continued to effectively resist the Khanate forces, eventually moving back and into the village of Hodow, creating a barrier using sturdy wooden fences left in past invasions, and using improvised arrows as ammunition when they ran out of their own.

The Polish force of 400 defeated the initial 700 troops in the Crimean vanguard, then continued to defend Hodow for the next six hours. In total, more than 1,000 cavalry and soldiers from the Tatar force were killed, and fewer than 100 of the Polish force.


Metastatic UC Therapy - Physician Info & Resources
Request A Representative To Learn About A Metastatic Bladder Cancer Therapy. bladdercancertreatment.com
Unable to defeat the small Polish force, the Crimean Khanate sent Polish-speaking Tatars to try to negotiate a surrender. This failed and the Crimean Khanate withdrew from Poland entirely. While the Crimean Khanate almost certainly could have, with their larger numbers, forced a victory, they did not pursue this goal.

The victory at Hodow provided the army of the Kingdom of Poland with a significant morale boost. The king paid for replacement horses for the forces at Hodow, as well as medical care for  the soldiers, and ordered a monument commemorating the victory. 

David vs. Goliath: Round Two of the Little Guy Triumphs


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish petroleum industry inventor born 195 years ago 　*
00:17, 25.03.2017

inShare

Save


March 23 marked the 195th birth anniversary of Polish petroleum industry pioneer Jan Jozef Ignacy Lukasiewicz, who in 1853 invented the kerosene lamp which lit up the streets of cities throughout the world and revolutionised medicine by enabling night surgeries. 　
Lukasiewicz was born on March 8 or March 23/24 1822 in Zaduszniki near Mielec, in the Austrian part of partitioned Poland. Soon after Ignacy's birth the family was forced to relocate to the nearby Polish city of Rzeszow (south Poland) due to financial difficulties. In Rzeszow Lukasiewicz attended the local secondary school but failed to pass the exams and left in 1836. In order to help his parents financially he moved to Lancut, where he began work as a pharmacist's assistant.




Lukasiewicz was the first person in Poland and the world to distill oil and was able to exploit it for lighting and create a brand new industry. In early 1854 he opened the world's first oilmine at Bobrka near Krosno (operational as of 2006), simultaneously continuing work on his 1853 invention, the kerosene lamp. Later that year, he set up the first kerosene street lamp in the town Gorlice. In later years he opened several other oil wells, each as a joint venture with local merchants and businessmen. In 1856 , he opened an "oil distillery" in Ulaszowice near Jaslo, the world's first industrial oil refinery. As demand for kerosene was still low, the plant initially produced mostly artificial asphalt, machine oil, and lubricants. The refinery was destroyed in an 1859 fire, but was rebuilt in the following year at Polanka near Krosno.



Lukasiewicz's kerosene lamp became popular with European settlers in the US, who used it to light their homes in America's then unelectrified rural areas. It also revolutionised medicine by enabling world-first night-time emergency surgeries. (PAP)

mb/

Polish petroleum industry inventor born 195 years ago  　  | News | Polish Press Agency


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
Click to expand...



Polish girls are cute, but trying to boast about Polish history is a losing proposition.


----------



## irosie91

another polish joke?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Short Bio of St. Maximilian Kolbe*
*





St. Maximilian Kolbe* was born in Poland in 1894 and at about the age of 10 had a vision of the Virgin Mary. She offered him a white crown and a red crown, representing purity and martyrdom. He chose both, a foreshadowing of his life to come. In 1910, he joined the Conventual Franciscan Order. He was sent to study in Rome where founded the M.I. on October 16, 1917. Ordained a priest in 1918, Father Maximilian returned to Poland and began his untiring missionary activity, starting a monthly magazine and establishing two evangelization centers dedicated to the Immaculate Virgin: Niepokalanów, the “City of the Immaculata,” in Poland, and Mugenzai no Sono in Japan, and envisioned missionary centers worldwide. To better “win the world for Christ  through the Immaculata,” the friars utilized the most modern techniques. St. Maximilian used short-wave radio and planned to build a motion picture studio. In 1939, during WWII, at Niepokalanów he welcomed thousands of refugees, especially Jews. In 1941, St. Maximilian was arrested by the Nazis and taken to the Auschwitz concentration camp. There he offered his life for another prisoner and was condemned to slow death in a starvation bunker. He died on August 14, 1941, with an injection of carbolic acid. Pope John Paul II canonized him as a Saint and Martyr of Charity on October 10, 1982. St. Maximilian Kolbe is considered a patron of journalists, families, prisoners, the pro-life movement, the chemically addicted and those with eating disorders.

St. Maximilian was a ground-breaking theologian. His insights on the Immaculate Conception anticipated the Marian theology of the Second Vatican Council and further developed the Church’s understanding of Mary’s role in God’s Plan of salvation. His Marian thought re-echoes in the Marian teaching of both St. John Paul II and Benedict XVI.

Short Bio of St. Maximilian Kolbe


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Jozef Stos, who was in the first transport of Polish prisoners to the Nazi camp at Auschwitz, has died.



 



HISTORY




Jozef Stos, a former prisoner of Auschwit, 2010. PAP/ANDRZEJ GRYGIEL

 14.06.2016 17:09 PAP

Save

*Jozef Stos, who was in the first transport of Polish prisoners to the Nazi camp at Auschwitz, has died.*
Jozef Stos, a former prisoner of Auschwitz and other German Nazi concentration camps, died on June 14 in Krakow, at the age of 95. He died on the 76th anniversary of the first transport of Poles – including himself – to Auschwitz.
Jozef Stos was born on March 15, 1921 in Okocim. Before the war he was a boy scout. When Germany attacked Poland in September 1939 he joined the volunteer Military Auxiliary Service. After Poland’s defeat he ended up, by way of Stryj and Lviv, in Poland’s eastern regions, where he was captured by the Soviets. He managed to escape and return home, but on May 3, 1940 he was arrested by the Germans and imprisoned in Tarnow.

Stos recalled: “It took me a long time to make it to Brzesko, to Okocim. They asked me: Why did it take you so long? I told them I was held prisoner by the Soviets and was released because I was a student. The Germans didn’t believe me. They decided that since I was released, I had to be a Soviet agent, and they put me in prison.”

On June 14, 1940 the Germans deported 728 Polish political prisoners from Tarnow to Auschwitz; Jozef Stos was among them.

“On the morning of June 13 they started taking us out and taking us away in small groups, emptying the prison cells. (…) They were supposedly going to take us to Germany to be farm labourers. (…). The next day they loaded us onto passenger carriages in a special train. (…) We got to a station called Auschwitz, and continued on. The tracks were rusted and the train moved slowly. All of a sudden, we heard, “Raus!” There was shouting, the crash of doors being opened. Then it started! Shouting, screaming, beatings, dogs barking! On the other side of the square there were uniformed soldiers with heavy machine guns,” he recalled. At Auschwitz he received the prisoner number 752.

On October 29, 1944 he was transferred to the Sachsenhausen camp and then to the Hadmersleben subcamp of Buchenwald. After being evacuated, he walked in a convoy to Dessau-Roeslau, then loaded onto a barge and floated down the Elbe. After the Germans guarding them attempted but failed to sink the barges several times, on May 8, 1945 he led an escape by about 50 people.

After the war Jozef Stos returned home to Okocim. He became an architect and was very active part in volunteer work, especially the history of the Auschwitz camp. (PAP)

Jozef Stos, who was in the first transport of Polish prisoners to the Nazi camp at Auschwitz, has died.  | History | Poland | Pope in Poland 2016 - press center


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Polish girls are cute, but trying to boast about Polish history is a losing proposition.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Polish girls are cute, but trying to boast about Polish history is a losing proposition.
Click to expand...


That sounds pretty prejudiced, especially for someone claiming to be anti-prejudiced.

Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"



You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
Click to expand...


How do you figure, otherwise?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> another polish joke?



What's a Polish joke?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Irish honor Polish explorer and scientist who helped Famine victims*
Jane Walsh

@IrishCentral

April 07, 2015 02:17 AM
 Print

*0*SHARES
/
 Facebook
 Email
 Twitter
 Pinterest
Comment





Paweł Edmund Strzelecki, to be honored with Dublin plaque, helped to raise funds for those in need.WIKIMEDIA

A plaque commemorating a Polish explorer, scientist and philanthropist who helped victims of the Famine has been erected in Dublin.

At a ceremony in Sackville Place last week, Lord Mayor of Dublin Christy Burkeand Mayor of Poznań Jacek Jaśkowiak unveiled the plaque honoring Sir Paweł Edmund Strzelecki.

Strzelecki  was an explorer and geologist who spent a great deal of his earlier adult life in Australia. Having settled in Britain and gained British citizenship Strzelecki’s involvement in Ireland began.

At the end of 1846, the Great Irish Famine was under way and the British Relief Association formed with the sum of £500,000. Strzelecki was assigned the position as agent to superintend the distribution of supplies in County Sligo and County Mayo.

He devoted himself to his task although for a time he was incapacitated by faminefever. Through 1847 and 1848 he worked in Dublin as sole agent for the association. In recognition of his services he was made a Companion of the Order of the Bath (CB) in November 1848. Strzelecki also helped impoverished Irish families to seek new lives in Australia.

The mayor of Dublin said it was a “great pleasure” to unveil the plaque as Strzelecki “did so much for the Irish people during one of the darkest periods of our history.”

Tánaiste Joan Burton, who was present at the unveiling, said she is “greatly struck by the ideals of solidarity and human compassion Paweł Edmund Strzelecki’s life and work represent.”

“I can think of few better representatives of the positive influence of the Polish people in Ireland. So let’s honour him and cherish his memory.

“Just as we should cherish the hundreds of thousands of contributions our Polish community has made to the modern, inclusive Ireland we’re building today. I hope to see our two nations grow even closer in the years ahead.”

The unveiling ceremony was part of the PolskaÉire festival celebrating the Polish community in Ireland.

The plaque was funded by the people of Poznań and the Poznań Irish Culture Foundation, and erected with the support of the Irish Polish Society, Dublin City Council, the Polish Embassy and Clerys department store.

Here's a short biography of Paweł Edmund Strzelecki: 

Irish honor Polish explorer and scientist who helped Famine victims


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
Click to expand...



The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another polish joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Polish joke?
Click to expand...


it's  a dumpling containing grated cabbage and a chili pepper called  SCOTCH BONNET.    The target of
the joke is instructed to EAT THE WHOLE DUMPLING in one bite.    Then, everyone laughs


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another polish joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Polish joke?
Click to expand...



Look in the mirror.


----------



## irosie91

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another polish joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a Polish joke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


ok----I did----now what?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
Click to expand...



I DON'T THINK........   <<<not a polish joke


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
Click to expand...


Poland fought the Mongols, the Ottoman Turks, the Holy Roman Empire, Kievan Rus,  Sweden, German Prussia,  Moscovite Russia,  Soviet Russia, Nazi Germany,  the Crimean Khanate, Cossacks,  Moldova, Austria, Britain, Spain, and Ukraine.

What about your Ireland?

Poland stood toe, to toe with some of the biggest empires.

Ireland not so much.

Ireland had actually vanished for much longer.
(Starting with the Tudor invasions of Ireland in the 16th century)
Poland didn't get wiped off the map until the late 18th century)

So much you know.

I hope you're not a History Teacher.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
Click to expand...


you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.

R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger. 

There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
Click to expand...


Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.

Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.

Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).

That's a lot longer span.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
Click to expand...


Uh, so did Poles, actually.

Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
(That's 10 X)


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
Click to expand...


poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
Click to expand...


Just about every battle Poland was outnumbered.

But, you just bragged about Nazi Germany being outnumbered by Soviets,
but
they lost too.

So, Germans are also hardly the stuff of greatness, either.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about every battle Poland was outnumbered.
> 
> But, you just bragged about Nazi Germany being outnumbered by Soviets,
> but
> they lost too.
> 
> So, Germans are also hardly the stuff of greatness, either.
Click to expand...


It's stupid to compare, Poland never attempted what Nazi Germany almost did- conquer Russia, and 4 years is a hell of a lot longer than 5 weeks


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
Click to expand...


The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.

6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.

Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.

The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.

So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.

Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
As 
opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about every battle Poland was outnumbered.
> 
> But, you just bragged about Nazi Germany being outnumbered by Soviets,
> but
> they lost too.
> 
> So, Germans are also hardly the stuff of greatness, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's stupid to compare, Poland never attempted what Nazi Germany almost did- conquer Russia, and 4 years is a hell of a lot longer than 5 weeks
Click to expand...


Wrong, again.

Which I just pointed out in the past comment.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## irosie91

sobie------it won't help-----no matter what Poland has done------you are still
little sobie


----------



## Unkotare

Chopped up by neighbors 7 times, ceased to exist for a total of at least 132 years. Focus on pottery.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
Click to expand...


poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Chopped up by neighbors 7 times, ceased to exist for a total of at least 132 years. Focus on pottery.



You mean Ireland?


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
Click to expand...





Shit-shoveler is embarrassed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
Click to expand...


Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.

Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
Yes, more wins, than losses.

List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit-shoveler is embarrassed.
Click to expand...




NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
Click to expand...


Because Poles are a minority in the U.S.A, whom mostly are very assimilated, most Poles don't know much more about Polish history than other Americans.

However, many Polish people in Poland, whom are history buffs, understand Poland's won many battles when outnumbered.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit-shoveler is embarrassed.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm trying to make you look stupid, which you did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
Click to expand...


Poland had Russian Allies, what are you even talking about?


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis

Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
Click to expand...


Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought, the Spartans maybe? Hannibal and Carthage? the Germans won countless battles against the more numerous Russians with one panzer commander destroying an enemy 7 times larger.
> 
> There are countless minor battles in history as well so I doubt you can say this with any authority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had Russian Allies, what are you even talking about?
Click to expand...

Seven Boyars - Wikipedia    the poles were invited by some russians into Moscow, and russia was in internal disarray, hardly a conquest


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Hitler, and Lee lost pretty quickly.
> 
> Poland fought since 966 mostly outnumbered.
> 
> Only 2 times it fell (Partitions + WW2).
> 
> That's a lot longer span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had Russian Allies, what are you even talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seven Boyars - Wikipedia    the poles were invited by some russians into Moscow, and russia was in internal disarray, hardly a conquest
Click to expand...


The Russians had help from Sweden, and they had more troops than Poland in the Battle of Klushino.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> poland fell in 5 weeks to the Germans, hardly the stuff of greatness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
Click to expand...


you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference

and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS

also you are backtracking, fighting against the odds includes modern wars, such as 1939, when poland collapsed in 5 weeks - hardly the stuff of great warriors


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff of Greatness is Poland in 1610.
> 
> 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces in the Battle of Klushino in 1610.
> 
> Then Poland stormed in 1610 Moscow, capturing, and conquering Russia.
> 
> The Russian King paid tribute to Poland as a vassal, in the Russian Homage.
> 
> So, Poland did far greater than Nazi Germany did in Russia.
> 
> Keep in mind Poland did this 1 vs 2 (Poland vs Russia + Sweden)
> As
> opposed to Nazis who had a whole bunch of allies like Italy, Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia in WW2 during Operation Barbarosssa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
Click to expand...


The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> poland was larger, had russian allies,  and russia much weaker in a much longer war, and it doesn't sweep under the rug the 1939 collapse. If you want to make the thesis that poland has been such a great military power then they would have made a better showing of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
Click to expand...


well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data

and sorry, I mistook you for someone who was taking this topic seriously, you just revealed what a clown you are by stating that was your goal. Secondly if that was your goal, then why didn't you state it on the OP? retard


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
Click to expand...



Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.

Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.

Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.

Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.

Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.

Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.

Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.

Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.

Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.

Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.

Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.

Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.

Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.

Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,

Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.

Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.

Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.

Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.

Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.

Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.

Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.

Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.

Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was in perpetual war, since it started.
> 
> Far more than other countries, so far more wins.
> Yes, more wins, than losses.
> 
> List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> and sorry, I mistook you for someone who was taking this topic seriously, you just revealed what a clown you are by stating that was your goal. Secondly if that was your goal, then why didn't you state it on the OP? retard
Click to expand...


Actually it took about 45 minutes to write them out too.

That was part of it, but it was funny that Unkotare, and yourself didn't know about all the times Poles beat forces when outnumbered.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


>



Ireland's not on the map there, either.

The difference is Ireland lost their nation to Anglos 1 vs 1.

Poland lost their nation fighting most of the biggest empires of Eurasia, and finally fell 1 vs 3 in the Partitions.


----------



## ChrisL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
Click to expand...


Wow!  That's pretty amazing, that they managed to win being so outnumbered.  

No wonder I'm so tough!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ChrisL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That's pretty amazing, that they managed to win being so outnumbered.
> 
> No wonder I'm so tough!
Click to expand...


The Battle of Hodow 1694, the Battle of Trembowla 1675, and the Siege of Kamenets 1672 are particularly extremely impressive.

Poles are probably even ahead of Spartans in these.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That list contains rebellions and fighting as conquered battle thralls- bad analysis
> 
> Poland would have made a better showing in 1939 if it were a great modern military power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
Click to expand...


that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
Click to expand...


Why don't you prove it?


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
Click to expand...

me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass


----------



## ChrisL

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland has the most wins when outnumbered, I never said anything about Poland being a modern military power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
Click to expand...


So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
Click to expand...


I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.

I think I proved that point.

I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.

That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.

You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.

Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.

But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Polish history is much more interesting than Irish history. "Ahem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself that, shit-shoveler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure, otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The French are "fight to the last man" badasses compared to the Polish. The Polish state disappears more often than a rabbit at a magic show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than the Polish, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can think it, which means crap unless you show it.
> 
> R.E. Lee was outnumbered in every battle he fought,
Click to expand...


Wrong, In the Battle of *Gaines' Mill* *Lee had more people.*
In the Battle *Malvern Hill*  Lee had more people.
In the Battle  *Beaver Dam Creek  Lee had more people.

Lee was outnumbered in the Battle of Antietam ,  the Battle of Chancellorsville , the Battle of the Wilderness , 
Battle of Spotsylvania Courthouse ,and the Battle of Fredericksburg or the Battle of Appomattox Court House .*

So, what?

None of this proves your suggestion that Lee may have won more Battles when outnumbered than Poles.

Actually it proves much the opposite.

*
*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Source: Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw
Reserarchers at the Quantum Memory Laboratory at the Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw have built a quantum memory capable of storing 665 quantum states of light simultaneously - reported the Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw in a release sent to PAP. Researchers used a cloud of laser-cooled atoms to achieve this.

The results of the experiment have been published in the prestigious scientific journal Nature Communications.

According to the release, memory is an indispensable element in any information processing process. Just like you cannot build a classic computer without RAM, it is not possible to build a quantum computer without the so-called quantum memory. It is a device capable of storing a superposition of quantum states that can be reproduced on the memory user\'s command. The key parameter of such a memory is its capacity, meaning the number of qubits (quantum bits) that memory can effectively process.

Simultaneous operation on many qubits is the key to efficient parallel quantum computing that offers new opportunities in the fields of imaging or communication. Particularly high amount of such information can be encoded with many photons with precisely controlled properties.

"Regardless of the efforts, the production of multiple photons on demand is an experimental challenge for all groups dealing with quantum information processing. Currently popular combining multiple single photon emitters into one network ("multiplexing" popular in telecommunications) has the disadvantage that with the increase in number the needed photons, technical complexity rapidly increases" - the release reads.

Researchers explain that the use of quantum memory in the generation process causes a dramatic reduction in the waiting time for the production of ten to twenty photons (a number sufficient to make elementary quantum calculations) from several years to seconds. Currently, there are many ways of storing, as well as coding information about emitted photons. A promising idea is to use information on the emission angles of photons, which in combination with a camera sensitive to single photons allows direct registration of the light emitted from the memory.

The quantum memory constructed at the Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw can store several hundred states of light simultaneously - which is a world record. Solutions from other research groups now allow for the simultaneous storage of photons in up to several dozen states.

"The heart of the system built at the University of Warsaw is the so-called magneto-optical trap (MOT): a group of rubidium atoms in a glass vacuum chamber is trapped and cooled to 20 microkelvins with lasers and a magnetic field. The memory protocol is based on non-resonance light scattering on atoms: in the recording process, we illuminate a cold cloud of atoms with a laser, which results in photons being emitted at random angles, then recorded by a sensitive camera" - explain experts from the Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw.

According to physicists from the University of Warsaw, information on the directions of dispersion is stored inside the set of atoms in the form of collective excitations (so-called spin waves) that can be reconstructed on demand in the form of another group of photons. Measurement of the correlation between the direction of photons emitted during the recording and reading from the memory allows to conclude that the experiment produces light, the properties of which can not be described using classical optics.

The prototype quantum memory from the Faculty of Physics of the University of Warsaw occupies two large optical tables and functions thanks to nine lasers and three computers that control its operation.

Researchers emphasized that the quantum memory created at the Warsaw university is unique in one more respect. Information about all photons emitted from memory is stored in the same volume of atoms that share the saved information. This allowed to observe the interference of two spin waves originating from the atoms in the external magnetic field, described by a different set of quantum numbers.

"In the future, this will allow further, more complicated manipulation of the state of atoms, and ultimately the production of individual photons with parameters controlled by the experimenters" - explained the head of the Quantum Memory Laboratory, Dr. Wojciech Wasilewski.

PAP - Science in Poland

kflo/ agt/ kap/

tr. RL





http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/news/news%2C27685%2Crecord-capacity-quantum-memory-built-university-warsaw.html


----------



## Taz

"Polish Greatness" 

The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!



Proven very wrong above.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!



I think it's more greatness for a country not to do any recorded genocide like Poland, rather than to win wars.

But, Poland's actually has won the most wars.

List of wars involving Poland - Wikipedia

If you glance there, and compare it to other countries list of wars on Wiki.

You'll notice Poland has far more war wins, than anyone else.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!
Click to expand...


80% of the Nazi German army was on Horse units in WW2.

Beyond me why this isn't spoken of, just making fun of Poles for also having Horse units.

Why in America, idiots pick sides with our German enemies over our Polish allies is beyond me.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of the Nazi German army was on Horse units in WW2.
> 
> Beyond me why this isn't spoken of, just making fun of Poles for also having Horse units.
> 
> Why in America, idiots pick sides with our German enemies over our Polish allies is beyond me.
Click to expand...

Because Polacks are funny.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of the Nazi German army was on Horse units in WW2.
> 
> Beyond me why this isn't spoken of, just making fun of Poles for also having Horse units.
> 
> Why in America, idiots pick sides with our German enemies over our Polish allies is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Polacks are funny.
Click to expand...


GERM-Mans are funny, how could a people go from Hitler's genocide to Merkel's suicide?


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Polish Greatness"
> 
> The country whose motto is: We Surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of the Nazi German army was on Horse units in WW2.
> 
> Beyond me why this isn't spoken of, just making fun of Poles for also having Horse units.
> 
> Why in America, idiots pick sides with our German enemies over our Polish allies is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Polacks are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GERM-Mans are funny, how could a people go from Hitler's genocide to Merkel's suicide?
Click to expand...

I bet you guys are STILL afraid of Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proven very wrong above.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot, first you charge... ...  ON HORSEBACK!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 80% of the Nazi German army was on Horse units in WW2.
> 
> Beyond me why this isn't spoken of, just making fun of Poles for also having Horse units.
> 
> Why in America, idiots pick sides with our German enemies over our Polish allies is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Polacks are funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GERM-Mans are funny, how could a people go from Hitler's genocide to Merkel's suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you guys are STILL afraid of Germans.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid German idiots have ruined Europe, over, and over, and over again.

This  Germ-Chimp nation must disappear.


----------



## NCC1701

ChrisL said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have not demonstrated that, you just keep saying it, big difference
> 
> and again, a 'win' when fighting under Napolean is pure BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
Click to expand...


take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.

No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.


----------



## ChrisL

NCC1701 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you dummies can't grasp logic? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
Click to expand...


No he doesn't.  Nobody has to do what YOU say.  Get over your silly self.  You are just a nobody on the internet.  If you want to disprove any of his claims, then go ahead.  Nobody owes you a goddamn thing.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
Click to expand...


The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.

You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.

Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?

 It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won. 

1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?

2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?

3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.

4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?


----------



## NCC1701

ChrisL said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you dummies can't grasp logic? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he doesn't.  Nobody has to do what YOU say.  Get over your silly self.  You are just a nobody on the internet.  If you want to disprove any of his claims, then go ahead.  Nobody owes you a goddamn thing.
Click to expand...


it is not my rule that claims require proof, it is logic's rule you hopeless dumbshit


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
Click to expand...


I did list some defensive battles where Poles were outnumbered by more than 6.

Obviously German Nazis, and Confederates weren't good at war all the time, either.... That's why they lost.

Poland fought perpetual war, and stood for 800 years from Mieszko to the Partitions.

German Nazis fought war, and stood  for a few a years.

Yet, you seem to mistakenly think German Nazis somehow did better than Poles.

Actually Poles in WW2 were more outnumbered, than Nazi Germans were on the whole.

But, you don't take this for account.

You sound like some desperate idiot, with some bone to pick with Poland, actually.

Probably a disgruntled German who thinks they're the almighty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
Click to expand...


China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.

Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.

Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.

Poland did exceedingly well.

In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.

In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.

Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
Then
Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.

The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you dummies can't grasp logic? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he doesn't.  Nobody has to do what YOU say.  Get over your silly self.  You are just a nobody on the internet.  If you want to disprove any of his claims, then go ahead.  Nobody owes you a goddamn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not my rule that claims require proof, it is logic's rule you hopeless dumbshit
Click to expand...


I posted a bunch of battles where Poles won where outnumbered, or held off much, much bigger forces for days, or even weeks, and months.

All I said is Poles probably won more Battles when outnumbered than anyone else.

If you could counter it, you would.

You're just being unreasonable, desperate, and lazy at this point.


----------



## Toro

I had pierogies for dinner tonight, made by my awesome, intelligent wife of Polish heritage.

It reminded me that not all Poles are brain-dead racists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> I had pierogies for dinner tonight, made by my awesome, intelligent wife of Polish heritage.
> 
> It reminded me that not all Poles are brain-dead racists.



There's no evidence of racial equality.

Anti-Racists are brain-dead.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
Click to expand...




NCC1701 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea was to make Unkotare, and yourself look as stupid as possible, before actually listing  full lists of Polish battles won when outnumbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
Click to expand...


I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.

YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.

But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.

Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
Click to expand...


In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.

In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.

In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.

In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.

In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.

In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.

In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets

In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.
The famous Battle of Thermopylae was a defensive battle by Sparta.

That didn't last near as long as Poles did in the Siege of Smolensk 1632 - 1633, where Poles were largely outnumbered by Russians for about 1 year, and held for victory.

Siege of Smolensk (1632–33) - Wikipedia


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's fucking stupid, because all you are doing is making yourself look stupid by not backing your claim with data
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
Click to expand...


I don't have the claim fuckstick, you do. Pointing out that you have not substantiated your claim is my claim, and it is not even a claim, it is a statement of fact. You have not shown they have won more outnumbered, more per century, etc. because you refuse to look at anyone else. It is impossible to make your claim with also examining what the rest of the world has done.

Lee didn't 'hold off' Lee attacked when he could, victories of offensive maneuver are far more impressive than folks turtling into a fort. Audie Murphy held off something like an entire German Battalion, all by himself, so it isn't something only poles can do, anybody can. You didn't segregrate battles by type, something that should be done when looking at military acheivement of this sort.

There would literally be hundreds of individual regiment sized battles to look over on the eastern front in 41-45, no I am not going to make a tally just for you, I am only telling you how to actually prove your own claim.

Here is the wiki on france battles  List of wars involving France - Wikipedia   over 50 alone under Napolean. I am not going to parse out in which the french were outnumbered, because a) I don't want to waste my time, and b) I am not the one going around making a claim about how one country has more than another.  You think the length of your list is impressive, it is not. You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lee didn't 'hold off' Lee attacked when he could, victories of offensive maneuver are far more impressive than folks turtling into a fort. Audie Murphy held off something like an entire German Battalion, all by himself, so it isn't something only poles can do, anybody can. You didn't segregrate battles by type, something that should be done when looking at military acheivement of this sort.
> 
> /QUOTE]
Click to expand...


I already listed almost all of Lee's Battles, doof.
I proved they weren't outnumbered so much like many battles Poles were in.

In fact, I pulverized your claim that Lee was always outnumbered.

I can't even find Audie Murphy's holding off a German Battalion?

You made the claim, by your own logic, you should bring up the evidence for it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would literally be hundreds of individual regiment sized battles to look over on the eastern front in 41-45, no I am not going to make a tally just for you, I am only telling you how to actually prove your own claim.
Click to expand...


Prove it then.

Nazi Germans lost, anyways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the wiki on france battles  List of wars involving France - Wikipedia   over 50 alone under Napolean. I am not going to parse out in which the french were outnumbered, because a) I don't want to waste my time, and b) I am not the one going around making a claim about how one country has more than another.  /QUOTE]
Click to expand...


I've flipped through about 30 battles by France, and haven't even found one yet, where they were outnumbered like Poland was.

Now, it's on you to bring forward the proof of France having more battle wins when outnumber than Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
Click to expand...


No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.

When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.

You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.

So, what's the difference?

The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.

In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.

Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia

Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.

Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Audie Murphy held off something like an entire German Battalion, all by himself, so it isn't something only poles can do, anybody can.
Click to expand...


1,500 Poles, and 80 tanks held off, and beat remnants of 20 Nazi German Infantry, and Panzer divisions in Hill 262,  killing over 1,500 German Nazis, and closing the important Falaise Pocket.

Hill 262 - Wikipedia

The highest scoring Squadron of the Battle of Britain, was a Polish Squadron.

No. 303 Polish Fighter Squadron - Wikipedia

Poles won the first Battle of WW2, presumably when outnumbered, in the Battle of Mokra 1939.

Battle of Mokra - Wikipedia

Poles won at Krasnobrod in 1939.

Battle of Krasnobród (1939) - Wikipedia

Poles won at the Battle of Woka Weglow in 1939 with 1,000 Polish calvary vs 2,000 Germans, including 37 tanks.

Battle of Wólka Węglowa - Wikipedia

200 Poles held off 3,400 Nazi Germans for 6 days in Westerplatte.

Battle of Westerplatte - Wikipedia

800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans for 3 days in Wizna.

Battle of Wizna - Wikipedia

So, to say Poles always did poorly in WW2, would be a lie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
Click to expand...


The Dutch only lasted 3 days in WW2, the Danes only lasted  1 day in WW2.

Poland did much better than those.

Even though Polish, and Dutch military funding, and army sizes were more similar to each other, than to French, or Nazi German funding, and military sizes.

Speak of which  France only lasted about 10 days longer than Poland, despite having much more military funding, a bigger population size, help from Britain, and no Soviet Invasion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
Click to expand...


There's 4  big factors why Poland didn't perform so well in WW2.

1.) Soviets gave Nazi Germany vast resources in the German - Soviet - Credit Agreement, fueling their war effort, to both make, and fuel vehicles like tanks.
Poland had tanks too, like the 7TP but they generally ran out of gas.

2.) Nazis spent massive amounts of their GDP on military spending, Poland did not. (Probably because Poland was trying to focus on the economy)

3.) Nazi Germany got a big build up in Tanks, and Motor vehicles by annexing Czech lands, and acquiring Skoda, actually the best Nazi tank during the Invasion of Poland, was the Czech Skoda  Panzer 38(t)

4.) A lot of fighting aged Poles had left for America just before WW2.
Actually a Polish American population 5 million in WW2, had produced 1 million soldiers.
While Poland of 34 million in WW2, had produced 1 million soldiers.


----------



## ChrisL

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dutch only lasted 3 days in WW2, the Danes only lasted  1 day in WW2.
> 
> Poland did much better than those.
> 
> Even though Polish, and Dutch military funding, and army sizes were more similar to each other, than to French, or Nazi German funding.
> 
> Speak of which  France only lasted about 10 days longer than Poland, despite having much more military funding, a bigger population size, help from Britain, and no Soviet Invasion.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter how many things you post.  You will never "please" this person.  He is just trolling you.  Going out of your way to provide any further information to this poster is just a waste of your time.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ChrisL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dutch only lasted 3 days in WW2, the Danes only lasted  1 day in WW2.
> 
> Poland did much better than those.
> 
> Even though Polish, and Dutch military funding, and army sizes were more similar to each other, than to French, or Nazi German funding.
> 
> Speak of which  France only lasted about 10 days longer than Poland, despite having much more military funding, a bigger population size, help from Britain, and no Soviet Invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how many things you post.  You will never "please" this person.  He is just trolling you.  Going out of your way to provide any further information to this poster is just a waste of your time.
Click to expand...


True, but I do enjoy all things Polish, military discussions, and a good debate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

One British pilot was killed for every 4.9 enemy planes downed. The Poles managed to notch up 10.5 enemy planes per pilot death.

In The Forgotten Few, his tribute to the Polish air force, historian Adam Zamoyski puts this down to ‘superior tactics and better team work — the last thing the RAF top brass had expected of them’.



Read more: Why did we humiliate the Polish aces after their Battle of Britain heroics? | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Personal: Birth date: May 18, 1920

Death date: April 2, 2005

Birth place: Wadowice, Poland

Birth name: Karol Jozef Wojtyla

Father: Karol Wojtyla, officer in the Polish Army

Mother: Emilia Wojtyla

Education: Doctorate in Philosophy and a Doctorate in Sacred Theology, Jagiellonian University

Other Facts: Pope John Paul II died in April 2005 at the age of 84. His official cause of death was septic shock and cardio-circulatory collapse. He had suffered from Parkinson's disease, arthritis and other ailments for several years before his death.

Upon his election in 1978, John Paul II was the first non-Italian Pope in 455 years. His official title was: Bishop of Rome, Vicar of Jesus Christ, Successor of the Prince of the Apostles, Supreme Pontiff of the Western Church, Patriarch of the West, Primate of Italy, Archbishop and Metropolitan of the Province of Rome, Sovereign of the State of Vatican City.

Achievements: First pope to visit the White House.

First modern pope to visit a synagogue.

First pope to visit Cuba.

The most widely traveled pope in history.

Canonized more saints than any other pope.

Created 232 cardinals.

Re-established diplomatic relations with Great Britain after a 450-year break.

In January 1984, re-established diplomatic relations with the United States which had been broken since 1867.

Established diplomatic relations with Israel and with the PLO.

Timeline: May 18, 1920 - Karol Jozef Wojtyla is born in Wadowice, Poland, at 7 Koscielna Street. The little boy nicknamed Lolek is the third and last child of Karol, an officer in the Polish Army, and Emilia. His brother Edmund was born in 1906 and a sister, Olga, died in infancy in 1914.

1938 - After Karol Jr. graduates from high school, the Wojtylas move from Wadowice to Krakow. Karol Jr. attends Jagiellonian University until World War II begins in September 1939.

1941 - Wojtyla and his friends start an underground theater, called the Rhapsodic Theater, to present works in Polish in defiance of the Nazis. During the day, Wojtyla works in quarries and chemical factories.

1942 - Wojtyla joins an underground seminary organized by Archbishop Sapieha.

1946 - Wojtyla is ordained by Cardinal Sapieha to become a priest and celebrates his first Mass.

1946-1948 - Wojtyla studies in Rome, where he earns a doctorate in philosophy. After returning to Poland, he also earns a doctorate in Sacred Theology from Jagellonian University in December 1948.

1958 - Wojtyla is consecrated as a bishop.

1962-1965 - Wojtyla participates in Vatican II in Rome. He sides with the reformers who want to modernize the church. He also contributes to a document that states that the Church no longer considers Jews responsible for Christ's death.

March 8, 1964 - Wojtyla is ordained as Archbishop of Krakow.

June 26, 1967 - In a secret consistory, Wojtyla is elevated to cardinal. Two days later, he is formally installed in a Vatican ceremony.

October 16, 1978 - Cardinal Karol Wojtyla is elected to be the 264th pope, the first non-Italian in 455 years. He is also the youngest pope since 1846. He takes the name John Paul II to honor his three immediate predecessors.

October 2, 1979 - Addresses the General Assembly of the United Nations in New York.

May 13, 1981 - Pope John Paul II is shot by Turkish gunman Mehmet Ali Agca in Saint Peter's Square. He is wounded in the abdomen, arm and hand. Two others are wounded as well. Vatican Secretary of State Agostino Cardinal Casaroli takes over as temporary head of the Roman Catholic Church.

December 27, 1983 - The pope meets with Ali Agca at Rebibbia Prison.

January 10, 1984 - The United States re-establishes full diplomatic relations with the Vatican.

December 26, 1994 - Time Magazine names Pope John Paul II its Man of the Year.

October 5, 1995 - He addresses the General Assembly of the United Nations in New York, commemorating the organization's 50th anniversary.

March 16, 1998 - The Vatican releases a formal apology to Jews for the Church's failure to do more to prevent the Holocaust.

March 12, 2000 - Apologizes for the Church's mistreatment of Jews, non-Catholic Christians, women, the poor and minorities over the last 2,000 years.

March 16, 2004 - With 25 years and 5 months as pope, John Paul II becomes the third longest serving pontiff in history, behind St. Peter's 32 years and Pope Pius IX's 31 years 7 months.

June 15, 2004 - Pope John Paul II asks forgiveness for the Inquisition, "for errors committed in the service of truth through use of methods that had nothing to do with the Gospel."

February 1, 2005 - Hospitalized with a respiratory infection.

February 9, 2005 - For the first time in his papacy, John Paul II does not perform the Ash Wednesday Mass at the Vatican.

February 11, 2005 - Is released from the hospital.

February 24, 2005 - Re-hospitalized at Gemelli Hospital after relapsing with the flu. Successfully undergoes a tracheotomy to relieve respiratory problems.

March 13, 2005 - Released from the hospital.

March 30, 2005 - The Vatican announces that the pope is being fed by a nasal tube.

March 31, 2005 - Given last rites after developing a high-fever and a urinary tract infection.

April 1, 2005 - The Vatican says in a written statement that the pope had suffered cardiocirculatory collapse and septic shock. The Vatican denied reports that the pope was in a coma and described his condition as "lucid, fully conscious."

April 2, 2005 - Pope John Paul II dies at 9:37 p.m. in his private apartment in the Vatican.

April 8, 2005 - His funeral takes place in Saint Peter's Square and he is buried in a crypt under Saint Peter's Basilica.

May 2005 - Pope Benedict XVI waives the wait period for review for beatification and canonization, which is at least five years after death.

May 1, 2011 - Is beatified, or declared "blessed," as a saint by his successor Pope Benedict XVI. A vial of Pope John Paul II's blood is displayed before the crowd.

July 5, 2013 - The Vatican announces that Pope John Paul II will be made a saint.

April 27, 2014 - Is canonized a saint, along with Pope John XXIII.

Travels: 1979 - Dominican Republic, Mexico, the Bahamas, Poland, Ireland, the United States and Turkey.

1980 - Zaire, the Congo, Kenya, Ghana, Upper Volta (Burkina Faso), Ivory Coast, France, Brazil and West Germany.

1981 - Pakistan, the Philippines, Guam, Japan and the United States.

1982 - Nigeria, Benin, Gabon, Equatorial Guinea, Portugal, Switzerland, San Marino, Spain, United Kingdom, Brazil and Argentina.

1983 - Portugal, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Panama, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Belize, Haiti, Poland, France and Austria.

1984 - US, South Korea, Papua New Guinea, the Solomon Islands, Thailand, Switzerland, Canada, Spain, the Dominican Republic and Puerto Rico.

1985 - Venezuela, Ecuador, Peru, Trinidad and Tobago, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Belgium, Togo, Ivory Coast, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Zaire, Kenya, Morocco, Liechtenstein and Switzerland.

1986 - India, Colombia, St Lucia, France, Bangladesh, Singapore, Fiji Islands, New Zealand, Australia and Seychelles.

1987 - Uruguay, Chile, Argentina, West Germany, Poland, the United States and Canada.

1988 - Uruguay, Bolivia, Paraguay, Peru, Austria, Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho, Mozambique, Swaziland and France.

1989 - Madagascar, Reunion Island, Zambia, Malawi, Norway, Iceland, Finland, Denmark, Sweden, Spain, South Korea, Indonesia, Mauritius and East Timor.

1990 - Cape Verde, Guinea Bissau, Mali, Burkina Faso, Chad, Czechoslovakia, Mexico, Curacao, Malta, Tanzania, Burundi, Rwanda and Ivory Coast.

1991 - Portugal, Poland, Hungary and Brazil.

1992 - Senegal, Gambia, Guinea, Angola, Sao Tome and Principe, and the Dominican Republic.

1993 - Benin, Uganda, Sudan, Albania, Spain, Jamaica, Mexico, US, Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.

1994 - Croatia.

1995 - Philippines, Papua New Guinea, Australia, Sri Lanka, Czech Republic, Poland, Belgium, Slovakia, Cameroon, South Africa, Kenya and the United States.

1996 - Guatemala, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Venezuela, Tunisia, Slovenia, Germany, Hungary and France.

1997 - Bosnia, Czech Republic, Lebanon, Poland, France and Brazil.

1998 - Cuba, Nigeria, Austria and Croatia.

1999 - Mexico, US, Romania, Poland, Slovenia, India and Georgia.

2000 - Egypt, Jordan, Israel, the Palestinian Territories and Portugal.

2001 - Greece, Syria, Malta, Ukraine, Kazakhstan and Armenia.

2002 - Azerbaijan, Bulgaria, Canada, Guatemala, Mexico and Poland.

2003 - Spain, Croatia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, and Slovakia.

2004 - France and Switzerland.

Pope John Paul II Fast Facts


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*A builder of bridges in America*

*Rudolf Modrzejewski's career across the Atlantic was certainly helped along by the fame and connections of his mother, a prominent actress, but also by the comprehensive engineering education he obtained at France’s leading university. He is known in the United States to this day as Ralph Modjeski.*




© J. Mieczkowski/Wikimedia Commons" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Until the second half of the 18th century, wood and stone were mainly used to build bridges. In 1779, the English engineer and metallurgy pioneer Abraham Darby built across the River Severn in Britain the first iron arch bridge in the world, modelled on ancient stone bridges. In America three years earlier, thanks to John Finley's design, the first iron-chain suspension bridge was built across Jacob’s Creek river, and 13 years later, a famous 75-meter-long chain bridge was constructed across the Merimac river.

In later years, chains were replaced by braided steel ropes, each consisting usually of over 1,000 twisted wires with a diameter of 3 mm. European engineers, however, quickly abandoned the construction of suspension bridges because they were susceptible to side winds. American constructors, on the other hand, still favoured these bridges, and after introducing additional stiffening supports they created architectural masterpieces.

The pioneers in this type of construction undoubtedly included Ralph Modjeski, known in Poland as Rudolf Modrzejewski – the talented son of prominent actress Helena Modrzejewska. He made a career in America and his architectural and construction firm Modjeski & Masters still operates today. He was not preordained to become a bridge builder though, and he may not have left Poland, a country that was not even on the map, having been ravaged by the partitioning powers.

*Dolcio’s difficult childhood*

Helena Modrzejewska, before she became a star of the American stage, began her acting career modestly in a small theatre in Bochnia, near Krakow. Before appearing there, she helped her mother, Józefa Bendowa, run the first women's cafe in Krakow (founded in 1854), where she learned the cooking skills that she would use throughout her life, creating her hand-made “Own Stuffed Buns”, the recipe which she left to her friend and frequent house visitor Ignacy Jan Paderewski.

As for the origin of the future actress, it is known that she was christened Jadwiga Helena. It is not certain whether she bore the surname of her father, Benda, or that of one of her widowed mother’s later partners (Opid or Misel). Her stage-name Helena Modrzejewska, used for the first time in 1861, appeared on a poster for the theatre in Bochnia run by former Austrian officer and mediocre actor Adolf Gustav Sinnmayer. Zimajer, the surname he was known by, had a romance with Helena, although he had a wife and children. The fruit of their relationship was born in Bochnia on 21 January 1861. Rudolf, affectionately called Dolcio, was given the surname Modrzejewski, which was the surname his father was using at the time.

Dolcio spent the first years of his life mostly in actors’ dressing rooms and behind the scenes of his mother’s stage productions. Helena's relationship with Zimajer quickly fell apart, but the Austrian father did not simply fade away: he abducted his son and took him first to Bochnia and then to Vienna. According to reports from the time, Helena went out of her mind in despair, but still tried to perform. Her half-brother helped her regain her son by mediating in negotiations and handing over a large ransom. Dolcio returned to his mother (it is worth mentioning that the dramatic life of the actress was depicted wonderfully in the series screened in 1990, Modrzejewska, directed by Jan Łomnicki with Krystyna Janda playing the title role brilliantly).

At that time, the beautiful Helena was adored by Karol Chłapowski, a nobleman from Wielkopolska. They met in 1866 in Poznan during a tour by the actress. Despite opposition from Chłapowski’s family, he married Helena Modrzejewska in 1868. They had no children together, so they focused on their beloved and talented Dolcio. Initially, it was thought that Rudolf would become a piano virtuoso due to his undoubted gift for the piano. At the time, his mother was performing on stage in Warsaw and Krakow but terminated her contracts when the boy was 14 years old.

Helena Modrzejewska was invited to tour America. Travelling through France, the family crossed the Atlantic and decided to settle there. In 1876, together with a group of Polish friends, she founded a settlement in Anaheim, California. The utopian project, mostly financed by Modrzejewska and her husband Chłapowski, whose partners included Stanislaw Witkiewicz, Adam Chmielowski, Juliusz Sypniewski and Henryk Sienkiewicz, proved to be a complete fiasco. Fortunately though, Helena was being well paid for her performances.

*



© Overland Monthly/Wikimedia Commons" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">The engineer Ralph Modjeski*

Americans fell in love with Helena Modrzejewska for her prominent performances of Shakespearean roles. At that time, the actress changed her stage name to Modjeska – much simpler to pronounce in the West. Thus, her son became Ralph Modjeski, and earned American citizenship under that name (but only in 1883). In 1878, returning from a visit to her family in Krakow, she went to Paris with her son, where he stayed to continue his education. He already had his American high school diploma, so he had to choose what to study. It was only after his second attempt that in 1881 he was accepted into the famous Parisian Ecole Nationale des Ponts et Chausés (State Road & Bridges School), from which he graduated with honours.

In 1884-1885, he often visited family and friends in Krakow and Zakopane. It was then that he got engaged to his distant cousin Felicja Benda. Their wedding took place on 28 December 1885, in the Polish church of St. Stanislaus in New York.

Thanks to his mother’s connections, after returning to America, Ralph Modjeski got his first job with the eminent bridge builder George S. Morison. He began as a master in the steel bridge components division and ended up seven years later as chief supervision and quality inspector in the company. Then, in 1892, he started working for himself and founded Modjeski & Masters in Chicago (with subsidiaries in New York and New Orleans). In the same year, his third child was born – his daughter Marylka, who became the well-known painter Modjeska-Pattison. He also had sons Feliks (b. 1886) and Karol (b. 1890), who would both follow their father’s footsteps and become engineers.

Ralph Modjeski won recognition thanks to his knowledge and bold work. Modjeski & Masters's speciality was the design and construction of suspension bridges, which at the time were the height of technical fashion, though they were difficult and risky to build. Modjeski used numerous technical modifications, including new methods of joining individual bridge elements and new steel alloys, and he also began to use more durable materials, such as reinforced concrete, to build spans.

Of course, running the company was not easy initially, but after building several bridges (including the Trebes Bridge on the Mississippi in Illinois, a bridge with a 198-metre-long main span with two arched flyovers, opened in 1904) his fame grew, and after being awarded the title of engineer of the year, orders started to arrive. He connected the distant banks of American rivers, designing and supervising the construction of over 30 suspension bridges.

In 1911, he received a doctorate degree in engineering from the University of Illinois, and his scientific papers were published, including a treatise on large bridge design (1913). In 1929, he was awarded the John Fritz Gold Medal, the highest American engineering award, and in the same year Lvov Polytechnic awarded him an honorary doctorate. The Benjamin Franklin Bridge in Philadelphia (over the Delaware River, with a record breaking span of 530 m, opened in 1926) and the Bay Bridge linking San Francisco to Oakland (1936) made him famous around the world. Building a bridge across the bay earned him the title of suspension bridge wizard in the United States. It was at that time that he took his well-deserved retirement and devoted himself to academic work and his family.

*



© Wikimedia Commons" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Ralph’s family dramas*

Ralph Modjeski's private life was not particularly happy, especially after his beloved mother died on 8 April 1909. His stepfather, Karol Chłapowski, took Helena Modrzejewska’s body to bury it in Krakow’s Rakowicki Cemetery (where he was later buried in 1914). At that time, Ralph's marriage to Felicja was falling apart, although they only separated in 1916, and divorced in 1931. Then, at the age of 70, Modjeski married the much younger Virginia Mary Giblyn. The family, though, did not accept her, seeing her as a gold digger. It is worth noting that Modjeski had previously been in love for a long time with the artist of French origin Belli Silvestri, who committed suicide in 1929, in unexplained circumstances.

After retiring from running the company in 1936, Modjeski settled in a beautiful villa with a garden at N. Alexandria 157 in Hollywood. Kazimierz Kozuba writes (_The Suspension Bridge Wizard_) that at that time "he liked most of all to lie in the sun and talk for hours with his grandson Karol, Maryla's son. The grandson was already an engineer, and was about to travel to the front in the war with the Japanese in the Pacific.

Rudolf Modrzejewski, or Ralph Modjeski, died in his villa garden on 26 June 1940. He was buried at the Ingelwood Eternity Mausoleum Cemetery in the crypt K-208. A few months later, his son, Felix, an engineer and owner of the prosperous Modjeska Electric Co., died suddenly (...). In 1944, Rudolf Modrzejewski’s second son, Karol, a civil construction engineer, died. Maryla's daughter, whose surname was Pattison by her husband, who lived in Arizona, died in a car accident in 1966. Her son Karol was then a professor at Arizona State University, where he taught mechanical engineering."

The bridges built by Ralph Modjeski still stand today, although some of them have been renovated and rebuilt after many years. In 1999, the Polish Post Office issued a stamp bearing the image of the eminent engineer and one of his works. Meanwhile, in May 2008, a ceremony took place in Bydgoszcz naming the Fordon bridge after Rudolf Modrzejewski.

*Author: Agnieszka Niemojewska*

*Source: “Rzeczpospolita”*

*



*


Modj
A builder of bridges in America


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Not many discoverers or world travellers have made a name for themselves on the pages of Polish history. But one man that did was undoubtedly Beniowski – a valiant soldier, sailor, commander and even... king.*



© Polona.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Maurycy August Beniowski was awakened by three successive cannon shots, but that did not surprise him. He knew that this artillery salute signalled the arrival of great day, 10 October 1776. For the first time since first arriving on Madagascar, where he had already spent three long years, he donned the local garb, the white flowing robe worn by local rulers known as rohandrians.

At six in the morning his tent was entered by Raffangour, the chief of the Sambariv tribe, and several other prominent rulers of the Malagasy.

“I was then led to a broad, beautiful plain, surrounded on all sides by natives, at least 30,000 in number. (…) The chiefs stood at the head with the womenfolk in the centre. When I entered the throng, I was greeted by a joyous outcry,” Beniowski wrote in his famous Journal.

The eldest chief, Raffangour, was the first to speak and presided over the ceremony. In florid language, he recalled the history of the Malagasy, the battles they had fought amongst themselves after their sole ruler ceased to be, and the oppression they had suffered at the hands of the French. Then they asked Beniowski to accept the title of ampansakaba or supreme ruler, reigning over all the Malagasy rohandrians. Beniowski of course accepted, fulfilling the conditions jointly agreed with the rohandrians over several preceding days. He also had to perform a few rituals.

The society of Madagascar was divided into castes. The new king of kings successively paid visits to them all, personally butchering oxen, and his new subjects dipped their swords in the animal blood and licked off the droplets dripping from their blades, whilst swearing their oath of loyalty. Beniowski and the principal Malagasy leaders were thereupon joined by their bonds of blood, when they slashed their arms and sucked the blood from the wounds “violently cursing anyone who would dare violate their oaths and blessing those who uphold their vows.”

Finally, an act of election was drafted in the Malagasy language in Latin script and read out three times to those gathered in the plain and then signed on behalf of the natives by Hiawi, the rohandrian of the East, Lamboin – rohandrian of the North, and Raffangour – the rohandrian of the Sambarivians. The white Bourbon flag flying over the fort was then immediately removed and a sky-blue one symbolising Madagascar's independence was hoisted up the mast.

And that is how Maurycy Beniowski, a Polish member of the Bar Confederation, an exile and later a fugitive who escaped from captivity in Kamchatka, became an ampansakaba – the rule of all of Madagascar. How did that come about?

*A rebel by choice*

Maurycy Beniowski was born on 20 September 1746 in the town of Vrbové, which was then in Hungary and is now in Slovakia. He was the son of Colonel Samuel Beniowski and Baroness Rose Révay. The family had Hungarian roots but from the 14th century had been closely tied to Poland. Maurycy himself, who came to the Polish Commonwealth at the age of 17, always stressed that he felt Polish. He had expressed such sentiments many times in the pages of his Journal. These memoirs were published for the first time in London in 1790, four years after Beniowski's death, and to this day remain the main source of information about this unique character.

Many researchers, above all from France and Russia, had questioned the credibility of the adventures and discoveries it described. However, there are many indications  (as credibly presented in Edward Kajdański's book for example that attempts to portray Beniowski as a run-of-the-mill swashbuckler and confabulist were politically motivated. Whatever the case, Beniowski's Journal in the late 18th and early 19th century enjoyed huge popularity in Europe. By 1808, 18 editions of the book had been published in six different languages. Beniowski became the hero of many other works and a source of inspiration for other authors. This comes as no surprise, since Beniowski had led such a fascinating, colourful and adventure-filled life.

From his youngest days, he had a temperament bursting with energy. He left home at the age of 16 after his father had died (his mother had orphaned him two years earlier). He wandered all over Hungary and Poland and married Zuzanna Hönsch, a Polish girl from Spisz. But after a time, he returned to his native parts, where, while handling matters pertaining to his inheritance, he raided the manor in Hruszów. Pursued by officials of Maria Theresa, he fled to Poland. In the meantime, in February 1768, the Bar Confederation was set up – an armed revolt of the Polish nobility in defence of their Golden Freedom (privileges) and against Polish King Stanislaus Augustus Poniatowski and the Russians supporting him. Beniowski joined the Confederation.

His innate soldiering and leadership talents became apparent. He valiantly fought Russians troops in many battles and was wounded seven times. But in May 1769, at the Battle of Nadvirna he was taken prisoner and landed in tsarist captivity. He was exiled to Kazan, where he immediately joined a conspiracy to free the leaders of the Confederation incarcerated in Kaluga. When Beniowski learnt that the conspiracy had been discovered, he and his friend Wynblath flee to St Petersburg, from where they had hoped to make their way to Holland. But they fell into a trap after the Dutch skipper informed on them. This time the verdict was more severe. Tsarina Catherine II personally sentenced Beniowski to exile in Kamchatka, at the empire's easternmost extreme.

*



© Polona.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">The great escape*

At the time, the most important Russian settlement in Kamchatka was Bolsheretsk. The tsarist authorities regarded that frigid peninsula, all but cut off from the civilised world, as a prison for those who dared rebel against tsarist despotism. Beniowski soon assured himself of better conditions than those of other exiles. The enterprising Pole. full of ambitious ideas, won the friendship of Kamchatka's administrator Nilov and the heart of his beautiful daughter Afanasia who fell hopelessly in love with him. Nor did she abandon her lover even after learning of his conspiracy. On the contrary, she promised Beniowski she would warn him of any impending danger.

When Nilov ultimately found out about the plot, he ordered Beniowski's arrest. But before then, Beniowski received a red ribbon from his beloved, the agreed signal. The rebels incapacitated a Cossack patrol and moved on the administrator's headquarters. In desperation, Nilov lunged at Beniowski but perished by the sword of one of the Pole's fellow-conspirators. After routing another Cossack patrol, Beniowski became the master of all Kamchatka. But he did not intend to stay there.

Instead, he equipped the galley of SS Peter & Paul and loaded it with valuable furs taken from the Bolsheretsk warehouse and meant for export to China. He also took aboard secret tsarist archives pertaining to Russian expansion in the Far East. He sent a letter to St Petersburg in which he accused Tsarina Catherine of unlawfully depriving her son Paul of the throne and meddling in Poland's internal affairs.

Finally, on 11 May 1771, Beniowski sailed off on a voyage that would bring him fame and the freedom he so greatly yearned. On board were nearly a hundred exiles including nine women, among them Afanasia Nilovna who thought the world of him.

The SS Peter & Paul, flying the flag of the Bar Confederation, did not immediately head south, but began by exploring the virgin areas of the Bering Sea. Possibly, Beniowski's original plan had been to get to Europe via an unexplored northern route, but ice fields made that impossible. The ship stopped for a spell along the southern shore of St Lawrence Island and later sailed along the little-known shores of Alaska.

When a storm pushed the ship to the west, they accidentally discovered the islands of St George and St Paul and a few days later reached Unimak, the last Aleutian island. In effect, several years ahead of Captain James Cook's famous expedition, Beniowski explored the hitherto uncharted expanses of the northern seas. For that reason alone, he deserves the title of one of the greatest discoverers in the history of Poland.

The next stage of his voyage took him to Japan. By Beniowski's time, the country had been completely closed to Europeans for a hundred years (and had maintained commercial contacts solely with the Dutch), but Beniowski set his foot on the soil of that mysterious land. He experienced a varied welcome, but the first stage of his trip was decidedly unlucky. The warm sea current known as Kuro Siwo brought with it a murderous heat wave. The crew lacked food and water. When his ship accidentally arrived at the paradise-like Aogashima island, the crew mutinied, refused to sail any farther and intended to set up a settlement there. But Beniowski was determined to make his way to Europe and thought up a ruse.

“We've got too few women to settle down here. Let's first sail to the Japanese coast, get some women and then we can set about building a town,” he told his shipmates. He was able to persuade them. The Japanese feted them so well, that on the return voyage the satisfied crew forgot about Aogashima.

The SS Peter & Paul continued its voyage in a southerly direction and at one point got grounded on a sandbar. Off the coast of Amami Ōshima island, called Usmay Ligon by the locals. The hospitality of its inhabitants, particularity its women, prompted eight crew members to stay there for good. Beniowski and his crew had already welcomed in such a friendly fashion on one of the Aleutian Islands. Totally uncoerced, the local women flocked to the ship to engage in carnal pleasures with the Kamchatka fugitives.

When they approached Formosa (Taiwan), Beniowski noticed two Dutch ships sailing in the opposite direction. When he refused to obey the orders of the Dutch captain, a brief skirmish ensued. Beniowski fired upon the Dutch ships with the four cannons on board. The Dutch withdrew, but after that incident Beniowski ordered the flag of the Polish Commonwealth hoisted up the mast. It was surely the first ship sailing the Pacific under the Polish flag.

Finally, after 134 days at sea since leaving Kamchatka, the SS Peter & Paul called at port in Portuguese Macao. There he sold his ship and the valuable furs from Kamchatka and the Aleutian Islands. He also sold important information. The East Indies companies of the major Western powers paid cash for information on Russia's commercial and political plans on the northern seas. It was also in Macao that Afanasia died of a serious disease.

Beniowski boarded the ship named Dauphin and sailed to France. Along the way he briefly visited Île de France (Mauritius) and Port Dauphin in Madagascar. The latter island greatly piqued his interest. Little did he know that he would soon return there in a completely different role.

*



© Polona.pl" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Ruler of Madagascar*

In Paris, Beniowski wasted no time. Although suffocating in the congested metropolis, the ambitious Pole sought to interest the French government in colonising Formosa, some other Pacific island or the distant north. The French were not interested in such remote expeditions, but they were looking for someone who could help them extend Bourbon rule to Madagascar.

Beniowski did not need much time to consider the offer. He drew up a plan of conquest and equipped the expedition which set out in September 1773. He was accompanied by his wife, whom he had brought over from Spisz, and a group of French volunteers. In February the following year, he landed in the Bay of Antongil and energetically began building Fort Louisbourg which some years later would develop into one of Madagascar's larger cities – Maroantsetra. He drained swampland, set up cotton and sugar-cane plantations and through incentives and threats subjugated the local tribal chiefs.

In the island's interior, in what he called the Valley of Health, he built additional forts and roads leading to them. Beniowski's rule in Madagascar was strict but just. He punished all offences, whether committed by natives or foreign merchants, mainly from France. He vigorously opposed the slave trade. This made him popular amongst the Malagasy but incited hatred on the part of the French administrators of the Île de France and Bourbon (La Réunion) colonies, situated not far from Madagascar's east coast.

They regarded the economic development of Beniowski's colonies as a mortal threat, hence from Île de France there flowed a steady stream of complaints to the king of France, discrediting Beniowski and his policies. After a new ruler, Louis XVI, assumed power at Versailles, the atmosphere at the royal court became even less propitious for Beniowski. The French government ultimately resolved to send commissioners to the island to verity how many of the circulating rumours were true.

Beniowski felt threatened and decided to go for broke. After three years of his rule, his position amongst the natives had grown immeasurably. He was increasingly appreciated for combating the slave trade. Unlike other foreigners, he never displayed contempt for the natives.

In fact, many chiefs saw in him the only chance for protection against the possessiveness of the Europeans (although paradoxically he also represented them). In spring 1776, he acquired a powerful ally, the Sambariv tribe which he defended against an attack by the warlike Seclavians.

Already for some time, tales of an old Malagasy woman and former slave from Île de France had been circulating around the island. She claimed that Beniowski was the son of a certain foreigner and the daughter of Laryzon Ramini, the last king of all Madagascar. Most likely, Beniowski himself was the author of that tale.

With his power in peril, he began proclaiming far and wide that the old woman's story was true. When the Malagasy chiefs learnt the royal commissioners could dismiss Beniowski, they resolved well in advance to proclaim him the _Ampansacaba_, the king of kings. Beniowski quickly agreed and, after the Great Cabar (Grand Council) gave its approval, he became Maurycy August I. Following the ceremonies mentioned above, the new ruler of Madagascar plunged into the thick of activity. Interestingly, he enjoyed strong support from the French garrison of Louisbourg who had generally sworn their loyalty to him.

Beniowski decided to shape Madagascar's political system in the image of the model he knew best – that of the gentry democracy of the Polish Commonwealth. He retained the prerogatives of the Great Kabar, set up a Supreme Council and a Perpetual Council, something reminiscent of the executive authority. He also pledged to create provincial councils, similar to Poland's local assemblies (sejmiki ziemskie). He reorganised the army and decided on the location for a new capital.

He realised, however, that he was at loggerheads with a major world power. That is why already in late 1776 he decided to sail to France and clarify the situation and propose an alliance between two independent states. The Great Kabar agreed to allow their ruler leave the island for no longer than 18 months. No-one, Beniowski included, knew that his absence would stretch to nearly nine years.

*



© Poland MFA" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(162, 32, 53); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Return of the King*

In France, both awards and rejection awaited Beniowski. In recognition of his contribution to the colonisation of Madagascar, Louis XVI decorated him with the Cross of St Louis, promoted him to brigadier general and bestowed on him the title of count. At the same time, the king refused to even hear about the concept of building an independent state in Madagascar and forbade Beniowski from returning to the island. Discouraged, Count Beniowski travelled to Hungary, where he purchased a landed estate known as Wieska, situated not far from Nowe Miasto on the Vah.

But the quiet life of a country squire was not to the liking of an ambitious and dynamic individual such as Beniowski. He yearned for adventure, and that could be found either on the battlefield or while travelling. He therefore took part in the Austro-Prussian War and later again set out in an attempt to win the world's powers that be to his concept of an independent Madagascar. He constantly travelled back and forth between France, England and the United States. In America, his spokesman was Kazimierz Pułaski, a friend from his Bar Confederation days.

Pułaski presented Beniowski's _Project of an Expedition to Madagascar_ to the US congress. Beniowski even won the support of Benjamin Franklin during a chess match (both men were avid chess players), but Congress did not agree to an expedition, fearing it might damage the young country's relations with its ally France.

His proposal did pique the interest of the British; however, they did not wish to become officially involved in an undertaking whose outcome was far from certain. Regardless, they did help Beniowski set up a private company that would enable the count to regain power on the island and subsequently sign an alliance with Great Britain.

The shareholders' capital enabled him to purchase a large ship, the Intrepid, whose holds were full of arms, gunpowder and commercial merchandise, from the American Port of Baltimore. A certain Captain Davis became the ship's commander. Beniowski, however, failed to realise that Davis was a French agent and that France was closely observing the activities of the “Polish adventurer,” as he had been known for some time in Paris, striving at all costs to sabotage them.

In July 1785, Beniowski sailed into the bay near Madagascar's Cape of St Sebastian. As soon as he had landed, the Malagasy appeared. They had remembered him and continued to regard him as their ampansakaba. Beniowski divided up his forces and, together with the native army and the volunteers who had come with him from the United States, set out by land to the Valley of Health near Louisbourg in Antongil Bay. The Intrepid, with its remaining supplies, was to sail around the island from the north and ensure the caravan's safe entry into the fort itself. Davis made his move and unexpectedly deserted, taking the ship along with its cargo of arms and equipment with him.

Regardless, Beniowski was a stout-hearted soul who never backed down once his mind was made up and, despite these vicissitudes, he made his way to the east coast and set about building the new capital, Mauritania. The well-governed settlement developed quickly. Beniowski also raised an army comprised mainly of Malagasy, but the French were by no means standing idly by during this time.

At the start of May 1786, Captain Larcher and 60 battle-seasoned soldiers sailed out of Port Louis on Île de France. Beniowski engaged them in open battle. The conflict might have ended differently had it not been for one unfortunate stray bullet.

In his memoirs, Captain Larcher described the final phase of the battle fought on 23 May 1786: “At one moment I noticed Mr Beniowski ordering one of the cannons to fire, but it failed to do so. We were so close to the fort that such a shot would have killed or wounded most of my troops. I felt that was the decisive moment and ordered my men to storm the fort. I was still several steps from the palisades when I again saw Beniowski, shooting at us with a rifle before immediately dropping it to the ground, raising his left hand to his heart and extending his right hand in our direction. He took a few more steps to get down from the embankment but fell between the stakes reinforcing it. We crossed the palisades and stormed the fort. (…) The bullet had penetrated his chest from right to left.”

Before the count's body was placed in a grave, his pockets were searched. One of them contained the act of election signed in Louisbourg ten years earlier.

Mieczysław Lepecki, Count Maurycy Beniowski's biographer, summed up the former’s achievements as follows: “Without anyone's assistance and without financial resources, equipped only with his intelligence and innate leadership skills, he was able to flee from so remote a place as the shores of the Okhotsk Sea and a few years later managed to acquire a crown. His courage, imagination and endurance ought to be admired. It was to such people that England, France, Spain and Portugal owed their vast empires – to some extent to adventurers and dreamers but always to the courageous, enterprising and uncontrollable.”

Beniowski is without a doubt one of the most interesting and colourful personalities in Polish history. The Polish King of Madagascar left behind a fascinating _Journal_, the legend of Poland's greatest 18th-century explorer and traveller as well as an impressive chess manoeuvre that involved sacrificing the queen and allowing the knight to single-handedly checkmate the opponent's king.

Throughout his lifetime, Maurycy Beniowski could have been likened to a chess piece in constant motion, criss-crossing the world's chessboard and able to overcome every adversity. However, after he became king, it was twisted fate that finally checkmated him.

*Author: Krzysztof Jóźwiak*

*Source: “Rzeczpospolita”*

*



*

How Beniowski became the ruler of Madagascar


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Europe’s first constitution*
0

?


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

Europe’s first constitution
*It was the Polish Constitution, adopted on May 3rd 1791, and not the much-lauded French Constitution, that was Europe’s first fundamental law. And it was the second in the world, after the American Constitution of 1787. Moreover, it was implemented using democratic methods and, in contrast to France, without any blood being shed.*
The May 3 Constitution was a reflection of the Polish spirit, which, after all, allowed the Poles to survive 123 years of partitions and then 45 years of Soviet communism. May 3rd was a state holiday until 1939, the outbreak of World War II. Thereupon, first the German and then the Soviet occupiers forbade Poles from celebrating this important day, which became a pretext for many anti-Communist manifestations. And now, in free Poland, the Constitution of May 3 is celebrated once again and Poles treat implementation of this basic law as one of the breakthrough events in Polish history.

There is a lot of talk and a lot has been written about the important contribution of our country to the development of European culture and identity, but certainly not enough has been said about the legacy of Polish political and social thought and the role it has played in the field of cooperation between nations, intercultural dialogue and mutual respect and reconciliation. About the rich tradition of Polish openness and tolerance in the lands of the former Commonwealth, for centuries called the "state without stacks." Because when religious wars raged in England, France and Spain - Scottish Catholics, French Huguenots and Jews found a peaceful haven in Poland. And these Jews, who were thrust out of England in the thirteenth century and France in the 14th century and kicked out by the Catholic Kings of Spain in the 15th century, sought refuge in Poland, where they were able to live peacefully until the outbreak of World War II. It is no coincidence that they called Poland "Polin", "here you will rest". And Poles make up the most highly represented nationality among the Righteous Among the Nations,

It is also worth mentioning that the Commonwealth – unlike Great Britain, France, Germany, Belgium and Spain - was never an imperialist, colonial state. It is also a legacy of our traditions, of freedom and tolerance, of respect for the independence of other countries, of other religions, the most beautiful fruit and symbol of which is the May 3 Constitution. Interestingly, it is a law that remains very modern, so much so that to this day one can draw on its political and moral wisdom, both in its spirit and content.

Let us just look at how modern its message really is. For example, that "all authority of the human community originates from the will of the people," or that "independence on the outside, and freedom within the borders is the highest good of the nation." And all these pointers, written up 226 years ago, can serve as valuable signposts to this day. This Constitution is also so close to Poles because it was created as a continuation of the deliberations of Polish philosophers, historians and statesmen, among them Jan Ostrorog and his "Memorandum on the Order of the Commonwealth" from 1477, where for the first time, Poland was called a republic. Or the works of Andrzej Frycz Modrzewski "On the improvement of the Commonwealth" of 1576, whose author in a very modern way for those times combined three values, the foundation for thinking about the state – the community, honesty and usefulness.

Should these "golden thoughts" of Ostrorog, Frycz Modrzewski and the authors of the Constitution - Stanisław Staszic and Hugo Kołłątaj - not be included in the canon of reading of every Polish modern civil servant and parliamentarian? This canon could also include many other informative texts from the past, such as those by Jan Krasiński, who 100 years later sung high praises for the Republic’s 16th-century system: "because governing is established by the law ... and the king himself, without the consent of the council and the senate, and the consent of the nobles does not establish rights, rights are mandated". Exchanging the king for a president or prime minister – is not this thought still to this very day up to date, democratic and modern? The May 3 Constitution is also dear to us because it reminds us of the times when the Republic – just as it is starting to be the case now – contributed to European political and social thought and took part in the debate on the future of Europe.

Very interesting was the reaction of the world to the Constitution of May 3. The world, that is, with the exception of the invaders – Russia, Germany and Austria – congratulated Poland on this extremely important document. These included the co-founder of the American constitution, the Englishman Thomas Payne and another Englishman, the writer and publicist and the "father of conservatism" Edmund Burke. Burke commented the proclamation of the Polish Basic Law using the following words: "No one has suffered any loss, no one has been humiliated. From the king to the day labourer ... no drop was shed: there was no betrayal nor insult, nor affront of religion or customs, nor looting or confiscation." In obvious opposition to the bloody events across English Channel that Burke condemned in his work "About the revolution in France." It may be interesting to continue this argument: "But such admissions of dignified behaviour were preserved only for this glorious relationship whose purpose was to maintain true, essential and indispensable human rights."

Another enthusiastic supporter of the events in Poland and the adoption of the May 3 Constitution was the French member of parliament Alexander Bonneau, who was visiting Warsaw at the time. As was, surprisingly, French agent Joseph Aubert, who in his message to the then Foreign Minister Armand de Montmorin pointed to the importance of the reforms carried out in Poland: "One of the most important achievements is the granting of privileges to both cities and citizens. It was certainly a clever move, because in this way the burghers connected their fate to that of the state and their help was assured." I do not have to recall what Danton and Robespierre did to the disobedient bourgeoisie.

A very interesting assessment of the Constitution of 3 May was also made by the then Foreign Minister of Prussia, Ewald Friedrich von Hertzberg, who ended up as an enemy of Poland: "The Polish revolution is one of the most important events of our century, it will, in my view, have more immediate consequences than the French Revolution."

The thing is – and you can see it in the example of the Conservative party in Britain or the Republicans in the United States – for a programme to pass the test of time it must be based on axiology. If moral values are replaced by socio-technics, human rights - the rancour of one social group against another, terror and violence become unavoidable. John Paul II continually reminded that "politics without morality degenerates and usually leads to dictatorship." And our Constitution often refers to the respect of human rights, the obligations of power to citizens, condemning both rape and violence. Thus, despite the dramatic situation accompanying its proclamation, it did not, as in France, lead to mass slaughter. Perhaps that is why it has become not only a symbol of modern reform, but also a living legend that allowed Poles to survive almost two centuries of captivity – first partition and then Soviet occupation – and today can be a valuable guide to thinking about the country for Poles but also for the other nations of Europe. And it makes sure that we do not have to look westwards in order to seek the foundations of knowledge about democracy.

Elżbieta Królikowska-Avis, Editor-in-chief of Poland.pl

26.04.2017

Europe’s first constitution


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Cloth Hall (Sukiennice)*
Rynek Główny 1/3 , Old Town   26 Oct 2017
share post a comment20 comments


Your best and easiest bet for gifts in Kraków. Essentially the world's oldest shopping mall, this space in the centre of Kraków has been home to a trading hall since at least the 1300s. Given a 16th century Renaissance facelift, this architectural marvel boasts dozens of stalls selling amber jewellery, lacework, cloth handicrafts, wood carvings, sheepskin rugs and all sorts of Polish souvenirs and trinkets at prices that are actually more reasonable than you'd anticipate. The quintessential Cracovian shopping experience.




















*Map*
















































Cloth Hall | Shopping | Krakow


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Europe's growth champion: will Poland's success continue?*
27 March 2017 | Event report | gsclibrary

Economy & finance

EU Member States

This blog post was written by our guest blogger Ewa Kazmierczyk, former trainee in DG Communication and Information, Knowledge Management Unit, Archives.

Bruegel organised an event on "Europe's growth champion: will Poland's success continue?" The discussion, chaired by Maria Demertzis, Deputy Director at Bruegel and Visiting Professor at the University of Amsterdam, served as a platform for discussing Poland’s economic success over the last 25 years, as well as the possible risks to, and opportunities for its future growth.

Maciej Piatkowski, Visiting Scholar at Harvard University's Center for European Studies and Senior Economist at the World Bank, presented his views on Poland's growth success. He focused mainly on the reasons why Poland had succeeded after 1989. He explained that it was the first time in its modern history that Poland had been able to catch up with Western Europe. He also explored whether the pace of economic growth would continue in the future.

According to Piatkowski, the reason why for centuries Poland was backwards compared to Western Europe was the fact that it was an exclusive society. Communist times had provided Poland with one key asset: the erasure of social divisions and the creation of an egalitarian and inclusive society. More people completed tertiary education and a rapid industrialisation took place. The communist regime can thus be seen as a shock that helped Poland  evolve from a so-called exclusive society to an inclusive state, and paved the way to it becoming a successful transition economy.

The Polish economy had grown quickly since 1989, with no recession so far. The differences between the Polish GDP per capita and those of Western Europe were now the smallest in history, even smaller than during the "Golden Age" in the 16th century. Poland had achieved this despite disadvantages such as a lack of natural resources and the slow growth of the EU economy. Maciej Piatkowski highlighted that the immediate causes, on which the experts usually focused (e.g. early reform after communism collapsed, EU funds, high percentage of young people with university degrees) only partially explained Poland's economic growth.
Piatkowski also commented on the potential risks which could affect the country's further economic development, such as population decline, ageing, weakening institutions etc.

Paweł Samecki, member of the Board of Poland's Central Bank emphasised in particular the difference between real economic growth and the perception of it among  Polish citizens: the older generation compared the current reality to communist times, while the younger generation compared it to Western standards of living. Samecki also focused on the level of education: while the percentage of students was very high (quantity), the quality of that education was lower . He was also cautious on the subject of the budgetary deficit, which left no room for easing in the event of a crisis. His forecast for Poland remained optimistic, but in his opinion economic growth would be slower than in the past.

The assessment of Dan Bucşa, Lead CEE economist at UniCredit Bank AG in London, was less encouraging. He pointed out that a large number of Poles were unhappy with the current situation in the country. In particular, there was a strong perception of the inequality between rural and urban regions. Moreover, significant differences in income levels between Poland and other countries were leading to a high level of emigration. According to Bucşa, Poland was still in the middle-income trap and full convergence with Western Europe would not be reached before 2050. He focused on the existing risks, such as the end of EU fundings and the hesitations of private investors.

Alexander Lehmann, Visiting Fellow at Bruegel, concentrated on the institutional context, the lack of domestic savings in Poland and the nationalisation of pension funds. He highlighted several challenges to sustaining future growth: finding a way to cope with the ageing population, improving the overall quality of education and other public services, strengthening the energy infrastructure and innovating the economy.

The panel agreed that Poland’s growth would continue in the near future, but would most likely slow down. According to Piatkowski, EU disintegration constituted the biggest risk to Poland’s transition.

Background information

Europe's growth champion: will Poland's success continue? - Consilium


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

© Wlodzimierz Wasyluk/REPORTER/EAST NEWS" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(36, 43, 54); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 45px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*Prof. Jan Lubiński*
0

?


Home Page

Science

Famous Scientists

Prof. Jan Lubiński

famous scientists

genetics

science

medicine
*One of the most important figures in Polish genetics. He has created the world’s first preventive genetic–oncological programme that detects genetic predisposition to the risk of cancer.*
One of his greatest achievements is the creation of the Polish network of Centres of Genetics in Oncology and conducting the world’s first preventive genetic–oncological programme concerning genetic predisposition to ovarian and breast carcinomas. Based on these studies, Prof. Lubiński has created a biobank of samples and a register of clinical data of over 250 thousand cancer patients and their relatives.

He gained his professional experience as a holder of the French government scholarship in the Institut Pasteur in Paris. He has also conducted studies in cancer centres in Philadelphia, USA.

Currently, he is the head of the Department of Genetics and Pathomorphology of his mother university – the Pomeranian Medical University in Szczecin, and of the International Hereditary Cancer Centre – a part of the Pomeranian Medical University. The centre maintains 57 regional representatives on all continents. Since 2005, Prof. Lubiński has held the function of a professor in the M. Nencki Institute of Experimental Biology of the Polish Academy of Sciences in Warsaw. He is also a national consultant in clinical genetics and sits in the council of the National Centre for Research and Development.

In 2012, Prof. Lubiński obtained the best result in Poland in the ranking of medical scientists based on the so-called h-index (Hirsch index) which indicates the number of citations and measures the quality of work of a scientist. Born on 7 January 1953.

AS



26.11.2014

Prof. Jan Lubiński


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds. 

No, poland was only outnumbered 3 to 2 by germany, that war was over by the time the soviets entered. Battle usually favors the defenders, especially on home soil, and by all accounts then September 1939 was a very poor outing for the poles. 

Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.

Your numbers for Barbarossa only include the initial western Soviet Armies, they don't include the huge reserves or Siberians that would later be chucked into battle. German satellites like Hungary did very little in the first phases. If you could read better you would have also noticed 4.9 million casualties, impossible if you only have 2.9 million troops. It was only after the start of operation Typhoon, when yet another huge haul of Soviet prisoners was taken at Vyazma, did the germans briefly enjoy tactical numerical superiority over a wide front in front of Moscow. Your numbers for Stalingrad are again flawed. While there was always local superiority of numbers in some cases, these numbers do not include the huge numbers of troops on the flanks in all of case blue, the ever increasing russian replacements, and the large number of non german axis.  It was on these flanks were the soviets chose to attack the Romanians who were viewed as weaker. 

The eastern front was a modern war with almost continuous battle. There would be so many engagements of regimental size that digging them all out would be a monster task. I am not doing because I am not making claims, you are. Until you do it, your claim is empty.


----------



## NCC1701

Nobel prize winners in Physics

List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia

Poland      3
Austria      3
Canada     3
Denmark   3
Hungary    3
France      8
Holland     7
Germany  29
UK            22     
Russia     7     


so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dutch only lasted 3 days in WW2, the Danes only lasted  1 day in WW2.
> 
> Poland did much better than those.
> 
> Even though Polish, and Dutch military funding, and army sizes were more similar to each other, than to French, or Nazi German funding, and military sizes.
> 
> Speak of which  France only lasted about 10 days longer than Poland, despite having much more military funding, a bigger population size, help from Britain, and no Soviet Invasion.
Click to expand...


the Danes?  they didn't even try, LOL

the Dutch?  you don't seem to get logic, the dutch are not here beating their chests about how great they are in battle, likewise the French. 

Poland was toast by Sept. 17, in fact there was almost 0 resistance to the Soviets from such great warriors who are good at defense. Stalin waited until then because he wanted to be sure the government had collapsed and had left Warsaw. Very shrewd, since then he could rightly claim Poland was no longer a viable country and avoid the western powers declaring war on him too. 

I am however beginning to understand why all of poland's neighbors don't like them much, thanks to you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1.
Click to expand...


Poland for 800 years didn't fall in perpetual war, they fought the Mongols, Kievan Rus, Holy Roman Empire, Ottoman Turks, Russia, Sweden, Tatars, and others.

So, actually Poland achieved better results than Nazi Germany had.

That Wikipedia link says Nazi Germany had more personnel than Soviets had.

So, that's NOTHING compared to the list of Polish wins, when outnumbered.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, your posts have been very informative.  Thanks, SobieskiSavedEurope.  I never knew a lot of these things about Poland.  My mother's family are of Polish origin, but they came here a few generations ago and my grandfather never really talked about Poland or his family (he ran away from home at a young age and became estranged from his family), so I know nearly nothing about the place.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
Click to expand...


No you have a lack of substance.

You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.

You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.

Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.

You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap



The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.

Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.

Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.

Soviets stifled creative potential.

But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.

Not that it ever stopped.

This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.

Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> No, poland was only outnumbered 3 to 2 by germany, that war was over by the time the soviets entered. Battle usually favors the defenders, especially on home soil, and by all accounts then September 1939 was a very poor outing for the poles.
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
> 
> Your numbers for Barbarossa only include the initial western Soviet Armies, they don't include the huge reserves or Siberians that would later be chucked into battle. German satellites like Hungary did very little in the first phases. If you could read better you would have also noticed 4.9 million casualties, impossible if you only have 2.9 million troops. It was only after the start of operation Typhoon, when yet another huge haul of Soviet prisoners was taken at Vyazma, did the germans briefly enjoy tactical numerical superiority over a wide front in front of Moscow. Your numbers for Stalingrad are again flawed. While there was always local superiority of numbers in some cases, these numbers do not include the huge numbers of troops on the flanks in all of case blue, the ever increasing russian replacements, and the large number of non german axis.  It was on these flanks were the soviets chose to attack the Romanians who were viewed as weaker.
> 
> The eastern front was a modern war with almost continuous battle. There would be so many engagements of regimental size that digging them all out would be a monster task. I am not doing because I am not making claims, you are. Until you do it, your claim is empty.
Click to expand...




NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
Click to expand...


Poland spent far less on Military than Nazis, or Soviets.

Military Expenditures, Strategic Raw Materials, Oil Production

Wartime expenditures during the Second World War 1939-1945
*Country* *Billion U.S. dollars (for prices in 1946: $1 = c.£0.25 = c.RM 2.22)*
U.S.A. $ 341.491
Germany $ 270.000
Soviet Union (Russia) $ 192.000
China c.$ 190.000 (estimate for 1937-1945)
United Kingdom $ 120.000
Canada $ 15.680
Italy $ 94.000
Japan $ 56.000
France $ 15.000
Belgium $ 3.250
Poland $ 1.550
Netherlands $ 0.925
Latin American countries (total) $ 1.000
Greece over $ 0.220
Yugoslavia over $ 0.200#


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size.
Click to expand...


Actually Nazis + Soviets in WW2 had been about 8 X the population size of Poland in WW2.

The difference is Nazi Germany, unlike Poland had reliable allies.

Nazi Germany had Italy, Romania, Hungary, Finland, Slovakia, Croatia, and Bulgarian in Operation Barbarossa.

You keep ignoring this, like Nazi Germany did everything on it's own, it didn't.

Even in the Western front, Vichy France was fighting regular France.

So, it's not quite what you're saying.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he provides one list for you, but that's still not enough.  You demand yet another list?  Who do you think you are?  Someone important or something?  Nobody has to "prove" anything to you.  If you want to disprove his claims, then go ahead and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success
Click to expand...


Actually, in a modern war, it's less about tactics, and more about how much you can afford to buy.

Poland was a rather new Nation for only 21 years when WW2 hit, as opposed to Germany which was around to build up it's economy much longer.

So, it's no wonder why Germany could afford to spend far more on military.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't

supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up

meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse

The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in a modern war, it's less about tactics, and more about how much you can afford to buy.
> 
> Poland was a rather new Nation for only 21 years when WW2 hit, as opposed to Germany which was around to build up it's economy much longer.
> 
> So, it's no wonder why Germany could afford to spend far more on military.
Click to expand...


Pure bullshit- France and England were technology peers, it was German tactics, efficiency, and leadership that mattered. Any analysis of the battle of France comes to that conclusion, it is almost universal consensus, but here genius you comes along and asserts otherwise.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Nazis + Soviets in WW2 had been about 8 X the population size of Poland in WW2.
> 
> The difference is Nazi Germany, unlike Poland had reliable allies.
> 
> Nazi Germany had Italy, Romania, Hungary, Finland, Slovakia, Croatia, and Bulgarian in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You keep ignoring this, like Nazi Germany did everything on it's own, it didn't.
> 
> Even in the Western front, Vichy France was fighting regular France.
> 
> So, it's not quite what you're saying.
Click to expand...


as I said dumshit, the war in Poland was essentially over before the soviets entered it. Stalin waited until the germans had Poland on the mat.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> No, poland was only outnumbered 3 to 2 by germany, that war was over by the time the soviets entered. Battle usually favors the defenders, especially on home soil, and by all accounts then September 1939 was a very poor outing for the poles.
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
> 
> Your numbers for Barbarossa only include the initial western Soviet Armies, they don't include the huge reserves or Siberians that would later be chucked into battle. German satellites like Hungary did very little in the first phases. If you could read better you would have also noticed 4.9 million casualties, impossible if you only have 2.9 million troops. It was only after the start of operation Typhoon, when yet another huge haul of Soviet prisoners was taken at Vyazma, did the germans briefly enjoy tactical numerical superiority over a wide front in front of Moscow. Your numbers for Stalingrad are again flawed. While there was always local superiority of numbers in some cases, these numbers do not include the huge numbers of troops on the flanks in all of case blue, the ever increasing russian replacements, and the large number of non german axis.  It was on these flanks were the soviets chose to attack the Romanians who were viewed as weaker.
> 
> The eastern front was a modern war with almost continuous battle. There would be so many engagements of regimental size that digging them all out would be a monster task. I am not doing because I am not making claims, you are. Until you do it, your claim is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland spent far less on Military than Nazis, or Soviets.
> 
> Military Expenditures, Strategic Raw Materials, Oil Production
> 
> Wartime expenditures during the Second World War 1939-1945
> *Country* *Billion U.S. dollars (for prices in 1946: $1 = c.£0.25 = c.RM 2.22)*
> U.S.A. $ 341.491
> Germany $ 270.000
> Soviet Union (Russia) $ 192.000
> China c.$ 190.000 (estimate for 1937-1945)
> United Kingdom $ 120.000
> Canada $ 15.680
> Italy $ 94.000
> Japan $ 56.000
> France $ 15.000
> Belgium $ 3.250
> Poland $ 1.550
> Netherlands $ 0.925
> Latin American countries (total) $ 1.000
> Greece over $ 0.220
> Yugoslavia over $ 0.200#
Click to expand...


aw god dumbshit, seriously? Poland was gone in 5 weeks in 1939 and you want to somehow claim it was due to spending after that?

so do tell, what kind of dumbass country watches their hated neighbor arm up to their eyeballs and do nothing about it? oh poor Poland, outspent.... blah blah,  since when do warriors make excuses?


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
Click to expand...


you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person making the claim has the burden of proof. It is pretty simple, I am not going to do your homework little boy.
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
> 
> 1)  open battles of maneuver with forces greater than 5,000 for each side, can you parse out those?
> 
> 2) Static defense is not impressive unless at least 6 to 1 and you force the enemy to go home or better yet you capture or kill all of  them. So lets look at those seperately, can you make that list?
> 
> 3) Obviously Polacks are not great at war all the time, and adding up all Polish battles ever to those of R.E. Lee isn't fair because Lee didn't live 1000 years. So if play by your rules then we must account for every battle ever fought by all Americans when out-numbered, like la drang, bastanonge, etc. and compare to a 200 year period in poland, or go leader versus leader.
> 
> 4) If all you care about is quantity regardless of type of battle, or length of time, China has a longer recorded history than poland, do you have that list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a logic class dumbass? If I say Americans have the most of something, I have to show how much the others have. If you don't get that, then go F yourself.
> 
> No, nobody here has to prove anything, I already told him that if he just wants to make empty claims then I don't give a shit. If he wants to make substantive claims, then he does have to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland for 800 years didn't fall in perpetual war, they fought the Mongols, Kievan Rus, Holy Roman Empire, Ottoman Turks, Russia, Sweden, Tatars, and others.
> 
> So, actually Poland achieved better results than Nazi Germany had.
> 
> That Wikipedia link says Nazi Germany had more personnel than Soviets had.
> 
> So, that's NOTHING compared to the list of Polish wins, when outnumbered.
Click to expand...


and I explained the wiki link. So then, do explain how the soviets can have 4.7 million casualties out of 2.9 million soldiers, that is what your link says. Your stupid claim that Germany outnumbered the soviets flies in the face of all accepted history


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
Click to expand...


In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.

- Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.

- Copernicus's Heliocentric model.

- Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.

- Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.

-  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon

- Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.

-  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.

- Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.

-Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.

- Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.

- Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
Click to expand...


No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.

Why? 
Who knows you're a clown.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
Click to expand...


there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.
> 
> Why?
> Who knows you're a clown.
Click to expand...


no I don't want to ignore polish victories, but I want you to ignore polish losses if you are going to ignore everyone else's losses. It is called being objective and fair.  Why don't you want to be objective when making your claims? I don't know, maybe you have a polish penis stuck up your ass?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
Click to expand...


This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.



The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.

That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.

The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
and French Ambroise Pare.

1 out of 6 are from Poland.

Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.

Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.

In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
and   German Martin Behain.

1 out of 4 are from Poland.

That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.
> 
> Why?
> Who knows you're a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is called being objective and fair.  Why don't you want to be objective when making your claims? I don't know, maybe you have a polish penis stuck up your ass?
Click to expand...


Objective?

You haven't even come close....None of the groups you mentioned are even competition for Poland's Golden Age...

The best military commander is definitely Genghiz Khan... But... Polish Boleslaw Chrobry, and Jan Sobieski are very close, in fact so are some others.

Furthermore, Poles have a more consistent victory margin than Mongols.

Also Swedes come very close to Poles in victories when outnumbered.

Yes Spartans for only a very brief period.

It's not Nazi Germany, or Confederates, who are even in question.... You sound like a moron to even discuss that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
Click to expand...


1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.

2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.

3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.

4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.

Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.

Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.

Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia

Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.

Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia

Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.

Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in a modern war, it's less about tactics, and more about how much you can afford to buy.
> 
> Poland was a rather new Nation for only 21 years when WW2 hit, as opposed to Germany which was around to build up it's economy much longer.
> 
> So, it's no wonder why Germany could afford to spend far more on military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure bullshit- France and England were technology peers, it was German tactics, efficiency, and leadership that mattered. Any analysis of the battle of France comes to that conclusion, it is almost universal consensus, but here genius you comes along and asserts otherwise.
Click to expand...


Nazi Germany, and France in WW2 had similar numbers during the Battle of France AKA the French Invasion.

How does that prove that Nazi Germany somehow had more victories when outnumbered?

Yes, Nazi Germany won, but they were hardly outnumbered against France.


----------



## danielpalos

Modern Polish women and quantum computing; whatever shall we do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Kletsk 1506 7,000 Poles beat 20,000 Tatars.
> 
> Battle of Obertyn 1531 5,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldovians.
> 
> Battle of Lubieszow 1577 2,000 Poles beat 12,000 Germans.
> 
> Battle of Wenden 1601 700 Poles beat 3,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Kircholm 1605 3,000 Poles beat 10,000 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Klushino 1610 6,000 Poles beat 35,000 Russian + Swedish forces.
> 
> Battle of Khotyn 1621 60,000 Poles beat 150,000 Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Battle of Martynow 1624 5,000 Poles beat 15,000 Tatars.
> 
> Siege of Azbarazh 1647 10,000 Poles held off 140,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Battle of Bila Tserkva 1651 12,000 Poles beat 50,000 Cossack + Tatar forces.
> 
> Siege of Jasna Gora 1655. 310 Poles beat 3,200 Swedes.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce 1667 3,000 Polish soldiers, and 6,000 Polish villagers, beat 20,000  Tatars, 15,000 Cossacks, and 3,000 Turkish Janissarries.
> 
> Battle of Kamenets 1672 1,500 Poles held off 80,000 Ottoman Turks for 9 days.
> 
> Battle of Trembowla 1675 300 Poles held off 30,000 Turks for a month.,
> 
> Battle of Hodow 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.
> 
> Wilno Uprising 1794 1,500 Poles held off 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Warsaw Uprising 1794 3,000 Poles beat 8,000 Russian forces.
> 
> Battle of Fuengirola 1810 400 Poles beat 3,500 British, and 1,000 Spanish forces.
> 
> Battle of Olszynka Grochowska in 1831  36,000 Poles beat 60,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Kostiuchnowka 1916 5,500 Poles beat 13,000 Russians.
> 
> Battle of Komarow 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.
> 
> Battle of Zadworze 1920 300 Poles tactical Polish victory despite losing against 17,000 Soviets of the First Cavalry Division.
> 
> Battle of Wizna 1939 700 Poles held off 42,200 German Nazis for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is only half the answer, now show nobody else has as many over that time span
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you prove it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me? you started this thread and made this claim dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I originally said Poles probably have more battle wins when outnumbered, than anyone.
> 
> I think I proved that point.
> 
> I proved that Poles have at least 3 battles similar to Spartan's famous battle of  Termopylae.
> Being the Battle of Hodow in 1694, the Battle of Trembowla in 1675, and the Siege of Kamanets of 1672.
> 
> That's actually more than Sparta, and the  full list I posted actually contained more Polish victories when outnumbered than the number of battles Sparta even took place in, actually.
> 
> You mention Nazi Germany, which didn't even have many battles when seriously outnumbered.
> In fact in the Battle of Stalingrad in 1942 Soviet Russia with a similar number had turned around, and started winning the war.
> 
> Napoleon had some somewhat impressive wins like the  Battle of Jena- Auerstäd in 1806, Battle of Aspern-Essling in 1809, or Battle of Dresden in 1815, but these are clearly dwarfed by Poland's victories when outnumbered.
> 
> But, why don't you prove, otherwise, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have some awfully small battles in there, and a win is not defined. Was the enemy simply discouraged? were they killed or captured? There would be at least that many small battles on the eastern front in 41-45, so there needs to be a better definition.
> 
> Defensive battles are much easier than offensive wins against superior numbers. Forts, trenches, static positions etc. are all force multipliers. Anybody can turtle in to a fort and hold off 20th century russians for a while. Battles of maneuver in the open are much more difficult than holding down a fort. Set piece battles are different than battles with tactical surprise. Was the battle on home soil or far off with a long logistical chain?
> 
> It is way more complicated than you make it out to be, and no, Nazi Germany was almost always outnumbered over the eastern front, it is pretty much how they were worn down and beat. Stalin himself said quantity has a quality all its own, and that is how he won.
Click to expand...


I did your Homework for you...

I looked through every Battle Wikipedia listed on the Eastern Front of Operation Barbarossa.

Only found 4 where Nazi Germany won when outnumbered.

None of them any kind of Battle of Hodow in 1694 when 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars.... A 100 X victory potential.

Battle of Hodów - Wikipedia

More like 4 X here.

Third Battle of Kharkov - Wikipedia

More like 2 X in these.

Battle of Narva (1944) - Wikipedia

Second Battle of Kharkov - Wikipedia

First Jassy–Kishinev Offensive - Wikipedia

This is a far cry from your claim that Nazis on the Eastern Front have at least as many victories  when outnumbered as the Polish ones I listed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

It looks like Poles were outnumbered by  8 X , or more in Hill 262 when they beat Nazi Germans.

Can you find a Nazi German battle in WW2, where they were so outnumbered, and won?

Hill 262 - Wikipedia

Falaise Pocket - Wikipedia

Having taken Chambois, two of the Polish battlegroups drove north-east and established themselves on part of Hill 262 (Mont Ormel ridge), spending the night of 19 August digging in.[59] The following morning, Model ordered elements of the 2nd SS Panzer Division and 9th SS Panzer Division to attack from outside the pocket towards the Polish positions.[60] Around midday, several units of the 10th SS Panzer Division, 12th SS Panzer Division and 116th Panzer Division managed to break through the Polish lines and open a corridor, while the 9th SS Panzer Division prevented the Canadians from intervening.[61] By mid-afternoon, about 10,000 German troops had passed out of the pocket.[62]

he Poles held on to Hill 262 (The Mace), and were able from their vantage point to direct artillery fire on to the retreating Germans.[63] Paul Hausser, the 7th Army commander, ordered that the Polish positions be "eliminated".[62] The remnants of the 352nd Infantry Division and several battle groups from the 2nd SS Panzer Division inflicted many casualties on the 8th and 9th battalions of the Polish Division, but the assault was eventually repulsed at the cost of nearly all of their ammunition, and the Poles watched as the remnants of the XLVII Panzer Corps escaped. During the night there was sporadic fighting, and the Poles called for frequent artillery bombardments to disrupt the German retreat from the sector.[63]




German forces surrendering in St. Lambert on 19 August 1944
German attacks resumed the next morning, but the Poles retained their foothold on the ridge. At about 11:00, a final attempt on the positions of the 9th Battalion was launched by nearby SS troops, which was defeated at close quarters.[64] Soon after midday, the Canadian Grenadier Guards reached Mont Ormel, and by late afternoon the remainder of the 2nd and 9th SS Panzer Divisions had begun their retreat to the Seine.[49][65] For the Falaise pocket operation, the 1st Polish Armoured Division listed 1,441 casualties including 466 killed,[66] while Polish casualties at Mont Ormel were 351 killed and wounded, with eleven tanks lost.[64] German losses in their assaults on the ridge were c. 500 dead and 1,000 men taken prisoner, most from the 12th SS-Panzer Division. Scores of Tiger, Panther and Panzer IV tanks were destroyed, along with many artillery pieces.[64]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
Click to expand...


No, I bought up Polish Battle wins, you bought up WW2, and keep gnawing on that, like a Caveman chewing on a bone.

You think Nazis losing WW2 is noble, but somehow Polish winning in other cases is not.... Completely ridiculous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Nazis + Soviets in WW2 had been about 8 X the population size of Poland in WW2.
> 
> The difference is Nazi Germany, unlike Poland had reliable allies.
> 
> Nazi Germany had Italy, Romania, Hungary, Finland, Slovakia, Croatia, and Bulgarian in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You keep ignoring this, like Nazi Germany did everything on it's own, it didn't.
> 
> Even in the Western front, Vichy France was fighting regular France.
> 
> So, it's not quite what you're saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as I said dumshit, the war in Poland was essentially over before the soviets entered it. Stalin waited until the germans had Poland on the mat.
Click to expand...


So, explain how Poland won a Battle against Soviets during the Invasion of Poland?

Battle of Szack - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> No, poland was only outnumbered 3 to 2 by germany, that war was over by the time the soviets entered. Battle usually favors the defenders, especially on home soil, and by all accounts then September 1939 was a very poor outing for the poles.
> 
> Nazi Germany faced off against the 3 largest economies on earth outside their own, over 4 years, with a population pool well over 8 times its size. They were tough, they almost beat russia while fighting a two front war. It is likely that the UK and USA would not have been able to beat them alone with some 80% of their losses on the eastern front. This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success, they were very respectful of german battlefield abilities. No way did poland face anything like this in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
> 
> Your numbers for Barbarossa only include the initial western Soviet Armies, they don't include the huge reserves or Siberians that would later be chucked into battle. German satellites like Hungary did very little in the first phases. If you could read better you would have also noticed 4.9 million casualties, impossible if you only have 2.9 million troops. It was only after the start of operation Typhoon, when yet another huge haul of Soviet prisoners was taken at Vyazma, did the germans briefly enjoy tactical numerical superiority over a wide front in front of Moscow. Your numbers for Stalingrad are again flawed. While there was always local superiority of numbers in some cases, these numbers do not include the huge numbers of troops on the flanks in all of case blue, the ever increasing russian replacements, and the large number of non german axis.  It was on these flanks were the soviets chose to attack the Romanians who were viewed as weaker.
> 
> The eastern front was a modern war with almost continuous battle. There would be so many engagements of regimental size that digging them all out would be a monster task. I am not doing because I am not making claims, you are. Until you do it, your claim is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some Battles Poles killed, and captured bigger numbers of the enemy than they had Poles.
> 
> In the Battle of Kircholm in 1605 3,600 Poles beat 10,800 Swedes, capturing, killing, and dispersing 8,000 Swedes.
> 
> In the Battle of Komarow in 1920 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets, killing 4,000 Soviets.
> 
> In the Battle of  Obertyn 6,000 Poles beat 17,000 Moldavians, killing 7,000 Moldavians.
> 
> In the Battle of Kumeyki 4,000 Poles beat 18,000 Cossacks, killing 6,000 Cossacks.
> 
> In the Battle of Wizna in 1939 800 Poles held off 42,000 Nazi Germans, killing 900 Germans.
> 
> In the Battle of Zadworze in 1920 330 Poles held off 17,000 Soviets, killing 600 Soviets
> 
> In the Battle of Hodow in 1694 400 Poles beat 40,000 Tatars, killing 2,000 Tatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> China was for a very long time the biggest country in the World in population.
> 
> Poland's just a country that started off wedged between bigger Germans, and East Slavic states like Kievan Rus, or  then Russia.
> 
> Poland's lands are very vulnerable, because they're mostly flat plains, not rugged mountains, or protected by any kind of water.
> 
> Poland did exceedingly well.
> 
> In 1000 AD Poland had just over 1 million in population, the German Holy Roman Empire of over 7 million, and the East Slavic Kievan Rus of over 7 million both attack Poland, and failed.
> 
> In the German - Polish 1002 - 1018 War, Germany proved to be a complete embarrassment.
> 
> Much smaller Poland beat not just the much bigger Germans, but whom Germans had help from Czech Bohemians, and Italian Venetians, and whom Germans gave Poland Lusatia in the Peace of Bautzen in 1018.
> Then
> Poland summoned small bands of Germans, Hungarians, and Czechs, invaded the Kievan Rus,  and captured Kiev the capital of Kievan Rus in 1018. in the Kiev Expedition against Kievan Rus.
> 
> The fact that a much smaller country actually could stand toe to toe with such bigger countries like Poland had, says something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the list of Polish wins when outnumbered, or Polish holding off much bigger forces for extended periods.
> 
> YOU claimed Nazis, General Lee, or Sparta may have done more.
> 
> But, YOU DID NOT bring up evidence for your claim then.... Mega- Hypocrite.
> 
> Lazy, nitpicking, jerk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1939. Polish tactics, equipment, and leadership was poor and there really is not much else to explain why they could not hold out longer. They certainly were not surprised, they had at least 6 months to dig into 'fortress poland'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland spent far less on Military than Nazis, or Soviets.
> 
> Military Expenditures, Strategic Raw Materials, Oil Production
> 
> Wartime expenditures during the Second World War 1939-1945
> *Country* *Billion U.S. dollars (for prices in 1946: $1 = c.£0.25 = c.RM 2.22)*
> U.S.A. $ 341.491
> Germany $ 270.000
> Soviet Union (Russia) $ 192.000
> China c.$ 190.000 (estimate for 1937-1945)
> United Kingdom $ 120.000
> Canada $ 15.680
> Italy $ 94.000
> Japan $ 56.000
> France $ 15.000
> Belgium $ 3.250
> Poland $ 1.550
> Netherlands $ 0.925
> Latin American countries (total) $ 1.000
> Greece over $ 0.220
> Yugoslavia over $ 0.200#
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so do tell, what kind of dumbass country watches their hated neighbor arm up to their eyeballs and do nothing about it? oh poor Poland, outspent.... blah blah,  since when do warriors make excuses?
Click to expand...


Please do prove it was common knowledge in  Allied countries that in 1939  the Nazis had armed up to their eyeballs?

I'm pretty sure, most people were unaware of just how much the Nazis had built up, because according to the Treaty of Versailles they weren't supposed to build up like this in military.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
Click to expand...


I'd like to see a comparative list of Sweden in ground-breaking recent Scientific / Innovation processes as Poland in the past few decades.

first rocket capable of reaching the threshold of outer space that uses more than 98% hydrogen peroxide as an oxidizer

Amber, Polish ecological rocket

Polish  pioneering article on ultraluminous x-ray sources.

Article by Polish astronomers highlighted by AAS Nova

First chemical computer prototype in Poland.

The prototype of a chemical computer detects a sphere

Discovery of stars that shrink and expand by Polish Astronomers.

Discovery of Polish astronomers: Stars that shrink and expand every half hour

Record High new method of DNA device in Poland.

The new method of analysis in record high speed DNA assay device

Polish first ever chip sized Micro sized Electron Microscrope.

Scientists at Wroclaw University of Science and Technology are building an electron microscope on a chip

Polish shopping app #1 of it's kind in English speaking markets.

Shopping list of the future: Polish shopping application conquers the world

New Polish recipe for ultra short pulse lasers.

Incredible recipe for ultra-short laser pulses - it works! | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish invention of chitosan aerogels, which are used for growing various tissues, including human tissue.

The invention of Kraków scientists can help transplantology | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish invention of the first ever Electric Polymer laser.

Pioneering polymer laser developed by Polish scientists | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

New Polish first ever hand graft surgery on an adult.

\https://poland.pl/science/achievements-science/university-hospital-wroclaw-first-world-transplant-hand-adult-pa/

New Polish anti-bacteria 3D printing method.

Silesian scientists have developed an antibacterial material for 3D printing | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

Polish company Zortrax invented the first 3D printing device used to operate on veins.

Zortrax 3D Printer Used to Improve Varicose Vein Removal Procedure

Pole behind Natural Killer cells to treat cancer.

Request Rejected

Polish first bee pollinator robot.

Poland: Scientists create robot bee to pollinate crops

Polish invention first ever 3D printing wind turbine generator.

http://gizmodo.com/how-a-3d-printed-wind-turbine-could-power-your-gadgets-1622921531

Polish Solaris Bus, behind hybrid bus technology.

Solaris Bus & Coach - Wikipedia

Polish type 1 Diabetes vaccine.

Request Rejected

Polish first device used to detect alcohol before leaving the car.

New Laser Device May Be A Drunk Driver's Worst Nightmare | The Huffington Post


Polish first bike with virtually no chain, the Izzy Bike.

Bicycle without a chain among Polish inventions appreciated abroad | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland

Polish first cheap, mass produced Graphene Machine.

Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine

Polish company Ammono makes the best Gallium Nitride in the World, used in blue laser manufacturing.

Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine

Polish company Vigo Systems produced the Infared Sensors used on the Mars Curiosity Rover.

The World’s Best Gallium Nitride

Polish Sylwester Porowski pioneered Blue Lasers, which he made the best Blue Lasers of the pioneers.

Sylwester Porowski - Polish Academy of Sciences

Polish Paczynski's invention of Microlensing to dIscover more planets, and stars.

Bohdan Paczynski (1940 - 2007) | American Astronomical Society

Polish Nikoderm Poplawski behind the theory that every Black Hole contains another Universe.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikodem_Popławsk

Polish Aleksander Wolszczan's discovery of the first Pulsar planets, and planets outside of the Solar System.

Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia

Polish Maciej Stachowiak behind many computer software applications.

Maciej Stachowiak - Wikipedia

Polish video games like the Witcher the best selling video game of 2015.

Note there were other high selling Polish video games like Dead Island, Dying Light, Call of Juarez, and Hatred.

The Witcher 3 is This Year's Best Selling Game So Far

Polish first emergency face transplant surgery.

Polish man receives first ‘emergency’ face transplant

Polish first surgery that used cells to save paralyzed man.

A paralyzed man walks again after miracle surgery

Polish first augmented cardiac surgery.

It's Polish the first cardiac surgery with augmented reality

Europe's best cardiac physician award to a Pole.

Request Rejected/

Europe's #2 best coders awarded to Poland.
best coders in the world by country - Bing images

Polish wins in the IBM Battle of the Brains contest.

IBM w Polsce International Collegiate Programming Contest

Polish win in a World coding competition.

Polish team wins world coding championships with the fastest AI-driven virtual car

Polish wins in Google Code Jam.

Google Code Jam - Wikipedia


Polish wins at the University Rover Challenge.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Univer...over_Challenge

Polish win at the Google Online Marketing Challenge.

http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html

Polish win best World building.

https://www.dezeen.com/2016/11/18/na...ing-year-2016/

Polish win at the Robot Challenge extravaganza.

https://www.pgs-soft.com/polish-robo...ational-glory/

Polish win at the International Mathematical Competition.

http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
Click to expand...


a list and ranking system invented by you, an obviously you are not biased and your opinion is to not be questioned.... 

hey shitstick, have you ever heard of a guy named Isaac Newton? he is considered by many to be the greatest physicist of all time, so the fact you left him completely out of this discussion just shows your ignorant bias. You are that obnoxious loud guy always talking up his homeland, you know, the one nobody likes to hang with after a while.

let's see someone else's list, somebody that actually knows something    Famous Scientists - List and Biographies of Most Famous Scientists and Inventors in History

hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.


In any event, the fact you need to dig back 500 years or so to get at polish greatness must be hard for you. I mean they kind of suck in modern times when compared to their neighbors. Sweden is better now?? oh the shame, the shame!


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a comparative list of Sweden in ground-breaking recent Scientific / Innovation processes as Poland in the past few decades.
> 
> first rocket capable of reaching the threshold of outer space that uses more than 98% hydrogen peroxide as an oxidizer
> 
> Amber, Polish ecological rocket
> 
> Polish  pioneering article on ultraluminous x-ray sources.
> 
> Article by Polish astronomers highlighted by AAS Nova
> 
> First chemical computer prototype in Poland.
> 
> The prototype of a chemical computer detects a sphere
> 
> Discovery of stars that shrink and expand by Polish Astronomers.
> 
> Discovery of Polish astronomers: Stars that shrink and expand every half hour
> 
> Record High new method of DNA device in Poland.
> 
> The new method of analysis in record high speed DNA assay device
> 
> Polish first ever chip sized Micro sized Electron Microscrope.
> 
> Scientists at Wroclaw University of Science and Technology are building an electron microscope on a chip
> 
> Polish shopping app #1 of it's kind in English speaking markets.
> 
> Shopping list of the future: Polish shopping application conquers the world
> 
> New Polish recipe for ultra short pulse lasers.
> 
> Incredible recipe for ultra-short laser pulses - it works! | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland
> 
> New Polish invention of chitosan aerogels, which are used for growing various tissues, including human tissue.
> 
> The invention of Kraków scientists can help transplantology | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland
> 
> New Polish invention of the first ever Electric Polymer laser.
> 
> Pioneering polymer laser developed by Polish scientists | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland
> 
> New Polish first ever hand graft surgery on an adult.
> 
> \https://poland.pl/science/achievements-science/university-hospital-wroclaw-first-world-transplant-hand-adult-pa/
> 
> New Polish anti-bacteria 3D printing method.
> 
> Silesian scientists have developed an antibacterial material for 3D printing | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland
> 
> Polish company Zortrax invented the first 3D printing device used to operate on veins.
> 
> Zortrax 3D Printer Used to Improve Varicose Vein Removal Procedure
> 
> Pole behind Natural Killer cells to treat cancer.
> 
> Request Rejected
> 
> Polish first bee pollinator robot.
> 
> Poland: Scientists create robot bee to pollinate crops
> 
> Polish invention first ever 3D printing wind turbine generator.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/how-a-3d-printed-wind-turbine-could-power-your-gadgets-1622921531
> 
> Polish Solaris Bus, behind hybrid bus technology.
> 
> Solaris Bus & Coach - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish type 1 Diabetes vaccine.
> 
> Request Rejected
> 
> Polish first device used to detect alcohol before leaving the car.
> 
> New Laser Device May Be A Drunk Driver's Worst Nightmare | The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> Polish first bike with virtually no chain, the Izzy Bike.
> 
> Bicycle without a chain among Polish inventions appreciated abroad | News | Science & Scholarship in Poland
> 
> Polish first cheap, mass produced Graphene Machine.
> 
> Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine
> 
> Polish company Ammono makes the best Gallium Nitride in the World, used in blue laser manufacturing.
> 
> Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine
> 
> Polish company Vigo Systems produced the Infared Sensors used on the Mars Curiosity Rover.
> 
> The World’s Best Gallium Nitride
> 
> Polish Sylwester Porowski pioneered Blue Lasers, which he made the best Blue Lasers of the pioneers.
> 
> Sylwester Porowski - Polish Academy of Sciences
> 
> Polish Paczynski's invention of Microlensing to dIscover more planets, and stars.
> 
> Bohdan Paczynski (1940 - 2007) | American Astronomical Society
> 
> Polish Nikoderm Poplawski behind the theory that every Black Hole contains another Universe.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikodem_Popławsk
> 
> Polish Aleksander Wolszczan's discovery of the first Pulsar planets, and planets outside of the Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish Maciej Stachowiak behind many computer software applications.
> 
> Maciej Stachowiak - Wikipedia
> 
> Polish video games like the Witcher the best selling video game of 2015.
> 
> Note there were other high selling Polish video games like Dead Island, Dying Light, Call of Juarez, and Hatred.
> 
> The Witcher 3 is This Year's Best Selling Game So Far
> 
> Polish first emergency face transplant surgery.
> 
> Polish man receives first ‘emergency’ face transplant
> 
> Polish first surgery that used cells to save paralyzed man.
> 
> A paralyzed man walks again after miracle surgery
> 
> Polish first augmented cardiac surgery.
> 
> It's Polish the first cardiac surgery with augmented reality
> 
> Europe's best cardiac physician award to a Pole.
> 
> Request Rejected/
> 
> Europe's #2 best coders awarded to Poland.
> best coders in the world by country - Bing images
> 
> Polish wins in the IBM Battle of the Brains contest.
> 
> IBM w Polsce International Collegiate Programming Contest
> 
> Polish win in a World coding competition.
> 
> Polish team wins world coding championships with the fastest AI-driven virtual car
> 
> Polish wins in Google Code Jam.
> 
> Google Code Jam - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Polish wins at the University Rover Challenge.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Univer...over_Challenge
> 
> Polish win at the Google Online Marketing Challenge.
> 
> http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html
> 
> Polish win best World building.
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2016/11/18/na...ing-year-2016/
> 
> Polish win at the Robot Challenge extravaganza.
> 
> https://www.pgs-soft.com/polish-robo...ational-glory/
> 
> Polish win at the International Mathematical Competition.
> 
> http://scienceinpoland.pap.pl/en/new...mpetition.html
Click to expand...


 I have said it over and over but you just cannot grasp this concept. One cannot make such one sided lists in order to prove superiority. The scientific american link I gave you, and lists of nobel winners is a comparative list, they show the real story. 

You cannot prove shit like this, you must have a really low education level.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?

yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry

LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey shitstick, have you ever heard of a guy named Isaac Newton? he is considered by many to be the greatest physicist of all time, so the fact you left him completely out of this discussion just shows your ignorant bia
Click to expand...


Isaac Newton isn't a Renaissance scientist, is he?

I think that's debatable, perhaps he was born in the Renaissance, but he did his work more in the Boroque period.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
Click to expand...


Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.

Explain how that's bad, exactly?


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, as I stated I am not doing your homework for you, I am not the flag waving fool you are and I will not be goaded.  I am making no claims, I am making the observation about your lack of substance, and it still holds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.
> 
> Why?
> Who knows you're a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is called being objective and fair.  Why don't you want to be objective when making your claims? I don't know, maybe you have a polish penis stuck up your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Objective?
> 
> You haven't even come close....None of the groups you mentioned are even competition for Poland's Golden Age...
> 
> The best military commander is definitely Genghiz Khan... But... Polish Boleslaw Chrobry, and Jan Sobieski are very close, in fact so are some others.
> 
> Furthermore, Poles have a more consistent victory margin than Mongols.
> 
> Also Swedes come very close to Poles in victories when outnumbered.
> 
> Yes Spartans for only a very brief period.
> 
> It's not Nazi Germany, or Confederates, who are even in question.... You sound like a moron to even discuss that.
Click to expand...


I have nothing against Poland, hell I even admire some of these things, I do take issue though when someone pronounces themselves the best

Tactics and effectiveness of weapons have changed a lot in the past 1000 years, so it is hard to decided who in today's world would work best if you transplanted them. It also makes a huge difference if you are fighting defense or offense, something you simply ignore. I am taking Hannibal on offense because I think he would rapidly learn, Napolean for fighting a defense using offense. For digging in and simply holding out as long as possible, that list would be huge, it is a lot easier.  Isreal fought and won 3 wars of annilihation in 25 years, I am hiring them if I want to play defense with conventional weapons.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
Click to expand...


You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
Click to expand...


A list which acts like Galileo started it all.

When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.

Why would you hear about Poland?

The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.

I think the West is even worse than Russia.

Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey shitstick, have you ever heard of a guy named Isaac Newton? he is considered by many to be the greatest physicist of all time, so the fact you left him completely out of this discussion just shows your ignorant bia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isaac Newton isn't a Renaissance scientist, is he?
> 
> I think that's debatable, perhaps he was born in the Renaissance, but he did his work more in the Boroque period.
Click to expand...


most put him at the very end, 1600s is still considered Renaissance, I guess


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
Click to expand...


According to lists like yours, Per capita some of the biggest innovation countries in the Sciences are countries which hardly have any kind of notable Scientific achievements at any point in history, such as Finland, Switzerland, and Ireland.

This proves that while they might come up with a lot of innovation in the Sciences, very little of it is even ground-breaking, or note-wrothy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
Click to expand...


Mozambique gained it's Independence since 1975, Poland didn't truly gain it's  Independence in 1989.

Actually Poland faced a lot more oppression, and genocide than Mozambique.

So, according to Liberals, Mozambique should have a better record on Science today, as they haven't suffered the same fates as Poland of brutalization.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think your assertions and anecdotes prove things, they don't
> 
> supply the link or analysis that shows Poland number 1 at science right up to 1772, supply it or admit you just made shit up
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
Click to expand...


there is no question Copernicus was great, no argument there, but placing poland number 1 is altogether different

I am a physicist, when we learn our stuff there are a lot of famous results that are named after the inventor/discoverer. Examples: Newton's Second Law, Maxwell's equations, Gauss' Law, etc.  ok so I can't even think of one Polish name there, not one off the top of my head. When I start to make the list of great Physicists like Newton, Einstein, Maxwell, Faraday, Feynman, Tesla, Laplace..... I can't even get to a Polish person until I get down to say Rabi or Curie. The list is dominated by Germans and British really. I am neither, so one can't claim I am biased, it is just observation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have a lack of substance.
> 
> You've not shown any Battles of the ones you think did better like Nazis, WHO LOST at near even numbers in Operation Barbarossa.
> 
> You've ignored all the Battles I've posted, and just have moved everything to WW2 which is 1 out of 1,000's of Wars Poland was in.
> 
> Spartans also lost some battles, so it doesn't really matter if Poles sometimes lost.
> 
> You're just looking like one with some serious bone to chew with Poland for no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.
> 
> Why?
> Who knows you're a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is called being objective and fair.  Why don't you want to be objective when making your claims? I don't know, maybe you have a polish penis stuck up your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Objective?
> 
> You haven't even come close....None of the groups you mentioned are even competition for Poland's Golden Age...
> 
> The best military commander is definitely Genghiz Khan... But... Polish Boleslaw Chrobry, and Jan Sobieski are very close, in fact so are some others.
> 
> Furthermore, Poles have a more consistent victory margin than Mongols.
> 
> Also Swedes come very close to Poles in victories when outnumbered.
> 
> Yes Spartans for only a very brief period.
> 
> It's not Nazi Germany, or Confederates, who are even in question.... You sound like a moron to even discuss that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am taking Hannibal on offense because I think he would rapidly learn, Napolean for fighting a defense using offense. For digging in and simply holding out as long as possible, that list would be huge, it is a lot easier.  Isreal fought and won 3 wars of annilihation in 25 years, I am hiring them if I want to play defense with conventional weapons.
Click to expand...



Ghenghiz Khan on offense.

Jan III Sobieski on defense.

Battle of Podhajce (1667) - Wikipedia

Battle of Zboriv (1649) - Wikipedia

Battle of Khotyn (1673) - Wikipedia

Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to lists like yours, Per capita some of the biggest innovation countries in the Sciences are countries which hardly have any kind of notable Scientific achievements at any point in history, such as Finland, Switzerland, and Ireland.
> 
> This proves that while they might come up with a lot of innovation in the Sciences, very little of it is even ground-breaking, or note-wrothy.
Click to expand...


innovation and ground breaking are very hard to define, that is why we have these journal impact factors and journal rankings now. There is also a hell of a lot of self promotion in the glossy scientific articles as well, so you REALLY have to dig to know impact and innovation. 

Pure physics is really struggling now, they cannot get a handle on dark matter and have not really had a lot new going on for quite a while. So who leads? probably still the USA, but CERN certainly gives Europe claim to that title. Europe is now quite united on science and given their higher GDP and population, it would be natural they lead. China put out one HELL of a lot of shitty papers, they are definitely third. 

Engineering innovation is different, sadly my USA is now behind both Europe and Asia. We are stupid when it comes to trade and intellectual property, and we are lazy in our economic success. We still lead in microprocessors, but that will disappear in the next 50 years I am sure. I met some research staff at Intel, all fucking Asians. It won't be long before all the know how is transferred. 

Germany is still a powerhouse in many areas, so are the Brits, Finland likes cruise ships and cell phones. Take away cell phones and I do not know what the Fins do. The Swedes are good at what they choose to do, but being so small and heavily welfare oriented they can only manage a few things. So ironic that such a liberal nation is good at defense goods like missiles and fighters. Norway won the oil lottery, so they don't really have to work. Ireland is a laggard, France and Spain are just ok, not the leaders, the low countries are small but good, Italy not as good it should be given the size and talent, Hungary- not much as I think they like math. Have not heard much from the Poles, but they also do seem eager to engage in what little I knew of them, they do seem to want to improve more than most do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no question Copernicus was great, no argument there, but placing poland number 1 is altogether different
> 
> I am a physicist, when we learn our stuff there are a lot of famous results that are named after the inventor/discoverer. Examples: Newton's Second Law, Maxwell's equations, Gauss' Law, etc.  ok so I can't even think of one Polish name there, not one off the top of my head. When I start to make the list of great Physicists like Newton, Einstein, Maxwell, Faraday, Feynman, Tesla, Laplace..... I can't even get to a Polish person until I get down to say Rabi or Curie. The list is dominated by Germans and British really. I am neither, so one can't claim I am biased, it is just observation.
Click to expand...


I said Poland was #1 in the Renaissance in Science.

I said nothing about in all time, nor just in Physics.

The fact is Poland after the Partitions was oppressed of Education, which obviously would've hurt it's Scientific Ability.

Germanisation of Poles during the Partitions - Wikipedia

In 1819 the gradual elimination of Polish language in schools began, with German being introduced in its place.[6] This procedure was briefly stopped in 1822 but restarted in 1824.

In 1825 August Jacob, a politician hostile to Poles, gained power over newly created Provincial Educational Collegium in Posen _(Poznań)_.[6] Across the Polish territories Polish teachers were being removed from work, German educational programs were being introduced, and primary schooling was being replaced by German one that aimed at creation of loyal Prussian citizens.[6] Already in 1816 the Polish gymnasium in Bromberg _(Bydgoszcz)_ was turned into a German school and Polish language removed from classes.

In 1825 the Teacher's Seminary in Bromberg was Germanized as well.[6] While in 1824 a Provincial Parliament was invoked in Greater Poland, the representation was based on wealth census, meaning that the end result gave most of the power to German minority in the area.[6] Even when Poles managed to issue calls asking for enforcing of the guarantees formulated in treaties of Congress of Vienna and proclamations of Prussian King in 1815 they were rejected by Prussia.[6] Thus neither the attempt to create Polish University in Posen or Polish Society of Friends of Agriculture, Industry and Education were accepted by authorities.[6] Nevertheless, Poles continued to ask for Polish representation in administration of the area, representing the separate character of the Duchy, keeping the Polish character of schools.[6]

From 1825 the increase of anti-Polish policies became more visible and intense.[6] Prussian political circles demanded end to tolerance of Polishness. Among the Poles two groups emerged, one still hoping for respect of separate status of the Duchy and insisting on working with Prussian authorities hoping that in time they would grant some freedoms. The other faction still hoped for independence of Poland. As consequence many Polish activists were imprisoned.[6] A joint operation of Russian and Prussian secret police managed to discover Polish organizations working in Breslau _(Wrocław)_ and Berlin, whose members were arrested and detained in Prussian jails.[6]

Russification - Wikipedia

in the 1880s, Polish was banned in schools and on school grounds and offices of Congress Poland. Research and teaching of the Polish language, history or of Catholicism were forbidden. Illiteracy rose as Poles refused to learn Russian. Students were beaten for resisting Russification.[11] A Polish underground education network was formed, including the famous Flying University. According to Russian estimates, by 1901 one-third of the inhabitants in the Congress Kingdom was involved in clandestine education based on Polish literature.[12]

Starting in the 1840s Russia considered introducing Cyrillic script for spelling the Polish language, with the first school books printed in the 1860s; these attempts failed.[13]

A similar development took place in Lithuania.[10] Its Governor General, Mikhail Muravyov, prohibited the public use of spoken Polish and Lithuanian and closed Polish and Lithuanian schools; teachers from other parts of Russia who did not speak these languages were moved in to teach pupils. Muravyov also banned the use of Latin and Gothic scripts in publishing. He was reported saying, "What the Russian bayonet didn't accomplish, the Russian school will." ("что не додѣлалъ русскій штыкъ – додѣлаетъ русская школа.") This ban, which was only lifted in 1904, was disregarded by the _Knygnešiai_, the Lithuanian book smugglers, who brought Lithuanian publications printed in the Latin alphabet, the historic orthography of the Lithuanian language, from Lithuania Minor, a part of East Prussia, and from the United States into the Lithuanian-speaking areas of Imperial Russia. The knygnešiai became a symbol of the resistance of Lithuanians against Russification.

The campaign also promoted the Russian Orthodox faith over Catholicism. The measures used included closing down Catholic monasteries, officially banning the building of new churches and giving many of the old ones to the Russian Orthodox church, banning Catholic schools and establishing state schools which taught only the Orthodox religion, requiring Catholic priests to preach only officially approved sermons, requiring that Catholics who married members of the Orthodox church convert, requiring Catholic nobles to pay an additional tax in the amount of 10% of their profits, limiting the amount of land a Catholic peasant could own, and switching from the Gregorian calendar (used by Catholics) to the Julian one (used by members of the Orthodox churc


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mozambique gained it's Independence since 1975, Poland didn't truly gain it's  Independence in 1989.
> 
> Actually Poland faced a lot more oppression, and genocide than Mozambique.
> 
> So, according to Liberals, Mozambique should have a better record on Science today, as they haven't suffered the same fates as Poland of brutalization.
Click to expand...


ok, so that is valid but I thought you were asserting today's greatness? It is odd to simultaneously make excuses while asserting greatness.

It is the same Soviet stifling of economic and intellectual achievement that made them suffer at war. The Russian officers dared not do anything outside the box or they would be shot. Only at the top levels, like with Zhukov, was there real innovation and boldness that won battles. Company grade officers simply lined up the men and charged as ordered.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to lists like yours, Per capita some of the biggest innovation countries in the Sciences are countries which hardly have any kind of notable Scientific achievements at any point in history, such as Finland, Switzerland, and Ireland.
> 
> This proves that while they might come up with a lot of innovation in the Sciences, very little of it is even ground-breaking, or note-wrothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China put out one HELL of a lot of shitty papers, they are definitely third.
Click to expand...


So, you are admitting a country can put out a lot of  shitty papers, and shitty patents that propels the number forward without being ground-breaking?

So, how do you figure Sweden's beating this list of Polish innovations?

Polish Greatness


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you are making the case that poles are a tough underdog nut-to-crack militarily when they got absolutely smoked in 1939, and they were out numbered by only 3 to 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Poland was outnumbered 2 to 1 in WW2.
> 
> When it came to Tanks Poland was outnumbered by nearly 8 to 1.
> 
> You act like Nazi Germany was a tough underdog nut to crack militarily , but they lost to Soviets in WW2.
> 
> So, what's the difference?
> 
> The difference is Poland was more outnumbered in WW2, than Nazis were.
> 
> In the Battle of Stalingrad for example Nazis, and Soviets had nearly equal numbers of forces, and Nazis still lost.
> 
> Battle of Stalingrad - Wikipedia
> 
> Actually Wikipedia puts Nazis as having more frontline strength in Operation Barbarossa, than Soviets.
> 
> Operation Barbarossa - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was the first truly modern war too, with constant aerial bombardment and battle. Allied commanders needed overwhelming firepower to achieve battle success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, in a modern war, it's less about tactics, and more about how much you can afford to buy.
> 
> Poland was a rather new Nation for only 21 years when WW2 hit, as opposed to Germany which was around to build up it's economy much longer.
> 
> So, it's no wonder why Germany could afford to spend far more on military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pure bullshit- France and England were technology peers, it was German tactics, efficiency, and leadership that mattered. Any analysis of the battle of France comes to that conclusion, it is almost universal consensus, but here genius you comes along and asserts otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi Germany, and France in WW2 had similar numbers during the Battle of France AKA the French Invasion.
> 
> How does that prove that Nazi Germany somehow had more victories when outnumbered?
> 
> Yes, Nazi Germany won, but they were hardly outnumbered against France.
Click to expand...


It doesn't, it was just part of the discussion and I was countering your point about modern war. The western allies outnumbered the Germans, had higher GDP bases to draw from, had technological parity in weapons, and entered the Battle of France with only 1 disadvantage- the Luftwaffe had more aircraft. The Maginot line was so strong, Hitler dared not touch it. Hitler also knew that if he waited too long then the economic and population resources of the western allies would make victory impossible, he wanted to attack right after poland but the field commanders said no way was that possible. It was hardly a situation where Germany was an unbeatable monster. 

So why did the Germans mop the floor with them? The German organization, battle plan, and tactics were way ahead of the allies. The German morale was sky high and discipline was outstanding. That coupled with insanely poor French leadership gave the result. It had nothing to do with how much each spent on their military in this case since there was parity in that regard. 

Here is an interesting article below. I grew up a proud american thinking that our guys were supermen on the battlefield, GI Joe and John Wayne type shit. The more I studied war, the more I realized that the average american army unit in WWII wasn't that good. I don't know why we kids could not be taught the truth, there is nothing wrong really by winning the war with quantity over quality.

Their Wehrmacht Was Better Than Our Army


_On a man for man basis, German ground soldiers consistently inflicted casualties at about a 50 percent higher rate than they incurred from the opposing British and American troops under all circumstances (emphasis in original). This was true when they were attacking and when they were defending, when they had a local numerical superiority and when, as was usually the case, they were outnumbered, when they had air superiority and when they did not, when they won and when they lost._


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to lists like yours, Per capita some of the biggest innovation countries in the Sciences are countries which hardly have any kind of notable Scientific achievements at any point in history, such as Finland, Switzerland, and Ireland.
> 
> This proves that while they might come up with a lot of innovation in the Sciences, very little of it is even ground-breaking, or note-wrothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China put out one HELL of a lot of shitty papers, they are definitely third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are admitting a country can put out a lot of  shitty papers, and shitty patents that propels the number forward without being ground-breaking?
> 
> So, how do you figure Sweden's beating this list of Polish innovations?
> 
> Polish Greatness
Click to expand...


I am not going to waste my time digging up Sweden's list, frankly I just dont care enough. I am going by the Scientific American ranking system of papers, tech spending, and patents. But come on, stop making lists and take a look at the rest of the world. Sweden makes Volvos and fighter jets, maybe someday Poland will catch up

Why Does Sweden Have So Many Start-Ups?

_Stockholm produces the second-highest number of billion-dollar tech companies per capita, after Silicon Valley, and in Sweden overall, there are 20 start-ups—here defined as companies of any size that have been around for at most three years—per 1,000 employees, compared to just five in the United States, according to data from the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). “What you see is that start-ups have a high survival rate in Sweden, and they have relatively fast growth,” Flavio Calvino, an OECD economist, told me. Sweden also ranks highest in the developed world when it comes to perceptions of opportunity: Around 65 percent of Swedes aged 18 to 64 think there are good opportunities to start a firm where they live, compared to just 47 percent of Americans in that age group._


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mozambique gained it's Independence since 1975, Poland didn't truly gain it's  Independence in 1989.
> 
> Actually Poland faced a lot more oppression, and genocide than Mozambique.
> 
> So, according to Liberals, Mozambique should have a better record on Science today, as they haven't suffered the same fates as Poland of brutalization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, so that is valid but I thought you were asserting today's greatness? It is odd to simultaneously make excuses while asserting greatness.
> 
> It is the same Soviet stifling of economic and intellectual achievement that made them suffer at war. The Russian officers dared not do anything outside the box or they would be shot. Only at the top levels, like with Zhukov, was there real innovation and boldness that won battles. Company grade officers simply lined up the men and charged as ordered.
Click to expand...

 
*Konstantin Rokossovsky  was an ethnic Pole, who was one of the best Soviet generals of WW2.*

*Otto Skorzeny was also an ethnic Pole, who was one of the more interesting Nazi German military commanders.
*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no question Copernicus was great, no argument there, but placing poland number 1 is altogether different
> 
> Feynman,
Click to expand...


Feynman was a Polish American Jew who looked Polish.

Feynman looked way more like a Pole, than like a Semite.

Karl Marx on the other hand....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobel prize winners in Physics
> 
> List of Nobel laureates in Physics - Wikipedia
> List of Nobel laureates by country - Wikipedia
> 
> Poland      3
> Austria      3
> Canada     3
> Denmark   3
> Hungary    3
> France      8
> Holland     7
> Germany  29
> UK            22
> Russia     7
> 
> 
> so don't even bother with some sort of 'poland is great at science' crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of the Scientific Revolution is considered generally when Polish Copernicus formulated the Heliocentric Model, his Polish mentor Albert Brudzewski could be considered part of that, having discovered the proper Rotation of the Moon.
> 
> Poland was #1 in Science before the Partitions.
> 
> Post Partitions Germans, land Russians limited, or even eliminated Polish education.
> 
> Soviets stifled creative potential.
> 
> But, Poland's done some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> Not that it ever stopped.
> 
> This was a pretty important Polish Physicist of the 20th century, for example.
> 
> Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile, congrats to Poland on ranking well behind Sweden in scientific contribution in 2016 despite having 4 times as many people. Ranked number #24, gee I can see why you think Poland is real science powerhouse
> 
> The World's Best Countries in Science [Interactive]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
Click to expand...


I've read somewhere before that in in the Interwar period Poland was #5, or #6 in patents in Europe... (I can't find the link) 

Which was quite impressive, actually, considering Poland was left as one of poorest, and most illiterate nations, due to the Partitions oppression against Polish education.

Why is it surprising Poland would have declined in Patents since then?

Nazis killed many Polish intellectual elites, as did Soviets.

German AB-Aktion in Poland - Wikipedia

Massacre of Lwów professors - Wikipedia

Operation Tannenberg - Wikipedia

Katyn massacre - Wikipedia

Soviet stagnated Polish wealth behind even further, and had stifled creativity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I start to make the list of great Physicists like Newton, Einstein, Maxwell, Faraday, Feynman, Tesla, Laplace..... I can't even get to a Polish person until I get down to say Rabi or Curie. The list is dominated by Germans and British really. I am neither, so one can't claim I am biased, it is just observation.
Click to expand...


Newton is probably #1 in psychics , but before Newton, in the 1400's - early 1600's Poland had produced quite more impressive scientists than Britain.

Around the time of Newton's birth, Poland had 4 million people people killed, in the Deluge + Khmelnytsky Uprising where Sweden, Russia, Cossacks, and Tatars ganged up on Poland.

How do you know the Polish version of Newton didn't get killed in this period, actually?

This Pole co-discovered Brownian Motion, had it not been for Einstein's existence, this Pole would've probably been a much bigger name.

Marian Smoluchowski - Wikipedia

Poland played a bigger role in cinema than Britain.

A Foreigner's Guide to Polish Cinema | Article | Culture.pl

There is no mistaking the forefathers of cinematography - while Edison created the kinetoscope which recorded film onto tape, Auguste and Louis Lumière patented the cinematograph, which allowed viewing by multiple parties at once. But the geniuses from France and America weren't alone in contributing to the invention of film.

In 19th-century Poland, several inventors, among them Piotr Lebiedziński, were working on creating a cinematograph of their own. In 1893, Lebiedziński, a chemist and amateur photographer, beat the Lumière brothers by two years in developing a machine called the pleograph, which could record short films. For technical reasons, the device was never used on a large scale. The invention, however, continued to evolve thanks to inventor Kazimierz Prószyński.

Polish inventors played an important role in the development of cinematography and television. In 1897, a brilliant inventor referred to as the "Polish Edison", Jan Szczepanik, obtained a British patent for his "telectroscope". This television prototype could transmit image and sound, thus enabling live viewing of remote images and sounds. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became reality.

Another inventor whose work was part of the incremental development process is Siegmund Lubin (Zygmunt Lubszyński), an American Jew of Polish origins. He is credited with the invention of the first cinema projector. While Thomas Edison patented a kinetoscope that weighed almost a ton, Lubin's phantoscope weighed a mere 25 kilograms (55 pounds) and was altered to be even lighter. In the dog-eat-dog film industry, Lubin, previously a contact lens salesman, became Edison's number one competitor.

Polish cinematography dates back to the end of World War I, when Poland regained independence following 120 years of occupation. Yet the first, and only left undamaged, Polish feature film is Pruska kultura (Prussian Culture) from 1908. The large majority of the films produced by the burgeoning industry were melodramas and patriotic films.

Polish cinematography developed dynamically during the inter-war period. Over 150 film studios were set up. Among the most important ones were Sfinks, Leo-Film and Falanga. Their yearly production would amount to 30 features and between 100 and 300 shorts. The most important film of the period was an adaptation of Eliza Orzeszkowa's novel Cham (The Boor) directed by Jan Nowina-Przybylski, which was shown in 13 different countries.

The inter-war period also had its star actors: Adolf Dymsza, Jadwiga Smosarska and Eugeniusz Bodo.

Remembering Stefan Kudelski, the man whose tape recorder changed filmmaking forever

*Remembering Stefan Kudelski, the man whose tape recorder changed filmmaking forever*
3
By Amar Toor@amartoo  Feb 4, 2013, 3:55am EST SHARE

 TWEET


 LINKEDIN






stefan kudelski
Stefan Kudelski, the Polish engineer whose Nagra III portable tape recorder revolutionized Hollywood and documentary filmmaking, died last week at the age of 83. Unveiled in 1958, the 14-pound Nagra III made it possible for New Wave filmmakers like Jean-Luc Godard and François Truffaut to shoot in an off-the-cuff, improvisational style, while enabling D.A. Pennebaker to more easily record audio for his seminal Bob Dylan documentary, _Don't Look Back_. Kudeski's innovations earned him Academy Awards in 1965, 1977, 1978, and 1990, as well as Emmy awards in 1984 and 1986.

"There was virtually no film made from 1961 until the early ’90s that did not use the Nagra," Oscar-winning sound engineer Chris Newman told the _New York Times_. "We would not have the movies we have today without it."

Aeroscope - Wikipedia

Patented in England in 1910 by the Polish inventor Kazimierz Prószyński,[1] Aeroscope was the first successful hand-held operated film camera. It has been powered by compressed air pumped before filming into the camera with a simple hand pump, similar to the one we still use to pump bicycle tires. Filming with Aeroscope, a cameraman did not have to turn the crank to advance the material filming, as in all cameras of that time, so he could operate the camera with both hands, holding the camera and controlling the focus. This made it possible to film with the Aeroscope hand-held in most difficult circumstances, as well as made possible to film from the airplanes, also for the military purposes. Camera carried 400 feet (120 m) of 35mm film and, once pressurised, could work with no further pumping for up to 10 minutes. The Aeroscope was known for its simplicity and reliability.[1]

*Popularity[edit]*
Hundreds of light and relatively compact Aeroscope cameras were used by the British War Office for the combat cameramen on the battlefields of World War I, and later by all newsreel cameramen all over world, until the late 1920s. Aeroscope has been used among others by Arthur Herbert Malins recognized by Kelly (1997, Page 60) as “the most famous of the war cinematographers” who used it at the battle of the Somme. As several of the cameramen died filming from the firing lines Aeroscope got a name of _camera of death_.

In 1928 Prószyński built an improved version of his camera, with an air pressure meter, but the more practical spring cameras like Eyemo and later Bolex took over. However, even by the beginning of World War II, some of the improved Aeroscope cameras were in use by the British combat cameramen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Renaissance Poland was superior in Science.
> 
> - Albert Brudzewski's proper rotation of the Moon.
> 
> - Copernicus's Heliocentric model.
> 
> - Michal Sedziwoj's discovery of Oxygen.
> 
> - Jozef Struthius's modern Pulse taking methods.
> 
> -  Jan Heweliusz first map of the Moon
> 
> - Kazimierz Siemienowicz  Delta wing multistage rocket.
> 
> -  Marcin Bylica critique of existing Astronomy.
> 
> - Alexius  Polonus pioneering in sunspot detection.
> 
> -Maria Cunitz new tables in Astronomy.
> 
> - Maciej Miechowita's pioneering work in benefits of sanitation against epidemics.
> 
> - Jan Brozek's theory of numbers, and discovery of why Bee's make Hexagons for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't even get to a Polish person until I get down to say Rabi or Curie. The list is dominated by Germans and British really. I am neither, so one can't claim I am biased, it is just observation.
Click to expand...


Germans, and British have dominated European brutality, and genocide as well.

The intellectual elite of these countries, doesn't necessarily make them smarter as a collective.

China has fared modestly for about the past 800 years, but none the less they top in IQ scores, and also PISA scores.

Actually, I think that the typical Brits, and Germans are a little slow intellectually.

How did Germany go from voting in Hitler, to voting in Merkel?
Neither is a logical choice.

It seems Germans are kind of dumb, and are very thuggish, and violent.... Even if their intellectual elite has been impressive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NCC1701 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) #24 out of roughly 200 countries in this World is not bad.
> 
> 2.) I never said Poland was #1 today, just that it's doing some pretty good things for Science, once again.
> 
> 3.) Presumably in this list, a lot of the recorded papers, and patents aren't ground-breaking, I'd imagine that when you account ground breaking ones, Poland's probably ahead of Sweden, today in totals at least.
> 
> 4.) This list, probably doesn't account for Polish brain-drain.
> 
> Some of the best Polish scientists of today are in the U.S.A.
> 
> Like Nikoderm Poplawski who came up with the theory that every Black Hole has another Universe.
> 
> Nikodem Popławski - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Aleksander Wolszcazn who discovered the first Pulsar planets, and Planets outside of our Solar System.
> 
> Aleksander Wolszczan - Wikipedia
> 
> Like Maria Siemionow who pioneered face transplant surgery, and having did the first one in the U.S.A.
> 
> Maria Siemionow - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why on earth would anyone want to leave Poland?
> 
> yes, #24 is bad if you are trying to assert greatness, sorry
> 
> LOL, now you are the arbiter of 'groundbreaking'! here we go, here comes your bullshit. I guess you know more than the nobel committee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being ranked #24 out of roughly 200 countries, would prove Poland's about in the 15% percentile of the World.
> 
> Explain how that's bad, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't compare Poland to Mozambique, you compare Poland to Europeans, and in that grouping they score low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to lists like yours, Per capita some of the biggest innovation countries in the Sciences are countries which hardly have any kind of notable Scientific achievements at any point in history, such as Finland, Switzerland, and Ireland.
> 
> This proves that while they might come up with a lot of innovation in the Sciences, very little of it is even ground-breaking, or note-wrothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but CERN certainly gives Europe claim to that title.
Click to expand...


CERN was heavily developed thanks to Georges Charpak, a Polish Jew, who looked 100% Polish, and 0% Jewish.


----------



## NCC1701

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there it is again, the patented polish dumbfuck method of proof - only list polish anecdotes, ignore all others and pronounce Poland superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is easier to prove, because battles are too much to post, or to even grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> The most important Renaissance astronomers are Copernicus of Poland, Galileo of Italy, Kepler of Germany, Albert Brudzewski of Poland, Tycho Brahee of Denmark, Jan Heweliusz of Poland,  Giordano Bruno of Italy,  and Christian Huygens of Holland.
> 
> That out of 8 of those, 3 of them are from Poland.
> 
> The most important Renaissance Physicians are Flemish Andreas Vesalius, Polish Jozef Struthius,  English William Harvey, Italian Leonardo DaVinci,  French Jacques Dubois,
> and French Ambroise Pare.
> 
> 1 out of 6 are from Poland.
> 
> Out of the 2 pioneers of Rocket Science during the Renaissance.
> 
> Polish Kazimierz Siemonowicz, and Conrad Hass an Austrian are the 2 most important.
> 
> In Miscellaneous science the most important are Polish Albert Brudzewski, English Francis Bacon,  Fausto Venzio from Croatia,
> and   German Martin Behain.
> 
> 1 out of 4 are from Poland.
> 
> That out of 18 noble scientist of the Renaissance period, 5 are from Poland, 2 are from Germany, 2 from Italy, 2 from England, 2 from France,  1 from Austria, 1 from Holland,  1 from Denmark, 1 from Croatia, and 1 from Flanders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, not dominated by polish accomplishment, and being a trained physicist I have never encountered anybody previously asserting how poland used to be number 1.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A list which acts like Galileo started it all.
> 
> When it was Albert Brudzewski, and Copernicus 2 Poles which initiated modern Astronomy.
> 
> Why would you hear about Poland?
> 
> The West routinely neglects Poland, probably because they're mostly Germanic peoples, and will fight for Germany's claim to Poland.
> 
> I think the West is even worse than Russia.
> 
> Poland should really be aligning more with Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't even get to a Polish person until I get down to say Rabi or Curie. The list is dominated by Germans and British really. I am neither, so one can't claim I am biased, it is just observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans, and British have dominated European brutality, and genocide as well.
> 
> The intellectual elite of these countries, doesn't necessarily make them smarter as a collective.
> 
> China has fared modestly for about the past 800 years, but none the less they top in IQ scores, and also PISA scores.
> 
> Actually, I think that the typical Brits, and Germans are a little slow intellectually.
> 
> How did Germany go from voting in Hitler, to voting in Merkel?
> Neither is a logical choice.
> 
> It seems Germans are kind of dumb, and are very thuggish, and violent.... Even if their intellectual elite has been impressive.
Click to expand...



I was a research scientist, I did deal with the elites. I don't know what the hell you mean by collective smarts other than how large groups behave, but if you look at tech companies and product output then Germany is a real world leader.

This list is a little misleading. Ireland makes a lot of things as a low tax manufacturing country, but their value added is only that. Germany actually developed a lot of what the sell. Finland looks so good since they built so much of their economy on cell phones. Poland is #41, so again maybe they will move on up as they get over their Soviet hangover, but as of today they have a ways to go. I don't see why not, to me Northern Europe is all pretty much the same as far as genetic talent.

Countries Compared by Economy > High-technology > Exports > Current US$ > Per capita. International Statistics at NationMaster.com


To me the real story is the drop of the USA, we used to lead, now we are net importers. The mighty have fallen.


----------



## MizMolly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polacks are decent people. Sorry, I'm just not as offended by this thread as the "other" one.
> 
> Y'all ain't superior to shit. That being said, Polacks are alright by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just thought that I'd use my interwebz, and fingertipz to say that I too can post such a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine.  Maybe I post a "White Greatness" thread.
> 
> Oooh, I may not be as white as some other people, though.
> 
> Even though my family's been in America since before it was America.
> 
> My skin is olive-ish and I have blonde-ish hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If fair is fair, Whites should also have such rights to post the same way.
> 
> Although I can't help but to notice quite a few forums allow anti-White comments, but not anti-Black comments.
Click to expand...

Polish and Jewish are white people. Ethnicity and race are different critters. You have the right to post what you want though. If people find it boring, find another thread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## Bleipriester

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you want to claim great battles where the poles lost both the battle and the war, but dismiss anyone else who did the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you want to ignore Polish victories, and harp on Nazi German's lost.
> 
> Why?
> Who knows you're a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is called being objective and fair.  Why don't you want to be objective when making your claims? I don't know, maybe you have a polish penis stuck up your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Objective?
> 
> You haven't even come close....None of the groups you mentioned are even competition for Poland's Golden Age...
> 
> The best military commander is definitely Genghiz Khan... But... Polish Boleslaw Chrobry, and Jan Sobieski are very close, in fact so are some others.
> 
> Furthermore, Poles have a more consistent victory margin than Mongols.
> 
> Also Swedes come very close to Poles in victories when outnumbered.
> 
> Yes Spartans for only a very brief period.
> 
> It's not Nazi Germany, or Confederates, who are even in question.... You sound like a moron to even discuss that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am taking Hannibal on offense because I think he would rapidly learn, Napolean for fighting a defense using offense. For digging in and simply holding out as long as possible, that list would be huge, it is a lot easier.  Isreal fought and won 3 wars of annilihation in 25 years, I am hiring them if I want to play defense with conventional weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghenghiz Khan on offense.
> 
> Jan III Sobieski on defense.
> 
> Battle of Podhajce (1667) - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Zboriv (1649) - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Khotyn (1673) - Wikipedia
> 
> Battle of Vienna - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

When the Mongols held their Kurultai to elect a new Khan, all campaigns were aborted and the warriors went home.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*ber, Polish ecological rocket*





Photo: Fotolia
ILR-33 "AMBER" - the world\'s first rocket capable of reaching the threshold of outer space that uses more than 98% hydrogen peroxide as an oxidizer- has recently reached the 15 km ceiling. It was developed at the Center of Space Technologies of the Institute of Aviation.

The results of construction and tests of this rocket had been presented at the Institute of Aviation in Warsaw during the plenary meeting of the Space and Satellite Research Committee of the Polish Academy of Sciences.

ILR-33 "AMBER" (Polish name: "BURSZTYN") rocket is a project of the Center of Space Technologies of the Institute of Aviation. It is the world\'s first rocket that uses more than 98% hydrogen peroxide as an oxidizer. The technology for obtaining such a high concentration was developed and patented at the Institute of Aviation a few years ago. The exceptionally concentrated oxidizer allows the rocket to achieve better performance at a lower mass - the project leader Eng. Michał Pakosz explained in an interview with PAP. (The commonly known hydrogen peroxide solution has a concentration of only 3%).

ILR-33 AMBER uses an innovative ecological rocket propulsion - instead of the commonly used toxic and caustic hydrazine, the fuel is specially prepared (also at the institute) polyethylene. Pakosz admitted that polyethylene waste could theoretically be used as rocket fuel.

The test flight took place on October 22, 2017 on the training ground in Drawsko Pomorskie. With partially filled fuel and oxidant tanks, the rocket reached the ceiling of almost 15 km - the maximum altitude flight limit for inland training grounds in Poland. However, after full refuelling, it could reach a ceiling of 100 kilometres, which is a conventional boundary of the outer space. The maximum speed is over 1200 m/s - higher than muzzle velocity of a rifle.

The project refers to the history of the Institute of Aviation - meteorological rockets "Meteor", developed in 1967-1974. However, thanks to the latest available technologies and proprietary solutions, ILR-33 "Amber" has performance similar to the historic Meteor 2 rocket at half the launch weight (about 180 kg).

ILR-33 AMBER allows to test rocket components at 10G and conduct tests in micro-gravity conditions during suborbital flights (micro-gravity 1000 times lower than the Earth gravity lasts up to 150 seconds).

"This is an alternative to such solutions as a drop tower, parabolic flights and costly research on board the International Space Station" - Eng. Pakosz told PAP. The rocket will allow to test, for example, prototypes of small devices intended for use in space.

"The development of the rocket is not only about publications in leading international scientific journals and the possibility of conducting research. It is above all a way to carry out a number of commercial project" - Pakosz emphasised. The specialist from the institute mentioned military applications, for example. (PAP)

Author: Paweł Wernicki

pmw/ zan/ kap/

tr. RL


Amber, Polish ecological rocket


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The  country with the best metal drumming, and best masculine deep vocals is.... Polska.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I think this needs a  Part 2 of Polish deep vox, and insane drumming in Metal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish-built robot flies to Mars on NASA mission*
05.05.2018 08:30
A hi-tech robotic device designed and built by a Polish company was on Saturday scheduled to be launched to Mars on board a NASA spacecraft.






Image: ColiN00B/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

The device, described as a self-hammering mechanism, is a component of a heat probe that will examine the thermal properties of the Red Planet.

The main goal of the US space agency’s InSight mission — launching on Saturday from Vandenberg Air Force Base in central California — is to give scientists a better understanding of the structure and geological activity of Mars.

The InSight lander is scheduled to touch down on the Red Planet on November 26 after a journey of 485 million kilometres. It is expected to remain active there for two years.

The self-hammering instrument has been developed by innovative Warsaw company Astronika, which was founded in 2013 by a group of Polish engineers specialising in precision mechanics and space technology.

(gs/pk)

Source: PAP, astronika.pl

tags: Mars, NASA

Polish-built robot flies to Mars on NASA mission


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The world’s first composite transplantation of neck organs carried out by a Polish team*


*The world’s first composite transplantation of neck organs was carried out by a Polish team led by Prof. Adam Maciejewski of the Institute of Oncology in Gliwice. The groundbreaking operation by the Silesian surgeons is their latest high-profile success story, following a life-saving face transplant completed in 2013.*
*The pioneering operation by the team of surgeons from Gliwice was performed on a 37 year-old patient on 11 April, however news of its success has only now been made public.








photo: Tomasz Jodłowski/REPORTER/EAST NEWS



„This is the first ever complex organ transplant involving the larynx, trachea, throat, esophagus, thyroid and parathyroid, hyoid bone as well as short muscles on the front wall of the neck coating,” Prof. Adam Maciejewski, the head of a team of reconstructive surgeons from the Marie Skłodowska-Curie Institute of Oncology branch in Gliwice, told Polska.pl.



„Until now there had only been two transplants involving the larynx with the trachea. Our team is the first to carry out a composite transplantation of neck organs,” Prof. Maciejewski added. The Polish surgeon has been receiving congratulatory messages from across the world and he plans to describe the operation in detail in a distinguished international medical journal, such as the Lancet.

The seventeen-hour long operation consisting of a team of 25 doctors involved removing scar tissue from neck coatings, preparing vascular structures, as well as extracting the donor’s larynx organs, trachea , pharynx , esophagus , thyroid and parathyroid , hyoid bone and neck coating. The doctors then transplanted material from the donor and carried out a microsurgery of nerves and vessels. Surgeons proceeded to reconstruct the patient’s oral and respiratory tracts. „The operation was preceeded by lengthy preparations and studies. It involved a team consisting of nine surgeons,” Prof. Maciejewski told Polska.pl.



Prof. Maciejewski went on to say that the 37 year-old patient, who earlier had to breathe through a tracheostomy tube and take in food through a tube connected to his stomach, can now eat and breathe independently. He also regained his voice merely three weeks after the operation, a much shorter time than an American patient in 2011 who underwent a larynx and trachea transplant and was able to speak after three months. The Polish patient is currently still in hospital but is due to be released very soon. “He should return to full form within six to nine months,” Prof. Maciejewski said. 



The transplant will allow the man to lead a normal life - a life which many specialists had already written off for him. "He was told that for the rest of his life he would have to breathe and eat through a tube, that he would have to come to terms with being an invalid. In addition to all of this, he came to us with a serious infection. Despite this, we were the first doctors who offered him hope of a recovery. The decision to go ahead with the transplant was made easier by the fact that he had been on immune suppressive medication," Prof. Maciejewski said. 

The groundbreaking operation by the Silesian reconstruction surgeons follows the successful face transplant carried out by the team in 2013. In May 2013, Prof. Maciejewski led a team which reconstructed the face of a 33 year-old male who had suffered a serious work-related accident. After extensive dental reconstruction and teeth implants, the man was able to return to every-day life. The operation was described as the best of its kind at the annual summit of the American Society of Reconstructive and Microvascular Surgery in 2013.
*

*The world’s first composite transplantation of neck organs carried out by a Polish team*
*
*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland’s Olga Tokarczuk wins Man Booker International Prize*
22.05.2018 23:38
Polish writer Olga Tokarczuk was on Tuesday announced the winner of the prestigious Man Booker International Prize for her novel “Flights.”





Photo: DariuszSankowski/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

The GBP 50,000 prize, which celebrates the finest works of translated fiction from around the world, has been divided equally between the book's author and its translator into English, Jennifer Croft.

_Flights_ is a novel of linked fragments, from the 17th century to the present day, connected by themes of travel and human anatomy, the Man Booker Prize website said.

Tokarczuk is a multiple award winner in Poland whose work is gaining recognition abroad.

The Man Booker Prize is a leading literary award in the English-speaking world.

The Man Booker International Prize is an international literary award hosted in the United Kingdom. Since 2016, it has been given annually to a single book in English translation.

(pk/gs)

Poland’s Olga Tokarczuk wins Man Booker International Prize


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Wrocław students and graduates have built a robot that serves meals*
0

?


Home Page

Science

Achievements in science

Wrocław students and graduates have built a robot that serves meals
*A team of Wrocław University of Technology students and graduates constructed the Bistrobot, a machine for self-service sale of hot meals. The creators emphasize that it is the first such machine in the world.*
At the moment the robot\'s menu consists of six dishes. It takes two to four minutes to prepare a meal. The prototype of the device has already been installed in the Wrocław University of Technology building. Its authors are students and graduates of the university, founders of the company Food Robotics.

"We hope that our project will change the future of gastronomy and revolutionize our thinking about meals and how we perceive food served by machines" - said the project coordinator Wojciech Jopek during the presentation of the robot on Friday.

Students were inspired to create Bistrobot by the people\'s growing awareness about healthy nutrition. "We pay more often attention to the origin of products, we are aware of the importance of healthy food. Dietary habits of Polish people are also changing, we eat out more often" - said Jopek. According to its creators, Bistrobot responds to these needs because it combines healthy and easily available food.

During the preparation process customers can check the composition of the meal.

According to the project coordinator, despite the fact that meals are served by a machine, these are not highly processed meals; they do not contain preservatives and are prepared from fresh ingredients. "These are restaurant meals prepared by a chef" - added Jopek.

The creators emphasize that their project is distinguished by the innovative application of flash freezing technology, to which meals are subjected, as well as a hybrid heating system. "The meals are cooled to the temperature of -20 degrees, which allows to keep them fresh and preserves their good quality. We use a special technology for heating food - high power infrared lamps are responsible for the baking effect, so the food does not look like from a microwave" - explained the coordinator.

The machine supervision system is also innovative. "We have a full remote control over the device and we know what is happening with the machine in every moment" - added Jopek.

Students admitted that the road to building the machine was long. The idea appeared already in 2011, and work on the construction took for 7 years. Jopek said that it is difficult to start an innovative company in Poland. "The problems are administrative barriers, among other things" - he said.

The creators of the Bistrobot technology are starting work on a series of five more robots and, as they emphasize, by the end of this year there will be fifty of them. "We intend to place machines in various locations. Suitable places include hospitals, office buildings and all places that have daytime traffic" - the project coordinator told PAP.

Another Food Robotics project, developed in cooperation with the Provincial Specialist Hospital, is a bionic hand, which will be first put on the patient in the first quarter of 2018.

Source: PAP - Science in Poland

15.01.2018

http://www.poland.gov.pl/science/ac...-and-graduates-have-built-robot-serves-meals/


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This thread brings back memories of my first job running a lathe.
The owner Marion Marshal,God rest his soul,hired his nephews so they'd have a job and to shut up his brother about getting his son a job.
   When the little polack showed up for his first day on the job and Marion handed him a print his nephew looked at it and asked Marion what a Polish finish was.

    I shit you not this actually happened.


----------



## xyz

Why is this in "Race Relations/Racism"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

In 1916, Polish scientist Jan Czochralski devised something fundamental to today’s electronic devices. Even though this discovery secured him a place among the scientific greats, for decades his name was shrouded in obscurity in his homeland. He was even accused of collaborating with Poland’s wartime enemies, despite working for the resistance. Culture.pl investigates the twists and turns in the remarkable life of a true renaissance man.

*The brains of a computer*




Jan Czochralski in the office at the Warsaw University of Technology, photo taken probably after Poland occupied by the Germans, photo: Forum
When you enter the phrase ‘the Czochralski method’ into a search engine, you find that it appears in countless scientific publications from across the world, many of them very recent. The Czochralski method is actually so widespread that its creator, Jan Czochralski, is sometimes called ‘the most quoted Polish scientist’. What is it that draws so much attention and causes its creator to be often mentioned among the cream of Polish science, together with such figures as Mikołaj Kopernik and Maria Curie-Skłodowska? Well, nothing really, apart from the fact that without it, our global information society wouldn’t exist.

The Czochralski method is used to manufacture monocrystals including silicone ones, which are fundamental in the production of microchips – the brains of computers. If not for the method, computers, cell phones and other modern electronic devices simply wouldn’t be there. Quite strikingly, despite the significance of Czochralski’s discovery, its story was shrouded in obscurity for decades in his homeland – the communist regime had condemned the scientist to being forgotten. Read on to find out what led to this perplexing state of things and to discover Czochralski’s life story, scientific achievements and his deep admiration for culture.

Nazi Collaborator or Resistance Fighter: The Extraordinary Story Behind The Man at the Core of The Digital Revolution


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Photo: promotional materials

*3 Tech-Savvy Polish Furniture Designs for Your Workspace*
#design
Author: Marek Kępa
Published: Jan 26 2017
Share
17
A chair that connects with your smartphone and tells you how to sit properly, award-winning acoustic panels that let you create your own personalised comfort zone, and a touch-operated electric table. Just three modern Polish designs that will make your workspace more efficient and pleasant.

*Judging a book by its cover*
The galloping technological development of recent years has impacted our lives in countless ways, many we’ve quickly become accustomed to. For example, the advantages of a smartphone, once considered very progressive, are often viewed as ordinary from today’s perspective. Still, in our vastly technological world there are things that seem to have retained much of their traditional features, and furniture is definitely one of them. 





Ladeco electric desk, photo: promo materials
Tables, chairs and other objects of the sort have the same basic functions they have had for ages and many of the newest furniture designs are similar in shape to those well-known from the past. However, as we all know, judging a book by its cover can be misleading. Nowadays a piece of furniture, even one that isn’t futuristically styled, can pack cutting-edge technology that adds new functions or enhances existing ones. Here we take a look at three modern furniture designs from Poland that use technology to a specific end: making your workspace a more efficient and pleasant place.

*Navigo Smart*
This office chair wirelessly connects with a smartphone or computer to provide various data concerning its users. It comes with four pressure sensors in the seat and two in the back, as well as a gyroscope and accelerometer that keep track of your posture while you sit in it. Equipped with a microcomputer as well, Navigo Smart tells you how to sit properly, that is, in a way that’s healthy for your back, wrists, etc. It informs you about your position as you go about your day, helping you generate good sitting habits. The seat also provides statistics of desk occupancy rates which can be used to arrange an office’s layout efficiently. It even checks the room temperature, a condition that has a big influence on people’s performance at work. 





Navigo Smart, photo: promo materials
Smartly designed to provide comfort and ease of movement, the chair is manufactured by one of Poland’s leading furniture company’s Grupa Nowy Styl. You may have already encountered their seats – they were used in the stadium stands of last year’s Euro football tournament in France.

*VANK_wall*
A piece of furniture, or an interior object if you will, whose technological advancement lies not in its electronics (it has none), but in its make-up. VANK_wall is a mobile acoustic screen that lets you create  your personalised comfort zone within a larger space. However, unlike many other things that let you separate yourself from the world, it takes into account the impact your seclusion has on the bigger picture. Namely, VANK_wall is made from bio-degradable wool and recycled aluminium that can be re-processed again if necessary. 





VANK_wall, photo: promotional materials
Apart from being eco-friendly, VANK_wall is also quite progressive as the manufacture of aluminium furniture poses a big engineering challenge (it requires specific know-how and machinery) which is why only a handful of European companies take it up. Specially designed to stimulate creativeness with its asymmetrical surface, the wall comes as an on-floor screen, a table-top screen or as a booth. Last year it won its Polish producer, VANK, the prestigious iF design award.

*Ladeco electric desk*
At first glance it looks like a tasteful, but ordinary office table without any special features. That impression fades the moment you put your hand on the logo of its manufacturer, Ladeco, in one of the desktop’s corners. Touching it causes the table to smoothly start lowering itself. If you touch the bottom of the desktop in the same corner, it will go upward. This nifty height adjustability isn’t just meant to amuse, it lets you work standing or sitting at the table. 





Ladeco electric desk, photo: promo materials
Changing your position now and again when working an office job is recommended for health reasons, precisely what the table enables you to do with great ease and without leaving your work unattended. Ladeco, a Polish company with ties to the Pomeranian Science and Technology Park in the city of Gdynia, an organisation which facilitates the growth of innovative businesses, has called its design simply ‘electric desk’. Apart from the touch-operated version, models controlled by an ergonomic panel and a smartphone are also available

3 Tech-Savvy Polish Furniture Designs for Your Workspace


----------



## irosie91

Is this   "TAKE A POLACK TO LUNCH"   month?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Operation Simoom*[1] (Polish: _Operacja Samum_) was a top secret Polish intelligence operation conducted in Iraq in 1990.

In 1990 the CIA asked European intelligence agencies to assist in the withdrawal of six American operatives (a mix of CIA and DIA officers) investigating Iraqi troops movements in Iraq before the Gulf War.[2] Several countries, such as the Soviet Union, Great Britain, and France refused to help in such a dangerous operation; only Poland agreed to help.[2]

Poland had connections in Iraq due to Polish engineering firms' construction work throughout the country[2] and sent a few operatives to start working on the operation. Gromosław Czempiński[3] became the commander of this operation, assigned to it by Polish Minister of Internal Affairs and first chief of Urząd Ochrony Państwa, Krzysztof Kozłowski.[2] Ironically, Czempiński has previously been a spy in the United States and either took part or led many operations against the Western intelligence services.[2] The main plan was to reestablish contact with the hiding American spies and give them Polish passports so they could escape from Iraq in a bus, alongside Polish and Russian workers.

The six agents were hiding in Kuwait and Baghdad for several weeks before the escape was carried out.[2] The operation was very difficult because the Iraqis started to suspect some kind of American-Polish intrigue.[2]

The agents were given refuge at a Polish construction camp, and then provided with passports and put on a refugee bus. An Iraqi officer at checkpoint on the border had studied in Poland and spoke Polish well enough to communicate. When the bus arrived at the border, he asked one of the American spies a question in Polish. Since the spy did not know Polish at all, he pretended to be heavily drunk (another version states that the operative in question fainted). Nevertheless, the bus managed to cross the border with all occupants.[2] Poles moved the agents out of Iraq and into the safety of Turkey.[2] Operatives from both sides returned to their countries. Polish forces rescued not only the agents but also secret maps—detailed maps of various military installations and of crucial points in the capital of Baghdad itself—apparently crucial for Operation Desert Storm.[2][3]

As a reward for Poland's help, the US government promised they would urge other governments to cancel half, or $16.5 billion, of Poland's foreign debt.[4]

In at least two other operations, the Poles later aided another 15 foreigners to escape, mostly Britons, held hostage by the Iraqis as part of Saddam Hussein's "human shield" campaign to deter an allied invasion.[2]

Operation Simoom - Wikipedia

Information about this operation was first revealed in 1995 by _The Washington Post_.[3][4] In 1999, Polish director Władysław Pasikowski made a movie, _Operacja Samum_ about this operation; it was the first Polish production co-financed by Warner Bros. and third by HBO.[3]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Polish Man Who Sent a Car to the Moon*
Opublikowano: 15/05/2017 11:34 am




Phot. Museum of WUT

We look with fascination at our students building satellites, rockets, stratospheric balloons, and Martian rovers. However, the Warsaw University of Technology’s affair with space began much earlier, with Mieczysław Bekker, a WUT graduate.

Apollo 11, Neil Armstrong, “small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind” – these are obvious associations when thinking about the first successful human trip to the Moon. It was 20 July 1969, when the world was filled with exhilaration, and the impossible became possible.

Mieczysław Bekker also had a great part in the success of lunar landing programs. He is a constructor almost unknown in Poland and forgotten in the United States, a graduate of the Faculty of Power and Aeronautical Engineering.

*Engineer Needed Immediately*

Mieczysław Bekker was born on 25 May 1905 in the Strzyżów village in the Lublin province. His father, Marian Wasyl Bekker, was a specialist working in the confectionery industry. Mieczysław Bekker spent his school years in Konin, where he graduated from the humanistic Tadeusz Kościuszko Gymnasium. What’s interesting, he was known even then as an analytic mind: he allegedly trained his mathematical skills on a wooden gate in the yard, which served as his blackboard.

He studied at the Warsaw University of Technology’s then Faculty of Power and Aeronautical Engineering, from which he graduated in 1929. In the meantime, he completed his internship at a Renault factory near Paris. After completing his military service in 1929–1931 at the Sapper Cadet School in Modlin, he returned to the University where he was hired. Until the Second World War, he had been a lecturer at the Warsaw University of Technology’s Military School, where he created the Special Vehicles Laboratory. At the time, he devised and gave lectures on the movement of wheels or tracks on loose ground. 30 years later, Bekker’s achievements with respect to this topic gave rise to a new branch of mechanics: terramechanics. At the same time, he worked on vehicles intended for the Polish Army. The army, which had been undergoing modernization at the time, preparing for future military turbulences, very much required modern technology. Bekker had been, among other things, a member of the team that prepared military car designs: Polish Fiat 508 “Łazik” [_Rover_], Polish Fiat 508/518, and Polish Fiat 518.

War had interrupted his research and construction works. At first, he participated in the September Campaign; then, together with retreating armies, he crossed the border with Romania. From there he moved to France, where he was hired as a recognised specialist by the Tank Division of the Ministry of Armaments in Paris. France’s defeat in June 1940 forced him to move to Marseilles, where he remained for two years. However, Bekker’s genius could not be wasted. In 1942, the Canadian government made him an offer to take a position at the Armoured Weapons Research Office. With the consent of the Polish government-in-exile, he had also served in the Canadian army in 1943–1956. His career had been gaining ground: in 1956, he moved to the USA, where he worked at the Military Laboratory of All-Terrain Vehicles, and he gave lectures at universities. Bekker achieved his greatest successes overseas: he became a professor of the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor, as well as the director of the General Motors Research Institute in Santa Barbara.




Apollo 17-Lunar Roving Vehicle and Eugene Cernan, phot. NASA, Wikipedia/pd

*Star Wars*

It was October 1st, 1957, when the Soviet Union launched the Sputnik in space. The satellite was the size of a large beach volleyball and caused fear and intensified political debate in the United States. President Eisenhower’s administration replied by establishing NASA. It had begun the space race between the USA and the USSR. Both countries had begun intensified works on space technologies. The 60s saw the launch of the Apollo program, which was supposed to land the man on the Moon and – of course – bring him safely back to Earth.

In 1961, NASA announced a competition for a vehicle that would travel on the Moon. Naturally, Mieczysław Bekker and his team began their concept works. What’s interesting, his competition included a team... of another graduate of the Warsaw University of Technology, engineer Stanisław Rogalski, working for Grumman. Eight years later, the competition’s winner was selected – it was Mieczysław Bekker and his Lunar Roving Vehicle (LRV). The vehicle was built by General Motors and Boeing. Professor Bekker was the author of all technological solutions that allowed the LRV to travel on the lunar surface.

*The Lunar Vehicle*

Professor Bekker’s knowledge of adapting wheels to various terrain types was key to building a machine appropriate for lunar conditions. And the LRV’s wheels were the engineers’ most difficult problem. Classic tyres would not work right on a surface covered with moon dust. Constructors also had to consider the difficult terrain shape. Moon’s temperature (or rather – its fluctuations) was also a problem: it varied from +200 to -130 degrees Celsius.

Therefore, Bekker decided to build the wheels using a material (used to manufacture grand piano strings) woven in a mesh with attached titan strips. Each LRV wheel was powered by a separate engine: each generating approx. 0.25 HP. Due to weight limitations of the structure, on-board batteries allowed a maximum range of 92 km. It was also due to safety reasons – if the vehicle broke, astronauts should be in such a distance from the base that could be safely covered on foot.

Bekker’s vehicle weighed nearly 200 kg (even less, considering Moon’s gravity), could fold in half, and carry two astronauts with samples they were carrying.




phot. NASA, Wikipedia/pd

*Moon Trip*

The LRV first touched down on the Moon’s surface on 30 July 1971, during the Apollo 15 mission. Mieczysław Bekker was 66 then. His vehicles also participated in the next two Apollo missions. Three deployments took place during the first one (Apollo 15), where the astronauts travelled 27.9 km in the LRV. The second LRV – during Apollo 16 – travelled 27.1 km, while the third one (Apollo 17) travelled 36.1 km. None of Bekker’s vehicles returned to Earth – all of them remained on the Moon, forever. What was the WUT graduate’s input in the development of space technologies? We believe that as much as 90% of information that we had managed to gather during manned lunar space flights was obtained due to mobility provided by the LRV to the astronauts. Because Bekker’s vehicles remained on the Moon, one of the LRV’s cameras filmed the departure of Apollo 17’s crew from the satellite’s surface.

Professor Bekker wrote many scientific papers. He was the author of three key papers on the topic of all-terrain vehicles: “Theory of land locomotion” (1956), “Off-the-road locomotion” (1960), and “Introduction to terrain vehicle” (1969), wherein he presented the modern theory of locomotion of all-terrain vehicles.

Mieczysław Bekker’s scientific achievements were reflected in many awards. In 1962, the Technical University of Munich granted him an honorary doctorate. The Carleton University in Ottawa also gave him an honorary doctorate. However, due to his health, he wasn’t able to receive his next honorary doctorate from the University of Bologna in Italy. Mieczysław Bekker died in Santa Barbara, California on 8 January 1989. He was 84.

The Polish Man Who Sent a Car to the Moon


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Why Poland is a top FDI destination*
*By Euronews*
last updated: 23/01/2018
Advertisement feature presented by

In 2018, Poland will be home to Europe\u2019s largest lithium-ion battery factory, poised to fill growing demand for electric vehicle (EV) components \u2014a sector whose value is expected to top $240 billion USD in the next two decades.<\/p>","second":"\n
Korea\u2019s largest chemical company, Seoul-based LG Chem, is spending $1.63 billion USD on the EV battery plant in Kobierzyce \u2013 while creating 729 jobs.<\/p>\n
Poland has built a reputation as a regional production hub for automotive parts and accessories, counting GM\/Opel, Volvo, Fiat and Volkswagen among its veteran investors. Free access to the 500 million-strong European market and an educated local workforce, are just two benefits that have drawn businesses across many sectors to the Central European country.<\/p>\n
German automotive corporation Daimler has started building its first Mercedes-Benz factory in Poland, a \u20ac500 million new engine production plant in Jawor. Factors weighing in Poland\u2019s favour included: location, size, shape, and logistics advantages of the site, along with top local human resources.<\/p>\n
\u201cLast but not least,\u201d added Ewa \u0141abno-Fal\u0119cka, Ph.D., Head of Corporate Communication and External Affairs, Mercedes-Benz Polska, \u201cthe professionalism of our reliable Polish partners: the government and its agencies such as PAIH, as well as local government bodies and Wa\u0142brzych Special Economic Zone.\u201d<\/p>\n
Such foreign direct investment has been steadily streaming in, with the economy growing on average four percent a year since the early 90s when Poland introduced market-skewed structural reforms to help it develop an open, free market economy.<\/p>\n
Today, the nation boasts \u20ac176 billion in total FDI. This has helped invigorate its economy with a stable banking system \u2014 acting as a motor for domestic innovation and growth.<\/p>\n
\r\n
\r\n
\r\n
\r\n
\r\n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\r\n <\/figure>\r\n <\/div>\r\n <\/div>\r\n <\/div>\r\n<\/div>\r\n<\/p>\n
*Poland\u2019s success story<\/strong><\/h2>*
*Outside the automotive industry, Poland has made great strides in securing significant *
*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
*http://www.euronews.com/2018/01/23/why-poland-is-a-top-fdi-destination*

*[a href="https://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.euronews.com%2F2018%2F01%2F23%2Fwhy-poland-is-a-top-fdi-destination&title=Why+Poland+is+a+top+FDI+destination%27,%27Why+Poland+is+a+top+FDI+destination">
	

Share*
*


Tweet*
*


Share*
*


send*

*


Send*
*


Share*
*


Share*
*TEXT SIZEAaAa*

*In 2018, Poland will be home to Europe’s largest lithium-ion battery factory, poised to fill growing demand for electric vehicle (EV) components —a sector whose value is expected to top $240 billion USD in the next two decades.*

*Korea’s largest chemical company, Seoul-based LG Chem, is spending $1.63 billion USD on the EV battery plant in Kobierzyce – while creating 729 jobs.*

*Poland has built a reputation as a regional production hub for automotive parts and accessories, counting GM/Opel, Volvo, Fiat and Volkswagen among its veteran investors. Free access to the 500 million-strong European market and an educated local workforce, are just two benefits that have drawn businesses across many sectors to the Central European country.*

*German automotive corporation Daimler has started building its first Mercedes-Benz factory in Poland, a €500 million new engine production plant in Jawor. Factors weighing in Poland’s favour included: location, size, shape, and logistics advantages of the site, along with top local human resources.*

*“Last but not least,” added Ewa Łabno-Falęcka, Ph.D., Head of Corporate Communication and External Affairs, Mercedes-Benz Polska, “the professionalism of our reliable Polish partners: the government and its agencies such as PAIH, as well as local government bodies and Wałbrzych Special Economic Zone.”*

*Such foreign direct investment has been steadily streaming in, with the economy growing on average four percent a year since the early 90s when Poland introduced market-skewed structural reforms to help it develop an open, free market economy.*

*Today, the nation boasts €176 billion in total FDI. This has helped invigorate its economy with a stable banking system — acting as a motor for domestic innovation and growth.*

*



*
*Poland’s success story
Outside the automotive industry, Poland has made great strides in securing significant investments from all over the globe, in a range of sectors — such as aviation, food processing, business service centres and business software research and development.

It ranks second as an FDI destination in Europe, by jobs created, surpassing even Germany. A big internal market, access to subcontractors and raw materials, skilled and efficient talent pool with foreign language proficiency, as well as central location and convenient time zone have all been magnets for foreign capital. So has a steady economy with plenty of growth potential.

The ‘Big Three’ (credit ratings agencies) have described Poland’s economic outlook as stable. And FTSE Russell has just upgraded its status — from ‘advanced emerging’ to ‘developed’ market.

For over 25 years, its diversified economy has grown continuously and doubled in its size, based on real GDP. In the wake of the 2008 global financial crisis, Poland was the only EU member state to evade recession, while its banks increased private sector lending to meet the downturn’s demand.





Central Europe’s shared services capital, rich in reinvestment
Poland, with its relatively low cost base and world-class human capital, has carved out an important niche for itself in high-quality shared services centres (SSC) and business service centres (BSS)

FDI in BSS in Poland is responsible for adding over 200,000 jobs to the market — many in the financial sector. Recently, some of those institutions have chosen Poland as a safe harbour for their back-office operations in the wake of Britain’s decision to leave the EU.

Multinational United States bank JPMorgan Chase is poised to establish an operational centre for its mid- and back-office positions in Warsaw, joining industry peer Goldman Sachs, which opened one in 2011.

Credit Suisse — one of six top investors in Poland’s business service sector, alongside Citibank, Nokia, IBM, Capgemini and Atos — set up an SSC in Warsaw in 2016. Crucially, the Zurich-headquartered multinational is a re-investor, having opened an office in Wroclaw over a decade ago.

In 2016, reinvestment, a key component of Poland’s FDI inflows, approached 42.3 percent in its totality. Ninety-two percent of global investors surveyed in 2017 by the Polish Investment and Trade Agency (PAIH), HSBC and Grand Thornton reported satisfaction with their decision to put their money into Poland, and said they would do so again. Among them, Xavier Douellou, Managing Director, 3M Poland has said: “Poland’s highly-qualified people and stable economic situation attract [interests] like 3M, which want to grow here to expand internationally." 

A business-friendly innovation hub for entrepreneurs, startups and SMEs
“Poland is open for business and offers a broad range of investment incentives,” says Wojciech Fedko, executive vice-president of PAIH.

Government grants, tax relief and access to European funds “are available on equal terms and conditions to foreign and Polish investors,” he adds.”We are here to guide investors through the business opportunities the country offers, helping them to manage the business risk of entering the new market.”

R&D is one of the seven areas the Polish government has targeted for additional support via investment grants to businesses. Local companies and institutions can also benefit from R&D centres and related collaborations, which enable technology transfer from multinationals to domestic firms.

In the same vein, entrepreneurship in Poland blends with cutting-edge tech industry knowledge to create a vibrant startup culture. Google opened one of its campuses in Warsaw in 2015. There, pioneering minds meet, up-skill and develop game-changing businesses — blazing a trail to the next Facebook or Brainly.

Independent incubators like the one in Kraków Technology Park (KTP) play a part in expanding budding businesses too. Its grounds are home to economic clusters as well — inter-organisational cooperations which Poland promotes under various themes, such as the Visegrád Group nations.

In addition, KTP is designated one of Poland’s 14 Special Economic Zones — where companies investing over €100,000 can optimise their expenditure through Corporate Income Tax exemptions, competitive land pricing and government support.

Bespoke advice for investors
Somewhere between multinationals and startups, small and medium-sized enterprises (SME) have found a business-friendly home in Poland — which ranks 27th overall among 190 economies in the World Bank’s latest Ease of Doing Business report.

American entrepreneur John Lynch — 2017’s FDI Poland Investor Awards ‘Expat CEO of the Year’ — has run promotional merchandise supplier SME Lynka in Poland for over 25 years. He has experienced its commercial growth and sophistication firsthand: “Poland has become a business-friendly country: relatively low taxes, less bureaucratic, lots of improvements in that area.”

The Polish government provides such decision-makers with tools like the Constitution for Business legal packet. Among its goals: to simplify the legal system, and promote non-adversarial commercial dispute resolution such as mediation. SMEs can also learn about financing schemes which focus on day-to-day operations and investments, respectively.

While both large companies and SMEs can benefit from the government’s R&D tax relief for wages and personnel, qualifying SMEs receive an additional tax deduction of 50 percent for their costs in obtaining intellectual property.
Why Poland is a top FDI destination
*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

23rd October 2017, Lodz

*Polish researchers develop layered textile solutions for premature infants*
0 comment
A team of researchers from Poland’s Lodz University of Technology (LUT) is working to develop innovative textile clothing for premature infants that is to protect them against dehydration and ensure thermal stability through special layered textile systems.

Izabella Krucińska, a professor at the university’s Department of Material and Commodity Sciences and Textile Metrology Activity and the project’s coordinator, told _Innovation in Textiles_ that the project has secured funding from the European Union funds, transferred to the project team by the state-run National Centre for Research and Development (NCRD).






“The overall objective of the project is to develop innovative solutions for the construction of clothing products for prematurely born infants. These new products should reduce dehydration due to evaporation, and, at the same time, provide thermal comfort,” Krucińska said.

According to a study by Rachel S. Meyers from the State University of New Jersey, published in the _Journal of Pediatric Pharmacology and Therapeutics_, dehydration can exert a major impact on newborns.

“Total body water content changes drastically from before birth until one year of age. At 24 weeks gestational age, a baby's total body water content is close to 80% of total body weight. This slowly decreases until the child is around one year of age, when total body water content is about 60% of total body weight,” the study says. “After birth, infants are expected to lose approximately 5%-15% of their body weight, with more being lost in low birth weight infants.”

This said, according to Krucińska, there are no textile products that would be designed for premature infants and available on the Polish market.

“The cotton knitwear that is currently used [to protect such infants] causes thermal discomfort because the water that is absorbed from an infant’s body and its surrounding evaporates, and, as a result, it reduces its body temperature,” Krucińska said.






Asked about the potential for the solution’s further commercialisation in cooperation with an industry partner, the professor confirms that, once the prototype is developed and undergoes tests, the researchers plan to launch production of the solution to introduce it to the market.

It is noteworthy that Lodz, where the university is based, is also the centre of Poland's textile industry. Before Poland’s transformation into a market economy and the fall of Communism in 1989, Lodz served as the powerhouse of the country’s textile industry, but since then, numerous textile producers have been forced to close their operations due to increased market pressure from more price-competitive foreign manufacturers.

On a brighter note, over the past few years, the Polish authorities have taken steps to stimulate the industry’s growth with the use of EU funds. Among others, about PLN 400 million (EUR 94.5 million) is to be provided fund research and development activities by Lodz-based textile industry players under the Innotextile programme in the financial framework for the years 2014 to 2020. The funds are to be allocated to various research and development (R&D) activities on innovative textiles, such as hydrotextiles, geotextiles and agritextiles, and their production by local companies.

However, regarding its potential export sales, Krucińska said that for now, the team behind the project is focusing on implementing its textile products in the Polish market.






“Under the agreement signed with the NCBR, we must first implement this solution on the Polish market in cooperation with a Polish company,” according to the professor.

To fund the first phase of the necessary R&D work on the project, an allocation of more than PLN 617,000 (EUR 146,000) was provided to the research team.

It is noteworthy that Krucińska and some other researchers from the Lodz-based university are part of a consortium that is developing innovative bioactive textiles enabled with healing capacities and intended for dermatological patients. The new textiles will allow to produce clothing that has the capacity to treat dermatoses with the use of microspheres containing active herbal extracts. The consortium was set up by Poland’s research unit Institute of Natural Fibres and Medicinal Plants (IWNiRZ), and includes the LUT, Poznan University of Medical Sciences and local textile industry player Marko-Kolor sp. J.

Similarly to the latest project on clothing for premature infants, the R&D work on these textiles, implemented under the _Bioakod_ project, was also supported by funds obtained from the NCRD.

Polish researchers develop layered textile solutions for premature infants


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*CHILDREN BENEFIT FROM EXOSKELETON MADE ON SINTERIT DESKTOP SLS 3D PRINTER*
BEAU JACKSON AUGUST 01ST 2017 - 1:32PM 4  0
0000

314shares

281
32
1
In partnership with 3D printer manufacturer Sinterit, designer Bartłomiej Gaczorek has designed a custom fitting exoskeleton for children with SMA (Spinal Muscular Atrophy).

The genetic condition, which can severely impede the lives of young children, causes a loss of movement in limbs due to dysfunctional nerves.

With adequate equipment however, many children with SMA can find the support they need to keep healthy and active.




Laser sintered joints on Gaczorek’s specially designed exoskeleton. Image via Sinterit
Parent-approved

The exoskeleton project was launched by Gaczorek after receiving a call from a parent asking for assistance. At this point, the family had tried many 3D printed designs for their 3 year old son, but none had been sufficient in meeting the requirements.

A primary criteria of the design was that comfort should remain paramount throughout the device’s conception. Second, but also important, was the cost to produce the arm, and also the reliability of its design and materials.

Taking these needs into account, the arm was created by Gaczorek with consideration of other supportive exoskeletons on the market, and consultation with parents, doctors and physiotherapists who understand the condition.




Gaczorek’s specially designed exoskeleton to be worn as support on a child’s arm. Image via Sinterit
SLS is the best solution 

Gaczorek CAD modeled the exoskeleton using Autodesk’s award winning 3D design software Fusion 360. It was then 3D printed on a Sinterit Lisa desktop SLS 3D printer.

“I decided to print main elements in SLS technology,” says Gaczorek, “because it is able to print complex internal structure. [A] very important factor for me is also the comfort of user which is much better with SLS/SLA than with FDM technology.”

The cost of production was also significantly cheaper than the market’s industrial alternative.




The Sinterit Lisa 3D printer. Photo via Sinterit

Children benefit from exoskeleton made on Sinterit desktop SLS 3D printer


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

by Jacek Krywko
on Feb 08, 2018
International Space Station (ISS) is the largest human-made body in the low Earth orbit. Sixteen modules, launched and assembled from 1998 to 2011, provide 32,898 cu ft of pressurized volume for a crew of 6 astronauts to do research in physics, astrobiology, astronomy, space medicine, life sciences, and many other fields. Keeping the ISS operational sometimes requires maintenance to be done outside the station, in the harsh and hostile space environment. Astronauts do this during extravehicular activities or EVA’s, commonly referred to as spacewalks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An astronaut on a spacewalk around the International Space Station. Credits: NASA/JSC.

So far, there have been over 200 such spacewalks devoted to adding new modules and keeping the existing ones in good technical shape—more than 1250 hours spent in space. All this work would not have been possible without thoroughly designed tools. Designing them is a job of engineers at NASA Johnson Space Center in Houston aided by Zortrax M200 and M300 3D printers.

*BACKGROUND*
NASA divides its tasks down into two main categories: nominal, and off-nominal. The former are all things the agency is comfortably able to plan for in advance. Engineers can take their time in prototyping tools for nominal tasks as most of the relevant variables are known beforehand: what are the mission’s technical requirements, what are the conditions the tool is going to be used in, what it is supposed to accomplish. Since the development process of space-related technologies is relatively lengthy, the most of nominal tools being used at the ISS today are described in _EVA Tools and Equipment Reference Book _issued by NASA JSC back in November 1993. There has been no need to update it since then.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An astronaut performing maintenance tasks during a spacewalk outside the ISS. Credits: NASA/JSC.

Tools for off-nominal tasks, though, are an entirely different story. Such devices are needed for dealing with the unexpected. The team at NASA JSC has to design, prototype, test, and deliver tools for very specific scenarios on short notice. This is usually where rapid prototyping technologies like 3D printing come into play.

*GOALS*
Challenges NASA engineers face in designing the tools for EVAs arise from extreme conditions the station operates in. The ISS is orbiting the Earth roughly 250 mi above the surface at a staggering 17,200 mph. Every 24 hours, it goes through 16 cycles of light and darkness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ISS seen from a departing spacecraft. Credits: NASA.

While Earth’s gravity at the station’s altitude is more or less the same as the one we experience on the ground, the ISS, like all other objects in orbit, is in a continuous state of free fall resulting in apparent weightlessness. With no air to conduct heat, the Sun-facing side of the ISS is exposed to over 250 degrees F while the dark side, at the same time, goes as low as minus 250 F. Same differences in temperatures between the shade and sunlight apply to astronauts and their tools working outside without thermal control systems to protect them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Astronaut Mark Vande Hei taking a selfie during a spacewalk on Oct. 10, 2017. Credits: NASA.

To survive and operate in space, astronauts wear two-piece, semi-rigid Extravehicular Mobility Units (EMUs) commonly referred to as spacesuits. EMUs offer a hair above 8 hours of life support and provide operating pressure of 29.6 kPa, but they are very uncomfortable making precise hand movements difficult due to pressurized gloves.

Hence the tool design team at NASA JSC has three main challenges to overcome in their work. First they need to make sure the tool can be utilized by an astronaut wearing a spacesuit with pressurized gloves. Second, they need to make sure the tool functions in the harsh space environment. Third, they need to make tools intuitive and easy to use for all astronauts. Pulling this off takes lots of iterating on various designs. And lots of 3D printed concepts.

*PROCESS*
The tools’ design process starts when an astronaut, an EVA planner, or someone else will realize that a certain tool is needed that doesn’t already exist. Various stakeholders will get together formally and informally to start determining the tool requirements. Then the team will start to brainstorm ideas and usually model up concepts in CAD. These days, with the advent of additive manufacturing, the team also ends up 3D printing prototypes useful in determining which concepts are better than others. Engineers then continue to iterate on designs keeping the relevant stakeholders informed and getting their opinion as the designs get more and more detailed. Eventually, the final concept is selected and the rest of the team’s effort is focused on ensuring that design will work in space.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 3D printed prototype of an EVA GoPro casing astronaut Mark Vande Hei used during a spacewalk on Oct. 10, 2017. Credits: NASA/JSC.

To an extent, space as the tools’ intended environment determines which post-processing techniques make sense for NASA JSC engineers. Each 3D printed model needs a few finishing touches to be done. The first step is to remove support structures. Then the team goes on to drilling holes depending on the exact size needed and adding thread holes where necessary. Next goes installing inserts and sometimes sanding of edges.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 3D printed prototype of an EVA GoPro casing. Credits: NASA/JSC.

Because the tools for astronauts require impeccable dimensional accuracy, the team initially had minor issues with holes’ diameters turning out to be slightly lower than intended due to shrinkage, an inherent property of all ABS-based materials. The problem has been solved by adjusting appropriate advanced settings in Z-SUITE. Specifically, the engineers utilized the OFFSET feature, an option that allows a user to modify outer contours and holes dimensions of a model, to control for shrinkage. Overall, the team 3D prints with three dedicated Zortrax materials: Z-ABS, Z-HIPS, and Z-ULTRAT. Parts of tools intended for space are very rarely glued, as most of known glues would not withstand extreme temperatures around the ISS. Hence, the tools are designed to be bolted, rather than glued together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having the design chosen and 3D printed, the team proceeds to the testing phase. Back in March 2015, when NASA JSC bought the first Zortrax 3D printer, prototypes 3D printed with Z-ABS provided a means to hold the tool in hand early in the process and get rid of the design flaws that had eluded the engineers during the CAD modeling stage. However, with stronger materials like Z-ULTRAT, the team opted for running more demanding tests on 3D printed tools. Today, functional 3D printed prototypes undergo tests in Neutral Buoyancy Laboratory(NBL), a vast pool located at NASA JSC’s property.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neutral Buoyancy Laboratory (NBL) at NASA JSC. Credits: NASA/JSC.

The NBL is 202 ft long, 102 ft wide, and 40 ft deep containing 6.2 million gallons of water—enough to hold full-scale mock-ups of the ISS modules. Because the facility is used for astronauts’ training, it also provides an opportunity to test various tools’ designs. The goal of using 3D printed prototypes at the NBL is to determine reach and access into worksites.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Astronauts during a test and training session at the NBL. Credits: NASA/JSC.

After the NBL testing phase is done, 3D printed prototypes have served their purpose. Further tests like putting tools into vacuum or thermal chambers are performed with devices made of end-use materials suitable for space environment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 3D printed prototype of an EVA GoPro casing. Credits: NASA/JSC.

Predictably, the time needed for the prototyping process depends on the tool and its complexity. The urgency or need date of the tool can also determine how quickly the team has to deliver a finalized design. For simple tools, the NASA JSC engineers have been able to design, build, test, and deliver a fully functional device within 3 weeks. Currently though, the team is involved in a very complex project with 3 years of lead time.

*RESULTS*
Engineers at NASA JSC have been using the Zortrax M200 since March 2015 and the Zortrax M300 since April 2017. As of January 25 2018, the 3D printers have had slightly over 3000 hours of runtime: 2163 hours on the M200 and 838 hours on the M300 respectively. During that time, both machines combined 3D printed over 1350 parts in nearly 450 work cycles. The Eva GoPro, a casing for a popular video camera that provides a handheld High Definition video option for astronauts on spacewalks is one of the tools prototyped on Zortrax machines. It’s been used on multiple spacewalks since 2015. During the development process, NASA JSC engineers 3D printed different concepts for how to contain this camera so it could work in space.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Astronaut Mark Vande Hei using the end-use version of an EVA GoPro casing during a spacewalk on Oct. 10, 2017. Credits: NASA.

Another example are tools designed for NEEMO, one of the NASA’s permanent analog missions set underwater to replicate conditions astronauts experience in space. In support of the NEEMO 20 mission, the nail holder was produced with the Zortrax M200 3D printer at the request of the aquanauts, NASA crews working underwater. They were in need of a better way to hold nails, which they were using to mark locations in which they sampled the coral reef. The engineers at NASA JSC designed, modeled, and 3D printed the holder as specified and had it delivered to the aquanauts within 24 hours.

*CONCLUSIONS*
Before getting Zortrax 3D printers, NASA JSC engineers would make prototypes out of metal. They’d use the same process as they do now, modeling their concepts in CAD, making drawings, and having them machined at a machine shop. However, they were not able to iterate on their designs as much as they do today due to relatively high cost of CNC machining parts out of metal. Other 3D printers were being used around at NASA JSC at that time, but only a couple of people had them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ISS photographed from the departing space shuttle _Atlantis_. Credits: NASA.

3D Printers at NASA - Prototyping Tools for Spacewalks | Zortrax


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paweł Pawlikowski holding his Best Director Award in Cannes, 19.05.2018, photo: Regis Duvignau/REUTERS/Forum

*Paweł Pawlikowski Wins Best Director At Cannes 2018*
#film
Author: Bartosz Staszczyszyn
Published: May 19 2018
Share
542
The director of Cold War (Zimna Wojna) has won Best Director at the 71st edition of the Cannes International Film Festival. It's the most impressive Cannes success for Polish cinema since The Pianist won the Palmes D'Or in 2002.

Pawlikowski is the first Pole to win the prestigious Cannes award. Receiving his award, the director of Cold War dedicated it to the late Janusz Głowacki, the co-writer of the film's script.

Cold War competed at Cannes along with twenty other rival productions from all over the world, including *Capernaum* directed by Nadine Labaki, *Dogman* by Matteo Garrone, and the Russian production *Summer* by Kirill Serebrennikov. The films in the main competition were assessed by a jury led by actress Cate Blanchett, including Chang Chen, Ava DuVernay, Robert Guédiguian, Khadja Nin, Léa Seydoux, Kristen Stewart, Denis Villeneuve and Andriej Zwiagincew.

The Palme D'Or this year went to Kore-Eda Hirozaku's film *Shoplifters*. The Grand Prix, the second most important award, went to Spike Lee's BlacKkKlansman. The Jury Award went to Nadine Labaki for *Capernaum*, while a special award was given to Jean-Luc Godard for *Image Book*.

*A minimalist melodrama*
*Janusz Głowacki*
A novelist, playwright and screenwriter. He launched his career with superb short stories where he described the cultural and social phenomena of the 1960s and 1970s.
#language & literature#culture




Still from the film Cold War directed by Paweł Pawlikowski, starring Borys Szyc & Jeanne Balibar, photo: promo materials

*Cold War* is the story of an unusual romance that develops during the 1950s and 60s. The central characters are musicians: Wiktor (Tomasz Kot), a sedate intellectual and composer, and Zula (Joanna Kulig), a lively girl from the provinces with big career aspirations. Pawlikowski shows how they meet but the film moves away from typical melodramatic formulas and linear narration. The proceeding scenes shuffle viewers through time, allowing them to take part in the following chapters of their shared history and fill in the blanks separating later events.

*Paweł Pawlikowski*
The director Paweł Pawlikowski shoots on treatment, allowing for cast input and on-set improvisation, and is regarded by the BBC as "one of Britain's leading filmmakers". His new hit Ida is currently taking over the world one prize at a time.

#film#culture#turkiye
Called the 'twin' of Pawlikowski's Oscar-winning *Ida* thanks to another appearance by Łukasza Żal's black-and-white cinematography, the music links folk traditions and jazz, sung poetry and instrumental arrangements to create a soundtrack that enchanted the Cannes critics and audiences alike.

*A media favourite*
*Ida - Paweł Pawlikowski*
Paweł Pawlikowski's new film is visually gorgeous, has phenomenal acting and poignantly uses dialogue and symbolism.
#film#culture




After the first couple screenings at Cannes, *Cold War* was already being pegged as a favourite to win something big. *The Independent*'s Geoffrey McNab called it: 

A glorious throwback – a film made with a verve and lyricism which rekindles memories of the glory days of European New Wave cinema.

*Vox*'s Alissa Wilkinson said *Cold War* was:

Undoubtedly one of the best films in the festival...

*Łukasz Żal*
Łukasz Żal, born 24th June, 1981, is one of the most talented young cinematographers in Poland. His work on Paweł Pawlikowski's Ida, the most spectacular cinematographic debut in many years, was nominated for an Academy Award for Cinematography.
#film#culture
Meanwhile, *The Economist*'s Prospero blog noted that:

It’s one of those rare films that you could pause at random at any moment, and have an image that’s striking enough to put on the poster.

Various reviews gave glowing praise to both cinematographer Łukasz Żal and the composer Marcin Masecki, as well as the pair in the main role – Tim Robey of *The Telegraph* compared Joanna Kulig to Jeanne Moreau, while others complimented the restrained dramatic performance of Tomasz Kot.

*Polish Cannes*








*Marcin Masecki - From the Classics to Electro Pop - Video*




*Cold War* was not the only Polish picture at the 71st edition of Cannes. The 2018 programme included six other films with links to Poland. In the main competition alongside Pawlikowski's picture was Sergey Dvortsevoy's *Ayka*, which features cinematography by Jolanta Dylewska, while the short film competition included *III*by Marta Pajek among its eight contestants. When it came to animation, among those competing for the Cinéfondation prize was *The Other* by Marta Magnuska from the Łódź Film School.

*Photos*
1 / 8
















+ 5
Included in the International Critics' Week section was the premiere of *Fugue* by Agnieszki Smoczyńskiej, director of the much-lauded horror musical The Lure, while the Un Certain Regard section presented the Polish co-production *The Harvesters* by Etienne Kallos.

*Photos*
1 / 5
















+ 2
But one of the most long-awaited Polish events of this year's Cannes was the premiere of *Another Day of Life* directed by Damiana Nenowa i Raúla de la Fuente, an animation-documentary hybrid inspired by the famous reportage journalist Ryszard Kapuściński.



Paweł Pawlikowski Wins Best Director At Cannes 2018


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Jacek Karpiński: The Computer Genius the Communists Couldn’t Stand*
#technology & innovation
Author: Marek Kępa
Published: Aug 7 2017
Share
0
In 1970s Poland, the engineer Jacek Karpiński made an incredible technological breakthrough. He created the K-202, a computer which could conduct a million operations per second but was small enough to fit into a briefcase. At a time when computers were not only slower but also comparable in size to large cupboards, this was a remarkable accomplishment. Unfortunately, the communist regime blocked the device from going into production, and here’s why.

*A million per second*




An advertising leaflet for the K-202 computer, photo: promo materials
The *K-202* computer made its debut in 1971 at the Poznań International Fair. It was small enough to fit into a briefcase, and could conduct a million operations per second – many more than the PCs that conquered the world a decade later. In addition, this revolutionary Polish computer cost around $5,000 – not at all pricey given its unique features. On the contrary, it was much cheaper than its main Polish competitor, the *Odra *computer – a slower and much bigger device, like the many other computers around the globe at the time, around the size of a cupboard.

Despite all of this, two years later, the ingenious constructor of the *K-202*, Polish inventor Jacek Karpiński, was escorted out of his factory by guards armed with rifles and all of the *K-202s *in production were thrown out. On top of that, the authorities of the communist regime banned him from creating any other devices.

Why would such a fate befall the would-be Polish Bill Gates or Steve Jobs (as he’s dubbed in today’s Poland)? Why on earth would any country deprive itself of potentially becoming the leader in a vital and cutting-edge field of technology? This article looks into these very questions and looks a bit closer at the man behind the machine: Jacek Karpińśki. 

*On the roof of Europe*




The first days of August 1944, photo: Stefan ‘Kubuś’ Bałuk
Jacek Karpiński was to be born on the roof of Europe, at least that’s what his parents had planned for him. In a 2009 film about him, made toward the end of his life by Polish Television, he says the following:

I was to be born on Mont Blanc, there’s a little hut over there, called maybe Courmayeur. Just below the summit, that’s where I was supposed to come into this world – a completely crazy idea.

Both of his folks were mountaineers, hence this ‘crazy idea’, which they eventually dropped due to the fact that the hut was somewhat Spartan. Jacek was eventually delivered in Torino on 9th April 1927. Nevertheless, this anecdote illustrates the ‘sky-is-the-limit’ mind-set that ran in the Karpiński family and in time would become one of Jacek’s personality traits.

His father, Adam, who was killed by an avalanche while trekking in the Himalayas in 1939, was an aircraft designer. It was he that proposed the construction of a low-wing plane years before that kind of aircraft was first introduced – unfortunately the idea wasn’t approved by his bosses. Jacek’s mother, on the other hand, was a professor who specialised in rehabilitation. She was decorated with one of Poland’s most important awards, the Virtuti Militari, for serving as a liaison officer during the Polish-Bolshevik war.

Jacek went to war himself as well. When he was only 14 years old (claiming he was older), he joined the Polish resistance in World War II. He participated in reconnaissance missions and served alongside Krzysztof Kamil Baczyński, the noted Polish poet who perished in the Warsaw Uprising. Karpiński, who also fought in the Uprising, was shot in the spine, paralysed, and transported out of the Warsaw – and he survived. Fortunately, thanks to his and his mother’s efforts he regained mobility, although he was left with a permanent limp. He never removed the bullet either, it remained in his back for the rest of his days.

*You’re fired*




The AKAT-1 computer, photo: Wikipedia
After the war, Karpiński completed high school and in 1951 he graduated from the Warsaw University of Technology. He had considered becoming a composer, as he loved music dearly, but in the end he chose to pursue electronics. Even though this may seem unthinkable, as a former freedom fighter he had trouble finding employment upon graduating from university.

After World War II, the communist regime in Poland considered members of the resistance a threat to its existence, convinced that people who had risked their lives to free Poland of its Nazi oppressors could also act to undermine the new Soviet regime. Eventually though, after being thrown out of several workplaces because of his wartime past, he was finally hired at an electronics plant where he constructed a shortwave radio transmitter that proved good enough to be used by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

By 1955 Karpiński was working with the Polish Academy of Sciences, where he created, among other things, the *AAH* mathematical machine, which increased the accuracy of weather forecasts by 10%. In 1959, under the auspices of the academy, he also constructed the world’s first analogue computer which could analyse differential equations – the *AKAT-1*. The transistor-based device, stylishly designed at the Warsaw Academy of Fine Arts, was the size of a small desk and showed the results of its work on a built-in screen.

The construction of this computer prompted the Academy of Sciences to register Karpiński for a global technological talent competition organised by UNESCO in 1960. Of course, he won. As a result, he had the opportunity to go to the United States for two years and further his education at Harvard and MIT.

*High toxicity*
This is how Karpiński described his trip to America in an interview he gave CRN magazine in 2007:

I was treated like a king, which by the way made me feel quite uncomfortable. I was only in my early thirties. After I finished studying, I asked if I could visit a whole list of companies and schools. UNESCO agreed. At Caltech I was greeted by the rector and all the deans, in Dallas – by the city’s mayor. Everybody wanted me to work for them, from IBM to the University [of California] in Berkeley. 

Karpiński was even let into what he described later as a ‘top-secret military and government research facility’ where he was able to familiarise himself with American work on artificial intelligence. This all goes to show how seriously he was treated by the Americans, who badly wanted him to stay in their country. Karpińśki, however, decided to return to his homeland, hoping that one day the communist regime would collapse and that his inventions would be able to serve a free Poland, not a foreign country. 

In 1962, he returned to Poland and resumed work at the Polish Academy of Sciences. Two years later he presented his *Perceptron*, a transistor-based neural network hooked up to a camera that could identify shapes shown to it (e.g., a triangle drawn on a piece of paper) and learn by itself. This was only the second such device in the world (the other in the USA) but rather than getting a promotion for his accomplishment, Karpiński had to leave the academy – his superiors grew rather envious of his invention, so much so that he decided to find another place of work, one where the atmosphere was less toxic. 

*It’s impossible *




Jacek Karpiński at the KAR-65 computer, photo: public domain
Karpiński ended up at Warsaw University’s Institute of Experimental Physics. At the time, the institute was receiving far more data from the famous CERN laboratory than it could process. To solve this issue, Karpiński, together with a small team, constructed a computer that would analyse the data concerning collisions of elementary particles. It was ready in 1968, after three years of work.

Called *KAR-65*, the transistor-based machine was the size of two cupboards and was controlled via a console as big as a desk. It could conduct 100,000 operations per second and served the institute for the next twenty years. Even though this was yet another big success of his, Karpiński had no intention of taking it easy. When working on the *KAR-65*, he was already thinking about his next project: a computer that could fit into a briefcase. At a time when computers could take up entire rooms this must’ve seemed like ‘a completely crazy idea’. However, unlike his father’s idea to build a low-wing aeroplane, this one was to be realised, even if the road leading to it that was to be a winding one.

What Karpiński had envisioned this time was of a much bigger scope than his earlier technological inventions. He was looking to make a versatile micro-computer (a term used back then to describe computers comparable in size to today’s PCs) not limited to a specific scientific use. At the time a device like that would’ve been at the forefront of international technological development. The Institute of Experimental Physics couldn’t come up with the funds required to back such an ambitious project, so Karpiński decided to go to the army with his idea. Even though there was some initial interest in his micro-computer, the final decision was a no-go. The conclusion was based on the findings of a special committee appointed to review Karpiński’s idea, which argued that the project was impossible to realise, because… if it were possible it would’ve already been done by the Americans.

*A little help from my friends*




Photo on an advertising leaflet handed out in 1972 at the Poznań International Fair
Karpiński, however, wasn’t going to give up on his project that easily. With the help of a well-connected British friend, he managed to present his idea to a computer specialist in England. Unlike the committee back in Poland, they were enthralled by it, recognising it for what it was – a brilliant design. Karpiński could’ve set up shop on the Isles as the Britons were eager to manufacture his product, but he decided to go back to Poland. Acting on the same principles that made him return from his educational trip to the USA, he wanted to take one more shot at persuading the communist authorities to give his project the go-ahead.

Eventually, thanks to the British specialists’ seal of approval and the help of another friend, a journalist by the name of Stefan Bratkowski who opened some important doors for him, Karpińśki was given the green light. Thus in 1970, the Microcomputers Plant was established. Located in Warsaw, it employed Polish workers but used British components and financing – the required parts weren’t available in Poland and the communists weren’t at all eager to throw money at the project.

*A printer, camera, radar*




Jacek Karpinski, creator of the K-202 minicomputer, at the Poznań International Fair, photo: Aleksander Jalosiński / Forum
Within a year Karpiński delivered on his idea. He and a team of engineers including Zbysław Szwaj, Elżbieta Jezierska, and Krzysztof Jarosławski, had worked day and night, convinced that they were doing something remarkable – Karpiński’s enthusiasm proved infectious. The result of their efforts was the famous *K-202 *computer, at the time of its creation an absolutely exceptional piece of hardware.

The *K-202* could conduct a million operations per second – many more than the PCs that became popular a decade later. It was designed to be modular, which meant you could connect or disconnect various components of it: memory blocks, ports, etc. Today this may seem obvious but back then it was a revolutionary solution. The 16-bit machine also made use of paging, which according to the Collins English Dictionary is ‘the transfer of pages of data between the main memory of a computer and its auxiliary memory’. Thanks to Karpińki’s skilful implementation of this method of increasing memory, the *K-202 *could have up to 8 MB, whereas other micro-computers at the time had no more than 64 KB.

It’s believed that Karpiński paved the way for today’s common use of paging in computer memory systems. On top of all this the *K-202*, running on Karpiński’s original operating system, could have various peripheral devices connected to it: a camera, a printer, even radar. The computer was a multi-purpose device – it could’ve been used in an office or for engineering work. It was also very reasonably priced but, most importantly, its system unit, the case containing the system’s bowels that was connected to an external monitor and keyboard, could fit into a briefcase, just as Karpiński had promised.

*Pour tea on it & throw it off the table*




The Wrocław Elwro Electronics Plant existed in the years 1959-1993 and produced e.g., calculators as well as Odra and RIAD computers. In the image you can see the mounting of components. Photo: Stanisław Kokurewicz / Forum
One would expect that for such an achievement in the greatly important field of computers sciences Karpiński would get some sort of recognition, a bonus at least… After all thanks to him Poland under the communist regime had the opportunity to become a world leader in technology. Unfortunately, that wasn’t the way things worked back then. There were powerful forces at play trying to ruin Karpiński’s success.

When Karpiński showed the *K-202 *at the Poznań International Fair in 1971 it drew way more of the authorities’ attention than its main Polish competitor, the slow and bulky *Odra*. The press was excited, here’s what the weekly *Perspektywy* wrote about it:

A micro-computer based on fourth-generation electronical components was made, it is the most universal machine of its kind in the world. It counts with the speed of a million operations per second, a result that can be matched only by the American minicomputer Super Nova and the English Modular One.

The manufacturer of *Odra, *the Elwro company, was, however, better connected with the regime than Karpiński. Instead of improving its product to catch up with the competition Elwro began to subvert Karpiński’s position in any way they could, not shying away from slander. Moreover, the Soviets wanted to introduce a single computer to the entire Eastern Bloc, a crude rip-off of a by then already outdated IBM machine. Called *RIAD*, the device constructed by Nikolai Lavronov was *K-202*’s opponent. Its constructor even got to see the revolutionary Polish micro-computer during a trip to Poland. Here’s how Karpiński described that moment as reported by the *Puls Biznesu *daily in 2008:

Lavronov couldn’t help but wonder how I could fit into a briefcase what he required a whole wall of space for. When I poured some tea over the *K-202 *and then threw it off the table, his eyes went wide. The computer was still working. 

Karpiński’s computer could be so small and resilient because it used Western components. Even though they were vital to the functioning of the *K-202*, they might have raised suspicion among the authorities of the Eastern Bloc, as they were elements imported from beyond the Iron Curtain and used in the sensitive field of information processing. Also, it didn’t help that during a visitation of communist dignitaries to his factory Karpiński called one of them ‘fit only for constructing chamber pots’.

*Real pigs *




The KAR-65 computer at the Warsaw Museum of Technology and Industry, photo: Wikipedia
This all lead to the shutdown of Karpiński’s operation in 1973. He was escorted out of his factory by men armed with rifles who made very sure he wouldn’t and couldn’t retrieve any sensitive information or components from his workplace. All of the *K-202s *in production (about two hundred) were thrown away. Before then, only thirty such computers had been manufactured. As if that wasn’t enough, the communists also banned him from making any other computers and wouldn’t issue him a passport. As a result, in a gesture of protest, Karpiński and his wife Ewa moved to the countryside, where they farmed pigs and chickens. He once said to a journalist that visited him at his new place of residence that ‘he preferred real pigs’.

He finally received a passport in 1981 and left Poland, a place where at the time it was impossible for him to pursue his vocation – the creation of electronic devices. Karpiński moved to Switzerland where he designed among other things the *Pen Reader*, a hand-held scanner that scanned text from paper onto a computer. Soon after the fall of communism, in 1990, he returned to Poland wanting to manufacture this device, which predated the first Japanese scanner of the kind by more than a year. Unfortunately, due to credit problems, Karpiński didn’t manage to do so and even lost the house in Warsaw where he had lived after his return. Eventually he moved to Wrocław, where he made a living designing websites. 

*Certainly a genius*




Jacek Karpiński, Warsaw, 1993, photo: Grzegorz Rogiński / Forum
Jacek Karpiński passed away on 21st February 2010. For the bravery he exhibited in the Warsaw Uprising he was decorated with three Cross of Valour medals. 

Jacek Karpiński: The Computer Genius the Communists Couldn’t Stand


----------



## Toro

"Polish Greatness" is one of those contradictions in terms, like "dry water" or "funky white guy."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> "Polish Greatness" is one of those contradictions in terms, like "dry water" or "funky white guy."



It's a walking contradiction, when people like you are prejudiced against a people, while pretending to be against prejudices.


----------



## blastoff

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.


The Polish peaked with the sausage.  It’s been all down hill since.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

blastoff said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish peaked with the sausage.  It’s been all down hill since.
Click to expand...


I bet you love sausages.


----------



## blastoff

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish peaked with the sausage.  It’s been all down hill since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you love sausages.
Click to expand...

I do.  Italian and German primarily as they’re the best.  Great on the Weber with local bakery’s buns.  Yum-yum!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

blastoff said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> The Polish peaked with the sausage.  It’s been all down hill since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you love sausages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.  Italian and German primarily as they’re the best.  Great on the Weber with local bakery’s buns.  Yum-yum!
Click to expand...


Not at all, Polish sausages have much more flavor than German sausages.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Football: Poland’s Lewandowski voted season’s top player in Germany*
07.06.2018 08:30
Polish star striker Robert Lewandowski has been voted the best player of the 2017/18 season in Germany’s top football division, Bundesliga, a daily has reported.





Photo: Andy03/pixabay/CC0 Creative Commons

A Bayern Munich player, Lewandowski has been playing in Bundesliga teams since 2010.

In a poll carried out by the members of the Association of Football Players under Contract (VDV), Lewandowski received 27.7 percent of the vote, the paper reported.

Colombia’s James Rodriguez came second in the poll, with 13.8 percent of the votes, followed by Schalke 04 Brazilian player Naldo, with 8 percent of the votes, Rzeczpospolita said.

Lewandowski has won the title for the third time in a row, the daily added.

(aba)

_Source: Rzeczpospolita

Football: Poland’s Lewandowski voted season’s top player in Germany_


----------



## Votto

How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?
They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Votto said:


> How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?
> They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving.



So, now we know what dirty Americans think or shall I say lack thought about Poland.


----------



## Votto




----------



## Moonglow

Votto said:


>


Is this the thread we do the Pollack jokes?


----------



## Votto

Moonglow said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thread we do the Pollack jokes?
Click to expand...


What jokes?


 Did you know that Poland just bought 10,000 Septic Tanks?
As soon as they learn how to drive 'em, they are going to invade Russia.


----------



## Moonglow

Votto said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the thread we do the Pollack jokes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What jokes?
Click to expand...

Pollack..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Nothing's a worse joke than Western Europeans, whom flail their arms like retards supporting Imperial genocide, and then flail their arms like retards doing a 180 supporting multicultural suicide.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

13.06.2018 change 13.06.2018
This text can be copied

©
*Polish discovery helps in the fight against cancer*





Photo: press materials
A personalized cancer vaccine that uses an invention of scientists from the University of Warsaw is currently at the stage of clinical trials. The Polish invention also gained recognition abroad - it was one of the nominees for the European Inventor Award 2018.

The 2018 edition of the European Inventor Award was held on 7 June 2018 in Paris. The goal of the event is to honour the authors of the best solutions that have significantly improved or may improve the quality of life. Among the nominees in the "Research" category were also Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska, Edward Darżynkiewicz and their research team from the University of Warsaw.

As the researchers explain in an interview with PAP, the invention nominated for the award granted by the European Patent Office is a technique based on a subtle modification of messenger RNA (mRNA). The solution is an alternative to introducing changes in DNA, which is an expensive, difficult and risky process. "You could say that mRNA is a +recipe+ for a protein: the gene in our cells is transcribed into messenger RNA" - explains Edward Darżynkiewicz. On the basis of information encoded in mRNA, specific proteins necessary for our body`s functioning are created.

Unfortunately, mRNA in its natural state is too unstable to be used in therapies. "Our invention consists in the fact that through a subtle chemical modification of a very small fragment we have increased the lifetime of mRNA by +breaking the teeth+ of enzymes responsible for its degradation" - says Darżynkiewicz.

He adds that the new technique is beginning to find specific applications - at the end of last year, clinical trials were initiated on a personalized cancer vaccine based on the discovery of Polish scientists. "This means that now clinical trials (of cancer drugs - ed. PAP) can be detached from a given type of cancer and it is possible to try to treat patients who suffer from different types of cancer in the same clinical trial" - emphasises Darżynkiewicz.

How does the technique discovered by Polish researchers work? "The truth is that we have not discovered a +cancer vaccine+, we have only found a way to stabilize mRNA" - emphasises Joanna Kowalska.

She explains that cancer vaccines are based on the use of dendritic cells. These cells are an important part of the immune system - they play a key role in stimulating lymphocytes, immune system cells.

"The therapy consists in delivering (modified) mRNA to the dendritic cells in the patient`s body" - says Kowalska. "Antigen proteins are synthesized based on a recipe included in the RNA. The purpose of these antigens is to activate our immune system to destroy those cells in our body that have this antigen".

"Before we synthesize such RNA, we must of course know which antigen is characteristic of the patient`s cancer" - notes the researcher. "After identifying the proteins that distinguish diseased cells from healthy ones, we can design an RNA molecule that will enable us to activate and train the immune system so that the patient`s body can find and destroy cancer cells" - she explains.

After the start of the European patent process in 2008, the team established cooperation with the company BioNTech from the University of Mainz (Germany). BioNTech specializes in gene therapies. Initial clinical trials using the discovery of Polish researchers began two years later. In the next step, BioNTech licensed the stable mRNA technology to the largest pharmaceutical companies, including the French Sanofi SA (in 2015) and Genentech Inc. (in 2016).

In July 2017, BioNTech published the results of the first human trials of a personalized, mRNA-based cancer vaccine using caps developed by Prof. Jemielity and his team. In 8 out of 13 study participants who had recurrent melanoma, no cancer cells were found during the 23 months of the study. Cancer decrease was observed in one of the other five people who developed new tumours.

According to the Polish researchers, the stage of clinical trials may take at least 2-3 years. "But remember that no RNA-based therapy has yet been approved - therefore, this time may be even longer" - adds Edward Darżynkiewicz.

From Paris Katarzyna Florencka (PAP)


Polish discovery helps in the fight against cancer


----------



## Taz

The Polish National Motto: "We Surrender".


----------



## blastoff

Most Poles are still struggling to learn the nuances of mastering the one-person screw-in lightbulb.


----------



## blastoff

Taz said:


> The Polish National Motto: "We Surrender".


Way to piss off the French.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If you look at the U.S.A you'd think Poles, French, and Italians were the greatest  historic, or present enemies of America, rather than Germans, Brits, or Russians.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> How can many "American first peoples" be taken seriously, with such attitudes?



Y U no mention the Spanish, bro?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Seducer, Scoundrel, Spy: The Polish intelligence officer who seduced Berlin high society and warned Warsaw of German invasion plans*
HISTORY
MAGDA DERCZ AUGUST 09, 2018





It’s 1924, and the handsome and daring Captain Jerzy Sosnowski has arrived in Berlin, the capital of Germany.

" data-url="https://www.thefirstnews.com/article/seducer-scoundrel-spy-the-polish-intelligence-officer-who-seduced-berlin-high-society-and-warned-warsaw-of-german-invasion-plans-1604" data-hashtags="" data-via="twitterdev" data-related="twitterapi,twitter" style="box-sizing: inherit; color: rgb(21, 21, 21); font-size: 14px; line-height: 25px; border-radius: 50%; border: 1px solid rgb(21, 21, 21); width: 25px; height: 25px; display: inline-block; text-align: center; font-weight: 700; position: relative; margin-right: 1px; margin-left: 1px;">






Money and a gift for seducing well-connected women are Sosnowski’s main weapons of choice.Rafał Skrzypek/Creative Commons
It’s 1924, and the handsome and daring Captain Jerzy Sosnowski has arrived in Berlin, the capital of Germany.

His charisma is not his only asset – he is young, talented, rich and intelligent. He is also an agent of Polish military intelligence.

Germany, recovering after the defeat of the First World War, has signed the Rapallo Treaty with Russia – an agreement that will officially regulate political and economic relations but has, in fact, also given a green light for a new German-Russian military cooperation. Poland is sending agents to the Weimar Germany because it does not feel safe anymore.

Meanwhile, Germany is enjoying brief respite from the horrors of the Great Depression. Berlin is in the throes of the ‘Golden 20s’, an era of fast scientific, cultural and artistic development and Berlin’s high society just wants to have fun. No one more than the young Baroness Benita von Falkenhayn.

An attractive blonde with lively eyes, she is just 24 but has already married for the second time. The marriage, to Colonel Richard von Falkenhayn, provides her with a life of luxury until her husband suffers a serious accident. After falling from a horse, he becomes a cripple with a pension of only 90 marks a month. Von Falkenhayn managed to escape poverty – right into the arms of the 28-year-old, enigmatic (and wealthy) Sosnowski.

Money and a gift for seducing well-connected women are Sosnowski’s main weapons of choice. After a year-long romance, von Falkenhayn learns of Sosnowski’s clandestine operation, but instead of baulking at the revelation, she confesses her love for him.

She also provides him with confidential information from the German Ministry of the Interior.

Taking advantage of her colleagues working in the Reichswehr, but for more valuable details, Sosnowski approaches von Falkenhayn’s friends himself. Each time he uses seduction as his proven strategy for espionage. "I am like God,” he says, “I love all women.”






Finally he is found guilty of treason and cooperation with Germany and sentenced to 15 years prison.Rafał Skrzypek/Creative Commons

And his bosses in Warsaw loved him. Sosnowski's reports are a goldmine for interwar Poland. He is the first to report about closer German-Soviet cooperation, which in 1939 led to the signing of the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact, he provides information about German spies in Poland and in 1929 he obtains Organization of War plans (Organization-Kriegsspiel), which included a list of actions in the event of a war with Poland.

The information comes at a price, though. For Sosnowski’s woman informants will pay for his ‘love’, sometimes even with their lives. Renate von Natzmer, the secretary of the Reichswehr and Sosonowski‘s lover, will be executed by Hitler’s Nazis, while Irene Jena, another of Sosnowski’s conquests, will get a life-sentence.

His lovers, including von Falkenhayn, also draw the interest of the Abwehr German intelligence agency.

In 1932, fed up with rumours of his numerous liasons and indiscretions, von Falkenhayn tries to withdraw from her relationship with Sosnowski. Instead, she marries Josef von Berge, a close friend of Hermann Goering.

Sosnowski's infidelity, however, will also upset another of his lovers: the dancer Lea Niako. She too is a spy, but – unfortunately for the Polish secret agent – she works for the German intelligence agency. Niako decides to take revenge on Sosnowski by reporting him to the Abwehr.

One February evening in 1934, Sosnowski is hosting a ‘morally unrestrained’ party, when the Gestapo storms the apartment and all women cooperating with the Polish spy are arrested, including Benita von Falkenhayn.

Sosnowski tries to help von Falkenhayn, by attempting to marry her so she can become a citizen of Poland and thus avoid punishment. Hitler does not accept the marriage and orders her beheading.

The day before her execution, she sends one final letter to Sosnowski: "Dear Jurek, in a few hours it will be the end of it all. Throughout all my life, I have loved only you. I forgive you everything and hope that I will be forgiven for everything too.”

On February 18th 1935, at 6am, the death toll rung at the Ploetzensee prison in Berlin. Dressed in a black frock, bowler hat and white gloves, the executioner Carl Gropler beheads von Falkenhayn in one deft stroke.

Jerzy Sosnowski, on the other hand, is exchanged by the German intelligence for German spies and is sent back to Poland. There, he is interrogated and accused of collaborating with the Germans. On June 17, 1939, he is found guilty of treason and cooperation with Germany and sentenced to 15 years prison.

Seducer, Scoundrel, Spy: The Polish intelligence officer who seduced Berlin high society and warned Warsaw of German invasion plans


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

18.07.2018 change 18.07.2018


©
*Kraków/ AGH students second in rocket engineering competition in the U.S.*





Source: AGH UST
The rocket Turbulencja built by students of the AGH University of Science and Technology in Kraków took second place in one of the categories of the Intercollegiate Rocket Engineering Competition (IREC) in the U.S. The AGH UST team was the first team from Poland to compete in IREC.

According to AGH UST spokesperson Anna Żmuda-Muszyńska, the IREC competition took place as part of the prestigious Spaceport America Cup 2018. The AGH Space Systems team with the rocket Turbulencja took the second place in the category of liquid-fuelled rockets and reached a ceiling of over 9 km.

132 teams from around the world competed in six IREC categories. In addition to Turbulencja, the team from the Kraków university also presented its second rocket in the competition. Panda3 competed in the 3 km ceiling hybrid engine rocket category.

Kraków/ AGH students second in rocket engineering competition in the U.S.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

13.08.2018 change 13.08.2018


©
*Innovative imaging system helps destroy liver cancer*





Source: press materials
An innovative imaging system using high temperature that will help interventional radiologists destroy liver tumours with very high precision has been developed by Evertop specialists and a team from the Silesian University of Technology. The first treatment with the use of the new technology was successfully carried out on August 2 in Warsaw.

Liver cancer is one of the most common causes of death in oncology patients. According to Prof. Olgierd Rowiński, head of the Second Department of Radiology at the Medical University of Warsaw, speed and accuracy are of particular importance in their treatment. Thus, the most effective treatments are minimally invasive interventional oncology procedures with computed tomography, ultrasound or magnetic resonance monitoring. Unfortunately, in the case of some patients these methods are not sufficiently precise - mainly due to chest movements that cause frequent changes in the alignment of organs.

Evertop and Polish scientists have developed an innovative image navigation system that creates a spatial model of the abdominal cavity, taking into account the movements of internal organs and respiratory distortions. Now the image from computed tomography will be combined with the live ultrasound image. A special program overlays this model on the position of the surgical instrument and guides the operator to move it as safely as possible, we read in the release sent to PAP by the company`s representatives.

"The personalized patient model allows for a precise, three-dimensional location of changes in the surrounding of its structures. The surgeon`s field of vision also includes the movement of tools during the surgery. This allows to select the right trajectory, which will lead to the neoplastic change visualized in the model" - says Ewa Piętka, head of the Project Research Team at the Department of Computer Science and Medical Equipment, Faculty of Biomedical Engineering, Silesian University of Technology, quoted in the press release.

The first treatment with the use of the new technology was carried out on August 2 at the Department of Radiology of the Clinical Hospital in Warsaw (Medical University of Warsaw) in a patient with liver cancer. The next group of patients will benefit from the treatment at the end of the month.

Innovative imaging system helps destroy liver cancer


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

into a family of mixed origins, through the connection between a Polishnoble family originating from Mazowsze and a Russian noble family. He emigrated to Germany because of the political persecution of Poles after the assassination of Alexander II of Russia (1881). He studied at the Darmstadt University of Technology (TH Darmstadt) in Germany. From 1887 he worked for AEG.




Dobrovolsky, age 22
One of the founders (the others were Nikola Tesla, Galileo Ferraris and Jonas Wenström) of polyphase electrical systems, he developed the three-phase electrical generator and a three-phase electrical motor (1888) and studied star and delta connections. The triumph of the three-phase system was displayed in Europe at the International Electro-Technical Exhibition of 1891, where Dolivo-Dobrovolsky used this system to transmit electric power at the distance of 176 km with 75% efficiency. In 1891 he also created a three-phase transformer and short-circuited (squirrel-cage) induction motor.[1][2]

He designed the world's first three-phase hydroelectric power plant in 1891. During his life he obtained over 60 patents.

In 1911 he received an honorary doctorate from the TH Darmstadt. He died in Heidelberg, Germany, aged 57.

Mikhail Dolivo-Dobrovolsky - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish WWII airman dies, aged 100*
08.08.2018 12:01
A Polish airman who took part in the 1940 Battle of Britain has died at the age of 100, officials have said.






Photo: Deltadam/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

During World War II, Captain Tadeusz Terlikowski was a member of the British Royal Air Force’s 303 fighter squadron, whose Polish pilots gained a reputation for courage and determination.

Terlikowski also took part in the Allied invasion of Normandy in June 1944. After the war, he settled in the United States.

Polish Deputy Prime Minister and Culture Minister Piotr Gliński said Terlikowski was “one of the last members of 303 Squadron, who fought for their homeland’s freedom at the side of the Allies.”

Gliński added: “It is our duty to save their story and heroism from oblivion.”

The Battle of Britain is the name given to the World War II air campaign waged to defend Britain from the German Air Force (Luftwaffe) during the summer and autumn of 1940. It has been described as the first major military campaign to be fought entirely by air forces.


Polish WWII airman dies, aged 100


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*BC: Marie Skłodowska-Curie named the most influential woman in history*





Photo: Fotolia
Marie Skłodowska-Curie, physicist, chemist and two-time Nobel Prize winner, was voted the most influential woman in history in the British BBC History poll. Curie changed the world not once but twice, the justification reads.

Skłodowska-Curie topped the poll, ahead of Afro-American human rights activist Rose Parks and British suffragette movement leader Emmeline Pankhurst.

According to the poll results, the Polish scientist founded the new science of radioactivity - even the word was invented by her - and her discoveries launched effective cures for cancer

"Curie boasts an extraordinary array of achievements. She was the first woman to win a Nobel Prize, first female professor at the University of Paris, and the first person – note the use of person there, not woman – to win a second Nobel Prize" - says Patricia Fara, president of the British Society for the History of Science, who nominated the Polish-born scientist.

Fara adds that the odds were always stacked against Skłodowska-Curie. In Poland her patriotic family suffered under a Russian regime. In France "she was regarded with suspicion as a foreigner - and of course, wherever she went, she was discriminated against as a woman".

According to the poll results, "Marie Curie was a woman of action as well as enormous intellect". During the First World War, she helped to equip ambulances with x-ray equipment, and often drove them to the front line herself.

According to Olivette Otele from Bath Spa University, "Marie Skłodowska Curie and Rosa Parks were worlds apart as far as class and race were concerned. However, these two women’s stories bear an interesting resemblance".

"Education changed their trajectories as 20th-century women in societies dominated by men. They both fought against prejudice and successfully carved out their places as committed educators" - Otele says.

Others who have made the list include mathematician Ada Lovelace, Florence Nightingale considered the creator of modern nursing, British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, Virgin Mary, writer Jane Austen, Princess Diana and the first woman pilot to fly solo across the Atlantic Amelia Earhart.

The list of one hundred women was created based on the nominations submitted sent by 10 British historians, each of whom nominated 10 candidates. The readers of the magazine ranked the candidates.

BBC: Marie Skłodowska-Curie named the most influential woman in history


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

03.08.2018 change 03.08.2018


©
*Astronomers have found radioactive molecules in the interstellar space*





Composite image of CK Vulpeculae, the remains of a double-star collision. ALMA (ESO/NAOJ/NRAO), T. Kamiński; Gemini, NOAO/AURA/NSF; NRAO/AUI/NSF, B. Saxton
Thanks to the ALMA and NOEMA instruments, an international research team led by a Polish scientist detected radioactive molecules in the interstellar space outside the Solar System for the first time, reports the European Southern Observatory (ESO).

Tomasz Kamiński (Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, Cambridge, USA), together with his team, detected a source of radioactive 26-aluminum isotope. This radioactive nuclide occurs in the interstellar space in 26-aluminum monofluoride molecules. It was detected in the matter surrounding CK Vulpeculae, the remains of a stellar collision that happened several hundred years ago.

"We are observing the guts of a star torn apart by a collision three centuries ago. This first observation of this isotope in a star-like object is also important in the broader context of galactic chemical evolution. This is the first time an active producer of the radioactive nuclide aluminum-26 has been directly identified" - explains Kamiński.

CK Vulpeculae was first seen in 1670 as a bright, red "new star" visible with the naked eye (now astronomers call this type of object a red nova). Gdańsk astronomer Johannes Hevelius observed it. But it quickly faded and now powerful telescopes are needed to see what remains after the collision of two stars that happened almost 350 years ago.

Detection of molecules containing 26-aluminum was possible thanks to the observations on millimeter wavelengths, in which these molecules leave a distinctive "fingerprint" (spectral lines). It is a process know as rotational transition.

26-aluminum is an unstable form (isotope) of aluminium. It has 13 protons and 13 neutrons in its atomic nucleus, one neutron less than stable 27-aluminum. After radioactive decay, 26-aluminum becomes stable 26-magnesium.

26-aluminum does not occur on Earth, which is why it is difficult to see its exact spectrum in laboratory experiments. Therefore, the analyses were based on laboratory measurements of a stable version of 27-aluminum monofluoride.

The observations were carried out with the Atacama Large Millimeter/submillimeter Array (ALMA) and the NOrthern Extended Millimeter Array (NOEMA) radio telescopes.

26-aluminum was detected before in space outside the Solar System as part of the observations made at gamma-ray wavelengths. Researchers determined that in the Milky Way it was present in the amount of about two solar masses. But the process that could produce 26-aluminum and its origins were unknown.

The discovery that 26-aluminum was formed as a result of a merger of two relatively low-mass stars, as was the case with CK Vulpeculae, sheds new light on this issue. The amount of 26-aluminum resulting from the CK Vulpeculae collision is about one quarter mass of Pluto. And because objects of this type are rare, they are probably not the only source of 26-aluminum in the Milky Way. Further research could allow to better understand radioactive molecules found in space.

In addition to Tomasz Kamiński, the research team had one more Polish member, Romuald Tylenda from the Nicolaus Copernicus Astronomical Center PAS.

Astronomers have found radioactive molecules in the interstellar space


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.





99 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. ONE POINT off the norm? lol!


And I've never heard anyone say anything negative about Poland when it comes to warfare. Sandwiched between Germany and Russia is not a fun place to be.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

30.07.2018 change 30.07.2018


©
*Polish Wavy in the lead of Big Data projects in the finals of Imagine Cup 2018*





Photo: 

press materials
The innovative locator for recreational divers designed by the Wavy team from Lodz University of Technology and Warsaw University of Technology was one of the top six student projects in the Big Data category during the world finals of Microsoft Imagine Cup 2018, which took place in the U.S.

Several thousand teams from around the world entered the Microsoft Imagine Cup competition this year. 49 projects advanced to the finals in Seattle. Poland was represented by the Wavy team selected in the national finals, composed mainly of Lodz University of Technology students, supported by their colleague from Warsaw University of Technology.

The students have developed a locator to increase the safety of recreational divers. It allows to monitor diver`s position using a smartphone and displays the current dive depth; it also allows the diver to send SOS signal by to the person using the app.

The students used Big Data algorithms in their project to expand the locator`s functionality, for example by suggesting routes and points of interest to divers, as well as predicting threats.

This additional advantage of the solution was appreciated by the competition jurors, says the team mentor, Dr. Jarosław Andrzejczak from the Institute of Information Technology, Lodz University of Technology.

The Polish project was among the six nominees for the Imagine Cup Awards in the Big Data category. Polish students competed with teams from the U.S., Malaysia, Germany, India and New Zealand. However, the students did not manage to win a special prize; they also failed to get to the top three who would fight for the Microsoft Imagine Cup main prize.

But according to Dr Andrzejczak, the participation in this elite competition was already a success. "Competing with the world`s best teams is a success. Wavy team had great presentations, the level of which did not differ from the best ones" - the team mentor emphasizes.

In his opinion, another success - perhaps not a very tangible one, but giving a lot of satisfaction - are positive comments and reviews from jurors, Microsoft employees, and media from different countries.

Polish Wavy in the lead of Big Data projects in the finals of Imagine Cup 2018


----------



## irosie91

Madame Curie------is   THE EXCEPTION TO THE RULE-----as far as polish ladies go----HOWEVER --I
will give Polish ladies another  LAUD----they tolerate-
       ewwww... polish men


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. ONE POINT off the norm? lol!
> 
> 
> And I've never heard anyone say anything negative about Poland when it comes to warfare. Sandwiched between Germany and Russia is not a fun place to be.
Click to expand...


1 point off the norm of the UK, the average IQ worldwide is more like 90 according to Lynn, and Rindermann.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. ONE POINT off the norm? lol!
> 
> 
> And I've never heard anyone say anything negative about Poland when it comes to warfare. Sandwiched between Germany and Russia is not a fun place to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 point off the norm of the UK, the average IQ worldwide is more like 90 according to Lynn, and Rindermann.
Click to expand...



I've also never heard of the drunken pole stereotype. And I live in an area that got a fair amount of Eastern European immigration.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. ONE POINT off the norm? lol!
> 
> 
> And I've never heard anyone say anything negative about Poland when it comes to warfare. Sandwiched between Germany and Russia is not a fun place to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 point off the norm of the UK, the average IQ worldwide is more like 90 according to Lynn, and Rindermann.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've also never heard of the drunken pole stereotype. And I live in an area that got a fair amount of Eastern European immigration.
Click to expand...


for the drunken pole  stereotype----READ SEMI AUTOBIOGRAPHICAL NOVELS BY  AMERICAN 
POLISH WRITERS.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> 
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> There's so many negative stereotypes upon Poles, like dumb Polak, thieves, criminals, drunks, prostitutes, weak at war, using horses in WW2, starting WW2 in Bromberg Massacre, being the land of the Holocaust,  being Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Most of these are downright slander / libel, or and many others are extreme exaggerations.
> 
> .1.) Are Poles dumb?
> Poland in the Renaissance was the European leader in science, even the Scientific Revolution came from Poland thanks to Copernicus, and Albert Brudzewski.
> 
> Polish Americans scored a massive 109 IQ.
> While Poland's IQ  is considered to be 99, this is by no means low.
> The PISA scores of Poland are high, the literacy rates of Poland are high, and Poland wins many intellectual competitions like the IBM Battle of the Brains Contest, the University Rover Challenge, the Google Online Marketing Challenge, Google Code Jam, among others.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say Poles are particularly dumb.,
> 
> 2.) Thieves, or criminals?
> 
> Poland was the first European country to successfully hold off slavery.
> 
> Poland had no involved in Colonialism, nor the Atlantic Slave Trade of thievery, or Criminality.
> 
> As for common criminals?
> 
> Poland's murder rate is now lower than the EU average.
> 
> There's an extreme exaggeration of Polish as being a particularly criminal population in UK media, and British circles.
> 
> But, Poles are estimated to have  6,700 or so criminals yearly, as opposed to 1.19 million criminals yearly in the UK.
> 
> This would support that 0.5% of criminals  in the UK were Polish, while over 1.0% of the UK was Polish.
> 
> So, actually Poles are underrepresented in crime in the UK.
> 
> 3.) Drunks?
> 
> This map shows that Poles were less likely to be diagnosed with alcoholism than most of Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Prostitutes?
> 
> Poles have one of the latest ages for losing virginity in Europe.
> 
> While, there might be some Polish prostitutes.
> 
> Most Polish girls are if anything more prude than most of Europe.
> 
> 5.) Weak at war?
> 
> I don't think anyone has won more battles when outnumbered than Poles.
> 
> Quite a few Polish battles come to mind, the Battle of Hodow, Battle of Klushino, Battle of Kircholm, Battle of Lubieszow, Battle of Trembowla, battle of fuengirola etc.
> 
> 6.( While it's true that Poles had Horse units in WW2.
> 
> So did everyone else except Great Britain.
> 
> Actually the Nazis, and Soviets each had many times more Horses than Poland.
> 
> So, why do many anti-Polish Nazis, and anti-Polish Soviets ignore these facts?
> 
> 7.) Bromberg Massacre starting before WW2 is not historically accepted.
> 
> But, many Nazis, or German sympathizers try, none the less.
> 
> I think the fact that Nazi Germany had claimed a Bromberg Massacre was going on since March of 1939, but invaded Czechoslovakia in March of 1939 instead of Poland says all that needs to be said.
> 
> 8.) While it's true that Poland is where many Concentration Camps are located.
> 
> The Nazi Germans had annexed this land.
> 
> Furthermore Nazi Germany first put Poles into Auschwitz, rather than Jews.
> 
> Up to 100's of thousands of Poles passed through the Concentration Camps, and 100's of thousands of more Poles were killed in Nazi massacres, including Wola Massacre, the Ponary Massace, Operation Tannenberg etc.
> 
> 9.) Poland was the first nation to fight the Nazis.
> 
> After the Nazis had invaded, Poland had the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe.
> 
> Poles had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews, some serious names come to mind like Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Irena Sendler.
> (This is in spite of the fact that Poland was the only nation in occupied Europe that a death penalty was created for aiding Holocaust Jews.
> 
> Zegota was an entire Polish organization which had dedicate their time, lives, and resources to aiding Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> With that said, Poles like all populations of Europe had some Nazi collaborators.
> 
> But, there's no recorded Polish Nazi SS units in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore even the Jews had some Nazi collaborators.
> Actually the Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi controlled Warsaw Ghetto, had admitted that Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators of the Polish Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. ONE POINT off the norm? lol!
> 
> 
> And I've never heard anyone say anything negative about Poland when it comes to warfare. Sandwiched between Germany and Russia is not a fun place to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 point off the norm of the UK, the average IQ worldwide is more like 90 according to Lynn, and Rindermann.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've also never heard of the drunken pole stereotype. And I live in an area that got a fair amount of Eastern European immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the drunken pole  stereotype----READ SEMI AUTOBIOGRAPHICAL NOVELS BY  AMERICAN
> POLISH WRITERS.
Click to expand...


A lot of good writers have had a Polish origins,  Adam Mickiewicz, Jozef Conrad, Nikolai Gogol, Henryk Sienkiewicz, Dostoeyevsky, Czeslaw Milosz,  Charles Bukowski,  Juliusz Slowacki, Gunter Grass,  Zbigniew Herbert,  Boleslaw Prus, Stanislaw Lem, Cyprian Norwid,  Stanislaw Reymont, and Zymunt Krasinski.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish diplomats who saved Jews from the Holocaust*
122

??


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

Polish diplomats who saved Jews from the Holocaust
*After nearly 75 years and following more than one year of negotiations, Poland reacquired the so-called Eiss Archive, one of the largest collections documenting rescue operations of endangered Jews by the Polish diplomatic corps. The acquisition was announced jointly by the Embassy of the Republic of Poland in Bern, the Ministry of Culture & National Heritage and the Auschwitz-Birkenau Museum.*





The archive documents the rescue operations carried out in Bern during World War by the then Polish Ambassador Aleksander Ładoś and his diplomats, as well as Jewish organisations cooperating with them. During this campaign, several thousand illegally obtained passports from Latin America were issued, saving the lives of hundreds of people.

"Our duty was to regain the Eiss Archive - undeniable proof that Poles, the Polish state, its representatives, systemically and institutionally were involved in saving Jews during World War. The activities of the then Polish diplomats in Switzerland, newly discovered and documented, can serve as an inspiration for historians, as well as for writers, filmmakers, and creators of culture. I would like to thank the Polish ambassador in Switzerland for his determination to recover the documents as well as for learning about and telling this story - which is one of dozens, but probably the least known and widely forgotten. Today we have a chance to remind the world about it,” said Prof. Piotr Gliński, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Culture & National Heritage.






"The collection includes eight Paraguayan passports forged by Polish diplomats with the aim of saving Jews, as well as unique and never used pictures of people applying for such passports. It also includes an original list containing several thousand names of Jews from the ghettos, who in this way tried to escape the Holocaust, and a number of documents, including correspondence between Polish diplomats and Jewish organisations. The collection also includes a personal list of children from Warsaw orphanages. These documents constitute a very important collection, showing both the contemporary drama of Polish Jewish families as well as attempts to get as many people as possible out of the hell that was the Holocaust,” said Dr. Piotr Cywiński, director of the Museum.

The Ambassador of the Republic of Poland to Switzerland, Dr. Jakub Kumoch, explained the details behind the acquisition of the collection. "Immediately after the publication on Ładoś and his diplomats, we managed to locate the Eiss Archive in a private family collection. This is the great achievement of our honorary consul in Zurich, Markus Blechner, who for almost a year has been working to obtain this collection from the descendants of Chaim Eiss and convinced them that its place is in Poland, in institutions documenting the Holocaust and pre-war Jewish life,” he said.






The Eiss collection is made up of documents found many years after the war. They originally belonged to Chaim Eiss (1876-1943), a merchant from Ustrzyki and one of the leaders of the Aguda Yisrael orthodox movement. He was a member of the Bern Group, which under the leadership of the Polish envoy (ambassador) Aleksandra Ładoś, forged Latin American passports to save Jews. Eiss provided Polish diplomats with a list of beneficiaries and smuggled the doctored passports in to the General Government. This hero who saved many victims from the Holocaust died suddenly of a heart attack in November 1943. Some of his correspondence with the then Consul of the Republic of Poland, Konstanty Rokicki has survived, concerning the production of Paraguay's passports. In his correspondence with Aguda Yisrael, Eiss repeated on many occasions the important role played by Ładoś and Rokicki. It was on the basis of his relationship that in January 1945 Aguda issued a letter of gratitude to Polish diplomats involved in this unique campaign.

Eiss’ documents made their way to Israel via one of his descendants. Negotiations aimed at reacquiring them started last summer. The collection will remain in Bern for a few months, where it will be put on display. It will be brought to Poland at the beginning of next year and will be hosted in the collection of the Auschwitz-Birkenau Museum, where the documents will be subjected to conservation work and thoroughly analysed by archivists and historians.

Polish diplomats who saved Jews from the Holocaust


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Inventor says Google is patenting work he put in the public domain*
*Creator of a breakthrough compression algorithm fights to keep it patent-free.*

TIMOTHY B. LEE - 6/10/2018, 8:10 AM





Enlarge / Meet inventor Jarek Duda.
Jarek Duda
284
When Jarek Duda invented an important new compression technique called asymmetric numeral systems (ANS) a few years ago, he wanted to make sure it would be available for anyone to use. So instead of seeking patents on the technique, he dedicated it to the public domain. Since 2014, Facebook, Apple, and Google have all created software based on Duda's breakthrough.

But now Google is seeking a patent that would give it broad rights over the use of ANS for video compression. And Duda, a computer scientist at Jagiellonian University in Poland, isn't happy about it.

Google denies that it's trying to patent Duda's work. A Google spokesperson told Ars that Duda came up with a theoretical concept that isn't directly patentable, while Google's lawyers are seeking to patent a specific application of that theory that reflects additional work by Google's engineers.


But Duda says he suggested the exact technique Google is trying to patent in a 2014 email exchange with Google engineers—a view largely endorsed by a preliminary ruling in February by European patent authorities.

The European case isn't over, though, and Google is also seeking a patent in the United States.

We first started looking into this issue after we got an email about it from Duda back in March. After weeks of back-and-forth discussions, Google finally provided us with an on-the-record statement about the patent—albeit a very bland one. It stated that Google had included information about Duda's prior work in its application and that "we await and will respect the USPTO's determination."

But a few days later, Google sent a follow-up statement with a different tone.

"Google has a long-term and continuing commitment to royalty-free, open source codecs (e.g., VP8, VP9, and AV1) all of which are licensed on permissive royalty-free terms, and this patent would be similarly licensed."

Duda isn't convinced, though. "We can hope for their goodwill; however, there are no guarantees," he said in an email to Ars. "Patents licensed in 'permissive royalty-free terms' usually have a catch."

Duda wants the company to recognize him as the original inventor and legally guarantee that the patent will be available for anyone to use. Or better yet, stop pursuing the patent altogether.

*ANS: Better, faster compression*



Enlarge / Facebook has created a compression library based on ANS.
ROBYN BECK/AFP/Getty Images
Computers represent data using strings of ones and zeros. For example, the ASCII encoding scheme uses a seven-bit string to represent alphanumeric characters.

Data compression techniques represent data more compactly by exploiting the fact that symbols do not appear with equal frequency. In English text, for example, the character "e" appears much more often than "z" or "x." So rather than representing every character with seven bits, an efficient scheme might use three or four bits to represent the most common letters while using more than seven bits to represent the least common.

A standard way to do this is known as Huffman coding, which works well when dealing with symbols whose probabilities are inverse powers of two. Information theory says that the optimal encoding makes the length of each symbol (in bits) proportional to the negative logarithm of its probability. For example, suppose you're trying to encode the symbols A (P=1/2), B (P=1/4), C (P=1/8), and D (P=1/8). In that case, an optimal encoding might be A=0, B=10, C=110, D=111.

This is optimal because log2(1/2) is -1, so A should have a 1-bit representation, log2(1/4) is -2, so B should have a 2-bit representation, and log2(1/8)=-3, so C and D should have 3-bit representations.

But Huffman encoding doesn't do as good a job when symbol probabilities are not inverse powers of two. For example, if your symbols are E (P=1/3), F (P=1/3), G (P=1/6), and H (P=1/6), Huffman coding isn't so efficient. Information theory says that E and F should be represented by bit strings 1.584 bits long, while G and H should be represented by strings 2.584 bits long.

That's impossible with Huffman coding—any Huffman code will use too many bits to represent some symbols and too few to represent others. As a result, data compressed with Huffman coding techniques will often wind up being longer than it needs to be.

But it _is_ possible to effectively represent symbols with a non-integer number of bits if you relax the requirement that each symbol be represented by a specific, discrete bit string. For example, a technique called 

Inventor says Google is patenting work he put in the public domain


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Note"*
1

??


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

75th Anniversary of "Raczyński's Note"

pl100
*On December 10, 1942, the Polish government-in-exile appealed to signatory states of the United Nations Declaration with a request to prevent crimes being committed against the Jewish population in German-occupied Poland. On the 75th anniversary of the note’s submission, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs is presenting an image of the original note, kept in The National Archives in London.*
The note, signed by the head of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Edward Raczyński, is formally dated 9 December 1942. It was delivered, however, on the following day (10 December 1942) and it was also published on that date. The creation of the note was closely related to Jan Karski's arrival in London in November 1942. Karski's accounts and the microfilms he brought with him detailed the tragic situation of the Jewish population in occupied Poland. Edward Raczyński handed over information on this to the British Foreign Secretary Anthony Eden during a meeting on 1 December 1942. Raczyński also proposed organising a multilateral conference to share information about the crimes being committed. In the absence of a British reaction, the Polish government decided to send the note to the signatory states of the United Nations Declaration.

The note (imprecisely called the Karski Report) contained information about the current situation of Jews in occupied Poland and laid out German crimes. It also listed the ways in which the Polish government had provided information and made protests, and called on Western states to stop the crimes. In the final paragraphs, the Polish government called not only for the condemnation of the murders and the punishment of the guilty parties, but also appealed for measures that would stop the mass extermination methods.

The note met with widespread press commentary, and the reaction of Allied governments was the announcement on 17 December 1942 of a special declaration in which severe punishment of the guilty was made.

To publicise the facts about the genocide of the Jews in occupied Poland (apart from the official submission of the note), the Polish authorities also published a large number of special brochures in English and distributed them through Polish diplomatic and consular missions. The 16-page booklet consisted of an introduction and four documents concerning the extermination of the Jewish population on Polish territory under German occupation.

The most important of the documents in the brochure was, of course, Raczyński's note from 10 December 1942. The brochure also contained the text of the joint declaration of the Allied states of 17 December 1942, an excerpt of the statement of Deputy Prime Minister Stanisław Mikołajczyk on 27 November 1942 and a text by Edward Raczyński from 17 December 1942.

The full content of the brochure in PDF format: The Mass Extermination of Jews in German Occupied Poland

A documentary film has been made devoted to Edward Raczyński which includes segments on statements regarding the persecution of civilians. Excerpt 6.25-6.50 shows the speech of 13 January 1942 in St. James's Palace, excerpt 7.35-8.46 concerns the note from 10 December 1942 and the figure of Jan Karski.

75th Anniversary of "Raczyński's Note"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Could This Polish Innovation Save the Bees?*
_Saatchi & Saatchi Worldwide, 5 months, 2 weeks ago_


631
1
*RECOMMEND*
* ADD TO*

170

Saatchi & Saatchi IS Warsaw teams up with City Bees to create a smart paper, writes Laura Swinton





Dropping litter, I think we can all agree, is a bad thing. I might go further and suggest that it marks one out as one of the worst kinds of human. But then again, not all litter is created equal – and a new kind of paper has just been revealed that Mother Nature might be quite happy for you to drop.

Saatchi & Saatchi IS Warsaw has teamed up with City Bees, an urban bee conservation organisation, to create Bee Saving Paper. It’s a new biodegradable material that has many applications and can also work like an ‘energy drink’ for bees.

This invention was created in response to the dramatic decline in the global bee population. Although bees are estimated to provide a global economic value of €150bn and are thought to be responsible for keeping 90% of all wild plants in existence, humans have not been particularly careful about protecting these fuzzy, flying friends. In Poland, where the project originated, 222 out of 469 species are already on the verge of the extinction.

One of the major problems that bees face - alongside extensive use of pesticides - is that rapid industrialisation and urban development has depleted their food sources. They are forced to fly long distances to find food, leaving them exhausted and dying because they simply lack the energy to survive.






In order to develop the paper, the agency collaborated with a range of specialists including entomology and paper craftsmen. The paper contains energy-rich glucose (though it is non-sticky to touch) and seeds and is covered in water-based UV paint. The paint can be seen by bees and so it is applied on the paper in a pattern that resembles a meadow full of plants and pollen.

Once the bee buzzes off, well-fed and revived, it leaves behind the seeds, which then grow and flower. That means that next season even more bees can benefit.

“We managed to develop and produce what is probably the first paper nature would not only like you to use, but maybe even to drop. We know our innovation won’t solve the worldwide problem of the declining bee population, but we hope we’ll at least make people realise how important bees are to us,” said Tomasz Bujok and Anna Gadecka, senior creatives on the project. 

Bee Saving Paper has already passed a successful field test, when it was used to create the visual identity – or as the creators prefer to call it, beesiness identity – for a beekeeper who lost over 95% of his hives. 

Could This Polish Innovation Save the Bees? | LBBOnline


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Twice The Genius: The Music & Inventions of Józef Hofmann*
#technology & innovation
Author: Marek Kępa
Published: Sep 19 2017
Share
10
Polish-born Józef Hofmann was not only a highly acclaimed pianist, respected by the likes of Rachmaninov but also a keen inventor that registered over 70 patents, including a proto-GPS and a solution decreasing the resistive drag of piano keys, still used today in Steinway pianos. His seemingly contradictory interests in music and technology ended up fuelling each other.





Josef Hofmann, fot. The Granger Collection / Forum
Those who knew him claimed Józef Hofmann (1876-1957) didn’t exactly ‘look like a musician.’ According to an anecdote, his hands were rather small for a piano virtuoso but, instead of giving up on playing,  he designed his own special instrument which had keys that were narrower than usual. He also doesn’t seem like a typical pianist in a photo where he’s flexing his biceps.  His looks were said to have actually been suggestive of a car mechanic. And it just so happened that when Hofmann was twenty-five he… constructed an automobile in which he travelled across Europe. Generally, he had a liking for the field of motorisation which displayed itself through the numerous technical innovations he introduced in it. Among them was a GPS prototype. In an article by Wojciech Brzeziński in the Polish weekly *Tygodnik Powszechny*, we read:

‘To whom it may concern. I hereby declare that I, Józef Hofmann, subject of the Austro-Hungarian Kaiser, residing in Potsdam, Germany, have invented a helpful improvement of location-showing devices.’ With these words begins the description of a device registered as patent no. 909 798 on 12th January 1909 in the U.S, a device that is a distant ancestor of... GPS navigation. (...) ‘When the map’s scale’ – he writes in the patent application – ‘is suitable for navigating between cities and villages it’s way too small for riding through them. On the other hand, a scale enabling easy navigation through cities is too big for practical use outside of them.’ His solution was a rotating disk with variously-scaled tape maps, the rotation speed of which would automatically adjust itself on shifting from one scale to another. Thanks to this the driver could travel through cities and between them with equal ease. 

 Shock absorbers constructed by Hofmann were commonly used in cars and planes as late as in the 1940s. The patent enhancing the work of piano keys, which boosts the quality of playing by strongly decreasing the resistive drag accompanying their movement, is still used by Steinway. 

*A wunderkind*




Józef Hofmann performing at New York’s Metropolitan Opera, photo: NAC
Józef Hofmann was born in Kraków. He started learning to play piano at the age of three – at first, it was his sister who was teaching him, later his aunt. When he turned four, his father, a splendid pianist himself, took over his education. In the 27th April 1885-issue of the periodical *Echo Muzyczne i Teatralne*, we read about the small Hofmann’s talent:

The eight-year-old son of ballet director Hofmann was displaying his piano skills and compositions in front of Anton Rubinstein. The maestro believes there’s a bright future ahead of the child.

 The less than ten-year-old Hofmann performed on 6th January 1886 in Warsaw playing Mozart’s Concerto in D minor under the direction of his father. On 7th January 1886, the daily Kurier Warszawski noted: 

With yesterday’s appearance, the little virtuoso proved that he has great and precocious talent, highly developed technique and even some individualism.

The young pianist electrified the audiences of Europe’s concert rooms with his playing. In November 1887, at the age of eleven, he performed at Carnegie Hall winning the hearts and souls of New York’s elite. A New York Times critic wrote afterwards that his playing ‘wasn’t extraordinary for a child, it was extraordinary for a man.’ 

Touring eastern America at the turn of 1887 and 1888, he gave fifty-two concerts in the span of ten weeks. The streak of success was broken only due to a protest from the New York Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children, which raised concerns about the boy’s health. A court order prevented the completion of the eighty-concert contract.

However, thanks to the publicity Hofmann gained through his concerts, Alfred Corning Clark, heir to the Singer sewing-machine fortune, granted him a scholarship on the condition that he wouldn’t perform publically before turning eighteen. Fortunately for the young Hofmann, he had other passions aside from playing concerts, namely the exact sciences of maths, physics and chemistry.

Toward the end of 1887, he began corresponding with Thomas Alva Edison looking to use one of Edison’s inventions, a cylindrical device for recording sound. Two years later, after Edison perfected the commercial version of his phonograph, he sent one unit over to Hofmann who, at the time, was in Berlin.

*From music to technology*




Windshield wiper, photo: Wikipedia
Despite Clark’s terms, the boy didn’t drift away from music. He studied piano, chiefly under Anton Rubinstein, a Russian pianist living in Dresden. In the years 1892-94, he would travel to him for lessons from Berlin on a weekly basis.

In the next fifty years, wherever fortune placed Józef Hofmann, he changed how listeners thought about music. He was held in equal admiration both in Russia and America. Asked about the best pianist in the world, after taking a moment to think, Rachmaninov replied: ‘Well, there’s Hofmann.’

Music always stimulated him as an inventor. The pendulous movement of the metronome rod gave him the idea of constructing windscreen wipers. The invention was appreciated by the Ford car company which began mass producing it. In his book *Polacy, którzy Zmienili Świat* (editor’s translation: Poles who Changed the World), Marek Borucki writes:

He loved cars. He designed many improvements used by their manufacturers including shock absorbers substantially increasing the comfort of driving. He devised construction solutions implemented in balloons and planes. He came up with the idea for the well-known spiral-shaped heater for boiling water, an electric clock and even a motorboat. It’d be hard to enumerate all of his inventions and technical solutions. Some claim there was over seventy, others that there was about a hundred of them. Of course Hofmann didn’t keep his inventions to himself, he patented most of them which gave him hefty revenues. 

He is responsible for the appearance of spring bumpers and pneumatic shock absorbers. These were tested by the New York police which often had to chase criminals over bumpy roads.  

They say necessity is the mother of invention and that certainly is true of his improvements linked to playing music. He is said to have begun by constructing piano pedal extensions – the small boy had trouble reaching the foot-operated elements during performances. Pianists owe him for the possibility of regulating the elevation of the piano stool so that it best matches a performer’s height as well as many solutions in piano design, enhancing the comfort of playing and sound emission. 





Józef Hofmann (in the left) in the company of Mieczysław Munz, in front of the Juliusz Słowacki Theatre in Kraków, 1938, photo: NAC
Years after his first visit to the Hofmanns, Arthur Rubinstein wrote the following about it in his book *Moje młode lata* (editor’s translation: The Years of My Youth):

The thought of meeting the famous Józef Hofmann thrilled me immensely. He was from Kraków, only twenty two at the time but already a great celebrity. In Russia he was considered the only worthy successor to his tutor, the lamented Anton Rubinstein, in the USA on the other hand he was seen as the sole musician capable of competing with Paderewski, a figure much revered there. You can easily picture how terrified I was when I was to play before him. We were greeted with traditional Polish hospitality; especially Hofmann senior, the piano teacher, proved amiable. He was also the only one to carefully listen to me play. The young Józef remained completely indifferent, but when we were getting ready to leave after the musical display had ended, to our surprise he tried to stop us and with this childish pride he started showing us his various knick-knacks. Among them were gifts from the great inventor Thomas Edison, but even though all of this impressed me in the manner expected, I was somewhat disappointed with his apathetic approach toward music. 

 Others point to the mutual influence between music and technology that occurred in Hofmann’s case. To some when he was playing he seemed more of a well-organised mind than a laid-back artist that spontaneously resonates with the audience’s moods. The pianist Roman Jasiński wrote in his memoirs *Zmierzch Starego Świata, Wspomnienia 1900–1945* (editor’s translation: The Decline of the Old World, Memories from the Years 1900 – 1945):

When Hofmann was playing he stuck me as a smart engineer sitting at the console of a miraculous machine, regulating its workings with a great calm and precision. 

There’s no doubt that people from the music scene held the famous pianist’s technological skills in high regard. They described it with respect, not questioning their colleague’s accomplishments. It seems, however, that they praised this area of Hofmann’s activity more often than his artistic exploits. Arthur Rubinstein noted:

He was famous for his mechanical skills; regarding the piano, he was mainly interested in possible adaptations of the construction that would affect the height of the keys, string tension or the sound holes.

*Thinking process = creative process*




Józef Hofmann, photo: NAC
Hofmann’s tours of America were always split in half by two months of vacation during which he’d take a break from playing the piano. Instead, he’d play tennis, swim and tinker. Experiments in his workshop resulted in patents for, for example, a regeneration process of battery electrodes, an oil oven and a motorboat. In his book *Józef Hofmann. Geniusz Zapomniany. Dzieciństwo i Młodość* (editor’s translation: Józef Hofmann. The Forgotten Genius. Childhood and Youth), Jan Żdżarski wrote:

In life there comes a moment when one feels the need to relax, rest and think. So Józef went to the shore to ponder. He watched the ducks swimming in a line… a boat dancing on the wind-amplified waves. How the waves rock it and tell it where to go.
– I’d like to have a boat that doesn’t listen to the wind and waves. One that goes where I want it to. I don’t want to change its course using paddles. I’ll steer it. 

 According to Hofmann’s biographer, that’s how the concept of the motorboat could’ve been born.

Józef Hofmann was one of those artists to whom the process of creating was inseparably linked to the process of thinking. He warned beginning artists from indulging in being blithe, from following only one’s intuition and avoiding creative effort. Hoffman himself said:

Always be determined when you work, aiming to give all you’ve got. Find a teacher you can rely on and take his advice concerning your career. Don’t give into the illusion that success depends on fate. The most important determinants are your effort, work and wise guidance over you. 

He enhanced the system of recording a piano on punched tape, used for operating pianolas. His mechanism could register and play back very subtle differences in loudness characterising a musician’s given performance. Unfortunately for Hofmann, he came up with the invention when pianolas were already going out of use. Borucki writes:

He was the first pianist to record his own music. The first recording of the artist was made by his friend Thomas Edison, who made it using a phonograph of his invention. Sadly, this record has been lost. Edison even urged Hofmann to abandon music for engineering, acknowledging the worth of the pianist’s inventions. Hofmann, however, was capable of being successful in both of these fields. 





Thomas Edison with his second phonograph, photographed by Mathew Brady in Washington, April 1878, photo: Wikipedia
The boy playing the piano was recorded on special cylinders and they were one of the earliest, if not the first ever, musical recordings. In view of this, it seems a bit of a paradox that when he was at the peak of his fame he wouldn’t allow his music to be recorded, arguing that the  level of technical advancement at the time wasn’t good enough to properly register and play back the sound of his instrument. In 1939, a California journalist heard him say that recording is a ‘mechanical process devoid of the human element and the feelings that the performer receives from the audience.’

Edison’s personal secretary, A.O. Tate wrote the following in his memoirs: ‘the invention of the phonograph drew many big names to the laboratory. Among them was Józef Hofmann, a brilliantly talented boy […] who played on some of the earliest records of piano music.’ These were, in fact, the first ever recordings of an acclaimed artist. Józef always announced them with a phrase that was also recorded and phonetically sounded more or less as ‘Im-prohvah-zah-scion bye Yoh-zhef Off-mann’. Tate added that he didn’t know whether the recordings survived because the ‘wax cylinders used to record sound back then quickly broke if they weren’t handled with extraordinary care.’ In the *Tygodnik Powszechny *article we read:

After Hofmann retired from performing in public he led a rather unhappy life, spending his last years in solitude and silence. He was constantly working on enhancing the methods of recording piano music, he had a home device for recording sound on discs and a modified, six-foot long Steinway piano. He kept experimenting with various devices and novelties, attaching speakers and microphones to different parts of the piano.

Józef Hofmann ended his career at the age of seventy. When ten years later a radio journalist called him with birthday wishes the pianist told him that after he stopped giving concerts, he found time for his hobbies: maths, physics and chemistry. He was still working on enhancing the technology of recording the piano. He passed away a year later.

Twice The Genius: The Music & Inventions of Józef Hofmann


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Iconic Polish opera on two European stages*
24.08.2018 15:32

Iconic Polish opera on two European stages
Poland's iconic opera, Halka by Stanisław Moniuszko, can be heard in two extraordinary productions in August.





First print of music from the Halka aria entitled "If at the Morning Sun" with illustration of soprano Janina Korolewicz (circa 1895). Photo: Wikimedia Commons (Public Domain)

The tragic story of the ill-fated love of a Highland girl is being put on in Italian in Warsaw this Friday as part of the Chopin and His Europe festival and by Opera Festival in Helsinki.

Elzbieta Krajewska spoke to Laura Åkerlund who directed the Finish production of _Halka_.

Iconic Polish opera on two European stages


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*He duped Nazis, saved thousands*
Because Eugene Lazowski was a doctor, he believed he should not kill. He would not even shoulder a rifle.



But he also could not stand by while other good and innocent people were killed.

And so when the Nazis overran Poland in World War II, Lazowski yearned to find a way to fight back, to protect human life, and he seized upon a paradoxical instrument of salvation--the German army's profound fear of disease. While German industrialist Oskar Schindler, whose heroic story was told in the movie "Schindler's List," employed bribes and influence to protect as many as 1,000 Jews who worked in his factory, Lazowski slyly used medical science to save the lives of thousands of Jews and other Poles in 12 Polish villages. He and a fellow physician, Stanislaw Matulewicz, faked a typhus epidemic that forced the German army to quarantine the villages.

Thanks to that quarantine, many of the villages' 8,000 men, women and children likely were spared the fate of being deported to prisons, slave labor camps or death camps, where Poland lost a fifth of its population.

"He's why I became a doctor," one of those villagers, Jan Hryniewiezki, says today about Lazowski. "He was a patriotic hero because he wasn't afraid to do what he did during very bad times."

For decades after the war, Lazowski's and Matulewicz's audacious actions went unheralded and were almost forgotten. Lazowski, his wife and their daughter immigrated to Chicago in 1958, where he became a professor of medicine at the University of Illinois Medical Center. Matulewicz resettled in Zaire, where he became a professor of radiology. He now is retired in Poland.

But eight years ago, the two doctors finally got around to writing a book, in Polish, about their exploits. _Private War _became a best seller and made them heroes in Poland. And now a young documentary filmmaker from north suburban Bannockburn, Ryan Banks, is completing a film about the doctors' exploits that he hopes will also make them celebrated figures here.

Not that the doctors much care. They say they just did what doctors should do. "The basic duty of a physician is to preserve life," Lazowski explained, "and this was a way of saving lives."



FIGHTING WITHOUT A GUN

In German-occupied Poland in 1942, Lazowski was a 29-year-old doctor, somewhat soft-spoken, working for the Polish Red Cross in the tiny village of Rozwadow. The Gestapo was terrorizing the countryside--committing random murders, seizing young Polish men and women to work as slave laborers, and dispatching Jews to death camps.

Lazowski was deeply distressed. As a doctor, he felt he could not pick up a weapon and kill another man. But as a Polish patriot and man of conscience, he could not stand by and do nothing. So when a fellow doctor, Matulewicz, told him he had discovered a way to make healthy people test positive for typhus, Lazowski was delighted--and immediately knew what his role in the war would be.

"I was not able to fight with a gun or a sword," he said, "but I found a way to scare the Germans."

Typhus is an infectious disease spread by body lice that is often fatal, and at that time there was no cure and vaccinations were scarce. The German army dreaded the disease because in unsanitary wartime conditions, it could race through a regiment. So doctors who suspected that a patient had typhus were required to submit blood samples to German-controlled laboratories for testing.

Jews who tested positive were shot and their houses burned. Non-Jews were quarantined or sent to special hospitals.

Matulewicz desperately wanted to bypass the German labs. He dared not send the labs blood samples from Jewish patients--it would mean their deaths. He had to figure out a way to perform the typhus test on his own.

"It was very important for us to make a final diagnosis for people who were hiding from the Germans or who were Jews because it could be very dangerous to send their blood for examination," Lazowski explained.

The accepted test for typhus at that time consisted of mixing a certain strain of killed bacteria with a blood sample from the patient. Under proper laboratory conditions, if the patient had typhus, the blood sample would turn cloudy.

Matulewicz did manage to devise a way to do the test on his own, and in the process he stumbled upon a curious discovery--if a healthy person were injected with the bacteria, that person would suffer no harm but would test positive for typhus.

When Matulewicz told Lazowski of his discovery, Lazowski immediately proposed that the two doctors secretly create a fake typhus epidemic to frighten the Germans into quarantining the area. A typhus scare could hold off the German army as effectively as a line of tanks.

From that day on, Lazowski and Matulewicz injected the killed bacteria into every non-Jewish patient who suffered from a fever or exhibited other typhuslike symptoms. They sent blood samples from the patients to the German-controlled lab. And, sure enough, every patient tested positive for typhus.

So as not to draw suspicion to themselves, the two doctors referred many of their patients--after injecting them with the bacteria--to other doctors who weren't in on the ruse. These doctors would "discover" the typhus on their own and report it separately. Better yet, when a patient really did have typhus, Lazowski and Matulewicz publicized the case as much as possible--but only if the patient was not Jewish.

Within a few months, the Germans became alarmed.

One by one, "Achtung, Fleckfieber!" (Warning, Typhus!) signs went up in surrounding villages, until a dozen towns with a total of about 8,000 people were under quarantine.

The deportation of workers to Germany from these areas was stopped. German troops kept their distance. Villagers began to feel more relaxed. And only Lazowski and Matulewicz knew there was no epidemic.

They told no one, not even their wives.

"I was scared, of course," Lazowski said. "I didn't know if I would be arrested and tortured by the Gestapo. So I carried a cyanide pill in case I was arrested."

Hryniewiezki, who was just a boy of 15 at the time, says he remembers the shots the doctors gave, the epidemic and the quarantines. He also remembers, he says, that after a while, people figured out what was going on.

"When people were getting better, they realized that it was phony," he said in a phone interview from Poland. "But, of course, no one said a word because they knew the Germans would kill them and kill Dr. Lazowski."

Hryniewiezki, who is now a surgeon in the Polish town of Poznan, added, "He saved lots of people who would have gone to jail or to labor camps in Germany or death camps."

But if no one publicly raised doubts about the epidemic, they quietly wondered why nobody was dying.

"If someone asked me why he recovered so quickly from such a serious disease, I just told him he was a lucky man," Lazowski said.

*WITH THE UNDERGROUND*

Lazowski's fake epidemic came too late for the Jews of Rozwadow, the town where he practiced. The Jews there were rounded up and deported to labor and death camps before the quarantine. But Lazowski's sleight of hand undoubtedly saved many other Jews--although it is impossible to say how many--who were hiding in the countryside or living in the other quarantined towns.

At the start of the occupation, Jews accounted for at least 10 percent of the area's population, and that percentage may have grown as Jews fled the big cities for the countryside.

Even before he created the fake typhus epidemic, Lazowski was active in the underground Polish resistance, supplying information, medical care, medicine and bandages to bands of saboteurs and guerrillas hiding in the woods. The rear fence of his home backed up to the Jewish ghetto in Rozwadow, and he sneaked in at night to treat patients there.

The German authorities demanded a careful accounting of all the drugs and supplies Lazowski used, but here again he managed to fool them. Since his office was close to the town's railroad station, he often was called upon to treat patients who were just traveling through. In his official reports, Lazowski would overstate the amount of drugs and supplies he used in treating these traveling patients, knowing the Germans would have a tough time finding him out.

But by late 1943, some among the German top brass began to suspect something was wrong. Polish collaborators had tipped them to the fact that no one seemed to be dying from this epidemic.

"The chief of the Gestapo was watching me because he was sure that something was going on," Lazowski recalled. "But I was also a kind of hero to the Germans because I was a young doctor who was not afraid to be infected, so they needed me. But still they thought something was fishy."

The local Gestapo chief notified the health authorities, who in turn dispatched an investigative commission and two carloads of soldiers to the quarantined area.

Lazowski was ready for them.

He lined up the oldest, sickest and most unhealthy-looking people he could find, all of whom had been injected with the fake typhus. He had them wait in filthy huts.

Then he had the town put on a big party for the visitors. The vodka flowed, music played and many kielbasa sausages were consumed.

"We thanked them for coming and put on a great reception," Lazowski said. "They were having such a good time they sent the younger doctors to make the examinations. I told them to be my guest and examine the patients, but to be careful because the Polish are dirty and full of lice, which transfer typhus."

To Lazowski's relief, the young doctors rushed through the exams and only took blood samples from a few subjects without checking for actual symptoms of the disease.

When the blood samples later tested positive for typhus, Lazowski heard nothing more from German health authorities for the rest of the war.

*STILL MORE SECRETS*

In the waning days of the war, with the Russian army looming just across the river, the Germans panicked and began to flee. A young military policeman whom Lazowski had secretly treated for venereal disease roared up to his office on a motorcycle.

"Doctor, run, you are on the Gestapo hit list," the policeman said.

When Lazowski protested that he had been loyal to the Germans, the policeman smiled and named a specific date and place where Lazowski had been seen treating members of the Underground.

"So they knew about me," Lazowski said, flashing a smile at the memory, "but they didn't kill me because I was needed to fight the typhus epidemic."

Lazowski continued to live in Poland, under communist rule, until his move to Chicago in 1958. But fearing retaliation from former Polish collaborators, he kept quiet about the "epidemic" until he came here. Only then did he confide everything to his wife, Murka, whom he had married at the beginning of the war.

Murka, who died in 1996, was not completely shocked. She knew he had worked with the Polish Underground. He had, in fact, frequently traded messages with someone code-named "Pliszka."

After they were married, Murka told him: She was Pliszka.

*HOMECOMING*

Lazowski, now 87, returned to his hometown in Poland for the first time just last fall, invited to take part in a wartime reunion.



He received a hero's welcome.





Printer Friendly


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Jamestown home*

*The Role and Accomplishments
of Polish Pioneers in the Jamestown Colony

By Joshua D. Holshouser, Lucyna Brylinska-Padney, 
Katarzyna Kielbasa
Interns at the PAC Washington Office
July 2007*






The number of early immigrants from 17th-century Poland to America was minimal. In fact, Poland served as a destination for immigrants from both Western and Eastern Europe. Other nations in Europe were wasting no time in exploring and colonizing the new lands across the Atlantic Ocean. Spain and Portugal had taken an early lead over Britain and France, but Britain was determined to make up for lost time. Its own society being split along religious lines, Britain had no shortage of individuals looking for a new start and freedom from religious oppression.

On December 1607, the first British settlers arrived in Jamestown in the hope of finding natural resources such as gold, lumber and herbs, carrying with them their ultimate goal - profit. Sent by the Virginia Company of London, they arrived with large expectations. However, their inability to settle a colony was larger. Two problems immediately beset the colonists. First, some of the colonists were English noblemen with no experience either in the military or in manual labor. Thus, the colony found itself without skilled craftsmen or soldiers; worse, many of the colonists outright refused to engage in work that they felt was beneath them. Second, the physical location chosen for the site of Jamestown proved to be a poor one. The land was swampy (making it a veritable breeding ground of disease), the water supply was poor and relations with the local indigenous Indian tribes were rocky at best. Within less than a year, the colony was in danger of failure. No profits were heading back to England; disease ran rampant due to the lack of fresh water, food supplies were low, and little to no work had been done to establish an industrial base. In fact, much of the time had been spent panning for gold rather unsuccessfully in Virginia’s rivers. The Virginia Company of London had nothing to show for its investment and a small prospect for future returns.

To salvage their colony, the Virginia Company hired a group of Poles, known for their reputation and valuable expertise in the lumber and other manufacturing industries. Captain John Smith had first-hand experience dealing with Polish manufacturers through his work with the Virginia Company of London, in addition to his experience traveling through Poland on his return from the Middle East. Before his travels to America, John Smith had been a Turkish prisoner. Poland provided Captain Smith with his first Christian refuge following his escape.

The first Poles who arrived at Jamestown came aboard the British ship Mary and Margaret on October 1, 1608 under the command of Captain Christopher Newport. Bringing skilled labor and military experience lacking among the original colonists, the Poles were engaged in the manufacturing of glass, pitch, tar, soap, ash and other products. The English Parliament had restricted the amount of English timber available for cutting, and their experience in this field alone would have made the contributions of the Poles invaluable. In addition, while the British settlers coming to America were mainly social outcasts, some fleeing England for religious freedom, the Poles "[…] were members of the Polish gentry, former country squires, who, besides being of intellectual class, were well acquainted with the methods of production needed at the time of Jamestown […]". In other words, the Poles had no hang-ups about doing the important manual labor needed to preserve the survival of the colony.

Among the first Poles who arrived in America were Michael Lowicki, an organizer of industry and business and the leader of the original five; Jan Bogdan, an expert in pitch, tar, and ship building; Zbigniew Stefanski, a specialist in glass production; Jan Mata, a prominent soap producer, and Stanislaw Sadowski a lumber and clapboard production organizer. The colonists viewed the Poles as hard-working and respectful. The Poles first impressions of Jamestown were not very positive. Stefanski observed, "Seldom has one seen such lack of resourcefulness as we found in Virginia. Not even a spoonful of drinking water […] the people here marveled when we dug a well and presented it to them (…) […]". That water well provided a regular source of drinking water, stopping the spread of dysentery and other related illnesses and death due to the drinking of swamp water. The Poles also set up sawmills and began cutting up beams and lumber without rest, earning them respect throughout the colony. Stefanski and Bogdan would later go on to save Captain John Smith’s life when Smith was attacked by several Indians.
Among major accomplishments of the first Poles was the building of a glass furnace, the first factory in America and the beginning of an industry. The goods produced in these factories became the first "made in America" goods to be exported to England. When the Mary and Margaret was ready to sail back to England, the Polish settlers sent back a full line of glassware samples they were prepared to turn out in commercial quantities as well as a cargo of pitch distilled from Virginia’s pine trees.

The colonists respected the Poles for their quality of work and other accomplishments. For instance, the Pole Lawrence (Wawrzyniec) Bohun was the first doctor in Jamestown colony. Moreover, the work done by the original group proved valuable enough to allow them to repay the Virginia Company for their passage to America, and this in turn allowed them to later become free citizens of the colony. Within a few years, there were fifty Poles living in Jamestown. Also important was the example these Poles set for the colonists. As the former President of the College of William and Mary Admiral Alvin Chandler stated in 1953, "It took the example of the Polish glassmakers to demonstrate to the colonists that the treasures of Virginia were in its soil, not in nuggets to be had for picking."

On June 30, 1619, when the Jamestown Legislative Assembly instituted a representative form of government, rules stated that only colonists of English descent would be given the right to vote. This denied Poles the right to governmental representation in a colony they helped to sustain and grow. As a result they organized what became the first labor strike in American history. Their slogan was "No vote. No work".

Facing angry and influential politicians in England, within a few weeks the Jamestown government bowed to the demands of Poles, granting them the same rights given to all workers within the colony. It is important to note that this event was not a strike against unfair employers or work place practices, but a battle for civil rights and inclusion in the political process. As Admiral Chandler stated: "…practically all of the profits realized by the London Company came from the resale of the products of the Polish industries. The Jamestown government quickly realized that if it sent empty ships back to England, the consequences could be very unpleasant". These Polish craftsmen used the economic power they had acquired through their labor to engineer an equal footing as citizens for themselves.

While the history of Jamestown itself proves to be a tragic one in the end, the tradition, practices and actions of these original settlers lives on. Despite early setbacks (in 1610 John Smith left the colony as a result of a grave injury and only 65 colonists survived the next two winters) the colony gave rise to similar establishments and taught valuable lessons. Because of tragic events the Virginia Company lost its charter in 1624, the Pamunkee Indian tribe devastated the colony in 1644 and in 1676 Jamestown was burned to the ground in Bacon’s Rebellion, destroying one of America’s first great settlements. By 1698, the surviving colonists had moved closer to the land now known as Williamsburg. The significance of Jamestown lies in its strategic timing and success. As Louis B. Wright, Professor of American History stated, "If Jamestown had failed, Spain and France ultimately might have divided all of North America between them and the United States might never have come into being."

The Polish contribution to Jamestown and the fabric of early America makes it a cornerstone of the American experience. The saving of Jamestown after its first disastrous year was due in large part to the efforts of those original Poles. Fresh water from the well, the beginnings of industry, even the saving of the life of the Jamestown hero Captain John Smith all resulted from the actions of these men. The example they showed by their industrious work ethic and their efforts to gain and retain their own individual freedom provided a model for generations of later colonists and Americans.

Role of Polish Colonists at Jamestown


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Bloody Valentines – Anniversary of the Formation of Poland’s Armia Krajowa*
14th February 2016 · by insidepoland · in History, Latest news, Looking Back
*Valentine’s Day, 1942, saw the official formation of Poland’s Home Army (Armia Krajowa) – the underground organisation of partisans on Polish soil who engaged in combat and espionage against both Hitler’s Wehrmacht and Stalin’s Red Army, then continued resistance to the Soviet takeover of their country after the Second World War.*





The Polish army saw its last official action of the Second World War on October 6, when General Franciszek Kleeberg’s Independent Operational Group (Samodzielna Grupa Operacyjna – SGO) was defeated at the Battle of Kock. Yet plans for continued resistance in the form of an underground army had already been put in place nine days earlier, with the establishment of the Service for Poland’s Victory (Służba Zwycięstwu Polski). A little over a month later the SZP became the Armed Resistance (Związek Walki Zbrojnej), which, on February 14 1942, was formalised as the Home Army.

At the time of its formation, the Home Army had around 100,000 members, a number that had doubled within a year. The underground nature of the organisation makes it impossible to say how many were among its ranks by the time of the Warsaw Uprising in the summer of 1944, but historian Stanisław Salmonowicz believes that, counting all who lent their support to the Home Army, it could have been as high as half a million.

From the beginning, the Home Army was engaged in combat and espionage against two enemies – Nazi Germany from the west, and Soviet Russia from the east. The campaign against the Nazis was rather more straightforward than that against the Soviets, and Germany was a common enemy of Poland, Britain and the other allies. In this respect, the Home Army took part in major operations such as the protection and evacuation of Poles in the Zamość area in 1942 and several attacks in the western borderlands in 1943 and 1944. Most notably, the Home Army is remembered for Operation Tempest, a series of uprisings in Białystok, Kraków, Lublin, Radom, Łódź – and the ill-fated last stand in Warsaw. There in the capital, with the Red Army approaching the River Wisła, Poland’s Home Army attacked the German occupiers in anticipation of support that never came.

Among the espionage activities of the Home Army directed against the Nazis were acts of sabotage such as those carried out by Jerzy Iwanow-Stajnowicz. It was also through such espionage that the world came to know of the mass murders being carried out at the Nazi German concentration camps in Poland. Notable in this respect were Witold Pilecki, who allowed himself to be imprisoned at Auschwitz in order to report back on conditions there, and Jan Karski, the Home Army courier who took vital reports from the Warsaw Ghetto to the Polish government in exile in London. Indeed, there were numerous Jews among the ranks of the Home Army, and the organisation did much to help Jews in Poland, who the Nazi occupiers were determined to exterminate. This was at a time when the penalty for any Pole helping a Jew in any way was death.

From the perspective of the struggle with the Soviets, the fact that Moscow formally joined the allies against Hitler after the German invasion of Russia made resistance politically complicated for the Home Army. Officially, Poland and Russia were from that point on the same side; on the ground, however, they were at war. In the summer of 1943, the Soviet high command had no qualms about ordering the elimination of the Home Army in the eastern territories that Stalin saw as Soviet land. A telegram from the Home Army’s Białystok commander Władysław Liniarski, dated March 1945, outlines the arrests, murders, deportations and more that the Russian security services carried out in their campaign against Poles. This was two months after the Home Army had formally been disbanded, and a month after the Yalta Conference at which the UK, the USA and the USSR had decided that Poland would fall under Soviet control after the war, yet despite officially ceasing to exist, the organisation’s soldiers continued to fight.

After Nazi Germany had been defeated the Home Army concentrated its efforts on the Soviet occupiers, fighting a far more clandestine war. Noting the opposition that threatened to hinder Russian dominance in Poland, Moscow launched a propaganda campaign branding the Home Army as ‘Accursed Soldiers’ (Żołnierze wyklęci) and painting its members as bandits. The level of resistance from the Home Army in the years immediately after the Second World War is indicated by an ‘amnesty’ in 1947 which drew some 50,000 out of hiding.

The Home Army’s legacy continued long after the war. In 1963, Józef Franczak was killed during a gunfight at Majdan Kozic Górnych, and in 1967 Adam Boryczka – trained by the British for the Home Army’s ‘Dark and Silent’ (Cichociemni) elite paratroop unit

The Bloody Valentines - Anniversary of the Formation of Poland's Armia Krajowa | Inside-poland.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Erazm Jerzmanowski - Polish millionaire*

06-25-2009 
last update 06-25-2009, 13:37 

Erazm Józef Jerzmanowski (1844-1909) lived in New York for over twenty years; a long time in a wonderful home on Madison Ave. at number 818.

Google+TumblrFacebookTwitterMore







He was one of the leading figures in the life of the then American Polonia. An energetic industrialist, patron of education and science gained recognition of industrial spheres and professionals as the founder of "Equitqble Gas Light Co." (1882) and its president for 13 years. He also founded gas companies in Chicago, Baltimore, Troy, Albany, Yonkers, Brookly, Utica, and Memphis. He perfected the technologies of the gas industry with 17 patents. The network of gas companies brought profits. Jerzmanowski made a millionth wealth. 

He was born on June 2, 1844 in Tomisławice (Kalisz). He came from a landowning family. He graduated from high school in Warsaw. Studies at the Polytechnic Institute in Puławy interrupted the January Uprising in which he took part. After his fall he took refuge in Galicja, and from there he went to France, where he continued his education, among others. at the School of Engineering and Military Artillery in Metz. He fought in the Franco-Prussian war. The defeat of France dispelled the hopes of Polish exiles.Jerzmanowski remained in France. He received a job with Jessie de Motey, an industrialist specializing in the production of lighting gas. The company sent him to the United States where he came in 1873. 

In addition to his professional work, which he devoted a lot of time, Jerzmanowski did not lose contact with the "old country". He was interested in Polonia's affairs and emigration, which he opposed. On his initiative and thanks to his finances, on December 25, 1886, the Central Charity Committee in New York was founded, the purpose of which was to help the Poles arriving here. Apart from Jerzmanowski, actively involved in the Committee were: Dr. Wincenty Krzyżanowski, Karol Bodzenta Chłapowski, Ignacy Pawłowski, Dr. Wincenty Żółnowski, priest. Hieronim Klimecki. The Committee opened a recruitment office for Polish immigrants. Erazm Jerzmanowski founded and financed the Association for Help for the Poor. He subsidized both parish schools, reading rooms, summer camps for children and nurserymies operating in the Polonia and in the country. He financed the stained-glass windows of Józef Mehoffer in the Wawel cathedral, he sent permanent subsidies for the Polish Gymnasium in Cieszyn, the Polish Theater in Krakow, the Ziemski Bank in Poznań, the People's Reading Society in Poznań, and the Kasa im. Mianowski and Opieki im. Jerzmanowski's parents (Franciszek and Kamila from Kossowski) in Warsaw. In Jersey City, NJ founded the church of St. Anthony of Padua. It is difficult to estimate the entire material benefits of this man for various purposes. For example, it can be pointed out that in the years 1886-1896 his dedication was calculated for PLN 50,000. dollars. In 1890, Jerzmanowski entered the Council of the National Museum in Raperswill, Switzerland, bringing a round sum to the ticket office of this institution. 

In 1896, Jerzmanowski and his wife, an American, Anna of the Koesters decided to leave America. He settled in Prokocim near Krakow, where he often came for holidays.He took care of education. He founded a magazine for peasants "Polish People". The Society of the People's School appointed Jerzy Jerzmanowski an honorary member because he owed his development to him and his money. 

Erazm Jerzmanowski died on February 7, 1909, after previous pneumonia and partial paralysis of the brain. The estate was written by his wife, and after her death (1912), the Erasmus and Anna Jerzmanowski Foundation came into force, while the Academy of Skills (from 1919 Polish Academy of Learning) took the distribution of the awards.Total 40 thousand crowns (the equivalent of 12 kg of gold) was first granted in 1915. It was received by Henryk Sienkiewicz and Ignacy J. Paderewski. The war destroyed the foundation, and the communist authorities caused the abandonment of the PAU (1952). 

The Krakow environment, represented by the Friends of Prokocimia Society Erasmus and Anna Jerzmanowski (existing since 1989), the Order of Father Augustians, the authorities of the Krakow and Małopolska local governments, and the "Krakow News" took care of the reminder of this great Pole. The occasion is the hundredth anniversary of his death and his 165th birthday. The patron of the celebrations was taken by Cardinal Metropolitan of Cracow, Fr. Stanisław Dziwisz and the president of Cracow prof. Jacek Majchrowski. There were exhibitions and lecture

Google Translate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Jan Józef Baranowski* (born on September 7, 1805 in Śmiłowicze [1] , died on March 30, 1888 in London ) -Polish economist and financier , nobleman, linguist, engineer and the greatest inventor from the group of theGreat Emigration . [ necessary footnote ] He was the author of many inventions in the field of railways , communications, accounting and calculating machines, including semaphore , ticket validator and gas meter [2][3] .

*Table of Contents *

1Biography
2Inventions
3Publications
4Commemoration
5Footnotes
6External links
*Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
Jan Józef Baranowski was born in Śmiłowicze in the then Ihumensky poviat in the Minsk region from the Polish noble association of the Grzymała Marcin Baranowski coat of arms with Maryanna z Szalkiewiczów [4] .

He began his education at a nobleman's escort run by priests from the monastery in Śmiłowicz , and continued in the classical gymnasium in Minsk . In the years 1821-1825, he studied at the Faculty of Mathematics and Physics of the University of Vilnius , and in the years 1825-1828 at the Faculty of Law of this university, obtaining the degree of candidate . Immediately after graduating, he was employed in the office of the foreign correspondence of the Bank of Poland [5] [3] .

He participated as a volunteer in the November Uprising . Initially, he served in the Gidow Corps, and later in the 5th Uhlans regiment . The unit he fought in was part of the forces of General Girolam Ramorin and at the end of the uprising he withdrew to Austria [5] [3] , where he was interned.

From 1832, Baranowski was in exile in France - in Gray , Lyon and Chalon-sur-Saône , where he worked as a banker and merchant in department stores.In 1837, he moved to Paris , taking up the cashier's job at the bank of _Jelski, Dussard et Compagne_ . In the years 1843-1848 he worked as a counting inspector for the Paris- Rouen - Le Havre railway. The bookkeeping system developed by him for the needs of this company was highly rated and implemented by other French railroad companies. After 1848, he quit his job and devoted himself entirely to inventive activity [5] [3] .

In 1871, after the end of the Franco-Prussian War , France was obliged to pay a high contribution . Baranowski presented the government loan plan to the authorities, which made it possible. He received no prize for his offer, which caused him to be discouraged by France and in 1872 he left for London. He worked there as a secretary of the Literary Society of the Friends of Poland (associated with the camp of Hôtel Lambert ) and took care of, among others,development of dictionaries [5] [3] . He was a polyglot who, apart from Polish, also knew German , French and English [4] . In 1880 he developed, among others _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ textbook for learning Polish for English speakers.

*Inventions [ edit | edit code ]*



Automatic rail signaling system - Semaphore invented by Baranowski in 1857



A machine for calculating votes cast in elections invented in 1848 by Jan Baranowski
He was the author of many technical inventions, 17 of which were patented in France. His inventions include:


gas meter ,
manual ticket validator - the principle of operation and the construction of the device were similar to those used today, for this invention Baranowski received in 1849 at the National Exhibition in Paris the medal of the Minister of Public Works of France and the medal of the French Society for Incentives,
a machine for printing and ticket control - enabling printing of tickets at a rate of 5,000 for an hour. She was awarded in 1851 at the Universal Exposition in London,
Semaphore , an automatic railway signaling system - Baranowski's invention from 1857 was for the first time practically used on the Paris - Rouen line , and in November this year on the Paris- St Germain line [5] . The Baranowski system was also introduced a year later in Italy on the Genoa - Turin railway line and after modernization on the Paris- Brussels line. It was presented in 1862 at the World Exhibition in London [2] and was later also used in England.
accounting machine used to control bills ( _tax machine_ ) - in 1849 at the national exhibition in Paris, the inventor received for this invention a medal from the French Society for Incentives to Invention,
device for copying letters,
a voting machine invented in 1848, patented a year later [6] and used to calculate votes [2] [5] [3] .
*Publications [ edit | edit code ]*
Jan Józef Baranowski published in English, French and Polish. He moved the issues of inventiveness and language subjects in them:


_Taxe-machine_ (1848) [7] ,
_Application de la taxe machine_ (1849) [8]
_Nouveau système de voter au moyen d'un appareil dit: Scrutateur Mécanique_ (1849) [9]
_Projet de Statuts pour la formation d'une Societé anonyme sous le titre de Caisse Générale de France_(1854) [10]
_Taxe machine applicable à toutes les opérations de calcul, inventée par Jean-Joseph Baranowski_ (1855) [11] ,
_Notice sur les signaux Baranowski_ (1959) [12] ,
_Signal Baranowski_ (1859) [13] ,
_Nouveaux systèmes des signaux-disques sans contre-poids et des lanternes sans poulies ni chaines_ (1864) [14] ,
_Simple System for Checking the Passengers' Fares in Omnibuses Or Tramways_ (1877) [15] ,
_Vademecum de la langue française_ (1879) [16] ,
_The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ (1880) [5]
_Anglo-Polish Lexicon_ (1884) [17] ,
_Exception from the general list of mechanical inventions_ (1886) [18] .
At the end of his life, he documented his inventions and published his biography in French and English.

Google Translate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Scot's rescuer makes historic descent of K2 on skis*
By Steven McKenzieBBC Scotland Highlands and Islands reporter

25 July 2018

Share this with Facebook

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share this with Email

Share






Image copyrightMAREK OGIEN
Image captionAndrzej Bargiel during his historic feat to ski down K2
A Polish adventurer involved in the rescue of a Scottish mountaineer in the Himalayas has completed the first descent of K2 on skis.

Andrzej Bargiel's brother Bartłomiej operated a drone that was used to locate Aberdeen-born Rick Allen after he got into difficulty on Broad Peak.

Allen, a highly experienced mountaineer, was in the region with Newtonmore-based Sandy Allan.

Andrzej Bargiel skied from the summit of K2, the world's second highest peak.






Image copyrightMAREK OGIEN
Image captionAndrzej Bargiel first attempted the descent last year





Image copyrightMARCIN KIN
Image captionThe route the Polish adventurer took down the world's second highest peak
The historic venture, which required required extensive pre-planning of the route descended, was first attempted last year but had to be postponed due to dangerous weather conditions.

Andrzej Bargiel dedicated Sunday's feat to 100th anniversary of Poland regaining its independence.






Image copyrightMAREK OGIEN
Image captionAndrzej Bargiel during his ski attempt
Earlier this month, Mr Allen, 65, was returning from a solo climb to the summit of 8,047m (26,401ft) Broad Peak when he fell.

He was knocked unconscious and also suffered cuts and frostbite during his ordeal.

A base camp cook saw his rucksack high on the mountainside as the climber attempted to make his own way down off the mountain, 36 hours after his ordeal began.


ADVERTISEMENT
The Polish brothers' drone was used to confirm that it was Mr Allen, and then direct Sherpas and climbers to where he was to help him to safety.

Scot's rescuer makes historic K2 descent


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Prof. Maria Siemionow*
1

*Outstanding surgeon, transplantologist and the author of the first in the United States and fourth in the world successful face transplant.*
Born on 27 May 1950. A graduate of the Poznań University of Medical Sciences, she currently lives in the United States, where she has been the Director of Plastic Surgery Research and the Head of Microsurgery Training at the Cleveland Clinic since 1995. It is one of the five largest and most prominent hospitals in the USA.

During her scholarship at the US Christine Kleinert Institute in Louisville, Kentucky, from 1985 Professor Siemionow focused on reconstructive hand surgery. Dealing with children who had burnt hands, she noticed that many of them also had damaged faces because when they wanted to protect themselves, they instinctively hid them in their hands. That is why the reconstructive face surgery has become her next objective.

In 2008, a team of doctors led by her in a 22-hour surgery performed a transplantation of 80 percent of face surface on a woman who suffered from a shot. It was the most comprehensive face transplantation to date, requiring connecting numerous bones, muscles, nerves and blood vessels. The patient received the upper jaw, the upper lip, cheeks, the nose and the lower lid, which enabled her to breath, speak and eat on her own, as well as to regain the sense of taste and smell.

Professor Maria Siemionow has received the Commander's Cross of the Order of Merit of the Republic of Poland. She has also been awarded with an honorary degree of the Poznań University of Medical Sciences.

Prof. Maria Siemionow


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland’s pride - the European bison*
1048


*f the nature reserves, visit places in Europe where it has been reintroduced, or simply go online.*

*See also:*
Bisons online
Facebook - Bisons online
Białowieża Forest
*Trip planner*
Add to trip planner
It is not a coincidence that the European bison, a close cousin of the American bison, is dubbed the king of the wilderness. An adult bull weighs up to 900 kilograms and its height at withers can reach 180 cm. Charging, it can reach speeds of up to 40 km/h, and both the male and female boast impressive horns, which they never shed. A few thousand years ago, these majestic creatures roamed across Europe. However, hundreds of years of hunting drove the species the brink of extinction. The last wild European bison became extinct at the beginning of the 20th century.






Intensive breeding programmes conducted by zoological gardens helped to save Europe’s largest mammal. The first European bison were released into the wild in Bialowieza Forest back in 1929. As a result, the forest is now home to the world’s largest herd of these animals, consisting of around 500 wisents. Although still very rare,  European bison are considered by scientists to be safe as a species.

The number of bison in the world is estimated at 5,000, half of which live in Central Europe. In Poland, three quarters of the local population of these great mammals live in the wild. You can come across them not only in Bialowieza Forest, but also in the Bieszczady Mountains, in Masuria and in West Pomerania. 

The best time to watch bison in their natural habitat is the winter – this is when they gather in larger herds and leave visible tracks in the snow. One should bear in mind that wild, agitated or frightened animals can cause serious injury. That is why it is best to watch them from a safe distance, equipped with binoculars.

In captivity, the European bison can also be seen in zoological gardens or show reserves located close to the natural habitat of wild herds. The most well-known one is located in the Białowieża Forest – in the last preserved part of the primeval forest that once covered Europe. Listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site, the reserve between Hajnówka and Białowieża is home to many other animal species, including tarpan horses, wolves, wild boars, deer and elk. An exceptional attraction is the żubroń, a result of Polish cross-breeding of the bison and domestic cattle.

Saved by Polish naturalists, the animal is gradually being reintroduced in other countries. In the past, Poland exported bison to France, Germany, the Netherlands, the Czech Republic and Hungary. Only in 2012, seven animals were brought from the Białowieża Forest to the Almindingen Forest on the Danish Island of Bornholm. The initiative was put forward by the Danish Ministry of the Environment, with the hope of increasing biodiversity and attracting tourists. At present, the herd inhabits a fenced area. If it does not pose any threat to people, it will be released to roam free in a few years time. With abundant forests and a similar climate to Poland, the bison should feel right at home.

MJ, AS





*Admiring the Polish bison *
Since 2012, thanks to efforts taken by the Polish State Forests, anyone can admire the Polish bison from any place in the world. On a forest glade close to the northern border of the Białowieża Forest, foresters installed a webcam. It broadcasts a live stream from the spot where the feed is put out for the a

Poland’s pride - the European bison


----------



## Toro




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish architecture students win plaudits in Spain*
26.08.2018 09:00
Architecture students from a Polish university have won top awards in an international competition to design social housing in Valencia, Spain.





An aerial view of the eastern Spanish city of Valencia. Image: Themil/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

Paweł Pacak and Katarzyna Ponińska, students at the Department of Architecture at the Silesian University of Technology in Gliwice, southern Poland, teamed up to claim first place in the #ValenciaCall international competition.

Their winning design was inspired by the atmosphere of Spain and its lifestyle.

Second place went to a five-strong Polish team of Marta Błaszczyk, Anna Czapla, Filip Gawin, Kacper Kania and Marlena Michalska.

The #ValenciaCall competition, held by the Start for Talents website, attracted a total of 113 submissions from students around the world.

Polish architecture students win plaudits in Spain


----------



## Godboy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Jan Józef Baranowski* (born on September 7, 1805 in Śmiłowicze [1] , died on March 30, 1888 in London ) -Polish economist and financier , nobleman, linguist, engineer and the greatest inventor from the group of theGreat Emigration . [ necessary footnote ] He was the author of many inventions in the field of railways , communications, accounting and calculating machines, including semaphore , ticket validator and gas meter [2][3] .
> 
> *Table of Contents *
> 
> 1Biography
> 2Inventions
> 3Publications
> 4Commemoration
> 5Footnotes
> 6External links
> *Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski was born in Śmiłowicze in the then Ihumensky poviat in the Minsk region from the Polish noble association of the Grzymała Marcin Baranowski coat of arms with Maryanna z Szalkiewiczów [4] .
> 
> He began his education at a nobleman's escort run by priests from the monastery in Śmiłowicz , and continued in the classical gymnasium in Minsk . In the years 1821-1825, he studied at the Faculty of Mathematics and Physics of the University of Vilnius , and in the years 1825-1828 at the Faculty of Law of this university, obtaining the degree of candidate . Immediately after graduating, he was employed in the office of the foreign correspondence of the Bank of Poland [5] [3] .
> 
> He participated as a volunteer in the November Uprising . Initially, he served in the Gidow Corps, and later in the 5th Uhlans regiment . The unit he fought in was part of the forces of General Girolam Ramorin and at the end of the uprising he withdrew to Austria [5] [3] , where he was interned.
> 
> From 1832, Baranowski was in exile in France - in Gray , Lyon and Chalon-sur-Saône , where he worked as a banker and merchant in department stores.In 1837, he moved to Paris , taking up the cashier's job at the bank of _Jelski, Dussard et Compagne_ . In the years 1843-1848 he worked as a counting inspector for the Paris- Rouen - Le Havre railway. The bookkeeping system developed by him for the needs of this company was highly rated and implemented by other French railroad companies. After 1848, he quit his job and devoted himself entirely to inventive activity [5] [3] .
> 
> In 1871, after the end of the Franco-Prussian War , France was obliged to pay a high contribution . Baranowski presented the government loan plan to the authorities, which made it possible. He received no prize for his offer, which caused him to be discouraged by France and in 1872 he left for London. He worked there as a secretary of the Literary Society of the Friends of Poland (associated with the camp of Hôtel Lambert ) and took care of, among others,development of dictionaries [5] [3] . He was a polyglot who, apart from Polish, also knew German , French and English [4] . In 1880 he developed, among others _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ textbook for learning Polish for English speakers.
> 
> *Inventions [ edit | edit code ]*
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic rail signaling system - Semaphore invented by Baranowski in 1857
> 
> 
> 
> A machine for calculating votes cast in elections invented in 1848 by Jan Baranowski
> He was the author of many technical inventions, 17 of which were patented in France. His inventions include:
> 
> 
> gas meter ,
> manual ticket validator - the principle of operation and the construction of the device were similar to those used today, for this invention Baranowski received in 1849 at the National Exhibition in Paris the medal of the Minister of Public Works of France and the medal of the French Society for Incentives,
> a machine for printing and ticket control - enabling printing of tickets at a rate of 5,000 for an hour. She was awarded in 1851 at the Universal Exposition in London,
> Semaphore , an automatic railway signaling system - Baranowski's invention from 1857 was for the first time practically used on the Paris - Rouen line , and in November this year on the Paris- St Germain line [5] . The Baranowski system was also introduced a year later in Italy on the Genoa - Turin railway line and after modernization on the Paris- Brussels line. It was presented in 1862 at the World Exhibition in London [2] and was later also used in England.
> accounting machine used to control bills ( _tax machine_ ) - in 1849 at the national exhibition in Paris, the inventor received for this invention a medal from the French Society for Incentives to Invention,
> device for copying letters,
> a voting machine invented in 1848, patented a year later [6] and used to calculate votes [2] [5] [3] .
> *Publications [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski published in English, French and Polish. He moved the issues of inventiveness and language subjects in them:
> 
> 
> _Taxe-machine_ (1848) [7] ,
> _Application de la taxe machine_ (1849) [8]
> _Nouveau système de voter au moyen d'un appareil dit: Scrutateur Mécanique_ (1849) [9]
> _Projet de Statuts pour la formation d'une Societé anonyme sous le titre de Caisse Générale de France_(1854) [10]
> _Taxe machine applicable à toutes les opérations de calcul, inventée par Jean-Joseph Baranowski_ (1855) [11] ,
> _Notice sur les signaux Baranowski_ (1959) [12] ,
> _Signal Baranowski_ (1859) [13] ,
> _Nouveaux systèmes des signaux-disques sans contre-poids et des lanternes sans poulies ni chaines_ (1864) [14] ,
> _Simple System for Checking the Passengers' Fares in Omnibuses Or Tramways_ (1877) [15] ,
> _Vademecum de la langue française_ (1879) [16] ,
> _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ (1880) [5]
> _Anglo-Polish Lexicon_ (1884) [17] ,
> _Exception from the general list of mechanical inventions_ (1886) [18] .
> At the end of his life, he documented his inventions and published his biography in French and English.
> 
> Google Translate


Oh my god. These pitiful inventions are making me even more sad for you dumb Pollocks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Godboy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jan Józef Baranowski* (born on September 7, 1805 in Śmiłowicze [1] , died on March 30, 1888 in London ) -Polish economist and financier , nobleman, linguist, engineer and the greatest inventor from the group of theGreat Emigration . [ necessary footnote ] He was the author of many inventions in the field of railways , communications, accounting and calculating machines, including semaphore , ticket validator and gas meter [2][3] .
> 
> *Table of Contents *
> 
> 1Biography
> 2Inventions
> 3Publications
> 4Commemoration
> 5Footnotes
> 6External links
> *Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski was born in Śmiłowicze in the then Ihumensky poviat in the Minsk region from the Polish noble association of the Grzymała Marcin Baranowski coat of arms with Maryanna z Szalkiewiczów [4] .
> 
> He began his education at a nobleman's escort run by priests from the monastery in Śmiłowicz , and continued in the classical gymnasium in Minsk . In the years 1821-1825, he studied at the Faculty of Mathematics and Physics of the University of Vilnius , and in the years 1825-1828 at the Faculty of Law of this university, obtaining the degree of candidate . Immediately after graduating, he was employed in the office of the foreign correspondence of the Bank of Poland [5] [3] .
> 
> He participated as a volunteer in the November Uprising . Initially, he served in the Gidow Corps, and later in the 5th Uhlans regiment . The unit he fought in was part of the forces of General Girolam Ramorin and at the end of the uprising he withdrew to Austria [5] [3] , where he was interned.
> 
> From 1832, Baranowski was in exile in France - in Gray , Lyon and Chalon-sur-Saône , where he worked as a banker and merchant in department stores.In 1837, he moved to Paris , taking up the cashier's job at the bank of _Jelski, Dussard et Compagne_ . In the years 1843-1848 he worked as a counting inspector for the Paris- Rouen - Le Havre railway. The bookkeeping system developed by him for the needs of this company was highly rated and implemented by other French railroad companies. After 1848, he quit his job and devoted himself entirely to inventive activity [5] [3] .
> 
> In 1871, after the end of the Franco-Prussian War , France was obliged to pay a high contribution . Baranowski presented the government loan plan to the authorities, which made it possible. He received no prize for his offer, which caused him to be discouraged by France and in 1872 he left for London. He worked there as a secretary of the Literary Society of the Friends of Poland (associated with the camp of Hôtel Lambert ) and took care of, among others,development of dictionaries [5] [3] . He was a polyglot who, apart from Polish, also knew German , French and English [4] . In 1880 he developed, among others _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ textbook for learning Polish for English speakers.
> 
> *Inventions [ edit | edit code ]*
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic rail signaling system - Semaphore invented by Baranowski in 1857
> 
> 
> 
> A machine for calculating votes cast in elections invented in 1848 by Jan Baranowski
> He was the author of many technical inventions, 17 of which were patented in France. His inventions include:
> 
> 
> gas meter ,
> manual ticket validator - the principle of operation and the construction of the device were similar to those used today, for this invention Baranowski received in 1849 at the National Exhibition in Paris the medal of the Minister of Public Works of France and the medal of the French Society for Incentives,
> a machine for printing and ticket control - enabling printing of tickets at a rate of 5,000 for an hour. She was awarded in 1851 at the Universal Exposition in London,
> Semaphore , an automatic railway signaling system - Baranowski's invention from 1857 was for the first time practically used on the Paris - Rouen line , and in November this year on the Paris- St Germain line [5] . The Baranowski system was also introduced a year later in Italy on the Genoa - Turin railway line and after modernization on the Paris- Brussels line. It was presented in 1862 at the World Exhibition in London [2] and was later also used in England.
> accounting machine used to control bills ( _tax machine_ ) - in 1849 at the national exhibition in Paris, the inventor received for this invention a medal from the French Society for Incentives to Invention,
> device for copying letters,
> a voting machine invented in 1848, patented a year later [6] and used to calculate votes [2] [5] [3] .
> *Publications [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski published in English, French and Polish. He moved the issues of inventiveness and language subjects in them:
> 
> 
> _Taxe-machine_ (1848) [7] ,
> _Application de la taxe machine_ (1849) [8]
> _Nouveau système de voter au moyen d'un appareil dit: Scrutateur Mécanique_ (1849) [9]
> _Projet de Statuts pour la formation d'une Societé anonyme sous le titre de Caisse Générale de France_(1854) [10]
> _Taxe machine applicable à toutes les opérations de calcul, inventée par Jean-Joseph Baranowski_ (1855) [11] ,
> _Notice sur les signaux Baranowski_ (1959) [12] ,
> _Signal Baranowski_ (1859) [13] ,
> _Nouveaux systèmes des signaux-disques sans contre-poids et des lanternes sans poulies ni chaines_ (1864) [14] ,
> _Simple System for Checking the Passengers' Fares in Omnibuses Or Tramways_ (1877) [15] ,
> _Vademecum de la langue française_ (1879) [16] ,
> _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ (1880) [5]
> _Anglo-Polish Lexicon_ (1884) [17] ,
> _Exception from the general list of mechanical inventions_ (1886) [18] .
> At the end of his life, he documented his inventions and published his biography in French and English.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. These pitiful inventions are making me even more sad for you dumb Pollocks.
Click to expand...


What have you invented, dumb-ass?


----------



## Godboy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jan Józef Baranowski* (born on September 7, 1805 in Śmiłowicze [1] , died on March 30, 1888 in London ) -Polish economist and financier , nobleman, linguist, engineer and the greatest inventor from the group of theGreat Emigration . [ necessary footnote ] He was the author of many inventions in the field of railways , communications, accounting and calculating machines, including semaphore , ticket validator and gas meter [2][3] .
> 
> *Table of Contents *
> 
> 1Biography
> 2Inventions
> 3Publications
> 4Commemoration
> 5Footnotes
> 6External links
> *Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski was born in Śmiłowicze in the then Ihumensky poviat in the Minsk region from the Polish noble association of the Grzymała Marcin Baranowski coat of arms with Maryanna z Szalkiewiczów [4] .
> 
> He began his education at a nobleman's escort run by priests from the monastery in Śmiłowicz , and continued in the classical gymnasium in Minsk . In the years 1821-1825, he studied at the Faculty of Mathematics and Physics of the University of Vilnius , and in the years 1825-1828 at the Faculty of Law of this university, obtaining the degree of candidate . Immediately after graduating, he was employed in the office of the foreign correspondence of the Bank of Poland [5] [3] .
> 
> He participated as a volunteer in the November Uprising . Initially, he served in the Gidow Corps, and later in the 5th Uhlans regiment . The unit he fought in was part of the forces of General Girolam Ramorin and at the end of the uprising he withdrew to Austria [5] [3] , where he was interned.
> 
> From 1832, Baranowski was in exile in France - in Gray , Lyon and Chalon-sur-Saône , where he worked as a banker and merchant in department stores.In 1837, he moved to Paris , taking up the cashier's job at the bank of _Jelski, Dussard et Compagne_ . In the years 1843-1848 he worked as a counting inspector for the Paris- Rouen - Le Havre railway. The bookkeeping system developed by him for the needs of this company was highly rated and implemented by other French railroad companies. After 1848, he quit his job and devoted himself entirely to inventive activity [5] [3] .
> 
> In 1871, after the end of the Franco-Prussian War , France was obliged to pay a high contribution . Baranowski presented the government loan plan to the authorities, which made it possible. He received no prize for his offer, which caused him to be discouraged by France and in 1872 he left for London. He worked there as a secretary of the Literary Society of the Friends of Poland (associated with the camp of Hôtel Lambert ) and took care of, among others,development of dictionaries [5] [3] . He was a polyglot who, apart from Polish, also knew German , French and English [4] . In 1880 he developed, among others _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ textbook for learning Polish for English speakers.
> 
> *Inventions [ edit | edit code ]*
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic rail signaling system - Semaphore invented by Baranowski in 1857
> 
> 
> 
> A machine for calculating votes cast in elections invented in 1848 by Jan Baranowski
> He was the author of many technical inventions, 17 of which were patented in France. His inventions include:
> 
> 
> gas meter ,
> manual ticket validator - the principle of operation and the construction of the device were similar to those used today, for this invention Baranowski received in 1849 at the National Exhibition in Paris the medal of the Minister of Public Works of France and the medal of the French Society for Incentives,
> a machine for printing and ticket control - enabling printing of tickets at a rate of 5,000 for an hour. She was awarded in 1851 at the Universal Exposition in London,
> Semaphore , an automatic railway signaling system - Baranowski's invention from 1857 was for the first time practically used on the Paris - Rouen line , and in November this year on the Paris- St Germain line [5] . The Baranowski system was also introduced a year later in Italy on the Genoa - Turin railway line and after modernization on the Paris- Brussels line. It was presented in 1862 at the World Exhibition in London [2] and was later also used in England.
> accounting machine used to control bills ( _tax machine_ ) - in 1849 at the national exhibition in Paris, the inventor received for this invention a medal from the French Society for Incentives to Invention,
> device for copying letters,
> a voting machine invented in 1848, patented a year later [6] and used to calculate votes [2] [5] [3] .
> *Publications [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski published in English, French and Polish. He moved the issues of inventiveness and language subjects in them:
> 
> 
> _Taxe-machine_ (1848) [7] ,
> _Application de la taxe machine_ (1849) [8]
> _Nouveau système de voter au moyen d'un appareil dit: Scrutateur Mécanique_ (1849) [9]
> _Projet de Statuts pour la formation d'une Societé anonyme sous le titre de Caisse Générale de France_(1854) [10]
> _Taxe machine applicable à toutes les opérations de calcul, inventée par Jean-Joseph Baranowski_ (1855) [11] ,
> _Notice sur les signaux Baranowski_ (1959) [12] ,
> _Signal Baranowski_ (1859) [13] ,
> _Nouveaux systèmes des signaux-disques sans contre-poids et des lanternes sans poulies ni chaines_ (1864) [14] ,
> _Simple System for Checking the Passengers' Fares in Omnibuses Or Tramways_ (1877) [15] ,
> _Vademecum de la langue française_ (1879) [16] ,
> _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ (1880) [5]
> _Anglo-Polish Lexicon_ (1884) [17] ,
> _Exception from the general list of mechanical inventions_ (1886) [18] .
> At the end of his life, he documented his inventions and published his biography in French and English.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. These pitiful inventions are making me even more sad for you dumb Pollocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you invented, dumb-ass?
Click to expand...

Are we talking about individuals or groups now? Usually you want to talk about groups of people. So, why do you want to change the subject from the pitiful inventions the Pollocks have given the world?

The best thing Pollocks ever did was inspire people to write Pollock jokes. You guys are really dumb!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Godboy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jan Józef Baranowski* (born on September 7, 1805 in Śmiłowicze [1] , died on March 30, 1888 in London ) -Polish economist and financier , nobleman, linguist, engineer and the greatest inventor from the group of theGreat Emigration . [ necessary footnote ] He was the author of many inventions in the field of railways , communications, accounting and calculating machines, including semaphore , ticket validator and gas meter [2][3] .
> 
> *Table of Contents *
> 
> 1Biography
> 2Inventions
> 3Publications
> 4Commemoration
> 5Footnotes
> 6External links
> *Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski was born in Śmiłowicze in the then Ihumensky poviat in the Minsk region from the Polish noble association of the Grzymała Marcin Baranowski coat of arms with Maryanna z Szalkiewiczów [4] .
> 
> He began his education at a nobleman's escort run by priests from the monastery in Śmiłowicz , and continued in the classical gymnasium in Minsk . In the years 1821-1825, he studied at the Faculty of Mathematics and Physics of the University of Vilnius , and in the years 1825-1828 at the Faculty of Law of this university, obtaining the degree of candidate . Immediately after graduating, he was employed in the office of the foreign correspondence of the Bank of Poland [5] [3] .
> 
> He participated as a volunteer in the November Uprising . Initially, he served in the Gidow Corps, and later in the 5th Uhlans regiment . The unit he fought in was part of the forces of General Girolam Ramorin and at the end of the uprising he withdrew to Austria [5] [3] , where he was interned.
> 
> From 1832, Baranowski was in exile in France - in Gray , Lyon and Chalon-sur-Saône , where he worked as a banker and merchant in department stores.In 1837, he moved to Paris , taking up the cashier's job at the bank of _Jelski, Dussard et Compagne_ . In the years 1843-1848 he worked as a counting inspector for the Paris- Rouen - Le Havre railway. The bookkeeping system developed by him for the needs of this company was highly rated and implemented by other French railroad companies. After 1848, he quit his job and devoted himself entirely to inventive activity [5] [3] .
> 
> In 1871, after the end of the Franco-Prussian War , France was obliged to pay a high contribution . Baranowski presented the government loan plan to the authorities, which made it possible. He received no prize for his offer, which caused him to be discouraged by France and in 1872 he left for London. He worked there as a secretary of the Literary Society of the Friends of Poland (associated with the camp of Hôtel Lambert ) and took care of, among others,development of dictionaries [5] [3] . He was a polyglot who, apart from Polish, also knew German , French and English [4] . In 1880 he developed, among others _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ textbook for learning Polish for English speakers.
> 
> *Inventions [ edit | edit code ]*
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic rail signaling system - Semaphore invented by Baranowski in 1857
> 
> 
> 
> A machine for calculating votes cast in elections invented in 1848 by Jan Baranowski
> He was the author of many technical inventions, 17 of which were patented in France. His inventions include:
> 
> 
> gas meter ,
> manual ticket validator - the principle of operation and the construction of the device were similar to those used today, for this invention Baranowski received in 1849 at the National Exhibition in Paris the medal of the Minister of Public Works of France and the medal of the French Society for Incentives,
> a machine for printing and ticket control - enabling printing of tickets at a rate of 5,000 for an hour. She was awarded in 1851 at the Universal Exposition in London,
> Semaphore , an automatic railway signaling system - Baranowski's invention from 1857 was for the first time practically used on the Paris - Rouen line , and in November this year on the Paris- St Germain line [5] . The Baranowski system was also introduced a year later in Italy on the Genoa - Turin railway line and after modernization on the Paris- Brussels line. It was presented in 1862 at the World Exhibition in London [2] and was later also used in England.
> accounting machine used to control bills ( _tax machine_ ) - in 1849 at the national exhibition in Paris, the inventor received for this invention a medal from the French Society for Incentives to Invention,
> device for copying letters,
> a voting machine invented in 1848, patented a year later [6] and used to calculate votes [2] [5] [3] .
> *Publications [ edit | edit code ]*
> Jan Józef Baranowski published in English, French and Polish. He moved the issues of inventiveness and language subjects in them:
> 
> 
> _Taxe-machine_ (1848) [7] ,
> _Application de la taxe machine_ (1849) [8]
> _Nouveau système de voter au moyen d'un appareil dit: Scrutateur Mécanique_ (1849) [9]
> _Projet de Statuts pour la formation d'une Societé anonyme sous le titre de Caisse Générale de France_(1854) [10]
> _Taxe machine applicable à toutes les opérations de calcul, inventée par Jean-Joseph Baranowski_ (1855) [11] ,
> _Notice sur les signaux Baranowski_ (1959) [12] ,
> _Signal Baranowski_ (1859) [13] ,
> _Nouveaux systèmes des signaux-disques sans contre-poids et des lanternes sans poulies ni chaines_ (1864) [14] ,
> _Simple System for Checking the Passengers' Fares in Omnibuses Or Tramways_ (1877) [15] ,
> _Vademecum de la langue française_ (1879) [16] ,
> _The Student's Anglo-Polish Grammar_ (1880) [5]
> _Anglo-Polish Lexicon_ (1884) [17] ,
> _Exception from the general list of mechanical inventions_ (1886) [18] .
> At the end of his life, he documented his inventions and published his biography in French and English.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god. These pitiful inventions are making me even more sad for you dumb Pollocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have you invented, dumb-ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about individuals or groups now? Usually you want to talk about groups of people. So, why do you want to change the subject from the pitiful inventions the Pollocks have given the world?
> 
> The best thing Pollocks ever did was inspire people to write Pollock jokes. You guys are really dumb!
Click to expand...


I only mentioned one of many Polish inventors, and you've been going berserk ever since.

Poles are way more intelligent than you stupid Western Europeans, how can Western Europeans go so fast from Imperial genocide, to Multicultural suicide?

I have little respect for Western Europeans, I see them as violent, brutal, thoughtless savages on the whole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish researcher show how the cell fights parasitic "jumping genes"*





Photo: Fotolia
Some of the smallest parasites we carry are... jumping genes. Fortunately, our cells have ways to stop these genetic parasites from multiplying. In the prestigious journal "Cell", Polish researcher explain the new defence mechanism against the so-called retrotransposons.

Some of the smallest parasites that inhabit the human body are retrotransposons. They are simply fragments of DNA woven into our genome. They do nothing for the "common good" of the whole organism, they only produce machinery for copying themselves. Their goal is to paste their own copies into the DNA. This way, their genes can "jump" all over our DNA.

Retrotransposons are not the same as viruses, explains Prof. Andrzej Dziembowski from the Institute of Biochemistry and Biophysics PAS in Warsaw. Viruses have a shell that allows them to leave the cell and attack other cells. Retrotrasposons are unable to leave the cell: they multiply in the DNA of the same cell from which they originate. They are transferred from generation to generation because they are also present in the reproductive cells.

In any case, these genetic parasites make a great mess in our genome. "As much as 17 percent of DNA in the human genome are LINE-1 elements encoding retrotransposons" - the researcher says. His team composed of young scientists: Dr. Zbigniew Warkocki - the first author of the publication, Dr. Paweł Krawczyk and Dorota Adamska published an article describing a previously unknown way in which a cell can block these small genes from further expansion (Redirecting).

The scientist explains that each of us has 80 to 100 active retrotransposons in the cells. "We do not need them, they are actually harmful" - says the scientist. By pasting themselves into DNA they leads to the formation of mutations, they often accompany cancer or even cause it.

According to Prof. Dziembowski, if a person`s cells can not properly control retrotransposons, it may be associated with complete infertility. And that`s not the end of problems. That is why in the cells have defence mechanisms against multiplication of these genetic parasites.

The scientist explains how the parasitic genes are copied. The LINE-1 elements are stored in our DNA, in the cell nucleus. There, the DNA is transcribed into RNA, which is able to reproduce the DNA and paste it into the DNA of the same cell using a "copy-paste" mechanism.

It has been described, for example, how a cell can use methylation to block its DNA fragment with the LINE-1 element and render it inactive. So it is not transcribed at all. There are known mechanisms that do not allow retrotransposon to start copying. Now Polish scientists have explained how a cell can defend against genetic parasites at a later stage - when retrotransposon is already activated.

The Polish team discovered that in order to stop the "invasion" of the genetic parasite, a retrotransposon RNA uridylation may occur in the cell. It involves attaching additional uridyl nucleotides that act like a ball and chain to the end of the RNA. "We were the first to describe how this mechanism works" - says the researcher from the Institute of Biochemistry and Biophysics PAS. Such blocked RNA is no longer dangerous. With its ball and chain, it can no longer jump all over the genome and paste new DNA fragments into it. And with time it is removed by the cell.

Polish researcher show how the cell fights parasitic "jumping genes"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*West Brighton resident snags interview with 'The next Einstein'*
Updated Sep 12, 2017; Posted Sep 12, 2017



5

Gallery: Back to school interview with the next Einstein





21shares
By Carol Ann Benanti

STATEN ISLAND, N.Y. -- It's the back-to-school time of year and what better way to begin the school year than with a star?  

We're not talking stars of fame and fortune of the Hollywood type, but rather of those celestial wonders shining above us nearly every evening, and the mastermind behind understanding it all.

Word comes to us that West Brighton resident Andrew Ostrowski, no stranger to this column, recently had the chance to interview Dr. Nikodem Poplawski, the renowned theoretical physicist who appears on the popular Discovery Channel television series "_Through the Wormhole,"_ with host celebrity Morgan Freeman.

Ostrowski, an outspoken freelance writer who pens a weekly Q&A column for the Buffalo-based _Am-Pol Eagle News_, mustered the bravado to reach out to Poplawski after several of his readers kept sparking the idea.

"I have a loyal legion of followers who occasionally hint at topics for me to write about," Ostrowski says. "Aside from politics, the topic of Dr. Poplawski has certainly ranked high among the hits."

Often dubbed "The Next Einstein" in the media, Poplawski is a 42-year-old research scholar and senior lecturer in the Department of Mathematics and Physics at the University of New Haven, Conn.

Originally from Poland, he obtained his doctorate at the University of Indiana. And one glance at his popular current class lineup finds him teaching everything from quantum mechanics to Einstein's theory of relativity, no doubt with standing room only.   

And with the U.S. ranking about 38th in math and 24th in science among our global nations, Poplawski's down-to-earth congeniality combined with exceptional brilliance has made him all the more sought after.

"I was incredibly honored and thrilled to be able to conduct an interview with this pure genius," adds Ostrowski. "I was afraid that my questions for him might be somewhat mundane, but in addition to being brilliant, Poplawski knows how to relate to the average Joe which is a great combination."

Poplawski has published articles in nearly all of the top news outlets including The New York Times, National Geographic, Science, and Smithsonian Magazines.  

But perhaps most significant among Poplawski's theories, heralded as one of the Top 10 discoveries of recent times, was his hypothesis that our universe sits at the bottom of a giant black hole, which in itself is a gateway to a parallel universe. 

"The matter in a black hole collapses, stops, then undergoes a Big Bounce like a compressed spring, then rapidly expands," Poplawski says. "Our Universe could have been formed in a Big Bounce instead of a Big Bang."

West Brighton resident snags interview with 'The next Einstein'


----------



## karpenter

SobieskiSavedEurope said:
			
		

> Although I can't help but to notice quite a few forums allow anti-White comments, but not anti-Black comments.


It's Not The Forums
It's A Western Marxist-Culture War
I May Not Be Able To Say By Whom
Because They've Declared Themselves The Most Protected Bunch Of All

Poland Is Amending Their Death Counts Recently
That's The Greatest Sacrilege And Heresy Of All


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Grzegorz Łubczyk: Henryk Sławik. The forgotten hero of Three Nations*
*LITERATURE*
*Grzegorz Łubczyk: Henryk Sławik. The forgotten hero of Three Nations (Széphalom Könyvműhely) – presentation of the book 23 September 2009 (Wednesday), 6 pm Polish Institute Budapest, VI. Nagymező u. 15.*

Wednesday 23 September 2009, 8:00 pm

Poluish Institute








Grzegorz Łubczyk: Henryk Sławik. The forgotten hero of Three Nations (Széphalom Könyvműhely) – presentation of the book

23 September 2009 (Wednesday), 6 pm

Polish Institute
Budapest, VI. Nagymező u. 15.

Henryk Sławik -Polish journalist and politician. During World War II, he gave assistance to Polish refugees, including Jews, in Hungary. As President of the Citizen's Committee for Help for Polish Refugees, he organized help for interned soldiers and civilian refugees after the defeat in September 1939.
Together with József Antall, a representative of the Hungarian government, he provided the refugees false documents, which saved many of their lives.
He also saved many Jewish children, for whom he helped to create an orphanage in Vác near Budapest. It is estimated that Henryk Sławik saved nearly 30,000 Polish refugees, including approximately 5,000 Jews.
After the Germans took over Hungary in 1944, Henryk Sławik was arrested.
During the ensuing investigation, he took the entire responsibility for saving Jews and did not inform on Antall. He was shot, probably in August (on 25th or 26th) in the Mauthausen concentration camp. According to witnesses, before he died he managed to shout: "Poland has not yet perished!".
In 1990, Yad Vashem honored Henryk Sławik with the title of the Righteous Among the Nations.

Grzegorz Łubczyk (1946) - journalist, correspondent of the Polish press in Hungary, Ambassador of The Republic of Poland in Hungary 1997-2001, author of several books, owner of the order of the Republic of Hungary.

The discussion with the author will be guided by Erzséber Szenyán, the translator of the book.

Polish Institute | Grzegorz Łubczyk: Henryk Sławik. The forgotten hero of Three Nations


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Battle of Komarów*
Bitwa pod komarowem 1920 battle of komar w[/paste:font]



The *Battle of Komarów*, or the *Zamość Ring*, was one of the most important battles of the Polish-Bolshevik War. It took place between 30 August and 2 September 1920, near the village of Komarowo (now Komarów) near Zamość. It was one of the largest cavalry battles since 1813 and the last great battle of any significance in which cavalry was used as such and not as mounted infantry.





The battle ended in complete disaster for the Russian 1st Cavalry Army, which sustained heavy casualties and barely avoided being surrounded and annihilated. After the battle, the morale of the 1st Cavalry Army collapsed, and this once most feared Soviet army no longer remained an effective fighting force.





*Zwaistun battle of komar w*

*Eve of the battle*




After the Battle of Zadwórze, the forces of the Bolshevik 1st Cavalry Army under Semyon Budyonny were halted for over a day. By this time the Russian cavalry units had lost much of their initiative and had not managed to reach or intervene in the Battle of Warsaw. After the Bolsheviks lost the struggle for the capital of Poland and started their retreat eastwards, the forces of Budyonny were ordered by Tukhachevski to march northwards to attack the right flank of Józef Piłsudski's advancing forces in order to draw Polish forces away from the north and relieve pressure on the routed Bolshevik Western Army. Tukhachevski believed that if Polish forces were required to turn south, he could reverse the disaster unfolding in the north and resume his westward offensive to capture Warsaw.

However, heavy fighting in the area of Lwów and the upper Bug River postponed the march. By the time the 1st Cavalry Army reached the area of Zamość on August 30, 1920, the Poles had already managed to redirect much of their troops to the area and organize a line of defense.

*Initial clashes*
On August 29, the 1st Cavalry Army fought the first battle with units of Polish 1st Cavalry Division. A small "Special Battalion" led by Major (later General) Stanisław Maczek fought a successful delaying action near the village of Waręż. Later that day, the Polish 1st Krechowce Uhlan Regiment chanced upon several unprepared Bolshevik units and took 150 POWs, three pieces of artillery and seven machine guns in the villages of Łykoszyn and Tyszowce.

The following day, the Bolshevik units continued their advance towards Zamość, but found the Polish mobile defence difficult to break. The garrison of the fortress was composed of a number of units commanded by Captain (later General) Mikołaj Bołtuć. Among them were the remnants of Ukrainian 6th Infantry Division under Colonel Marko Bezruchko, one regiment and two battalions of Polish infantry, three armoured trains and a number of smaller units, some 700 bayonets and 150 sabres altogether. At the same time, the Polish 1st Cavalry Division moved to the villages of Wolica Brzozowa and Komarów, to the west of the city.

On his arrival in the Zamość area, Budyonny was left with three choices: he could assault the heavily defended city, try to break through the trenches of the 13th Infantry Division (Poland) in the forests west of it, or try to attack the unknown number of Polish cavalry units some 20 kilometres (12 mi) to the west. Despite having little knowledge of the opposing forces, Budyonny did not expect significant opposition just yet and ordered his troops to bypass the city from the west.

*Phase One*
In the early morning of August 31, a Bolshevik cavalry brigade crossed the belt of swamps to the north of the Polish positions. At the same time, the 11th Cavalry Division was engaged by Polish infantry in the village of Łubianki, while the 6th Cavalry Division was cut out overnight by Polish infantry to the west of Zamość.

At 6 o'clock in the morning, the 200 man 2nd Regiment of Grochow Uhlans was ordered to capture "Hill 255" to the north of the main lines of Polish cavalry. The hill was captured with no opposition. Soon afterwards, a large Russian _tabor_ was spotted, disorganised and mixed with a much larger unit of Bolshevik cavalry. With no time to hesitate, the Poles charged, inflicting heavy casualties on the enemy rear units. Soon afterwards, the Poles were successfully counter-attacked by Russian troops and forced to abandon the hill and retreat into the nearby village of Wolica Śniatycka. There the Russian advance was stopped by Polish heavy machine gun fire and at 10 o'clock the Polish 9th Regiment of Lesser Poland Uhlans under Major (later General) Stefan Dembiński charged the Russian positions and managed to recapture Hill 225. The Russians counterattacked several times, but to no effect.

Meanwhile, the village of Wolica Śniatyńska, lost to the Bolshevik cavalry, was charged by the Polish 8th Uhlan Regiment of Duke Jozef Poniatowski. After a short fight, the disorganised Bolshevik forces were forced to retreat, leaving behind a large part of their heavy equipment and Budyonny's staff car. The Russian commander himself evaded being captured. The Bolshevik 4th Cavalry Division was routed.

At 12 o'clock, the Polish 9th regiment started another charge down the hill on the Russian 11th Cavalry Division that had replaced the withdrawing 4th Division. The assault was repelled, with heavy casualties on both sides. After approximately 30 minutes, the Russian forces were forced to retreat; however, the Polish VII Cavalry Brigade was seriously depleted. Also, the 9th Regiment suffered serious casualties from friendly artillery fire.

The Polish VI Cavalry Brigade, until then kept as a reserve, started a pursuit down the hill. After a cavalry charge on the left flank of the withdrawing Bolshevik cavalry, the latter started a disorganised retreat towards Zamość. The pursuit was carried over by the 12th Podolian Uhlan Regiment under Captain (later General) Tadeusz Komorowski. During the retreat, the Poles inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy. After the pursuit ended, the fighting was halted until 5 p.m.

*Phase Two*
At approximately 5 p.m., the 8th Regiment near the village of Wolica Śniatycka was yet again assaulted by Bolshevik cavalry. To counter the threat, Colonel Rómmel ordered the whole VI Cavalry Brigade (1st, 12th and 14th Regiment of Jazlowiec Uhlans) to charge the enemy's flank. After a huge clash, the Russian forces in the area fell back northwards.

After a short rest, the whole Russian 6th Cavalry Division, the strongest unit in the area, managed to finally break through a Polish infantry encirclement and arrived at the battlefield. The Polish VI Brigade was resting in and around the village of Niewirków, where it had withdrawn after the successful pursuit several hours earlier. The VII brigade started its march north-east to join the forces of VI Brigade near Niewirków. Halfway, it spotted a huge Russian line emerging from the forests around Wolica Śniatycka.

The Russian 6th Division (six regiments strong) formed a line, but had not yet initiated an assault. Juliusz Rómmel ordered all his available units to launch an all-out assault before the Russians started their attack. The 8th and 9th Regiments made a frontal charge, while the 1st Krechowce Uhlans Regiment was ordered to attack the left flank of the enemy. Soon it was joined by the remaining elements of the 12th Regiment from Niewirków, charging the enemy positions from the rear. After a 30-minute clash, Budionny ordered his division to retreat.

The only available way led east, through the positions of the dug-in 2nd Legions Infantry Division under Colonel Michał Łyżwiński. The retreating Bolsheviks managed to break through, but suffered heavy casualties. By the end of the day, the battle was over.

*Results and casualties*
The Polish 1st Cavalry Division then pursued the retreating Soviets. The forces of Budyonny managed to break through Polish lines, but the Poles did not leave them enough time to rest and reorganise. On September 2, the Polish VI Cavalry Brigade reached Łaszczów, where it successfully outflanked the Russian 44th Infantry Division and annihilated one of its regiments (only 100 POWs survived the battle). The 1st Cavalry Army itself was not surrounded and managed to avoid complete destruction, but it no longer posed a threat to the advancing Poles. Unable to regroup, on September 5, 1920 it lost the town of Hrubieszów, and Włodzimierz Wołyński the following day.

On September 12, 1920, Polish forces withdrawn from the Battle of the Niemen under General Władysław Sikorski started a successful offensive on Bolshevik-held Volhynia. Pressed from all directions, the 1st Cavalry Army lost Równe on September 18 and was forced to retreat further eastwards. By the end of September, the Polish forces reached the Słucza River, near the lines held by the Reds before their offensive towards Warsaw started. Soon afterwards, Budyonny's Army had to be withdrawn from the front, not to return until after the cease fire that October.

The Battle of Komarów was a complete disaster for the Russian 1st Cavalry Army. Numerically greatly superior, it failed to concentrate and act as an organised unit, which resulted in several consecutive waves of attacks, each of them repelled by the Poles. A lack of communication and complete disregard for intelligence reports resulted in heavy losses on the Russian side. After the battle, its political commissars, Joseph Stalin and Kliment Voroshilov, failed to control the men in their command: with morale and discipline at a low point, robbery and violence by the 'Red Cossacks' against the civilian population became commonplace. The 1st Cavalry Army also became known for periodic outbreaks of murderous anti-semitism.

The Polish Army lost approximately 500 killed in action and 700 horses. No Poles were taken prisoner by the Red Army. The exact losses of the latter are unknown and were never made public.

Because of the numbers of forces involved, the Battle of Komarów is considered the greatest cavalry battle of the 20th century. It is sometimes referred to as "the greatest cavalry battle after 1813" or the "Miracle at Zamość" (the latter particularly in Ukrainian literature), however, the former is incorrect. More cavalry were present at the 1863 Battle of Brandy Station, 

Battle of Komarów- Alchetron, The Free Social Encyclopedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Gene Krupa 1909-1973*
*

*
*Gene Krupa 1909-1973*

*by Karen Larcombe*

“I’m happy that I succeeded in doing two things: I made the drummer a high priced guy, and I was able to draw more people to jazz.


“The above quote of drum master Gene Krupa was not an example of unsubstantiated ego. Krupa was merely aware of the facts — he was the leader among drummers, the first to bring any semblance of esteem to the instrument. This is the reason drummers today revere Krupa and hope to, in some way, hold onto a small part of the Krupa legacy.

Adoration and fame was something that Krupa knew throughout his career. The teeny-boppers and swing addicts couldn’t get enough of the handsome drummer who could drive any band to new heights of innovation. Krupa was an original and as such, notoriety followed him like a shadow. No facet of Krupa’s background or career escaped media attention, not even from the motion picture industry. In 1959, Columbia Pictures released the _Gene Krupa Story_ starring Sal Mineo. The film was considered an artistic failure. Critics found the exaggerations, anachronisms and dramatics, characteristically stamped on film bios, a detriment. Mineo, however, was lauded for his mastery of Krupa’s facial expressions, but little else in the film was found praiseworthy. It is difficult to understand why Hollywood scriptwriters found it necessary to alter the events of the drummer’s much acclaimed career.

Gene Krupa was born on January 15, 1909 and raised on Chicago’s South Side. He was the son of Polish-American parents. The youngest of six children, Krupa and his mother originally planned that he would become a priest. Subsequently, Krupa was educated at St. Bridges and Immaculate Conception schools, Bowren High School and St. Joseph’s College.

As a young boy, Krupa met many exiled musicians of New Orleans who, after Storyville closed, packed their bags and moved north to Chicago. Zutty Singleton met Gene at the time, when his talents were as yet, untapped.

Chicago from 1915 to 1929 was a major center of innovative music. Some of America’s greatest musicians came out of Chicago during this time period including: Jesse Stacey, Eddie Condon, Pee Wee Russell, Jimmy McPartland, Dave Tough, George Wettling and Benny Goodman.

Krupa’s first introduction to music came while working as an errand boy in a local music store. Many times he would go off by himself and listen to the records. For a time, he played saxaphone. But, it was in a dance hall that Gene had his first meeting with a drumset and it was instant love. Sensing Gene’s potential, his brother went out the next week to buy him a set. At 13, Krupa first played with a band at a jam session. This debut landed him a job with the Frivolians and that summer, he played with Ben Pollack’s Orchestra. Later in his life, Gene attributed those two playing assignments as having the greatest influence on his drumming career.

While trying to develop proficiency on the drums or “beating the hides,” Krupa also did a lot of listening to develop his musical background. His perseverance paid off. While playing a string of amateur clubs and private parties, the Joe Karper Orchestra hired him as their drummer. This was his first professional job.

A club called the Three Deuces was a musician’s paradise and location of nightly jam sessions among Joe Sullivan, Tough, Condon, Bud Freeman and Frank Teschmaker. One evening Benny Goodman dropped by the club and first saw Krupa, then 19, jamming with the group. In 1928, Krupa recorded with the Three Deuces musicians. Under the label of Red McKenzie and Condon’s Chicagoans, “Nobody’s Sweetheart” was recorded. With the same group, under the name Chicago Rhythm Kings, they recorded, “There’ll Be Some Changes Made,” “Changes,” and “I’ve Found a New Baby.”

By 1928, Krupa relinquished all thoughts of becoming a priest and joined Red Nichols and his Five Pennies for three years. Benny Goodman also joined the Nichols band to record “Chinatown,” “On the Alamo,” “Dinah” and “Indiana.” For George Gershwin’s _Strike Up The Band_, Nichols was hired as the orchestra pit leader and assembled the best musicians he knew of: Benny Goodman, clarinet; Glenn Miller, trombone; and Krupa. At this point in his career, Krupa could not read music and during rehearsals, would fake the drum parts. Glenn Miller, however, came to his rescue. According to Krupa:

“I couldn’t tell a quarter note from an eighth note and Glenn knew it. So everytime we got something new to do, I’d pass my part to Glenn who’d hum it for me a few times until I got it in my head and then I’d play it.

“There must have been 40 men in the band and I’d be drumming away with all my might when Red would signal me to give. I just didn’t have the technique to control the drums without killing myself. I was a jazz drummer, not a musician. I used all the Chicago beats, four with one hand and a light press with the other on the second and fourth beats, hand to hand rolls accented and a lot of woodblock rhythms. So, right then and there I resolved to learn the drums technically, from the bottom up. I got myself the best teacher in New York and started in. I used to practice seven and eight hours per day. At the same time, I’d go up to Harlem after the job and watch tap dancers and great drummers like George Stafford and Sonny Greer. I learned a lot of rhythmic beats that way.”

During the run of _Strike Up the Band_, Gene recorded, “Rockin Chair,” and “Barnacle Bill” with Hoagy Carmichael. Carmichael’s sidemen included: the Dorsey Brothers, the Goodman Brothers, Bud Freeman, Joe Venuti, Eddie Lang and Bix Biderbecke. With the end of the show, Gene played his last date with Red Nichols in Gershwin’s _Girl Crazy_. By 1931, he joined Irving Aaronson and His Commanders and after a year, toured with Russ Columbo’s band. Benny Goodman organized the band for Columbo and they spent a summer at Woodmansten Inn.

Goodman and Krupa eventually parted and it was not until 1934, while playing at the Music Hall Restaurant, that Goodman, now with his own band, decided to assemble the top musicians and tour Europe. The band personnel included Wilson and Krupa. The tour, however, never happened but Krupa became a member of the Goodman Orchestra. From 1935-1937, Goodman’s fame escalated, as did Krupa’s. Goodman wanted a drummer who could “swing” and felt that only Krupa could meet his standards.

Of Krupa, Goodman said, “From the time he joined us, Gene gave the band a solidity and firmness as far as rhythm was concerned, that it never had before.”

According to Krupa, on working with Goodman, “I worked with (Buddy) Rogers one year and then I joined Benny Goodman. That was the greatest thrill of my life, an opportunity to play straight from the heart jazz with a full band of top-notchers. I took the band as seriously as Benny did and worried all the time about each new man and how we were going over.

“Of course, Benny had a tough time getting started. I remember when we were playing Elitch’s Gardens in Denver that we never had more than five people on the floor and it was very discouraging. One night, Benny laid out a lot of rhumbas and stocks.

‘What’s up Benny,’ I said.

“Benny shook his head. ‘I guess this jazz idea of ours is no good. I’m going to get people to dance if I have to play all the mouse music ever written.’

“I shook my head right back. ‘Look Benny, I’m making $85 a week with you and if you’re going commercial I might as well go back to Buddy Rogers and make $125 a week. Let’s stick to your original idea even if we go under.’

“Benny did and a week later at the Palomar in Los Angeles, we clicked — for good.”

Though Krupa became established with Goodman’s Orchestra, it was the fame of the Benny Goodman trio and quartet that had much to do with Krupa’s rise in the music world. It all began at a party in the home of jazz singer Mildred Bailey. Teddy Wilson sat at the piano to provide some music for the guests. Goodman followed Wilson’s lead and took out his clarinet. A cousin of Bailey’s had set up his drums in the living room. Krupa sat behind the drums and the three began to jam. The idea of the Benny Goodman trio was born. Several days later, Goodman arranged a recording date with Wilson and Gene. Such memorable cuts as “Body and Soul,” “After You’ve Gone” and “Someday Sweetheart” were recorded.

The Goodman Quartet, equally as popular as the trio included Lionel Hampton on vibraphone. The trio came upon Hampton at the Paradise Nightclub in Los Angeles, and to his surprise, wound up on the bandstand with him. They played together for several hours that night and so impressive was Hampton, he was invited into their circle, making the famous trio a quartet.

Though Krupa was perfect for the Goodman Orchestra, problems developed. It was rumored that Krupa’s technique and showmanship drew attention away from the orchestra, particularly Goodman, and that their relationship suffered because of it. But Krupa tried to dispel those rumors in an interview with Ken Alden shortly after his exit from the band.

“All my life I’ve wanted my own band. I’ve sweated and saved for it. Leaving Benny had to happen. It was never a case of not getting along with Benny. Let me tell you he’s a swell guy and a wonderful musician. You see, Benny used to let me lead the band when he got off the stand. I was sort of concert master of the outfit. I got to like the feel of it. And I wanted more.”

*KRUPA’S BAND*

“About 4,000 neighborhood and visiting cats scratched and clawed for points of vantage in the Marine Ballroom of Atlantic City’s Steel Pier on Saturday, April 16 and then, once perched on their pet posts, proceeded to welcome with most exhuberant howls and huzzahs the first public appearance of drummer man Gene Krupa and his newly formed jazz band. The way the felenic herd received, reacted to and withstood the powerful onslaughts of Krupa’s quadruple “f” musical attacks left little doubt that Gene is now firmly entrenched at the helm of a swing outfit that’s bound to be recognized very shortly as one of the most potent bits of catnip to be fed to the purring public that generally passes as America’s swing contingent… Throughout the evening the kids and kittens shagged, trucked, jumped up and down and down and up, and often yelled and screamed at the series of solid killer-dillers.”

_George Simon_
_Metronome. 1938_

George Simon’s review of the Gene Krupa band debut exudes the same amount of enthusiasm as Krupa’s style of swing caused. At the height of its tremendous popularity, the band featured trumpeter Roy Eldridge and lead vocalist Anita O’Day. Of O’Day, George Simon said: “Her rhythmic, gutty, illegitimate style first confused but soon converted many listeners. Whereas most band girl singers had projected a very feminine or at least cute girl image, Anita came across as a hip jazz musician. She would dress in a suit similar to those of the musicians, and when she’d sing she’d come on strong, full of fire, with an either-you-like-me-or you- don’t-but-if-you-don’t-it’s-your-loss attitude.”

Krupa had his eye on Eldridge for a long time and, when Eldridge finally consented to join the band, Krupa was ecstatic. Some of Krupa’s most successful recordings were made during this period, such as “Georgia On My Mind,” “Green Eyes,” “Thanks For the Boogie Ride,” and “Let Me Off Uptown.”

Though the relationship between Krupa and Eldridge was affable, the same could not be said for O’Day and Eldridge. For undisclosed reasons, they did not get along and the riff resulted in O’Day’s exit from the band. Finding a replacement for O’Day was a problem and several male vocalists were shuffled in and out of that spot, the most successful being Johnny Desmond. Ray Eberle and Howard Dulaney also performed briefly with the band.

Krupa was forced to leave his band in 1942. a result of his arrest for possession of marijuana. Though the charges were eventually dropped, Krupa served 84 days in jail. Upon his release. Krupa re-joined the Benny Goodman Orchestra for several weeks. The experience was personally tragic and yet it did not seem to taint his career in any way. The public still loved Krupa and in 1944, he regained his title us the most outstanding drummer in the United States. In that same year, he toured with the Tommy Dorsey Orchestra for 6 months, gaining the confidence to form another band, a big-band like Dorsey’s with full string section.

The new band was not what Krupa’s fans expected. Used to the “swinging” quality that made audiences love the “King of the Hidebeaters” a new Gene was being offered to them. Krupa set himself in the role of bandleader, seldom playing the drums. When he did play, Krupa’s performances were full of flash, cramming as much technical prowess into his playing as to become a disadvantage. The new band was even less of a hit with music critics. In his J u l y 5, 1947 review for Melody Maker, Gerald Pratley said: “The band, and Krupa, seemed noisy and without discipline. It created no atmosphere, and to me there was neither excitement nor inspiration in his performance.”

Eventually, Krupa switched back to the kind of swinging music that made him famous — recording “Leave Us Leap” and “What’s This?” In 1951, Krupa became affiliated with the Jazz At The Philharmonic troupe for three years and led several trios and quartets, the first quartet with Charlie Ventura and Eddie Shu.

Another successful venture of Krupa’s was the drum school that he and drummer Cozy Cole opened in 1954. In two years, the school averaged 135-150 students per week.

Though the remaining years of his life were less active due to a heart attack in 1960, Krupa tried to maintain a steady working schedule. He was limited to playing about 6 months out of the year, mainly at the Metropole in New York. At this time in his life, Krupa became reflective on the state of drumming and the art of jazz in two separate interviews with George Simon:

“Jazz is becoming too self-conscious. It’s getting to be that guys are concentrating too much on what not to play instead of what to play . . . I always try to produce some sort of sound that will blend with what’s going on. For example, there are a lot of different timbres you can get from just one cymbal. Sometimes, I’ll play it lightly with the tip of the stick and let it really ring. At other times, a choked sound with no overtones fits better, so I’ll hit the cymbal rather hard and let the stick stay on it a little longer to kill the ringing. The same goes for the drums themselves. Many drummers don’t know how to tune their snares and bass drums right. And they just forget about them and lay on that cymbal.

“To me a drum solo must have substance and quality. Each one is something in itself. Before I begin, I try to have a good idea of what I’m going to play. And while I’m playing, I’ll hum some sort of thing to myself. Even if it’s only in raw form such as boom-did-dee, boom-did-dee, boom-did-dee, boom, and then follow that with a rhythmic sound (which I try to hear inside of me before I play it) that will round out the phrase. Each syllable that I hum to myself is not only a separate beat, but also a separate sound.

“The point is that all the time while I’m playing, I hear the tune and try to relate what I’m playing to it. I guess I’m like any jazz musician who thinks as well as feels. That’s what we’re supposed to do, isn’t it?”

Krupa decided in 1967 to retire, explaining. “I felt too lousy to play and was sure I sounded lousy.” But the lure of the stage, audiences and the music brought him back three years later. He appeared with Benny Goodman. Lionel Hampton and Teddy Wilson several times, their most memorable performance being opening night at the 1973 Newport Jazz Festival at Carnegie Hall.

The ’73 Newport Festival was one of Krupa’s last public appearances, as the strain of leukemia weakened him further. On October 16, 1973, Gene Krupa passed away at his home in Yonkers, New York. Several months later, Krupa’s friends and colleagues including Teddy Wilson, Buddy Rich, Louie Bellson, Anita O’Day, Cozy Cole, Roy Eldridge and many others held a tribute concert at New York’s Felt Forum in honor of Krupa’s 65th birthday. Lionel Hampton’s “Drum Concerto” was performed for the occasion — a memorable and fitting tribute to a man whose spirit lives on through the inspiration he passed on to all drummers.

*BIBLIOGRAPHY*
_Encyclopedia of Jazz_ — Leonard Feather, Horizon Press, 1955.
_The Big Bands_ — George Simon, Macmillan Company, 1967.
_The New York Times_ — John S. Wilson, October 17, 1973.
_Gene Krupa_ — Arnold Shaw, Pin-Up-Press Company, 1945.
_The New York Herald Tribune_ — George Simon, Sept. 8, 1963.
_The New York Herald Tribune_ — George Simon, 1961

Gene Krupa 1909-1973 - Modern Drummer Magazine


----------



## fncceo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Polish Greatness *


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland Fought the Largest Battle in Medieval History…And Won*
Crazy Polish Guy / July 11, 2015


It is an unfortunate fact that Poland often gets lambasted for losing wars and getting conquered, and there is no shortage of unfair jokes that portray Poles as dim-witted simpletons who can barely change a light bulb.

But this week, specifically on July 15, is an anniversary that helps the Poles prove those negative stereotypes wrong—it is the anniversary of the Battle of Grunwald, which took place in 1410. You have probably never heard of this battle because the schools tend to focus mostly on the west, but it was the largest battle in medieval history—and Poland won.




The Battle of Grunwald in 1410, as depicted by Polish artist Jan Matejko.

First some background. In the 1200s and 1300s, there were three major groupings of people in Baltic Europe—the Catholic Poles, the pagan Prussians and Lithuanians, and the Catholic German knights, known as the Teutonic Order or Teutonic Knights.

The Teutonic Knights were a mobile fighting force whose goal was to conquer non-Christian peoples and forcefully convert them. In 1226, the Poles had given them land in northern Poland (near Chełmno) in exchange for help in fighting the pagan Prussians.

And fight the Prussians they did. In fact, the Order conquered the Prussians so thoroughly that it caused the tribe’s extinction. The Prussians of succeeding centuries were actually German and had nothing to do with the original people.




Map of Baltic Europe (1410). The Teutonic Order had significant power in the north.

To Poland’s dismay, the Teutonic Knights hung around in order to “convert” the pagan Lithuanians after destroying the Prussians. They actually used conversion as a pretext to enrich themselves off the fat of the land.  What is more, over the next century and a half they gradually began encroaching on Polish territory and massacring Poles. By this point, the Teutonic Knights had firmly established themselves in the region, having built Malbork castle, one of the largest castles ever built.

In 1385, Poland and Lithuania  united into one kingdom called the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth to better protect themselves against the Teutonic Knights. Władysław Jagiełło was crowned king of Poland-Lithuania.

Though threatened by this new force, the knights continued their raids. Minor skirmishes were common on the border regions, but no decisive battles were fought. Finally, in 1410, the Teutonic Order and the Polish Lithuanian Commonwealth declared a full scale war on each other, intending to finish the struggle once and for all.

The Order, supported by the papacy and Western Europe, mustered a force of 27,000 heavily-armed warriors, including many from France and England. In addition, they brought in 100 cannons to blast the Poles back to Krakow. Poland-Lithuania assembled a force of 39,000, composed of various eastern peoples including Czechs, Lithuanians, Russians and even some Mongol Tartars. Though more numerous, the Polish side lacked equipment and discipline.




Malbork Castle served as the capital of the Teutonic Order. By some definitions, this is the largest castle in the world, covering 21 hectares.

As a result, the knights, led by Grand Master Ulrich von Jungingen, were certain of victory, having brought thousands of human shackles in carts in order to take prisoners after the battle. They marched south to intercept the Polish army.

The Poles rendezvoused with the Lithuanians and the two marched north toward  Malbork. Before the battle, the Polish army sang _Bogurodzica_ (Mother of God), the oldest Polish hymn, asking for the Virgin Mary’s protection during the struggle.


Both giant armies met near the tiny village of Grunwald, and the fighting commenced. The Lithuanians charged first with their light cavalry, but they were overcome and forced to retreat with several groups of Germans in pursuit. Meanwhile, the bulk of the Teutonic force engaged the Poles on their right flank, and it seemed like the Polish line would collapse at any moment. At one point, the Polish standard was even knocked down and the King nearly killed. A defeat here would likely have meant Poland’s demise, but the white and red held their ground.

After their initial retreat, the Lithuanians regrouped and returned to the battle. Now the tide turned. The Poles and Lithuanians managed to surround and destroy the Teutonic army, killing the Grand Master in the process. In all, the Teutonic Order lost 8,000 men, and 14,000 were captured. Poland-Lithuania lost 4,000-5,000 warriors and suffered 8,000 wounded.

In the coming months and years, the Teutonic Knights weakened considerably. The vast amount of resources expended to attack Poland crippled the knights economically, while eventual land concessions shrunk their territories. By 1525, the Teutonic Order had deteriorated so much that it became a fief of the Polish king.

Both Poland and Lithuania owe their existence to this victory 608 years ago. Although in succeeding centuries, Poles faced many difficult trials, the memory of their victory at Grunwald would regularly be channeled as a source of national pride and legitimization of their existence. Each year, the Poles recreate the battle during a large festival in July, drawing crowds of spectators. Though it is often romanticized, it truly was an event that ensured Poland’s survival to fight another day.

Check out this Polish TV spot commemorating the 600th anniversary of the Battle of Grunwald in 2010.


Poland Fought the Largest Battle in Medieval History…And Won


----------



## Natural Citizen

I like some of the Polish food.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish pottery plant makes tableware for... CIA!*
447

??


Home Page

Arts

Architecture and Design

Polish pottery plant makes tableware for... CIA!
*Renowned Polish pottery maker Bolesławiec has designed and produced a limited edition of custom-made tableware for the CIA.*






The order, which the company handled some time ago, was strictly confidential until the US Central Intelligence Agency declassified information about it. The design of the pottery produced for the CIA is reserved and not available for purchase.

Predictably, it is unclear how the CIA zeroed in on Bolesławiec and why it decided to place an order with the Polish pottery maker. “Perhaps it was the result of a visit by American soldiers to our company, or maybe the fact that our products are sold at the Pentagon,” Helena Smoleńska, CEO of the Bolesławiec factory in southwestern Poland, told the broadcaster. “It was a unique order, one of a kind globally.”

Handling the job was quite a task as well. The biggest challenge was to render the agency's logo in the right way. Each time it had to be painted by hand with no templates used. The colour pattern also had to be selected properly and meet the requirements of the Americans, the broadcaster said.

Bolesławiec exports 90 percent of its products, selling them to 25 countries worldwide, with buyers in the United States snapping up roughly half the shipments.

Polish pottery plant makes tableware for... CIA!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*400 YEARS; RUSSIAN HOMAGE TO THE KING OF POLAND.*
octobre 30, 2011



Prussian and Russian Homage to the King of Poland.

 July 4, 1610 at Klushino (Kłuszyn) hetman Żółkiewski only with 7000 people defeated 35 000 soldiers of Shuiski russian’s prince and his Swedish friends. From the Grunwald 1410 until the Miracle on the Vistula 1920 was the greatest ours victory. Poles took Moscow, the Tsar was taken prisoner and taken to the Polish.

*Vasili IV of Russia* 22 September 1552 – 12 September 1612 was Tsar of Russia between 1606 and 1610. Born Prince Vasily Ivanovich Shuisky, he was descended from sovereign princes of Nizhny Novgorod and a 20th generation male line descendant of Rurik the Viking.




Ruriks family tree



Boyars elected the new tsar of Russia *Mikhail I Fyodorovich Romanov* _Mikhail Fedorovich Romanov_ 12 July 1596 – 13 July 1645 was the first Russian Tsar of the house of Romanov. He was the son of Feodor Nikitich Romanov and Xenia later known as « the _great nun_ » Martha. The Romanov were a noble family who were related to the Rurik Dynasty through marriage. They were offered the throne and ruled Muscovy and then Imperial Russia from 1613 to 1762. The family eventually died out. Female-line descendants succeeded them as Holstein – Gottorp – Romanov and continued to rule till 1917.





400 years; Russian Homage to the King of Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish Constitution of May 3rd 1791*
Jan Matejko's 9x15 ft painting executed on the centenary of the passage of the Constitution shows Stanis�aw August Poniatowski, King of Poland, being bourn in triumph from the Royal Palace, seen in the background where the Constitution had just been passed, to Warsaw's St. John's Cathedral. The painting hangs in the National Museum in Warsaw.
*The Constitution of May 3, 1791
by Hon. Carl L. Bucki*

"We hold these truths to be self evident, that all men are created equal." These words, so close to the hearts of all true patriots of freedom, begin the second paragraph of the American Declaration of independence. But we must not attribute their origin solely to Thomas Jefferson, for these words are identical to those of Wawrzyniec Goslicki a Polish philosopher whose writings were to be found in Mr. Jefferson's library. How could it be that a Pole might supply the words of inspiration for the founding of the United States of America? One should not be surprised. Intellectually and philosophically, America and Poland have shared a common devotion to the cause of liberty and freedom. This devotion is what we celebrate today, on this, the 205th anniversary of the Polish Constitution of May 3, 1791.

The mere concept of a written constitution is itself a revolutionary idea. No longer is government to be based upon the whims of a monarch or the commands of a dictator. In the history of the world's nations, the first written constitution was that adopted for the United States of America in 1787. The second written constitution was that which Poland adopted in 1791. Geographically distant, Poland and the United States shared both a kindred spirit and a common challenge. In contrast to all of its powerful neighbors, Poland in the late 18th century was remarkably democratic. Its kings were elected and its parliament, or Sejm, possessed broad legislative authority. Although Poland extended political privileges to only about ten percent of the adult population, this percentage closely approximated political access in America, where suffrage excluded slaves and was generally limited to male property owners. By the 1780's, both of these democratic experiments were in serious danger. In America, the Articles of Confederation had proven itself to be a dismal failure. In Poland, the liberum veto allowed any deputy to block legislation. So ineffective was the government that it was no longer able to defend itself against the intrigues of Russia, Austria, and Prussia.

Both Poles and Americans came to realize that freedom is not so much a privilege to enjoy, as it is a reward for those who will honor and defend. After a long summer of debate, the Constitutional Convention approved its proposal for a new government for the United States on September 17, 1787. In the following year, on October 6, 1788, the four year Sejm began its deliberations. Under the leadership of Ignacy Potocki and Hugo Kollataj, extensive reforms were incorporated into a Constitution that was approved by King Stanislaw August Poniatowski on the third day of May, 1791.

We shall never know whether the Constitution of May 3, 1791, might have provided the structure for true reform in Poland. Sadly, it was in effect for only a short time. Russia, Austria and Prussia acted quickly to occupy the territories of Poland, and by 1795, Poland had ceased to exist, except in the hearts of its people. In contrast, the United States could continue its democratic experiment in relative isolation. Protected by a vast ocean from the oppressive monarchies of Europe, the United States enjoyed the opportunity to evolve into a truly democratic society. That process was neither quick nor easy. Witness the struggles for political reform in America, beginning with adoption of the Bill of Rights in 1791, the abolition of slavery as a consequence of a most tragic civil war, the extension of suffrage to women, and the civil rights movement of more recent years.

Why should we honor Poland's Constitution of 1791? Clearly, the Constitution never fulfilled its immediate and short term objectives. Poland did not survive the second and third partitions, and as a political entity, it was effectively eliminated from the map of Europe for more than a century. In operation for only a few years, the Constitution never developed into a full expression of political liberty. Of what relevance is the Constitution to us, who are removed from its focus both by thousands of miles and by many generations?

We honor the Polish Constitution of 1791 not so much for what it achieved as for what it represents. It is a symbol of the Polish people and of their struggle for liberty, justice, and honor. The American Constitution was drafted by men who had rebelled from the tyranny of the British crown, and who sought to escape the burdens of taxation. The Polish Constitution was written by the aristocracy. With the most noble of intentions, its authors saw government as an instrument of service for the common good. They recognized that government must serve not the interests of the few, but the welfare of the entire nation. With this thought, they were prepared to sacrifice their wealth and good fortunes for the cause of a free and independent nation. Indeed, the Constitution of 1791 epitomized a recognition that duty and responsibility were the true foundations of liberty. This unparalleled sense of generosity was most profound, so much so that it earned admiration from all ends of the political spectrum. The Prussian statesman Ewald von Hertzberg would express the fears of European conservatives. The Poles, he wrote, "have given the coup de grace to the Prussian monarchy by voting a constitution . . . . How can we defend our state . . . against a numerous and well-governed nation." Meanwhile, on the left, Karl Marx could only admire this Constitution when he wrote as follows:



"Despite all its shortcomings, this Constitution looms up against the background of Russian, Prussian and Austrian barbarism as the only work of liberty which Eastern Europe has ever created independently and it emerged exclusively from the privileged class, from the nobility. The history of the world has never seen another example of such nobility of the nobility."
Although we may reject the contrasting philosophies both of von Hertzberg and of Marx, their respect for the Polish Constitution reveals the inherent integrity of that instrument. Apart from any political point of view, the world can only admire the sincerity of the Constitution's purpose and objectives.

The Polish Constitution of May 3, 1791, is a reflection of the Polish spirit, a spirit that is devoted to truth and justice at all times, under all circumstances, and despite all impediments. Its words, its concepts, its principles are not an exceptional portrait of the Polish character. Rather, they are a shining symbol of the finest qualities of the Polish nation. How else can one explain the survival of Poland despite 120 years of foreign domination. President Woodrow Wilson recognized the vibrancy of this character when he included in his fourteen points the concept of a free and independent Poland. How else could Poland have survived the long period of Communist repression. Surely it is no accident that the downfall of communism began in the shipyards of Gdansk. Surely it is no accident that a native son of Poland now speaks as a defender of liberty from his post as supreme pontiff.

In October 1962, a crowd of 400,000 people greeted President John Kennedy on his visit to Buffalo. Before the largest audience ever to assemble in Western New York, the President expressed well the spirit of the May Third Constitution, when he spoke as follows: "I know that there are some who will say that the people of Poland, however brave, are in a prison from which there is no escape that they will not be permitted to express themselves. But this ignores the driving force . . . of liberty." Poles have never wavered in their belief "that freedom would triumph in the end. I subscribe to that same belief. Let us remember that [the ideal of freedom] is universal. It knows no oceans, no boundaries, no limitations."

The Constitution of May 3, 1791, stands for the proposition that free people everywhere must step forward despite all odds, to

Constitution Day: May 3, 1791


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Swiatecki bomb ejector – was slip bomb device of Polish inventor Władysław Świątecki used in many allied bombers during World War II.






History

Świątecki designed a bomb-release system in 1923. His invention was patented in 1926 in Poland. The first use was planned for the Karaś P.23 light bomber and for Łoś bomber but not used. From 1930 the inventor produced the “Swiatecki bomb slip” in own branch in Lublin. First use of his invention took place in 1925 when the Polish Navy mounted it in imported aircraft – Cant Z-506B.






After the Invasion of Poland in 1939 Świątecki evacuated to Hungary and via Yugoslavia and Italy to France (Paris) where he worked as engineer in military industry. Then, when France collapsed in June 1940, he escaped again, with his family, travelling to North Africa and then by ship to England. There he demonstrated his device to the Ministry of Aircraft Production. He went on to serve in the Royal Air Force as a Flight Lieutenant.






The slip device was modified for use in the Lancasters of 9, 12 and 617 Squadrons of the Royal Air Force for the use of the Tallboy and Grand Slam giant aerial bombs. The Boeing B-29 was modified to carry Grand Slam and Tallboy and the giant 42000lb T-12 bomb, the slip device (The D-9 carrier) was a modification of the Swiatecki bomb slip. These weapons were the largest air-dropped bombs before the atomic bomb. In Project Harken and Project Ruby the Swiatecki devices performed flawlessly.

His slip device was the subject of debate at the Royal Commission on Awards to Inventors from 1946 to 1955. The Ministry claimed the device was invented at the Royal Aircraft Establishment, Farnborough and developed by Vickers Armstrongs. The family received an ex gratia award of £350.

In 1943, an updated version of Świątecki invention was created by Jerzy Rudlicki for the American Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress.

Władysław Świątecki






Władysław J. Świątecki (1895 – 28 April 1944) was a Polish inventor and airman.

Biography

Early life

Born 1895 in Poland. His father was a General Practitioner in St Petersburg, Jan Swiatecki and his mother was Josefa Papreska. He flew in the War of Liberation for Poland 1918 – 1920. Decorated with the order Virtuti Militari, a high Polish decoration for bravery.

Career

Świątecki invented the slip bomb device, which he patented in 1926.The device was planned for the Karas light bomber and for Łoś bomber but not used, though the device was handed over to the Polish Air Force before the war and used by other European air forces. Escaped from Poland in 1939 through Hungary, Yugoslavia and Italy to France (Paris) where he worked as engineer in






military industry. Then, when France collapsed in June 1940, he escaped again, with his family, travelling to North Africa and then by ship to England. There he demonstrated his device to the Ministry of Aircraft Production. He went on to serve in the Royal Air Force as a Flight Lieutenant at Blackpool. There he used his technical skills to translate British technical documents into Polish.

 Death and afterward

 Died on the 28th April 1944 at the Paderewski Hospital, Edinburgh, of kidney failure and is buried in Edinburgh.

His slip device was the subject of debate at the Royal Commission on Awards to Inventors from 1946 to 1955. The Ministry claimed the device was invented at the Royal Aircraft Establishment, Farnborough and developed by Vickers Armstrongs. The family received an ex gratia award of £350. The basis of the family claim was a letter written to the Ministry of Aircraft Production by Władysław Świątecki in 1944, just before he died. On a visit to Farnborough he noticed that Lancaster aircraft were being fitted with his bomb slip device. In his letter he claimed patent infringement which the Ministry denied. The family claim was put forward by his sons, the eldest son also called Władysław Świątecki and Tad Świątecki. The former was an eminent physicist who died in 2009.

Swiatecki bomb ejector by Paweł Gielej, class Ib


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Britain's first female second world war spy to get overdue recognition*


Krystyna Skarbek, aka Christine Granville – Churchill’s favourite spy – will be honoured with bronze bust at Polish Hearth Club

Mark Brown Arts correspondent

Tue 9 May 2017 14.30 EDTLast modified on Mon 27 Nov 2017 19.33 EST

 This article is over *1 year old*
*Shares*
6460




 Krystyna Skarbek in France, August 1944. Photograph: Unknown
She was a glamorous countess and British spy whose extraordinary wartime heroics included skiing out of Nazi-occupied Poland with the first evidence of Operation Barbarossa – the Nazi plans to invade Soviet Russia.

Later in the war she played a role in the liberation of France as first contact between the French Resistance and Italian Partisans, and single-handedly secured the defection of a strategically important German garrison.

But the name and achievements of Krystyna Skarbek, the first and longest-serving female special agent in the second world war, are still little known. Now a bronze bust of her will stand in the Polish Hearth Club in London.

The unveiling on Tuesday evening has been organised by the writer Clare Mulley, who wrote Skarbek’s biography, The Spy Who Loved, published in 2013.

The new bust illuminates a remarkable life, one of tremendous valour but also tragedy, which ended with Skarbek’s murder in 1952.

Advertisement








“She was a remarkable woman, it is ludicrous that she is not better known,” said Mulley. “That is not to take anything from all the other women and men who served, all their stories are fantastic, but her story is incredible and she has just not been honoured as she should be.”

Skarbek, a Polish countess who would later use the name Christine Granville, was so incensed by the Nazi invasion of her native country that she demanded that the Secret Service take her on.

It did, and among her many adventures and achievements was managing to get hold of microfilm that was the first evidence of Operation Barbarossa, the Nazis’ preparations for the invasion of its supposed ally, the Soviet Union.

She skied out of Poland with footage – hidden in her leather gloves – that landed on the desk of Winston Churchill. He became an admirer, calling her, according to his daughter Sarah, his “favourite spy”.

In 1944 she was parachuted into France as part of a Special Operations Executive team preparing the way for liberation forces. She made the first contact between the French Resistance and the Italian Partisans, and, acting alone, secured the defection of an entire German garrison in an important Alpine strategic pass.

Later she learned of the arrest of a senior SOE colleague and two French Resistance officers. They were due to be shot and, after Skarbek failed to have them properly rescued, she cycled 25 miles to the German camp and bullied the senior Gestapo officer into keeping them alive.

“She basically terrified him with exaggerated claims of how soon the allies would be there and how she would get him shot if the men were not released,” said Mulley.

After the war, Skarbek was treated appallingly by the British authorities, who initially refused her citizenship even though she was unable to return to the now Soviet-controlled Poland.

“One of the last bits of paper in her files at the National Archives includes a line from the British that said ‘she is no longer wanted’. It is just extraordinary. That is a direct quote,” said Mulley.

Skarbek eventually shamed the authorities into giving her citizenship, but times were hard for her and she was forced to get a job as a bathroom steward on passenger liners. “She is cleaning toilets whereas previously she was a countess who travelled first-class.”

All of the crew were encouraged by the captain to wear their war medals, so Skarbek wore all of hers, including an OBE, the George Medal and the French Croix de Guerre.

No one believed this foreign, probably Jewish, woman could possibly have such medals and she was treated terribly apart from by one steward, Dennis Muldowney, with whom she is thought to have had a relationship.

When they returned to London the friendship soured, but Muldowney was unable to accept rejection. He stalked her and confronted her at the Shellbourne hotel, stabbing her though the heart with a combat knife.

The idea for a bust at the Polish Hearth Club, a place Skarbek would visit after the war to dance and regale officers with her stories, came from Mulley.

It has been made by her husband, Ian Wolter, and includes soil from Poland and the park in London where Polish special forces were trained. “She is literally cast in the soil of her native country and the country she adopted after war, countries she fought so hard and courageously for. I think it is beautiful,” Mulley said.

After the biography and the bust may come the film, with the book rights sold and talk of Angelina Jolie being interested in the story. “Fingers crossed … I want a worthy, brilliant film, I

Britain's first female second world war spy to get overdue recognition


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland pays tribute to resistance fighters killed by communists 72 years ago*
28.08.2018 10:00
Tuesday marks 72 years since two members of Poland’s underground Home Army (AK), Danuta Siedzikówna and Feliks Selmanowicz, were executed by the communist regime after World War II.





Foto: pamiec.pl

Siedzikówna (also known as Inka, her nom de guerre) was a medical orderly and was executed when she was just 17 years old.

She was killed together with Selmanowicz (codename Zagończyk) in the northern city of Gdańsk on 28 August 1946, by the Soviet-backed communist regime that came to power in Poland after World War II.

Many who had served in the Home Army (AK), the underground force loyal to the Polish government-in-exile in the UK, were victims of a wave of terror after the war, were vilified as enemies of the state, killed and buried secretly in unnamed graves.

Inka’s and Zagończyk’s remains were found in late 2014 by a team from Poland’s Institute of National Remembrance (IPN) led by Krzysztof Szwagrzyk.

Memorial ceremonies were on Tuesday scheduled to be held in Gdańsk, on Poland's Baltic coast, where a funeral with special honours for the two resistance fighters took place two years ago.

The 2016 funeral ceremonies, which marked the 70th anniversary of their execution, were attended by senior Polish officials, including President Andrzej Duda.

A decision to posthumously promote the two heroes was announced during a Mass before the funeral.

President Andrzej Duda said at the time: "A country needs heroes to be strong and to be able to bring up the next generations."

Poland pays tribute to resistance fighters killed by communists 72 years ago


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish traces in Cameroon*
0

??


Home Page

History

Highlights of Polish History

Polish traces in Cameroon
*The name of a Polish explorer who ventured to western Cameroon was to be erased from the map forever. Today he has his own commemorative plaque in the palace belonging to the king of the Mondoleh people.*
“Many Europeans including Germans, French, and British, arrived at this coast inhabited by my countrymen. They all had but one goal – to conquer. They wanted to grab our lands. Unlike your compatriot who came here as a friend and was welcomed as such by my great-grandfather,” says Dr Ekoka A. Molindo, the king of the Mondoleh people. Dressed in festive attire, he presides over the ceremony unveiling a commemorative plaque dedicated to Stefan Szolc-Rogoziński, a Polish explorer of western Cameroon. The face of a young 19th century explorer explorer who made pioneer discoveries in this part of Africa, carved in white and red granite by Bogdan Wajberg, an artist from Lodz, stares at visitors from the wall of the royal palace. The ceremony was attended by Poland’s honorary consul Mirosława Etoga, director of the State Ethnographic Museum Adam Czyżewski, project organisers and members of the “'Vivat Polonia 2016” expedition: Maciej Klósak, Dariusz Skonieczko, Władysław Rybiński, and Mariusz Raniszewski. “This is a patch of Poland that will now remain here,” the king said in his concluding remarks as he invited everybody inside.

*A twenty-year-old’s mad plan*

The next day, we see King Molindo using a machete to clear a path through the thick equatorial forest growing on Mondoleh Island. “Don’t be afraid. There are no snakes on the island,” he smiles at us as we tread carefully. It was here that Szolc-Rogoziński and his companions: Klemens Tomczek, a geologist, and Leopold Janikowski, a meteorologist, set up a base camp which they called “Stefania” from which they would set off on their expeditions into the interior of Africa. After more than one hundred and twenty something years, not a trace of the base camp remains.

The island once inhabited by several dozen people is now deserted. The lack of fresh water drove out even the most tenacious residents. “I hope we will be able to re-develop it. My ancestor leased a portion of it to your countrymen. I'm prepared to give you a part of the land as a sign of friendship between our two peoples,” says the chief.

When Polish explorers arrived here, these lands belonged to the last unchartered territories on Earth. Szolc-Rogoziński knew this all too well. He came up with a mad plan that would sooner be conceived by a proponent of Romanticism than by a pragmatic positivist of the late 19th century.

He wanted a country without its own state to have a foothold in West Africa. No wonder then that Aleksander Świętochowski a supporter of positivism, was among his staunchest critics. Yet the explorer’s passion cast a spell on Poland’s contemporary elite. The famous writer Boleslaw Prus compared him to the globetrotter Paweł Edmund Strzelecki, and Henryk Sienkiewicz, winner of the Nobel Prize in Literature, wrote about his plans comparing them to adventures straight out of a Jules Verne book. Szolc-Rogoziński was not the least discouraged by his own young age. He was twenty-one years old when he embarked on his expedition, which was financed by its two patrons Konstanty Count Branicki and Benedykt Jan Count Tyszkiewicz.

The adventurers set off from the French port of Le Havre on board the sail ship _Lucie-Marguerite_ on 13 December 1882. Shortly after setting sail, they sung _Dąbrowski's Mazurka_, the Polish national anthem, and hoisted a flag featuring a mermaid. The coat of arms of Warsaw was intended as a symbol of Poland, in place of the red-and-white national flag, which was not listed in international maritime registers at the time. After a difficult voyage lasting several months, the travellers reached the shores of Cameroon. Where Limbe stands today, there was a settlement called Victoria, founded by the British missionary Alfred Saker in 1858. A tablet dedicated to the memory of the missionary is located on the town’s main promenade. Saker was not thrilled to see the newcomers who soon turned out, effectively, to be his rivals.

The Polish travellers climbed Mount Fako and named one of its peaks Mons Rogoziński after the expedition’s leader. Then they set off towards the interior. Their journey through the Kingdoms of Mungo, Balung and Bakundo lasted several months. Their biggest challenge proved to be not so much the difficult terrain, but the great number of villages ruled by independent tribal chiefs. The explorers had to negotiate passage separately with each tribal chief, offer gifts to the indigenous people and benefit from their hospitality, which occasionally turned into long days of feasts with lots of alcohol.

Towards the end of his last escapade Szolc-Rogoziński was nearly crushed by rampaging forest elephants and developed a severe leg injury, which forced him to interrupt his trek. The journey was continued alone by Klemens Tomczek who became the first European to see the huge Elephant Lake, surrounded by green hills. When the explorers returned to Mondoleh, Tomczek fell ill with malaria and died.

*Still present*

When Szolc-Rogoziński and his companions realized that the territory they were exploring had become an object of rivalry between Germany and Great Britain, they sided with the latter as the lesser evil both for the natives and the Poles. Szolc-Rogoziński went so far as to take over the administration of Victoria. Despite successes in signing territorial treaties with subsequent caciques, the entire effort of our compatriots eventually turned out to be in vain. Under the provisions of the Berlin Conference, which divided Africa among European empires, all of Cameroon became a German protectorate. The explorers closed the base on Mondoleh and returned home. After a series of failures, Szolc-Rogoziński suffered a mental breakdown and died in unclear circumstances in Paris, run over by a horse and carriage.

In Africa, there are no traces of Szolc-Rogoziński, Tomczek and Janikowski. On Bismarck’s explicit instructions, all Polish names were erased from maps and atlases and replaced with German equivalents. Our compatriots’ names were to be blotted out from the history of geographical discoveries.

From now on, their memory will be kept alive by the plaque in the king’s palace. And Poles are still present in Cameroon. They are mostly men and women missionaries who minister across the country, ranging from villages lost in the jungle to the country’s north,

Polish traces in Cameroon


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

AUSTRALIA'S FIRST GOLD DIGGER WAS
A POLISH EXPLORER
(By "BARTLE FRERE")
The locality where Explorers,
Robert O'Hara Burke, and William
John Wills perished on their return
journey from the Gulf of Carpentaria
in 1862 is close to Innaminka. This
centre is near the junction of Cooper's
Creek, with Strzelecki Creek, on the
western side of the Queensland bor-
der in that territory.
Strzelecki Creek was named in
honour of Count Edmund Paul Strze-
lecki (K.C.B., K.C.M.G., F.R.S.),
Polish explorer, scientist and philan-
thropist, the first gold digger in Aus-
tralia and the discoverer of Mount
Kosciusko. As Strzelecki Creek is
known to North Queensland cattle
men droving stock to the Adelaide
market some details of this remark-
able explorer may be of interest to
them, as well as to the mining
community.
Sir Edmund Paul de Strzelecki was
born in Poland, became a British sub-
ject by naturalisation as well as a
Knight Commander of the Bath and
a Knight Commander of St. Michael
and St. George. He spent only five
years in Australia from 1839 to 1843,
but during that period he was success-
ful in discovering gold in the Bathurst
district (N.S.W.) and County of Wel-
lington (N.S.W.), as well as coal in
Tasmania, and in exploring and naming
our highest mountain (Kosciusko).
Strzelecki travelled on foot over 7000
miles of New South Wales, Victoria
and Tasmania and made the first ex-
tensive geological and mineralogical
survey of the regions he crossed.
Governor Gipps was in office in
New South Wales when Strzelecki
made the first discovery of gold and at
this Governor's personal request the
explorer withheld from the public the
news of his successful prospecting.
His Excellency the Governor expressed
the fear of what might happen if 45,000
convicts suddenly discovered there
was gold to be picked up in the
Bathurst district and other localities
lying on the western side of the Blue
Mountains. Thus Strzelecki forfeited
his claim to a fortune in order to
please Governor Gipps and the first
gold rush was postponed for a further
ten years. Recent geographical publi-
cations also disclose that this explorer
found genuine traces of gold near the
future townships of Hartley and Wel-
lington (N.S.W.), during his excur-
sions along the Great Dividing Range.
Edmund Paul de Strzelecki was
born in the year 1796 in the Polish
province of Poznan, which had been
seized by Prussia three years previously
when, in spite or the heroism of the
great Polish patriot, Kosciusko, Poland
fell under the blows of the German
and Russian armies.
The boy (who was destined to be one
of Australia's great explorers) grew
up surrounded with many patriotic
anecdotes. He was then imbued with
a vision of the past glory and liberty
of his native country and with the
name of Kosciusko in his heart. It
must also be mentioned that Strzelecki
was descended from a very old family
of Polish knights, who traced their
origin back to the 13th century.
Amongst this ancient family were for-
mer soldiers, diplomats, prelates, and
farmers. In the 14th century a Strze-
lecki's name appeared in Poland's
"Magna Carta," in the 15th century
there was an Archbishop Strzelecki of
Lwow, in 1730 Peter Strzelecki settled
in Great Poland near Poznan and
married a local Polish bride. Their
son married a sister of Archbishop
Raczinski (Primate of Poland) and
from this marriage was born Edmund
Paul de Strzelecki, who was knighted
by Her Majesty Queen Victoria with
the Order of St. Michael and St.
George for his Australian exploration
and discoveries. Despite their illus-
trious connections the family, at the
time of Edmund's birth, were not in
a very affluent position.
The youth soon became a traveller.
At the age of 14 years his father sent
him to school in Warsaw and lodged
him at the home of a friend. When
Edmund had attained the age of 16
years he returned home and in the
absence of his parents packed his bags
and then disappeared for five years.
He enlisted as a soldier and was on
active service in the Napoleonic wars
for this period of absence from the
parental home. In the year 1818 his
brother Peter located him in the city
of Cracow and persuaded the prodigal
son to return to his family.
Strzelecki, at this period, had grown
into a handsome young man of 21
years and in his home town he soon
became a social success. During this
period he fell in love with Adyna
Turno, a young lady who loved him
in return. She was some years
younger than Edmund, and her father
did not approve of the lovers arrang-
ing to meet each other. They accord-
ingly met in secret and planned an
elopement. It was arranged that
Adyna would slip out of the home
while her father slept before the fire
previous to his having supper. This
plot miscarried, however, as the in-
tended father-in-law discovered Ed-
mund's plans and the chase was on.
Adyna was caught and her lover
found himself in such a torrid atmos-
phere that he left his home in Poland
never to return. Adyna did not for-
get her gallant lover. She continued
his sweetheart and remained un-
married up to her death. During the
next 40 years they corresponded, al-
though separated by many thousands
of miles of partially explored territory.
Strzelecki first set out for Heidel-
berg, (Germany). He making use of
money which his brother and sisters
had given to him, he became a student
at the university, studying regularly
for the first time such subjects as bot-
any, zoology, mineralogy and geology.
In the year 1830 he arrived in Scotland
and explored the highlands north of
the Caledonian Canal. During this
period he made very careful observa-
tions of the methods of Scottish sheep
farmers and these observations he
passed on to Australian pastoralists,
when discussing such matters during
his later sojourn in our pastoral areas.
He was a very apt student of the Eng-
lish language and, by his charm of
manner, he made many friends in
Edinburgh and London. After spending
four happy years rambling through
the British Isles he decided to visit
the United States of America. It is
not recorded in history how Strzelecki
acquired the funds for these travels.
Perhaps in the period (112 years ago),
it was comparatively inexpensive to
hitch-hike one's way through the
European countries and across the
States of North and South America
provided that one possessed the charm
of manner, the aristocratic elegance and
the conversational brilliance with which
our young explorer was credited.
However, in the year 1834 he took
his passage by ship from Newcastle,
(England), to New York. (U.S.A.) He
explored the eastern states of America
and visited their capitals, Boston, New
York, and Charleston, as well as
Niagara and the Great Lakes. He
also visited Montreal and Quebec,
Canada. From that dominion he
travelled to the southern states of
America and to Mexico and California
and thence to South America—Chile,
Argentina and Peru. In the year 1837
he set out from Chile for the Pacific
Islands and arrived in Sydney,
(N.S.W.) two years later (1839.)
Strzelecki kept careful records of all
he saw and, wherever possible, gave
precision to his notes by borrowing
scientific instruments to assist him.
Before reaching Australia his chief
contribution to science was his care-
ful geological survey and his theory of
origin of the main volcano on the is-
land of Hawaii.
He also had other interests besides
physical science. While in the United
States he had at least one interview
with President Andrew Jackson, and
had much to say on such questions
as the South American slave traffic
and the treatment of the Indians by
the Spaniards. In the Argentine he
was the guest of the dictator, General
Rosas. During his stay in California
he went gold prospecting, and he
visited the silver mines of Sonora. It
can thus be safely asserted that a very
experienced traveller stepped ashore
at Sydney Cove on the 27th of April,
1839, in the person of Count Edmund
Paul de Strzelecki. At the time it
his arrival Sydney had a rather un-
savoury reputation for burglary and
lawlessness. In his diary he records
that he left his watch and purse on
board, and armed himself with a stout
stick. On his return to his ship he
added, with surprise, the following
diary entry: "I found, however, on
that night in the streets of Sydney a
decency and a quiet which I have
never witnessed in any other of the
ports of the United Kingdom, no
drunkenness, no appearance of prosti-
tution, no sailors' quarrels were to be
seen."
Strzelecki's visit to New South
Wales was principally concerned with
mineralogical investigations, but he
soon became more interested in the
geology of this territory. His field of
scientific research was situated about
150 miles inland from the coast of
New South Wales, and ran parallel
to the eastern coast of Australia from
Port Stephens (N.S.W.) through
Westernport (Victoria) and along this
line in a southerly direction through
Tasmania. The researches led him in
1839 to the first discovery of gold in
Australia as abovementioned. It was
not generally known that Strzelecki
was the first successful "digger" in
Australia until a Legislative Councillor
named MacArthur revealed the fact in
the Legislative Council of New South
Wales, in 1853—that was 14 years after
the event.
It may be mentioned that Strzelecki
always worked on foot—his party be-
ing made up of three men, with two
pack horses. It must be assumed
that when he discovered the gold he
must have been alone, as otherwise
his companions must certainly have
divulged the secret. In the year 1840
Strzelecki decided to climb the highest
peak in the Alps on the New South
Wales—Victorian border. He had
often viewed the Alps while working
further east. It was actually not the
summit of the range which Strze-
lecki scaled and measured, but a
neighbouring peak. On the top he
found a rocky mass which reminded
him in its shape of the tomb of his
hero, Kosciusko, in the Cathedral of
Cracow (Poland), so he called the
mountain Kosciusko. Strzelecki found
the altitude to be 6510 feet, but a
neighbouring peak was later found to
be 7323 feet, and Strzelecki's name of
Kosciusko was transferred to it.
On his return to Sydney, 106 years
ago, after ascending the Australian
Alps and naming its highest peak after
the Polish hero Kosciusko. Count
Strzelecki wrote to his sweetheart
Adyna Turno, enclosing a mountain
flower from the Australian Alps, and
included the following message: "Here
is a flower from Mount Kosciusko, the
highest peak in Australia, the first in
the new world bearing a Polish name.
I believe that you will be the first
Polish woman to have a flower from
that mountain. Let it remind you
ever of freedom, patriotism and love."
Shortly afterwards, and in the same
year (1840), Strzelecki entered Vic-
toria and named the region he passed
through Gippsland, in honour of his
friend Governor Gipps, of New
South Wales. He worked slowly
south, backwards and forwards across
his line in the region of the Snowy
River, and then made for the coast
at Westernport and thence to Mel-
bourne. After a few weeks' rest he
set out for Tasmania where Sir John
Franklin, the famous Arctic explorer,
was then the Governor holding office.
Franklin welcomed Strzelecki like a
brother, and placed every official as-
sistance at his disposal—ships, men,
instruments and equipment.
Strzelecki's observations were
adopted as the basis of Launceston's
water supply, and of the great irriga-
tion scheme now harnessing the
mighty waters of the island's lakes.
This explorer also discovered coal and
other minerals, as well as exploring
parts of the hitherto unknown east
and west coasts of Tasmania. In the
year 1842, still assisted by Franklin,
he explored the islands of Bass Strait,
Wilson's Promontory, Sealers' Cove
and Corner Inlet. In the following
year (1842) Strzelecki sailed for
England via Singapore, Japan, China,
Malaya and Egypt. Two years later
(1845) he published in London: "The
Physical Description of New South
Wales and Van Dieman's Land," a
500-page book, for a long time the
standard work on Australia. This work
had been dedicated to Sir John Frank-
lin, who at that time, having re-
linquished his post as Governor of
Tasmania, was about to embark on his
last fatal journey to the North Pole.
The splendid work of Strzelecki in
Australia consisted of a five years
tour on foot over 7000 miles of coun-
try, constantly recording his discov-
eries with paper and pencil. The
Royal Geographical Society honoured
this explorer with its gold medal, and
Strzelecki applied for and was granted
British naturalisation. At this time
(1847-8) the Irish people were suffer-
ing from famine, due to the failure of
the potato crop, and Strzelecki, always
a philantrophist, was active on the
Committee of Relief. He was the chief
administrator of the relief in Ireland.
For these important services, he was
made a Knight Companion of the
Order of the Bath.
In the year 1849 he returned to Lon-
don, and was elected a Fellow of the
Royal Geographical and Royal
Societies. Though London lionised
him, he found time to promote the
immigration to Australia of thou-
sands of Irish families. When the
Crimean War broke out he assisted in
providing comforts for the British and
Allied troops, and supported very ably
Florence Nightingale's appeals for
help in her hospital work, which were
published in the "Times" of London.
Strzelecki never married, but in the
year 1857, at the age of 60 years, he
travelled to Geneva, where, under ro-
mantic circumstances, he met again
(after a separation of 40 years) the
girl he had loved as a boy and to
whom he had sent an Australian wild
flower from Mount Kosciusko. After
a short summer together on Lake
Constance the lovers separated, the
old lady returning to her home it
Pozen (Poland), and the old gentle-
man to his home in Saville Row, Lon-
don. They never met again, but con-
tinued to write to each other till the
end.
With regard to the discovery of
gold in New South Wales by this ex-
plorer in 1839, it is recorded that
Strzelecki was satisfied to waive his
claim to the actual precious metal
which was his right, but history does
not narrate whether he was hand-
somely rewarded to do so. All we
know is that from being a man with
meagre assets he became wealthy
enough to run an expensive London
house for 30 odd years, and to accept
a knighthood from Her Majesty
Queen Victoria, and never to work
again for his living.
In the year 1860, when he had at-
tained the age of 64 years, he was
honoured with the degree, honorary
DCL of Oxford, and nine years later
the Order of St. Michael and St.
George was conferred on him for his
Australian discoveries. Strzelecki con-
tinued to live a full and active life till
well into his seventies—riding for
exercise, dining out, and busying him-
self with his philantrophic work. In
1873, at the age of 77, his health be
came weaker, and he was no longer
able to leave his home at Seville Row.
However, he continued to receive his
friends at home till a few weeks be-
fore his death, on October 6, 1873. He
was buried at Kensal Green Cemetery,
in a modest grave, which remained
unadorned till a marble plaque cover-
Fix this texting it was placed there in 1943

AUSTRALIA'S FIRST GOLD DIGGER WAS A POLISH EXPLORER - Townsville Daily Bulletin (Qld. : 1907 - 1954) - 14 Jan 1947


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

THE THEORY OF PROBABILITIES IN PHYSICS THE GREAT Polish theoretical physicist, Marian Smoluchowski was a contemporary of Einstein's, older by a few years. He died during the First World War in Cracow in September 1917. His work in the theory of fluctuations and kinetic theory of gases, especially in the theory of Brownian motions, is well known to physicists. It is interesting though, to survey these pioneering contributions from the perspective of many decades and observe how the ideas of the theory of probabilities influenced the development of the kinetic or "particle" point of view in theoretical physics. Smoluchowski, at the same time. as and independently of Einstein, elaborated and carried forward the ideas of Maxwell and Boltzmann. Some of his fundamental contributions concerned the role of statistical fluctuations in phenomena involving assemblies of particles, and confirmed their importance in explaining phenomena like the Brownian motion and opalescence. One might say that, before him, most studies were concerned with the thermodynamic variables representing the first means or expected values of the relevant random variables. Because it went further into an examination of the deviations and second moments, the work of Smoluchowski gave further confirmation to the reality of a kinetic picture of matter. It is instructive to consider the increasing role of the probabilistic approach during the years that followed his work. For 241 S. M. Ulam, Science, Computers, and People © Birkhäuser Boston 1986 Science, Computers, and People one thing, quantum theory generalized this approach, extended it, and made it even more basic. It is true that what was called an assembly of elementary particles now forms a more general, if less concrete, picture. Sometimes, in considering nuclear phenomena, one pictures a collection of a considerable number of "virtual" particles or events. The statistical approach like the one, for example, used by Fermi for collision processes in meson production is often very useful even when the number of particles involved is rather small! Here again, the study of fluctuations or deviations from first means is especially important, since the number of the particles is large, though not enormously so. Moreover, in the more classical fields of physics, for instance in hydrodynamics, the ideas which originate historically in thermodynamics (that is statistical treatment) find ever wider applications - to mention only the theory of turbulence in this connection. It is interesting, even today, to reread som

Marian Smoluchowski and the Theory of Probabilities in Physics


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IT GROUPED 400,000 COMBATANTS LOYAL TO THE POLISH GOVERNMENT IN EXILE
*Armia Krajowa: 75 years ago was founded the largest resistance movement of the WW2*
@ElentirENG 


Español2·14·2017 · 19:00  2
The French resistance of the Second World War is world famous. Nevertheless, it was not the most numerous, a position owned by *the main organization of the Polish resistance.*

They began the resistance before finishing the nazi occupation of Poland

Precisely today marks the 75th anniversary of the founding of that organization: the *Armia Krajowa (AK, Home Army).* Of course, the Poles were not idle until 1942. After all, and unlike other countries, *Poland had not signed any surrender before the nazis* and their soldiers continued to fight on almost all European fronts. *The first organization of the Polish resistance was the Służba Zwycięstwu Polski* (Service of the Victory of Poland), created 27 of September of 1939, that is to say, days before the completion of the German occupation of the part of Poland that Hitler had Awarded in his secret pact with Stalin in August of that year.

A democratic and strongly Catholic movement

This first organization was replaced on November 17, 1939 by the Związek Walki Zbrojnej (Union of Armed Struggle), which on February 14, 1942 -on today’s day- became the Armia Krajowa. *The AK was characterized by being an organization loyal to the Polish Government in exile*, which was based in London. It fought to return freedom and democracy to Poland, and it did it by bringing together people of different political and creed tendencies, although *mainly the AK was made up of Catholics.* In fact, its oath said:

_“*Before God Almighty and Mary the Blessed Virgin, Queen of the Polish Crown, I pledge allegiance to my Fatherland, the Republic of Poland.* I pledge to steadfastly guard Her honour, and to fight for Her liberation with all my strength, even to the extent of sacrificing my own life.”_

Sabotage and intelligence operations

*The AK counted in its ranks with about 400,000 members (both men and women), and its actions against the nazis in Poland were counted by tens of thousands*, with numerous attacks on military bases, infrastructure and personnel of the German forces. In addition, they played an important role as an intelligence service: *43% of all reports received by British intelligence from continental Europe during the war came from the Polish resistance.* They not only provided reports on the situation in Poland, but also in Germany: for example, *the AK provided the United Kingdom with valuable information about V-1 flying bombs and V-2 missiles* used by the Germans to attack Great Britain. But no doubt one of his most audacious intelligence operations was made by the Polish officer Witold Pilecki, who let himself be captured on 19 September 1940 to be taken to the Auschwitz concentration camp, to obtain information on what the Germans were doing there. After spending 949 days in that hell, *Pilecki managed to escape and wrote a detailed report that was sent to the Polish Government in exile*, which communicated it to the British, with the request to carry out an aerial attack that allowed a massive jailbreak of prisoners from the camp. Nevertheless, *the British considered “exaggerated” the report*, discarding the operation.

The only movement of resistance that created a group of aid to Jews

*The AK was the only organization of resistance of World War II that organized a service of aid to the Jews: the Żegota.* This action posed a huge risk to those involved, since Poland was the only occupied country in which the nazis punished all aid to the Jews with the immediate execution of the person involved and of all the inhabitants of his house. Despite this, 450,000 Poles hid Jews and 1.2 million Poles took part in actions to hide or rescue Jews. *Thanks to the Żegota, some 25,000 Polish Jews were saved from extermination.* In addition, AK provided arms and support to Jewish resistance in the Warsaw Ghetto during its uprising in the spring of 1943. *AK itself had Jews in his high command*, such as Marceli Handelsman, Jerzy Makowiecki and Ludwik Widerszal.

Cichociemni: AK’s elite commands

Special mention also deserves *the Cichociemni* (a compound word that could be translated as “silent and dark”), *an elite unit formed in the United Kingdom by more than three hundred Polish soldiers* who had managed to reach Britain after the evacuation of Dunkirk. They were trained to do sabotage operations in Poland, where they were parachuted. Its first operation was executed on February 15, 1941, and remained active until the end of December 1944, when Poland was occupied by the Soviets.* Of the 316 Cichociemni released in the country, 103 died during the war in combat, executed or in accidents, and 9 of them were executed after the war by the Communist government* installed by Stalin in Poland.

The Warsaw Uprising and Stalin’s Revenge

Undoubtedly,* the most important operation of the AK was the “Akcja Burza” (Operation Tempest)*. This organization undertook a series of armed uprisings in several Polish cities in the summer of 1944. *The most important was the Warsaw Uprising, which began on August 1st and would last two months*, waiting for the Soviets to cross the Vistula River. Nevertheless, Stalin decided to revenge of the Polish victory over Bolsheviks in 1920: *the Soviet forces stopped their advance before the Polish capital during that time, allowing to the Germans to put down completely the rebellion*, something that the nazis did with great brutality, leaving the Polish capital practically devastated.

The Soviet occupation and the betrayal of the communists to AK

The Armia Krajowa was very weak after the Warsaw Uprising. *Its relations with the Soviets had not been good, especially after the discovery of the graves of the forest of Katyn*, in which the NKVD buried to the thousands of Polish officers to whom Stalin ordered to assassinate after occupying Eastern Poland in 1939. *Fate of the members of the AK after the Soviet occupation of Poland would be unfortunate.* Already in July 1944, during Operation Ostra Brama -the liberation of the city of Vilnius, present capital of Lithuania-, *the Soviets deported or executed the members of the AK that participated in the combat after to have defeated to the Germans. *They would not be the last. Stalin considered that the AK was a threat to his desire to establish a communist puppet government in Poland. *Some of the 60,000 AK members who had survived the war were detained by the Soviets. Many of them were tortured, and 50,000 were eventually sent to Gulags in Siberia.* The Polish communist government offered an amnesty to the remaining ones, but it was a deception used to capture many of them, who ended up imprisoned or executed. *Witold Pilecki, a war hero, was treated as a traitor and executed by the Communists* after the war.

The WiN: resistance continued against communist occupation of Poland

*The end of World War II meant, for the Poles, the change from one dictatorship (the nazi) to another (communist). *Many former members of the AK were forced into exile or clandestinity, and a part of them participated in the Wolność i Niezawisłość (Freedom and Independence), which *would maintain its struggle against the communist dictatorship until 1952 as guerrillas*, wearing the same uniforms as the Poles had dressed when their country was invaded by the nazis in 1939. Treated as bandits and terrorists by the communist government, *today in Poland they are known as the “cursed soldiers” and are considered heroes.*

Armia Krajowa: 75 years ago was founded the largest resistance movement of the WW2


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish governor helped US buy Alaska 150 years ago today*
23:58, 30.03.2017

inShare


150 years ago today USA paid Russia USD 7,2 mln for 1,5 sq. km of land, namely Alaska. A Russian historian Aleksandr Petrov talks Polish contribution to the history of Alaska and its after-sale fate.
Petrov said that the signing of the Alaska Sale Agreement to the US made the region a place of symbiosis of cultures. Petrov mentioned a number of Polish people who were part of the early history of American Alaska.

One of them was Gawriła Politkowski, from the Polish noble family, a member of Political Affairs Council at the board of the Russian-American Company, an institution which decided on the fate of Alaska. 

Among other Polish names mentioned by the Russian historian in the Alaskan context were Pawel Buraczek, one of the vice admirals of the Pacific Fleet, Aleksandr Wiszniewski (Wisniewski) from Vilnius, and Feliks Pietraszkiewicz, a skipper on „Mikolaj I” ship. 

In Petrov's opinion Polish researchers should address issue of the Polish input in Alaska's history.

A long time passed before the Americans began to exploit Alaska economically after they bought it from Russia. Instead the area quickly became a haven for all manner of criminals and smugglers from throughout the United States as well as Russia and Canada.

And this is where another Polish thread of American Alaska history begins. Wlodzimierz Krzyzanowski, a Polish-born U.S. government official was sent there as a representative of the US adaministration to fight crime. Born in Poland’s Wielkopolska region, Krzyzanowski arrived in America at the age of 21, fleeing persecution after his conspiratorial activities during the Spring of Nations were uncovered. He owed his promotion to the rank of general in the United States to his role in America’s Civil War. He also took part in negotiations on the purchase of the Russian colony. Highly valued by the American elites, Krzyzanowski seemed to be the ideal man for the job.(PAP)
mr/

Polish governor helped US buy Alaska 150 years ago today | News | Polish Press Agency


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Polish-Arabian Horse: A Very Brief History*
Posted by Justine Jablonska on March 20, 2011 at 11:30 am



_The history of the Polish-Arabian horse is complex and fascinating; others have covered it much more comprehensively. But here’s a very brief snapshot:_

*16th century:* Writings in Poland mention pure-bred Arabians. Used by the Turkish army, they’re taken by Poles as spoils of war.

*1699:* Poland’s truce with Turkey, so – no more spoils of war. Poles travel to the desert to purchase Arabians from tribesmen and use the horses to upgrade their own, local stock. The offspring are used for cavalry, farm work and carriage pulling.

*World War I:* Polish Arabian studs nearly decimated. _“_Of the 500 Arabian broodmares in Poland in 1914, only 25 still lived in 1918” (“History’s Hooves,” March/April 1998 print edition, _Saudi Aramco World)._

*1921:* Poland has regained its independence following the war. A new Arabian breeding program is established at Janów Podlaski Stud.

*1920s:* The Arabian Horse Breeding Society is formed in Poland; its first Stud book is published.

*1930s:* A few Americans import Polish Arabians (notably, Henry B. Babson of Chicago and J.M. Dickinson of Tennessee).

*World War II:* Poland loses 89 percent of its broodmares (“History’s Hooves”). More than 80 percent of Janów Podlaski’s horses perish in the 1939 war campaign; the Stud is severely damaged. But some horses are saved by Polish horsemen determined to keep the Polish Arabian in Poland.

*Post-World War II:* Hungary sends Arabian mares to Poland to help rebuild Poland’s breeding program. The Polish Stud also uses Russian Arabians for that same purpose.

*Late 1950s:* British breeder Patricia Lindsay buys Polish Arabians for her own program and becomes a purchasing agent for Americans.

*Today:* Poland has three state Studs – Janów Podlaski, Michałów and Białka – as well as private Studs, and “proudly serves as the wellspring for the greatest Arabian horses in the world,” according to Horsefly Film’s trailer for their new documentary film, “Path to Glory: The Rise and Rise of the Polish Arabian horse.” Read Justine Jablonska’s interview with the filmmakers here.

The Polish-Arabian Horse: A Very Brief History


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Rapp-Kopańska. An unusual agent of the Home Army

POLAND
Katarzyna Kaczorowska
*Zofia Rapp-Kopańska. An unusual agent of the Home Army*
Zofia Rapp-Kochańska-Rylska née Konieczka. Thanks to her beauty, intelligence and excellent German knowledge she was one of the best Home Army Intelligence agents

My first impression when I met her at the contact point (...) was: how nice she is! She was twenty-two years old, her hair a grain of color, a charming, slightly melancholy smile. Mourning for her husband, a black dress, emphasized her beauty. "

Yes, Zofia Rapp described Stanisław Jankowski "Agaton" - head of the Legalization and Technology Department in the Division of the Second General Headquarters of the Home Army, cichociemny.

Various encyclopedias write about her in this way: an intelligence officer of the Home Army Main Command, Department II of Information and Intelligence to the Third Reich, a lecture of the West in the Intelligence Department of "Stall". She established the location of the "Tirpitz" battleship, won the plans for a battery factory for submarines in Hamburg, a participant in the Warsaw Uprising, a widow of the dark-weather luncheon Janie Kochański, pseud. Maciek, later wife of Zbigniew Ścibor-Rylski. So much the official biography behind which there is a woman of flesh and blood. Not only great beauty and elegance, but also intelligence.

She was born on August 25, 1918 in Berlin. Miss Konieczka, because that was her maiden name, she married a merchant from Poznań, Janusz Rapp. Graduate of the Municipal Co-education Junior High School in Poznań, ul. Podgórna - started its studies in 1938 - the wedding took place on April 22, 1940, when Wielkopolska was already the Land of Warta, and the power over the life and death of the Poles living there was held by Arthur Greiser, who immediately introduced terror, mass executions, deportations, arrests . That is why Zofia and Janusz fled to Warsaw, to the General Government. 





Zofia, who was born in Berlin, but after 1918 lived with her parents in Poznań, she spoke German perfectly. It was one of the trumps that allowed her to travel with missions to the Third Reich, from where she brought the priceless information to the Allies.
Zofia, a happy married woman, was very short. Widowed on May 7, 1942. But not only because of her completely changed her life.Maybe it is through this Berlin, or maybe through Poznań, which until 1918 was after all a city located in the Prussian partition, or maybe just because of the care of parents for her education, she spoke German well.Without a foreign accent, like a native German. And it was language, contact skills and beauty that made Marie Springer on fake German papers travel between Warsaw, Berlin, Hamburg, Heidelberg, Hanover, Ludwigshafen and Saarbrücken, gaining irreplaceable information and materials that were not allowed to get into the wrong hands. And they got in her hands ...

Thanks to the Poles working as forced laborers in the Hannover - Stöcken factory producing submarine batteries, she gained information that would allow allies to carry out an air raid on the factory.

As a courier, she traveled with a special double-bottomed suitcase - she carried her intelligence reports and food cards falsified by the Department of Legalization and Home Army Intelligence Techniques.She exchanged these cards in the Reich - for two false from the black market trader she received one authentic one.

Her documents - volksdeutschki by the name of Marie Springer - were faked perfectly, but not only thanks to the skills of counterfeiters working for the Home Army, she once entered Berlin in a wagon full of officers returning from the Eastern Front. Zofia was unlucky enough to bomb the city, during which the authorities closed the capital to civilians from outside. She was smuggled with officers who could not resist the beauty and charm of an elegant blonde.

In Berlin, she not only exchanged fake food cards, but also visited her family. And during one of her visits, my aunt met a cousin of a servant on the "Tirpitz" battleship - the twin of the sunken "Bismarck". This is a true gift from the fate, because - firstly - the allies unsuccessfully tried to track the largest Kriegsmarine ship, threatening convoys flowing to Murmansk, and second - the German officer had a huge need to impress a beautiful cousin and, regardless of the requirements of war and the need for discretion, praised impossibly what he does and where.

In this way Zofia Rapp obtained unquestionable information - "the lone ruler of the North," as the ship was called - stationed in one of the Norwegian fjords.





It was Zofia Rapp who determined where Kriegsmarine "hid" the battleship Tirpitz, called the lone ruler of the North, the terror of the Allied convoys
In September 1943, "Tirpizt" was used in combat - as a support for the landing at Spitsbergen. Together with the battleship "Scharnhorst" and nine destroyers and units of the 349th Grenadier Regiment, the Germans occupied the island in a few days. After the operation "Tirpitz" was directed to the fiords, but the presence of this powerful ship, which could be used at any time for the next sea operation, literally paralyzed the British. It was known that "Tirpitz" must be disposed of. However, it was not known exactly where it was hidden.And it was the long language of Zofia's cousin and her skills that in September 1943, the operation "Source" was carried out - six X submarines attacked the German heavy surface ships gathered in the Altafiord fjord. Explosive charges placed under "Tirpitz" caused serious damage. The British lost six (all used in action) miniature submarines and nine killed and six captive members of their crews. The next and decisive blow was decided a year later - on November 12, 1944. The Allies used heavy Lancaster bombers armed with heavy Tallboy bombs, weighing 5.45 tons. After a direct hit with two bombs close to the ship's side, the ship quickly sank in Tromsø, taking a significant portion of the crew 

Google Translate


----------



## Taz




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> View attachment 213602



I don't think that's in Poland, but rather in Russia.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's in Poland, but rather in Russia.
Click to expand...

"don't think" The Polish motto.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's in Poland, but rather in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't think" The Polish motto.
Click to expand...


I think that's more along the lines of the Western European motto, why else would they go from colonial racial genocide, to multicultural racial suicide, so quickly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Pole named Europe's best firefighter*
30.08.2018 09:40
Polish man Rafał Bereza has been named Europe’s toughest firefighter after winning a two-day competition in Hungary, according to reports.





Photo: Public Domain



Bereza, who serves at the fire department in Chełm, in Poland’s east, beat 170 other competitors to secure the title, onet.pl reported.

Five other Poles joined Bereza in the top ten on the leaderboard, according to onet.pl.

“Thanks to my preparation for the event I am a more agile firefighter and can bring help faster to people in need after an accident or in case of a fire,” Bereza said.

He compared the competition to fighting a fire on the third floor of a building.

“A firefighter is never alone, he has equipment, sometimes a hose with water or equipment to pry open a door. In the competition we carry 20 kilograms while wearing full respiratory protection mask, helmet, gloves ... and have to rescue an 80-kilogram person,” Bereza said.

With the victory under his belt, Bereza is now gearing up for world championships in the US in mid-October. (vb)

Pole named Europe's best firefighter


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Professor Andrzej Udalski awarded the Karl Schwarzschild Medal*





PAP/Paweł Supernak; 19.08.2016
Professor Andrzej Udalski from the Astronomical Observatory of the University of Warsaw is this year`s recipient of the most important award in the field of astronomy and astrophysics in Germany, the Karl Schwarzschild Medal awarded by the German Astronomische Gesellschaft.

Prof, Andrzej Udalski was honoured for his pioneering contribution to the development of a new field of astrophysical research: Time Domain Astronomy, which studies the variability of brightness and other parameters of the objects in the Universe at different time scales.

The society founded in 1863 is one of the oldest in the world, and the Karl Schwarzschild Medal has been awarded for 60 years. Information on the award was announced during the Members Assembly of the German Astronomical Society during the Congress of the International Astronomical Union in Vienna. The official presentation of the Medal combined with the laureate`s lecture will take place next year during the German astronomers congress in Stuttgart.

"Andrzej Udalski has significantly contributed to almost all areas of astronomy. For over 25 years he has been running the OGLE project, since its inception one of the largest surveys of sky variability and a laboratory of pioneering research in the field of +time domain astronomy+" - commented President of the German Astronomical Society, Prof. Joachim Wambsganss.

In his projects, Prof. Udalski studied extrasolar planets thanks to the effect of gravitational microlensing. He is also interested in methods of transits and studies of variable stars of various types. The scientist also obtained important new information on the structure of the Milky Way and galaxies from the Local Group and quasars.

Prof. Udalski`s and the OGLE team`s research significantly affects many areas of modern astrophysics. The laureate of the Karl Schwarzschild Medal not only supervised the observations and data analysis and interpretation, but also designed the OGLE project observation system and built wide-angle cameras for its individual phases.

Currently, the OGLE project uses a CCD mosaic camera composed of 32 detectors. It is one of the largest scientific instruments of this type in the world. Professor Udalski`s work also includes real-time data analysis in combination with an early-warning system, which enables other observers around the world to quickly react to unexpected astronomical events.

Professor Andrzej Udalski is a full member of the Polish Academy of Sciences, a member of the Polish Academy of Learning and since 2012 also a foreign member of the American National Academy of Sciences. He received many prestigious scientific awards during his academic work, recently the Tycho Brahe 2018 prize awarded by the European Astronomical Society (EAS) and the Dan David Prize 2017 awarded by the Dan David Foundation and the University of Tel Aviv. In 2002, he received the Foundation for Polish Science Prize, and in 2009 the prestigious European Research Council grant ERC-IDEAS for experienced researchers.

The list of previous recipients of the Karl Schwarzschild Medal includes the names of the world`s greatest astronomers. In 1981, the medal was awarded to one of the greatest astronomers of the twentieth century, the late Professor Bohdan Paczyński.

Professor Andrzej Udalski awarded the Karl Schwarzschild Medal


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Field hockey: Poland rout Lithuania 11-0 in Olympic qualifier*
30.08.2018 13:30
Poland have thrashed Lithuania 11-0 in another convincing field hockey win as part of a campaign to qualify for the 2020 Olympics.





Poland's Bartosz Żywiczka (centre) in action against Lithuania. Photo: PAP/Jakub Kaczmarczyk

The victory on Wednesday saw the Polish national men's field hockey team clearing another hurdle on the road to qualifying for the Olympic Games in Tokyo.

Dominik Kotulski scored four goals for the Polish team in the match, which was played in Gniezno, central-western Poland, as part of the first round of the Hockey Series Open tournament.

The Poles, coached by Karol Śnieżek, were on Thursday set to take on the Czech Republic in their next match at the tournament.

Poland on Tuesday routed Cyprus 17-0 in their first Olympic qualifier.

The two best teams of the Hockey Series Open tournament will advance to the next round of Olympic qualifiers.

Field hockey: Poland rout Lithuania 11-0 in Olympic qualifier


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Witold Gombrowicz, and to Hell with Culture*
*Benjamin Paloff*


Witold Gombrowicz is probably the most important twentieth-century novelist most Western readers have never heard of, which is to say that he is the kind of writer whose following consists largely of other writers, whose faith in Gombrowicz's under-recognized genius has led them to shower him with superlatives. Susan Sontag, in her introduction to the recent English translation of _Ferdydurke,_ his ironic masterpiece, calls him brilliant. John Updike takes this praise one step further, noting that Gombrowicz is "one of the profoundest of late moderns." Milan Kundera ranks him among Joyce and Proust as one of the seminal figures in modern literature. His writings are beloved in France, where they have long been available in competent translations, and where Gombrowicz himself spent the last years of his life. And in his native Poland, Gombrowicz remains something of a cultural legend almost thirty-five years after his death; in a publishing market that frequently casts its best literature out of print, all Gombrowicz's books are easily available, as are any number of volumes about his life and work. The official website of Radom, a lackluster city in central Poland near the small town where Gombrowicz was born, proudly proclaims him alongside Jan Kochanowski (an excellent Renaissance poet) and director Andrzej Wajda as having lived there (or at least as having had some association with the area, which is important enough for the local cultural imagination). And the Polish Ministry of Culture has officially proclaimed 2004 "The Year of Gombrowicz," which will include a plethora of conferences and cultural events marking the one hundredth anniversary of the author's birth.

It's just the sort of thing that Gombrowicz-or a certain side of him-would abhor. From his very first book, a collection of short stories called _Memoirs from a Time of Immaturity_ (1933; later entitled _Bakakaj,_ and including the story "The Rat"), Gombrowicz raged against what he saw as the aristocratic conservatism of Polish culture, the formality of men bowing and kissing ladies' hands in greeting, the general insistence on how Poland's grand destiny had been sidetracked by a century of partition and occupation, and perhaps most of all the uncritical reverence for such cultural heroes as Copernicus (of questionable nationality), Mickiewicz (the national poet, actually born in Lithuania), and Chopin (half-Polish, who spent most of his life in France). Early in his three-volume _Diary,_ itself an extraordinary record of an author at play, Gombrowicz asks, "What does Mrs. Smith have in common with Chopin?" Next to nothing, but that's not even the worst of it. What Gombrowicz found truly frustrating-even dangerous-is how his country's inferiority complex, its need to remind the world time and again how Polish culture is just as great-nay, greater-than that of the West, cripples the individual, forces him to memorize verses and dates and to behave in a manner befitting the great civilization that is Poland. Or at least this is the attitude represented in the preponderance of Gombrowicz's work, any treatment of which is obliged to bear the disclaimer that you can never fully trust an author so fond of irony and masks. Indeed, writing about Gombrowicz's attitude toward Polish culture is kind of like writing an obituary for someone who didn't believe in death.

That said, the individual's battle against the strictures of culture remained a lifelong obsession for Gombrowicz. In his early work in particular, this theme manifests itself as a battle between maturity-that is, the social expectation that the individual will behave according to a given code, a superego imposed from above-and "immaturity," the freedom to do as one will and, in general, not to give a damn. This is the central conflict in "The Rat": a retired judge captures a troublesome vagabond and does his best to rein in his "particularly massive nature," which offends the judge's sense of order and propriety. In "The Honorable Kraykowski's Dancer," the story that opens the same collection, the protagonist becomes so obsessed with the regal manners of an attorney and his wife that he does everything he can to subvert the lawyer's individuality, for example, by paying for his daily pastries in advance. "Imagine this," he addresses the reader conspiratorially. "A lawyer comes out of a public restroom, reaches for his fifteen cents, and learns that the bill has already been settled. How does he feel then?" And famously, in _Ferdydurke_ (1937), a thirty-year-old man is enslaved by his old schoolmaster and thrown back into the classroom, where he finds it impossible to gain freedom without first enduring endless humiliations. In each of these instances, no one really needs to bother about the totalitarianism that will later occupy Poland and preoccupy so much of its literature. For Gombrowicz, culture itself, with its insistence on acceptable norms, is plenty totalitarian as it is, thank you very much.

Which brings us to the curious irony of the author's fate. In 1939, following the publication of _Memoirs from a Time of Immaturity,_ a play called _Ivona, Princess of Burgundy,_ and _Ferdydurke_ (plus, truth be told, a second novel, _The Possessed,_ which appeared under a pseudonym and wasn't acknowledged by its author for thirty years), Gombrowicz was invited to enjoy the maiden voyage of a cruise ship across the Atlantic. He set sail and arrived in Buenos Aires. Then the Nazis invaded Poland, followed by the Soviets, and that was that: Gombrowicz was in Argentina with no money and no Spanish. He remained there for over two decades, utterly impoverished, relying for his survival on a contingent of Polish expatriates who were, like most communities in emigration, more conservative than his critics back in Poland. This is the subject of his hilarious 1953 novel _Trans-Atlantyk,_which features a protagonist named Witold Gombrowicz and is written in a specialized narrative style of the old Polish nobility, a wholly appropriate medium for the stuffy circumstances in which the author found himself.

Yes, appropriate. In fact, Gombrowicz's prose has never been as absurd as journalistic reductions would have it, since it is always-both thematically and linguistically-a consistent, even systematic response to a set of cultural, philosophical, and psychological problems. "The Rat" provides an excellent case-in-point: it is the language of obsession and fetish, with its concatenated synonyms and spontaneous singing, its repetition and play. The writing is at once extremely poetic and anti-conventional, a stylistically "mature" prose expressing the lushness and buoyancy of immaturity. Gombrowicz's early critics attacked his lack of restraint, his sometimes childlike delight in language, his flirtation with excess and arbitrariness. (The collection's second title, _Bakakaj,_ is itself arbitrarily chosen; Gombrowicz took the name from one of his streets in Buenos Aires, as he later explained, "the way we name dogs, simply in order to tell one from another.")

Gombrowicz's opponents took such games as an affront, an attack against all that was right and proper in Polish culture, as an assertion of the individual against his context, and perhaps a few of them still do. Just the other day in Kraków, I was enjoying a late dinner of beer and kielbasa when a Polish acquaintance (he actually grew up in Canada, but he's a hell of a lot more Polish than I'll ever be, as he kept reminding me) suggested that Czechs have no culture of their own. "Certainly they do," I insisted, and went on to praise their extraordinary literature, their rich heritage of music and language. "No," he said, "it's all Austro-Hungarian." I pointed out how the Austro-Hungarian Empire had occupied all of southern Poland, including Kraków, for well over a century, occasionally inciting the peasants to saw their Polish landlords in half. This, I suppose, is how a situation escalates. He started rattling off the standard roster of Polish cultural heroes, and that's when I began to channel Witold Gombrowicz. "What does Mrs. Smith have in common with Chopin?" I asked. My interlocutor bristled, became very solemn, and told me in no uncertain terms that making such remarks on the street would give me an opportunity to use my health insurance, which he hoped was comprehensive

Witold Gombrowicz, and to Hell with Culture - Words Without Borders


----------



## Sbiker

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's in Poland, but rather in Russia.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's all Russian guys from popular mems


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
#technology & innovation
Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
Published: Jan 4 2017
Share
32
It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...

The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.

Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.

_This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._


_

_


*A monk who travelled across the ocean*




Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.

In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.

At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.

Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.

*A fateful autopsy*




Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.

The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.

Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.

*Go on, shoot me*




Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.

Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.

Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.

Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe. 

*Enter the Polish Edison*




Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.

Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).

Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line. 

*The double life of a silk vest*
Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks). 

It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric. 

Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.

*Inches from an alternate history*




Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness. 

In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.

Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…

As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.

*Legacy today*




Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.

Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.

As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!

The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland marks August Agreement anniversary*
30.08.2018 14:18
The Solidarity trade union on Thursday celebrated 38 years since the August Agreement was signed in the northern city of Gdańsk, marking the beginning of the end of communism in Poland.





A mural in Gdańsk depicts Lech Wałęsa inking the August Agreement. Photo: Artur Andrzej/Wikimedia Commons (CC0)

Members of Solidarity, the biggest trade union in Poland with roots in the agreement, said the anniversary was a tribute to “the anonymous heroes” who took part in workers' protests of August 1980.

Meanwhile, the leader of the ruling conservative Law and Justice party, Jarosław Kaczyński, said in a letter that Poland would not be free today “if it had not been for the sacrifice of a generation of patriots who fought for their homeland’s liberty”.

Workers of the Gdańsk shipyard, led by Lech Wałęsa -- who would go on to be Poland’s first democratically elected president and a Nobel Peace Prize winner -- went on strike in August 1980, demanding better pay, the reinstatement of an unfairly sacked colleague, and a monument to workers who had died in protests ten years earlier.

Workers from other cities joined the strike, leading the communist regime to make concessions.

The August Agreement, signed on August 31, 1980, was seen by the regime as a peaceful way to end the protests. The deal led to relaxed censorship and allowed for independent trade unions.

This ultimately allowed the Solidarity Trade Union to gain ground and helped lead to the end of communism in Poland in 1989

Poland marks August Agreement anniversary


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Best export products from Poland*
by Ewelina Nurczyk in: Free Time, 10 Aug 2017    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


0 Comments

UK farmers started thinking about moving their companies to Poland ahead of Brexit.






*2. Dairy*
When the Polish landscape is not full of fruit trees, it is crowded with… milk cows, which drive the thriving dairy business in Poland. Polish milk, cheese or yoghurts fill the shelves not only in Europe, but even in such remote markets as China or Japan. Do you have your favourite Polish milk products?

*3. Doors & windows*
Who knows? Maybe your favourite door or window has been made in Poland! Polish producers overtook Germans as leaders of window & door manufacturing in 2015 and are now the biggest exporters in this branch of business in Europe. Who knows, maybe your future is at your Polish doorstep?

*4. Furniture*
Speaking of nest-making, Poles are also one of the leading producers of furniture in Europe. The export is growing by leaps and bounds and in 2016 furniture was the fourth biggest group of Polish products sold abroad – not only to Germany or France, but also Poland’s eastern neighbours, Arabic countries and the US.

Will Polish technology innovators also become worldwide phenomena?
Learn more about Polish startups.

*5. Vehicles & boats*
Whether these are public transport buses by Polish Solaris, trams by PESA from Bydgoszcz or exclusive yachts – there is a lot of demand for them abroad. Foreign customers buy them constantly, making Polish vehicles and ships one of the most popular ones in Europe. Next time, while sailing on the Mediterranean, check if your boat has not been made in Poland.

*6. Cosmetics*
In the recent years the export of cosmetics produced in Poland has been growing by more than 7.4 per cent per year. The three most prominent importers of Polish cosmetics are the UK, Germany and Russia. This goes to show that Polish beauty brands do well in very mature markets with high expectations towards products and gives hope for even better results in the future. Let us know if you own any skincare or makeup products made in Poland.

*





7. White goods*
Washing machines, fridges, cookers… These are very often manufactured in Poland by big international companies leading this business worldwide. Indesit, Electrolux, BSH, Whirlpool and Samsung have their manufacturing plants in Poland and export it mainly to EU countries as well as Russia. 

*8. Video games*
Ever heard of _The Witcher_? _Sniper Games_? _Call of Juarez_? These are all Polish titles produced by companies from Poland, CD Projekt Red, CI Games and Techland. Millions of avid gamers buy them every year worldwide and their popularity is on the rise as new titles are being added to the series. Do you have your favourite Polish video game?

*9. Programmers*
Polish programmers are a professional group that does exceptionally well in all work environments, both in Poland and outside the country. The IT experts from Poland are regularly ranked as one of the best professionals in the industry in such contests as TopCoder, Google Code Jam, Facebook Hacker Cup, Hello World Open, International Collegiate Programming Contest, and so on… No wonder some of them are always welcome in the Silicon Valley!

*10. Goalkeepers*
The last one’s for football fans, who must have noticed the abundance of Polish goalkeepers in all major leagues, especially in Europe. While the Polish national team is gradually climbing to the top of all rankings, it is the goalies that are a total export hit. For instance, in the season 2015/16 there were more goalkeepers than players on other positions in the English cups! After all, most football fanatics know such names as Dudek, Szczęsny, Fabiański, Boruc or Tomaszewski!
Best export products from Poland


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Leszek Kolakowski*
Outspoken Polish philosopher and one-time communist frozen out for his trenchant views


Michael Simmons

Wed 22 Jul 2009 13.54 EDTFirst published on Wed 22 Jul 2009 13.54 EDT

*Shares*
6





 Kolakowski warned against philosophers who lacked self-doubt Photograph: Effigie/Effigie/Leemage/Writer Pictures
From the confines of a number of academic armchairs, on either side of the iron curtain, Leszek Kolakowski, the Polish-born philosopher and one-time communist, who has died at the age of 81, understood better than most the true nature of communism in practice. He had joined the Polish Workers' party – as the communists called themselves – while a teenager as it took power after the second world war, and went on to become one of its most distinguished luminary teachers. Twenty-three years later, as he began to speak out at the time of the Prague Spring of 1968, his ideas were so trenchant that he was forced to leave the party and his home country to start a new life, teaching on related themes in Britain and the US.

But even in exile, it was soon apparent that his deeply critical views got through to his homeland and remained hugely influential. Adam Michnik, one of the leading intellectuals of the Solidarity era, writing from his prison cell, described him as one of the most prominent creators of contemporary Polish culture.

Kolakowski's great strength as a philosopher and historian, and therefore his most serious crime, was that he had been a practising and highly influential party member during the Stalin era. He knew the party intimately from the inside, and by the late 1950s was teaching up-and-comers at the party school and editing its publications. Philosophically, he was extraordinarily well-informed, and there was no stopping him from talking and writing about party policy-making, and a host of other issues, at great length.

Only 10 years after leaving Poland, he observed that the Soviet-imposed regime had, in fact, proved less effective in Poland than elsewhere in eastern Europe, for the simple reason that Poles had always been sceptical of Russian ideas. Looking back at the events of the "Polish October" of 1956, he commented that the country's then political leader, Wladyslaw Gomulka, had, in effect, lost control, and the hoped-for "social and cultural renewal" had failed. "The October events," he wrote in 1976, "started a process of reversal".

In another essay, published in 1971, he declared that "intellectuals are necessary to communism as people who are free in their thinking and superfluous as opportunists. Theoretical work cannot be useful to the revolutionary movement if it is controlled by anything besides scientific stringency and the striving for true knowledge." To make a fetish of Marxism, he added, means that instead of being the lifeblood of intellectual life, it can become its poison.

Advertisement
Even in his youth, Kolakowski, born in Radom, south of Warsaw, of well-to-do parents, was precocious and independent in his thinking. The war and Nazi occupation badly disrupted his formal schooling, which meant that when he was not ensconced in the family library, he was obliged to take private lessons, as well as examinations, underground.

Not long after he became a member of the Polish Workers' party he joined the teaching staff of Lodz University, moving on to Warsaw University in 1950. He gained his doctorate there in 1953 – with a thesis on the 17th-century Dutch philosopher Baruch Spinoza – and until 1959 was professor and chief administrator of that university's department of philosophy, and then head of the modern philosophy department.

Kolakowski was soon disseminating his ideas to a younger generation through key positions on the journal Nowa Kultura, and on a weekly newspaper organised by the university's young communists. It was in this period, as the Polish political leadership launched a new constitution, that he witnessed and began seriously to reflect upon and, more significantly, to write about the influence of Stalinism.

It was a fertile if repressive time to be planting his ideas. Writers and artists chose the time of the "Polish October", as their Czechoslovak counterparts did in Prague in the late 1960s, to experiment in the way they expressed themselves. Repeatedly, Kolakowski would emphasise what he saw as the moral dimensions and the humanist potential of Marxism, fusing the ideas of Jean-Paul Sartre with those of Stalin. In one notable essay, purporting to be a dialogue between a priest and a jester, he gave his backing to the jester. The inevitable result, which was to distinguish him for the rest of his life, was that he became known as a revisionist.

The crunch came in late 1966 when he spoke out on the 10th anniversary of the "October". For his pains on this occasion, as a rationalist and moral thinker, he was thrown out of the party and, two years later, sacked by the university. Between 1968 and 1981 his name was on Poland's index of forbidden authors. Provoked further by anti-Jewish gestures against Tamara, his Jewish wife, he left the country to start a new life, teaching first at McGill University, Montreal, and later at the University of California, Berkeley. In 1970 he became a senior research fellow at All Souls College, Oxford, where he wrote his best-known work, the three-volume Main Currents of Marxism (1978), considered by some to be one of the most important books on political theory of the 20th century.

From this time on, his writings would take on religious as well as political themes. He engaged willingly, and fluently, in debate with distinguished western thinkers on the nature of ethics and 20th-century philosophies, on the nature of good and evil, and on how political regimes could accommodate such deviations. A year before Solidarity's final triumph in Poland in 1989, he warned that any philosopher – and implicitly any politician – who has never thought he might sometimes be barking up the wrong tree probably did not deserve to be read.

In his final years he became widely respected, winning accolades in many parts of the world, from Poland to the US. He was best known perhaps for his idea that the cruelties of Stalinism were not an aberration but a natural product of Marxism, but he wrote more than 25 books on a wide variety of themes, the last appearing two years ago with the tantalising title, Why Is There Something Rather Than Nothing?

He is survived by Tamara and their daughter.

Leszek Kolakowski | Polish philosopher | Obituary


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
> #technology & innovation
> Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
> Published: Jan 4 2017
> Share
> 32
> It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...
> 
> The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.
> 
> Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.
> 
> _This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *A monk who travelled across the ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
> The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.
> 
> In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.
> 
> At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.
> 
> Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.
> 
> *A fateful autopsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
> Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.
> 
> The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.
> 
> Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.
> 
> *Go on, shoot me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
> This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.
> 
> Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.
> 
> Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.
> 
> Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe.
> 
> *Enter the Polish Edison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
> Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.
> 
> Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).
> 
> Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line.
> 
> *The double life of a silk vest*
> Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks).
> 
> It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric.
> 
> Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.
> 
> *Inches from an alternate history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
> So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness.
> 
> In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.
> 
> Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…
> 
> As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.
> 
> *Legacy today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
> The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.
> 
> Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.
> 
> As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!
> 
> The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest


You trying to prove that Poles haven't done much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
> #technology & innovation
> Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
> Published: Jan 4 2017
> Share
> 32
> It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...
> 
> The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.
> 
> Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.
> 
> _This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *A monk who travelled across the ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
> The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.
> 
> In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.
> 
> At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.
> 
> Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.
> 
> *A fateful autopsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
> Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.
> 
> The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.
> 
> Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.
> 
> *Go on, shoot me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
> This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.
> 
> Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.
> 
> Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.
> 
> Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe.
> 
> *Enter the Polish Edison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
> Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.
> 
> Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).
> 
> Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line.
> 
> *The double life of a silk vest*
> Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks).
> 
> It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric.
> 
> Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.
> 
> *Inches from an alternate history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
> So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness.
> 
> In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.
> 
> Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…
> 
> As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.
> 
> *Legacy today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
> The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.
> 
> Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.
> 
> As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!
> 
> The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to prove that Poles haven't done much?
Click to expand...


Are you trying to prove Americans are primitive, obnoxious, big mouths?


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
> #technology & innovation
> Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
> Published: Jan 4 2017
> Share
> 32
> It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...
> 
> The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.
> 
> Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.
> 
> _This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *A monk who travelled across the ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
> The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.
> 
> In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.
> 
> At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.
> 
> Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.
> 
> *A fateful autopsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
> Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.
> 
> The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.
> 
> Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.
> 
> *Go on, shoot me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
> This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.
> 
> Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.
> 
> Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.
> 
> Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe.
> 
> *Enter the Polish Edison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
> Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.
> 
> Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).
> 
> Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line.
> 
> *The double life of a silk vest*
> Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks).
> 
> It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric.
> 
> Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.
> 
> *Inches from an alternate history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
> So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness.
> 
> In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.
> 
> Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…
> 
> As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.
> 
> *Legacy today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
> The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.
> 
> Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.
> 
> As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!
> 
> The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to prove that Poles haven't done much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to prove Americans are primitive, obnoxious, big mouths?
Click to expand...

What have Poles don't recently? Besides be curing a constant hangover.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
> #technology & innovation
> Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
> Published: Jan 4 2017
> Share
> 32
> It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...
> 
> The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.
> 
> Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.
> 
> _This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *A monk who travelled across the ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
> The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.
> 
> In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.
> 
> At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.
> 
> Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.
> 
> *A fateful autopsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
> Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.
> 
> The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.
> 
> Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.
> 
> *Go on, shoot me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
> This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.
> 
> Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.
> 
> Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.
> 
> Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe.
> 
> *Enter the Polish Edison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
> Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.
> 
> Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).
> 
> Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line.
> 
> *The double life of a silk vest*
> Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks).
> 
> It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric.
> 
> Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.
> 
> *Inches from an alternate history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
> So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness.
> 
> In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.
> 
> Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…
> 
> As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.
> 
> *Legacy today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
> The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.
> 
> Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.
> 
> As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!
> 
> The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to prove that Poles haven't done much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to prove Americans are primitive, obnoxious, big mouths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have Poles don't recently? Besides be curing a constant hangover.
Click to expand...


I've listed a ton of things on this, already.
Not my fault you have trouble reading.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Paralyzed Man Walks Again After 'Miracle' Surgery*

By NAINA BAJEKAL 
October 21, 2014
TIME Health
For more, visit TIME Health.
A man who was completely paralyzed from the waist down has learned to walk again after Polish doctors transplanted cells from the patient’s nose into the damaged part of his spine. This pioneering research offers hope for treatment to millions of people around the world with spinal cord injuries.

The patient, 38-year-old firefighter Darek Fidyka from Poland, was left with a completely severed spinal cord after being stabbed four years ago. His doctors had given him a less than 1% chance of recovery but thanks to revolutionary surgery carried out in 2012 Fidyka is now able to walk again with a frame. “It’s an incredible feeling, difficult to describe,” he recounts in a BBC documentary to be aired Tuesday “When it starts coming back, you feel as if you start living your life again, as if you are reborn.” Fidyka has been able to resume an independent life and is even able to drive a car.

The procedure was carried out by Polish surgeons in collaboration with British researchers at University College London. Professor Geoffrey Raisman, who led the U.K. research team, called the breakthrough “historic” and said what had been achieved was “more impressive than man walking on the moon.”

A paralyzed man walks again after miracle surgery


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Reshaping the Present Medicine with Zortrax M200 – the World’s First Medical Winch*


There have been plenty of publications covering the topic of 3D printing in medicine. It’s surely the factor that can streamline the progress and implementation of the newest technologies. By radically shortening the time between planting the idea in our minds and materializing it, we can provide help much faster, so it is in fact more efficient. More time saved translates simply to the shorter period of painful and stressful time of awaiting the surgery or during it.






These reasons, together with the talent and creativity, pushed one of our engineers to design, 3D print and assemble a high utility device – a varicose vein closing laser optic fibre winch. Although the name may be slightly confusing, the device itself is based on a simple mechanism that provides steady pace of withdrawing the optic fibre from the varicose blood vessel.

Creating World's First Medical Winch with Zortrax M200 | Zortrax


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine*
05.12.2014 09:09
A Polish prototype machine to create graphene has been hailed as a significant breakthrough, potentially allowing mass production of the material at a low cost.





foto: AlexanderAlUS/wikipedia







Model of graphene structure Photo: AlexanderAlUS/wikipedia
Researchers from the Institute of Electronic Materials Technology collaborated with engineers from the firm Seco-Wawreick to create a machine which can produce a sheet of graphene with a surface area of 50x50 cm within four hours.

According to Dr. Włodzimierz Strupiński from the Institute this is now one of the most efficient graphene producing machines in the world, and only Japan and Korea have any comparable technology.

Graphene is a form of pure carbon arranged in sheets that are just one atom thick.
Potential future uses for graphene includes smartphones with flexible screens which can be rolled up, home computers which are several hundred times faster than silicon ones, and reduced power loss in electricity cables.

The Polish government has supported attempts to make the country a world leader in a hypothetical future graphene industry, and the first industrial scale production of graphene in Poland was launched at the end of last year.

Currently the usage of graphene is limited by a high price as the material costs 120 zloty (30 euro) per square centimetre. The Polish prototype is expected to be able to undercut market prices and thus allow large scale production.

However as the prototype machine was financed by the National Centre for Research and Development it cannot immediately be used for commercial purposes. According to the newspaper Metro a machine which can be used commercially will be fully developed next year.* (sl/jb)*

Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Solaris Bus & Coach realized the world’s first mobile blood donation centre in an electric bus, the Solaris Urbino 8.9 LE electric. It is the first of two vehicles of this type commissioned by the Regional Blood Donation Centre (RCKiK) in Katowice. On the day of its première the vehicle won an award at the International Invention and Innovation Show INTARG.






*Bloodmobile emission-free*
The first fully emission-free bloodmobile, or mobile blood donation centre, was presented officially during the celebration of the 70th anniversary of the Regional Blood Donation and Hemotherapy Centre in Katowice. The vehicle was built on the basis of a Solaris Urbino 8,9 LE electric – i.e. the model that started a series of eco-friendly, electric vehicles made by the Bolechowo-based bus maker, that now is the leader of European market of electric buses. The company has recently been acquired by Spanish group CAF.

*Electric bus by Solaris with led lighting*
The Solaris Urbino 8.9 LE electric resembles a standard bus from the outside, but it has been adjusted to the needs of blood donation and storage. In line with the requests of RCKiK in Katowice, the manufacturer has equipped the bus with two specialist mobile blood donor lounges, a doctor’s office, a reception area as well as a small catering area. What is more, the vehicles are also fitted with, among others, shutters and external awnings as well as an LED-technology lighting. Thanks its air-conditioned passenger compartment, Wi-Fi access and USB ports installed near the lounges, anyone willing will be able to donate blood in a comfortable setting.






*Blood donation in close places*
The electric bloodmobile was designed and built in a way that allows to hold blood donation campaigns without interruption in city centres, shopping malls, sports halls, i.e. in venues where conventional vehicles – i.e. with a normal combustion engine – for blood donation cannot be used. Boasting an electric drive of 160 kW and batteries with a capacity of 160 kWh, the bus ensures a fully emission-free operation mode even with regard to heating or air-conditioning, as well as when all devices on-board are operating.

*Awarded vehicle*
The less-than-nine-metre long Solaris Urbino electric made in Bolechowo meets all standards and regulations applicable for blood donation centres, but it also enables the remote transmission of data to the Blood Bank computer system. It is among others those very features that convinced the jury to award the vehicle makers with the prize of the International Invention and Innovation Show INTARG 2018. The makers have also filed the design of the electric ambulance for blood donation with the Patent Office and the application is being scrutinised now. Co-operation between Solaris and the Regional Blood Donation and Hemotherapy Centre in Katowice started a long time ago, having lasted for over 20 years. The first special purpose vehicle made in Bolechowo – a mobile station for blood collection based on a coach, rolled out of the factory in 1996.

Donate blood in an electric bus. Solaris made this possible - Sustainable Bus


----------



## Marion Morrison

Polska Kielbaska

The End.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest*
> #technology & innovation
> Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
> Published: Jan 4 2017
> Share
> 32
> It’s 16th March 1897 in Chicago. Two men stand face-to-face in a huge square, one pointing a revolver at the other. It seems like the whole city is there watching: the mayor, the chief of police, a mob of spectators, and a priest, just in case...
> 
> The ‘executor’ fires his gun from a few feet away. The bullet hits and the victim keels over… but he almost immediately stands up again. He raises his hands, perfectly unscathed. People cheer. Everybody’s clapping their hands and throwing their hats in the air.
> 
> Did the shooter use blank bullets? Or did the audience just witness a magic trick? Neither. The bullets were real, it wasn’t a trick at all. But there was a bit of magic in what happened that day in Chicago. Let’s start from the beginning.
> 
> _This article is also available in an audio format. Click on the image below to listen to our podcast Stories From The Eastern West on Kazimierz Żegleń's incredible invention._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *A monk who travelled across the ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazimierz Żegleń aka Casimir Zeglen, photo: East News
> The man who took that shot in the windy city went down in American history as Casimir Zeglen. He was in fact a Polish immigrant whose name was formally Kazimierz Żegleń (Ka-zhee-miesh Jeh-glen). He was born in 1869 in Poland, in a part occupied by the Austro-Hungarian Empire at that time. At the age of 18, he joined The Congregation of the Resurrection of Our Lord Jesus Christ and became a monk. A few years later, he emigrated to America where his life took a considerably different direction.
> 
> In America, Żegleń discovered he had a gift for inventiveness and he started working on developing durable materials. You’re probably asking ‘Why would a monk get interested in creating durable materials?’ at this point. Good question.
> 
> At the time of his arrival on American soil, US society was being troubled by so-called anarchists carrying out repeated attacks on public figures. Multiple assassination attempts were carried out and eventually Chicago’s mayor, Carter Harrison Senior, was infamously murdered at his own house.
> 
> Reportedly, being a spiritual man, Żegleń was deeply distraught by these tragic events and decided to use his inventiveness to save people’s lives. And so, the monk started working on bulletproof armour of a new kind, so light that people could wear them on top of or under their usual clothes.
> 
> *A fateful autopsy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Goodfellow's office was on the second floor of the Crystal Palace Saloon, seen here in 1885, photo: wikimedia
> Until the late 19th century, the only bulletproof armour that had been proven to be reasonably effective was made from plates of metal and weighed far too much to allow unfettered movement.
> 
> The breakthrough came in 1881. A physician, named George E. Goodfellow from Tombstone, Arizona noticed, during a post mortem examination of a man would had been shot, that a silk handkerchief in the victim’s breast pocket had significantly reduced the penetration of one of the bullets.
> 
> Bewildered by his discovery, Goodfellow started investigating the bulletproof properties of silk and even constructed a vest that consisted of 30 layers of the stuff. Obviously, that many layers of silk is even heavier than a metal plate, but further experiments led him to reduce the number to 18. Though still a long way to go, it was clear that the invention of a fabric bulletproof vest was nearing reality. However, Goodfellow was a devoted physician more than anything else, and he abandoned his work with silk to return to his primary profession.
> 
> *Go on, shoot me*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casimir Zeglen during one of his public tests, photo: public domain
> This is where we go back to 16th March 1897 and that sunny square in Chicago. It was a common right to carry guns at the time but none of the invited audience, not even the mayor, knew exactly what to expect when they saw this duo face each other.
> 
> Żegleń’s assistant fires his revolver and hits him right in the torso. The impact is certainly painful but it does no harm to the inventor – he’s wearing a silk bulletproof vest of his own creation. It’s far thinner than any other that’s come before, at just 1 centimetre (0.4 inches) thick.
> 
> Żegleń came up with a peculiar way of sewing silk layers, which allowed making the most out of silk’s natural properties. He had hand-sewn the vest on his own but prior to the public test he had never actually tested it. He was lucky to survive. Further experiments proved that only a perfectly sewn vest was fully effective, and the level of precision required was dangerously absent in hand-sewn copies of his version.
> 
> Though he was a gifted inventor, Żegleń was not a trained engineer and unable to create a machine that would produce vests quicker and guarantee each was safe. He tried to find investors and manufacturers in America but couldn’t get backers, so in December 1897 he headed for Europe.
> 
> *Enter the Polish Edison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Szczepanik, photo: public domain
> Soon after arriving at Europe’s shores, Żegleń was directed to Jan Szczepanik (Yan Sh-Che-Pa-Nick), a figure referred to alternately as ‘the Polish Edison’, ‘the Austrian Edison’ (much to his disliking) and even ‘Leonardo da Vinci from Galicia’. He was a genius inventor, one of the first people to even think of colour film and the man who invented the telecstrocope – a television prototype that transmitted images and sound, enabling them to be viewed live remotely. With the invention of appropriate technology years later, his concept became a reality. Szczepanik also invented a few far less mind-blowing but fully operating machines, which made him well-known and well-off. Among these, he created a machine that could print decorative colour tapestry, a grand-grand parent of the colour printer.
> 
> Żegleń and Szczepanik teamed up and began working on technology that could automatically manufacture silk bulletproof vests. After only a few months, the production line was up and running and the vest publicly available to… only the extremely rich. Silk was always very expensive and its investors wanted to capitalise properly on their invention. A single vest cost around $800 (approximately $6,500 today).
> 
> Szczepanik was so delighted with the invention that he leaned hard on Żegleń to try buy the patent from him. He never succeeded. However, he was very successful in telling everybody that he was the inventor of the silk vest and conducted further public tests alone (they were 100% safe this time). His self-promotion went so well that until the present day, most Europeans who have heard of the invention think it was Szczepanik, not Żegleń, that was the silk vest’s inventor.  The latter, during this promotion period, had gone back to America with his new-found knowledge to again try find investors to start a production line.
> 
> *The double life of a silk vest*
> Szczepanik and Żegleń de facto parted ways after the machine that had automatically sewn them was constructed. Apparently, the Polish Edison was a better entrepreneur as he managed to popularise the product in Europe, even convincing Tsar Nicholas II to purchase one following another impressive test (though obviously it didn't save him from later execution by the Bolsheviks).
> 
> It reached its peak popularity after the silk fabric, sewn according to his method, was used to armour the royal coach of King Alfonso XIII of Spain and saved his life during an assassination attempt. A hand-made grenade was thrown at him and the shrapnel didn’t manage to penetrate the fabric.
> 
> Żegleń was far less successful in America. He veered away from his original plan and founded the Zeglen Tire Co and American Rubber and Fabric Company, which produced tubeless, impenetrable tires. Unfortunately, we know very little about the prosperity of these companies. We don’t even know the actual date of his death, indicating he didn’t become overwhelmingly rich and popular, to say the least.
> 
> *Inches from an alternate history*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrator of bullet-proof vest, 1923, photo: Harris & Ewing Collection (Library of Congress)
> So did the silk vest change history? It’s unclear, but our best guess is that it was actually very close in doing so. Both inventors used one of the best-known methods of promoting their products – they offered it to rich, famous and powerful people, such as King Alfonso XIII of Spain. But not all of them were smart enough to understand the invention’s usefulness.
> 
> In 1901, six months prior to the assassination of American president William McKinley, Żegleń had offered a vest to his security officer George B. Cortelyou, but was turned down for an unknown reason. Mc Kinley, in September 1901, was killed with a revolver, shot at him from a few metres away. A silk vest would certainly have saved his life.
> 
> Szczepanik is rumoured to have offered his vest to Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria and the legend has it that he was similarly turned down. Given that the assassination of the archduke led to the outbreak of World War I, many like to wish that if only he had worn Szczepanik’s vest that day…
> 
> As much as we like alternative history theories, the Franz Ferdinand story seems to be an urban legend. There’s no hard evidence the vest was offered to him but, first and foremost, the vest probably wouldn’t have saved him even if he had worn it on 28th June 1914. Bullet and gun technology had vastly improved over the beginning of the 20th century, and by around 1910  Żegleń’s / Szczepanik’s silk vest had no guarantee of being impenetrable. It was in fact proven useless by 1913, a year before the archduke was killed.
> 
> *Legacy today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern bulletproof vest, photo: Krystian Maj/FORUM
> The invention of the silk vest was revolutionary and paved the way for future bulletproof vests inventors. The proven idea that fabric could stop bullets led to the creation of modern armours that work on the same basis but use much more endurable, synthetic fabrics. Thousands of people, millions even, have since relied on this technology to stay alive in combat situations.
> 
> Sadly, although probably wisely, one thing that hasn’t been carried on are thrilling public tests similar to those performed by Żegleń and Szczepanik. Nobody seems quite so determined anymore to prove their product’s functionality by putting their own life in fatal danger.
> 
> As much as they must have been marvellous spectacles, remember: don’t try this at home!
> 
> The Monk who Stopped Bullets with Silk: Inventing the Bulletproof Vest
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to prove that Poles haven't done much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to prove Americans are primitive, obnoxious, big mouths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have Poles don't recently? Besides be curing a constant hangover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've listed a ton of things on this, already.
> Not my fault you have trouble reading.
Click to expand...

Your pics are all 100 years old except the last one about police, which they didn't invent. So you have nothing. Got it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine*
> 05.12.2014 09:09
> A Polish prototype machine to create graphene has been hailed as a significant breakthrough, potentially allowing mass production of the material at a low cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto: AlexanderAlUS/wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model of graphene structure Photo: AlexanderAlUS/wikipedia
> Researchers from the Institute of Electronic Materials Technology collaborated with engineers from the firm Seco-Wawreick to create a machine which can produce a sheet of graphene with a surface area of 50x50 cm within four hours.
> 
> According to Dr. Włodzimierz Strupiński from the Institute this is now one of the most efficient graphene producing machines in the world, and only Japan and Korea have any comparable technology.
> 
> Graphene is a form of pure carbon arranged in sheets that are just one atom thick.
> Potential future uses for graphene includes smartphones with flexible screens which can be rolled up, home computers which are several hundred times faster than silicon ones, and reduced power loss in electricity cables.
> 
> The Polish government has supported attempts to make the country a world leader in a hypothetical future graphene industry, and the first industrial scale production of graphene in Poland was launched at the end of last year.
> 
> Currently the usage of graphene is limited by a high price as the material costs 120 zloty (30 euro) per square centimetre. The Polish prototype is expected to be able to undercut market prices and thus allow large scale production.
> 
> However as the prototype machine was financed by the National Centre for Research and Development it cannot immediately be used for commercial purposes. According to the newspaper Metro a machine which can be used commercially will be fully developed next year.* (sl/jb)*
> 
> Polish scientists develop revolutionary graphene machine





Get back with us after Graphene is used for cell phone chips, ok?

Thus far all that Graphene stuff is looking like bullshit. Since 2009


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

31.08.2018 change 31.08.2018


©
*Students from Gliwice win architectural competition in Valencia*





Source: press office of the Silesian University of Technology in Gliwice
Students of the Faculty of Architecture of the Silesian University of Technology in Gliwice took first and second place in the international architectural competition #ValenciaCall. Their task was to design social housing in Valencia.

According to the university spokeswoman Katarzyna Wojtachnio, out of more than one hundred projects sent from all over the world, the jury of the competition selected Casa Española, designed by Paweł Pacak and Katarzyna Ponińska from the Silesian University of Technology. Their design is inspired by the atmosphere of the Spanish city and its residents` lifestyle. To capture it, instead of one building the architecture students decided to design four smaller ones, forming a coherent residential complex.

"Narrow streets intersecting a closed quarter provide natural ventilation and air circulation, and create the Spanish atmosphere of narrow and charming streets. The ground floor is open to residents not in the form of services, but a multifunctional square where Spanish life happens 24 hours a day. Fiesta, siesta, afternoon coffee, dinner, evening entertainment, meeting friends or ordinary relaxation - the life of the residents gives a new look to the façade and creates a vibrant and colorful image instead of a dead glass" - the winners of the competition describe their project.

On the ground floor of the residential complex they designed a snack bar, a summer kitchen, a cafe, a garden and a relaxation area. The height of the buildings has been adjusted to solar conditions. Façade of buildings is simple and modest, plaster and glazing refer to the architecture adjacent to the object.

The jury awarded second place to the project El Espacio, also prepared by students of the Silesian University of Technology: Marta Błaszczyk, Anna Czapla, Filip Gawin, Kacper Kania and Marlena Michalska.

When creating their projects, the competition participants had to take into account the historical city centre and the presence of historic buildings, as well as the needs of the local community, local culture and tradition, trends in social housing and the purpose of the building.

The #ValenciaCall competition was organized by the website "Start for Talents", the mission of which is to promote architecture. The designs of students of the Silesian University of Technology turned out to be the best among 113 projects sent from around the world. (PAP)


Students from Gliwice win architectural competition in Valencia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Northrop Grumman: We see Poland as the world leader in the acquisition of the IBCS and IAMD [Defence24 TV]*
6 kwietnia 2018, 11:43
WISLA AIR DEFENCE PROGRAMME 

PATRIOT
 

IBCS
 

IAMD

NORTHROP GRUMMAN

*“So Poland is acquiring the most modern, state of the art system, for Integrated Air and Missile Defence in the world. We see Poland as the world leader in the acquisition of the IBCS and IAMD” – as Tarik M. Reyes, Vice President, Missile Defense & Protective Systems Division, Northrop Grumman told Defence24 TV.*

*“*In Phase I, Poland will receive the full capability of the IBCS. In Phase II, Poland will begin to integrate other sensors, like the Polish indigenous sensors that are developed here in the country” – said the representative of the US company during the ceremony of the signature of the contract for Wisła system for the Polish Armed Forces.

Tarik M. Reyes added that the “Polish Industry will receive offset as far as training and education and development, around IAMD, as a whole so IBCS will be included as a part of that training, that technology transfer. And a lot of countries will follow soon, as I said, Poland is the leader around modern, modernized Integrated Air and Missile Defence”.

IBCS, developed and manufactured by Northrop Grumman, is introducing the entirely new architecture of the Patriot air defence system, allowing to operate in the net-centric environment. IBCS makes it possible to add new elements (radars and missiles of different types) to the system. So, the architecture allows to integrate a radar 

Northrop Grumman: We see Poland as the world leader in the acquisition of the IBCS and IAMD [Defence24 TV]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Astri Polska Provides Solutions Supporting the Jupiter Research*
31 lipca 2018, 11:50





CREDITS: ASTRI POLSKA
ASTRI POLSKA 

JUICE
 

ESA
 

JUPITER MOONS
 

JUPITER

*Soon the first Polish solutions will become a part of the European JUICE programme, the goal of which is to send a probe to Jupiter and to its icy moons. Astri Polska has just started the validation process pertaining to the first system that is to be used in this mission. The hardware is to be handed off by the end of this year.*

*ZOBACZ TAKŻE*



NEWS
*POLISH COMPANY INVOLVED IN THE JUICE MISSION*
JUICE (JUpiter ICy moons Explorer) remains one of the main projects within the ESA’s “Cosmic Vision 2015-2025” long-term plan. JUICE probe is to reach the Jupiter (2030), and throughout at least 3 years it should carry out detailed observations of the gas giant and its three icy moons: Ganymede, Callisto and Europa. The probe is to be launched in 2022.

*Tests of the Probe’s Avionics*

Two „Simulation Front End”  systems designed and manufactured by Astri Polska will be used to test the JUICE probe avionics. At the moment the first of such systems is being tested, in order to verify its functionality. The system is planned to be handed off until the end of this year.

Not only is participation in the JUICE project seen as a valuable experience for our company, as it also benefits the domestic space sector. This translates into a major transfer of know-how and should be seen as a major step made towards educating highly qualified experts in the domestic space industry domain. Notably, our experience accumulated across numerous leading projects undertaken by ESA places us among entities remaining in possession of competencies required to design and manufacture similar systems for the Polish satellite programme.

Jacek Mandas, CEO Astri Polska
*Digital Simulation Models*

Alongside the hardware, Astri Polska would also be delivering dedicated test software for the JUICE mission. Software developers of the Warsaw-based company are currently working on digital simulation models that would be used to test the probe, within the scope of a number of specific scenarios. The software is to make it possible for us to get insight into functioning of the JUICE probe’s equipment, once it is sent into the outer space.

*2018: 10 readymade Astri Polska Products for ESA*

Astri Polska is planning to deliver 10 readymade products destined for ESA, by the end of this year. This is a record-breaking year within that regard, which is also distinguishing Astri Polska as a company, domestically and regionally. At the moment the entity is involved in 20 projects related to development of space and satellite technologies in the area of electronics, optomechatronics and satellite applications and services, 

Astri Polska Provides Solutions Supporting the Jupiter Research


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Astri Polska Provides Solutions Supporting the Jupiter Research*
> 31 lipca 2018, 11:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREDITS: ASTRI POLSKA
> ASTRI POLSKA
> 
> JUICE
> 
> 
> ESA
> 
> 
> JUPITER MOONS
> 
> 
> JUPITER
> 
> *Soon the first Polish solutions will become a part of the European JUICE programme, the goal of which is to send a probe to Jupiter and to its icy moons. Astri Polska has just started the validation process pertaining to the first system that is to be used in this mission. The hardware is to be handed off by the end of this year.*
> 
> *ZOBACZ TAKŻE*
> 
> 
> 
> NEWS
> *POLISH COMPANY INVOLVED IN THE JUICE MISSION*
> JUICE (JUpiter ICy moons Explorer) remains one of the main projects within the ESA’s “Cosmic Vision 2015-2025” long-term plan. JUICE probe is to reach the Jupiter (2030), and throughout at least 3 years it should carry out detailed observations of the gas giant and its three icy moons: Ganymede, Callisto and Europa. The probe is to be launched in 2022.
> 
> *Tests of the Probe’s Avionics*
> 
> Two „Simulation Front End”  systems designed and manufactured by Astri Polska will be used to test the JUICE probe avionics. At the moment the first of such systems is being tested, in order to verify its functionality. The system is planned to be handed off until the end of this year.
> 
> Not only is participation in the JUICE project seen as a valuable experience for our company, as it also benefits the domestic space sector. This translates into a major transfer of know-how and should be seen as a major step made towards educating highly qualified experts in the domestic space industry domain. Notably, our experience accumulated across numerous leading projects undertaken by ESA places us among entities remaining in possession of competencies required to design and manufacture similar systems for the Polish satellite programme.
> 
> Jacek Mandas, CEO Astri Polska
> *Digital Simulation Models*
> 
> Alongside the hardware, Astri Polska would also be delivering dedicated test software for the JUICE mission. Software developers of the Warsaw-based company are currently working on digital simulation models that would be used to test the probe, within the scope of a number of specific scenarios. The software is to make it possible for us to get insight into functioning of the JUICE probe’s equipment, once it is sent into the outer space.
> 
> *2018: 10 readymade Astri Polska Products for ESA*
> 
> Astri Polska is planning to deliver 10 readymade products destined for ESA, by the end of this year. This is a record-breaking year within that regard, which is also distinguishing Astri Polska as a company, domestically and regionally. At the moment the entity is involved in 20 projects related to development of space and satellite technologies in the area of electronics, optomechatronics and satellite applications and services,
> 
> Astri Polska Provides Solutions Supporting the Jupiter Research


Looks like they're making sausages on really, really old gear.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

'Hearing the Painting': Polish technology helps visually impaired 'see' paintings through sound
TRANSCRIPT




2018-04-30 17:48 GMT+8

Share

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...e_p.html&display=popup&app_id=723054267828678


Imagine if people with sight difficulties could actually "hear" some artwork, such as a painting? A new technology from Poland is now making this possible. It generates different sounds to represent different colours. Take a look at this story, courtesy of Reuters.

Being partially sighted normally means Przemyslaw Rogalski isn't easily able to enjoy works of art. But this new technology from Poland is letting him hear the painting in front of him. The artwork itself is a digital copy of the original. The program maps out the precise location of each colour in the image, and then generates a sound suitable for each colour. Motion sensors detect where the viewer is pointing, with different colours converted into correlating sounds.

RADOSLAW BEDNARSKI RESEARCHER AT LODZ UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY "The application works in such a way that it allows really everyone to combine the art of painting with the art of sound. The person who wants to hear the picture approaches it, stands in the designated place and then, using their hand, points to places in the image that are then detected by the motion sensor and the colour of the location is converted to the appropriate sound."

The developers hope it could make art much more accessible to blind and visually impaired people. They're currently exploring the possibility of installing the technology in museums and art galleries

'Hearing the Painting': Polish technology helps visually impaired 'see' paintings through sound


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 'Hearing the Painting': Polish technology helps visually impaired 'see' paintings through sound
> TRANSCRIPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018-04-30 17:48 GMT+8
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if people with sight difficulties could actually "hear" some artwork, such as a painting? A new technology from Poland is now making this possible. It generates different sounds to represent different colours. Take a look at this story, courtesy of Reuters.
> 
> Being partially sighted normally means Przemyslaw Rogalski isn't easily able to enjoy works of art. But this new technology from Poland is letting him hear the painting in front of him. The artwork itself is a digital copy of the original. The program maps out the precise location of each colour in the image, and then generates a sound suitable for each colour. Motion sensors detect where the viewer is pointing, with different colours converted into correlating sounds.
> 
> RADOSLAW BEDNARSKI RESEARCHER AT LODZ UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY "The application works in such a way that it allows really everyone to combine the art of painting with the art of sound. The person who wants to hear the picture approaches it, stands in the designated place and then, using their hand, points to places in the image that are then detected by the motion sensor and the colour of the location is converted to the appropriate sound."
> 
> The developers hope it could make art much more accessible to blind and visually impaired people. They're currently exploring the possibility of installing the technology in museums and art galleries
> 
> 'Hearing the Painting': Polish technology helps visually impaired 'see' paintings through sound


That's dumb, they are not going to "see" a painting, just hear some weird music.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors*
06.08.2012 11:10
NASA’s ‘Curiosity’ rover which successfully landed on Mars, Monday morning, is fitted with infrared detectors manufactured by the Polish VIGO System company.











This artist's concept depicts the moment immediately after NASA's Curiosity rover touches down onto the Martian surface: photo - EPA/NASA/JPL
“We are an official supplier of components to NASA [and] we feel great satisfaction that we have supplied limited help in achieving this ambitious mission,” Mirosław Grudzień director of VIGO System SA, a company based in Warsaw, has said.

“Uncooled MCT infrared detectors developed at VIGO System have been chosen for use in a tunable laser spectrometer instrument designed to acquire information about the Martian environment during the Mars Science Laboratory mission,” says the company web site.

The sensors will be part of the rover’s search for signs of life on the Red Planet, particularly carbon, after the vehicle, the size of a small family saloon car, touched down on the surface of the planet this morning.

Curiosity, launched eight months ago, travelled the 566 million kilometers between Earth and Mars at 17 times the speed of sound.

The 2.5 billion USD mission, launched on 26 November 20111 from Cape Canaveral, Florida, comes aims to analyze samples of soil, rocks and atmosphere on the spot and beam results back to Earth. *(pg)*

Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors*
> 06.08.2012 11:10
> NASA’s ‘Curiosity’ rover which successfully landed on Mars, Monday morning, is fitted with infrared detectors manufactured by the Polish VIGO System company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This artist's concept depicts the moment immediately after NASA's Curiosity rover touches down onto the Martian surface: photo - EPA/NASA/JPL
> “We are an official supplier of components to NASA [and] we feel great satisfaction that we have supplied limited help in achieving this ambitious mission,” Mirosław Grudzień director of VIGO System SA, a company based in Warsaw, has said.
> 
> “Uncooled MCT infrared detectors developed at VIGO System have been chosen for use in a tunable laser spectrometer instrument designed to acquire information about the Martian environment during the Mars Science Laboratory mission,” says the company web site.
> 
> The sensors will be part of the rover’s search for signs of life on the Red Planet, particularly carbon, after the vehicle, the size of a small family saloon car, touched down on the surface of the planet this morning.
> 
> Curiosity, launched eight months ago, travelled the 566 million kilometers between Earth and Mars at 17 times the speed of sound.
> 
> The 2.5 billion USD mission, launched on 26 November 20111 from Cape Canaveral, Florida, comes aims to analyze samples of soil, rocks and atmosphere on the spot and beam results back to Earth. *(pg)*
> 
> Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors


From a Polish website, lol. Got a real link?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors*
> 06.08.2012 11:10
> NASA’s ‘Curiosity’ rover which successfully landed on Mars, Monday morning, is fitted with infrared detectors manufactured by the Polish VIGO System company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This artist's concept depicts the moment immediately after NASA's Curiosity rover touches down onto the Martian surface: photo - EPA/NASA/JPL
> “We are an official supplier of components to NASA [and] we feel great satisfaction that we have supplied limited help in achieving this ambitious mission,” Mirosław Grudzień director of VIGO System SA, a company based in Warsaw, has said.
> 
> “Uncooled MCT infrared detectors developed at VIGO System have been chosen for use in a tunable laser spectrometer instrument designed to acquire information about the Martian environment during the Mars Science Laboratory mission,” says the company web site.
> 
> The sensors will be part of the rover’s search for signs of life on the Red Planet, particularly carbon, after the vehicle, the size of a small family saloon car, touched down on the surface of the planet this morning.
> 
> Curiosity, launched eight months ago, travelled the 566 million kilometers between Earth and Mars at 17 times the speed of sound.
> 
> The 2.5 billion USD mission, launched on 26 November 20111 from Cape Canaveral, Florida, comes aims to analyze samples of soil, rocks and atmosphere on the spot and beam results back to Earth. *(pg)*
> 
> Mars ‘Curiosity’ rover equipped with Polish sensors
> 
> 
> 
> From a Polish website, lol. Got a real link?
Click to expand...


Mars Rover’s Laser Zaps First Target


*Vigo System*
Uncooled MCT (mercury cadmium telluride) infrared detectors developed at Vigo System are being used in the ChemCam instrument.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland attractive to foreign tourists: report*
31.08.2018 13:50
Poland attracted over 18 million foreign tourists last year, more than tourism powerhouses such as Croatia or Portugal, according to a report.





Photo: Finmiki/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

At roughly 18.3 million, the number of foreign tourists visiting Poland last year was 4.5 percent higher than a year earlier and larger than in any other country in its region, the money.pl website reported, citing data by the Polish Ministry of Sport and Tourism.

The website said World Bank data showed Croatia attracted 13 million foreign tourists last year, while Romania was visited by just over 10 million and the Czech Republic drew about 9 million.

Meanwhile, Portugal reported 11 million international visitors in 2017, Switzerland had 9 million, and Norway attracted 6 million, money.pl said.

Norwegian fjords, Swiss Alps, Croatian beaches—all these attractions are beginning to pale in comparison with what Poland has to offer, money.pl commented.

France attracted over 82 million tourists in 2017, according to World Bank data, the Polish website reported.

*Improving infrastructure, high customer service standards*

It quoted Ewa Kubaczyk of the Polish Chamber of Tourism as saying that “Poland is not only attractive to tourists from Europe, but has also been discovered by visitors from markets with great tourist potential such as China or the Middle East.”

Poland is becoming more appealing to tourists as infrastructure improves nationwide, including roads and hotels, Kubaczyk said, adding that international tourists also valued high customer service standards in the country.

*Billions from tourism*

However, while Poland leads the way in its region in terms of visitor numbers, it is outperformed by other European countries when it comes to earning money from foreign tourists, money.pl said.

It quoted data by the World Tourism Organisation according to which Poland's tourism revenue totaled EUR 9.9 billion last year, significantly less than Sweden, Switzerland and Portugal.

Croatia boasted EUR 9 billion even though it was visited by far fewer people than Poland, according to the website.

Experts point out that Poland remains cheaper than destinations such as Switzerland or Portugal; besides, many foreign tourists come to Poland for just a few days on city breaks instead of longer stays, unlike in the case of some other countries, money.pl noted.

Yet industry professionals are optimistic, money.pl said, as foreign tourists are spending more money in Poland. In 2017, the average international visitor spent almost USD 500 in Poland, 4 percent more than in 2016, with non-European tourists spending more than USD 1,400 per person on average

Poland attractive to foreign tourists: report


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> *Poland attractive to foreign tourists: report*
> 31.08.2018 13:50
> Poland attracted over 18 million foreign tourists last year, more than tourism powerhouses such as Croatia or Portugal, according to a report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Finmiki/pixabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons
> 
> At roughly 18.3 million, the number of foreign tourists visiting Poland last year was 4.5 percent higher than a year earlier and larger than in any other country in its region, the money.pl website reported, citing data by the Polish Ministry of Sport and Tourism.
> 
> The website said World Bank data showed Croatia attracted 13 million foreign tourists last year, while Romania was visited by just over 10 million and the Czech Republic drew about 9 million.
> 
> Meanwhile, Portugal reported 11 million international visitors in 2017, Switzerland had 9 million, and Norway attracted 6 million, money.pl said.
> 
> Norwegian fjords, Swiss Alps, Croatian beaches—all these attractions are beginning to pale in comparison with what Poland has to offer, money.pl commented.
> 
> France attracted over 82 million tourists in 2017, according to World Bank data, the Polish website reported.
> 
> *Improving infrastructure, high customer service standards*
> 
> It quoted Ewa Kubaczyk of the Polish Chamber of Tourism as saying that “Poland is not only attractive to tourists from Europe, but has also been discovered by visitors from markets with great tourist potential such as China or the Middle East.”
> 
> Poland is becoming more appealing to tourists as infrastructure improves nationwide, including roads and hotels, Kubaczyk said, adding that international tourists also valued high customer service standards in the country.
> 
> *Billions from tourism*
> 
> However, while Poland leads the way in its region in terms of visitor numbers, it is outperformed by other European countries when it comes to earning money from foreign tourists, money.pl said.
> 
> It quoted data by the World Tourism Organisation according to which Poland's tourism revenue totaled EUR 9.9 billion last year, significantly less than Sweden, Switzerland and Portugal.
> 
> Croatia boasted EUR 9 billion even though it was visited by far fewer people than Poland, according to the website.
> 
> Experts point out that Poland remains cheaper than destinations such as Switzerland or Portugal; besides, many foreign tourists come to Poland for just a few days on city breaks instead of longer stays, unlike in the case of some other countries, money.pl noted.
> 
> Yet industry professionals are optimistic, money.pl said, as foreign tourists are spending more money in Poland. In 2017, the average international visitor spent almost USD 500 in Poland, 4 percent more than in 2016, with non-European tourists spending more than USD 1,400 per person on average
> 
> Poland attractive to foreign tourists: report


Nothing to do in Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Tomasz Imielinski*




Professor
Email: 
imielins@cs.rutgers.edu
Phone: 
(848) 445-8358
Office: 
Core 330
Teaching: 
Data 101: Data Literacy
Principles of Information and Data Management*
Research Area: 
Data mining.
Search engine technology.
Data extraction
Biography: 
Tomasz Imieliński is a Professor of Computer Science at Rutgers University. 

His joint paper with Agrawal and Swami, 'Mining Association Rules Between Sets of Items in Large DataBases' initiated the Association rule mining research area, and is one of the most cited publications in computer science, with over 18,000 citations. This paper received in the 2003 - 10 year Test of Time ACM SIGMOD Award, and is included in the List of importand publications in computer science. 

Imieliński has also been one of the pioneers of mobile computing and for his joint paper with Badri Nath, 'Querying in highly mobile distributed environments', he and Badri Nath received 2002 VLDB Ten Year Award. 

He contributed the area of Geocast that deals with the delivery of information to a group of destination in a network identified by their geographical locations. It is a specialized form of multicast addressing used by somerouting protocols  for mobile ad hoc networks. He explored geographic messaging, geographic advertising, delivery of geographically restricted services, and presence discovery of a service or mobile network participant in a limited geographic area, in his work with Navas, on "GeoCast - Geographic Addressing and Routing".

Imieliński's early work on 'Incomplete Information in Relational Databases' produced a fundamental concept that became later known as Imieliński-Lipski Algebras. 

Overall, Imieliński has published over 150 papers and is an inventor and co-inventor on multiple patents ranging from search technology to web data extraction as well as multimedia processing, data mining, and mobile computing.

His papers have been cited over 34000 times  Tomasz Imieliński has been listed as #3, in the area of databases, on the AMiner Most Influential Scholars List which tracks the top researchers in computer science and engineering.

He has served as chairman of Computer Science Department at Rutgers from 1996 till 2003. In 2000 he co-founded Connotate Technologies  – web data extraction company based in New Brunswick NJ. Since 2004 till 2010 he has held multiple positions at Ask.com, from Vice president of data solutions to Executive Vice President of global search and answers and Chief Scientist. He has also served as VP of Data Solutions at IAC/Pronto.

Specialties: Data mining. Search engine technology. Data extraction.

less
Awards & Distinctions: 
Tomasz Imieliński's joint paper with Agrawal and Swami, 'Mining Association Rules Between Sets of Items in Large DataBases' is one of the most cited publications in computer science, with over 18,000 citations, and received in the 2003 - 10 year Test of Time ACM SIGMOD Award. It is also included in the List of important publications in computer science.

For his joint paper with Badri Nath, 'Querying in highly mobile distributed environments', Tomasz Imieliński  and Badri Nath received 2002 VLDB Tem Year Award. 

His papers have been cited over 34000 times  Tomasz Imieliński has been listed as #3, in the area of databases, on the AMiner Most Influential Scholars List which tracks the top researchers in computer science and engineering.

Tomasz Imielinski | Department of Computer Science


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Which Country Would Win in the Programming Olympics?*





_Update: This article has been picked up by the Washington Post, Business Insider, eWeek and InfoWorld._

Which countries have the best programmers in the world?
Many would assume it’s the United States. After all, the United States is the home of programming luminaries such as Bill Gates, Ken Thompson, Dennis Ritchie, and Donald Knuth. But then again, India is known as the fastest growing concentration of programmers in the world and the hackers from Russia are apparently pretty effective. Is there any way to determine which country is best?
We decided to examine our data to answer this question: which countries do the best at programming challenges on HackerRank?
At HackerRank, we regularly post tens of thousands of new coding challenges for developers to improve their coding skills. Hundreds of thousands of developers from all over the world come to participate in challenges in a variety of languages and knowledge domains, from Python to algorithms to security to distributed systems.  Our community is growing everyday, with over 1.5 million developers ranked.
Developers are scored and ranked based on a combination of their accuracy and speed.
According to our data, China and Russia score as the most talented developers. Chinese programmers outscore all other countries in mathematics, functional programming, and data structures challenges, while Russians dominate in algorithms, the most popular and most competitive arena. While the United States and India provide the majority of competitors on HackerRank, they only manage to rank 28th and 31st. 
***We began our analysis by looking at which test types are most popular among developers. HackerRank developers can choose to participate in 15 different domains, but some are more popular than others.  The following table shows the proportion of completed tests that come from each domain.




The most popular domain by far is algorithms, with nearly 40% all developers competing. This domain includes challenges on sorting data, dynamic programming, and searching for keywords and other logic-based tasks. For algorithms tests, developers can use whichever language they choose, which may partially explain why it’s so popular. Algorithms are also crucial for coding interviews, so it could explain why more coders would practice algorithm challenges. At a distant second and third, Java and data structures coming in at about 10% each. Distributed systems and security are our least popular tests, though we still receive thousands of completed challenges in those areas.
So based on these tests, which country has the programmers that score the highest?
In order to find out, we looked at each country’s average score across all domains. We standardized the scores for each domain (by subtracting the mean from each score and then dividing by the standard deviation; also known as a z-score) before finding the average. This allows us to make an apples-to-apple comparison of individual scores across different domains, even if some domains are more challenging than others. We then converted these z-scores into a 1-100 scale for easy interpretation.
We restricted the data to the 50 countries with the most developers on HackerRank. Here’s what we found:




Since China scored the highest, Chinese developers sit at the top of the list with a score of 100. But China only won by a hair. Russia scored 99.9 out of 100, while Poland and Switzerland round out the top rankings with scores near 98. Pakistan scores only 57.4 out of 100 on the index.
The two countries that contribute the greatest number of developers, India and the United States don’t place in the top half. India ranks 31st, with an overall score of 76 and the United States falls in at 28th, with a score of 78.



Though China outperformed everyone else on average, they didn’t dominate across the board. Which country produces the best developers in particular skill areas? Let’s take a look at the top countries in each domain.





China did quite well in a number of domains. Chinese developers beat out the competition in data structures, mathematics, and functional programming. On the other hand, Russia dominates in algorithms, the domain with the most popular challenges. Coming next, Poland and China nearly tie for second and third place, respectively.
What explains the different performance levels of different countries across domains? One possible explanation is that Russians are just more likely to participate in algorithms and therefore get more practice in that domain, while Chinese developers are disproportionately drawn to data structures.
Software engineer Shimi Zhang is one such programmer who ranked among the top 10 programmers in our Functional Programming domain. He hails from China’s city of Chongqing, and moved to the US just two years ago to get his master’s in computer science before coming to work at HackerRank.

On the greatness of Chinese programmers, from top-rankedChinese competitive  programmer Shimi Zhang:

In universities and colleges, education resources are relatively fewer in comparison with many other countries, so students have less choices in their paths to programming. Many great students end up obsessed with competitive programming since it’s one of the few paths.



China even has a big population of students who started programming in middle school and high school. They’re trying to solve some hard challenges only few people in this world can solve.


They even host national programming contests for young programmers, like NOIp (national olympiad in informatics in provinces) and NOI (national olympiad in informatics). And after CTSC (China Team Selection Contest), 4 geniuses go to IOI (international olympiad in informatics), and at least 3 have won a gold medal this year. This has been the trend for nearly 10 years.


It’s an even greater achievement considering a  special rule: if you had won a gold medal once, you won’t be selected for future IOI team, that means, most IOI team member from China won gold medal with their first try.

Next up, we also compared how the developers in each country split their time up amongst different challenge types and then compared these domain preferences to those of the average HackerRank user. This allowed us to figure out which countries are more likely than the rest to take a test in a particular domain—and which countries are less likely than the rest.



As the table above shows, China participated in mathematics competitions at a much higher rate than would be expected given the average developer’s preferences. This might help explain how they were able to secure the top rank in that domain. Likewise, Czech developers showed an outsized preference for shell competitions, a domain in which they ranked number one.
But beyond these two examples, there seems to be little relationship between a country’s preference for a particular challenge type and its performance in that domain. We also wanted to know whether countries have specific preferences when it comes to programming languages. Are Indians more interested in C++? Do Mexicans code in Ruby?
The following chart breaks down the proportion of tests taken in each language by country.



In general, developers of different nationalities participate in Java challenges more than tests in any other programming language (with a few notable exceptions like Malaysia and Pakistan, where users prefer C++, and Taiwan, where Python is king). Sri Lanka comes in at number one in its preference for Java. India, which supplies a big portion of HackerRank developers, ranks 8th.


*** While Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Nigeria are currently toward the bottom of the hacker rankings, they can look to Switzerland’s steadfast developers for inspiration. When a HackerRank developer gives up on a challenge before making any progress, they earn a score of zero. Switzerland has the lowest percentage of nil scoring users, which make Swiss coders the Most Tenacious Programmers in the World.



***Every day, developers around the world compete with each other to become the next Gates or Knuth.
If we held a hacking Olympics today, our data suggests that China would win the gold, Russia would take home a silver, and Poland would nab the bronze. Though they certainly deserve credit for making a showing, the United States and India have some work ahead of them before they make it into the top 25.

Which Country Would Win in the Programming Olympics?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Tribute to Poles over key WWII victory in Italy*
18.05.2018 15:50
Poland's defence minister on Friday paid tribute to soldiers who after a bloody World War II battle captured Monte Cassino in Italy, contributing to a major Allied victory over Nazi German forces.





Polish Defence Minister Mariusz Błaszczak during ceremonies marking 74 years since the hard-won 1944 Battle of Monte Cassino, in Italy on Friday. Photo: PAP/Adam Guz

Mariusz Błaszczak travelled to Italy to honour Polish soldiers during commemorations of the 1944 battle, which opened the road to Rome for Allied troops.

The Battle of Monte Cassino provided “more proof that Polish soldiers are the best in the world” and that Poles show solidarity toward other nations, he said.

“We are proud of the soldiers of the 2nd Corps under Gen. Anders. We are proud of our compatriots," Błaszczak said during the ceremonies, which marked 74 years since the 2nd Polish Corps led by Gen. Władysław Anders finally captured Monte Cassino after months of heavy fighting.

The heroes of the Battle of Monte Cassino "passed on all those basic values around which the Polish national identity is built” today, Błaszczak told reporters.

He said: "We pay tribute to all those who fought at Monte Cassino. We remember in our prayers those who gave their lives … They accomplished extraordinary deeds."

Błaszczak also said that authorities in Italy, “every time we meet and talk, underline the role played by Polish soldiers in the liberation of Italy and in the creation of a system of freedom and democracy in Italy.”

Interior and Administration Minister Joachim Brudziński was also among Polish officials taking part in the ceremonies in Italy on Friday, along with a group of war veterans and scouts.

*"Go, tell Poland, O stranger passing by, that here we lie..."*

The hills of Monte Cassino with their fortified Benedictine monastery were a key German defensive position along the so-called Gustav line designed to prevent the Allies from taking Rome during World War II.

The 2nd Polish Corps commanded by Gen. Anders captured Monte Cassino on May 18, 1944, after 123 days of fierce fighting.

The victory cost the lives of 923 Polish troops, with 2,931 wounded and 345 declared missing in action.

By the time the war ended in 1945, a Polish military cemetery was established on the slopes of Monte Cassino, which today is a major site of national remembrance for Poles.

A total of 1,072 Polish soldiers are buried there, among them Gen. Anders, who died in London in 1970.

A sign on the cemetery wall says: "Go, tell Poland, O stranger passing by, that here we lie—having fallen faithful in her service."

Tribute to Poles over key WWII victory in Italy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Henryk Siemiradzki's painting Nero's Torches (1877). Some of the Siemiradzki's paintings of Rome inspired how Sienkiewicz imagined the city in his best known novel, photo: Wikimedia Commons

*The Man Behind Quo Vadis*
#language & literature
Author: Mikołaj Gliński
Published: Jan 22 2016
Share
0
Many people have read and enjoyed Quo Vadis, but very few know its author. Dearly beloved in Poland, Henryk Sienkiewicz has much more to offer than just one novel. His exotic family background, his adventurous life and his other stories are all worth discovering, especially since Poland has declared 2016 the Year of Sienkiewicz.

Henryk Sienkiewicz may be the greatest world success story of Polish literature, but the reasons Poles love him so much lie somewhere else quite different. His 1896 novel *Quo Vadis* – a tale of love and ambition (and religious conflict) set in the decadent Rome of the 1st century CE – was translated into more than 50 languages and is one of the all-time best-sellers of world literature. In fact, it remains the only Polish book to have found a firm place in the canon of world literature.

However, in Poland Henryk Sienkiewicz is mostly celebrated as the author of quite a different series of books, one which you'll find on a bookshelf in every Polish house. *The Trilogy* is a historical epic set in the mid-17th century, a time of a great political turmoil which almost brought the country to its doom. In this book, Sienkiewicz crafted, much in the vein of American western novels, a most vivid cast of national heroes and villains, portrayed against the exotic backdrop of Poland's 'wild' eastern frontiers. But more importantly he created a consistent vision of Polish history, one shared by generations to come.

In a way it was Sienkiewicz who designed how Poles to this day visualise their past as a nation – with all its possible advantages and drawbacks.

*A Catholic writer of Muslim heritage?*




Henryk Sienkiewicz in Zakopane, 1894, photo: Kamil Kajko / Forum
Henryk Sienkiewicz was born in 1846 in Wola Okrzejska in Eastern Poland (not far from Lublin), an estate owned by his family from his mother's side. However his father's ancestors were Lithuanian Tatars, an ethnic minority which started settling in the eastern regions of the the Grand Duchy of Lithuania as early as the 14th century.



Tatars, who were an important and well-integrated minority (contributing greatly to Poland's military potential) in the commonwealth, spoke Polish but stuck to Islam as their religion (as such they were the only Muslim minority group living in Europe for centuries – find out more here). In fact, the writer's great-grandfather Michał converted to Christianity only in 1755. This may be interesting in the case of a writer whose most important books dealt with the story of ethnic and religious conflict between Christians and pagans in *Quo Vadis*, and Poles, Turks, Ukrainians and Tatars in *The Trilogy *– and who himself became the most exemplary Polish writer – a literary founding father of Polish national identity.

*A childhood in the Polish countryside (in the Russian Empire)*
Sienkiewicz spent most of his early childhood in the Polish countryside, a fact which explains his deep knowledge of the dialect of the peasantry, which he would later use in some of his works. It was also here that he developed his predilection for history books, delighting in the family library. It is said that some of the books read by the boy belonged to a famous historian and relative of the Sienkiewicz family: Joachim Lelewel. In 1858, Henryk moved to Warsaw – which was then (like the whole eastern part of the country) under Russian administration – where he enrolled in middle school and later continued his studies.

*Reporter in America*
Before Sienkiewicz made his name as the greatest national writer, he worked as journalist writing feuilletons for newspapers in Warsaw. In 1876, he was able to secure a job that would enable him to travel to America. For the next two years, Sienkiewicz travelled around the country writing reportage for the Polish press depicting the American way of life, with settlers, squatters and businessmen.

Sienkiewicz's stay in America coincided with the last years of the Native Americans’ fight for freedom, among them the Apaches. Fascinated by the adventurous reality of the American Wild West, Sienkiewicz even wrote a couple of literary western pieces in the style of James Fenimore Cooper. One of them, a short story entitled *Sachem* about a Native American chief, the last descendant of his tribe performing a dance in a circus in front of a white audience, remains – with its surprising and shocking ending – one of the all-time classics of Polish literature.

*The Trilogy as the ultimate Polish book*




Still from With Fire and Sword directed by Jerzy Hoffman, photo: promotional materials.
Upon his return to Poland, Sienkiewicz continued writing novels and short stories along with working as a journalist (including a post of editor-in-chief of a conservative newspaper). But it wasn't until 1895 when *With Fire and Sword*, the first part of *The Trilogy*, was serialised in Polish newspapers and the writer started to become a national icon.

The publication of the book in newspapers was arguably the greatest literary event in the cultural life of the nation. No book ever before or later raised such massive and unanimous interest. People would abandon their chores whenever they could go listen to the new adventures of their favourite heroes. In small towns, the local population would crowd in post offices waiting for the newspaper with the new episode to reach their town. They would listen to someone reading it aloud, and only then would they go back to their chores.  

During his work on the next two volumes of the book, Sienkiewicz received thousands of letters from readers concerned about the fate of their favourite protagonists and trying to impact the author. Women, in emulation of the female characters from the book, started practising fencing at home.

Most interestingly of all, *The Trilogy* was read by all classes of Polish society: from the aristocracy to craftsmen and peasants – which may be especially surprising considering the way Sienkiewicz depicted the lower classes. It was also read by minorities living in Poland, among others and importantly, by Jews. If any book in Poland was ever read en masse and with such passion and equality, it was this one. The question is: what was so fascinating about this book that it enchanted contemporary readers of all sorts – along with generations of readers to come?

*The Polish Iliad of the Wild East frontier*




The Ukrainian areas of Polish-Turkish frontire was an exotic inspiration for many artists. Here in Józef Brandt's painting, A Cossack on Horse (1881), photo: Wikimedia Commons
In *The Trilogy*, Sienkiewicz wrote about arguably the biggest political crisis in the history of the Polish state. The moment when Poland, attacked by Turkey and Sweden, and torn by the inner revolts of the Cossacks, found itself on the verge of collapse… And yet somehow managed to survive. This, according to Sienkiewicz, happened thanks to the heroic patriotic efforts of Polish soldiers, whom he descibed more like Medieval knights with their ideals of honour, valour and faithfulness.

Trylogia was like the great national epic, like the new *Iliad* – with Zbaraż, a fortified castle at the furthest eastern frontier, becoming the Polish Troy.

It was also like an American Western story with the remote Polish-Turkish frontier, with its so-called Dzikie Pola (literally 'Wild Fields' or 'Wilderness', today part of Zaporozhya) making for the oriental setting for ruthless tales of conflict between good and evil – where good was symbolised by the Polish Christian nobles, and evil was made up of Turks, Tatars and Ukrainians.

But perhaps most of all, it was a great adventure story. In *The Trilogy*, Sienkiewicz created ultimate if controversial national heroes (like Andrzej Kmicic) as well as the worst villains, personifying cunning enemies like Azya Tuhaybeyovich, who in one of the final scenes of the book is impaled in a macabre _coup de force_ – a memory that stays with many Sienkiewicz readers forever.

*Sienkiewicz controversy*
Almost since the publication of the book, Sienkiewicz has been criticised from various sides. The critics accused him of over-heroising his Polish protagonists, excessively idealising their characters – while at the same time portraying enemies as inhuman creatures, more demons than real people (compare the image of Khmelnicky). He was also castigated for using unnecessary cruelty (the impaling of Azya is one good example – see the scene in the Jerzy Kawalerowicz film).



More importantly though, he was also rebuked for failing to represent whole groups of Poland's society, like Jews or peasantry, as well as look into more deeper social causes behind the tragic historical events he depicted, like the Khmelnytski Uprising. Sienkiewicz’s inability to see social injustice as the backdrop and cause of the massive and ruthless character of this peasant and Kossack rebellion against ruthless Polish lords is one of many examples, symbolic of his writing method as a whole.

For Stanisław Brozowski, one of the most brilliant Polish critics of the time, Sienkiewicz was a an apologist of Polish nobility, a social class which he considered as backward and in decay. Thus Sienkiewicz was 'a classic of Polish backwardness and nobility's ignorance'.

For others, like Witold Gombrowicz, Sienkiewicz remained a powerful genius, a great master of words that one continues reading enthusiastically despite obvious cheap tricks of his craft: 'a first-class second-class author'.

*Trilogy & historiosophy*


Sienkiewicz's vision of history and his historiosophy may have been particularly influential. For Sienkiewicz sees the Polish-Turkish frontier in the mid-17th century as a battlefield of cultures and religions, a setting for the crash of civilisations. Also his depiction of Turks and Tatars (as Muslims) is rather one-dimensional. This itself may be interesting in case of a writer whose family descended from a Polish Tatar Muslim minority, and the author of an earlier short novel *Selim Mirza *which emphatically portrayed a Polish Tatar character. As such, Sienkiewicz may not have been the most obvious candidate for the ultimate national writer, and an icon of Polish concept of the nation. Still, this is what he became.

*Quo Vadis, Sienkiewicz?*




Paintings of Henryk Siemiradzki inspired how Sienkiewicz imagined ancient Rome. This painting The Christian Dirce may well have inspired the final scene in Quo Vadis, photo: Wikimedia Commons
Sienkiewicz’s greatest literary success however was yet to come. By writing *Quo Vadis* (1894), a novel set in ancient Rome during the reign of Nero, Sienkiewicz once again pushed a Christian agenda, his message being the inevitable coming of the Christian era.

The book became a huge international success, and is still the greatest hit in the history of Polish literature and one of the first global best-sellers of the 20th century. *Quo Vadis* has been translated into most major languages in the world (more than 50 up to this day), and the number of copies and later imprints must be impressive, if hard to estimate.

Interestingly, Sienkiewicz didn’t profit financially from the great popularity of his book. As a Russian citizen, he was not entitled to a share of the profits from the numerous translations of *Quo Vadis*, simply because Russia was one of the few countries not to have signed the so-called Berne convention. Had Russia signed the convention or had Sienkiewicz moved to nearby Kraków (part of Austrian Galicia) he would have made an incredible fortune. He decided however to stay in Russia-administered part of Poland, where he profited from the sales of his Polish books (which was also not altogether bad).



The global success of *Quo Vadis* contributed to the 1905 decision of the Swedish Royal Academy to award Sienkiewicz the Nobel Prize. 

*Last years*




The funeral of Henryk Sienkiewicz, 1924, the main train station in Warsaw, photo: NAC
In the years to come he went to publish another set of monster best-selling hits (if only of local fame), like *In Desert and Wilderness* or *Teutonic Knights*, books that to this day remain compulsory reading for all Polish school children.

Sienkiewicz died in 1916, two years before Poland regained independence after 123 years of partition. But the political determinacy of many Poles fighting for Poland's independence in WWI owed much to Sienkiewicz’s historical vision and sense of national pride

The Man Behind Quo Vadis


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Michał Piotr Boym*[1] (Chinese:;[2] c. 1612–1659) was a Polish Jesuit missionary to China,[3][4] scientist and explorer.

He is notable as one of the first westerners to travel within the Chinese mainland, and the author of numerous works on Asian fauna, flora and geography.

Boym authored the first published Chinese dictionaries for European languages, both of which were published posthumously: the first, a Chinese–Latin dictionary, was published in 1667, and the second, a Chinese–French dictionary, was published in 1670.[5][6]

*Contents*

1Biography
2Works
3See also
4Notes and references
5External links
*Biography[edit]*



Drawings of Chinese fruit trees from Michael Boym's "Briefve Relation de la Chine" (Paris, 1654). Depicted are the _Cinnamomum cassia_, the durian, and a variety of banana (or plantain) tree, with their Chinese names.
Michał Boym was born in Lwów, Poland (now Lviv, Ukraine), around 1614, to a well-off family of Hungarianancestry. His grandfather Jerzy Boim came to Poland from Hungary with the king Stefan Batory, and married Jadwiga Niżniowska.[7][3] Michał's father, Paweł Jerzy Boim (1581–1641),[7] was a physician to King Sigismund III of Poland.[3][4] Out of Pawel Jerzy's six sons, the eldest, the ne'er-do-well Jerzy was disinherited; Mikołaj and Jan became merchants; Paweł, a doctor; while Michał and Benedykt Paweł joined the Society of Jesus.[7] The family had their own family chapel in Lviv's central square, which was constructed around the time of Michał's birth.[7]

In 1631, Boym joined the Jesuits in Kraków,[3] and was ordained a priest. In 1643, after almost a decade of intensive studies in the monasteries of Kraków, Kalisz, Jarosław and Sandomierz, Boym embarked on a voyage to Eastern Asia. He first traveled to Rome, where he obtained a blessing for his mission from Pope Urban VIII, and then proceeded to Lisbon. Later that year he embarked with a group of nine other priests and clerics on a voyage to Portuguese Goa, and then Macau. Initially he taught at St. Paul Jesuit College (Macau). He then moved to the island of Hainan, where he opened a small Catholic mission. After the island had been conquered by the Manchus, Boym had to flee to Tonkin in 1647.

Even as Jesuits in northern and central China were successfully switching their loyalties from the fallen Ming Dynasty to the newly established Qing, the Jesuits in the south of the country continued to work with the Ming loyalist regimes still controlling some of the region. Accordingly, in 1649 Boym was sent by the Canton-based Vice-Provincial of the China Mission Alvaro Semedo with a diplomatic mission to the court of the Yongli Emperor, the last Chinese ruler of the Ming Dynasty, still controlling parts of the Southwestern China.[3]

As the Yongli regime was endangered by the encroaching Manchus, the Jesuit Andreas Wolfgang Koffler, who had been at the Yongli court since 1645, had succeeded in converting many of the members of the imperial family toChristianity believing this would attract help from Western monarchs for the Southern Ming's struggle to continue to rule China. Among the Christians at the Yongli's court were Empress dowager Helena Wang (Wang Liena), the wife of the emperor's father; Empress dowager Maria Ma (Ma Maliya), the mother of the emperor; and the heir to the throne, prince Constantine (Dangding), Zhu Cuxuan.[3] The Emperor's eunuch secretary Pang Tianshou (), known by his Christian name Achilles, had become a Christian as well, years earlier.[3][8]

Boym was chosen to present the situation of the Chinese Emperor to the Pope. He received letters from Empress dowager Helena and from Pang Achilles, to give to Pope Innocent X, the General of the Jesuit Order,[9] and Cardinal John de Lugo. Additional letters were dispatched to the Doge of Venice and to the King of Portugal. Together with a young court official named Andrew Zheng (Chinese; pinyin: _Zhèng Āndélè_),[10][11] Boym embarked on his return voyage to Europe. They arrived at Goa in May 1651, where they learned that the King of Portugal had already abandoned the cause of the Chinese (Southern Ming) Emperor, and that Boym's mission was seen as a possible threat to future relations with the victorious Manchu. This view was also supported by the new local superior of the Jesuits, who believed the Jesuit Order should not interfere in the internal power struggles of China.

Boym was placed under house arrest. However, he managed to escape and continue his voyage on foot. By way of Hyderabad, Surat, Bander Abbas and Shiraz, he arrived at Isfahan, in Persia. From there he continued his journey to Erzerum, Trabzon and İzmir, where he arrived near the end of August 1652. As the Venetian court was having conflicts with the Jesuits, Boym discarded his habit and dressed up as a Chinese Mandarin, before he arrived in Venice in December of that year. Although he had managed to cross uncharted waters and unknown lands, his mission there would not be easy, as the political intrigues at the European courts proved to be extremely complicated.

Initially the Doge of Venice refused to grant Boym an audience, as Venice wanted to maintain a neutral stance in regards to China. Boym managed to convince the French ambassador to support his cause, and the Doge finally saw Boym and accepted the letter. However, the French involvement caused a negative reaction from the Pope, as Innocent X was actively opposed to France and its ambitions. Also the newly elected General of the Jesuits, Gosvinus Nickel, believed Boym's mission might endanger other Jesuit missions in China and other parts of the world. A new Pope was elected in 1655, and after three years, Alexander VII finally saw Boym on 18 December1655. However, although Alexander was sympathetic to the Ming dynasty and its dilemma, he could not offer any practical help and his letter to the Chinese emperor contained little but words of empathy and offers of prayers. However, the letter from the new Pope opened many doors for Boym and his mission. In Lisbon, he was granted an audience by King John IV, who promised to help the Chinese struggle with military force.

In March 1656, Boym started his return trip to China. Out of eight priests accompanying him, only four survived the journey. Upon reaching Goa it turned out that Yongli's situation was dire and that the local Portuguese administration, despite direct orders from the monarch, did not want to let Boym travel to Macau. This was in order not to compromise their commercial enterprises with the victorious Manchu. Boym again ignored the Portuguese monopoly by travelling on foot, this time by an uncharted route to Ayutthaya, the capital of Siam. He arrived there in early 1658, and hired a ship from pirates, with which he sailed to northern Vietnam. In Hanoi, Boym tried to procure a guide to lead him and the priests travelling with him to Yunnan. However, he was unsuccessful and he had to continue the journey alone, with the assistance only of Chang, who had travelled with him all the way to Europe and back. They reached the Chinese province of Guangxi, but on 22 June 1659 Boym died, before reaching the emperor's court. The location of where he was buried is not known today.

*Works[edit]*



A squirrel (松鼠) chasing a green-haired turtle (綠毛龜), in Boym's _Flora Sinensis_
Boym is best remembered for his works describing the flora, fauna, history, traditions and customs of the countries he travelled through. During his first trip to China he wrote a short work on the plants and animals dwelling in Mozambique. The work was later sent to Rome, but was never printed. During his return trip he prepared a large collection of maps of mainland China and South-East Asia. He planned to expand it to nine chapters describing China, its customs and political system, as well as Chinese science and inventions. The merit of Boym's maps was that they were the first European maps to properly represent Korea as a peninsula rather than an island. They also took notice of the correct positions of many Chinese cities previously unknown to the westerners or known only by the semi-fabulous descriptions of Marco Polo. Boym also marked the Great Wall and the Gobi Desert. Although the collection was not published during Boym's lifetime,[12] it extended the knowledge of China in the west.

The best known of Boym's works is the _Flora Sinensis_ ("Chinese Flora"), published in Vienna in 1656. The book was the first description of an ecosystem of the Far East published in Europe. Boym underlined the medicinal properties of the Chinese plants. The book also included pleas for support of the Catholic Chinese emperor and a poem containing nearly a hundred chronograms pointing to the date of 1655, the date of coronation of Emperor Leopold I as the King of Hungary, as Boym wanted to gain support of that monarch for his mission.

Athanasius Kircher heavily drew on the _Flora Sinensis_ for the chapters on the plants and animals of China in his celebrated _China Illustrata_ (1667).[13]

In his other works, such as _Specimen medicinae Sinicae_ ("Chinese medicinal plants") and _Clavis medica ad Chinarum doctrinam de pulsibus_ ("Key to the Medical Doctrine of the Chinese on the Pulse") he described the Chinese traditional medicine and introduced several methods of healing and diagnostics previously unknown in Europe, particularly measurement of the pulse.[14][15][16] 

Michał Boym - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish Enigma codebreaker commemorated in UK*
02.09.2018 13:00
A memorial plaque in tribute of a Polish mathematician who helped crack the Enigma code was unveiled in the southwestern town of Chichester, UK, according to a report.





Henryk Zygalski. Photo: Wikimedia Commons/public domain

Henryk Zygalski, who jointly with fellow mathematicians Marian Rejewski and Jerzy Różycki cracked Germany’s encrypted military communications during World War II, lived in Chichester after the war.

However, due to the confidential character of Zygalski’s work and later speaking difficulties brought on by a stroke, Zygalski’s role in breaking the Enigma remained little known for decades, Zygalski’s nephew, Jeremy Russell, told Polish Radio’s IAR news agency.

Chichester Mayor Martyn Bell, who attended the unveiling ceremony, also expressed regret over not discovering Zygalski’s accomplishments earlier. “It’s sad in a way; Otherwise we might have gotten to know him and know more about him,” Bell said.

“But it was true of many people who worked undercover and in the secret world of World War II and the 1930s. Afterwards, they were kept under the radar,” he added.

The breakthrough of Zygalski, Rejewski and Różycki in cracking the Enigma code contributed to the eventual defeat of Nazi Germany.

Polish Enigma codebreaker commemorated in UK


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Feliks Koneczny’s theory of civilization and the collapse of Europe*
* 14:12  21-11-2017  gefira.org*



photo shutterstock.com

*The Old Continent is suffering from a deadly illness, an illness of helplessness. Millions of immigrants have come to Europe, mainly from the Middle East and Africa. Other millions are standing at Europe’s gates.* In many Western countries small Muslim minorities will soon become large politically influential minorities. For many years the elites lacking in common sense have propagated a model of multicultural society on our continent. As it is, in return for altruism and goodwill, Europeans have been receiving violence and death in terrorist attacks. A clash of civilizations is being fought in London, Hamburg, Barcelona, Paris and Amsterdam. Europe has lost its spirit and the warrior ethos, which it was formerly known for.

We can only look back at the days when in 1683 the coalition of Christian troops under the command of Polish King John III Sobieski defeated the invading Turkish army at the Battle of Vienna and defended Europe against Islam. Those soldiers were imbued with an invincible spirit of their heritage. Polish historian *Feliks Koneczny*, creator of an original theory of civilization, wrote about the role of the human spirit in history. European and American readers are familiar with Samuel Huntington’s _“Clash of Civilizations?”_, while the Polish scholar worked out his theory much earlier. Some experts say that Huntington drew on Koneczny’s thought.1)

Feliks Koneczny believed that the human spirit is the fundamental factor which gives rise to religion, race, language or technology. For example, the Latin civilization is made up of British, Polish or Spanish cultures. Civilization, a term broader than culture, is a way of collective life which to be perpetuated must work for at least a few generations. The historian posited that at present there are seven civilizations: *Arab, Byzantine, Brahmin, Chinese, Latin, Turanian* and *Jewish* (as well as Tibetan and Numidian in the residual phase). He defined five civilization building blocks: *good* and truth (material constituents), *health and well-being (spiritual constituents), which are combined by beauty. People perceive these five concepts differently, so naturally they form such associations whose common denominator is the same understanding of them.*

The Latin civilization originated in Western and Central Europe and was transferred to the Americas. It draws on the *Greek understanding of the objective truth (science), Roman law* and *Christian morality*. This civilization seeks to ensure the greatest possible public participation in the governance of the state by each individual and values his personal freedom highly. It accepts the superiority of ethics over law. The law itself is split in public and private law. Even politics and warfare are subordinated to ethical requirements.

Europe is different now from what it was during Koneczny’s lifetime (1862-1949). A long time of prosperity and consumerism, a carefree life without war plus Neo-Marxist ideology have led to the fall of the European spirit.

Apart from the Latin, we also have the Turanian civilization, which originated in Eurasian steppes. Genghis Khan’s Empire belonged to it as well as peoples of Afghanistan, the Turks, Russians and Cossacks (Ukrainians). This civilization’s peculiarity is its military-like social structure since in order to exist it must conquer lands. A sovereign is above the law and all citizens are his ownership. Religion is not autonomous from the state, science is not in high demand.

Next we have the Byzantine civilization, where religion is dependent on the state which has an all-embracing influence on all areas of life. This civilization didn’t end with the fall of the Empire of Constantine the Great; it was adopted in Germany at the turn of 9th and 10th centuries due to the influence of Empress Theophano (956-991), a niece of the Byzantine Emperor John I Tzimiskes. Koneczny believed that the Byzantine civilization had a negative influence on the countries of Western Europe, through bureaucracy, elimination of ethics from collective life.

The scholar defines the Jewish civilization as sacral because all life of an individual and community is subordinated to religious law. Its distinctive characteristic is the consciousness of being chosen, which paved the way for double moral standards towards Jews and Gentiles. What’s interesting, the historian considers the ideology of the Third Reich as an example of the Jewish concept of chosenness being adopted by the Germans.

Europe is the place where the Latin is being undermined by the Byzantine, Turanian and Jewish civilizations. Koneczny didn’t predict the threat from the Arab civilization. Koneczny believes that civilization is only vital when it seeks to expand. If it stops expanding, it begins to fall. Healthy civilizations do not want to mingle with others; contrarily, they tend to suppress others and replace them. Expansion may be militant or peaceful by means of propagating one’s own style of life and mass migration, like the settlement of the Americas centuries ago.

Immigrants coming now to Europe don’t play the role the settlers in America once did. They do not create new values, build buildings, roads, cities or provide capital and new ideas. They are predominantly interested in economic benefit. Current migration into the US and Europe is incomparable with the European migrattion to the predominantly empty land in Australia and the Americas. The economic and social superiority of the European and American societies is luring today’s Third World migrants. Permanence of civilization is determined by the consistency and compatibility of its values, which makes it resistant to foreign influences. Koneczny said: _“never and nowhere is it possible to be civilized by two methods”_. According to the Polish scholar a synthesis of civilizations is impossible. Attempts to combine different ways of life create a mixture but never a new civilization. Mixed civilizations are unable to develop because they are torn by internal contradictions.

Both in relation to nations and civilizations artificial unities are doomed to failure. Nations come into being on their own and develop a community spirit, common will and tradition shared by their members. That is why there wasn’t a Yugoslavian or a Soviet nation, but, contrarily both the Soviet Union and Yugoslavia broke up along national lines. Internal cultural contradictions caused the collapse of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. Czechs and Slovaks didn’t want to live in one country. Catalans wants to leave Spain. There are many conflicts in multinational, multiracial and multicultural India and South Africa. On the other hand divided nations tend to unite. Case in point: reunification of Germany and Vietnam. We may be sure that one of these days Taiwan will be reunited with China, and North and South Korea will eventually merge.

In _“On the Plurality of Civilizations”_ by Feliks Koneczny we can find arguments and explanations concerning the current difficult situation in Europe. The influx of immigrants is the Old Continent’s death. The European Union as a mixture of the Latin, the Byzantine and the Jewish civilizations, currently exposed to the Arab onslaught has no chance to survive, at least that is what we can learn from Feliks Koneczny’s work.

Feliks Koneczny’s theory of civilization and the collapse of Europe


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*To Be Alive and a Polish Writer: Tadeusz Konwicki, 1926–2015*


By Morgan Meis

February 12, 2015






Tadeusz Konwicki; 1990.

Photograph by Ulf Andersen / Getty

Iwill never forget a late-night conversation I had seven years ago, around the table of a modest kitchen in a small town in southern Poland, when an impressively inebriated man—a distant relative—implored me with tear-filled eyes to get the message to Obama, as quickly as possible, that a missile shield pointed east, at Moscow, was a dire necessity. Every morning, this man told me, he looked to the east and expected to see Russian hordes cresting the hill just beyond the outskirts of his defenseless town. Then he pointed his finger at the window. We both looked out warily into the night.

There is a special mix of vindictiveness, paranoia, and persecution complex that can bubble to the surface in countries that have been betrayed too often. The opening line to the Polish National Anthem—“Poland has not yet perished”—gives you a good impression of the national disposition. Many Poles, even twenty years after the fall of Communism, live in a state of fatalistic, half-amused anticipation, waiting for the other shoe to drop. Historically, it’s been the Russians who come to administer the boot. This happened, for instance and notoriously, in the January uprising of 1863, when Poles started a rebellion against forced conscription into the Imperial Russian Army. The rebellion ended, as many did, in misery and mass executions. And don’t even get a Pole started about the partitions of the late eighteenth century, in which Russia, Prussia, and Austria carved Poland up into so many pieces that there was no independent state left.

Tadeusz Konwicki, who died last month, wrote fiction that is steeped in this history, in these agonies and conundrums. His great novel “The Polish Complex” begins like this: “I was standing in line in front of a state-owned liquor store. I was twenty-third in line.” The book was written in the late nineteen-seventies, in a Poland behind the Iron Curtain and two decades removed from the brave, foolish, and short-lived Poznan Uprising against Soviet domination, in 1956. The entire novel takes place in line on Christmas Eve. Standing in that line, waiting to buy goods that never arrive, is Konwicki himself. Just behind him is a Polish man who has been waiting for an opportunity to kill Konwicki since the Second World War. “I owe you a bullet,” the man says to Konwicki. “A slug in the back of the head.” “I know,” responds Konwicki. “I betrayed the old faith for the new one. Then the new one for the old. But I never wanted to betray anything or anybody.”

The end of the Second World War replayed the ongoing tragedy of Polish independence—or, rather, the lack thereof: having painfully thrown off the yoke of Nazi occupation, Poles watched as the Soviets marched in to fill the power vacuum and set up shop. Konwicki himself was a party to these events. As a young man, he’d joined the Home Army and was involved in the double-jeopardy game of armed resistance both to the Wehrmacht and the R.K.K.A. (Red Army). Konwicki was a soldier fighting in the forests around his home town of Wilno (now Vilnius, the capital of Lithuania). Somehow, he survived. He moved to Warsaw and began a career as a writer within the indirectly Moscow-directed new Poland of the Cold War era.

And that is why the man in line outside the state-owned liquor store in “The Polish Complex” wants to kill Konwicki: he sees him as a traitor to the true cause of absolute freedom for Poland. He sees Konwicki’s writing as veiled excuses for Konwicki’s “collaboration” in a compromised Poland that was unable to throw off Russian domination in the aftermath of the Second World War. The man in line is, you guessed it, Konwicki’s own conscience, which vexes him day and night.

Konwicki and his conscience step away from the line to drink vodka and talk about the bad old times. On several occasions, Konwicki falls into a swoon, from drink and a bad heart, and dreams about failed uprisings from Poland’s past, or about amorous adventures with the bored young woman sitting behind the desk at the store. Always, he awakens surrounded by his countrymen, freezing cold, waiting in line to buy something for Christmas. Finally, at the end of the novel . . . well, I won’t spoil it.

Perhaps the most moving aspect of “The Polish Complex” is the degree to which Konwicki struggles not to have to struggle with the heavy burden of Polish history. Konwicki didn’t want to be faced with the daily moral dilemmas that confront a person who lives in a country ruled by a rotten regime. Who does? He realizes that an obsession with historical resentments is poisonous and corrosive to the soul. “How did it happen?” Konwicki asks himself,

that I am the author of Polish books, good or bad, but Polish? Why did I accept the role which I had renounced forever? Who turned me, a European, no, a citizen of the world, an Esperantist, a cosmopolitan, an agent of universalism, who turned me, as in some wicked fairytale, into a stubborn, ignorant, furious Pole?

Konwicki has no answer to these questions. The novel simply breaks here and begins a new section in which Konwicki and his friends are back in line, waiting endlessly for a shipment of goods and knowing that word

To Be Alive and a Polish Writer: Tadeusz Konwicki, 1926–2015


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Remembering Alan Kulwicki’s famous ‘Polish Victory Lap’ on #TBT*
foxsportsMar 10, 2016 at 10:00a ET
SHAREURLEMAIL
Alan Kulwicki takes his famed "Polish Victory Lap" at Phoenix International Raceway.

RacingOne/ISC Archives via Getty Images
The late Alan Kulwicki was nothing if not methodical.

Kulwicki, a college-educated engineer from Wisconsin, began racing in what is now known as the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series in 1985.

Unlike today’s huge NASCAR operations, the frugal Kulwicki had a modest shop near Charlotte Motor Speedway, maybe a dozen full-time employees, and he lived on a shoestring budget in a one-bedroom apartment.

It wasn’t easy for Kulwicki, who was the ultimate outsider in the insular NASCAR community.

"It would have been real easy to quit and turn back and say that it just wasn’t meant to be or I can’t do it," he said. "But I kept on. When I first came down South, I’ve got to be honest with you, I was really scared. I was just swimming for my life. The fear of failure is a good motivator, and I think that’s what drove me in the early years."

For three long years, Kulwicki dreamed of what it would be like to finally win a race in NASCAR’s top division.

And he also dreamed of what he’d do when he actually won one.

In fact, Kulwicki sought out the advice of legendary promoter H.A. "Humpy" Wheeler, then the president and general manager of Charlotte Motor Speedway. Wheeler challenged Kulwicki to be daring and different and do something out of the ordinary when he finally won a race.

And as fate would have it, Kulwicki did just that.

On Nov. 6, 1988, Kulwicki was running second to Ricky Rudd in the Checker 500 at Phoenix International Raceway, the track that will host this weekend’s NASCAR tripleheader. Rudd led 183 of 312 laps but then the engine in his car failed, handing the lead to Kulwicki, who claimed his first Sprint Cup victory in his 85th career start. Kulwicki won $54,100 and won by 18.5 seconds, an eternity by today’s standards.



*10 INTRIGUING TIDBITS YOU PROBABLY DON'T KNOW ABOUT PHOENIX INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY*
And then, in the first NASCAR Premier Series race ever run at PIR, Kulwicki did something that had never been done before.

He drove his No. 7 Ford Thunderbird in the opposite direction that the cars raced, so he could look into the stands and see the cheering fans, who are especially enthusiastic in Phoenix. Kulwicki’s move became known as the "Polish Victory Lap" and it instantly made him a legend with race fans.

"He told me months before that he was going to do this," said Tom Roberts, then Kulwicki’s spotter. "He was scared to death that NASCAR was going to really come down on him, maybe even take the victory away from him."

In reality, NASCAR loved it. Kulwicki’s bold move drew national headlines and helped focus attention on the sport.

"There will never be another first win and, you know, everybody sprays champagne or stands up on the car," said Kulwicki after the victory. "I wanted to do something different for the fans."

That he did.

"When you work for something so hard for so long, you wonder if it’s going to be worth all of the anticipation," Kulwicki said after winning in Phoenix. "Believe me, it certainly was."


https://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sh...ursday-alan-kulwicki-sprint-cup-series-031016


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Stanisław Dobosiewicz [edytuj]*









Go to navigation.Go to search
*Stanisław Dobosiewicz* (born 1910, died in 2007) - Polish teacher , school theoretician, social activist and writer. During the Second World War, he was a prisoner of concentration camps , after the war he was the author of a series of monographs about the Mauthausen-Gusen camp complex . He also co-created post-war education reforms in Poland.

*Table of Contents *

1Biography
2See also
3Sources
3.1Footnotes
3.2.Subject bibliography
3.3Subject bibliography

*Biography [ edit | edit code ]*
Stanisław Dobosiewicz was born on October 28, 1910 in Maków Mazowiecki [1] . During World War I, he and his family were evacuated by the Russian army to Kaluga , where he spent the rest of the war [2] . At the end of the 1920s, he moved to Warsaw, where he began studying Polish at the University of Warsaw [1] . In the student years he was active in leftist scientific circles, including together with Leon Chajne , Mieczysław Popiel and Jadwiga Wasilewskain the Academic Association of Freethinkers and the Circle of Rationalists [3] [4] . In 1932, he defended his master 's thesis on the subject of the Maków Mazowiecki dialect and the surrounding area [5] . The work was rated very highly, and an enthusiastic review was issued by its prof. Witold Doroszewski [5]. After graduation he worked as a teacher [1] .

Shortly after the occupation of Mazovia by the Germans during the September campaign, Dobosiewicz was arrested [1] . After two weeks in detention in Ostrołęka, he was released, but since then he was on the German proscription list [1] . Finally, on April 6, 1940, he was arrested again under the so-called_Intelligenzaktion_ , or the action of the German invader against the Polish intelligentsia [1] . Initially placed in the concentration camp in Działdowo , on 17 April he was sent to the camp in Dachau and at the end of May to Gusen I, sub-camp of the Mauthausen-Gusen concentration camp complex , where he was one of the first prisoners with the camp number 166 [1] .

Initially, he worked on the construction of the sub-camp, and then he was assigned to a commando working in stone quarries [1] . During his stay in the concentration camp he was active in the leftist conspiracy, he also supported cultural initiatives among inmates [6] [1] . He was also a co-organizer of scientific courses for inmates, he taught art history, literature and economics [7] . In the camp he survived until the liberation in the last days of the war, in the spring of 1945 [1] . After liberation, he stayed in Austria for some time, where he was active in the Polish Committee dealing with the organization of the return of former prisoners to the country [1] .

After returning to Poland, he joined the organization of Polish education in the Western Territories [1] , he was also one of the first post-war education curators in the Warsaw region [8] . Then for many years he worked as the director of one of the departments at the Ministry of Education [8] . In 1949 he received the Order of the First Class Labor Banner [9] . In 1954 he published a book "10 years of folk school in Poland" summarizing the first decade of changes in the Polish educational system [10] . The book has several editions in the country, as well as foreign editions: in English [11] , German [12] , French [13] and Russian [14] . He was active in the popularization and reform of education, he was one of the co-authors of the so-called school reform 1961 transforming primary schools into eight-grade [15] . He was also the co-author of the project, which eventually led to the construction of "Thousand schools for the thousandth anniversary of Poland" [1] .

For many years he headed the Mauthausen-Gusen Club operating within the framework of ZBoWiD [1] . Among his former inmates, he collected documents, reports and materials about the sub-camps of the Mauthausen-Gusen system, which he published in four volumes forming together the most comprehensive of their monograph [1] . In 1977 he published the book "Mauthausen-Gusen: extermination camp" which was one of the first monographs on the history of the camp [16] . In the following years he published three more parts, documenting various aspects of the history of Mauthausen-Gusen camps. In 1980, the book "Mauthausen-Gusen: self-defense and conspiracy" appeared describing the resistance movement inside the camp, attempts to escape and ways to preserve life and dignity [17] . The next volume of the monograph was published in 1983, the book "Mauthausen-Gusen: poetry and a song of prisoners" focusing on the private life of prisoners, cultural, artistic and self-educational activities [18] . The last volume of the monograph was published in 2000książka "Mauthausen-Gusen: in defense of life and human dignity", which is an attempt to synthesize earlier items [19] .

He died on May 18, 2007 [5] .

In 2011, after the death of Dobosiewicz, his master's thesis in the form of a book was issued by the Academy of Humanities Aleksandra Gieysztora [5] [20] .

Google Translate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MAY
31
Lander built by students closer to Mars

Wrocław students have taken up the challenge space agencies have been facing for years, which is a barrier to the possibility of colonizing Mars. Their idea for a large Mars lander is one of the world’s top five solutions in the "Red Eagle" contest.

Now they are looking for funds for a trip to the competition finals in the United States.

The biggest problem associated with the colonization of Mars is sending all the equipment necessary for survival. The students were given the task of designing a lander that would enable delivering a minimum of 10 tons of cargo to the Red Planet. The machine should be possible to be built and sent to Mars by 2026.

The Eagle project was developed by members of the OFF-ROAD Unconventional Vehicles Science Club at Wrocław University of Science and Technology. It is the only Polish project selected for the finals of the "Red Eagle - International Student Engineering Contest to Design Mars Lander," organized by The Mars Society in cooperation with NASA. The finals will take place in August in Pasadena.

According to the group leader Justyna Pelc, the students from the OFF-Road science club have received awards many times at the international competition of Mars rovers. This year, they tackled a more difficult challenge that has been bugging all space agencies for many years and blocking the possibility of colonizing Mars and other nearby planets. The largest load humanity delivered to Mars so far was the Curiosity rover weighing about one ton.

The problem is braking
"The atmosphere of Mars has much lower density than the Earth’s atmosphere, so commonly used methods such as a parachute, will not work. Another problem is that the current rockets (and rockets that are expected to be built by 2026) significantly limit the dimensions and weight of the lander. An additional difficulty is the possible return from Mars to Earth," explained deceleration specialist Krzysztof Basiak.

The competition forced the participants to work out solutions to many problems in just a few months. The interdisciplinary team members included mechanic and electronic engineers, materials engineers as well as biologists and physicists. Due to the specific nature of the project, the support of industry specialists was also necessary. ESA, CERN and Mars Society Polska employees offered their help.

The Eagle lander had to make the best possible use of the available space on the NASA’s Space Launch System. A half-shell hull was used as a supporting structure. This allowed to obtain the required optimal strength to mass ratio. 

The cargo bay located in the lower central part of the lander is at the same time a freight lift, which facilitates the unloading process. The lift module can be easily replaced with a module that sustains life.

The most difficult task was finding the right braking methods for a lander with a significant weight. Basiak points out that with larger masses, such a low-density atmosphere completely excludes the use of braking methods such as parachutes, for example. Speed reduction using engines (as was the case with Moon landings) was also out of the question due to the need to use a large amount of rocket fuel, and hence huge costs associated with the need to transport fuel between planets.

Wrocław students combined several deceleration methods: aerodynamic braking using the Hypersonic Inflatable Aerodynamic Decelerator (HIAD) module, and rocket engines in the final landing phase. HIAD module allows to increase the effective area of aerodynamic braking by filling a dozen rings with increasing diameter, forming a cone with gas. This technology allows to significantly reduce speed. After completing its task, the module is ejected, which allows to reduce the weight of the entire lander and finally land using engines.

Students also used innovative 3D printing for the lander electronics. As a result, they significantly reduced the mass of the systems while maintaining low production costs. Printed electronics can be very thin and flexible at the same time. At the current technological level it is possible to print most of the sensors used in the space industry, including temperature, humidity, pressure, wind power, UV radiation sensors.

The students are now looking for funds to finance their participation in the competition finals in the U.S. They need money for flight and accommodation. "We are looking for people and entities that would like to support us. As one of the five teams in the world and the only one from Poland, we will represent not only our university, but also the entire Polish Space Sector," said Ania Wójcik, technical leader of the project. Information about the collection can be found on the website: www.s corpio.pwr.edu.pl

Lander built by students closer to Mars


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Edited by Andrzej Grzybowski, MD, PhD*
*Edmund Biernacki (1866-1911): Discoverer of the erythrocyte sedimentation rate. On the 100th anniversary of his death*
Author links open overlay panelAndrzejGrzybowskiMD, PhDabJarosławSakMD, PhDc
Redirecting

*Abstract*
In contemporary medicine, the erythrocyte sedimentation rate (ESR) is used to assess severity in patients with such diseases as erysipelas, psoriasis, eosinophilic fasciitis, dermatomyositis, and Behçet's disease. We remember the scientific achievements of a Polish physician, the discoverer of the erythrocyte sedimentation rate (ESR), Edmund Faustyn Biernacki (1866-1911), on the 100th anniversary of his death. The practical application of ESR in clinical diagnostics in 1897 by Biernacki was little known for many years, because it was often neglected owing to the work of Robert Fåhraeus and Alf Westergren from 1921. In addition, it is also frequently omitted that before Westergren's and Fåhraeus's reports were published, ESR was also noticed by Ludwig Hirschfeld in 1917.


Previous article in issue
Next article in issue
*Introduction*
The erythrocyte sedimentation rate (ESR) is used to assess the acute phase response of many inflammatory diseases. Contemporary dermatology uses the ESR test for assessing disease severity in patients with erysipelas,1, 2, 3, 4 psoriasis,5, 6, 7 eosinophilic fasciitis,8 dermatomyositis,9 and Behçet's disease.10, 11, 12 An elevated ESR is used as a key diagnostic criterion for polymyalgia rheumatica13 and an independent predictor of giant cell arteritis.14

This year, 2011, marks the 100th anniversary of the death of Edmund Faustyn Biernacki (1866-1911), a Polish physician (Figure 1), who discovered the phenomenon of ESR.







Download high-res image (566KB)
Download full-size image
Fig. 1
Biernacki was one of the representatives of the Polish school of philosophy of medicine15, 16 and the first scientist to use ESR17, 18 in medical diagnostics. Unfortunately, these historical facts are frequently omitted in the English language literature. It was only in the last decade of the 20th19century and the first decade of the 21st20, 21, 22, 23, 24 century that Biernacki's name has appeared. This appearance was connected to the presentation of the Polish school of philosophy of medicine and the discussion on the history of the discovery of ESR. Before this, Polish authors occasionally appealed to acknowledge Biernacki's input into the discovery of ESR.25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30 This probably contributed to the gradual “rehabilitation” of Biernacki's contribution to this discovery; however, incomplete information concerning the discovery of ESR, which omits Biernacki's input,31 still appears even in the most recent scientific reports.32, 33 Thus, on the 100-year anniversary of Biernacki's death, it is worthwhile to briefly introduce his life and major scientific accomplishments, especially compared with the short history of ESR.

*Edmund Biernacki as a physician and philosopher of medicine*
The life and professional activities of Edmund Faustyn Biernacki (1866-1911) (Figure 1) coincided with the period of Partitions of Poland. In the 19th century and almost the first 2 decades of the 20th century, the Polish people had no political autonomy while remaining under the Russian, German, and Austro-Hungarian occupation. Biernacki was born in the Russian partition on December 19, 1866, in the city of Opoczno. At the age of 18, he enrolled at the Medical Faculty of the Imperial University of Warsaw. He published his first scientific papers during his medical studies, and for one of them34he received a Gold Medal in a competition announced by the Faculty of Medicine.

After graduating in 1889, Biernacki worked as an assistant in the Therapeutic Department of the Imperial University of Warsaw. There, he published many papers in the field of gastroenterology, neurology, and metabolic disorders. In the following year, he received a scholarship from the Joseph Mianowski Fund35 to conduct research in foreign research centers. First, as an assistant, he held internships in the clinics of Wilhelm Heinrich Erb (1840-1921) and Johann Hoffmann (1857-1919) in Heidelberg, and Jean-Martin Charcot (1825-1893) in Paris.

As an independent researcher, he worked in Heidelberg, Paris, and Giessen. In Paris, under the tutelage of Georges Hayem (1841-1933), he devised methods of examining the gastric contents, and while staying in Giessen at Franz Riegel's (1843-1904) clinic, he examined the importance of saliva and oral digestive physiology in the pathophysiology of digestive processes occurring in the stomach.22, 27, 28 In subsequent years of his career, as the head of the Diagnostic Department of the Imperial University of Warsaw, he devoted much effort to research in the fields of neurology, cardiology, infectious diseases, and hematology. Studies in the field of hematology, which led him to the discovery of ESR, were conducted between 1893 and 1897.

The increasing russification of the Imperial University of Warsaw, including the university clinic, was probably the main factor that caused Biernacki to change his workplace.27 In July 1897, he became department head at the Wola Hospital in Warsaw, and during this period, his fascination with methodology of medical science and philosophy of medicine began. At the turn of the century, he published 3 books concerning these issues,36, 37, 38which presented a meta-analysis of the relationships between diagnostic and therapeutic possibilities of contemporary European medicine.

The fourth book, on the theory of health and illness,39 was published after his transfer to Lviv, which remained in the Austro-Hungarian annexation. This transfer was caused by economic reasons. Because Biernacki was held in high esteem by the Lviv medical environment, in December 1902, the Medical Faculty of the University of Lviv, in recognition of his work, abandoned the procedural nostrification of his diploma. It is essential to mention that during the Partition of Poland, physicians who changed their place of work by leaving for a different partition (occupation zone) were obligated to undergo such nostrification procedure.

In 1908, at the University of Lviv, Biernacki received a title of associate professor at the Department of General and Experimental Pathology. From Lviv, he often traveled to Carlsbad, where he ran a medical practice in a local spa. He died suddenly in Lviv on December 29, 1911, at the age of 45. Unfortunately, he did not live to see the Polish nation gain independence in 1918.

Despite his premature death, his scientific achievements were quite impressive, as he published 98 scientific papers, including experimental and theoretical ones,22, 28 almost all of which were published in both Polish and German. Biernacki's contributions appeared in 21 scientific German language journals. Apart from explaining the nature of ESR, he was also the discoverer of one of the clinical manifestations of tabes dorsalis. In neurology, this symptom, which manifests itself by the analgesia of the ulnar nerve, is called the Biernacki sign.28 At the turn of the 19th and 20th centuries, Biernacki was known in the world literature as an outstanding expert on metabolic disorders. In Norden's textbook, which concerned this issue, apart from many quotes, Biernacki was described as “Der recht kritische Biernacki” (“rightly critical Biernacki”).40

*The discovery of ESR*
Beginning in ancient times, bloodletting with which the sick were treated, made it possible to make empirical observations on the red blood clot as being covered with a layer of whitish fluid called “crusta phlogistica” or “crusta inflammatoria.”41 In modern times, a Scottish surgeon, John Hunter (1728-1793),21 and a German physician, Hermann Nasse (1807-1892), are believed to be the discoverers of the ESR. In this context, it is also worth mentioning the London physician, William Hewson (1739-1774), considered the “father of hematology,”42 as the first person who noticed that the separation of defibrinated blood occurs more slowly than in the case of undefibrinated blood43; however, the first person to explain this phenomenon by means of an experiment and to use it in clinical diagnostics was Edmund Faustyn Biernacki.17, 18, 22, 24, 25,27, 28, 29, 30,44 The explanation of ESR that was provided by Biernacki was based on proving a close relationship between the speed of sedimentation of red blood cells and the level of fibrinogen.17, 18 Simultaneously, in 1894, Biernacki published his first reports about ESR in the _Proceedings of the Warsaw Medical Society,_45_Wiener Medicinische Wochenschrift,_46 and _Zeitschrift für physiologische Chemie_47; however, he did not include the evaluation of its usefulness in medical diagnostics.

In 1897, Biernacki announced the diagnostic value of ESR together with a pathophysiological explanation of this phenomenon in 2 contributions: one written in Polish in _Gazeta Lekarska_17 (Figure 2) and the second in German in the _Deutsche Medicinische Wochenschrift_18 (Fig. 3, Fig. 4). Shortly before the publication of his works describing ESR, during a meeting of the Warsaw Medical Society on June 22, 1897, Biernacki presented the 5 most important conclusions from his observations.22, 28 Those conclusions were as follows: the blood sedimentation rate and volume of residue produced is different in different individuals; blood with small amounts of red blood cells sediments faster; blood sedimentation rate depends on the level of fibrinogen in the blood plasma; during the course of febrile diseases (rheumatic fever included) with large amounts of plasma fibrinogen, the ESR is increased; in defibrinated blood, the sedimentation process is slower.27 Biernacki's findings clearly proved the clinical importance of the discovery of ESR. They indicated the sedimentary features of the plasma fibrinogen, which occurs in increased amounts in febrile disease.






Download high-res image (967KB)
Download full-size image
Fig. 2





Download high-res image (2MB)
Download full-size image
Fig. 3





Download high-res image (81KB)
Download full-size image
Fig. 4
The application of ESR by Biernacki in clinical diagnostics was described in detail in 1902 in a textbook on blood pathology written by Gravitz.48 In 1906, Biernacki modified his method by using a capillary pipette of his own design, called a “microsedimentator,”22, 49 instead of the original glass cylinder (Figure 4). This technique allowed the measurement of ESR after sampling of the capillary blood from the tip of the finger. The reading of the results was possible after 60 minutes. As an anticoagulant, Biernacki used powdered sodium oxalate.

It is immensely interesting that 20 years after Biernacki's publication concerning ESR, 3 independent scientists made similar “discoveries.” Those scientists were Ludwik Hirszfeld (1884-1954), Robert Sanno Fåhraeus (1888-1968), and Alf Vilhelm Albertsson Westergren (1891-1968). First in 1917, 6 years after Biernacki's death, a Polish physician of Jewish origins, who later became famous for research on blood groups and the Rh factor, Ludwik Hirszfeld50, 51 presented a report on ESR. In blood taken from patients diagnosed with malaria, Hirszfeld observed the phenomenon of ESR.52 These observations were made during his stay in Serbia during an outbreak of malaria in 1917.

A year after Hirszfeld's report, a Swedish haematologist, Robert Sanno Fåhraeus, also announced his “discovery.” He analyzed the time differences of erythrocyte sedimentation occurring in 2 groups of women: pregnant and nonpregnant. He presented the results of his work in 1918,53 and 3 years later, he extensively discussed it in the journal _Acta Medica Scandinavica._54Fåhraeus saw using ESR as a possible pregnancy test.

Another scientist involved in the “discovery” of ESR was a Swedish internist, Alf Vilhelm Albertsson Westergren (1891-1968). Based on observations of the sedimentation of blood obtained from patients with pulmonary tuberculosis, he presented a similar description of the phenomenon of ESR55 as those given by Biernacki, Hirszfeld, and Fåhraeus. Westergren applied a blood-sampling method to the ESR test using sodium citrate as an anticoagulant. This method of carrying out the ESR test was later recommended by the International Council for Standardization in Hematology (ICSH).56, 57, 58 According to these recommendations, Westergren's ESR test should be performed by filling a 300-mm long pipette graduated to 200 mm with 3.8% trisodium citrate dihydrate, and blood taken from a patient (mixture ratio 1:5). Reading is made in millimeters after 60 minutes.

Westergren also defined standards for the ESR test. What is more, in 1965 he was on the expert panel on the ESR test established by the Third General Assembly of the International Committee for Standardization in Hematology.56 Hirszfeld and Fåhraeus, after hearing about the earlier publications of Biernacki, acknowledged his precedence to the discovery of the ESR. Westergren, however, in the review of the work on the ESR, did not include Biernacki's contributions.29 Hirszfeld believed that Fåhraeus's method was incomplete because he did not include anemia, which influenced the speed of ESR.52 Neither Biernacki's publications nor Hirszfeld's reports concerning ESR were mentioned in the recommendations of ICSH. These recommendations, however, do include both Fåhraeus's and Westergren's publications from 1921.56

*Conclusions*
This summary of the history of the discovery of the ESR is an example of the existing difficulties in the exchange of medical ideas, not only before the era of Medline and PubMed, but also at a time when medical publications were not yet dominated by the English language. Biernacki's achievements, both in the field of experimental medicine and in clinical studies, were quoted and commented on in German language medical literature,48, 59 especially until 1911. In connection with this, it should be emphasized that Biernacki's discovery is not an isolated historical fact, but a fact influencing further development of clinical diagnostics that uses the phenomenon of ESR.

Biernacki's papers17, 18 stimulated, to a very significant extent, the scientific discussion about ESR in the medical literature.48, 59 There are many causes of the lack of recognition in the medical literature of Biernacki's input into the discovery of ESR, one of which is that after Biernacki's premature death in 1911 until 1917 no mention of ESR was made in medical journals. Unfortunately, the state of “supplanting” Biernacki's achievements from the scientific awareness of the English language literature was not changed, even by Fåhraeus's opinion contained in his work on the ESR in 1921. There he states that “Biernacki has the merit of being the first to have sought to call attention to a practical clinical method of measuring in blood tests in which coagulation has been prevented, the sinking rapidity of the corpuscules.”54

On the 100th anniversary of Biernacki's death, it is worthwhile to remember his achievements as an internist, scientist-experimenter, and philosopher of medicine. 

Edmund Biernacki (1866-1911): Discoverer of the erythrocyte sedimentation rate. On the 100th anniversary of his death - ScienceDirect


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Marek Piechocki and the Polish fashion empire whose global reach has spread to Britain*
Save





LPP, owner of the Reserved brand which took over BHS's Oxford Street flagship, has been growing rapidly 

 Jack Torrance 
2 SEPTEMBER 2018 • 3:00PM


Marek Piechocki has built a fashion empire that spans 20 countries around Europe and the Middle East, employs 20,000 people and boasts a market value of around £3.6bn. 

But while the LPP boss may be one of the wealthiest men in Poland, a lifelong refusal to have his picture taken by the media means you would be hard-pressed to find out what he looks like.

“At the beginning of the Nineties in Poland there were a lot of kidnappings,” he says when we meet at the company’s headquarters in Gdańsk on Poland’s Baltic coast.

“There was a kind of small mafia and I didn’t appear anywhere because I was thinking about my children.”

Such concerns are less of an issue in the Poland of 2018, but Piechocki continues...


Marek Piechocki and the Polish fashion empire whose global reach has spread to Britain


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

© gstockstudio, Fotolia" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(36, 43, 54); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 45px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*Polish cosmetics conquering the world*
94

??


Home Page

Economy

Investments and Projects

Polish cosmetics conquering the world

business

investments

projects
*Our shampoos, hair dyes and creams are a hot commodity among Arab, Swedish and Australian women. Polish cosmetics have become a worldwide hit.*
Greenpoint, a district in the New York City borough of Brooklyn where Poles have been living for decades, is a shopping destination for an increasing number of Americans living in Manhattan. Once it was Polish cuisine— dumplings and pork cutlets—that attracted visitors. Today, it’s more and more often Polish cosmetics, which are considered natural and effective. Iwona Hejmej, a journalist of the Polish diaspora newspaper _Polska Gazeta_, regularly comes across female customers from across the East River at Polish stores. “They are familiar with the Irena Eris or Ziaja brands and are looking for natural solutions for their skin. They get that knowledge mainly from cosmetic experts’ blogs,” Ms Hejmej tells Polska.pl.

Such customers are also increasingly likely to visit Polish manufacturers’ websites translated into English and many other languages. Joanna Cosmetic Laboratory from Izabelin near Warsaw, which for 30 years has been specializing in products based on Polish formulas, has its website in English, Slovak, Romanian and Hungarian, with product information also available in Arabic. “Iran and Saudi Arabia are one of major exports markets outside Europe,” Marek Malinowski, an export specialist of Joanna Cosmetic Laboratory, tells Polska.pl. “Arab women are fond of our hair care products, mainly those modern lines based on keratin, argan oil and silk. Hair dyes are extremely popular even though Arab hair is a little different than ours,” he explains. Hair dyes are also a major export for Delia Cosmetics, which sells its products to 50 countries, among others Finland, the Netherlands and Turkey.

Other fans of the Polish company’s hair products include Swedish and British women. They are typically more often interested in cosmetics composed of natural ingredients and prepared based on traditional recipes, such as “Granny’s Remedy” series. It contains Polish herbs and mixtures such as sweet flag, nettle, yolk paste, wheat sprouts, and beer extract. Body care products—fruit- or flower-based peelings (e.g. lilacs), manufactured since 2007—have so far cornered Polish and neighbouring markets. However, Western European female clients may well take to them soon.

Importers from all over the world could get to know the product offerings better at the biggest cosmetics fair Cosmoprof in Bologna, which this year was held between 20 and 23 March. Polish stalls were all the rage there as is the case every year. In 2014, over 100 exhibitors occupied a national pavilion of a several-hundred-metre surface. The biggest Italian daily _Corriere Della Sera_ saw the potential of the Polish cosmetics sector, devoting it a one-page article. “Our stalls, arranged in a row and uniformly marked, made a great impression,” recalls Marek Malinowski from Joanna Cosmetics Laboratory.




© Narodowe Archiwum Cyfrowe" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*Famous Polish cosmetologists*
Great predecessors paved the way for Polish companies. Max Factor (real name Maksymilian aka Michaił Faktor aka Faktorowicz), the founder of a cosmetics brand now owned by Procter&Gamble, was born in Zdunska Wola in 1872. Aged 32, he emigrated from Poland to the United States, where three years later he opened a chemist’s shop. It was him who invented tube packaging of cosmetics. His work as a film make-up artist brought him an Oscar in 1929 for his contribution to film industry.

Helena Rubinstein, real name Chaja Rubinstein, (1872-1965) was born in Krakow and emigrated to Australia in 1902, where she founded a cosmetic company under her own name. The business went so well that she moved to London in 1908 to start an international activity. After WWI broke out, she moved to the United States. In 1973, Helena Rubinstein Inc. was sold to Colgate-Palmolive, and now is owned by L’Oreal.

Currently, it’s the Inglot brand that has been taking international markets by storm. It was founded in 1983 by Wojciech Inglot (1955-2013), a chemist by profession. His first product was a liquid to clean tape recorder heads and another one was VIP, a deodorant stick. Since 1985, the company started to operate in the so-called colour cosmetics branch. Inglot products were at first sold at shopping mall stalls, to transform in time into branded outlets. Canada was the first destination for Inglot’s expansion abroad. Other stalls were launched in Dubai. Today, the company sells its products in 300 outlets in 46 countries on six continents.

According to SPC House of Media, which coordinates a programme to promote Polish cosmetics internationally, now in its fourth year, Poland is ranked sixth among European cosmetics exporters, behind the leaders: France, Italy and the Great Britain. What is more, the value of exports has been on a constant increase. Nowadays, we sell five times more cosmetics abroad than ten years ago, and in 2011 such exports reached €3.1 billion. According to the Central Statistical Office of Poland, every second piece of cosmetics manufactured in Poland is sold somewhere in over 130 countries, including the US, Trinidad or Chile.

Eveline Cosmetics, the biggest Polish exporter, sends its products to over 70 countries including Vietnam, Hong Kong, Iraq and Saudi Arabia, tailoring its offering to the needs of clients in a given country. The manufacturer also utilises ingredients unfamiliar in Poland, such as common celandine and mountain carnation that grows in the mountain ranges of Central Asia—in the Caucasus, Altay or the Himalayas. Eastern markets see successful sales of Eveline’s whitening cosmetics, while all the markets enjoy demand for products based on hyaluronic acid and a series of slimming and anti-cellulite products.

The Polish way of slimming has been appreciated by the Japanese and Vietnamese, who go for slimming products manufactured by Gdansk-based Ziaja, a company established in 1989 by a pharmacist couple. With its neat and simple packaging depicting drawings of plants used as ingredients, Ziaja is the frequent subject of blog entries by global cosmetic eco-news hunters.

Japanese women have also warmed to creams by Oceanic, a company which for 30 years has been offering allergic skin care products. Present on 27 world markets, it also exports to Dubai, Kazakhstan, Armenia and Malaysia. In Dubai, the Oceanica Oillan line is sold in the biggest chain of pharmacies, Life Pharmacy.

Dr Irena Eris Cosmetic Laboratory also owns its success to partnership with chains of pharmacies and chemists in over 40 countries where it ships its products. The company, set up in 1983 as a small beauty salon of Irena Eris, PhD in pharmacy, today is one of the best known Polish cosmetic brands worldwide. “Over the recent years we have expanded our exports in terms of both distribution and sales, recording two-digit growth every year. We have been growing in all directions, with all brands in the portfolio—selective Dr Irena Eris; Pharmaceris, sold in pharmacies; budget Lirene; and Under Twenty for teenagers,” Joanna Łodygowska, head of communications department at Dr Irena Eris Cosmetic Laboratory, tells Polska.pl. She adds that sales are particularly dynamic in the Middle East, Western Europe as well as Ukraine, Latvia and Estonia

Polish cosmetics conquering the world


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Following in the footsteps of Bronisław Malinowski*
11

??


Home Page

Science

Achievements in science

Following in the footsteps of Bronisław Malinowski

Bronisław Malinowski

anthropology

science
*100 years after the world-famous anthropologist Bronisław Malinowski, she settled among Trobrianders and followed their customs under the nickname Kadamwasila. Aleksandra Gumowska tells Polska.pl how the Trobriand Islands have changed since the father of British social anthropology carried out his research there in 1915. Her reflections can also be found in a book called Sex, Betel and Magic.*
*Karolina Kowalska, Polska.pl: Why did you go to the Trobriand Islands 100 years after  Malinowski? Was it that you wanted to bring his work up to date?*

*Aleksandra Gumowska:* I definitely didn’t want to repeat his work. I would never be able to do that. I’m an anthropologist by education only. Professionally, I’m a journalist. And I wanted to see the mythical Trobriand Islands through the eyes of a journalist, a place which Malinowski described and recorded on black-and-white photos, and whose description gave rise to present-day anthropology. I was curious to know what life was like there today. There might be many anthropological books on this topic but they didn’t give clear answers to my questions. 

*What questions?*

I wanted to know simple things: how do Trobrianders live today, do they have electricity and gas, what shape are their houses, are they made of stone or thatched? I went there for several days in 2009 and felt like in one of Malinowski’s pictures. The only difference was the colours – huge green trees, sandy thatched roofs, walls made of leaves, streets among sand-coloured houses that turn dark-brown when it rains, and colourful clothes instead of grass skirts. On the one hand, nothing has changed; on the other hand, everything has changed. I wanted to check why. In 2012, I spent over a month in Papua New Guinea.

*



© Aleksandra Gumowska" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">The book is illustrated with contemporary versions of historical pictures. The only person missing among the islanders is you posing as Malinowski. *

A family photo was supposed to be the icing on the cake but I was taken ill with malaria and was too weak to even think about taking photos. In addition, I was alone, and Malinowski had his pictures taken by a local merchant, his friend. 

*The family missing in the picture are relatives of chief Pulayasi who “adopted” you and gave you your island name. *

When I came there for the second time, I was named Kadamwasila, Kada for short, by the chief’s wife after her first daughter. The chief’s wife said I would dine with her family, and spend time with them, so I would be just like a family member. This way I joined her clan. This also explains why a pastor’s wife who had never seen me before shared her crab with me as her relative in another village. I was no stranger for her.  

*I suppose people often ask if you weren’t afraid of going alone into the wild.*

Except it’s not wild at all! If I’d been afraid, I probably wouldn’t have gone there. But when I visited the islands for the first time in 2009, I felt quite safe and people would assure me that the Trobriand Islands had a good reputation, that they were safe. Back then I arranged my next longer stay with chief Pulayashi, and his brother kept assuring me: “Remember, next time you come, you’ll have friends”. He made a point of mentioning that once you have friends, you bring them presents. 

*And so you didn’t come empty-handed. *

Apart from betel, a stimulating substance made of chewable pepper leaves I bought right after landing at the airport, I brought T-shirts from the Euro 2012 tournament that was taking place in Poland at the time. The Trobrianders were very grateful for my gift but made it clear that Poland was a country of poor football players. They had satellite TV, so they knew how fast our team was eliminated from the championship. 




© Wikipedia" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*Bronisław Malinowski*
A legendary Polish anthropologist, founder of British social anthropology, was born on 7 April 1884 on Krakow. He introduced a new method of field study based on long-term, comprehensive contacts with the community under examination. An originator of the functional theory, which posits that every cultural phenomenon, even the smallest one, has a social function that’s important to the entire social system. 

Graduate of the Faculty of Philosophy of the Jagiellonian University, where in 1908 he obtained his PhD for a thesis titled _On the Rule of the Economy of Thinking_.

Malinowski also studied at Leipzig University, and from 1910 to 1913 at the London School of Economics, University of London. In 1914-20 he conducted field research in Australia and Oceania. The writer and painter Stanisław Ignacy Witkiewicz (Witkacy) accompanied him on the first leg of his journey.

Altogether, Malinowski spent one and a half years on the Trobriand Islands, with a break in Australia for “summing up the material, receiving his doctorate in natural science, flirting(.), recuperating and matching his false teeth,” according to Aleksandra Gumowska,

The fruits of his journeys include books which form a foundation of modern anthropology: _The Sexual Life of Savages in North-Western Melanesia_ (published in 1929), _Argonauts of the Western Pacific_ (published in 1922), and _Coral Gardens and their Magic_ (published in 1935). In 1927, he was appointed to the first Chair of Anthropology at the University of London. In 1936, he received an honorary degree at Harvard University, and from 1939 onwards worked as professor at Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut.

Malinowski died on 16 May 1942 in New Haven, USA.

*However, not everybody was so friendly. Chief Kwaiwaya, famous for his black magic, would talk at length about how he would take care of you after your husband’s death. And pastor Rex, who accompanied you to the village of Vakuta, confessed that he would “sometimes visit the village and pick up a girl for company”. And if she informed the police, he would kidnap her and let his mates rape her. It makes your hair curl! *

Frankly speaking, chief Kwaiwaya really pissed me off. He seemed to manipulate me, to make me think what a great magician he was. But fairly soon we reached a quiet compromise not to carry on with this issue. I was later told that he had often played this trick before. As for pastor Rex, he would talk about the past using the present tense. I realized that when, after enumerating some cruelties, he said: “But at some point I confided my life to God”. He had been a rapist and thief before he became a pastor. 

*



© Aleksandra Gumowska" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(15, 94, 162); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">Malinowski was scared of the mulukwausi witches. Strolling at night, he used to sing “kiss me in the ...” to the tune of The Ride of the Valkyries by Wagner. Were you also afraid of witches?  *

Unlike Malinowski, I only saw mulukwausi in the stories of others, but I must admit that ghosts come into their own in the evening on the Trobriand Islands, where moonless nights are truly pitch-dark. Mulukwausi were supposedly messing around when a boat I was sailing across the Solomon Sea in bumped into the reef and almost capsized. At least that’s what a minister of the United Church in Papua New Guinea told me. He said he saw mulukwausi in action, women who leave their bodies behind somewhere on land, and then attack sailors, overturn ships, devour crews and passengers. The minister studied the way witches behave. 

*And how about some more tangible threats – poisonous spiders, insects?*

There are no tarantulas, or hairy spiders on the Trobriand Islands. The biggest specimens are the size of large spiders that live in Poland. There are some venomous snakes but the most serious threat comes from tiny mosquitos that spread malaria. There are also some big downy millipedes that spit up caustic venom. I once saw a teacher who accidentally pressed against such creature at night. She had a hole in her neck! That has certainly taught me to respect woodlice!

*And sexual threats? Based on your book, it seems that a century on, The Sexual Life of Savages is no longer as scandalous, and the Trobrianders are in many ways more prudish than Europeans or Americans. *

Married couples still show no public signs of affection towards each other. They cannot even hold their hands. Sex of teenagers, especially with many partners, is accepted and even desired. Teenagers have sex, or, translating from the Kilivila language, “they make friends”. After the wedding, however, promiscuity comes to an end. Husband and wife must be faithful to each other. Malinowski’s book was scandalous in the 1930s on account of its depictions of sexual positions, even though they took up only a fraction of a huge work dealing with social and family structures. Sex is a buzzword that lets you describe society. 

*It became a buzzword also for you in your brand new book about sex life of big cities. *

I’m currently working on true stories about love and sexual relations in 11 world metropolises that are located along the route Jules Verne described in his novel _Around the World in Eighty Days_, including Hong Kong, Singapore, Mumbai, Cairo, New York and San Francisco. Those relations run into troubles everywhere you turn to. In the Trobriand Islands it’s a cultural norm prohibiting relationships within the same clan; in big cities it’s the rush, the fact that people have no time for each other, and keep chasing an ideal. And the more they look for it, the more unattainable it becomes. 

Interviewed by KAROLINA KOWALSKA





*Aleksandra Gumowska*
A journalist, reporter, born in 1979, currently working for _Newsweek Polska_, and previously for _Gazeta Wyborcza_ and its magazines – _Duży Fomat_ and _WysokieObcasy_. An anthropologist by education. She is working on a book that will describe sexual habits in the 11 biggest cities of the world, and chronicle her journey in the footsteps of Phileas Fogg, a hero of Jules Verne’s book _Around the World in Eighty Days_. 

_Sex, Belet and Magic. The Sexual Life of Savages 100 Years Later_ – a book published in 2014 by the Znak Publishing House is an account of Aleksandra Gumowska’s over a month stay in Papua New Guinea, and the Trobriand Islands, which the famous Polish anthropologist Bronisław Malinowski visited back in 1915. Nominated for the Beata Pawlak Award in 2014, and National Geographic’s Traveller Award in 2015. 

Following in the footsteps of Bronisław Malinowski


----------



## Taz

Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.



Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much. 
(Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poland 3rd on the list of the 20 best countries to invest in*
1288

??


Home Page

Economy

Investments and Projects

Poland 3rd on the list of the 20 best countries to invest in
*Poland came in 3rd place on the ranking of the top 20 countries for investment published by U.S. News & World Report. The ranking is based on 8 attributes: entrepreneurship, dynamism, corruption, economic stability, favourable tax environment, innovation, skilled labour and technological expertise.*


The list is part of the comprehensive 2018 Best Countries ranking, released by U.S. News.

The authors surveyed over 21,000 people in about 80 countries around the world. In the part focused on investment, U.S. News took into account scores primarily from more than 6,000 business decision makers.



*Why Poland?*

According to the ranking, the World Bank predicts that the Polish economy will be in good condition despite regional problems caused by Brexit and the refugee crisis in Europe. Moreover the Polish trade economy is closely tied to Germany. The assembly plants of many automotive concerns operate in Poland. Polish government supports the aerospace sector, as well as the electronics and energy industries believing that these sectors will provide opportunities for further development.



*List of the 20 best countries to invest in*

1. Philippines

2. Indonesia

*3. Poland*

4. Malaysia

5. Singapore

6. Australia

7. Spain

8. Thailand

9. India

10. Oman

11. Czech Republic

12. Finland

13. Uruguay

14. Turkey

15. Ireland

16. Netherlands

17. United Kingdom

18. Brazil

19. France

20. Chile

Poland 3rd on the list of the 20 best countries to invest in


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much.
> (Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)
Click to expand...

A fabulous history of getting your ass kicked, maybe. For the rest, there doesn't seem to be to many things for Poles to brag about, what's the best thing Poland or a Pole ever did? Aside from being crazy winter mountain climbers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much.
> (Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fabulous history of getting your ass kicked, maybe. For the rest, there doesn't seem to be to many things for Poles to brag about, what's the best thing Poland or a Pole ever did? Aside from being crazy winter mountain climbers.
Click to expand...


Poland actually won most of it's Battles, many when severely outnumbered.

You're very ignorant, extremely arrogant, and downright obnoxious.

You are just like a Negroid, a lot of Western Europeans are if you ask me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish WWII airmen commemorated in London*
02.09.2018 09:00
An event honouring the memory of Polish pilots who fought alongside the Royal Air Force during World War II was held in the UK capital on Saturday.





Franciszek Kornicki. Photo: Kornicki family archive/Wikimedia Commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)

Commemorations held at the historic RAF Northolt base in west London included a flyover of a Spitfire fighter plane known to have been operated by WWII airman Franciszek Kornicki, who fought in the Battle of Britain in 1940.

Kornicki, who died last November, was named the most heroic RAF Spitfire pilot in an online people’s choice poll last year. Kornicki was part of several Polish fighter squadrons including squadron 303, which shot down a record 126 German planes in the Battle of Britain.

The ceremony was attended by Polish and British air cadets, the Polish ambassador to the UK Arkady Rzegocki and Prince Edward.

The event was organised by the son of Franciszek Kornicki, Richard Kornicki, Chairman of the Polish Air Force Memorial Committee.

Richard Kornicki said: “Although the number of veteran pilots is declining each year, the number of people attending the ceremony is growing, which serves to expand the knowledge and foster the memory of Polish pilots.”

Numbering 146, Polish airmen comprised the largest group of foreigners taking part in the Battle of Britain.

Polish WWII airmen commemorated in London


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much.
> (Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fabulous history of getting your ass kicked, maybe. For the rest, there doesn't seem to be to many things for Poles to brag about, what's the best thing Poland or a Pole ever did? Aside from being crazy winter mountain climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland actually won most of it's Battles, many when severely outnumbered.
> 
> You're very ignorant, extremely arrogant, and downright obnoxious.
> 
> You are just like a Negroid, a lot of Western Europeans are if you ask me.
Click to expand...

So you have nothing amazing that a Pole ever did. Thanks for clearing that up, I assumed there must be SOMETHING.

You think negros are ignorant? lol.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much.
> (Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fabulous history of getting your ass kicked, maybe. For the rest, there doesn't seem to be to many things for Poles to brag about, what's the best thing Poland or a Pole ever did? Aside from being crazy winter mountain climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland actually won most of it's Battles, many when severely outnumbered.
> 
> You're very ignorant, extremely arrogant, and downright obnoxious.
> 
> You are just like a Negroid, a lot of Western Europeans are if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing amazing that a Pole ever did. Thanks for clearing that up, I assumed there must be SOMETHING.
> 
> You think negros are ignorant? lol.
Click to expand...


I've posted many great things Poles have done through-out the Ages, not my fault you suffer from a reading disability.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Prussian Homage*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
See also: Prussian Homage (painting)



_The Prussian Homage_ by Jan Matejko



The Prussian coat of arms with the letter "S" (Sigismundus) and a crown around the eagle's neck, reflecting that Ducal Prussia was a fief of the Polish king and crown.



Prussian Homage by Marcello Bacciarelli
The *Prussian Homage* or *Prussian Tribute* (German: _Preußische Huldigung_; Polish: _hołd pruski_) was the formal investment of Albert of Prussia as duke of the Polish fief of Ducal Prussia.

In the aftermath of the armistice ending the Polish-Teutonic War Albert, Grand Master of the Teutonic Knights and a member of the House of Hohenzollern, visited Martin Lutherat Wittenberg and soon thereafter became sympathetic to Protestantism. On April 10, 1525, two days after signing of the Treaty of Kraków which officially ended the Polish–Teutonic War (1519–21), in the main square of the Polish capital Kraków, Albert resigned his position as Grand Master of the Teutonic Knights and received the title "Duke of Prussia" from King Zygmunt I the Old of Poland. In the deal, partially brokered by Luther, the Duchy of Prussia became the first Protestant state, anticipating the Peace of Augsburg of 1555. The investiture of a Protestant fief of Duchy of Prussia was better for Poland for strategic reasons than a Catholic fief of State of Teutonic Order in Prussia, formally subject to the Holy Roman Emperor and the Papacy.

As a symbol of vassalage, Albert received a standard with the Prussian coat of arms from the Polish king. The black Prussian eagle on the flag was augmented with a letter "S" (for Sigismundus) and had a crown placed around its neck as a symbol of submission to Poland.

*Homages of Grand Masters of the Teutonic Knights[edit]*
The tradition of _Prussian Homages_ dates back to the year 1469, when, after the Thirteen Years' War, and the Second Peace of Thorn, all Grand Masters of the Teutonic Knights were obliged to pay homage to Polish rulers within six months of their election. Some Grand Masters refused to do so, claiming that the Teutonic Knights were under Papalsovereignty. Among those who refused were Martin Truchseß von Wetzhausen, Frederick of Saxony (who referred the matter to the 1495 Imperial Diet), as well as Duke Albert.


December 1, 1469 at a Sejm in Piotrków Trybunalski, Grand Master Heinrich Reuß von Plauen paid homage to King Casimir IV Jagiellon,
20 November 1470, at a Sejm in Piotrków Trybunalski, Grand Master Heinrich Reffle von Richtenberg paid homage to King Casimir IV,
9 October 1479 at Nowy Korczyn, Grand Master Martin Truchseß von Wetzhausen paid homage to King Casimir IV,
18 November 1489 at Radom, Grand Master Johann von Tiefen paid homage to King Casimir IV,
29 May 1493, Grand Master Johann von Tieffen paid homage to King John I Albert.
*Homages of Dukes of Prussia[edit]*
The Duchy of Prussia was created in 1525, and the homage of Duke Albert of Prussia took place on April 10, 1525 at Kraków. Last homage took place on October 6, 1641 in front of the Warsaw's Royal Castle. Following the Treaty of Bromberg (1657), Prussian rulers were no longer regarded as vassals of Polish kings.


19 July 1569 at a Sejm in Lublin, Duke Albert Frederick paid homage to King Sigismund II Augustus. This event was observed, among others, by Jan Kochanowski, who described it in a poem _Proporzec albo hołd pruski_,
20 February 1578 in front of Warsaw's St. Anne's Church, George Frederick, Margrave of Brandenburg-Ansbach paid homage to King Stephen Báthory,
16 November 1611 in front of Warsaw's St. Anne's Church, John Sigismund, Elector of Brandenburg paid homage to King Sigismund III Vasa,
in September 1621, George William, Elector of Brandenburg paid homage to King Sigismund III,
21 March 1633, envoys of Elector George William paid homage to King Władysław IV Vasa,
6 October 1641 in front of Warsaw's Royal Castle, Frederick William, Elector of Brandenburg paid homage to King Władysław IV.
Prussian Homage - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MOVEMENTS ARTISTS TIMELINES IDEAS BLOG





 ARTISTS KAZIMIR MALEVICHFOR EDUCATORS




*Kazimir Malevich*

Russian Painter, Sculptor, and Stage Designer

Movement: Suprematism

Born: February 26, 1879 - near Kiev, Ukraine

Died: May 15, 1935 - Leningrad, Soviet Union






TABLE OF CONTENTS

Synopsis
Key Ideas
Most Important Art
Biography
Influences and Connections
Resources
QUOTES



1 of 6
"Academic naturalism, the naturalism of the Impressionists, Cézanneism, Cubism, etc., all these, in a way, are nothing more than dialectic methods which, as such, in no sense determine the true value of an art work."
Kazimir Malevich
From Our Sponsor
"To the Suprematist the visual phenomena of the objective world are, in themselves, meaningless; the significant thing is feeling, as such, quite apart from the environment in which it is called forth."






*Synopsis*
Kazimir Malevich was the founder of the artistic and philosophical school of Suprematism, and his ideas about forms and meaning in art would eventually constitute the theoretical underpinnings of non-objective, or abstract, art. Malevich worked in a variety of styles, but his most important and famous works concentrated on the exploration of pure geometric forms (squares, triangles, and circles) and their relationships to each other and within the pictorial space. Because of his contacts in the West, Malevich was able to transmit his ideas about painting to his fellow artists in Europe and the United States, thus profoundly influencing the evolution of modern art.


*Key Ideas*
Malevich worked in a variety of styles, but he is mostly known for his contribution to the formation of a true Russian avant-garde post-World War I through his own unique philosophy of perception and painting, which he termed Suprematism. He invented this term because, ultimately, he believed that art should transcend subject matter -- the truth of shape and color should reign 'supreme' over the image or narrative.
More radical than the Cubists or Futurists, at the same time that his Suprematistcompositions proclaimed that paintings were composed of flat, abstract areas of paint, they also served up powerful and multi-layered symbols and mystical feelings of time and space.

Malevich was also a prolific writer. His treatises on the philosophy of art addressed a broad spectrum of theoretical problems conceiving of a comprehensive abstract art and its ability to lead us to our feelings and even to a new spirituality.
*Biography*




*Childhood and Early Training*
Malevich was born in Ukraine to parents of Polish origin, who moved continuously within the Russian Empire in search of work. His father took jobs in a sugar factory and in railway construction, where young Kazimir was also employed in his early teenage years. Without any particular encouragement from his family, Malevich started to draw around the age of 12. With his mind set firmly on an artistic career, Malevich attended a number of art schools in his youth, starting at the Kiev School of Art in 1895.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Kazimir Malevich Biography Continues 
	


From Our Sponsor

*Important Art by Kazimir Malevich*
The below artworks are the most important by Kazimir Malevich - that both overview the major creative periods, and highlight the greatest achievements by the artist.










*The Reaper (1912-13)*
Artwork description & Analysis: In _The Reaper_, Malevich explored the human figure through a pictorial vocabulary reminiscent of the work of the French Cubist Fernand Leger. The body and the dress of the peasant are rendered in conical and cylindrical forms adopted by Malevich from the Cubist school. The flat and vibrant palette of the painting derive from Post-Impressionism and later modernists, indicating Malevich's exposure to the dominating artistic styles of his time. The peasant theme, part of the more general modernist attraction to the "primitive" is reinterpreted from the traditional folk motif, known as Lubok, which was in vogue in popular prints and textile designs within the Russian avant-garde milieu. While still clearly figurative, this composition anticipates the move toward abstraction by the employment of abbreviated and stylized forms.

Oil on canvas - The Fine Arts Museum, Nizhnij Novgorod, Russia










*Woman With Pails: Dynamic Arrangement (1912-13)*
Artwork description & Analysis: In this composition, also derived from Fernand Leger (through Paul Cézanne, who believed that all forms in nature could be reduced to the sphere, cylinder, and cone), Malevich moved more decisively toward abstraction by dissecting the figure and picture plane into a variety of interlocking geometric shapes. The figure is still identifiable, as are the pails that she carries; Malevich has not yet abandoned representation entirely. The general palette is comprised of cool colors dominated by blues and grays, though the accents of red, yellow, and ochre add to the visual dynamic of the composition, thus bringing us closer to the feeling that Malevich intended to communicate as indicated by the title. The few identifiably figurative elements, such as the figure's hand, seem to be lost inside the whirlpool of completely abstracted forms that structure the canvas.

Oil on canvas - The Museum of Modern Art, New York

From Our Sponsor









*Black Square (c. 1915)*
Artwork description & Analysis: Now badly cracked, the iconic _Black Square_ was shown by Malevich in the 0.10 exhibition in Petrograd in 1915. This piece epitomized the theoretical principles of Suprematism developed by Malevich in his 1915 essay _From Cubism and Futurism to Suprematism: The New Realism in Painting_. Although earlier Malevich had been influenced by Cubism, he believed that the Cubists had not taken abstraction far enough. Thus, here the purely abstract shape of the black square (painted before the white background) is the single pictorial element in the composition. Even though the painting seems simple, there are such subtleties as brushstrokes, fingerprints, and colors visible underneath the cracked black layer of paint. If nothing else, one can distinguish the visual weight of the black square, the sense of an "image" against a background, and the tension around the edges of the square. But according to Malevich, the perception of such forms should always be free of logic and reason, for the absolute truth can only be realized through pure feeling. For the artist, the square represented feelings, and the white, nothingness. Additionally, Malevich saw the black square as a kind of godlike presence, an icon - or even the godlike quality in himself. In fact, _Black Square_ was to become the new holy image for non-representational art. Even at the exhibition it was hung in the corner where an Orthodox icon would traditionally be placed in the Russian home.

Oil on canvas - Tretyakov Gallery, Moscow

*More Kazimir Malevich Artwork and Analysis:*


 

 

 

Kazimir Malevich Overview and Analysis


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Napoleon Cybulski (1854–1919)*

Authors
Authors and affiliations

Andrzej Grzybowski


Krzysztof Pietrzak

1.
2.
3.
Open Access
Pioneers in Neurology
First Online: 13 February 2013

1Shares

482Downloads

2Citations
*Keywords*
Alpha Rhythm Peripheral Nerve Stimulation Cervical Artery Bioelectrical Activity Taste Sensation 
These keywords were added by machine and not by the authors. This process is experimental and the keywords may be updated as the learning algorithm improves.
Open image in new window
	

Napoleon Cybulski was born on September 14, 1854, in Krzywonose, which was then in Polish territory under Russian tsaristic rule. He came from a noble family. After grammar school in Minsk, he started medical studies in Petersburg at the Military Medical Academy. In 1880 he received a diploma in medicine _cum exima laude_ (with the highest distinction). From 1877 to 1885 he was an assistant at the Institute of Physiology. He obtained a doctorate in 1885 [2], with a thesis on the velocity of blood flow as detected by an apparatus called _photohematochrometer_, of his own construction. He also conducted research on the influence of the phrenic nerve on the respiration rate, and on the larynx and vagus nerves.
In 1885 he was offered the position of chairman at the Institute of Physiology at the Jagiellonian University, Kraków (now Poland, then part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire). There he was dean of the Medical Faculty, and subsequently rector of the University. In Kraków his scientific career blossomed. In 1895 he isolated the active factor from suprarenal tissue: _nadnerczyna_, later called adrenalin [1]. He measured and described the velocity of the blood flow in femoral and cervical arteries. He also found that an increase in intracranial pressure causes disturbances in blood flow to the brain [8].

Remaining in the same position, he continued his neurological research. Under Cybulski’s supervision, Adolf Beck (1863–1942) started pioneer studies on the activity of the cerebral cortex in response to peripheral nerve stimulation in dogs and monkeys. Electrodes were placed on the skull to record the changes in the electric potential [5]. In this way they invalidated William Horsley’s notion that these changes reflected activity of muscles of the skull. By further analyses of potential changes, they mapped out sensory regions of cerebral cortex. They also showed that the amplitude of the signal depended on the strength and kind of sensory stimulus and on the depth of anesthesia. They suspected that brain function was mediated by bioelectrical activity of neurons. Their studies on brain mapping and nerve stimulation were absolutely innovative, since they were not familiar with earlier research by Richard Caton on changes in bioelectrical activity of the dog brain during to sleep, activity and changes in behaviour. Again in cooperation with Beck, Cybulski showed that every taste sensation in the tongue was caused by a separate kind of receptor. He described the difference between afferent and efferent impulses entering and leaving the spinal cord on the basis of recordings from dorsal and ventral roots [10].

Cybulski also studied the bioelectrical activity of muscles. He used electrical stimulation to study the pathway of an electrical current through muscles, conducting his research using a capacitor of his own construction. Its construction allowed him to make the process of electric irritation very consistently and accurately [3]. Cybulski described the ‘resting current’ as a difference in potential between the interior and exterior of muscle cells caused by two different groups of ions [6]. Today, Cybulski’s _resting current_ is called the resting potential. By explaining that this resting potential difference was the normal state of all muscle cells, he refuted Hermann’s idea that the difference resulted from cell damage. Moreover, he was the first to explain that the division into two groups of ions is caused by different permeability of membranes for various positive and negative ions. That was the new idea which completed and expanded the experiments of Du Bois Reymond and others. He used theoretical and experimental methods on an artificial model of muscle. He suspected that the ion movement caused the ‘active current’—in other words, that the electrical signals are caused by the chemical ones. To prove it, he constructed a model of muscle from a frog’s bowel membrane. By using solutions with different ion concentrations on either side of the membrane, he obtained different resting currents. Cybulski concluded that the resting potential was caused by negative ions inside and positive ions outside the muscle membrane, and that the active current was the effect of positive ion movement from the outside to the inside [6, 7]. He also indicated that temperature had a marked influence on the process. Cybulski also studied the active current in muscle in relation to the force and character of stimulation by means of two electrodes attached to muscle tissue, as well as the influence of the distance between the two stimulating electrodes on the active current. His observations later evolved into electromyography and the study of nerve conduction.

Some ideas from Cybulski’s book about hypnosis [4] were very brave and preceded Freud’s notion of the unconscious.

Between 1913 and 1914, Cybulski again studied the bioelectrical activity of the brain and found changes in the amplitude and rate of cortical electrical activity during an induced seizure [9]. It was 15 years before Berger would discover the EEG and the alpha rhythm.

He was a very loving and humble person, infecting others with his scientific enthusiasm. He authored more than 100 scientific papers and was the spiritual father of several prominent physiologists who started their careers in other Polish academic centres. Cybulski was a declared protagonist of medical education for women, and in 1891 he established the first gymnasium for girls in Kraków. He was also a member of the Kraków city council. He ran a dental surgery office to meet the financial needs of his large family and his wife Julia Rogozinska. He died of a stroke on April 26, 1919, in his university office in Kraków.

Napoleon Cybulski (1854–1919)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Józef Lipkowski [edytuj]*


Go to navigation.Go to search





 This article is about an *inventor and an émigré activist* . See also: *Józef Lipkowski (Pallottine)* .
Józef Lipkowski 
Jastroń



brigadier general
Date and place of birth November 24, 1863 
Rososz in Podolia
Date and place of death May 3, 1949 
Przedborz
The course of service
Years of service 1912 - 1921
Armed forces Armed Forces of Bulgaria , 
Polish army
units 1 Field Artillery Regiment Lithuanian-Belarusian , 
Main Office of Army Supply
Major wars and battles The Balkan War , 
World War I , 
Polish-Bolshevik war
Subsequent work member of the management board of Zakłady Mechaniczne Ursus
Honors


 

 

 

 


*Józef Lipkowski* ps. _Jastroń_ (born November 24, 1863 in Rososz in Podolia , died on May 3, 1949 in Przedbórz ) - Polish engineer , inventor, constructor, emigre activist, writer and poet, brigadier general [1] of thePolish Army .

*Table of Contents *

1Political, social and economic activities
2Service in the Polish Army
3Orders and decorations
4Footnotes
5Bibliography
6External links
*Political, social and economic activities [ edit | edit code ]*
He studied various branches of industry in Paris and St. Petersburg . In 1885 he graduated from the Polytechnic Institute of École Centrale in Paris . In 1912 he was the adviser to the Staff of the Bulgarian Army during the Balkan War . During World War I, he stayed in France, being an expert in the French government for armaments and running a propaganda campaign for the independence of Poland.

In 1910 he was a co-founder of the Association of Polish Writers and Writers, and in 1917 together with Stanisław Ziembiński, Association of Polish Engineers and Technicians in France ( French _Association des Ingénieurs et Techniciens Polonais en France_ ) - was its first chairman.

Designed, among others air brakes for the railways, an automatic tram switch and a listening device. In 1902 he patented schemes for multi-rotor helicopters - including a helicopter with 12 rotors .

He was a social and political activist, but mainly an industrialist and an economic activist. He owned industrial plants in Russia , Poland and France . He was a poet, author of memoirs and dissertations in various fields, mainly economics and politics. He published under the pseudonym _Jastroń_ .

*Service in the Polish Army [ edit | edit code ]*
In 1919 he was admitted to the Polish Army as a military officer of rank VI and appointed head of the department in the Polish Military Mission in Paris. In 1920, he returned to Poland and was assigned to the Section of the War Industry in Division IV of the Staff of the Ministry of Military Affairs . He was a participant in the Polish-Bolshevik war in the rank of a volunteer canoner in the 1st Regiment of the Lithuanian-Belorussian field artillery in the 1st Lithuanian-Belarussian Division . In 1921 he was appointed the director of the Main Office of Supplying the Army.

In October 1921, by the decree of the Chief of State and Chief Commander Józef Piłsudzki , he was renamed a military officer of the rank of officer in the corps of railway officers with the use of administrative service and simultaneous relocation [2] .

He held key positions in business organizations and industry in the reserve: a member of the board of Zakłady Mechaniczne Ursus , president of Elektrobank [3] and the president of the Polish Economic Assembly. He also held managerial positions in the arms export syndicate.

Google Translate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Ladislas Starevich*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
  (Redirected from Władysław Starewicz)

Jump to navigationJump to search
*Ladislav Starevich*



*Born* Władysław Starewicz
August 8, 1882
Moscow, Russian Empire
*Died* February 26, 1965 (aged 82)
Fontenay-sous-Bois, France
*Nationality* Russian, Polish[1][2]
*Occupation* Film director, stop motion animator
*Ladislav Starevich* (Russian: , Polish: _Władysław Starewicz_; August 8, 1882 – February 26, 1965) was a Polish-Russian stop-motion animator notable as the author of the first puppet-animated film _The Beautiful Lukanida_ (1912). He also used dead insects and other animals as protagonists of his films. Following the Russian Revolution Starevich settled in France.

*Contents*

1Early career
2After World War I
3"Le Roman de Renard"
4The "Fétiche" series (Mascott)
5During and after World War II
6After World War II
7Posterity
8Filmography
8.1Films directed in Kaunas, Lithuania (1909–1910)
8.2Films directed in Russia (1911–1918)
8.3Films directed in France (1920–1965)

9DVD Editions
10Notes
11References
12External links
*Early career[edit]*
" style="position: relative; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto; width: 220px;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_The Cameraman's Revenge_ (1912)" style="position: relative; margin-right: auto; margin-left: auto; width: 220px;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_The Ant and the Grasshoper_ (1913)
Władysław Starewicz was born in Moscow, Russia to Polish parents[1][3] (father Aleksander Starewicz from Surviliškis near Kėdainiai and mother Antonina Legęcka from Kaunas, both from "neighbourhood nobility", in hiding after the failed Insurrection of 1863 against the Tsarist Russian domination), and had lived in Lithuania which at that time was a part of the Russian Empire. The boy was raised by his grandmother in Kaunas, then the capital of Kaunas Governorate. He attended Gymnasium in Dorpat (today Tartu, Estonia).

Starewicz had interests in a number of different areas; by 1910 he was named Director of the Museum of Natural History in Kaunas, Lithuania. There he made four short live-action documentaries for the museum. For the fifth film, Starewicz wished to record the battle of two stag beetles, but was stymied by the fact that the nocturnal creatures inevitably die whenever the stage lighting was turned on. Inspired by a viewing of _Les allumettes animées_ [Animated Matches] (1908) by Émile Cohl, Starewicz decided to re-create the fight through stop-motion animation: by replacing the beetles' legs with wire, attached with sealing wax to their thorax, he is able to create articulated insect puppets. The result was the short film _Lucanus Cervus_ (1910), apparently the first animated puppet film and the natal hour of Russian animation.

In 1911, Starewicz moved to Moscow and began work with the film company of Aleksandr Khanzhonkov. There he made two dozen films, most of them puppet animations using dead animals. Of these, _The Beautiful Leukanida_(premiere – 1912), first puppet film with a plot inspired in the story of Agamenon and Menelas, earned international acclaim (one British reviewer was tricked into thinking the stars were live trained insects), while _The Grasshopper and the Ant_ (1911) got Starewicz decorated by the czar. But the best-known film of this period, was _Mest' kinematograficheskogo operatora_ (_Revenge of the Kinematograph Cameraman_, aka _The Cameraman's Revenge_) (1912), a cynical work about infidelity and jealousy among the insects. Some of the films made for Khanzhonkov feature live-action/animation interaction. In some cases, the live action consisted of footage of Starewicz's daughter Irina. Particularly worthy of note is Starevich's 41-minute 1913 film _The Night Before Christmas_, an adaptation of the Nikolai Gogol story of the same name. The 1913 film _Terrible Vengeance_ won the Gold Medal at an international festival in Milan in 1914, being just one of five films which won awards among 1005 contestants.[4]

During World War I, Starewicz worked for several film companies, directing 60 live-action features, some of which were fairly successful. After the October Revolution of 1917, the film community largely sided with the White Army and moved from Moscow to Yalta on the Black Sea. After a brief stay, Starewicz and his family fled before the Red Army could capture the Crimea, stopping in Italy for a while before joining the Russian émigrés in Paris.

*After World War I[edit]*
At this time, Władysław Starewicz changed his name to Ladislas Starevich, as it was easier to pronounce in French. He first stablished with his family in Joinville-le-pont, while he worked as a cameraman. He rapidly returned to make puppet films. He made _Le mariage de Babylas_ (_Midnight Wedding_), _L'épouvantail_ (_The Scarecrow_, 1921 ), _Les grenouilles qui demandent un roi_ (alternately called _Frogland_ and _The Frogs Who Wanted a King_) (1922)), _Amour noir et blanc_ (_Love in Black and White_, 1923), _La voix du rossignol_ (_The Voice of the Nightingale_, 1923) and _La petite chateuse des rues_ (_The Little Street Singer_, 1924). In these films he was assisted first by his daughter Irina (who had changed her name to Irène) who collaborated in all his films and defended his rights, his wife Anna Zimermann, who made the costumes for the puppets and Jeane Starewitch (aka Nina Star) who was engaged by his father in some films (_The Little Street Singer_, _The Queen of the Butterflies_, _The Voice of the Nightingale_, _The Magical clock_, etc.)

In 1924, Starevich moved to Fontenay-sous-Bois, where he lived until his death in 1965. There where made the rest of his films. Among the most notable are _The Eyes of the Dragon_ (1925), a Chinese tale with complex and wonderful sets and character design, in which Starewitch shows his talent of decorator artist and ingenious trick-filmmaker, _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_ (1926), a parody of American slapstick films, _The Magical Clock_ (1928), a fairy tale with amazing middle-age puppets and sets, starring Nina Star and music by Paul Dessau, _The Little Parade_, from Andersen's tale _The Steadfast Tin Soldier_. Six weeks after the premiere of _The Little Parade_, sound was added by Louis Nalpas company. Starewitch started a collaboration with him, wishing to make a feature full-length film: _Le Roman de Renard_. All his 1920s films are available on DVD.

*"Le Roman de Renard"[edit]*
Often mentioned as being among his best work, _The Tale of the Fox_ (French: _Le Roman de Renard_, German: _Reinicke Fuchs_) was also his first animated feature. It was entirely made by him and his daughter, Irene. Production took place in Fontenay-sous-Bois from 1929–1930. When the film was ready, the producer, Louis Nalpas, decided to add sound by disc support but this system failed and the film was not released. German film studio UFA got interest to show the film in two parts. Sound was added in German and it premiered in Berlin in 1937. Later, in 1941, Roger Richebé (Paris Cinéma Location) produced a French sound version, which premiered on April 1941. It was the third animated feature film to have sound, after Quirino Cristiani's _Peludópolis_ (1931) and _The New Gulliver_ (1935) from the Soviet Union.

*The "Fétiche" series (Mascott)[edit]*
In 1933 Ladislas and Irene Starewitch produced and directed a film about 1000 meters title at first in the laboratory "LS 18". Under pressure from distributors, length was greatly reduced, the film became _Fétiche Mascotte_ (_The Mascot_), about 600 meters, distributed in 1934. Starewitch made a contract with Marc Gelbart (Gelma Films) to make a series with this character. It was intended to make 12 episodes, but for economic reasons, only 5 where made between 1934 and 1937 and distributed in all the world. These are _Fétiche prestidigitateur_ (_The Ringmaster_, 1934), _Fétiche se marie_ (_The Mascott's Wedding_, 1935), _Fétiche en voyage de noces_ (_The Navigator_, 1936) and _Fétiche et les sirènes_ (_The Mascott and the Mermaids_, 1937) which was not released because sound could not be added. There is an unfinished film, _Fétiche père de famille_ (_The Mascott and His Family_, 1938).

In 1954, L. Starewitch conceived _The Hangover_, using the images not included in _The Mascot_. Just recently, Léona Béatrice Martin-Starewitch, his granddaughter, and her husband, François Martin, started the reconstruction of the original movie from multiple copies of "The Mascot" distributed in the United Kingdom and the United States of America, negative of _The Hangover_ and material from the archives of Ladislas Starewitch. In 2012 _LS 18_ has found its length and momtage from 1933. It was named _Fetish 33-12_.

*During and after World War II[edit]*
During this period (1937–1946), Starewitch ceased his productions. He expressed some intent to make commercial films, but none are known to have been produced during the war.

*After World War II[edit]*
In 1946 he tried to make _The Midsummer Night's Dream_ but abandoned the project due to financial problems. Next year, he made _Zanzabelle a Paris_adapted from a story by Sonika Bo. In 1949, he met Alexandre Kamnka (Alkam Films), an old Russian friend, who produced Starewitch's first colour film _Fleur de fougère_ (_Fern Flower_). It's based on an Eastern European story, in which a child goes to the forest to collect a fern flower, which grows during the night of Saint-Jean, and which makes wishes come true. In 1950, _Fern Flower_ won the first prize as an animated film in the 11th International Children Film Festival in Venice Biennale. Then he started a collaboration with Sonika Bo to adapt another of her stories, "Gazouilly petit oiseau", followed by "Un dimanche de Gazouillis" (Gazouillis's Sunday picnic).

Again produced by Alkam films, Starewitch made _Nose to Wind_, which tells the adventures of Patapouf, a bear who escapes from school to play with his friends the rabbit and the fox. That year, his wife Anna died. Due to the success from the previous film, _Winter Carousel_ was made, starring the bear Patapouf and the rabbit going through seasons. This was his last completed film. All his family co-labored on it, as remembers his granddaughter Léona Béatrice, whose hands can be seen in animation tests from _Like Dog and Cat_, Starewitch's unfinished film.

Ladislas Starewitch died on 26 February 1965, while working on _Comme chien et chat_ (_Like Dog and Cat_). He was one of the few European animators to be known by name in the United States before the 1960s, largely on account of _La Voix du rossignol_ and _Fétiche Mascotte_ (_The Tale of the Fox_ was not widely distributed in the US). His Russian films were known for their dark humor. He kept every puppet he made, so stars in one film tended to turn up as supporting characters in later works (the frogs from _The Frogs Who Wanted a King_ are the oldest of these). For example, in _Fétiche mascotte_ (1933) we can see puppets from _The Scarecrow_, _The Little Parade_, and _The Magical Clock_. The films are united, incredible imagination and development of techniques, like motion blur, replacement animation, multiple frame exposing, and reverse shooting.

*Posterity[edit]*
Since 1991, Leona Beatrice Martin-Starewitch, Ladislas Starevich's granddaughter and her husband, François Martin, restore and distribute her grandfather's films.

Filmmaker Terry Gilliam ranks _The Mascot_ among the ten best animated movies of all time.

In 2005, Xavier Kawa-Topor and Jean Rubak joined three Starewitch short films in a feature film, with music by Jean-Marie Senia. The film, entitled _Tales of the Magical Clock_, contributes to the recognition by the press and the public of Starewitch Engineering.

In 2009, Wes Anderson paid homage to _Le Roman de Renard_ in _Fantastic Mr. Fox._

In 2012, a new film by Ladislas Starevich was reconstituted Fetish 33-12. This is the original version of the film _The Mascot_, the 1933 film about 1000 m, but decreased by 600 m distributors by the time.

In 2014, the town of Fontenay-sous-Bois and service Documentation Archive with the family Martin-Starewich organized projections of Ladislas Starewich films in municipal Kosmos cinema with the release of all the preserved films, more than 7 hours on two projection days.

*Filmography[edit]*
*Films directed in Kaunas, Lithuania (1909–1910)[edit]*
(with original titles in Polish)


Nad Niemnem (1909) – _Beyond the River Nemunas_
Zycie Ważek (1909) – _The Life of the Dragonfly_
Walka żuków (1909) – _The Battle of the Stag Beetles_
Piękna Lukanida (1910) – _The Beautiful Lukanida_ (the first puppet animation film)
These films except for _The Beautiful Lukanida_ are currently considered lost.

*Films directed in Russia (1911–1918)[edit]*
(with original titles in Russian)


Lucanus Cervus (1910) – _Lucanus Cervus_
Rozhdyestvo Obitatelei Lyesa (1911) – _The Insects' Christmas_
Aviacionnaya Nedelya Nasekomykh (1912) – _Insects' Aviation Week_
Strashnaia Myest (1912) – _The Terrible Vengeance_
Noch' Pered Rozhdestvom (1912) – _The Night Before Christmas_
Veselye Scenki Iz Zhizni Zhivotnykh (1912) – _Amusing Scenes from the Life of Insects_
Miest Kinomatograficheskovo Operatora (1912) – _The Cameraman's Revenge_
Puteshestvie Na Lunu (1912) – _A Journey to the Moon_
Ruslan I Ludmilla. (1913) – _Ruslan and Ludmilla_
Strekoza I Muravei (1913) – _The Grasshopper and the Ant_
Snegurochka. (1914) – _The Snow Maiden_
Pasynok Marsa (1914) – _Mars’s Stepson_
Kayser-Gogiel-Mogiel (1914) – _Gogel-Mogel General_
Troika (1914) – _Troika_
Fleurs Fanees 1914 – _Faded Flowers_
Le Chant Du Bagnard (1915) – _The Convict's Song_
Portret (1915) (May Be Produced By The Skobeliew Committee) – _The Portrait_
Liliya Bel'gii (1915) – _The Lily of Belgium_
Eto Tyebye Prinadlezhit (1915) – _It’s Fine for You_
Eros I Psyche (1915) – _Eros and Psyche_
Dvye Vstryechi (1916) – _Two Meetings_
Le Faune En Laisse (1916) – _The Chained Faun_
O Chom Shumielo Morie (1916) – _The Murmuring Sea_
Taman (1916) – _Taman_
Na Varshavskom Trakte (1916) – _On the Warsaw Highway_
Pan Twardowski (in Polish)(1917) – _Mister Twardowski_
Sashka-Naezdnik (1917) – _Sashka the Horseman_
K Narodnoi Vlasti (1917) – _Towards People’s Power_
Kaliostro (1918) – _Cagliostro_
Yola (1918) – _Iola_
Wij (1918) – _Vij_
Sorotchinskaia Yarmaka (1918) – _The Sorotchninsk Fair_
Maiskaya Noch (1918) – _May Night_
Stella Maris (1918) – _Starfish_
*Films directed in France (1920–1965)[edit]*
(with original titles in French)


Dans les Griffes de L'araignée (1920) – _In The Claws of the Spider_
Le Mariage de Babylas (1921) – _Babylas’s Marriage_
L’épouvantail (1921) – _The Scarecrow_
Les Grenouilles qui Demandent un Roi (1922) – _Frogland_
La Voix du Rossignol (1923) – _The Voice of the Nightingale_
Amour Noir et Blanc (1923) – _Love In Black and White_
La Petite Chanteuse des Rues (1924) – _The Little Street Singer_
Les Yeux du Dragon (1925) – _The Eyes of the Dragon_
Le Rat de Ville et le Rat Des Champs (1926) – _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_
La Cigale et la Fourmi (1927) – _The Ant and the Grasshopper_
La Reine des Papillons (1927) – _The Queen of the Butterflies_
L'horloge Magique (1928) – _The Magic Clock_
La Petite Parade (1928) – _The Little Parade_
Le Lion et le Moucheron (1932) – _The Lion and the Fly_
Le Lion Devenu Vieux (1932) – _The Old Lion_
Fétiche Mascotte (1933) – _The Mascot_
Fétiche Prestidigitateur (1934) – _The Ringmaster_
Fétiche se Marie (1935) – _The Mascot’s Marriage_
Fétiche en Voyage De Noces (1936) – _The Navigator_
Fétiche Chez les Sirènes (1937) – _The Mascot and the Mermaids_
Le Roman de Renard (1930–1939) – _The Tale of the Fox_
Zanzabelle a Paris (1947) – _Zanzabelle in Paris_
Fleur de Fougère (1949) – _Fern Flowers_
Gazouilly Petit Oiseau. (1953) – _Little Bird Gazouilly_
Gueule de Bois (1954) – _Hangover_
Un Dimanche de Gazouilly (1955) – _Gazouilly’s Sunday Picnic_
Nez au Vent (1956) – _Nose to the Wind_
Carrousel Boréal (1958) – _Winter Carousel_
Comme Chien et Chat (1965) – _Like Dog and Cat_
A documentary about Starevich called _The Bug Trainer_ was made in 2008.

*DVD Editions[edit]*

_*Le monde magique de Ladislas Starewitch*_, Doriane Films, 2000.
Content: _The Old Lion_, _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_ (1932 sound version) _The mascot_ and _Fern Flowers_.

Bonus: _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_ (1926 silent version)


_*Le Roman de Renard*_(The Tale of the fox), Doriane Films, 2005.
Bonus: _The Navigator_


_*Les Contes de l'horloge magique*_, Éditions Montparnasse, 2005.
Content: _The Little Street Singer_, _The Little Parade_ and _The Magic Clock_.


_*The Cameraman's Revenge and other fantastic tales*_, Milestone, Image Entertainment, 2005
Content: _The Cameraman's Revenge_, _The insect's christmas_, _The frogs who wanted a king_ (short version), _The voice of the nightingale_, _The mascot_ and _Winter Carrousel_.


_*Les Fables de Starewitch d'aprés la Fontaine*_, Doriane Films, 2011.
Content: _The Lion and the Fly_, _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_ (1926), _The frogs who wanted a king_ (original version), _The Ant and the Grasshopper_(1927 version), _The Old Lion_ and _Comment naît et s'anime une ciné-marionnette_ (How a Ciné marionette born and comes to life).

Bonus: _The Old Lion_ (French narrated version) and _The Town Rat and the Country Rat_ (1932 version)


_*Nina Star*_, Doriane Films, 2013.
Content: _The Sacarecrow_, _The Babylas's wedding_, _The voice of the nightingale_, _The Queen of the butterflies_.

Bonus: _The Babylas's wedding_ (tinted colours), _The Queen of the butterflies_ (United Kingdom version), _Comment naît et s'anime une ciné-marionnette_.


_*L'homme des confins*_, Doriane Films, 2013.
Content: _In the spider's claws_, _The eyes of the dragon_, _Love black and withe_

Bonus: _The eyes of the dragon_ (1932 sound version), _Love black and withe_ (1932 sound version), _Comment naît et s'anime une ciné-marionnette_


_*Fétiche 33-12*_, Doriane Films, 2013
Ladislas Starevich - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Curious Evolution of the Liberum Veto: Republican Theory and Practice in the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, 1639-1705*




*View/Open*
 View/Open: McKenna_georgetown_0076D_11786.pdf (2.5MB)  Bookview
*Creator*
McKenna, Catherine J.M.
*Advisor*
Kaminski, Andrzej S
*Abstract*
Historians of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth have traditionally presented the liberum veto, a parliamentary practice that allowed any member of parliament to object to any measure and thereby suspend deliberations, as a result of Polish citizens' (the szlachta's) peculiar political culture, particularly their attachment to the principles of consensus and unanimity. This assumption led scholars to focus on theoretical justifications for the abuse of the veto that began during the second half of the seventeenth century and by the middle of the eighteenth century had paralyzed the Polish parliament (the Sejm) entirely. Until now, no one has considered the advent and persistence of the veto in the context of the long struggle between the two central political ideologies of the early modern period, republicanism and absolutism. By examining the writings of republican citizens who used and defended the veto during the heated battle over constitutional reform waged in the Commonwealth during the 1660s and early 1670s, we see that the veto was initially embraced as a tool to defend republican liberty against the illegal designs of a king bent on monarchical reforms. This tactic proved disastrous for the citizens who first used the veto to suspend parliaments as their opponents quickly embraced the practice for their own selfish ends. The result was partisan gridlock as well as a theoretical impasse between those who advocated a well-regulated (but unfree) monarchy and those who advocated a free (but chaotic) republic. Not until Stanislaw Dunin Karwicki wrote his De ordinanda republica in 1704 or 1705 were republican writers able to propose a constitution that guaranteed both efficient execution of laws and security without sacrificing the positive freedoms Poles understood to be the proper end of any constitution. Although Karwicki's reforms were never put into practice, they shed invaluable light on the struggle that defined seventeenth-century politics across Europe and that in the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth led to the creation and curious evolution of the liberum veto.

The Curious Evolution of the Liberum Veto: Republican Theory and Practice in the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, 1639-1705


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, Poland ain't got much to brag about, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland's got a fabulous history, Western Europeans, and Americans, not so much.
> (Unless you're into genocide, and slavery)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A fabulous history of getting your ass kicked, maybe. For the rest, there doesn't seem to be to many things for Poles to brag about, what's the best thing Poland or a Pole ever did? Aside from being crazy winter mountain climbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland actually won most of it's Battles, many when severely outnumbered.
> 
> You're very ignorant, extremely arrogant, and downright obnoxious.
> 
> You are just like a Negroid, a lot of Western Europeans are if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have nothing amazing that a Pole ever did. Thanks for clearing that up, I assumed there must be SOMETHING.
> 
> You think negros are ignorant? lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted many great things Poles have done through-out the Ages, not my fault you suffer from a reading disability.
Click to expand...

So you have nothing, got it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The *Załuski Library* (Polish: _Biblioteka Załuskich_, Latin: _Bibliotheca Zalusciana_) was built in Warsaw in 1747–1795 by Józef Andrzej Załuski and his brother, Andrzej Stanisław Załuski, both Roman Catholicbishops. The library was the first Polish public library, the largest library in Poland, and one of the earliest public libraries in Europe.[1][2]

After the Kościuszko Uprising (1794), Russian troops, acting on orders from Czarina Catherine II, seized the library's holdings and transported them to her personal collection at Saint Petersburg, where a year later it formed the cornerstone of the newly founded Imperial Public Library.[2]

In the 1920s the government of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic returned some of the former Załuski Library holdings to the recently established Second Polish Republic thanks to the Treaty of Riga. These holdings were deliberately destroyed by German troops during the planned destruction of Warsaw in October 1944, following the collapse of the Warsaw Uprising.[2][3]

*Contents*

1History
2See also
3Notes
4References
5External links
*History[edit]*



Załuski Library under construction, by Vogel



"House of the Kings" today (_ul. Daniłowiczowska 14_, corner of _ul. Hipoteczna 2_, Warsaw)
The Załuski brothers' greatest passion was books. Józef Andrzej Załuski and his brother Andrzej Stanisław Załuskiacquired the collections of earlier Polish bibliophiles such as Jakub Zadzik, Krzysztof Opaliński, Tomasz Ujejski, Janusz Wiśniowiecki, Jerzy Mniszech and Jan III Sobieski (the latter, from his granddaughter, Maria Karolina Sobieska).

From the 1730s the brothers planned the creation of a library, and in 1747 they founded the Załuski Library (_Biblioteka Załuskich_). Located in the 17th-century Daniłowicz Palace in Warsaw (built for Mikołaj Daniłowicz of Żurów),[2][4] the library building had two stories (the large reading room was on the second floor) and was topped with a small tower containing an astronomical observatory.[2] The building's reconstruction in rococo style was accomplished in 1745 by Francesco Antonio Melana and his brother.[5]

The Załuski Library was considered the first Polish public library[6] and one of the largest libraries in the contemporary world.[2] In all of Europe there were only two or three libraries that could boast such holdings.[7]The library initially held some 200,000 items, which grew to some 400,000 printed items, maps and manuscripts[2][8] by the end of the 1780s. It also accumulated a collection of art, scientific instruments, and plant and animal specimens.

This library, open on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 7:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m., asked patrons to be quiet and to say a prayer in the intention of the Załuski brothers.[7] It was prohibited to take the books outside the library, as the book theft was a growing problem, to an extent that the bishop patrons decided to ask the pope for help.[7] Responding to their request, in 1752 pope Benedict XIV issued a papal bull that threatened to excommunication individuals taking the books from this library; even that did not eliminate the problem completely.[7]




Załuski Library _exlibris_
After the brothers' deaths, the newly formed Commission for National Education took charge of the library, renaming it the Załuski Brothers' Library of the Republic.

Twenty years later in 1794, in the aftermath of the second Partition of Poland and Kościuszko Uprising, Russian troops, on orders from Russian Czarina Catherine II, emptied[2][9] the library and dispatched the whole collection to Saint Petersburg, where the books formed the mass of the Imperial Public Library on its formation, a year later.[2][10] Parts of the collections were damaged or destroyed as they were mishandled while being removed from the library and transported to Russia, and many were stolen.[2][7] According to the historian Joachim Lelewel, the Zaluskis' books, "could be bought at Grodno by the basket".[2]

The collection was later dispersed among several Russian libraries. Some parts of the Zaluski collection came back to Poland on two separate dates in the nineteenth century: 1842 and 1863.[2] In the 1920s, in the aftermath of the Polish-Soviet Warand the Treaty of Riga[8][11] the RSFSR's government returned around 50,000 items from the collection to Poland,[2] yet German soldiers deliberately destroyed these items during the Planned destruction of Warsaw in October 1944, after collapse of the Warsaw Uprising.[2][3][7] Only 1800 manuscripts and 30,000 printed materials from the original library survived the war.

In 1821 the library's original home was altered into a tenement house.[4] During the building's reconstruction, the busts of Polish monarchs that had originally adorned the library's interiors, and which had been hidden during the Partitions of Poland, were discovered and placed on the building's facade; hence the building came to be called the "House of the Kings" (_Dom pod Królami_).[4]

The building was destroyed by the Germans during World War II. After the war, it was rebuilt under the Polish People's Republic.[4]

Today's Polish National Library (_Biblioteka Narodowa_), founded in 1928,[2] considers itself the descendant of the Załuski Library.

Załuski Library - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Julian Ochorowicz*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search



Julian Ochorowicz
*Julian Leopold Ochorowicz* (['juljan lɛˈɔpɔld ɔxɔˈrɔvit͡ʂ]; outside Poland also known as *Julien Ochorowitz*; Radzymin, 23 February 1850 – 1 May 1917, Warsaw) was a Polish philosopher, psychologist, inventor (precursor of radio and television[1]), poet, publicist, and leading exponent of Polish Positivism.

*Contents*

1Life
2Prus
3Bibliography
4See also
5Notes
6References
7External links
*Life[edit]*
Julian Ochorowicz was the son of Julian and Jadwiga, _née_ Sumińska.

Ochorowicz studied natural sciences at Warsaw University, graduating in 1871. He subsequently studied at Leipzig University under Wilhelm Wundt; in 1874 he received his doctorate there with a thesis _On Conditions of Consciousness_.

Returning to Warsaw, in 1874-75 he was editor-in-chief of the popular Polish-language periodical, _Niwa_ (The Field). From 1881 he was assistant professor(_docent_) of psychology and natural philosophy at Lwów University.

In 1882 he was sent to Paris, France, where he spent several years. Later, from 1907, he would be co-director of the Institut General Psychologique.

Returning to Warsaw, from 1900 Ochorowicz was president of Kasa Literacka (the Literary Fund). He published his pedagogical papers in _Encyklopedia Wychowawcza_ (the Encyclopedia of Education).

Ochorowicz was a pioneer of empirical research in psychology and conducted studies into occultism, Spiritualism, hypnosis and telepathy. His most popular works included _Wstęp i pogląd ogólny na filozofię pozytywną_ (An Introduction to and Overview of Positive Philosophy, 1872) and _Jak należy badać duszę?_ (How Should One Study the Soul?, 1869).

Ochorowicz the poet published in _Przegląd Tygodniowy_ (the Weekly Review) under the pen-name Julian Mohort. He wrote the poem, "_Naprzód_" ("Forward," 1873), regarded as the Polish Positivists' manifesto.




Bolesław Prus
Ochorowicz, a trained philosopher with a doctorate from the University of Leipzig, became the leader of the Positivist movement in Poland. In 1872 he wrote: "We shall call a Positivist, anyone who bases assertions on verifiable evidence; who does not express himself categorically about doubtful things, and does not speak at all about those that are inaccessible."[2]

In 1877 he elaborated the theory for a monochromatic television, to be constructed as a screen comprising bulbs that would convert transmitted images into groups of light points.

In 1885, on several occasions, he demonstrated his own improved telephone. In Paris, he connected the building of the Ministry of Posts and Telegraph with the Paris Opera, 4 kilometers away. At the Antwerp World's Fair, he set up a connection with Brussels, 45 km distant. He linked St. Petersburg, Russia, with Bologoye, 320 km away.

He experimented with microphones and with apparatus for sending sound and light over distances, and so is regarded as a precursor of radio and television.

Ochorowicz conducted experiments at a psychological laboratory that he established at Wisła.

*Prus[edit]*



Eusapia Palladino, Warsaw, 1893



Psychologist Ochorowicz watches closely as Polish telekinetic Stanisława Tomczyk, in a trance, levitates scissors. Wisla, Poland, 1909.[3][4]



Monument to Ochorowicz at Wisła, which he built into a health resort and tourist destination
Julian Ochorowicz was a former Lublin secondary-school and Warsaw University schoolmate of Bolesław Prus, who portrayed him in his 1889 novel, _The Doll_, as the scientist "Julian Ochocki." Ochorowicz, after returning to Warsaw from Paris, in 1893 delivered several public lectures on ancient Egyptian knowledge. These evidently helped inspire Prus to write (1894–95) his sole historical novel, _Pharaoh_. Ochorowicz provided Prus books on Egyptology that he had brought back from Paris.[5]

Also in 1893, Ochorowicz introduced Prus to the Italian Spiritualist, Eusapia Palladino, whom he had brought to Warsaw from her mediumistic tour in St. Petersburg, Russia.[6] Prus attended a number of séances conducted by Palladino and incorporated several prominent spiritualist-inspired scenes into his 1895 novel _Pharaoh_.[7]

Ochorowicz hosted Palladino in Warsaw from November 1893 to January 1894. Regarding the phenomena demonstrated at Palladino's séances, he concluded against the spirit hypothesis and for a hypothesis that these phenomena were caused by a "fluidic action" and were performed at the expense of the medium's own powers and those of the other participants in the séances. Ochorowicz, with Frederic William Henry Myers, Charles Richet and Oliver Lodge, investigated Palladino in the summer of 1894 at Richet's house on the Île du Grand Ribaud in the Mediterranean. Myers and Richet claimed that furniture moved during the séances and that some of the phenomena were the result of a supernatural agency.[8] However, Richard Hodgson claimed there was inadequate control during the séances and that the precautions described did not rule out trickery. Hodgson wrote that all the phenomena "described could be accounted for on the assumption that Eusapia could get a hand or foot free." Lodge, Myers and Richet disagreed, but Hodgson was later proven correct in the Cambridge sittings as Palladino was observed to have used tricks exactly the way he had described them.[8]

After Ochorowicz's wife left him, he decided to make some changes in his life: he bought a piece of land at Wisła in Poland's mountains, built himself a villa as well as four additional houses for tourists, and proceeded to live on the rentals.[9]

About 20 June 1900, Prus and his household arrived to visit. In July Prus traveled to nearby Kraków, where until the beginning of September he underwent treatments for his multifarious medical complaints by an ophthalmologist, a neurologist, and a physician who treated his thyroid.[10]

In 1908–9, at Wisła, Ochorowicz studied the mediumship of Stanisława Tomczyk.

In the latter half of the 19th century, Spiritualism was not an unusual subject of study for noted psychologists. A prominent American psychologist who looked favorably on Spiritualism was William James.

*Bibliography[edit]*

_Jak należy badać duszę? Czyli o metodzie badań psychologicznych_ (How Should One Study the Soul? On the Method of Psychological Studies), 1869.
_Miłość, zbrodnia, wiara i moralność. Kilka studiów z psychologii kryminalnej_ (Love, Crime, Faith and Morality: Several Studies in the Psychology of Crime), 1870.
_Wstęp i pogląd ogólny na filozofię pozytywną_ (An Introduction to and Overview of Positive Philosophy), 1872.
_Z dziennika psychologa_ (From a Psychologist's Journal), 1876.
_O twórczości poetyckiej ze stanowiska psychologii_ (On Poetic Creativity from the Standpoint of Psychology), 1877.
_De la Suggestion mentale_, _deuxieme édition_ (second edition), Paris, Doin, 1889.
_Psychologia, pedagogika, etyka. Przyczynki do usiłowań naszego odrodzenia narodowego_ (Psychology, Pedagogy, Ethics: Contributions toward Our National Rebirth), 1917.
*Translations:*

Julian Ochorowicz - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

And when you think about Poland remember this, what one of England’s greatest minds, G.K. Chesterton, once said:



“I can certainly claim to have been from the first a partisan of the Polish ideal, even when my sympathy was mainly an instinct. (…) It was almost entirely founded on the denunciations of Poland, which were by no means rare. I judged the Poles by their enemies. And I found it was an almost unfailing-truth that their enemies were the enemies of magnanimity and manhood. If a man loved slavery, if he loved usury, if he loved terrorism and all the trampled mire of materialistic politics, I have always found that he added to these affections the passion of a hatred of Poland. She could be judged in the light of that hatred; and the judgment has proved to be right.”
It still holds.

A Different View of Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Karol Pollak*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
*Karol Pollak*



Karol Pollak, _Polish Edison_
*Born* Karol Franciszek Pollak
November 15, 1859
Sanok, Poland
*Died* December 17, 1928 (aged 69)
Bielsko-Biała, Poland
*Nationality* Polish
*Occupation* Inventor, businessman
*Karol Franciszek Pollak* (November 15, 1859 – December 17, 1928) was a Polish electrotechnician, inventor and businessman.

*Contents*

1Early life
2Activity
3Most important inventions
4References
5Bibliography
*Early life[edit]*
He was born in Sanok, Poland. His father was Karol Pollak (1818–80) who was a printer, bookseller and publisher, well known in Sanok. Karol (not to be mistaken with his father) worked in his youth as an electricianand showed great technical skills in it. In 1883 he was employed in the laboratory of British company "The Patent Utilisation Co". He designed and recorded his first patents in that period. In 1885 he attended electrotechnics studies at the Royal Polytechnic University in Charlottenburg.

*Activity[edit]*
In Berlin, Pollak ran electrotechnical factory "G. Wehr Telegraphen-Bau-Anstalt". Later he returned to Britain to commercialize his patents, which were released under anglicised version of his name, "Charles Pollak". In 1886, he became the director of a Paris company of electric tramways of his design. In the meantime he worked on the design of Electrochemical cell. He was very successful in this topic and it made him famous. Later he founded battery factories in Frankfurt, Germany and Liesing, Austria. Many battery-manufacturing companies have licensed his designs.

In 1899 he founded his own laboratory and proceeded with further research. He obtained 98 patents on his inventions.

In 1922 he returned to Poland, where a year later he founded a factory in Biała, which exists to the present day.[1] The company started under the name of _Polskie Towarzystwo Akumulatorowe_ and was co-founded by professor and president of Poland, Ignacy Mościcki. However, Pollak was the first president of this company.

Pollak is sometimes referred as the _Edison of Poland_. In 1925 he received the title doctor honoris causa of Warsaw University of Technology.

*Most important inventions[edit]*



Battery constructed by Karol Pollak
His numerous inventions also cover other areas, among them: electric motors, color printing device, and a type of microphone. His main activity was related to chemical sources of energy - galvanic cells and batteries. He obtained a patent for manufacturing lead-acid batteries.




Design of full rectifier included in Karol Pollak patent
He also has designed commutator and electrolytic rectifiers. In 1895 he was the first to suggest the use of full bridge diode rectification circuit,[2] later known by Leo Graetz. In 1896, Pollak invented the electrolytic capacitor[3]


Karol Pollak - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Love at First Sight*
*Wislawa Szymborska, 1923 - 2012*
They’re both convinced
that a sudden passion joined them.
Such certainty is beautiful,
but uncertainty is more beautiful still.

Since they’d never met before, they’re sure
that there’d been nothing between them.
But what’s the word from the streets, staircases, hallways—
perhaps they’ve passed by each other a million times?

I want to ask them
if they don’t remember—
a moment face to face
in some revolving door?
perhaps a “sorry” muttered in a crowd?
a curt “wrong number” caught in the receiver?—
but I know the answer.
No, they don’t remember.

They’d be amazed to hear
that Chance has been toying with them
now for years.

Not quite ready yet
to become their Destiny,
it pushed them close, drove them apart,
it barred their path,
stifling a laugh,
and then leaped aside.

There were signs and signals,
even if they couldn’t read them yet.
Perhaps three years ago
or just last Tuesday
a certain leaf fluttered
from one shoulder to another?
Something was dropped and then picked up.
Who knows, maybe the ball that vanished
into childhood’s thicket?

There were doorknobs and doorbells
where one touch had covered another
beforehand.
Suitcases checked and standing side by side.
One night, perhaps, the same dream,
grown hazy by morning.

Every beginning
is only a sequel, after all,
and the book of events
is always open halfway through.

“Love at First Sight” from _MAP: Collected and Last Poems _by Wislawa Szymborska, translated from Polish by Clare Cavanaugh and Stanislaw Baranczak. Copyright © 2015 by The Wislawa Szymborska Foundation. English copyright © 2015 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Used by permission of Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.






*Wislawa Szymborska*
Wislawa Szymborska was a Polish poet whose work was widely translated into English. In 1996, she was awarded the Nobel Prize in Literature. 

read more
*by this poet*

Love at First Sight


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*This Poetic Love Story Set in 1950s Poland is one of 2018's Best Films*
DESIGN & LIVINGFILM IN FOCUS




Cold War (2018)
*We meet the stars of Paweł Pawlikowski's award-winning new drama, Cold War, to discover the story behind its masterful realisation*
SEPTEMBER 03, 2018
TEXTDaisy Woodward



















7Cold War


In 2015, Polish director Paweł Pawlikowski scooped his first Oscar for _Ida_, the stunning black-and-white tale of a young trainee nun in 1960s Poland, who sets out on a voyage to unearth the secrets of her war-torn past. Speaking to the director prior to the film’s release, he told me with a chuckle that it was like a “fairy tale” that this “tiny Polish film… black and white with unknown actors” was his most commercially successful film to date – his previous three features, _Last Resort_, _My Summer of Love_, and _The Woman in the Fifth _were all made in English, and starred renowned actors.

Fast forward three years and the auteur, now 60, has returned with _Cold War_, another Polish film, also shot in monochrome, starring (admittedly more famous) Polish actors. The passionate and tumultuous love story between a mischievous and mysterious young performer named Zula (a spellbinding Joanna Kulig) and a brooding composer and pianist called Wiktor (Tomasz Kot), it is an equally breathtaking accomplishment, both visually and emotionally, and won Pawlikowski the Best Director award at this year’s Cannes. 

The film is dedicated to, and loosely inspired by, Pawlikowski's own parents – an unlikely pairing of a blonde bombshell dancer and an older, more serious doctor – whose romance was defined by its on-again-off-again nature. Zola and Wiktor's tale begins at the end of World War Two, in a vast, ramshackle country estate, where Wiktor and his producer (and then-lover), Irena, are auditioning young hopefuls to perform in a touring show of traditional Polish song and dance. Sparks fly they second the pair lock eyes, and soon – with all the rhythm and intensity of the troupe’s swirling folk dances – we find ourselves swept along with the spirited chanteuse and her handsome composer, as they drift apart and back together in a waltz that traverses decades and continents.







Cold War (2018)
Much as with_ Ida_, Pawlikowski refuses to spoon-feed the viewers, leaping forward in time on numerous occasions and leaving us to fill in the gaps aided by extraordinarily nuanced performances from the film’s two leads. “This jumping story only happened for the audience,” Kot tells me over the phone, a week before the film’s UK release, when I ask how this stop-start storyline affected his process. “There was I think only one jump in the script, because in fact we shot around 30 or 40% more footage – scenes that didn’t make it into Paweł’s final work – so for Joanna and I the narrative was more transparent.” Another factor he credits for his and Kulig’s naturalistic embodiment of their roles is the film's lengthy rehearsal period. “We spent six months rehearsing before the three-month shoot,” he explains, “and then we shot more or less chronologically, which is how Paweł prefers to work.”

This meant that both he and Kulig had to cancel all other theatre, film and television work scheduled during these months in order to devote themselves entirely to the project. “For Paweł it was very important to have that time – and we did it for him because he’s a great director,” Kulig – somewhat of a muse to Pawlikowski, who created this part, as well as smaller roles in _The Woman in the Fifth_ and _Ida_, specially for her –  reveals. For her co-star, this meant learning how to pass as a lauded pianist and conductor, but Kulig’s own task – dancing to a professional standard – required even more exertion. “For half a year, I trained twice a week with a real dance group in Poland, Mazowsze – the group that inspired the one in the film,” she explains. “It was really hard, but very rewarding when I finally managed to pull it off!” The rest of the rehearsal time, she says, was spent “talking, reading the script, changing the scenes, looking at documentation of that time in Poland, during the Cold War – old photos and so on. I looked a lot at Marilyn Monroe and Arthur Miller's relationship – she was beautiful and childlike, and destructive in some ways, and he was educated and smart, a bit like Zola and Wiktor. Paweł also told me to study the acting of Lauren Bacall. By the time we started filming we were really comfortable with the era and the style – with the challenges our mothers' and grandmothers' generations faced at this time – and we felt calm and ready to create.”





Cold War (2018)
Once filming began, Pawlikowski was as rigid with his schedule as he had been during rehearsals. “We would film for five days and then Paweł would edit over the weekends,” Kulig tells me. “And during that time he would invite us into his room and ask our opinions on scenes; it was great – he wasn’t just treating us as actors – he was inviting us to create with him, which is very unique.” The director was also entirely singular in his vision, often asking the cast and crew to repeat a scene over 20 times to get the camerawork and lighting right, while demanding a natural performance from his cast – “he doesn’t like you to have too much acting style,” Kulig notes. It is Pawlikowski’s sense of certainty, as well as the air of collaboration he cultivates on set, that elicits an implicit trust from those he works with. “He really knows his mind,” says Kot. “When someone asked him, ‘Why black and white?’ he said, ‘Because our time – the 50s in Poland – has no colour; in our memories, in every history book, every newspaper, it’s only black and white. America at this time had colour, but if you were to make something about 50s Poland in colour, you’d be making something fake.’”  

The monochrome palette certainly lends a chilling austerity to the often bleak, rubble-strewn scenes shot in Poland as Communism tightens its grip on the country; while in the jazz clubs of Paris – as well as Wiktor’s covetable, bohemian loft apartment overlooking the city’s rooftops – it conjures a Brassia-esque romanticism. The camerawork, steered by cinematographer Lukasz Zal, is similarly artful; in one particularly memorable scene – set in a Paris dive bar – Zola, reminiscent of Brigitte Bardot in _And God Created Woman_, gets up and dances with a burgeoning energy to _Rock Around the Clock_, finally clambering onto a table for her grand finale, while the camera follows her boundlessly, taking in every movement. “When we started the movie, we used a stable camera – one that didn’t move,” Kot recalls, “and I asked Paweł, ‘Will it be a still camera for the whole movie?’ He said, ‘No, because the camera is like your love!’”





Cold War (2018)
If this sounds aggrandising, it isn’t; I defy you to find a more lyrically realised film from this year’s many accomplished offerings – or one with such an impactive ending. (“Halfway through shooting, Paweł said, ‘I’ve written the ending,’ and we said, ‘Alright, let’s see this ending!’” Kot remembers of the final scene, “and it was like the best quality of poetry; I said, ‘Oh my God, let’s do everything for this Paweł’”.) _Cold War _sees Pawlikowski the conductor of his own brilliant orchestra, juxtaposing music and silence, dialogue and gesture, stillness and motion, packed concert halls and rolling landscapes, to conjure a masterpiece that makes you feel all the feels in its brief 85-minute duration – its overall effect at once universal and entirely original. “Paweł kept saying, ‘The film has to be magic, we are making something different,’” Kulig enthuses. “The film has done so well in Poland, even with younger viewers, which is amazing,” she reflects happily, “but it has also received really good critical responses globally. So this story – set in a very specific time and place, telling a part of Polish history – has really resonated, which shows that Paweł's way of working really works.”   

This Poetic Love Story Set in 1950s Poland is one of 2018's Best Films


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Author: Michał Dąbrowski
Published: Feb 22 2018
Share
[URL='https://culture.pl/']0
‘Anything is possible when you play,’ says Ola Mirecka, a Polish designer inspired by children’s sensitivity. Over three years at LEGO, Mirecka created fifteen sets currently available in shops around the world, one set even including a LEGO figure named after her. As she now takes her design ethos into more experimental territory, Mirecka talks to Culture.pl about her process and what inspires her.





Ola Mirecka in her studio, photo: Rasmus Laurvig
Ola Mirecka graduated from the Design Faculty at the Academy of Fine Arts in Warsaw and Design Products Faculty at the Royal College of Art in London. For three years, she worked as a designer at LEGO and has been developing her own studio since. She lives and works in Denmark, while her projects have been showcased in Poland and worldwide, including London, Berlin and Milan.

*Michał Dąbrowski: In your designs, you combine both a child's world and a sense of humour. Like your LAVA lemonade, or your interactive fountain, or the LEGO hot dog stand. What inspires you?*

*Ola Mirecka*: I have always been interested in letting some magic into real life, giving people the feeling that anything is possible. Like in child’s play – you make your own laws and play by your own rules.

*MD: Your designs come from playing?*





LAVA Lemonade by Ola Mirecka, 2012, photo: Wai Ming Ng
*OM*: I've always been influenced by drawings and illustrations. I use them to create and tell stories. In Poland, I didn’t draw that much. I studied design and was convinced that drawing is reserved for graphic designers only. When I was studying at the Royal College of Art in London, I was involved in many projects simultaneously. Then sketching became absolutely necessary.

At some point, I started coming up with installations that were directly based on drawings. I would take weird, useless elements from them and introduce them into my designs. For instance, in the lemonade stand, I included a device to pop balloons. Such small details can then become inspiration for another story. I might have also been inspired by Klancyk, a Warsaw-based impro theatre group, which prepares its shows without a script, all while having lots of fun.  

*MD: How does that translate into your designs?*





Flate by Ola Mirecka, a performance in different locations where a balloon is inflated by a sea breeze, photo: R. Laurvig
*OM*: For me, an object becomes an excuse to tell a story. I look for objects with an unobvious function – they should inspire you to find one. It's kind of like the perspective of a child who's just beginning to grasp how our world functions.

During the creation process, playing's essential. We often forget what we used to be like when we were kids, and we tend to think in clichés. While playing, we step out of the box and it can be refreshing and therapeutic. If something is meant for kids and well-designed, adults will find it entertaining, too. Take Pixar's animated films, for example: they're perfectly understandable and fun for both.

*MD: Was it this method that brought you to LEGO?*

*OM*: There aren't many toys that adults love as much as LEGO. When I started working there, I realised that what I'd discovered on my own was essential in designing LEGO sets. They’re absolutely genius when it comes to construction, but the company has been on the market for so many years simply because LEGO pieces allow for uninhibited play and continuous storytelling.

*MD: How does a designer understand play?*





Ola Mirecka’s Guziko-Pętelki (Button-Loops), which can be connected in various ways and easily morph into a tent, armour, a tunnel or a fence. They were awarded first prize at the Baby Vox competition in 2009, photo: Jakub Certowicz
*OM*: Playing is improvising. It’s a space in which you have creative freedom, where everything becomes possible. Kids don’t mind putting together different things, even if sometimes they clearly clash. This mindset is intriguing.

Playing is a kind of collage made up of different materials, stories, narratives and rules. The material can be LEGO pieces, but it can also be anything else.

*MD: Did you improvise during the recruitment process at LEGO?*

*OM*: The recruitment process was a series of workshops, during which we were given a drawing assignment. I cut up some A3 sheets of paper and used them to make a film. The tool became a toy.

*MD: You made a film, which again means that you told a story.*

*OM*: LEGO is a company which appreciates the designing process. They decided I was a good fit – I, for one, didn’t actually think so when I was applying. I changed my mind after the first month.

In this kind of design process, it’s the story and the ability to play that come first. Those are the two things that were important to me before.

*MD: So does designing a LEGO set start with a story?*





Car from LEGO set 41301, Puppy Parade, designed by Ola Mirecka, 2016, photo: courtesy of the designer
*OM*: First, you create a narrative, then you have to ask yourself a question: ‘How do I build this?’ And then make sure there aren’t similar sets yet. A LEGO set is a world in and of itself, an alternate reality with its own rules.

Having completed the conceptual process, we move to actual creation. We work as a team and build lots of potential models that could make it into the set that would become, for instance, an amusement park. At that stage, we use the LEGO piece library, in which every element is catalogued and divided into separate drawers. This is when the fun begins. We look for an appropriate brick shape, colour and function. During my three years at LEGO, the process developed more and more. Each set is designed in such a way that children can make numerous play scenarios possible. A good toy provides countless ways to play with it.

After the sketches are done, we plan the actual product. At this stage, we have to take into consideration many design limitations such as the size, price and originality, in reference to existing sets. When this stage is completed, all we have to do is get the design ready for production.

*MD: Was any set really crucial for you?*





LEGO 41129, Amusement Park Hot Dog Van, designed by Ola Mirecka, released in June 2016, photo: courtesy of the designer
*OM*: At some point, I became a car expert. I even designed a dog-shaped limo. It was difficult to build without it falling apart when you put a LEGO person into it.

When working on an amusement park set, and I was asked to design a food truck. Initially, I thought about a gelato truck, but it'd already made an appearance in *The LEGO Movie*. But people eat a lot of hot dogs in Denmark, so I used that as an inspiration for the truck and the LEGO people. The set is made with a sense of humour, which both adults and kids appreciate. We all like to laugh at silly things. I was trying to recreate this kind of humour elsewhere, even when designing the hospital set.

*MD: Was Baby Ola born during the hospital project?*





LEGO 41318, Heartlake Hospital, designed by Ola Mirecka, released in June 2017, photo: courtesy of the designer




Baby Ola, photo: OM
*OM*: In this set, we tell the story of a gentleman who slipped and broke his arm. It doesn't include a banana skin, which was my instant association, but there's a ‘Caution! Slippery surface!' sign. There's a waiting room, you can buy flowers, there's a hot chocolate machine and, for those looking closely, a hidden blood sample. There are elements which introduce a sense of reality into the set, like a fish tank where you can actually feed the fish. It's the real world with a little twist.

Kids often play hospital, but we meant to show them that a hospital's where children are born, hence Baby Ola. She's named after me – our birthday is on the same day. The set includes a photo album and her footprint.

*MD: What was your last LEGO project?*





LEGO 41340 Friendship House, designed by Ola Mirecka, released in January 2018, photo: courtesy of the designer
My final set was *The Friendship House*. My childhood dreams inspired it. It’s an old firehouse turned into a secret children’s hiding place. When I was a child, I dreamt about Villa Villekulla, the one Pippi Longstocking had. A place where no rules apply, where children feel free.

Two years before that, I designed a promotional set attached to a kids magazine.  It included a cage with a hamster wheel. I felt like using it somewhere again. In this set there are also lots of different workshop tools, and there is a drop of water under the sink, suggesting a plumbing problem. You really can’t ever get bored with all the LEGO details. Ever since I made the Hot Dog Van, I always try to include a hot dog in my sets.

*MD: How did your approach to product design change over those three years at LEGO?*

*OM*: LEGO allowed me to translate having fun designing into making toys. I had a lot of freedom. After work, I could focus on my own projects. Then I decided that I wanted to direct all of my attention on them.

What I care about now is how some innovation becomes the result of play and how objects can develop personalities. I no longer look at objects from a functional point of view, I'd rather focus on the interaction with them, and the emotional aspect stemming from that. If an object has a function and performs it, it can also have an emotional aspect to it. Important objects are linked to memories.

*MD: Is this is how Sensitive Dog was born? A robo-dog, that's supposed to remind us about sympathy.*

*OM*: It was born during a six-month course called Fab Academy which I took last year at Fab Lab Spinderihallerne in Denmark. It brings together students from all over the globe, from Australia, Peru, etc. who study at local Fab Labs and attend joint videoconferences. The course program is very hands-on and combines digital fabrication, electronics design and coding. Weekly lectures are conducted live by Prof. Neil Gershenfeld from MIT.

My final project was a dog sculpture that reacts to human touch. An approaching hand is a source of information. It was an attempt of transferring natural behavior onto an object. I wondered what kind of feelings it might awaken in us. Will we treat it like a normal dog if it wags its tail? Perhaps this reaction, so embedded in nature, will make it seem more familiar to us, perhaps we’ll even end up befriending it. We live in an era of moving pictures. It’s only a matter of time before these pictures gain new dimensions. A brand new exciting, magical branch of design is being born – the design of smart objects.

*MD: Objects have an impact on us because of our emotional approach to them. But are they able to shape us somehow?*

*OM*: Currently, technology is supposed to improve our life – make it simpler and more effective. I wonder what the world would be like if objects made no sense. What if a table didn't stand unless you spoke to it? What if a wardrobe only opened when you petted it? I'd like to design a robot which always has a cold. Perfection is not in fashion – imperfection is cool because it's human.

*Ola Mirecka’s website:* olamirecka.pl
*Studio:* www.nejtakfarvel.com
Fab Lab workshop blog

*Works by Ola Mirecka – Image Gallery*
1 / 21
Robot Dogs, Interactive Fountains & Designing for LEGO: An Interview with Ola Mirecka[/URL]


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Art History Makes Us Better: A Chat with DailyArt Founder Zuzanna Stańska*
#technology & innovation
Author: Marek Kępa
Published: Sep 21 2017
Share
0
On the occasion of the fifth anniversary of DailyArt, a  Polish-born app that makes a piece of fine art pop up on your phone daily, Culture.pl talks with its founder Zuzanna Stańska about the appeal of this growing project, why she chose a quote by Picasso as its motto, and about the ups and downs of a career in making apps for cultural institutions.





Zuzanna Stańska, photo: Adam Lach / Napo Image / Forum
*Marek Kępa: ‘Art washes away from the soul the dust of everyday life.’ That’s a quote by Picasso. Why did you choose it as the motto of DailyArt, your app that publishes a piece of fine art every day alongside a short description?*

*Zuzanna Stańska:* Well, because it was said by Picasso and because it's true! After many years of our work it also seems to be a perfect motto for us. Our users say that for them DailyArt is something that lightens up their day and helps them survive their everyday burdens. Art helps in their existence. DailyArt helps in their everyday existence!

*MK*: *The app itself is pretty basic, you get three screens: one showing the day’s artwork, an archive of previous pieces and a page of brief information about the developers. Would you say that this simplicity, this accessibility of the artworks’ descriptions (which don’t necessarily reflect the often meandering discourse of art critics), is an important component of the appeal of DailyArt, which has been downloaded by over a hundred thousand users?*

*ZS:* Yes, I always wanted DailyArt to be simple. The most important thing is the piece of art and it's story – there shouldn't be any distractions. In the iOS version you can also read more information about the artist, the museum collection it’s from and the genre, moreover you can add the painting to your favourites, and even search for a particular piece. These features will be also available on Android soon.





Screenshots of the DailyArt app, photo: Google Play
The other thing is that we have a lot of elderly users who are not ‘digital natives’. Excluding them from DailyArt by making it overly complicated would be horrible. And regarding art critics – I understand them and their work, but in my opinion, art should be simple, understandable for everyone who is interested in it. In the end, what counts in admiring art is our opinion about it. If it resonates with me, that's fine (both in a positive or negative way). If it doesn't, it's ok too. No matter what some art critic writes about it – often in a super sofisticated way, which we always wanted to avoid in the app. We wanted to make people look at art and think about it on their own.

*MK: DailyArt presents a great variety of artworks. You can find many paintings created in different styles, like pieces by Caspar David Friedrich or Kazimir Malevich, but I also stumbled upon a photo of a 9th-century sculpted stone known as the Viking Raider Stone or an illustration from a 17th century book on fencing. How do you select each day’s work? What’s the process behind it?*

*ZS:* There is actually no organised process! <laughs> I'm always trying to make sure there is a wide variety of works we present but I can't hide the fact that our users mostly love the 19th century, Impressionists and Post-impressionists. We have fifteen contributors who write about pieces that move them. For one it's the middle-ages, for another it's Mexican art or photography. I write about pieces that catch my eye. So everything is really on the app by chance. I guess that spontaneity and chaos in the content we provide is something that our users also enjoy. You can never predict what you’ll see on DailyArt!





Screenshot of the Wilanów Live app
*MK: You collaborate with numerous museums across the world including Zentrum Paul Klee in Bern, the Cincinnati Art Museum and the Sorolla Museum in Madrid. I hear this kind of co-operation helps especially  when it comes to copyright issues. Was it hard to convince many institutions to work with you on your project?*

*ZS:* Yes, it's a bit hard to convince them, but you can't blame them. We aren't Google Art Project, we have only around a half a million users monthly so we are not giants. And museum professionals are overworked, tired and it’s often difficult to start new projects with them. But we are very persistent, we present their collections for free and we give them more and more visibility in this world flooded by all kinds of information. This September, every Sunday we are presenting masterpieces by Toulouse-Lautrec from the São Paolo Art Museum. It’s a great collection!

*MK: This year marks the fifth anniversary of DailyArt’s existence – by now you have presented close to two thousand different artworks. What were the most memorable moments in the app’s life and what made them significant? Is launching DailyArtDaily.com, an art history website linked to the app, among them?*

*ZS:* Oh my, there were plenty of memorable moments. Maybe I should say that launching our online magazine DailyArtDaily.com (soon to be rebranded DailyArtMagazine.com) was one of them, as well as developing new versions of the app, but to be honest, all of them – at least for me – were about people and their kindness. All those people who work for DailyArt. All our volunteers. All the support our users showed us during our crowdfunding campaign. All the love they send us with emails when they describe what DailyArt means to them. That is most important.





The app My Warsaw in use, photo: moiseum.com
*MK: DailyArt isn’t the only app created by your company Moiseum, which specialises in providing technologies for museums and cultural institutions. You have also created an app that acts as a guide to Warsaw’s Museum of King Jan III’s Palace in Wilanów. What made you enter such an intriguing line of work?*

*ZS:* That was my idea for a living before DailyArt. In 2010 and 2011, I got excited about possibilities the mobile world can open for cultural institutions – museums mostly, because I’ve always loved museums. I wrote my bachelor's degree about it and by coincidence, I started to work for a VC fund which invested in start-ups. There I met all of these people who were working on creating software – designers, developers. When I realised that that is what I wanted to do, I started Moiseum, which after nearly six years is still alive and well, better than ever. 

*MK:* *Speaking of Moiseum’s beginnings, in 2012 you made the augmented reality app My Warsaw showing places in Warsaw linked to the famous Polish-Jewish writer and pedagogue Janusz Korczak. Although the app – no longer accessible – was warmly received, after its launch your company entered a bumpy period. How did you manage to stay afloat, did DailyArt play a part in that?*

*ZS: *It was horrible! It was a matter of timing, which I didn't know back then. Intuitively I knew everything would change one day. So the thing was, that I started too early. Museums or cultural institutions weren't ready for mobile apps. Another thing was that I didn't know anything about business – law, taxes, sales, marketing, nothing. I was starving, and with the last bit of money I had I developed DailyArt, which for the first two years didn’t make any money. But luckily running it was very rewarding so I never thought of closing it. Moiseum started to receive more and more commisions and became profitable after two years, when I became a bit smarter and museums wanted to do more digital. You know, I really love what I do. Spreading art history and creating digital projects for museums. This is why I didn't give everything up when times were hard. 





Édouard Manet, Bar at the Folies-Bergere, 1882, photo: Courtauld Institute of Art
*MK: Personally, what are your favourite works of art presented on DailyArt?*

*ZS:* Most recently it was Manet's *Bar at the Folies-Bergere* – there is so much sadness and melancholy in it! All in the middle of a crazy party at the cabaret! I love it. I even put it on our fifth birthday feature. But there are dozens of my favourite works we’ve shown in DailyArt! <laughs>

*MK:* *Where do you want to take DailyArt in the upcoming years?*

*ZS:* I want to reach more and more people. No matter how, by what means, if it will be via a mobile app, an online magazine or social media accounts. I really believe that art history makes us better, as humans, and that it makes our lives better. Or at least more bearable.

Art History Makes Us Better: A Chat with DailyArt Founder Zuzanna Stańska


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

he established his Commission on National Education, the world's first state ministry of education. It allowed a complete reorganization of the Polish educational system. This body set up a uniform national system emphasizing mathematics, natural sciences, and language study. The commission also stressed standardizing elementary education, integrating trade and agricultural skills into the elementary school curriculum, and improving textbooks at all levels. In 1775 the Commission on National Education established the Society for Elementary Books (_Towarzystwo do Ksiag Elementarnych_), which prepared many textbooks, regulations, and decrees.

The partitioning of Poland by foreign governments challenged the work of the Commission on National Education; Germany, Austria, and Russia sought to destroy Polish national consciousness by germanizing and russifying the education system. After 1802 schools in the Russian sector received certain liberties. The educational district in Wilno had been chaired by Prince Adam Czartoryski and seen as a model for educational reform in Russia. Czartoryski, with a group of associates (Stanislaw Kostka Potocki, Tadeuz Czacki, Jan Sniadecki, and Jedrzej Sniadecki), attempted to develop the achievements of the Commission on National Education. One of the most successful centers was the University in Wilno.

During the first 30 years of the nineteenth century, Polish education expanded freely in the Duchy of Warsaw and, after the Congress of Vienna, in the Congress Kingdom of Poland. In 1807 the so-called Educational Chamber (_Izba Edukacyjna_) was established in the Duchy of Warsaw. In 1812 it evolved into the Management of National Education (_Dyrekcja Edukacji Narodowej_), and then, after 1815, it became the Government Committee for Religion and Public Enlightenment (_Komisja Rzadowa Wyznan Religijnych i Oswiecenia Publicznego_). In 1816 the Academy of Mining (_Szkola Akademiczna Górnicza_) in Kielce was established, as was Warsaw University with five faculties. By the November Uprising against Russia in 1830-1831, the University had educated 1,254 students.



Read more: Poland - History Background - Schools, Education, School, and Polish - StateUniversity.com Poland - History  Background


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*He graduated from WUT in Poland and invented the Walkie-Talkie in America*
Opublikowano: 25/11/2016 3:16 pm




_phot. Pixabay_

It’s June 1939. Henryk Magnuski, a 30-year-old employee of the National Telecommunications and Radio Technology Centre, leaves for New York to see how Americans work on state-of-the-art radio transmitters. He doesn’t know that several months later World War II would begin, changing the course of his life.

The conflict meant that Henryk could not return to Poland. He could, however, advance his professional career. In 1940, he was hired by Galvin Manufacturing Corporation (GMC), which became Motorola seven years later. The talented Polish engineer, who studied telecommunications at the Warsaw University of Technology (he graduated in 1934) and led the team designing military transceivers at NTRTC, quickly showcased his abilities in the United States. 

*First Step to Fame*

His first important project in exile was the SCR 536 hand-held radio transceiver. The device was named handie-talkie. Following the nature of these times, it was meant for military use. Thanks to this device, soldiers could easily and safely communicate with each other. The main advantages of this radio transceiver included low weight (approx. 2 kg) and durability. It could even be – if necessary – submerged in water for a short period.

The success of the invention is echoed by the number of devices manufactured by GMC since December 1941 until the end of World War II, which was over 100 thousand.




Radio Set SCR 300

*Ground-breaking Invention*

However, another device turned out to become Magnuski’s masterpiece – the SCR 300 radio transceiver. Its weight was 16-17 kg, which means it was much heavier than a hand-held radio transceiver, but its range was also much larger – approx. 15 km. Previously, such devices had to be transported by tanks, and sometimes even tanks turned out to be too small. And the Polish engineer created a radio transceiver that any soldier could move by himself in a dedicated backpack. And that’s the reason for its name – walkie-talkie. In the Discovery film, Morgan Burke, grandson of Donald L. Hings, a Canadian inventor who created a two-way portable radio system before Magnuski, said that it was the name used by journalists during World War II.

What’s important, the Polish engineer’s device could be manually tuned to various frequencies.

Thanks to all these advantages, it allowed efficient communication between different military branches: artillery, armoured forces and infantry.

Approx. 43 thousand walkie-talkies manufactured by GMC were in use by the American army since 1943 during military operations conducted in Europe and the Pacific.

Henryk Magnuski’s invention is described as ground-breaking by World War II analytics. Wireless communication and, therefore, easier communication between soldiers, were important for building the American military advantage.

It’s a great irony that a man born and raised in the country where the conflict began, first, thanks to a solid amount of chance, escaped the turmoil of war, and then found himself in the middle of it anyway. Not as a heroic soldier, however, but as a designer and visionary.




Henryk Magnuski, phot. Wikipedia, Hank Magnuski, licencja CC-BY SA 3.0

*Forever an Emigrant*

The Polish engineer did not stop with hand-held and backpack radio transceivers. He also designed the AN/CPN-6 radar radio beacon, which was used by the US Navy. It helped pilots to return to carriers in case of limited visibility 

After the war, Henryk did not return to his fatherland. He remained in the United States and continued to work for Motorola. His projects included cavity resonators and their use as input filters in microwave receivers (e.g. in the “Sensicon” receiver), and designing microwave transceiver stations for multiplex telephony, television and data transmission.

He also worked on government projects, such as the design of the AN/USC-3 SSB radio transceiver, RADAS, the Deltaplex I tropospheric communications system, and the AN/TRC‑105 device. 

Henryk Magnuski’s scientific output consists of 30 patents in total, and of several dozen papers (written individually or with other scientists). They concern ultra-short and microwave radiocommunications.

The inventor died in the United States in 1978. In 2006, he was inducted into the Illinois Engineering Hall of Fame. His memory was also celebrated at the University of Illinois at Chicago. One of their chairs is named after Henryk Magnuski.

He graduated from WUT in Poland and invented the Walkie-Talkie in America


----------



## Taz

C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Taz said:


> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.



Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.

First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.

Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Stefan Bryła*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search



Stefan Bryła
*Stefan Bryła* (born 17 August 1886 in Kraków – 3 December 1943 in Warsaw, Poland) was a Polish construction engineerand welding pioneer.[1] Bryła designed and built the first welded road bridge in the world.

*Biography[edit]*
Bryła was a Professor at the Lwów University of Technology from 1927 and at the Warsaw University of Technology from 1934. Bryła was the author of basic methods of welding steel structures.

In 1927 he designed the Maurzyce Bridge, first welded road bridge in the world. The bridge was erected across the Słudwia River in Maurzyce near Łowicz, Poland in 1929. It was still in use in 1977 as which point plans were undertaken to replace it with a wider structure. Consequently, the bridge was reinstalled as a historical monument at a site slightly upstream. In 1995, the American Welding Society presented a Historic Welded Structure Award for the bridge to Poland.[2] He also designed high rise buildings: Drapacz Chmur in Katowice and the Prudential in Warsaw in 1932.

During World War II he taught at the Secret Universities. Secret teaching was the cause of arrest of Stefan Bryła. He was arrested on 16 November 1943 together with his family and murdered during Action AB by the Germans in Warsaw on 3 December 1943.


Stefan Bryła - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*12 Polish Composers You Should Know (Who Aren’t Chopin)*

By Stephen Raskauskas | July 6, 2017






Everyone loves the music of Fryderyk Chopin, Poland’s most well-known composer. But, how many other Polish composers do you know?

Learn more about Poland’s best composers from one of Poland’s best composers: Marta Ptaszyńska. Born in Warsaw and based in Chicago, Ptaszyńska has received many prestigious awards and honors for her work, including a Guggenheim Fellowship. Her output includes a diverse range of repertoire from music for solo instruments to several operas. Her opera _Mister Marimba_, commissioned for and performed by the Warsaw National Opera, has been performed 164 times!

A percussionist herself, Ptaszyńska’s piece _Siderals_ for two percussion quintets and light projection requires 117 instruments to perform! She plays over 200 distinct percussion instruments, and is fascinated by the “many thousands of timbres colors of percussion instruments that cannot be achieved by electronic means or other instruments.”

“There is no Polish culture without music. Polish culture _is _music,” Ptaszyńska passionately proclaimed. She shared 12 Polish composers we all should know, drawing upon composers of the 20th and 21st centuries.

*Ignacy Jan Paderewski (1860-1941)*

Paderewski was a* “*fantastic pianist first all, and a fantastic diplomat and statesmen,” Ptaszyńska said. As the country’s second prime minister, he worked to re-establish Poland’s independence and signed the Treaty of Versailles, restoring Greater Poland and Pomerania to Poland. Even if you think you don’t know Paderewski’s music, you’re likely familiar with some of his work.  He was the editor of the works of Chopin published in 1949, a monumental contribution to musicians everywhere. Of all of his music, many know the Minuet in G “that everybody has to play in middle school and elementary school,” Ptaszyńska said. But, she recommends listening to his only opera, _Manru_, and his Violin Sonata, Op. 13, which she describes as “absolutely brilliant.”

*Grażyna Bacewicz (1909- 1969)*

Grażyna Bacewicz  was an “outstanding violinist and pianist,” Ptaszyńska said, who was “very popular and well-known especially after World War II, when her music was suddenly noticed by people all over Europe.” Growing up in the pre-war Poland, “her techniques were… not so avant-garde. Her middle period was sort of neo-classical. But after the War, she used new sonorities and techniques. She tried to do all the new things in her late works.” Of all Bacewicz’s works, Ptaszyńska recommends giving her Caprices a listen.

*Witold Lutosławski (1913-1994)*

Ptaszyńska describes Lutosławski as the “greatest Polish composer after World War II, though he composed during the War also.” She explained her special affection for Lutosławski: “His music is the closest to me because I studied with him and he was a mentor.” She enjoys his diverse output, which includes well known works like his Variations on a Theme by Paganini (1941). But she thinks his best works are from after the 1950s, when he explored more avant-garde techniques. He never wrote an opera, though he composed a lot of vocal music. Since, like Ptaszyńska, he composed music for young musicians, try listening to one of his charming children’s songs.

*Andrzej Panufnik (1914-1991)*

Panufnik was a friend of Lutosławski. the two spent time together during the World War II during the second occupation and formed a duo that played in cafes in Warsaw. Panufnik stayed in Poland for a while after the War, became the director of the Kraków Philharmonic, and restored the Warsaw Philharmonic. In 1956, he escaped Poland, and eventually settled in England, spending most of his life in London. “In England he didn’t have an easy life, but he continued to compose,” Ptaszyńska said. Though she never had the opportunity to meet the composer himself, she visited his widow in London many times after he passed away. Try listening to his Piano Concerto (1961).

*Wojciech Kilar (1932 – 2013)*

Wojciech Kilar, Ptaszyńska’s friend and colleague, was “well-known as a composer of great sacred music. But he’s also known for his film music, because he composed music for the famous directors like Roman Polanski,” she said. Some of his most well-known film scores include music for _Rosemary’s Baby_ (Polanski) and _Bram Stoker’s Dracula _(Francis Ford Coppola). He received a César Award for Best Film Music written for his piece _Moving to the Ghetto Oct. 31, 1940_ which he composed for the movie _The Pianist_.

*Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)*

Górecki was a “very Polish composer because he took all of his inspiration from Polish dances,” Ptaszyńska explained. Many know the composer’s Symphony No. 3, which premiered in 1977 with Stefania Woytowicz as the soprano soloist. However, it was not until Dawn Upshaw recorded the piece in 1992 with the London Sinfonietta that the piece gained wide-spread popularity. Ptaszyńska recommends his Symphony No. 2, “Copernican,” which is inspired by the famous Polish astronomer and mathematician who proved that the Earth revolves around the sun.

*Krzysztof Penderecki (1933 – )*

Ptaszyńska calls Penderecki “the most diverse composer from the whole Polish group. There’s such a great variety it’s hard to believe.” She explained that he tends to change his style every couple of years, and recently has been collaborating more and more with pop and jazz musicians. In turn, “jazz musicians have also been adapting his music to their own style, and he supports that very much,” she said. “There’s so much great music by Penderecki. There’s his large-scale St. Luke Passion won him the Prix Italia. Then, of course there’s his _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_. Not to mention, his music has been used famously in films. His _Polymorphia _was made famous by the film adaptation of _The Shining_.”

*Krzysztof Knittel (1947 – )*

Ptaszyńska shares a special connection with Krzysztof Knittel: they were both born on the exact same day! He studied composition and sound engineering at the Frederic Chopin Academy of Music. So, it’s no surprise that his music involves electronics and multimedia. “Every piece he composes is composed for an instrument, or group of instruments, is also for electronics,” Ptaszyńska said. “He does not present music for pure instrumental ensemble.” Try listening to the electronic soundscape of his _Surface En Rotation_.

*Tadeusz Wielecki (1954 – )*

Ptaszyńska describes Wielecki as an “avant-garde, post-modern composer, who knows _all_ the composers,” because he directs the Festival of Contemporary Music Warsaw Autumn. Enjoy some of his experimental sounds in _Łagodne Kołysanie_, which has the musicians playing everything from the violin empty bottles.

*Jarek Kapuscinski (1964 – )*

Kapuscinski writes “very great music and is a very great pianist,” Ptaszyńska said. Based at Stanford University where he is a professor and Director of Intermedia Performance Lab, Kapuscinski has a special interest in electronic music and multimedia. But he also has an interest in music of the far east, Ptaszyńska explained. Though she recommended many of his interesting pieces, check out his _Mondrian Variations_, which finally answers the question, “What would a Mondrian sound like?”

*Pawel Mykietyn (1971 – )*

Ptaszyńska mentioned that the generation of Polish composers born in the 1970s has been particularly influential, and wanted to highlight the work of Pawel Mykietyn in particular. She describes him as a “full-blooded post-modernist,” who likes to challenge stylistic conventions. He doesn’t like to repeat himself. Every piece brings something new and unexpected.” His St. Mark Passion, she explained, was so new and unexpected that it sparked a big debate between Penderecki and Mykietyn. She said that he likes to explore the “boundaries between dreams and waking consciousness,” and “bring the audience’s emotions to the boiling point” when they hear his music.

*Agata Zubel (1978 – )*

Ptaszyńska described Zubel as a singer and percussionist whose work is “very theatrical and has very strong dramaturgical roots.” An important figure of the avant-garde, Zubel enjoys incorporating extended techniques in her music. Her musicianship is so impressive, Ptaszyńska said, that some colleagues reported that they have “never had a singer who was so accurate and could sing with such precisio

12 Polish Composers You Should Know (Who Aren’t Chopin) | 98.7WFMT


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
Click to expand...

That’s it? Not much there, brah.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
Click to expand...


Well, you only asked for 3, doof.


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you only asked for 3, doof.
Click to expand...

Those are the best 3?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish car designers*
10

??


Home Page

Arts

Architecture and Design

Polish car designers

culture

arts

design

cars

architecture
*The luxury Aston Martin DBS and the Ferrari California, the economical Alfa Romeo Giuglietta and the Tata Indica Vista—it is not widely known that the world’s most popular cars have been designed by Poles. The way to the elite design studios has been paved for them by Janusz Kaniewski, who died suddenly at the beginning of May.*
The king of Polish car designers, Janusz Kaniewski, who suddenly passed away on 9 May 2015 aged 41, has made a strong name for Polish car designers. The passing of one of the first graduates in Transportation Design from the famous Istituto Europeo di Design in Turin, the most famous school of auto design, sent a shock throughout the entire moto industry. Surprised by the designer’s sudden death, his employees are receiving condolences from the bosses of the largest car manufacturers. For Mr Kaniewski was not only an acclaimed author of the Ferrari California and Ferrari 458, but also had other creations attributed to him: the Lancia Delta, the futuristic Honda CIVIC, the Alfa Romeo Mi.To, the Alfa Romeo Giuglietta, and the Suzuki Kirashi (the designer would not confirm this, most probably because of confidentiality clauses with the automakers). He was also a well-known philanthropist and an extraordinary man.






Mr Kaniewski’s Milan alma mater attracts most would-be designers from Poland. Many of them are graduates from the Design Department at the Eugeniusz Geppert Academy of Art and Design in Wroclaw, which has a Studio of Means of Transport Design. “They must think highly of us in Milan, because our graduates get admitted not only to the Istituto Europeo di Design but also the city’s university of technology, the Scuola Politecnica di Milano,” Professor Piotr Jędrzejewski, head of the Studio of Means of Transport Design at the Wroclaw Academy, tells Polska.pl. “One of our youngest graduates, Mateusz Wowk, a BA in Motor Transport Design, went on to study at the Milan university of technology, and after an internship at the Lamborghini plant in Santa Agata, landed a job there,” adds Professor Jędrzejewski. Another Scuola Politecnica di Milano graduate is Jacek Pepłowski, who now works for BMW Mini, and Bogusław Paruch, employed by Ford.

Professor Jędrzejewski spent almost a decade at the Studio of Means of Transport Design, which had been founded by Professor Wilhelm Semaniszyn. He thinks the studio’s edge is its comprehensive curriculum. “We want our future designers to have no areas hidden from them, no black boxes that only an engineer could grasp. We want our graduates to be able to cope with the whole picture,” explains Professor Jędrzejewski.

He himself used to design mining equipment and bomb squad military vehicles at the studio that once cooperated with the Starachowice Car Plant and the lorry plant in Jelcz. The studio’s track record includes a partnership with Kross, Poland’s biggest bicycle manufacturer.

According to the Professor, the three to five students who each year enrol in the studio are utterly preoccupied with car design and fascinated by the subject. Apart from the mandatory curriculum they will register for competitions and come up with their own extra activities. “To succeed in this field you need to give it your all,” he thinks.

Another studio graduate, Jacek Pepłowski, currently working at the Munich-based Mini plant, started designing cars when he was a student of a secondary art school in Wroclaw. He gave vent to his passion by studying at the Wroclaw Academy of Art and Design and training at Volkswagen. Having won an MA in industrial design, he enrolled in a crash course in Car Design at the Scuola Politecnica di Design. He came to grips with the Italian style there and established contacts in the car-making world, among others with Honda, for which he worked after university.


*See also:*
ASP in Wrocław
Pinifarina
Istituto Europeo di Design
Some Polish car designers opt to study at home, for example at the Silesian University of Technology, whose graduates have designed the bodywork of Audi, BMW and Alfa Romeo models. Kamil Łabanowicz’s portfolio includes the Audi R8 TD, which premiered at the Detroit auto show in 2008; Zbigniew Maurer of Centro Stile Alfa Romeo has to his name the redesign of the 166, the design of the 156, and collaborative work on the 8C Competizione; BMW’s Jacek Frohlich designed the look of the new BMW X5 models—F10 and F11. The Silesian University of Technology has recently opened the Faculty of Interior Design, and plans to launch a faculty of industrial design which will offer a car design course.






Another university of technology, this time in Gdansk, was the alma mater of Tadeusz Jelec from Giżycko, a member of the Jaguar designer team, who has also finished the prestigious British Royal College of Art. Mr Jelec, who has been living in the UK for more than 30 years, was at first doing assignments for Volvo, Mazda and Jaguar. After he was given a ten-day deadline to redesign the interior of the XJ and delivered the job, Mr Jelec was put on the designer team at one of the most prestigious British brands. It is thanks to him that the Jaguar XJ changed from a classical limo into a more modern car.

Poles are also engaged in designing the bodywork of some lesser-known brands in Europe. Justyn Norek from Krakow, who for 23 years worked at the legendary Institute of Development in Automotive Engineering in Turin, is the author of India’s Tata models. He has designed the bodywork of the Indica II, Nano and Indigo.

Another Pole in a top design position is Marek Reichman, head of the Aston Martin designer team, a manufacturer that, according to some, makes the world’s most beautiful cars. Born in Great Britain in 1966, Mr Reichman supervises each model designed by his team. He has personally designed James Bond’s Aston Martin DBS, which the agent of Her Majesty's secret service drives in _Quantum of Solace_, as well as the Vanquish and the Vulcan Hypercar. In 2014 he created the DP100 for Gran Turismo 6, a computer game.

Polish car designers


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you only asked for 3, doof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the best 3?
Click to expand...


What has your ethnic heritage invented?


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, what's the best thing a Pole ever invented? Name 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you only asked for 3, doof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the best 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has your ethnic heritage invented?
Click to expand...

My white people have invented pretty much everything. Gone to the moon...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Patek Philippe's Polish history*




Thinking of buying a new watch for a family member?  Well, everyone knows that the best watches are Swiss watches, particularly a _Patek Philippe_.  However, the question remains: just how Swiss are these watches?  The truth is that Switzerland's watchmaking fame is largely due to the work of Polish patriots that were forced to emigrate from Russian-occupied Poland after the failed November Uprising of 1830-1.  The most prominent of these émigrés was Antoni Patek who distinguished himself in the rebellion and received the Virtuti Militari Golden Cross (highest Polish military honor).  Afterwards, he settled in Switzerland and started his watchmaking business with Franciszek Czapek, establishing _Patek, Czapek & Co._ in 1839.  In 1861, the company name changed to the world famous _Patek Philippe Company_.  The Poles revolutionized watchmaking by combining beauty with precision and expanding their business on an international scale.  At the same time, loyal to their homeland, Patek and the other Poles made sure that people knew that these were Polish watches by decorating them with images from Polish history as well as portraits of Polish national heroes such as Tadeusz Kosciuszko and Prince Jozef Poniatowski.  In 1867, the company presented the first wristwatch.  From the very beginning to this day, _Patek Philippe_ watches have been considered the best in the world.  Thus the pride of Switzerland should more fittingly be the pride of Poles.

Watch This!: Patek Philippe's Polish history


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Roter helicopter - Frank Piasecki.
> 
> First successful handheld movie camera - Aeroscope by Kazimierz Proczynski.
> 
> Television pioneered by 3 people of Polish heritage, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Julian Ochorowicz.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you only asked for 3, doof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the best 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has your ethnic heritage invented?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My white people have invented pretty much everything. Gone to the moon...
Click to expand...


What kind of "White person" are you, exactly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Bruno Abakanowicz*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
*Bruno Abakanowicz*



*Born* 6 October 1852
Ukmergė, Lithuania (then part of Russian Empire)
*Died* 29 August 1900 (aged 47)
Saint-Maur-des-Fossés, France
*Occupation* mathematician, inventor and electrical engineer
*Bruno Abdank-Abakanowicz* (6 October 1852 – 29 August 1900) was a Polish mathematician, inventor, and electrical engineer.

*Contents*

1Life
2Works
3See also
4Notes
5References
6External links
*Life[edit]*
Abakanowicz was born in 1852 in Vilkmergė, Russian Empire (now Lithuania).[1] After graduating from the Riga Technical University, Abakanowicz passed his habilitation[2] and began an assistantship at the Technical University of Lwów. In 1881, he moved to France[2] where he purchased a villa in Parc St. Maur on the outskirts of Paris.

Earlier he invented the integraph, a form of the integrator, which was patented in 1880,[3] and was henceforth produced by the Swiss firm _Coradi_.[4] Among his other patents were the parabolagraph, the spirograph, the electric bell used in trains, and an electric arc lamp of his own design.[5] Abakanowicz published several works, including works on statistics, integrators and numerous popular scientific works, such as one describing his integraph. He was also hired by the French government as an expert on electrification and was the main engineer behind the electrification of, among other places, the city of Lyon.[2] His patents allowed him to become a wealthy man and made him receive the Legion d'Honneur in 1889.




The Château de Costaérès
Around that time he retired to a small island in Trégastel, off the coast of Brittany, where between 1892 and 1896 he erected a neo-Gothic manor.[6] Although the construction works were not finished in Abakanowicz's lifetime, the castle of Costaérès became a notable centre of Polish emigree culture, housing many notable artists, scientists and politicians. Among frequent guests of Abakanowicz were Aleksander Gierymski, Władysław Mickiewicz, Leon Wyczółkowski and Henryk Sienkiewicz. The latter became the closest friend of Abakanowicz. It was in Abakanowicz's villa in Parc St. Maur that he finished his _The Teutonic Knights_ and _The Polaniecki Family_, while the _Quo Vadis_ novel, one of the works for which Sienkiewicz was awarded with the Nobel Prize, was written entirely in Abakanowicz's manor.[2]

Bruno Abakanowicz died suddenly on 29 August 1900. In his will, he made Sienkiewicz the tutor of his sole daughter Zofia, who later graduated from the London School of Economics and the Sorbonne and was murdered during World War II at the Auschwitz concentration camp.

As for Abakanowicz's nationality, he was born in the lands which were once part of the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth. Some later documents refer to him as a Russian because at the time of his birth, Ukmergė was part of the Russian Empire. _Encyclopædia Britannica_ calls him a Lithuanian mathematician in its article on the integraph. Others consider him a Pole due to his fluent command of the language, friendship with many leading Polish personalities of the time, and literary contributions in Polish.[2] His surname Abakanowicz which has Lipka Tatar roots goes back to the szlachta of the Polish–Lithuanian Commonwealth under the Abdank coat of arms.[7][8][9][10]

Bruno Abakanowicz - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*How Poland Saved the World from Russia*

The world expected a rapid Communist victory. The Poles had other ideas.

by Michael Peck
In the summer of 1920, Russia seemed poised to take over Europe.

Newly victorious in the Russian Civil War , but convinced that the capitalists were bent on strangling the cradle of Communism, the Bolsheviks looked for salvation. Their gaze fell on Germany, exhausted and embittered by defeat in the First World War, and now engulfed in civil strife between Communist revolutionaries and protofascist _freikorps_ paramilitaries. If only the Red Army's bayonets could install a Bolshevik regime in Berlin, then the two most powerful states in Central and Eastern Europe would be united in a Communist monolith. And from there, perhaps Communism would spread to Italy, France, Hungary and beyond. Could Marx's prediction of world revolution finally be at hand?


Unfortunately for Lenin and Trotsky, an obstacle stood in their way. It was called Poland.

Like Communist Russia, Poland was also a new nation, though of a very different kind. The Bolsheviks only needed to overthrow the Tsarist government to take over the Russian state: the Poles had to create their own state. Though the seventeenth-century Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth had extended deep into present-day Russia and Ukraine, Poland as an independent nation had been snuffed out in the eighteenth century, its territory partitioned between the Russian, German and Austrian empires. When those empires collapsed after World War I, the Poles took advantage of the chaos to resurrect their nation.

Yet as they had for centuries, Poland and Russia again would go to war. One reason was rival claims for the borderlands between the two nations—those "bloodlands" of Belarus and Ukraine that were perpetual battlefields. The deeper cause was geography; a glance at the map shows that the land bridge from Moscow to Berlin runs through Poland, whose unfortunate fate was to be wedged between Germany and Russia.


War would pit David-ski versus Goliath-ovitch. Britain and France rated Poland's chances for victory as nil against a Russian colossus endowed with vastly superior manpower and resources. But the West had not reckoned on the force of Polish nationalism and the powerful personality of Field Marshal Josef Pilsudski , the self-taught general who proved far shrewder than the professional military officers who had so badly bungled Verdun and the Somme.

Peace talks continued while both sides prepared for war. Poland struck first, launching a preemptive offensive in April 1919 that swiftly seized Kiev. But they failed in their goal to destroy the retreating Russian armies and, even worse, discovered that the Ukrainians hated Polish occupation as much as they did the Bolsheviks. Poland also learned that nationalism cuts both ways; thousands of patriotic Tsarist officers, a group once targeted for murder by the Communists, now offered their professional expertise to the Red Army in patriotic outrage against the Polish attack.

The tide turned against Poland. Led by Marshal Mikhail Tukhachevsky , the genius of mechanized warfare later executed by Stalin, the heavily reinforced Russian armies marched on Warsaw, driving the outnumbered and outgunned Polish forces before them.

The fighting was epic, colorful and merciless. The Poles raised divisions of enthusiastic but inexperienced and poorly armed volunteers, leavened by their countrymen who had learned soldiering in the armies of Germany, Austria and Russia. From America came the Kosciuszko Squadron of American volunteer pilots. From France came the Blue Army, a Polish force trained and equipped by the the Allies to fight on the Western Front, and which even brought its own tanks.


But the Bolsheviks had their 1st Cavalry Army , the dreaded _Konarmiya_, a horde of thousands of fast, hard-hitting horsemen led by mustachioed Marshal Semyon Budyonny . Russia also had sympathizers abroad; British dockworkers and German and Czech railwaymen heeded Moscow's call to save the socialist motherland and refuse to load supplies for Poland. Just as in 1939, Britain and France promised support but did little, other than to send a few advisers (Charles de Gaulle among them) who claimed much credit but contributed very little to the Polish war effort.

The Russo-Polish War was a world apart from the trenches and barbed wire of the Western Front. As Hitler's armies later discovered, the East was simply too vast for armies to form continuous lines of troops, which made warfare far more mobile. The plains of Central Poland lacked defensible terrain, and neither side had the time or resources to build the trenches that stalemated the Western battlefields. In France, cavalry had become an anachronism that sat idle while the infantry and artillery did the fighting. In Poland and Ukraine, the mobility and shock power of cavalry ruled. Despite the handful of tanks and airplanes, the fighting was almost Napoleonic, as Cossack horsemen and Polish lancers clashed in the last major cavalry battles in history.


How Poland Saved the World from Russia


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s it? Not much there, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you only asked for 3, doof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the best 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has your ethnic heritage invented?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My white people have invented pretty much everything. Gone to the moon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of "White person" are you, exactly?
Click to expand...

The good white kind.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Stefan Banach* (Polish: [ˈstɛfan ˈbanax] (

 listen); 30 March 1892 – 31 August 1945) was a Polishmathematician[1] who is generally considered one of the world's most important and influential 20th-century mathematicians. He was the founder of modern functional analysis,[2] and an original member of the Lwów School of Mathematics. His major work was the 1932 book, _Théorie des opérations linéaires_ (Theory of Linear Operations), the first monograph on the general theory of functional analysis.

Born in Kraków, Banach attended IV Gymnasium, a secondary school, and worked on mathematics problems with his friend Witold Wilkosz (pl). After graduating in 1910, Banach moved to Lwów. However, during World War I Banach returned to Kraków, where he befriended Hugo Steinhaus. After Banach solved some mathematics problems which Steinhaus considered difficult, they published their first joint work. In 1919, with several other mathematicians, Banach formed a mathematical society. In 1920 he received an assistantship at the Lwów Polytechnic. He soon became a professor at the Polytechnic, and a member of the Polish Academy of Learning. He organized the "Lwów School of Mathematics". Around 1929 he began writing his _Théorie des opérations linéaires_.

After the outbreak of World War II, in September 1939, Lwów was taken over by the Soviet Union. Banach became a member of the Academy of Sciences of Ukraine and was dean of Lwów University's Department of Mathematics and Physics. In 1941, when the Germans took over Lwów, all institutions of higher education were closed to Poles. As a result, Banach was forced to earn a living as a feeder of lice at Rudolf Weigl's Institute for Study of Typhus and Virology. While the job carried the risk of infection with typhus, it protected him from being sent to slave labor in Germany and from other forms of repression. When the Soviets recaptured Lwów in 1944, Banach reestablished the University. However, because the Soviets were removing Poles from Soviet-annexed formerly-Polish territories, Banach prepared to return to Kraków. Before he could do so, he died in August 1945, having been diagnosed seven months earlier with lung cancer.

Some of the notable mathematical concepts that bear Banach's name include Banach spaces, Banach algebras, Banach measures, the Banach–Tarski paradox, the Hahn–Banach theorem, the Banach–Steinhaus theorem, the Banach–Mazur game, the Banach–Alaoglu theorem, and the Banach fixed-point theorem.

*Contents*

1Life
1.1Early life
1.2Discovery by Steinhaus
1.3Interbellum
1.4World War II

2Contributions
3Quotes
4See also
5Notes
6References
7External links
*Life[edit]*
*Early life[edit]*
Stefan Banach was born on 30 March 1892 at St. Lazarus General Hospital in Kraków, then part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, into a Góral Roman Catholic family[3] and was subsequently baptised by his father, while his mother abandoned him upon this event and her identity is ambiguous.[4][5]Banach's parents were Stefan Greczek and Katarzyna Banach, both natives of the Podhale region.[6][7] Greczek was a soldier in the Austro-Hungarian Army stationed in Kraków. Little is known about Banach's mother.[8] According to his baptismal certificate, she was born in Borówna and worked as a domestic help.[7]

Unusually, Stefan's surname was his mother's instead of his father's, though he received his father's given name, Stefan. Since Stefan Greczek was a private and was prevented by military regulations from marrying, and the mother was too poor to support the child, the couple decided that he should be reared by family and friends.[9] Stefan spent the first few years of his life with his grandmother, but when she took ill Greczek arranged for his son to be raised by Franciszka Płowa and her niece Maria Puchalska in Kraków. Young Stefan would regard Franciszka as his foster mother and Maria as his older sister.[10] In his early years Banach was tutored by Juliusz Mien, a French intellectual and friend of the Płowa family, who had emigrated to Poland and supported himself with photography and translations of Polish literature into French. Mien taught Banach French and most likely encouraged him in his early mathematical pursuits.[11]

In 1902 Banach, aged 10, enrolled in Kraków's _IV Gymnasium_ (also known as the _Goetz Gymnasium_). While the school specialized in the humanities, Banach and his best friend Witold Wiłkosz (also a future mathematician) spent most of their time working on mathematics problems during breaks and after school.[12] Later in life Banach would credit Dr. Kamil Kraft, the mathematics and physics teacher at the gymnasium with kindling his interests in mathematics.[13] While generally Banach was a diligent student he did on occasion receive low grades (he failed Greek during his first semester at the gymnasium) and would later speak critically of the school's math teachers.[14]

After obtaining his _matura_ (high school degree) at age 18 in 1910, Banach moved to Lwów with the intention of studying at the Lwów Polytechnic. He initially chose engineering as his field of study since at the time he was convinced that there was nothing new to discover in mathematics.[15] At some point he also attended Jagiellonian University in Kraków on a part-time basis. As Banach had to earn money to support his studies it was not until 1914 that he finally, at age 22, passed his high school graduation exams.[16]

When World War I broke out, Banach was excused from military service due to his left-handedness and poor vision. When the Russian Army opened its offensive toward Lwów, Banach left for Kraków, where he spent the rest of the war. He made his living as a tutor at the local gymnasiums, worked in a bookstore and as a foreman of road building crew. He attended some lectures at the Jagiellonian University at that time, including those of the famous Polish mathematicians Stanisław Zaremba and Kazimierz Żorawski, but little is known of that period of his life.[17]

*Discovery by Steinhaus[edit]*



Otto Nikodym and Stefan Banach Memorial Bench in Kraków, Poland(sculpted by Stefan Dousa)
In 1916, in Kraków's _Planty_ gardens, Banach encountered Professor Hugo Steinhaus, one of the renowned mathematicians of the time. According to Steinhaus, while he was strolling through the gardens he was surprised to overhear the term _"Lebesgue integral"_ (Lebesgue integration was at the time still a fairly new idea in mathematics) and walked over to investigate. As a result, he met Banach, as well as Otto Nikodym.[18] Steinhaus became fascinated with the self-taught young mathematician. The encounter resulted in a long-lasting collaboration and friendship. In fact, soon after the encounter Steinhaus invited Banach to solve some problems he had been working on but which had proven difficult. Banach solved them within a week and the two soon published their first joint work (_On the Mean Convergence of Fourier Series_). Steinhaus, Banach and Nikodym, along with several other Kraków mathematicians (Władysław Ślebodziński, Leon Chwistek, Alfred Rosenblatt and Włodzimierz Stożek) also established a mathematical society, which eventually became the Polish Mathematical Society.[19] The society was officially founded on 2 April 1919. It was also through Steinhaus that Banach met his future wife, Łucja Braus.

*Interbellum[edit]*



Scottish Café, meeting place of many famous Lwów mathematicians
Steinhaus introduced Banach to academic circles and substantially accelerated his career. After Poland regained independence in 1920, Banach was given an assistantship at the Lwów Polytechnic. Steinhaus' backing also allowed him to receive a doctorate without actually graduating from a university. The doctoral thesis, accepted by King John II Casimir University of Lwów in 1920 [20] and published in 1922,[21] included the basic ideas of functional analysis, which was soon to become an entirely new branch of mathematics. The thesis was widely discussed in academic circles and allowed him in 1922 to become a professor at the Lwów Polytechnic. Initially an assistant to Professor Antoni Łomnicki, in 1927 Banach received his own chair. In 1924 he was also accepted as a member of the Polish Academy of Learning. At the same time, from 1922, Banach also headed the second Chair of Mathematics at University of Lwów.

Young and talented, Banach gathered around him a large group of mathematicians. The group, meeting in the Scottish Café, soon gave birth to the "Lwów School of Mathematics". In 1929 the group began publishing its own journal, _Studia Mathematica_, devoted primarily to Banach's field of study — functional analysis. Around that time, Banach also began working on his best-known work, the first monograph on the general theory of linear-metric space. First published in Polish in 1931,[22] the following year it was also translated into French and gained wider recognition in European academic circles.[23] The book was also the first in a long series of mathematics monographs edited by Banach and his circle. In 17 June 1924 Banach become a correspondence member of the Polish Academy of Sciences and Fine Arts in Kraków.

*World War II[edit]*



Banach's grave, Lychakiv Cemetery, Lviv (_Lwów_, in Polish)
Following the invasion of Poland by Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union, Lwów came under the control of the Soviet Union for almost two years. Banach, from 1939 a corresponding member of the Academy of Sciences of Ukraine, and on good terms with Soviet mathematicians,[8] had to promise to learn Ukrainian to be allowed to keep his chair and continue his academic activities.[24] Following the German takeover of Lwów in 1941 during Operation Barbarossa, all universities were closed and Banach, along with many colleagues and his son, was employed as lice feeder at Professor Rudolf Weigl's Typhus Research Institute. Employment in Weigl's Institute provided many unemployed university professors and their associates protection from random arrest and deportation to Nazi concentration camps.

After the Red Army recaptured Lviv in the Lvov–Sandomierz Offensive of 1944, Banach returned to the University and helped re-establish it after the war years. However, because the Soviets were removing Poles from annexed formerly Polish territories, Banach began preparing to leave the city and settle in Kraków, Poland, where he had been promised a chair at the Jagiellonian University.[8] He was also considered a candidate for Minister of Education of Poland.[25] In January 1945, however, he was diagnosed with lung cancer and was allowed to stay in Lwów. He died on 31 August 1945, aged 53. His funeral at the Lychakiv Cemetery was attended by hundreds of people.[25]

*Contributions[edit]*



Decomposition of a ball into two identical balls - the Banach–Tarski paradox.
Banach's dissertation, completed in 1920 and published in 1922, formally axiomatized the concept of a complete normed vector space and laid the foundations for the area of functional analysis. In this work Banach called such spaces _"class E-spaces"_, but in his 1932 book, _Théorie des opérations linéaires_, he changed terminology and referred to them as _"spaces of type B"_, which most likely contributed to the subsequent eponymous naming of these spaces after him.[26] The theory of what came to be known as Banach spaces had antecedents in the work of the Hungarian mathematician Frigyes Riesz (published in 1916) and contemporaneous contributions from Hans Hahn and Norbert Wiener.[20] For a brief period in fact, complete normed linear spaces were referred to as "Banach–Wiener" spaces in mathematical literature, based on terminology introduced by Wiener himself. However, because Wiener's work on the topic was limited, the established name became just _Banach spaces_.[26]

Likewise, Banach's fixed point theorem, based on earlier methods developed by Charles Émile Picard, was included in his dissertation, and was later extended by his students (for example in the Banach–Schauder theorem) and other mathematicians (in particular Brouwer and Poincaré and Birkhoff). The theorem did not require linearity of the space, and applied to any Cauchy space (complete metric space).[20]

The Hahn–Banach theorem, is one of the fundamental theorems of functional analysis.[20]


Banach–Tarski paradox
Banach–Steinhaus theorem
Banach–Alaoglu theorem
Banach–Stone theorem
Stefan Banach - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tweet this quote!

*Was Nietzsche Polish?*
#lifestyle & opinion
Author: Wojciech Oleksiak
Published: Sep 26 2016
Share
8
Friedrich Nietzsche claimed to be Polish in writing at least five times in his books. Why on Earth would this icon of philosophy deny being German and instead insist he belonged to a nation that at the time wasn't even on the map?

With Polish history being as turbulent as it is, there are several historical characters whose Polish nationality is questioned by other countries. For instance, most people are completely unaware that both Chopin and Marie Skłodowska-Curie were born and raised in Poland.

There’s also a never-ending Polish-German quarrel over Copernicus’ nationality, even if the concept of ‘nationality’ was quite different at the time he lived and Copernicus would most likely be baffled if forced to declare whether he was Polish or German. However, among all this semi-serious historical deliberation, one case stands out the most.

Namely, Friedrich Nietzsche, whom Poles have never tried to Polonise, declared several times in his writings not only to have had Polish ancestors, but also to feel Polish, deep inside his soul and in his most basic instincts. Verification of this surprising statement presents problems and scholars have looked deeply into the matter. Since Nietzsche’s personal feeling of being Polish is hard to penetrate let’s start with hard fact-checking and begin our investigation…

*Nietzsche’s pedigree*




Tweet this quote!
Friedrich Nietzsche was friends with Georg Brandes, a Danish critic and scholar who went down in history as the discoverer of Nietzsche’s genius and the theorist behind the Modern Breakthrough in Scandinavian literature, amongst other things. In 1888 Nietzsche, twelve years before his death and a year before he suffered a mental breakdown, wrote to his friend (in a letter dated 10th April): 

My ancestors were Polish nobility. It appears that the type is well rooted despite three ‘German’ mothers. Abroad I customarily pass for a Pole, in fact this winter’s foreign register in Nice lists me as Polish.

Moreover, he tried to prove that his odd-sounding last name was a Germanised version of a Polish one – Nietzky (also spelled Niecki). Brandes, a great admirer of Polish culture (who went as far as declaring Mickiewicz superior to Goethe, Shakespeare and Homer1), bought this story and vastly contributed to its popularisation. It went as far as Poland's most renowned history of philosophy scholar writing about Friedrich Nietzsche as a ‘German of Polish ancestry’2

However, the whole thing seems to be purely a product of Nietzsche’s imagination. Research conducted by heraldry experts as well as Max Oelher, Nietzsche’s close cousin and curator of the Nietzsche archive, revealed that over 200 of Nietzsche’s ancestors, related by both blood and marriage, were German3 The same conclusion is reached in an excerpt of Maria Ziółkowska’s work4

The history of the house of Nietzsche, recorded in parish registers dating back to the 16th century and conveyed in the oral tradition, lists Germans only. They belonged to the mob – peasants, craftsman: farmers, woodworkers, cobblers, pork-butchers (…) 

The answer seems unambiguous, then. Friedrich Nietzsche wasn’t Polish at all. But, the other half of the question remains unanswered…

*Why did Nietzsche claim to be Polish?*




Tweet this quote!
The answer is: we don’t know. However, there are three hypotheses, all quite possible and not mutually exclusive.

The first one is straightforward: Nietzsche might have wanted to be thought aristocratic. It wasn’t an uncommon desire at the turn of the 19th century and telling cloudy stories about noble ancestors from a non-existent country was a good way of making one’s status unambiguous, and that was all Nietzsche, with his pedigree, could have counted on. Not a very scientific hypothesis, but on the other hand not a very improbable one.

The next hypothesis is based on Nietzsche having a very specific concept of the 16th-century Polish nobleman. In *Ecce Homo* he wrote:

My ancestors were Polish nobility: I inherited from them my instincts, including perhaps also the liberum veto.

And continued in his autobiographical notes from 1883:

It gave me pleasure to contemplate the right of the Polish nobleman to upset with his simple veto the determinations of a [parliamentary] session; and the Pole Copernicus seemed to have made of this right against the determinations and presentations of other people, the greatest and worthiest use.

The_ liberum veto _(Latin for ‘free veto’) was a parliamentary device in the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. It granted every member (noblemen only) of the Sejm (the legislative assembly) the right to single-handedly stop the current session and nullify any legislation that had already been passed since it began. Meanwhile, Nietzsche’s _Übermensch_ (German for _Overman, Superman, Hyperman_) was supposed to be ultimately free, above all moral constraints, full of disdain and creative powers. Thus, the idea of_ the liberum veto _as a right attributed to a single person, allowing them to entirely change the course of the work of a huge assembly, must have looked to him as a practical emanation of his ideal. Whether Nietzsche was aware of the consequences of the abuse of the _liberum veto_ in the 17th and 18th centuries (which was in fact fatal, contributing to Poland vanishing from the political map of Europe) is not clear – he never referred to any of its vices.

A third possibility is that Nietzsche was so full of hatred toward his compatriots that he could not tolerate being one of them.

I am a Polish nobleman pure sang, in whom there is not the slightest admixture of bad blood, least of all German.

Of Germany, he wrote in *Ecce Homo *as a nation with ‘every great crime against culture for the last four centuries on their conscience’. R. J. Hollingdale suggests that this odium was instrumental in him never attaining large readership in Germany, despite his growing popularity. He concluded:

(…) <the German nation> had bought only 170 copies of *Human, All Too Human* during the first years after its publication and whose reaction to the first three volumes of *Zarathustra* had been so cool that no publisher would risk handling the fourth (…). He had encountered silence and indifference; and his just anger at this treatment toppled over in his last year of sanity into blind unreasoning hatred.

Moreover, Nietzsche was a strict anti-militarist and despised the German monarchy’s imperialistic ambitions, and was greatly disgusted by the anti-Semitism growing rapidly in his homeland. His claiming to be Polish was just another way of putting a thick boundary between him and a nation he didn’t want to have anything in common with, just like openly declaring his love for France (Germany’s greatest enemy at that time), Switzerland, and Italy.

*Conclusion*
Therefore, we can safely conclude that neither Nietzsche nor his ancestors had anything to do with Poland, and that the saga of the Polish noble house of Nietzky is nothing more than Nietzsche’s eccentric method of manifesting his ideas and… a very rare case in the history of Polish-German relationships.

Was Nietzsche Polish?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The Art & Arguments of
Marian Bohusz-Szyszko*
#visual arts
Author: Antoni Bohdanowicz
Published: Aug 9 2018
Share
5
Dubbed ‘the Polish painter of the 20th century’, one émigré artist went through hard times only to be hard on others who didn’t live up to his standards. Antoni Bohdanowicz explores Marian Bohusz-Szyszko’s motivations and life story by way of a personal family connection.

It was 1947. My grandmother was waiting for a train at South Kensington tube station. She suddenly she spotted her beret for the first time since the breakout of the war in 1939. It hadn’t been stolen, and it wasn’t anything special. Just a beret. Nevertheless, it’s a peculiar story.

Just after the Germans invaded Poland, they rounded up all of the officers to place them in a prisoner of war camp in Gdynia. My grandmother, a local who took genuine interest in the fate of the troops, went there out of her own free will with no proper assignment. She wanted to take account of who managed to survive, and was asking the soldiers if there was anything they needed. One, an artist who she briefly knew, stepped up and said: ‘My lady, I do have pretty much everything, but my beret went missing in action.’

My grandma didn’t give it a second thought. She took the one she was wearing off her head and said: ‘Would this do?’

It did indeed do, since it accompanied Marian Bohusz-Szyszko throughout World War II, and started a friendship that lasted nearly half a century.

*Painter of the 20th century*




Portrait of Mrs C Epril, Standing in a Green Dress by Marian Bohusz-Szyszko, oil on canvas, signed with initials, source: invaluable.co.uk
Branded by Stanisław Frenkielas ‘the Polish painter of the 20th century’, Bohusz-Szyszko lived most of his life in London with Dame Cicely Saunders, the founder of St Christopher’s Hospice. He was a founding member of ‘Grupa 49’ was seen as a mentor to many Polish artists operating in the ‘Emigracja’.

His style was unique. Thick layers with thousands of dabs of paint that weigh down the canvas. The closer you look, the messier the paintings look. The further away you stand from them, the clearer they become.  But there was much more to the artist than pure genius of colour. He was in fact a great mathematician, and a pretty sharp art critic. Those two actually offer some very interesting stories concerning his life.

*Life in German labour*




Oflag Arnswalde II, photo: sw.gov.pl

But let’s get back to the beret and where it had been. Bohusz-Szyszko, who was already a known artist, had ended up in the Oflag Arnswalde II. It is difficult to say that he was lucky, but life in a concentration camp for officers was a less painful experience than what others had to go through in an occupied Poland. The soldiers were even paid by the Germans. Of course, some officers tried to escape and would end up caught or shot by German guards, but in general the conditions in the camp were not too harsh.

This allowed the officers time to do many things. They created their own art, mathematics and literature clubs, they even had their own theatre club. Bohusz-Szyszko, being a man of many talents, was quite active within a few. He was responsible for the scenography at the camp theatre, he also taught painting and drawing. Before the war, the painter taught the two former at a school in Gdynia, but he also taught mathematics there. This was, a subject that he studied in Kraków after graduating from the local Academy of Fine Art.

During one of these lectures on mathematics, Bohusz-Szyszko presented a mathematical challenge that was created before the war. The artist-mathematician had come up with a solution and explained to his fellow officers the reasoning for his answer. When the lecture had ended, the German guard, who was keeping watch to ensure the captured soldiers were not using these classes to draw up escape plans, walked up to Bohusz-Szyszko. It turned out that he himself was a mathematician at one of the German universities, and was in fact the very person who had created that mathematical challenge.

*Into exile*




Christ crowned with Thorns by Marian Bohusz-Szyszko, 1957, source: artway.eu
Bohusz-Szyszko spent almost six years in the PoW camp before being released just ahead of Germany’s surrender. Early in 1945 he moved to Italy, where he joined General Władysław Anders and the Polish Second Army. He was commissioned just outside Rome, where he would spend the next two years.

Apart from military work, he also founded a school of painting in Cecchignola. This was made possible thanks to the intervention of his cousin, General Zygmunt Bohusz-Szyszko, who inspired Anders to create a painting section within the Department of Art and Culture of the Polish Second Army and make Marian the head of it.

But this wasn’t the most important school Bohusz-Szyszko would create. Two years later, Polish troops were given the option to either move to Poland, which was now being run by communists, or relocate to Great Britain. Knowing what the Russian occupant was capable of, the Katyń massacre in particular on their minds, most of these soldiers chose the safer option and chose a life in exile.

This is where we catch up with the beginning of our story and my grandmother. Bohusz-Szyszko was standing on the platform at South Kensington tube station, and my grandmother walked up to him. He didn’t recognise her at first, but it was the beret that helped him remember.

*The Polish school of painting*
In London, Bohusz-Szyszko founded the Polish School of Painting. It was acknowledged as the new continuator of the traditions of the Painting Department at the Stefan Batory University in Wilno (now Vilnius). The school attracted many young Polish artists, and was also a foothold for many renowned ones. Two years later, a group of these artists under the helm of Bohusz-Szyszko would create the ‘Grupa 49’ which was aimed at creating and promoting Polish art.

Just reading his writings on art, you can see that ‘the Polish painter of the 20th century’ had a very original take on the subject. He was more about colours and expression, than straightforward form. He would often mention in his works how simple forms don’t attract him and how art is about a lot more.

*Works by Marian Bohusz-Szyszko – Image Gallery*
1 / 9












































































He wrote in 1946 in a letter to another painter Józef Jarema:

Not only lily yellow, but blue and pink colours exist, they are the basic, easiest shades – but Eugene Delacroix could create millions of shades – not described by words – just like William Turner – but barely visible. Everything is easy to describe, but you Mr Jarema have to have a vision. (…) I prefer art from nature, I prefer to create in my mind my own paintings that have their own characters, without an order. That is why a Persian or Arab or Chinese will never be called my master – but always Cezanne.

*A pugilistic art critic*




Marian Bohusz-Szyszko, photo: St Christopher Hospice
Bohusz as pointed out was not only a painter, but a critic. From his writings, you can see that he seemed to find amusement in certain contraries that he would notice and point out. Take for example the debate on abstract art between conservative Catholics and communists. Both groups seemed to accuse each other of being the author of it, and at the same time were saying how bad this kind of art is. Both didn’t hesitate on accusing the other of their wrongdoings to art. This is what the Polish painter and critic pointed out in one of his 1950s articles:

It’s interesting that theoreticians of the fighting wing of Russian communism and many representatives of the Catholic world share the same opinions about abstract art, that it is the opposite of their ideology, and is something that drives their opponents. For communists this abstraction in art is a creation of the reactive, degenerated capitalist bourgeoisie; they believe in socialist realism (please read the latest text of Sokorski, this is the opinion of the communist regime in Poland). For a vast amount of Catholics, these abstract tendencies are a ‘Jewish-communist’ invention that undermines all the values of the Christian civilisation.

Bohusz-Szyszko had many more opinions on art where he would prefer the general idea over neat patterns. In his eyes, an artist didn’t have to be the master of form, he had to be a master of ideas. Due to his strong opinions, many in the London art world looked up to him as if he were a master. In fact, to many artists he was.

Despite this, sometimes his opinions would be a bit harsh towards people who looked up to him as an authority. They’d be seeking his approval, but the painter instead would point out all the flaws, and sometimes in fact be spiteful. Take for instance his letter to the aforementioned Jarema. In it, he starts by taking a small dig at the other painter’s speech, and later how his friend isn’t really a painter:

You announced to me with your nasal voice about your recent discovery – the contour colour, and that a friend of yours [Edward] Matuszczak discovered the cyclical contrast. Despite my recognition of your juvenile enthusiasm, I feel obliged to explain a few things. Poor Matuszczak cannot leave from ‘one-dimensional’ hard based surfaces […] this isn’t painting, this is just a workshop.

In those few words, you get a whole picture of Bohusz-Szyszko. Not afraid of criticising and pointing out in a set direction, but not everyone was capable of accepting his criticism. One funny example of this took place in the POSK, London’s famous Polish cultural centre. After visiting a solo exhibition opening there, Bohusz-Szyszko decided to criticise the artist, a female painter of no significant note. He pointed out to her that her forms were childish, and that she lacked talent...

This was an offence that a fine Polish lady couldn’t accept, and somebody challenged the critic to a duel on behalf of her partner who was absent. Amusingly, this was a common absurdity among the London émigrés – many seemed stuck in the 19th century, despite existing in culturally-revolutionising 1960s London. But the duel never took place, as Bohusz-Szyszko knew the code of honour well – he pointed out that his would-be challenger missed his opportunity as he only had 48 hours from when the offence took place to make the official challenge himself. After that, the offence wasn’t considered an offence anymore, so any duel couldn’t stand.

*The final years of Bohusz-Szyszko*




Dame Cicely Mary Strode Saunders, 1990, photo: Anne-Katrin Purkiss/FORUM
Now we get to the point where we finally introduce Dame Cicely Saunders, the person known for revolutionising the way Britons approached treating cancer. She met the painter in 1963 in London at an exhibition at the Drian Gallery. The two took a liking to each other and soon became a couple, but it took another 20 years before they married. This was due to the fact that Marian still had an estranged wife in Poland, who didn’t want to move to England after the war with their children.

It was a strange arrangement, being that Bohusz-Szyszko was known to be a devout Catholic. He didn’t accept divorce, but nevertheless entered into a relationship with Saunders. He moved his workshop to her hospice and started creating religiously-inspired paintings – they would decorate the place and offer comfort to its terminally-ill cancer patients.

What was interesting were all the insights that Dame Cicely Saunders brought into the life of somebody who wanted to be received by the Emigracja as some intellectual guru. *The Daily Telegraph* did a feature article on the founder of St Christopher’s Hospice called *A Day in the Life…*which described what the typical day of such a person looked like. It had Dame Saunders mention how her husband would enjoy watching westerns. His godson, who was also an avid fan of cowboy movies, brought this up over lunch with him, when visiting him at his studio. Saunders had to quickly react by pacifying the child with a gentle kick, whilst Marian pretended that he didn’t hear the question – an intellectual could never be caught watching such ‘low’ art as a common western...

That story on Bohusz-Szyszko and westerns pretty much sums him up as an artist. He was one wearing many masks, including the one of harsh art critic. It seems as if he genuinely wanted to stand out and have people think: ‘This is Marian, the artist.’ The same goes for his art. He was a master of colours, but his paintings are not exactly the type you always appreciate at first sight. Perhaps this is due to the style, or maybe because he himself is looking for something in his paintings.





Painting by Marian Bohusz-Szyszko, photo: Antoni Bohdanowicz
Back in the 1980s whilst painting a portrait of my late mother, he started painting her on one background, and with every meeting the background changed. It presented the mood he had. It ended up with my mother seated in her wedding dress, with all of Marian’s books and pictures behind her. Quite unusual, but it represented the expressive disposition the painter had at the time. It was like most of his paintings: in a certain way abstract, but with an intellectual, spiritual theme.

As a painter, Bohusz-Szyszko was a thought provoker on three fronts: he thinks, he wants you to think he is thinking, and he forces you to think. He was not a painter you will appreciate the first time you look. But the more you get to think of Bohusz, the more times you leave and return, the more you notice, the more you appreciate, and the more it touches you. This is probably why Frenkiel did indeed exclaim that he is the Polish painter of the 20th century.

The Art & Arguments Of Marian Bohusz-Szyszko


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The polish invention – vertical wind power stations - renewable energy sources’ future Grażyna Paulina Wójcik Department of Production Management and Engineering, Warsaw University of Life Science, Nowoursynowska Str. 164, 02-787 Warsaw, Poland Accepted for publication on 21st February 2015 The author has analyzed the world's first vertical wind turbine. It has the following advantages: it is quiet, safe and efficient, and most importantly, does not produce environmentally dangerous ultrasound. The wind power plant without windmills was invented and patented by Waldemar Piskorz, the Pole. The project is carried out in Poland by the municipality of Kodeń. The framework of a vertical wind turbine is constructed out of a 30 meter high tower consisting of three columns of wind turbines with a total capacity of 0.5 MW, which withstands winds pressure up to 200 km / h. The framework is stable and does not cause vibrations. The tower can be extended by more segments, increasing its power. A vertical wind turbine is significantly more efficient than conventional fans because it works at low wind force and irrespective of its direction. The vertical turbine in Kodeń wind farm is the first of the kind in the world. Both individual customers, because the design/framework can be mounted on buildings, and large industrial plants will benefit from this innovative Polish technology solution. Wind farms can also be set up because the towers can be upgraded up to 60 meters in height. Such a wind turbine does not produce noise or odors. It's quiet and clean. This is a better solution than, for example a biogas. The vertical wind farm located in Kodeń is a unique design/framework completely harmless to the environment. The technical parameters are promising. The design allows for achieving high efficiency without the necessity to build high masts and enables folding into functional segments of the object by placing one on the other. The manufacturer estimates the life of the installation, even up to 70 years. Financially a construction of an installation of a 1 MW is alike to a traditional windmill and photovoltaic farm. However, in the case of production capacity, it appears that the rotation of the vertical turbine can produce up to 3.6 times more electricity than photovoltaic farm and nearly 50% more than traditional windmills.

https://www.nscj.co.uk/ecm3/sessions/181_GrazynaWojcik.pdf


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Glucose testing without the finger-prick*
600

??


Home Page

Science

Achievements in science

Glucose testing without the finger-prick

diabetes

science

medicine
*A Polish glucose meter that tests blood sugar without the finger-prick has the potential to become a global hit.*
iSULIN is worn on the forearm almost like any other ordinary telemetric band. But this device is a far cry from the typical electronic gadgets used by marathon or Sunday runners and which usually only measure blood pressure and, sometimes, oxygen saturation. Designed by five engineers at the Military Institute of Technology (WAT), the device can “look” inside the body through the skin and measure the level of glucose in the blood—without pricking fingertips or using control strips or pads.

This unique technology relies on photoplethysmography which monitors changing blood flows in peripheral vessels located just beneath the skin. This method involves measuring the absorption of light by tissues: a sensor projects light onto the skin that is reflected off tissues and returns to the device. Mariusz Chmielewski PhD Eng. of WAT’s IT Systems Institute and the leader of the inventors’ team, explains that their reflection method is harder to analyse than other solutions tested worldwide, but it is more user-friendly for the patient.

The signal is then transferred to a smartphone app for it to be processed and computed by special algorithms to indicate a blood sugar level. It is essential to ensure that the system is properly calibrated because the analysed changes are very subtle and form an individual pattern in each person. Accordingly, to make iSULIN work properly, its users should perform 20-40 parallel non-invasive tests as well as pricks (for comparison) over a few days. After this time the glucose metre will have “learnt” how to analyse health parameters of an individual and will have created his or her profile, which will enable regular testing.

iSULIN isn’t only about tests, it also offers an array of tips and recommendations for diabetics. The app can suggest the right diet or remind—with a smartphone alert—that it’s time for a meal or for another dosage of drugs. Its users will also be able to learn about the relation between changes in their blood sugar levels and their lifestyles, thanks to parallel readings of blood pressure and oxygen saturation.

“iSULIN is meant not only for patients, but also for medical practitioners and dieticians,” Chmielewski tells Poland.pl. “We want our specialists to be able to have access to the medical history of the patients and to act on such data, selecting treatment and a diet that will be right for the patient. The information stored on a server will be accessible to both patients and their doctors. Now we’re building a server infrastructure that would support such demands,” he adds.

In a life threatening situation, when the system records excessive blood sugar levels and other disturbing readings, iSULIN will automatically alert a predetermined person or the appropriate rescue services.

Glucose testing without the finger-prick


----------



## toobfreak

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?



I'm part Polish (so I've been told, their borders changed so much I might be part Austrian), and I've never been bothered by the jokes nor do I need defended.  Jokes are just jokes.  Has any ethnic population been more slandered?  Yep.  I think so.  What about the Jews?  Millions of Jews died at the hands of jewish hate.  Far as I can tell, no one has yet died from a pollack joke.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

© Krzysztof Bieliński" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(36, 43, 54); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 45px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*Polish opera’s success in New York*
0

??


Home Page

Arts

Music

Polish opera’s success in New York

New York

Treliński

culture

art

music

opera
*Mariusz Treliński is the first Pole to direct at the Metropolitan Opera. Following the success of his production of “Iolanta/Bluebeard’s Castle,” Met Opera chief Peter Gelb invited him to inaugurate its next season. “I would not want my work to be associated with my most recent success at the Met. What I have been doing all along represents a sequence of many important events,” Mariusz Treliński tells Polska.pl.*

*See also:*
Teatr Wielki – Polish
National Opera
Metropolitan Opera
The 2016 season will be inaugurated in September with Wagner’s “Tristan und Isolde” directed by the Pole. The director of the New York Opera invited him to direct the opera that will open the new season after a dress rehearsal of the double bill “Iolanta/Bluebeard’s Castle.” The production, which premiered at the end of January, won critical acclaim in the US. Anthony Tommasini of the _New York Times_ praised Anna Netrebko who sang Iolanta and Piotr Beczała’s role of Vaudemont, noting that a few days’ delay caused by a blizzard warning may have “undermined the energy” of the performance . Nadja Michael’s part as Judith was also acclaimed.

A reformer of the Polish opera, who enriched traditional and somewhat anachronic pieces with elements of ballet, video installations, beautiful stage design and references to contemporaneity, regards the offer from the Metropolitan Opera as a crowning of many years of his work. He began to change Teatr Wielki-Polish National Opera in 1999 when he started to work there. His international career was launched by the success of the production of “Madame Butterfly” in the Washington National Opera in 2001. “Since then I have had the opportunity to work with the greatest operatic artists, such as the signers Anna Netrebko or Plácido Domingo, conductors of such rank as Daniel Barenboim, Valery Gergiev, Lorin Maazel or Carlo Rizzi. For me, personally, it has been the most important 15 years which have led to the decision to invite me to direct at the Metropolitan Opera,” Treliński tells Polska.pl.

*Karolina Kowalska, Polska.pl: In the Łodz Film School you heard “Whatever you do, you will always remain a Polish director,” which supposedly meant that world stages are beyond the reach of Poles.*

*Mariusz Treliński*:* This sentence, said half-jokingly by professors, echoed a depressive reality. During martial law, the last bar closed at 9 pm, and the only entertainment was offered by “Casanova,” a night club located behind metal doors, where visitors could get stabbed in the back with a knife. So we used to stay inside the student dormitory and engage in endless discussions going on until the wee hours. In the film school we watched the phenomenal films by Antonioni and Visconti, while outside the school we were confronted by drab existence of despair. When I read Lem’s _Solaris_ for the first time I saw an inscription at the bottom of the text which read: Zakopane, June 1959 – June 1960. It made me realise that “it can be done,” in those depressing times when art was being created to escape and transcended daily existence. Many years later, I staged “Andrea Chénier” in Washington DC. The performance was based on the concept that an individual fate can be presented first against the backdrop of the French Revolution, and then against totalitarian regimes, including Fascism and Communism. Foreign reviewers highlighted the fact that the theme was depicted from the perspective of a man who has been stung by Polish history. It made me realise that I carry the Polishness that I had wanted to escape from inside myself. Today, to be a director from Poland means something else. From a country with an inferiority complex, we have become – I do not hesitate to use the term – a cultural powerhouse. It suffices to recall the recent accomplishments by Piotr Beczała, Mariusz Kwiecień and Aleksandra Kurzak, not to mention Małgośka Szumowska’s films or Paweł Pawlikowski’s Oscar-winning _Ida_.

*One cannot ignore the latest success, which we owe to you. Your double bill “Iolanta/Bluebear’s Castle” which you directed had its premiere at the Metropolitan Opera in January.*

I wouldn’t want my accomplishments to be associated only to my last success at the Met. My work so far represents a sequence of many important events. I vividly recall the time I came to Teatr Wielki in 1999 and directed “Madame Butterfly.” At that time I was an outsider, a man of cinema who had his own ideas and concepts about the ideal opera and the power of its complexity. It was indeed the beginning of my journey, which in the future would take me to collaborate with the world’s most outstanding opera artists. The success of “Madame Butterfly” at the Washington National Opera, where I was invited by Plácido Domingo, was a breakthrough moment that changed my life forever. Since then I had the opportunity to work with the most acclaimed singers, such as Netrebko, Beczała, Domingo, and conductors of such rank as Barenboim, Gergiev, Nagano, Maazel or Rizzi. The premiere at the Met is, I would say, a crowning of my fifteen-plus years of work. I prefer to see it as a journey.




© Krzysztof Bieliński" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(92, 59, 132); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
*“Iolanta/Bluebear’s Castle”*
The audience at the Met loudly applauded the co-production of the New York and Warsaw National Operas. It praised the interesting combination of Piotr Czajkowski’s “Iolanta” composed in 1891 with Bela Bartok’s “Bluebeard’s Castle” written in 1911. Mariusz Trelinski believes that Czajkowski’s last opera and Bartok’s work have a common theme of male domination. The title “Iolanta” is a blind princess who lives under the overprotective control of her father. She begins to see the world once she experiences love – in a metaphorical and literal sense. She regains sight, but the real world compared to her imaginary one appears bleak and discouraging. By becoming a wife, she enters the society. Iolanta from the “Bluebear’s Castle” takes the opposite path. The fourth wife of the prince leaves her family happiness and despite warnings enters the rooms that hide the ruler’s three previous wives. Opening the seven rooms one by one, she plunges into darkness and symbolically loses her sight. According to Treliński, both works actually present one woman at different stages of life.

_Opera is a peculiar phenomenon, a hybrid genre that combines sound and movement with a great dose of artificiality. The fact that we will be telling a story by singing is a wholly artificial assumption that I see as a challenge posed to it literalness. I see the opera as a total, interdisciplinary and multimedia work that crosses the boundaries of the opera itself - _Mariusz Treliński

*You are the first Pole who has been asked to open the 2016/2017 season with a performance of “Tristan und Isolde” at the New York Opera.*

For me, to direct Wagner’s “Tristan und Isolde” is a dream come true. I have thought about staging this piece, which is a milestone in opera’s history, for a long time. But then I abandoned the thought, waiting for the right moment. I have always been fascinated by the music of Wagner who in his musical dramas picks up threads which I find important, such as attempting to transcend the real and imaginary, the question of love and death that Wagner expresses using the word _Liebestod_, which for me means a border moment from the combination of these words; finally the issue of time, the building of extensive swaths of time, since many of Wagner’s music dramas last over four hours.

*Do you regard the Met and Teatr Wielki co-production offer as your personal success or the success of the Polish opera as a whole?*

No doubt it is Teatr Wielki-Polish Opera House’s success, with which I have identified myself since my 1999 debut. By suggesting a new take on the opera, I have succeeded in turning it into an important place that notices and dialogues with contemporariness. Our opera has begun to attract the best soloists, conductors, modern photographers, movie and fashion figures, designers. By changing the technology in the opera house and building increasingly complicated and technically advanced stage designs, I have succeeded in creating quality of international renown. Thanks to this quality, I was able to work on several co-productions with the Salzburg Festival, Covent Garden, Baden-Baden, La Monnaie, the English National Opera, Met and many others. Those places were not within my reach still a few years back. So when I say that I am a Polish director I express satisfaction also with the change in our mentality.

*What has caused this change?*

The opera was often an element of cultural blackmail. The prevailing belief was that going to the opera was in good taste, but it wasn’t clear why. It was an anachronic place, where old aesthetics, banal thinking and bourgeois taste reigned. But you cannot talk anyone into art – it is alive or dead and by talking people into it you deprive it of any sense. The same is true about the opera, which cannot be dead and confined to old schemes and rules. It should not be constrained by rigid frames of the past or be deaf to the changing reality around it. It has to correspond to the changing aesthetic currents, reap the benefits of technological progress. In short , it must be attuned to the spirit of the times. The opera has to be attractive, but what I find attractive does not necessarily have to be so for the spectator. I think that _Ida_ is a very intriguing film, but it left many people cold. In my stage designs, I dialogue with contemporary mentality of the spectator, find works created in another time and try to transcribe them into contemporary language.

*How do you go about it?*

First of all I try to remember that if you take a work – a historical milestone – and direct it according to its stage directions, you create a dead formula that has nothing to do with contemporary reality. People say that you have to be “seen” at such plays. No one has to be persuaded to see my productions, because I give them a modern quality and in modernity I discover the living spring. In my early stage productions I veered away from realism toward abstract realisations. I was fascinated by the artificiality of the opera, which I highlighted and glorified. After a while, I felt I was no longer happy with this approach. I began to experiment, to build ultra-realistic situations, where protagonists were shown against the backdrop of daily existence. Yet I knew that I was looking for something more, a certain tension in the confrontation of these two attitudes, for the moment of transcendence. Since then I have been intrigued by the impossible, in other words showing everyday human behaviour in unreal situations. In the “Bluebear’s Castle” a specific woman abandons her previous “normal” and settled life and enters the world of mystery, an unreal man’s kingdom, whose existence raises many doubts. However, one should remember that the opera, like any other art, is not for everyone. There were many outstanding artists who hated it for its intellectual shallowness and sentimentalism, and there were many others who were enraptured by it.

*Many people go to see your productions because they say they are beautiful.*

Beauty is a relative concept. There is beauty in rapture, drama and truth, which fascinate. Presumably it is about the attractiveness of my productions which are aligned with the rhythm of our times. In our times we are dealing with a polyphony of information. It has been proven that the brain can receive about 10 parallel signals. It is a time of collages, multimedia projects. Hence the opera has rely on eclecticism, becoming a mixture of cinema, ballet, video art and fashion. Opera is a peculiar phenomenon, a hybrid genre that combines sound and movement with a great dose of artificiality. The fact that we will be telling a story by singing is a wholly artificial assumption that I see as a challenge posed to it literalness. I see the opera as a total, interdisciplinary and multimedia work that crosses the boundaries of the opera itself. I hope that I had succeeded in doing just that in the “Bluebeard’s Castle”. In the libretto written by Béla Balázs one detects boredom with the traditional opera form. Balázs, an outstanding film critic, showed how to combine operatic tradition with the language of the cinema to find a new type of performance, which would be spared literality so characteristic of the opera. As early as in the prologue, a question is asked: are we inside or outside, are we looking at the stage or into ourselves? We are invited early on to challenge the limits of the opera with its clear separation of the stage from the audience. No doubt it comes from the cinema which draws us in more than other forms of art, blurring the boundaries between our interior and what we are watching. Although I have to admit that frames and boundaries imposed on us by opera with its division into acts, the stage and the orchestra pit is for me a source of tension and confrontation with imagination. I have always been fascinated by crossing the opera’s boundaries. Coming back to my productions, not all of them are trying to be attractive. I am now working on a production of Thomas Ades’s “Powder Her Face” which is a very perverse opera written in 1995 full of provocation, explicit language and detail, contemporary, an anti-opera actually. Teatr Wielki-National Opera has to present the whole spectrum of modern art, not only its traditional variety.

KAROLINA KOWALKSA




© Jacek Poremba" style="box-sizing: border-box; background-image: url("../images/elements/copyright-icon.png"); color: rgb(92, 59, 132); transition: all 0.5s ease; outline: 0px; display: block; width: 20px; height: 16px; position: absolute; left: 30px; bottom: 30px; z-index: 100;">
**Mariusz Treliński* – Polish opera, film and theatre director, born in Warsaw on March 28 1962. The artistic director of Teatr Wielki – National Opera in Warsaw. He graduated from the Lodz Film School where he studied directing. His debut was a TV film entitled _The Rump of a Great Whale_. He directed his first opera in 1996 roku. It was a one act opera by Elżbieta Sikora _L'arrache-coeur_ adopted from Boris Vian’s prose, and was also staged at the Centre Pompidou in Paris. Since 1999, he has been cooperating with the set designer Boris Kudlička. The success of his production of “Madame Butterfly” at the Washington National Opera in 2001 began his international career. He enriches traditional and somewhat anachronic productions with elements of ballet, video installation, beautiful stage design and references to modernit

Polish opera’s success in New York


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Jerzy Rudlicki*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
*Jerzy Rudlicki* (14 March 1893 – 18 August 1977) was a Polish Pilot and Aerospace Engineer. Best known for his inventing and patenting of the V-tail(Polish Patent #15938), which is an aircraft tail configuration that combines the rudder and elevators into one system. Rudlicki was also the Chief Engineer of the Polish Plage i Laśkiewicz works, later known as LWS in Interwar Poland.

*Contents*

1Early life and military career
2Interwar Period in Poland
3WWII Period and Post WWII Period
4References
5External links
*Early life and military career[edit]*
Rudlicki was born on 14 March 1893 in Odessa. In the years (1909-1911) he constructed seven gilders which resulted in Rudlicki receiving a diploma with honors from the Odessa National Polytechnic University. In 1914, Rudlicki competed officer school and pilot school in Simferopol. Rudlicki served as pilot in the Russian Air Force and in 1917 fought for the Blue Army (Poland) in France under General Józef Haller. Rudlicki also fought in the Polish–Soviet Warin 1920 which resulted in Rudlicki being awarded the Cross of Valor in 1921 for his heroics as a pilot during World War I.[1]

*Interwar Period in Poland[edit]*
In the years (1921-1922), Rudlicki studied at the École nationale supérieure de l'aéronautique et de l'espace, from which Rudlicki received his Engineering degree.[2] From (1922-1925), Rudlicki worked at the Institute of Aviation, Warsaw as head of the experimental laboratory. In 1926, Rudlicki became the Chief Engineer for Polish Aerospace Manufacturer Plage i Laśkiewicz located in Lublin, Poland. Throughout his career as Chief Engineer of Plage i Laśkiewicz, he supervised the construction of both civilian and military aircraft most notably the: Lublin R-VIII, and R IX Torpedo Bomber.[3] During the Interwar Period, Rudlicki was also credited for creating the first retractable landing gear in Poland. In the years (1928-1931) he worked on perfecting the V-tail design which was patented in 1930 as (Polish Patent #15938) and tested on a modified Hanriot HD.28 in 1931. One of the most notable examples of the V-tail design can be seen on the F-117 Nighthawk.

Jerzy Rudlicki - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the mockery, and slander / libel against Poles I think it's necessary.
> Has any ethnic population been more scapegoated, and slandered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm part Polish (so I've been told, their borders changed so much I might be part Austrian), and I've never been bothered by the jokes nor do I need defended.  Jokes are just jokes.  Has any ethnic population been more slandered?  Yep.  I think so.  What about the Jews?  Millions of Jews died at the hands of jewish hate.  Far as I can tell, no one has yet died from a pollack joke.
Click to expand...


Millions of Poles were killed in WW2, WW1, the Partitions of Poland, and the Deluge.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Forest Park has its own game changer in the field of lasers. Bartosz Djanowski has invented a revolutionary new laser for cleaning cultural objects. It's portable, plugs into any outlet in the world and is extremely precise. To develop and market this device, Djanowski founded G. C. Laser Systems Inc. The initials stand for "game changer."

Djanowski recently conducted courses in the use of his laser at the Conservation of Sculpture and Objects Studio (CSOS) at 900 Des Plaines Ave. He is vice director and his father, Andrzej Djanowski, is the founder. His first class attracted a dozen conservators from Canada, California, New York, Chicago and the state of Washington.

It was a three-day training program that used the studio for classroom purposes and the nearby Forest Home Cemetery for practical hands-on training. The students cleaned the granite base of the cemetery monument marking the graves of Thomas and Beatrice Hartman.

"It was a win-win to clean the monument," Djanowski said. "It was practical and useful for the participants, and they can put it on their resumes. Plus, the cemetery received high-end treatment of a monument, at no cost."

Djanowski worked with local historian Mark Rogovin to select "candidates" for cleaning. They concentrated on monuments in the vicinity of the Haymarket Martyrs' Monument and Radical Row. They cleared the project with the cemetery director, Deborah Clark, and Djanowski wrote letters to the families of the deceased to obtain permission.

"The nice thing about cemetery projects is that we can complete the cleaning in one day," Djanowski said. "These are historic, outdoor, exposed stones, in a prominent location."

Djanowski has put in 14-15 years fixing lasers all over the world. He said that his new invention was "the result of over a decade of frustration and inconvenience with lasers."

It took him 10 years of research and development, using a revolutionary design concept, to perfect the device. Most lasers used a linear pattern but his uses a circular scan pattern. It cleans twice the area and is more consistent, with "no hot spots."

Djanowski was able to design and build his laser, despite having no formal engineering training. He has had an extensive education, though, earning his master's in art conservation from the University of Delaware. He also studied art, culture and conservation in Poland and spent a year studying laser applications at the Military University of Technology in Warsaw. It helps that he is fluent in Polish. Before that, he earned his B.A. in art history and economics at Northwestern University.

After building his prototype and putting it through extensive testing, Djanowski used it to clean Cleopatra's Needle in Central Park in 2014. The obelisk was a gift from Egypt. It is 70 feet tall and 3,500 years old.

In 2011, Egyptian officials threatened to take it back, because it was being neglected. It had a layer of dirt from decades of burning fossil fuels. Conservators used lasers to give it a cleaning that will last for 500 years.

"There were seven lasers on the site," Djanowski said, "And my one laser did 65 percent of the project. It was reliable and productive and out-performed everything else."

He explained that the laser cleans the contaminated layer by "exciting the molecules and breaking them down."

It vaporizes carbon, grime and corrosion.

"It has an extraction vacuum, so it doesn't contaminate the environment," Djanowski said.

There is a big demand for laser cleaning and Djanowski teaches the technique to employees, interns and colleagues at CSOS. They have gotten commissions all over the world, including cleaning the façade of the U.S. Supreme Court building, the Canadian Parliament in Ottawa and French Corbels at the Art Institute.

"There are many soot-covered treasures all over the world, due to auto traffic," Djanowski said


Forest Parker at the forefront of laser technology


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*A new world record for a blue laser based on Ammono’s substrate*




TopGaN, the Polish blue laser maker has just announced a successful demonstration of a novel blue laser architecture based on Ammono’s substrate. An output power of 4W cw was obtained for a blue laser array of 16 stripes. The result is built on two main characteristics of Ammono-GaN. A high carrier concentration of the substrate, which is 1019 cm-3and a low dislocation density which is 104 cm-2. This result is the best world result today and shows the very high potential of Ammono substrates for pushing the blue laser technology to its further limits.

A new world record for a blue laser based on Ammono’s substrate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Peter Bielkowicz* (1 February 1902 – 30 September 1993) was a physicist. He worked on designing the Apollo Lunar Module and many other projects. He developed and taught courses in many fields, including aerodynamics, flight mechanics, ballistics, mathematics, and astrodynamics. He created AFIT's first courses in space mechanics and spaceflight. His astrodynamics courses were a central focus of the AFIT Astronautics program introduced in 1958.

He was a doctor of mathematics working in the Polish aircraft industry when Germany overran Poland. He evaded capture and made his way to Franceonly to be overrun again by the Germans. He escaped to Spain by crossing the Pyrenees Mountains on foot and then walked through Spain. Just as he was about to step onto British soil at Gibraltar, the Spanish police arrested him. After two years in a Spanish prison, he was set free when the Allies of World War II defeated the Axis powers in Africa. He worked in the British aircraft industry for a few years after the war, and later was recruited by the United States while the United States space program was still in its infancy.

Professor Bielkowicz joined the faculty of the Air Force Institute of Technology School of Engineering in July 1953 as an Assistant Professor.[1] He worked on designing the Apollo Lunar Module and many other projects including reusable spacecraft. He developed and taught courses in many fields, including aerodynamics, flight mechanics, ballistics, mathematics, and astrodynamics. He created AFIT's first courses in space mechanics and spaceflight. His astrodynamics courses were a central focus of the AFIT astronautics program introduced in 1958.

He also introduced orbital mechanics and familiarized his students with Moulton’s text on celestial mechanics. These classes taught missile trajectories and orbits. The missile ballistics class covered the ballistic flight solutions and various empirical solutions that had been developed.

Peter Bielkowicz - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

A *hypernucleus* is a nucleus which contains at least one hyperon (a baryon carrying the strangeness quantum number) in addition to the normal protonsand neutrons. The first was discovered by Marian Danysz and Jerzy Pniewski in 1952 using the nuclear emulsion technique.

The strangeness quantum number is conserved by the strong and electromagnetic interactions, a variety of reactions give access to depositing one or more units of strangeness in a nucleus. Hypernuclei containing the lightest hyperon, the Lambda, live long enough to have sharp nuclear energy levels. Therefore, they offer opportunities for nuclear spectroscopy, as well as reaction mechanism study and other types of nuclear physics (hypernuclear physics).

Hypernuclear physics differs from that of normal nuclei because a hyperon, having a non-zero strangeness quantum number, can share space and momentum coordinates with the usual four nucleon states that can differ from each other in spin and isospin. That is, they are not restricted by the Pauli Exclusion Principle from any single-particle state in the nucleus. The ground state of helium-5-Lambda, for example, must resemble helium-4 more than it does helium-5 or lithium-5 and must be stable, apart from the eventual weak decay of the Lambda. Sigma hypernuclei have been sought,[1] as have doubly-strange nuclei containing Cascade baryons.

Hypernuclei can be made by a nucleus capturing a Lambda or K meson and boiling off neutrons in a compound nuclear reaction, or, perhaps most easily, by the direct strangeness exchange reaction.


K
 + nucleus → 
π
 + hypernucleus
A generalized mass formula developed for both the non-strange normal nuclei and strange hypernuclei can estimate masses of hypernuclei containing Lambda, Lambda-Lambda, Sigma, Cascade and Theta+ hyperon(s).[2][3] The neutron and proton driplines for hypernuclei are predicted and existence of some exotic hypernuclei beyond the normal neutron and proton driplines are suggested.[4] This generalized mass formula was named as "Samanta Formula" by Botvina and Pochodzalla and used to predict relative yields of hypernuclei in multifragmentation of nuclear spectator matter.[5]

Hypernuclei were first observed by their energetic but delayed decay, but have also been studied by measuring the momenta of the K and pi mesons in the direct strangeness exchange reactions.

Hypernucleus - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*olish notation* (*PN*), also known as *normal Polish notation* (*NPN*),[1] *Łukasiewicz notation*, *Warsaw notation*, *Polish prefix notation* or simply *prefix notation*, is a mathematical notation in which operators precede their operands, in contrast to reverse Polish notation (RPN) in which operators follow their operands. It does not need any parentheses as long as each operator has a fixed number of operands. The description "Polish" refers to the nationality of logician Jan Łukasiewicz,[2] who invented Polish notation in 1924.[3][4]

The term _Polish notation_ is sometimes taken (as the opposite of _infix notation_) to also include reverse Polish notation.[5]

When Polish notation is used as a syntax for mathematical expressions by programming language interpreters, it is readily parsed into abstract syntax trees and can, in fact, define a one-to-one representation for the same. Because of this, Lisp (see below) and related programming languages define their entire syntax in terms of prefix notation (and others use postfix notation).

A quotation from a paper by Jan Łukasiewicz, _Remarks on Nicod's Axiom and on "Generalizing Deduction"_, page 180, states how the notation was invented:

I came upon the idea of a parenthesis-free notation in 1924. I used that notation for the first time in my article Łukasiewicz(1), p. 610, footnote.

The reference cited by Łukasiewicz is apparently a lithographed report in Polish. The referring paper by Łukasiewicz _Remarks on Nicod's Axiom and on "Generalizing Deduction"_ was reviewed by Henry A. Pogorzelski in the _Journal of Symbolic Logic_ in 1965.[6] Heinrich Behmann, editor in 1924 of the article of Moses Schönfinkel[7] already had the idea of eliminating parentheses in logic formulas.

Alonzo Church mentions this notation in his classic book on mathematical logic as worthy of remark in notational systems even contrasted to Alfred Whitehead and Bertrand Russell's logical notational exposition and work in Principia Mathematica.[8]

In Łukasiewicz's 1951 book, _Aristotle's Syllogistic from the Standpoint of Modern Formal Logic_, he mentions that the principle of his notation was to write the functors before the arguments to avoid brackets and that he had employed his notation in his logical papers since 1929.[9] He then goes on to cite, as an example, a 1930 paper he wrote with Alfred Tarski on the sentential calculus.[10]

While no longer used much in logic,[11] Polish notation has since found a place in computer science.

*Contents*

1Explanation
2Prefix evaluation algorithm
2.1Example

3Polish notation for logic
4Implementations
5See also
6References
7Further reading
*Explanation[edit]*
The expression for adding the numbers 1 and 2 is written in Polish notation as + 1 2 (pre-fix), rather than as 1 + 2 (in-fix). In more complex expressions, the operators still precede their operands, but the operands may themselves be expressions including again operators and their operands. For instance, the expression that would be written in conventional infix notation as

(5 − 6) × 7
can be written in Polish notation as

× (− 5 6) 7
Assuming a given arity of all involved operators (here the "−" denotes the binary operation of subtraction, not the unary function of sign-change), any well formed prefix representation thereof is unambiguous, and brackets within the prefix expression are unnecessary. As such, the above expression can be further simplified to

× − 5 6 7
The processing of the product is deferred until its two operands are available (i.e., 5 minus 6, and 7). As with _any_ notation, the innermost expressions are evaluated first, but in Polish notation this "innermost-ness" can be conveyed by the sequence of operators and operands rather than by bracketing.

In the conventional infix notation parentheses are required to override the standard precedence rules, since, referring to the above example, moving them

5 − (6 × 7)
or removing them

5 − 6 × 7
changes the meaning and the result of the expression. This version is written in Polish notation as

− 5 × 6 7.
When dealing with non-commutative operations, like division or subtraction, it is necessary to coordinate the sequential arrangement of the operands with the definition of how the operator takes its arguments, i.e., from left to right. For example, ÷ 10 5, with 10 left to 5, has the meaning of 10 ÷ 5 (read as "divide 10 by 5"), or - 7 6, with 7 left to 6, has the meaning of 7 - 6 (read as "subtract from 7 the operand 6").

*Prefix evaluation algorithm[edit]*
Prefix notation is especially popular with stack-based operations due to its innate ability to easily distinguish order of operations without the need for parentheses. To evaluate order of operations under prefix notation, one does not even need to memorize an operational hierarchy, as with infix notation. Instead, one looks directly to the notation to discover which operator to evaluate first. Reading an expression from left to right, one first looks for an operator and proceeds to look for two operands. If another operator is found before two operands are found, then the old operator is placed aside until this new operator is resolved. This process iterates until an operator is resolved, which must happen eventually, as there must be one more operand than there are operators in a complete statement. Once resolved, the operator and the two operands are replaced with a new operand. Because one operator and two operands are removed and one operand is added, there is a net loss of one operator and one operand, which still leaves an expression with _N_operators and _N_ + 1 operands, thus allowing the iterative process to continue. This is the general theory behind using stacks in programming languages to evaluate a statement in prefix notation, although there are various algorithms that manipulate the process. Once analyzed, a statement in prefix notation becomes less intimidating to the human mind as it allows some separation from convention with added convenience.


Here is an algorithm for evaluating prefix expressions using a stack (under this algorithm the expression is processed from _left to right_):
for each token in the prefix expression:
  if token is an operator:
   push token onto the operator stack
   pending_operand ← False
  else if token is an operand:
   operand ← token
   if pending_operand is True:
     while the operand stack is not empty:
       operand_1 ← pop from the operand stack
       operator ← pop from the operator stack
       operand ← evaluate operator with operand_1 and operand
   push operand onto the operand stack
   pending_operand ← True
result ← pop from the operand stack


Here is another algorithm for evaluating prefix expressions using a stack (under this algorithm the expression is processed from _right to left_):
for each token in the reversed prefix expression:
  if token is an operator:
   operand_1 ← pop from the stack
   operand_2 ← pop from the stack
   result ← evaluate token with operand_1 and operand_2
   push result back onto the stack
  else if token is an operand:
   push token onto the stack
result ← pop from the stack

*Example[edit]*
The infix expression ((15 ÷ (7 − (1 + 1))) × 3) − (2 + (1 + 1)) can be written like this in Polish notation:

− × ÷ 15 − 7 + 1 1 3 + 2 + 1 1

Evaluating this prefix expression with the above left-to-right algorithm yields:
− × ÷ 15 − 7 + 1 1 3 + 2 + 1 1 =
− × ÷ 15 − 7 *2*     3 + 2 + 1 1 =
− × ÷ 15 *5*         3 + 2 + 1 1 =
− × *3*              3 + 2 + 1 1 =
− *9*                  + 2 + 1 1 =
− 9                  + 2 *2*     =
− 9                  *4*         =
*5*

The following table shows the state of the operator and operand stack at each stage of the above left-to-right algorithm:

*Token* *Type* *Operator Stack* *Operand Stack* *Pending Operand* *Actions*
− Operator − False Push onto operator stack.
× Operator − × False Push onto operator stack.
÷ Operator − × ÷ False Push onto operator stack.
15 Operand − × ÷ 15 True Push onto operand stack.
− Operator − × ÷ − 15 False Push onto operator stack.
7 Operator − × ÷ − 15 7 True Push onto operand stack.
+ Operator − × ÷ − + 15 7 False Push onto operator stack.
1 Operand − × ÷ − + 15 7 1 True Push onto operand stack.
1 Operand − × 3 True Loop while the operand stack is not empty.

Pop from operand stack (1) and operator stack (+), calculate (1 + 1 = 2).
Pop from operand stack (7) and operator stack (−), calculate (7 − 2 = 5).
Pop from operand stack (15) and operator stack (÷), calculate (15 ÷ 5 = 3).
Push result (3) onto operand stack.

3 Operand − 9 True Loop while the operand stack is not empty.

Pop from operand stack (3) and operator stack (×), calculate (3 × 3 = 9).
Push result (9) onto operand stack.

+ Operator − + 9 False Push onto operator stack.
2 Operand − + 9 2 True Push onto operand stack.
+ Operator − + + 9 2 False Push onto operator stack.
1 Operand − + + 9 2 1 True Push onto operand stack.
1 Operand 5 True Loop while the operand stack is not empty.

Pop from operand stack (1) and operator stack (+), calculate (1 + 1 = 2).
Pop from operand stack (2) and operator stack (+), calculate (2 + 2 = 4).
Pop from operand stack (9) and operator stack (-), calculate (9 − 4 = 5).
Push result (5) onto operand stack.


Evaluating this prefix expression with the above right-to-left algorithm yields:
− × ÷ 15 − 7 + 1 1 3 + 2 + 1 1 =
− × ÷ 15 − 7 + 1 1 3 + 2 *2*     =
− × ÷ 15 − 7 + 1 1 3 *4*         =
− × ÷ 15 − 7 *2*     3 4         =
− × ÷ 15 *5*         3 4         =
− × *3*              3 4         =
− *9*                  4         =
*5*

The following table shows the state of the operand stack at each stage of the above right-to-left algorithm:

*Token* *Type* *Stack* *Actions*
1 Operand 1 Push onto stack.
1 Operand 1 1 Push onto stack.
+ Operator 2 Pop from stack twice (1, 1), calculate (1 + 1 = 2) and push onto stack.
2 Operand 2 2 Push onto stack.
+ Operator 4 Pop from stack twice (2, 2), calculate (2 + 2 = 4) and push onto stack.
3 Operand 4 3 Push onto stack.
1 Operand 4 3 1 Push onto stack.
1 Operand 4 3 1 1 Push onto stack.
+ Operator 4 3 2 Pop from stack twice (1, 1), calculate (1 + 1 = 2) and push onto stack.
7 Operand 4 3 2 7 Push onto stack.
− Operator 4 3 5 Pop from stack twice (7, 2), calculate (7 − 2 = 5) and push onto stack.
15 Operand 4 3 5 15 Push onto stack.
÷ Operator 4 3 3 Pop from stack twice (15, 5), calculate (15 ÷ 5 = 3) and push onto stack.
× Operator 4 9 Pop from stack twice (3, 3), calculate (3 × 3 = 9) and push onto stack.
− Operator 5 Pop from stack twice (9, 4), calculate (9 − 4 = 5) and push onto stack.
*Polish notation for logic[edit]*
The table below shows the core of Jan Łukasiewicz's notation for sentential logic.[12] Some letters in the Polish notation table stand for particular words in Polish, as shown:

*Concept* *Conventional
notation* *Polish
notation* *Polish
term*
Negation {\displaystyle \neg \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {N} \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_negacja_
Conjunction {\displaystyle \varphi \land \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {K} \varphi \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_koniunkcja_
Disjunction {\displaystyle \varphi \lor \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {A} \varphi \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_alternatywa_
Material conditional {\displaystyle \varphi \to \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {C} \varphi \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_implikacja_
Biconditional {\displaystyle \varphi \leftrightarrow \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {E} \varphi \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ekwiwalencja_
Falsum {\displaystyle \bot }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {O} }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_fałsz_
Sheffer stroke {\displaystyle \varphi \mid \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {D} \varphi \psi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_dysjunkcja_
Possibility {\displaystyle \Diamond \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {M} \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_możliwość_
Necessity {\displaystyle \Box \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \mathrm {L} \varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_konieczność_
Universal quantifier {\displaystyle \forall p\,\varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \Pi p\,\varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_kwantyfikator ogólny_
Existential quantifier {\displaystyle \exists p\,\varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {\displaystyle \Sigma p\,\varphi }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_kwantyfikator szczegółowy_
Note that the quantifiers ranged over propositional values in Łukasiewicz's work on many-valued logics.

Bocheński introduced an incompatible system of Polish notation that names all 16 binary connectives of classical propositional logic.[13]

*Implementations[edit]*
Prefix notation has seen wide application in Lisp s-expressions, where the brackets are required since the operators in the language are themselves data (first-class functions). Lisp functions may also be variadic. The Tcl programming language, much like Lisp also uses Polish notation through the mathop library. The Ambi[14] programming language uses Polish notation for arithmetic operations and program construction.

Postfix notation is used in many stack-oriented programming languages like PostScript and Forth. CoffeeScript syntax also allows functions to be called using prefix notation, while still supporting the unary postfix syntax common in other languages.

The number of return values of an expression equals the difference between the number of operands in an expression and the total arity of the operators minus the total number of return values of the operators.

Polish notation, usually in postfix form, is the chosen notation of certain calculators, notably from Hewlett-Packard.[15] At a lower level, postfix operators are used by some stack machines such as the Burroughs large systems.

Polish notation - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Świętosławski WOJCIECH ALOJZY, born on June 21, 1881, Kiryjówka (Ukraine), d. 29 IV 1968, Warsaw,
Polish physicochemist.

He was born on June 21, 1881 in Kiryjówka (Ukraine).In the period 1911-18, Świętosławski was an employee of a university in Moscow;1919-39 and 1946-51 professor at the Warsaw University of Technology (1928-29 its rector.), 1947-60 - University of Warsaw.In the years 1940-46 he stayed in the USA: 1940-41 he was a professor at the University of Pittsburgh, 1941-46 - Institute of Industrial Research Mellon in Pittsburgh.In the period 1947-60 he managed the Physicochemical Department of the Institute of General Chemistry in Warsaw (currently the Institute of Industrial Chemistry named after I. Mościcki), was the organizer and in 1955-60 the first director of the Institute of Physical Chemistry of the Polish Academy of Sciences in Warsaw.
In 1928-32 and 1934-40 he was the vice-chairman of the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry (IUPAC); 1926-34 president, 1934-47 vice-president of the Thermochemical Commission, IUPAC Physicochemical Data Commission and the Commission of the International Physicochemical Design Office. In 1922 he became a member of the Warsaw Scientific Society, from 1923 - the Academy of Technical Sciences and the Polish Academy of Arts and Sciences (1934-46 vice-president), and in 1952 - the Polish Academy of Sciences.
Świętosławski was the senator of the Republic of Poland and 1935-39 minister of religious denominations and public enlightenment (1937 allowed the introduction of a bench ghetto in colleges, accepting the so-called Aishan paragraph in the statutes of student associations). He did not belong to any political party, but he was an advocate of Józef Piłsudski. During his studies he cooperated with leftist organizations. As a member of the government, together with Deputy Prime Minister Eugeniusz. Kwiatkowski, he supported the president Ignacy Mościcki.
Polish physicochemical school
Świętosławski created a Polish physicochemical school, which issued 20 professors, promoted dozens of doctors and over 300 graduates, and also left outstanding successors in Russia. He was the author of many textbooks and monographs: Handbook on physical chemistry (1920, together with M. Centnerszwerem), Physical chemistry (volumes 1-4 1923-31), Ebuliometry (1935), Coke Formation Process and Physicochemical Properties of Coals (1942) , Ebuliometric Measurements (1945), Hard coal chemistry and coking (1953), Carbon tar (1956), Azeotropy and poliazeotropia(1957). In 1951 he was awarded the 1st degree state award for his entire scientific activity. He died on April 29, 1968 in Warsaw.
Thermochemical measurements
In his scientific work, he initially dealt with thermochemical measurements, from which he drew conclusions about the structure of organic molecules based on the algebraic relations he developed. He stated that the numerical results of analogous measurements coming from different laboratories differ significantly, so he introduced the method of conducting measurements in strictly defined conditions relative to the value obtained for the substance considered the reference.Świętosławski's proposals were adopted in 1922 by IUPAC; at his request in 1922, benzoic acid was adopted as the heat of combustion standard, 1933 changed (also at his request) to hydrogen.
Contribution to the development of ebulliometry and azeotropy
The necessity of obtaining the purest possible model substances prompted Świętosławski to improve measuring instruments, especially calorimeters.Constructed (together with Alicja Dorabialska) microcalorimeters to measure negligible amounts of heat released and (with Witold Romer) ebuliometry - instruments for precise measurement of the boiling point of pure liquids and solutions (by ebulliometry, boiling points of dilute solutions can be determined and molecular masses of chemical compounds used and used for determining the degree of purity of the liquid, solubility of the substance, in studies of azeotropes and others). Świętosławski also contributed to the development of azeotropy - he developed the systematics of two-component azeotropic systems, which in 1946-60, along with his students, expanded to multi-component systems.
Coal Department
In 1918-27, Świetosławski cooperated with military institutions on activated carbons for gas masks. In 1927 he organized the Coal Department of the Chemical Research Institute (1927-39 managed the Department), in which, together with his colleagues, he studied the ability to absorb gases by various types of hard coal and developed the theory of the coking process. After 1946, he took up the technology of processing coal tar, in large quantities obtained in Poland in hard coal coking processes; its purpose was to isolate from the tar (physicochemical methods) very pure substances that could replace the inaccessible products on the world market (previously provided by the German industry destroyed during the war), but political considerations made it impossible to implement this goal.

Google Translate


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Holograms – A Polish Speciality*
20

??


Home Page

Science

Achievements in science

Holograms – A Polish Speciality

hologram

achievements

science

holography
*A small Polish company has cornered the market producing devices for making hologram designs—a niche but prestigious sector.*
Holograms can be found on notes, credit cards, CD cases, labels and excise stamps. But before they can be manufactured, a special machine must use a laser to carve a matrix, an intricate pattern on the surface of a glass plate covered with a photosensitive layer. Polskie Systemy Holograficzne, a Warsaw-based company, is where such high-tech apparatus is produced.

“We supply hologram manufacturers with the equipment they need to launch the production process,” explains Paweł Stępień, a partner in Polskie Systemy Holograficzne. “We’re the biggest provider of high-quality equipment for the production of holographic designs. You can say that we’ve monopolised this market sector,” he adds.

Holography is essentially a Polish discovery. Its forerunner was Mieczysław Wolfke, a brilliant physicist, a student of Albert Einstein and Warsaw University of Technology professor. In 1920, he discovered the phenomenon of holography and developed its theoretical foundations, setting the groundwork for research on the same subject carried out in the 1940s by Hungary’s Dennis Gabor, who in 1971 was awarded a Nobel Prize in recognition of his contribution to holography. Yet, it wasn’t until the laser was invented in 1960 that their ideas could get off the ground.







Paweł Stępień took an interest in holograms in the early 1990s, when he worked as an assistant professor at the Warsaw University of Technology. “I was doing research into the properties of computer-generated holograms,” he says. “First, a university friend and I worked together on Holografia Polska. In 2001, we set up our own business, and that’s how Polskie Systemy Holograficzne was born.” 

The Polish company’s biggest customers are in Asian countries, where holographic packaging is in high demand. With stunning visual effects, it is easy on the eye and being difficult to counterfeit, it also serves as an anti-fake measure. Protective holograms, including the tiny ones on payment cards and excise stamps, account for the Polish company’s most strategic market sector.

“The market is small, and we can say it’s already saturated with our machines, of which we have sold 40 in total,” says Stępień. “Customers from India and China have bought our equipment in the highest numbers, around ten went to Europe, and two each to the United States and Russia.”

He says he cannot exactly boast about his customers because he signed confidentiality clauses with all of them and because big contractors providing government documents are particularly sensitive about confidentiality issues.

New production opportunities related to surfaces with unique light-reflecting properties are now opening up for Polskie Systemy Holograficzne. Such solutions could include windows covered with film with micro-lenses that direct light towards solar cells.

“In collaboration with the Electrotechnical Institute in Wroclaw we’re working on optical microstructures on the surface of electrodes in solar cells,” says Stępień. “Such surfaces intentionally made rough are capable of ‘capturing’ light to maximally utilise the solar energy and deliver the highest efficiency of the cells. We’re also developing a machine that could engineer such elements,” he said.

Holograms – A Polish Speciality


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska, Edward Darżynkiewicz and team (Poland)*





*Additional video:*


About the invention
*Category*: Research

*Sector*: Medical technology

*Company*: University of Warsaw (Poland)

*Patent number*: EP2167523,EP2297175


*Invention: Stabilised mRNA for new therapies for cancers and genetic defects*

The discovery of more stable messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA) compounds by a group of Polish researchers paves the way for new therapies for cancers and inherited genetic diseases. Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska, Edward Darżynkiewicz and their team invented the so-called beta-S-ARCA and beta-B-ARCA compounds that are now finding their way into vaccines and anti-cancer medications.






Thanks to research spanning nearly four decades, the Polish scientists have injected fresh vigour into the field of protein biosynthesis for personalised medicine with their methods for stabilising mRNA.

Their more stable mRNA is not a treatment itself but offers an improved delivery system for therapies using the body's genetic communication channels (its mRNA). The patented invention enables delivery of modified mRNA that can withstand the human body's enzymes. The more stable mRNA is five times more effective and lasts three times longer within a cell than naturally occurring mRNA molecules.

*Societal benefit*
While survival rates for cancer have greatly improved over the past decade, treatment of the disease can take a heavy toll on patients, especially because of the side effects of chemotherapy. With projections that two out of every five people can now expect to get cancer in their lifetime, personalised medicine could be key to saving lives.

The therapeutic potential of mRNA opens up the possibility of "programming" the human immune system to produce proteins to help fight specific diseases without directly altering a patient's DNA - so far a relatively risky and difficult endeavour. The team's invention may prove to be a powerful asset as scientists unlock the full potential of human DNA. Currently, more than 1 800 disease genes have been identified and more than 2 000 genetic tests have become available, yet there are a total of 20 000 genes in the human genome.

*Economic benefit*
The scientists at the University of Warsaw (UW) were ahead of the curve in researching more stable forms of mRNA as a vehicle for therapeutics: their research extends back to the 1980s. After discovering promising mRNA compounds, their findings were confirmed, and the invention refined, by a team at Louisiana State University Health Sciences Centre, USA, led by Prof Robert E. Rhoads and Dr Ewa M. Grudzian-Nogalska. They filed for key European patents for mRNA technology in 2008 and established a partnership with German biopharma company BioNTech to bring their patented mRNA stabilisation method to market.

Clinical trials began in 2010, and in the following years BioNTech went on to license mRNA technology to major pharmaceutical companies, including French multinational Sanofi and Swiss multinational Roche's US-based Genentech. Joining forces with Genentech, BioNTech is testing the technology as a stand-alone treatment, as well as in combination with Roche's anti-cancer drug Tecentriq.

According to experts at Market Research Future, the global personalised medicine market is expected to reach EUR 72 billion by 2022, more than doubling in value from EUR 32 billion in 2015. North America is leading the market, followed by Europe. The main drivers are increased patient involvement in healthcare, integrated data from a wider range of sources, integration of wireless technologies with portable healthcare devices and an increase in genetic diseases.







Joanna Kowalska, Edward Darżynkiewicz and Jacek Jemielity (from left to right)







Joanna Kowalska







Stabilising messenger RNA







Jacek Jemielity







Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska and Edward Darżynkiewicz (from left to right)







Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska and Edward Darżynkiewicz (from left to right)







Joanna Kowalska

Previous slideNext slide

1
2
3
4
5
6
7

*How it works*
DNA contains the thousands of genes that provide the instructions for producing the many proteins, enzymes and other molecules that make up the human body. These instructions are passed to the cells' protein factories, ribosomes, through a short-lived instructional code, mRNA. Should DNA become altered through inherited or externally caused mutations, it can send out faulty instructions. In the case of a cancer, this leads to abnormal cell grow. For other genetic diseases, it might result in over- or underproduction of specific proteins.

The mRNA developed by Jemielity and his team alters just one of the roughly 80 000 atoms in a typical mRNA molecule to make it strong enough to withstand enzymes in the body that would otherwise break it down before it could deliver "corrected" genetic instructions.

In one application of the technology, BioNTech has developed a melanoma cancer vaccine that relies on DNA sequencing of a patient's tumour and cross-comparison of this DNA with that of healthy tissue. After mutations are identified, artificially altered mRNA is injected into the patient, allowing the body's immune system to identify and destroy cancer cells with the telltale mutation markers throughout the body. The vaccine has shown promising results in phase one clinical trials.

EPO - Jacek Jemielity, Joanna Kowalska, Edward Darżynkiewicz and team (Poland)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Louis Mékarski* (in Polish *Ludwik Mękarski*) (1843, Clermont-Ferrand,[1] France – 1923) was a French engineer and inventor of Polish origin. In the 1870s he invented the so-called Mekarski system of compressed-air powered trams which was used in several cities of France and USA as alternative to horse-powered and steam-powered trams.

*Patents[edit]*
Louis Mékarski (with Paul Lucas-Girardville, an early aviator)[2] patented a similar system for automobiles in 1903.[3] Waste heat from an internal combustion engine generated steam, which was mixed with compressed air from an air compressor driven by the ic engine. The air/steam mixture then drove a separate piston engine which propelled the vehicle. This system pre-dated the better-known Still engine.

Mékarski also obtained a patent for spring wheels for vehicles

Louis Mékarski - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Trams in Łódź* made their first appearance on 23 December 1898. Łódź was the first city to have electric trams in what was then Congress Poland. Initially, there were two fairly short tram lines that both served the city centre area; by February 1899 their number was doubled. Two years later, the first suburban tram lines started – the Pabianice and Zgierz lines. Both of these initiatives were the result of the activities of private companies in which German manufacturers dominated.

In the years 1910-1931 suburban tram lines connected many important places around the city, creating the largest such network in Poland, which remained unchanged until the end of the 1980s. In the first half of the 1990s, some of them were closed down, but the process has since been halted, leaving Łódź the only city in the country to still have such a system of commuter trams.

Trams in Łódź - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Vickers Tank Periscope MK.IV*
*Vickers Tank Periscope MK.IV*
...




The *Gundlach Periscope*, usually known under its British designation as *Vickers Tank Periscope MK.IV*, was a revolutionary invention by Polish engineer Rudolf Gundlach, manufactured for Polish 7TP tanks since end of 1935 and patented in 1936 as Gundlach Peryskop obrotowy. It was the first device to allow the tank commander to have a 360-degree view from his turret with a single periscope. By rotating the periscope and allowing the tank commander to look backwards through the second eyepiece, he no longer had to change position to look behind the turret. Early tanks had small turrets and fixed seating, without an independently rotating cupola, and so the commander wasn't easily able to move himself to another rear-facing periscope.

The design was first used in the Polish 7TP light tank. Shortly before the war it was given to the British and was used in almost all tanks of WWII, including the British Crusader, Churchill, Valentine, and Cromwell and the American Sherman. After the German and Soviet attack and fall of Poland in 1939 it was copied entirely from captured 7TP and TKS Polish tanks and later by USSR (including the T-34 and T-70).

As a part of Polish-British pre-war military cooperation, the patent was sold for a penny (actually 1 Polish Zloty) to Vickers-Armstrong. It was produced as the Vickers Tank Periscope MK.IV (pictured), and built into all British tanks (Crusader, Churchill, Valentine, Cromwell). After the fall of Poland, Germany, USSR and Romania captured some equipment, allowing them to copy the invention. In USSR the Gundlach periscope was known as MK-4 (harking to the British designation, as Russian sources openly confirm that it was copied from samples acquired with British-supplied tanks) and implemented in all tanks (including the T-34 and T-70). Later technology was transferred to USA and as a periscope M6 implemented in all US tanks (M3/M5 Stuart, M4 Sherman and others). At the end of World War II this technology was adopted throughout the world and used basically unchanged for almost 50 years, until it was replaced by electronic devices.

*References*


Grzegorz Łukomski and Rafał E. Stolarski, Nie tylko Enigma... Mjr Rudolf Gundlach (1892-1957) i jego wynalazek (Not Only Enigma... Major Rudolf Gundlach (1892-1957) and His Invention), Warsaw-London, 1999.
PDF of 1938 US patent 2130006
Vickers Tank Periscope MK.IV | Revolvy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*International success for Polish conductor*
04.09.2018 10:57
Poland's Joanna Natalia Ślusarczyk has won second prize at the Jeunesses Musicales International Conducting Competition in Bucharest, Romania.





Photo: pexels.com

The event was entered by 50 budding conductors from across the world. They were judged by an international jury chaired by leading Norwegian conductor Sigmund Thorp.

Earlier this year Ślusarczyk took the top award at the London Classical Soloists Conducting Competition. She also won third prize at the First European Union International Conducting Competition in Sofia, Bulgaria, and received an honourable mention at the BMW International Conducting Masterclass and Competition in Portugal.

Ślusarczyk is a graduate of the Music Academies in Katowice and Kraków, southern Poland. She has appeared on the conductor’s podium in the United States, Russia, Israel, Norway, Iceland, Britain, France, and Ukraine.

She is currently conductor-in-residence with the Silesian Philharmonic in Katowice

International success for Polish conductor


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*The genius of Rudolf Stefan Weigl (1883–1957), a Lvovian microbe hunter and breeder*
*Article* · January 2003 with 57 Reads



Waclaw Szybalski





Photo Rudolf





Stefan Weigl



Abstract
Rudolf Stefan Weigl (1883-1957) has made an enormous scientific contribution to microbiology, in general, by adapting the sucking insects, lice, to serve as laboratory animals. That permitted for the first propagation and studying of Rickettsia prowazekii, the agent of the typhus and production of the first effective vaccine against exanthematous (epidemic) typhus. Weigl has done it before and during the WWII in his Institute of Biology at the University of Jan Kazimierz (UJK), at that time in Lwów, Poland. The production of this vaccine was based on propagation of Rickettsia prowazekii, the microbial typhus agent, in the Weigl's strain of clothes lice, Pediculus vestimenti. The procedure of 1939 -1945 consisted of: (i) feeding of healthy lice with sucked blood, when kept in special cages placed on the skin of human 'feeders', (ii) infection of lice and propagation of R. prowazekii in the midgut (stomach) cells, (iii) the dissection of louse midgut, and (iv) the final preparation of the phenolized vaccine. Significance of Weigl's vaccine was enormous, both potentially and practically, at the time when it was developed just before and during WW2. However at present, the threat of typhus is almost not existent because of antibiotics and since lice could be very effectively controlled. Weigl's scientific heritage retains a great importance in the history of world medicine, especially in relation to the humanitarian, political and historical ramifications of the very Waclaw Szybalski: The genius of Rudolf Stefan Weigl (1883-1957), a Lvovian microbe hunter and and breeder -In Memoriam Waclaw Szybalski: The genius of Rudolf Stefan Weigl (1883-1957), a Lvovian microbe	 hunter and and breeder - In Memoriam (1 of 22) [2004-03-27 20:51:02] unique and trying period in the history of Central and Eastern Europe, including Lwów and Poland, during and after WW2.

_The genius of Rudolf Stefan Weigl (1883–1957), a Lvovian microbe hunter and breeder_. Available from: https://www.researchgate.net/public...883-1957_a_Lvovian_microbe_hunter_and_breeder [accessed Sep 04 2018].


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Poles contribute to the discovery of gravitational waves*
0

??


Home Page

Science

Achievements in science

Poles contribute to the discovery of gravitational waves

Albert Einstein

gravitational waves

black holes

science

physics
*A team of 15 Polish scientists have made a significant contribution to the breakthrough discovery of gravitational waves. They predicted that these waves originate from the collision of two black holes, and made calculations to separate the signal from background noise.*
The discovery of gravitational waves is the latest scientific evidence confirming the validity of Albert Einstein’s calculations made exactly a century ago.

He predicted the existence of gravitational waves in his theory of general relativity, but it is only now that scientists have been able to detect them. The breakthrough was made possible by improved measuring devices – gravitational waves detectors. Simulations conducted by POLGRAW, a Polish team consisting of 15 scientists form seven institutes who are coordinated by Professor Andrzej Królak, helped to identify the elusive signal. Following an analysis of detector data by Polish scientists, it was possible to separate the right impulses from background noise. Nine Polish scientists were among the authors of a paper on this subject published in the _Physical Review Letters_ journal.

“We have been analysing data from American LIGO detectors. These are huge laser interferometers with arms ranging up to 4 kilometres in length,” Polska.pl was told by Professor Andrzej Królak from the Institute of Mathematics of the Polish Academy of Sciences (IM PAN).

LIGO detectors are located on the east and west coasts of the United States. A similar device called Virgo, with 3-km long arms, also works in Europe, in Italy. It is currently being modernized and will also be able to detect gravitational waves. The American LIGO detectors which captured the phenomenon have recently undergone a similar modernization process.  

“These devices are so sensitive that they registered change in the length of one of the interferometer’s arms by one billionth of one billionth metre. It happened shortly after the restarting of LIGO detectors,” Prof. Królak said.

It was essential to isolate this faint signal from interference, which is very common on Earth and includes shocks caused by earthquakes, passing cars or even blowing wind. To avoid false readings, the detectors’ optical systems are seismically insulated from the surroundings and placed in a ultra-high vacuum.

What proved to be of great assistance in separating gravitational waves from the cosmic noise were calculations made by mathematicians from the POLGRAW team. Another team of Polish astrophysicists predicted that events such as mergers of black holes may occur much more often than previously suspected, and could become a source of gravitational waves that are strong enough to be detected.

“A signal detected by LIGO detectors was the largest explosion ever registered by humankind,” said POLGRAW team member, Dr Michał Bejger of the Nicolaus Copernicus Astronomical Centre at the Polish Academy of Sciences. “It was triggered by a merger of two black holes 1.3 billion light years away from the Earth. A cataclysm bigger even than the explosion of a supernova. As much as three times the mass of the Sun was turned into energy in the form of gravitational waves, so at that single moment these merging black holes emitted more energy than the whole universe.” 

Poles contribute to the discovery of gravitational waves


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Wlodzimierz Kutner,
 Professor of Chemistry
Group of molecular films research 

M.Sc., 1971 - Department of Chemistry, University of Warsaw, Warsaw, Poland


Ph.D., 1975 - Department of Chemistry, University of Warsaw, Warsaw, Poland


D.Sc., 1995 - Institute of Physical Chemistry of the Polish Academy of Sciences, Warsaw, Poland


Professor, 2002 - Institute of Physical Chemistry of the Polish Academy of Sciences, Warsaw, Poland, as well as 2003- Department of Mathematics and Natural Sciences, School of Science, Cardinal Stefan Wyszynski University, Warsaw, Poland


Professional affiliations

Polish Chem. Soc. Member since 1975, Vice President Warsaw Div. 1989-1992.
IUPAC Commission on Electroanal. Chem. V.5 Anal. Chem. Div. Affiliate Member 1988-1990, Assoc. Member 1990-1995, Titular Member 1995-2001, Secretary 1998-2001; Anal. Chem. Div. Committee Assoc. Member 2002-2007, Interdiv. Committee on Terminology, Nomenclature and Symbols, Titular Member 2002-2005, Assoc. Member, 2006-2007.
Research activity

Supramolecular chemistry of inclusion polymers and molecularly imprinted polymers
Electrochemistry, spectroscopy as well as Langmuir and Langmuir-Blodgett films of fullerenes, carbon nanotubes, and metalloporphyrins for devices of energy conversion and energy storage
Electrodes modified with functional conducting polymer films: chemical sensors and biosensors
Editorial activity

Associate Editor, Bioelectrochemistry, 2007 -
Education and training

1976-1977 - Chem. Dept., Univ. Cincinnati, Cincinnati OH, USA (Post-doctoral Fellow)
1979 - Inst. Inorg. Chem., J. Gutenberg Univ., Mainz, Germany (Visit. Sci.)
1983-1984 and 1985 - Chem. Dept., Univ. North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill NC, USA (Res. Assoc.)
1990-1991 - Inst. Physical Chem. Electrochem., Fritz-Haber-Institut der Max-Planck-Gesellschaft, Berlin, Germany (Visit. Sci.)
1991-1993 - Chem. Dept., Univ. Houston, Houston TX, USA (Res. Assist. Prof.)
1994 - Dept. Chem. Biochem., New Mexico State Univ., Las Cruces NM, USA (Visit. Spec.)
1994 - Dept. Electrochem. Conduct. Polymers, Leibniz Inst. Solid State Mater. Res., Dresden, Germany (Visit. Sci.)
1997, 1998, 1999, 2002, 2003, and 2006 - Chem. Dept., Wichita State Univ., Wichita KS, USA (Visit. Sci., Visit. Prof.)
2003 - Chem. Dept., Univ. Bordeaux 1, Bordeaux, France (Visit. Prof.)
Recent publications

Dabrowski, M., Cieplak, M., Noworyta, K, Heim, M, Adamkiewicz, W., Kuhn, A., Sharma, P. S., and Kutner, W., _J. Mater. Chem. B._ 2017, published online, "Surface enhancement of a molecularly imprinted polymer film using sacrificial silica beads for increasing L-arabitol chemosensor sensitivity and detectability". DOI: 10.1039/C7TB01407D.
Łępicka, K., Pieta, P., Shkurenko, A., Borowicz, P., Majewska, M., Rosenkranz, M., Avdoshenko, S., Popov, A., Kutner, W., _J. Phys. Chem. C_, 2017, published online, "Spectroelectrochemical Approaches to Mechanistic Aspects of Charge Transport in meso Nickel(II) Schiff Base Electrochromic Polymer". DOI: 10.1021/acs.jpcc.7b04700.
Obraztsov, I., Kutner, W., and DSouza, F., _Solar RRL_, 2017, 1, 1600002, "Evolution of molecular design of porphyrin chromophore donors for photovoltaic materials of superior light-to-electricity conversion efficiency". DOI: 10.1002/solr.201600002.
Dabrowski, M., Cieplak, M., Sharma, P. S., Borowicz, P., Noworyta, K., Lisowski, W., DSouza, F., Kuhn, A., and Kutner, W., _Biosens. Bioelectron._ 2017, 94, 155-161, "Hierarchical templating in deposition of semi-covalently imprinted inverse opal polythiophene film for femtomolar determination of human serum albumin". Redirecting.
Bartold, K., Pietrzyk-Le, A., Huynh T.-P., Iskierko, Z., Sosnowska, M., Noworyta, K., Lisowski, W., Sannicolo, F., Mussini, P. R., Cauteruccio, S., Licandro, E., DSouza, F., and Kutner, W., _ACS Appl. Mater. Interfaces_ 2017, 9, 3948-3958, "Programmed transfer of sequence information into molecularly imprinted polymer (MIP) for hexa(2,2-bithien-5-yl) DNA analog formation towards single nucleotide polymorphism (SNP) detection". DOI: 10.1021/acsami.6b14340.
Lach, P., Sharma, P. S., Golebiewska, K., Cieplak, M., D'Souza, F., and Kutner, W., _Chem. Eur. J._2017, 23, 1942-1949, "Molecularly imprinted polymer chemosensor for selective determination of an N-nitroso-L-proline food toxin". DOI: 10.1002/chem.201604799.
Iskierko, Z., Checinska, A., Sharma, P. S., Golebiewska, K., Noworyta, K., Borowicz, P., Fronc, K., Bandi, V, DSouza, F., and Kutner, W., _J. Mater. Chem. C_ 2017, 5, 969-977, "Molecularly imprinted polymer based extended-gate field-effect transistor chemosensor for phenylalanine enantioselective sensing". DOI: 10.1039/c6tc03812c.
Voccia, D., Sosnowska M., Bettazzi, F., Roscigno, G., Condorelli, G., Fratini, E., De Franciscis, V., Chitta, R., D'Souza, F., Kutner, W., Palchetti, I., _Biosens. Bioelectron._ 2017, 87, 1012-1019, "Direct determination of small RNAs using a biotinylated polythiophene modified impedimetric genosensor", Redirecting.
Cieplak, M. and Kutner, W., Trends Biotechnol., 2016, 34, 922-941, "Artificial biosensors: how can molecular imprinting mimic biological recognition?", DOI: 10.1016/j.tibtech.2016.05.011.
Sannicolo, F., Mussini, P. R., Benincori, T., Martinazzo, R., Arnaboldi, S., Appoloni, G., Panigati, M., Procopio, E. Q., Marino, V. Cirilli, R., Kutner, W., Noworyta, K., Pietrzyk-Le, A., Iskierko, Z., and Bartold, K., _Chem.-Eur. J._ 2016, 22, 10839-10847, "Inherently chiral spider-like oligothiophenes", DOI: 10.1002/chem.201504899
W. Kutner


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*A plant-derived edible vaccine against hepatitis B virus*
J. KAPUSTA
, 
A. MODELSKA
, 
M. FIGLEROWICZ
, 
T. PNIEWSKI
, 
M. LETELLIER
, 
O. LISOWA
, 
V. YUSIBOV
, 
H. KOPROWSKI
, 
A. PLUCIENNICZAK
, and 
A. B. LEGOCKI
Published Online:1 Oct 1999https://doi.org/10.1096/fasebj.13.13.1796


Full text
PDF

Share
*Abstract*
The infectious hepatitis B virus represents 42 nm spherical double-shelled particles. However, analysis of blood from hepatitis B virus carriers revealed the presence of smaller 22 nm particles consisting of a viral envelope surface protein. These particles are highly immunogenic and have been used in the design of hepatitis B virus vaccine produced in yeast. Upon expression in yeast, these proteins form virus-like particles that are used for parenteral immunization. Therefore, the DNA fragment encoding hepatitis B virus surface antigen was introduced into _Agrobacterium tumerifacience_ LBA4404 and used to obtain transgenic lupin (_Lupinus luteus L_.) and lettuce (_Lactuca sativa_ L.) cv. Burpee Bibb expressing envelope surface protein. Mice that were fed the transgenic lupin tissue developed significant levels of hepatitis B virus-specific antibodies. Human volunteers, fed with transgenic lettuce plants expressing hepatitis B virus surface antigen, developed specific serum-IgG response to plant produced protein.—Kapusta, J., Modelska, A., Figlerowicz, M., Pniewski, T., Letellier, M., Lisowa, O., Yusibov, V., Koprowski, H., Plucienniczak, A., Legocki, A. B. A plant-derived edible vaccine against hepatitis B virus.

https://www.fasebj.org/doi/abs/10.1096/fasebj.13.13.1796


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Krzysztof Penderecki and Eugeniusz Rudnik, photo: Andrzej Zborski

*The Musical Milestones of the Polish Radio Experimental Studio*
#music
Author: Culture.pl
Published: Nov 17 2017
Share
0
The temporary liberalization of life in Poland in October 1956 brought with it the establishment of the Polish Radio Experimental Studio. The event was no less than a phenomenon for this part of Europe. Ahead of Stockholm and many other centres of music which would establish electronic workshops in the 60s, Poland became an outpost of electroacoustic music.

Nine years later than Pierre Schaeffer's experimental studio in Paris, six years later than Cologne's Studio für elektronische Musik and two years after Milan's Studio di Fonologia Musicale, the Polish Radio Experimental Studio began operating in 1957. The fourth European experimentally-oriented radio unit spurred on an era of electroacoustic music in Poland. Until then, the only signs of the upcoming current were found in the film and theatre scores of Andrzej Markowski and Włodzimierz Kotoński.

For 28 years, the studio was headed by its founder, the musicologist, sound engineer, animator of musical life and later president of the Association of Polish Composers Józef Patkowski. Composer Ryszard Szeremeta managed it between 1985 and 1998, followed by Krzysztof Szlifirski between 1998 and 2004, who was also responsible for the technical concept of the studio. In March 2004, the Experimental Studio was incorporated by Channel 2 of the Polish Radio and its role is carried on by Marek Zwyrzykowski. 

*The Beginning: Study For One Cymbal Stroke and Microstructures*
The proverbial "strike of the cymbals" which opened a new chapter in the history of music in Poland was Włodzimierz Kotoński's *Etiuda na jedno uderzenie w talerz* (Study for One Cymbal Stroke) from 1959. It was the first piece composed at the Experimental Studio and was the soundtrack to the surreal animated film *Albo rybka...*(Or the Fish) by Hanna Bielińska and Włodzimierz Haupe. The visual atmosphere is aurally mirrored by a strike of a medium sized stick on Turkish cymbals. The film score was then developed into the first autonomous Polish piece of music on tape.





Włodzimierz Kotoński, source: Polskie Wydawnictwo Muzyczne
The technological process employed for the creation of the piece connects two different composition techniques: serialism and musique concrète. The former was authored by Arnold Schönberg, who in his pieces formulated and used dodecaphony. The idea was picked up and further developed in the concept of total serialism by Anton Webern.

The Austrian composer posited a schematic organization of pitch, rhythm, dynamics, tempo, tone and articulation. An entirely new manner of composing music was put forward by Pierre Schaeffer in the mid-20th century. His pieces utilised all surrounding sounds: set and encountered matter usually considered as noise and murmur - recorded, processed, and sorted according to the assumptions of a given piece. The French artist brought concrete, palpable sound events which are recognised from the first hearing into the sphere of musical art. Magnetic tape, editing techniques, the search for new sounds and expression turned Schaeffer's "noises" into experimental music. The form was called 'concrete' by contrast to music that was first concocted in the head of a composer and then transcribed into a score.  

Introducing the first performance of Schaeffer's Concert de bruits on the French National Radio on October 5th, 1948, the radio host quoted the man of the hour:

Let's open our ears, equipped with precise instruments for enlarging, speeding up, slowing down, unlike the eyes, which require a microscope. […] It turns out to be impossible to strip sounds of their dramatic nature, of their capacity to create moods and symbolic meanings. No effort can impose on them an abstract quality.

But musical tradition kept having a strong hold on the innovators. The first compositions of the Experimental Studio of the Polish Radio were published in the form of scores. Włodzimierz Kotoński's *Study For One Cymbal Stroke*was among the pieces brought out by the publishing house Polskie Wydawnictwo Muzyczne.





Krzysztof Penderecki and Eugeniusz Rudnik at the Experimental Studio of the Polish Radio, April 1972, photograph from Ludwik Erhardt's book "Spotkania z Krzysztofem Pendereckim" (Meetings with Penderecki)
Filters were employed to convert the sound of the cymbals into six bands of different widths and then transposed into eleven heights. The technique was carried out in a strict manner, making use of scales. One had eleven scales and sorted the samples according to length, another had the same number of scales and was dynamic and yet another had six scales and differentiated articulations.

Traditional sound matter was torn away from its instrumental source. What was left, however, were elements of composition written on the staff in the form of a score.

Whether the innovators were planning on going through with their ideas differently is unknown. If that were the case, it would mean that they felt the need to leave space for interpretation. The plan to create new sound versions of those historical scores is coming to fruition.



*Microstructures* from 1963, Włodzimierz Kotoński showed a similar approach to composition. Unlike *Study For One Cymbal Stroke*, *Microstructures *was devoid of illustrative substance. The piece was built from recorded sounds of strokes on glass, wood and metal objects cut into very short centimetre long fragments containing an attack and a part of the reverb. These particles, the micro ingredients of a sound puzzle, were then mixed and randomly put together in slightly longer sections. The sequence was copied, sometimes shortened and assembled together into loops of irregular lengths.

Four to eight pieces were later matched together into one layer, thus creating a "micro structure", a type of "sound cloud" (as the composer called it), vibrating on the inside, dynamic, containing from a dozen or so to several dozen occurrences per second. Much like in the earlier *Study ...*, the structures were also transported into different heights. It was through tests and trials that they found their place in the over five minute long piece. Ergo, all the complicated compositional procedures underwent a largely spontaneous auditory judgement.

There are subtle technological differences between the making of *Study...*and *Microstructures*. For the former, elements of a highly accurate and rather traditional dodecaphony technique (which made use of traditional instruments) were used. The method of the latter meant avoiding any type of sorting the material, resorting to spontaneous creation instead, though analogies to writing on staves can still be made.



There was an aleotoric element to it. In the case of composition for tape this "controlled" aleotorism or chance required the pre-selection of sound structures at a certain stage of their sorting. Another possibility was to base the creative process on trial and error which promoted the search for emotions, moods and messages in the abstract sound form. *Microstructures *did just that.

*Made of noises: Dobrowolski's Passacaglia*
Andrzej Dobrowolski, author of two flagship compositions of the Experimental Studio: *Muzyka na taśmę magnetofonową i obój solo *(Music for  Magnetic Tape and Solo Oboe) from 1965 and *Muzyka na taśmę magnetofonową i fortepian solo* (Music for Magnetic Tape and Solo Piano) from 1971, also composed *Passacaglia* which shows the extent to which traditions were still entrenched in the composition techniques of the pioneers of electroacoustic music.

*Passacaglia *is a musical form with a recurring melody in which the bass repeats the same harmonic pattern throughout the piece. The rest of the composition is an assembly of variations of that thematic structure. Andrzej Dobrowolski attempted to build an exact Baroque structure from bruitist materials which were different kinds of noises.

The piece derived from the score to a play by Maria Konopnicka called *Szkice z przeszłości* (Sketches from the Past) performed in a theatre in Białystok in 1960. Its starting point was five drum noises which were recast into a collection of forty quasi-percussive occurrences which could not longer be associated with their initial instrumental nature. The samples were given different rhythms, they were placed on an frequency axis and transposed by changing the speed of the tape for example.

Andrzej Dobrowolski's *Passacaglia *is subtitled "for forty out of five", a reference to the five initial drum noises from which forty sound objects were derived from.

*Electronic psalm: Penderecki's Psalmus 1961*
Electroacoustic music differs from traditional instrumental and vocal pieces but also espouses their creative process in its own. Krzysztof Penderecki's *Psalmus 1961* is a perfect example thereof.





Krzysztof Penderecki in Dębica, 1969, photo: Wojciech Plewiński / Forum
Among the composer's best known pieces are *Psalms of David* for mixed choir, string instruments and percussion (1958), *Strophes* for soprano, voice (reciting) and ten instruments (1959) and *Dimensions of Time and Silence *for mixed choir of 40 voices, strings and percussion (1959-60). Some of his pieces were purely instrumental (*Threnody *and* Anaklasis*) but the vocal element, which would later become the dominating element of the oratorical works, was already strong. *Psalmus 1961*, the only autonomous and non-illustrative piece also had a clearly noticeable vocal element. Earlier, the Experimental Studio developed the composer's film scores and in time he created the three minute long *Ekecheiria *which was played at the opening of the 1972 Summer Olympics in Munich.

*Psalmus 1961* arose from spoken or sung vowels and consonants of different length and intensity. With a rich selection of sounds, the composer used a drafted score as a type of ideogram. Much like Kotoński's *Microstructures *which would appear two years later, the definitive piece resulted from spontaneous disposition of the sound material, a process of sorting of the edited, transposed, and filtered material.

Two things can be said of the work. On the one hand it is an expression of the composer's interest in the new media, on the other, it reveals his attachment to tradition. The title - *Psalmus 1961* - indicated the contemporary technological context in the centuries-long tradition of psalms in music. Another idea that Penderecki relocated into instrumental music was the underlining of clusters in the score.

*One of two sources: Dobrowolski's Music for Tape No 1*
When it comes to the first works of Włodzimierz Kotoński, Andrzej Dobrowolski and Krzysztof Penderecki, the starting materials were homogeneous – a set of strikes of a medium sized stick on Turkish cymbals (Włodzimierz Kotoński's *Study For One Cymbal Stroke*), sounds of strikes on glass, wood and metal objects (Włodzimierz Kotoński's *Microstructures*), five percussion sounds (Andrzej Dobrowolski's *Passacaglia*), sung or spoken vocal sounds (Krzysztof Penderecki's *Psalmus 1961*).



Other compositions created in the Experimental Studio came to life on starting material of varying sources. Andrzej Dobrowolski's *Music for Tape No. 1 *is a good example. It had four sources: the sound of electronic generators, piano chords, sung sounds and resonating piano strings.

What was felt since the very beginnings of electroacoustic music was the need to cut back on the amount of audio material. In *Music for Magnetic Tape and Oboe Solo* from 1965, Andrzej Dobrowolski did exactly that. Not all the oboe sounds were made by playing it. What was also used was the beating of tabs and unconventional blowing. It was the wood and metal from which the oboe is built and the acoustic effects that brought musical value. The solo layer was the domain of the classic-sounding oboe.

Combining the oboe and tape, and the piano and tape later on (the aforementioned *Music for Magnetic Tape and Solo Piano *from 1971) with the use of virtuoso tenures for both pieces is but another expression of constant references to tradition - the concepts of performing in concert in this case. In Andrzej Dobrowolski's piece, the oboe can be active and explicit but also lyrical and pastoral as its nature dictates.

It's perhaps no coincidence that poly-sounds started to be introduced to the oboe technique at more or less the same time. This attempt to overcome the erstwhile perception about its possibilities was undertaken by Witold Szalonek in *Four Monologues for Solo Oboe* from 1966. Dobrowolski's actions were different. For *Music for Magnetic tape and Solo Oboe *he juxtaposed the layer of tape with the classically played oboe.

*Towards radio documentary: Rudnik's Collage*
From the beginning, the Experimental Studio of the Polish Radio sought to introduce composers to technology through so-called "guides". This is where the engineer Eugeniusz Rudnik and the sound director Bohdan Mazurek came into play. The former started working for the Experimental Studio in 1957, the latter in 1962 and they both began dabbing with their own compositions early on.





Eugeniusz Rudnik, still from "15 Corners of the World", photo: Ula Klimek / UNSOUND'12 / www.15corners.com
Eugeniusz Rudnik was not educated in the art of classical composition and thus saw the wide spectrum of possibilities offered by the technology of the Experimental Studio. One of his first works was *Collage *from 1965. The composition was based on the electric hum of the amplifier of a Telefunk lamp console. He commented on the project in a radio show,

It's the overblown music of the apparatus on which I performed all those precise, squeaky clean, sterile sounds. If you open the muffler a little wider, the console starts to whirr and tremble. There's a pulse, there's the subconscious gurgling of the blood in the arteries and veins which we don't hear on a daily basis. You have to close the human in an insulated room to make him hear himself. I recorded that soul, that pulse, that filth, that misfortune of the engineers and called it my work. I gave it a title and said: this is Eugeniusz Rudnik's composition. It can be classified to the great big branch of bruitism, the music of buzzing sounds, rotten materials, music made from non-precious sounds. 

That was not the sole component of the composition. What becomes recognisable are characteristic mid-60s radio broadcasts: dance music and a statement by a blasé civil servant expressing the country's concern about the economic situation. Eugeniusz Rudnik used those elements creatively and critically towards the regime.

*Schaeffer's Assemblage*
Even the most avant-garde composers still yearned for the possibility to interpret music through instruments. Bogusław Schaeffer's *Assemblage *(joining, filling, mixing in French) brought together edited and sorted previously recorded pieces on the violin, the piano played by the artist himself. And so, instrumental sounds found a lasting place at the Experimental Studio. *Assemblage* is an anti-thesis of *Electronic Symphony*, created at the same time. What contrasts the two pieces is the role of the sound engineer. Schaeffer comments,





Bogusław Schaeffer, photo: Eugeniusz Helbert / Forum
In the *Symphony*, the sound material shaped by the sound engineer is not fully a reflection of the way of thinking of the microformal composer. Therefore during the act of composition and creating of the *Symphony*, I came up with the idea to create its anti-thesis - music created entirely by the composer, put together from elements which give only him information about how he is shaping music by himself in all the registers.

*Assemblage* was recorded with a special editing technique from a couple dozen of only slightly deformed, violin and piano "emotiographs." The sound is therefore authentic: this is how the composer plays, feels and understands his music (this refers in particular to the rhythmic articulatory sphere and the so-called aesthetic of instrumental sound). But to give the whole a formal consistency, in the last phase of composing, the artist used a stereo without processing the material. In opposition to the *Symphony*, *Assemblage* remains an authentic instrumental composition. This is how, through natural sounds, composer's emotions were introduced into electroacoustic music.

Almost every piece that saw the light of day in the early years of the Experimental Studio of the Polish Radio marked a new chapter in the history of technology and aesthetics. New and divergent paths which would take shape years later in different songs were being laid down.



_Author: Marek Zwyrzykowski, translator Mai Jones 04/07/2014_





Marek Zwyrzykowski, photo:
Wojciech Kusiński / Polskie Radio
_Marek Zwyrzykowski is a journalist and musicologist who graduated from the University of Warsaw in 1977. He has been cooperating with Musical Editorial Board of the Polish Radio since 1978. Since the 2004 merger of the Experimental Studio with Channel Two Polish Radio, he heads the production of electroacoustic music production._

_He is the author of musical auditions and dozens of interviews (with Krzysztof Penderecki, Wojciech Kilar, Andrzej Wajda, Jan Krenz,  Antoni Wit, James  MacMillan). His radio work has a focus on electroacoustic music and since 1990 he has been broadcasting the programme Hortus musicus - hortus electronicus on Channel Two Polish Radio._

_He has been awarded with the Hungarian Radio award for the radio show Béla Bartók -  sketch for a portrait (1981) and the Polish Radio award for a radio series on Karol Szymanowski (1982). In 2013 he received the Polish Radio Golden Microphone.

Electroacoustic Music in Poland_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*‘Otoimplant’ – the most exciting concept developed by young Polish scientist*
*‘Otoimplant’ – an innovative middle ear prosthesis has been named as the most exciting idea presented by a young Polish scientist in a recent contest organised by Polish Embassy in Tokyo, Japan and the Ministry of Science and Higher Education. In recognition of the achievement, its author – DSc Magdalena Ziąbka of the Faculty of Materials Science and Ceramics – has been invited to take part in Japan’s largest science forum: Science Agora.*

As part of the activities undertaken by the Polish Embassy in Tokyo under the Polish Science Year scheme, the capital of Japan is about to host the ‘Science is Freedom’ Exhibition, presenting 25 most prominent achievements of Polish science in recent years. The Grand Opening of the Exhibition was held on 13 March and was accompanied by a contest, where the invited public consisting predominantly of guests representing Japanese companies, universities and research institutes could learn about the most innovative concepts as well as successful implementations deployed by young (aged under 35) Polish scientists. The Japanese visitors watched short movies produced and sent in by the contestants. Both the format of the presentation as well as the scope of the accomplishment were left at the discretion of the young scientists, yet preference was given to science projects. The contest was met with great interest from the public, who were impressed by the high level of technological solutions as well as the innovative potential of the featured ideas. After seeing all films, the public voted for the best project. 

DSc Magdalena Ziąbka will fly to Tokyo to take part in Science Agora to be held in November 2018. In addition to covering the costs of travel and accommodation, Polish Embassy in Tokyo will offer assistance with practical arrangements during her stay in the Japanese capital.

‘Otoimplant’ is a middle ear prosthesis developed from bio-stable thermoplastic polymers containing antibacterial modifying additive in the form of silver nanoparticles. The implant enables reconstruction of auditory ossicles in the middle ear cavity and effectively eliminates bacterial infections. The research team led by DSc Magdalena Ziąbka is working on the project under the ‘Lider’ Programme financed by the National Centre for Research and Development.

Watch the clip with the presentation of DSc Magdalena Ziąbka’s achievements (including the Otoimplant Project) entered for the contest. 


‘Otoimplant’ – the most exciting concept developed by young Polish scientist


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Incredible achievement of polish sailors. Khatarsis circumnavigated Antarctica*

font size  
Print 
Email





„We are on the finishing post in Hobart”-said the captain Mariusz Koper, who was in charge of eight-people-crew of Katharsis II. The yacht reached the capitol of Tasmania on April 5th, after 102 days and 23 hours of leaving Cape Town in RPA on December 23rd.

The Polish accomplished one of the biggest achievement in the history of world sailing circumnavigated Antarctica nonstop. In Hobart they were welcomed by representatives of polish community, honourable consul Ed Krezmer, the World Sailing Speed Record Council, and management of Royal Yacht Club of Tasmania-copromoters of prestigious regatta Sydney-Hobart, as well as numerous media.

*NO ONE HAVE DONE IT BEFORE.*

-Our primary challenge was to circumnavigated Antarctica nonstop on a sailing yacht. In the previous years there were several attempts of doing so, but no one succeded.

During 103 days the yacht  sailed total 15 853 sea miles (29 360 km), but the loop  around Antarctica itself was 10 200 sea miles long (18 920 km) and it took 72 days and 5 hours to finish it.

The crew was:  Mariusz Koper –the captain and Michał Barasiński, Tomasz Grala, Ireneusz Kamiński, Robert Kibart, Piotr Kukliński, Hanna Leniec, Wojciech Małecki i Magdalena Żuchelkowska. 


Incredible achievement of polish sailors. Khatarsis circumnavigated Antarctica


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

_Dr. Walter M. Golaski_
*Historical Marker Dedication*
*Dr. Walter Golaski (1913-1996)*




​ 

In 2013 the Pennsylvania Historical and Museum Commission approved an historical marker to honor Dr. Walter Golaski, engineer and inventor who was a leading pioneer in manufacturing knitted Dacron blood-vessel replacements. A Drexel University graduate, he was also a philanthropist who devoted much time and energy to establishing closer ties between the United States and Poland through cultural and scholarly exchange. Though a Philadelphian, he was Chairman of the Board at the Kosciuszko Foundation in New York during the years 1973-1982. The dedication ceremony took place on: Saturday, May 17, 2014, near the intersection of 34th Street and Lancaster Avenue in Philadelphia, Drexel University campus. 

Historical Marker Dedication Pictures by Peter Obst 

*Bio for Dr. Walter M. Golaski*
(August 12, 1913 - September 22, 1996)
Scientist, Engineer, Polonia activist 

Walter Golaski (born: 1913 in Torrington, Connecticut; died: in Overbrook, PA in 1996 at the age of 83) was an American Mechanical-Bio-Medical Engineer best known for developing Dense Knit Dacron Vascular Prostheses, which were the first practical artificial blood vessel replacements. 

*Early life and education* 

At 16, during the Great Depression, he took a job as a needle mechanic at the Torrington Company, a knitting needle manufacturer, where he soon developed new ideas for the automatic needle manufacturing industry. In 1939, Torrington transferred him to Philadelphia and promoted him to manager, and he enrolled in Drexel University's (then known as Drexel Institute of Technology) Mechanical Engineering evening school. He graduated in 1946; Drexel later honored him with many alumni awards. In 1968 he received an honorary degree from Alliance College. 

*Inventions* 

In 1940, Golaski developed a process for rebuilding hosiery machines to enable the knitting industry to make the switch from silk to nylon. In 1945 he opened the Bearing Products Company and with the profits later in 1956 bought and reorganized the Overbrook Knitting Corporation in order to convert existing machinery to produce full fashioned knitted sweaters. He was granted 10 American, 1 British and 2 Canadian patents. In 1956 he acquired the manufacturing facilities of the Charles Cooper Company and the Acme Needle Company; in 1962 he became the owner of the Royersford Needle Works. 

Golaski is best known for the product he developed next, the densely knit Dacron arteries, which he sold through his company Golaski Laboratories. Until this invention, the available replacement blood vessels were stiff, woven, and not sufficiently porous. The Golaski graft offered patients longer life expectancy than any other on the market. 

Golaski's business flourished after his invention, but he never forgot his ancestral heritage (he was born and raised in Connecticut but his parents immigrated to the US from Poland). He served as Chairman of the Kosciuszko Foundation. In "which [he] encouraged the exchange of students and scholars between the United States and Poland." He helped show Poland in a positive light to America in that "Americans of all ethnic backgrounds were encouraged to participate in the Foundation's programs and experience Polish culture directly." 

*Personal life* 

Golaski had a wife named Helene Dolores Golaski who died in 1968. They had a daughter named Michelle. When Helene died, he donated a painting called "Young Lady at the Fireplace" (signed 1882, Wladyslaw Czachorski) to the Kosciusko Foundation. He later married Alexandra Budna Golaski with whom he had three children, Alexandra, John Paul and Edmund. 

Great Men and Women of Polish Descent


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Stanley Dudrick: Total Parenteral Nutrition*
FEBRUARY 28, 2017

They guy who, unbeknownst to me, directed much of the many late nights I was on call for three years, comes up as number 42 of the fifty most influential doctors in history which we are going through.

*Stanley Dudrick M.D.* painstakingly invented and improved total parenteral nutrition (TPN) to the point it actually could be used in medicine and not cause more problems than it solved.

What do we, today, owe to the people who have gone on before to make our lives, and those of our children, safer, healthier and more enjoyable to live? We’ve already thought about many in this series: treatment of burns, discovering circulation, discovering germs, saving blue babies.

*Stanley Dudrick (1935-   ) – #42
From Beagles to Babies—A Living Legend*
Before Dr. Dudrick’s work there were many infants and children who we had to watch literally starve to death because something was preventing their bowels from absorbing nutrition.

*“Catch-22” of Infant Nutrition*
In probably the earliest known example of “catch-22,” nearly any insult to a child’s intestine often killed them; because, in order to heal, the bowel needs nutrition and it can’t bring in what it needs because it’s not working. Same goes for premature births.

Truly, just years before I went to medical school (in other words not that long ago), the best hope we had was to put the tiniest of tubes into a baby’s stomach and have a pump drip the weakest of formula continually at the lowest of rates just hoping against hope that we might be able to “sneak” some nutrition into the baby without doing more damage to the gut and preventing it from healing.

We did have IV sugar water and we knew exactly how many calories it took to live and grow which was was the rub. IVs can only be so strong with glucose calories before you “burn” the veins and damage the kidneys. And IVs can only go so fast before you flood the heart and damage the kidneys. And what about fats and proteins? They’re critical to healing, how do you get them in? Even the smallest “glob” of fat can clog an artery damage a kidney or cause a stroke; and, well, proteins. We all know how sticky, clumpy, bindy and cloggy proteins are—they’ll damage the kidneys _and _the liver!

*Early Life and Education of Stanley Dudrick*



Young Dr. Stanley Dudrick, Medical student to “living legend”
Much of the late night hours in my residency was sitting with a calculator and using all the charts and calculations needed in order to design a specific “hyper-al” program for a child who couldn’t, for some reason, eat. And it was all down to the work of Dr. Dudrick.

He was born April 9th 1935 in the coal mining town of Nanticoke Pennsylvania to first generation Americans. Both his sets of grandparents emigrated from Poland and were basically indentured servants imported by the industry to mine coal. They mined for more than 40 years in addition to raising cattle and farming in order to be self-sufficient. Somehow they miraculously lived into their 80s.

His father and uncles all had to work in the mines once they were 13 until they were 21. His father and uncle studied on their own for a high-school equivalent education and both went to University of Penn. It was the depression, so his father with a family became an accountant while his uncle became a lawyer.

He was the first-born to his parents, with a large family and describes having _“about 14 sets of parents”_ all extremely interested in his success. He graduated from high-school in 1953 while also becoming skilled in all self-sufficiency lessons of farming. He and his dad personally built a 4-room home with a hand-dug basement when he was 12.

When he was six, his _“kind, salt-of-the-earth”_ mother contracted Rheumatic Fever in the days before penicillin and all of his relatives prepared him to be able to accept her death. He remembers the respect his family showed to the doctors telling him in reverent voices that he had to take a bath, put on his Sunday clothes and be a good boy because _“the doctors are coming today.”_

The doctors back then acted like the kind of men his family told them they were. The visits of the two general practitioners and the rheumatologist who made house calls made a lasting impression. _“They would spend a minute or two with me and then sit administering to my mother’s needs and I was very impressed with their demeanor—great role models for me.”_

He gave their concern and care the credit for his mother’s survival and it was their unmistakable compassion that settled his decision, by the age of seven, to become _“one of them”_ and he never really wavered.

*“Predestined” Medical Education*



From Beagles to Babies, Dr,. Stanley Dudrick and Total Parenteral Nutrition
Dr. Dudrick was an intelligent boy and apparently superbly personable as well. A congressman visited his high-school in his senior year and was so impressed with him that he offered to appoint him to West Point Naval Academy. He did take the tests and “drills” and received acceptance.

However, as a high-school senior, he called and asked for an appointment to see the dean of the medical school at the University of Pennsylvania where he had hoped to be able to go. He wanted to merely ask if he could still go to medical school at Penn if he accepted the appointment to West Point.

Dr. John McK. Mitchell, a pediatrician, informally spoke with him then asked _“what do you want from me today?”_ Dudrick asked his question and after a thoughtful moment was basically told yes but why would you want to spend eight years learning how to kill people first?

If you get yourself prepared for medical school, the dean told him, _“If I’m still alive I’d like to see you apply here, and we’ll talk about it.”_

Dudrick gave up his appointment, graduated Cum Laude in 1957 from Franklin and Marshall in Lancaster and made application to to medical school, including “Penn.” He was accepted to his second choice but hadn’t even received an interview at Penn.

He called the deans office and the secretary remembered him. She said that the dean had been so impressed with him at his previous visit that he wrote a note in his file: _“If this young man ever applies to medical school here, take him.”_ They had discussed his application and were told that he didn’t even need an interview so they hadn’t offered him one—he had basically been accepted three years prior.

He graduated from Penn in 1961, was chief resident in Surgery at Penn until 1967, joined the faculty and worked up the ranks to full professor of surgery within five years.

*Professional Career*



Dr. Stanley Dudrick, Living Legend award
In 1967, baby Kelleen arrived at the Children’s Hospital of Pennsylvania (CHOP) with a catastrophic congenital anomaly that prevented her from oral feeding and committed her to certain death. By then Dudrick had honed the techniques of parenteral nutrition on beagles enough to have also used it on six adults; which made him the three-and-a-half pound baby’s _“only hope.”_

He worked with the baby’s doctors through four-times-a-day setbacks, innovations and successes for over a month and a half to bring her weight up to almost 7 pounds. Then, as well as now, considered a complete miracle.

The number of lives of children that have been saved by his innovative technique is estimated at over 10 million, and the benefit to adults with a range of conditions is no less substantial.

His development of Total Parenteral Nutrition has been described as *one of the four most significant accomplishments in the history of the development of modern surgery*—along with asepsis and antisepsis, antibiotic therapy and anesthesia.

Additionally, it’s been acknowledged as *one of the three most important advancements in surgery during the past century*—along with open heart surgery and organ transplantation.

*Later life:*
Dr Dudrick is the recipient of more than 120 honors and awards and was recently named a _“Living Legend”_ by the International Society of Small Bowel Transplantation.

Stanley Dudrick: Total Parenteral Nutrition


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

HISTORICAL ESSAY
*Poplawski, Stephen J. 1885 - 1956*

 PRINT
 EMAIL A FRIEND
 FACEBOOK
 TWITTER
 MORE...





inventor of the electric blender; born in Poland on Aug. 14, 1885, he emigrated at age 9 with his parents to Racine, Wis. In 1918 he founded Stephens Tool Co. and in 1919 was hired by Arnold Electric Co. to develop an automatic malted milk mixer for use in restaurants (Racine being home of Horlick Malted Milk). In 1922 he filed a patent "for the first mixer of my design having an agitating element mounted in a base and adapted to be drivingly connected with the agitator in the cup when the cup was placed in a recess in the top of the base." During the 1920s he filed several patents for such machines and Arnold became a leader in their manufacture. In 1926 that firm was sold to Hamilton Beach Manufacturing Co. of Racine, and Poplawski joined their staff. In 1933 he began working on his own time to create a blender for home rather than commercial use, ultimately forming Stephens Electric Co., and in 1940 he patented a household mixer for family kitchens. On January 28, 1946, this machine was named the "Osterizer" when Poplawski sold his business to the John Oster Manufacturing Co. He retired in 1946 after this sale, and died in Racine on Dec. 9, 1956.

Poplawski, Stephen J. 1885 - 1956 | Wisconsin Historical Society


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Canute (I), byname Canute the Great, Danish Knut, or Knud, den Store, Norwegian Knut den Mektige, (died Nov. 12, 1035), Danish king of England (1016–35), of Denmark (as Canute II; 1019–35), and of Norway (1028–35), who was a power in the politics of Europe in the 11th century, respected by both emperor and pope. Neither the place nor the date of his birth is known.

Canute was the grandson of the Polish ruler Mieszko I on his mother’s side. As a youth he accompanied his father, Sweyn I Forkbeard, king of Denmark, on his invasion of England in 1013. Canute was left in charge of the fleet at Gainsborough, Lincolnshire, and it was probably then that he met Aelfgifu, daughter of an ealdorman (chief officer) of Northumbria who had been murdered with King Aethelred II’s connivance in 1006; she bore him two sons, Sweyn and Harold. Sweyn I Forkbeard was accepted as king of England by the end of 1013 but died in February 1014, and the English invited Aethelred to return. Canute and the men of Lindsey planned a combined expedition, but Canute deserted his allies at Easter and sailed to Denmark, putting his hostages, savagely mutilated, ashore at Sandwich. In 1015 he returned and began a long struggle with Aethelred’s son Edmund IIIronside. Earl Uhtred of Northumbria submitted to Canute in 1016 and was murdered in his hall. After Aethelred died in April 1016, the English witan (council) elected Canute king at Southampton, but those councillors who were in London, with the citizens, elected Edmund. Canute won a victory at Ashingdon, Essex, on October 18, and the kingdom was then divided; but Edmund died on November 30, and Canute succeeded to the whole.

Canute’s first actions were ruthless: he gave Englishmen’s estates to his Danish followers as rewards; he engineered the death of Edmund’s brother Eadwig; and he had some prominent Englishmen killed or outlawed. Edmund’s infant sons, however, eventually reached an asylum in Hungary. Already in 1016, Canute had given the earldom of Northumbria to the Norwegian Viking Eric of Hlathir, and in 1017 he put the renowned Viking chief Thorkell the Tall over East Anglia. Yet Canute did not rule like a foreign conqueror for long: by 1018 Englishmen were holding earldoms in Wessex and Mercia. The Danish element in his entourage steadily decreased. Thorkell was outlawed in 1021, and, during the rest of the reign, of his three most influential advisers only one was a Dane. Canute paid off most of his fleet in 1018, and the Danes and the English reached an agreement at Oxford, one authority adding “according to Edgar’s law.” A draft of the treaty survives, written in the style of Archbishop Wulfstan of York, who later drew up Canute’s laws, mainly based on previous legislation. It is likely that it was Wulfstan who aroused in the young Canute an ambition to emulate the best of his English predecessors, especially King Edgar. Canute proved an effective ruler who brought internal peace and prosperity to the land. He became a strong supporter and a generous donor to the church, and his journey to Rome was inspired by religious as well as diplomatic motives. He needed English support against external dangers. King Aethelred’s sons were in Normandy, and Canute married their mother, Emma, in 1017 to prevent her brother, Duke Richard II, from espousing their cause. English forces helped to secure Canute’s position in Scandinavia in 1019, when he went to Denmark to obtain the throne on his brother’s death; in 1023, when the outlawed Thorkell was causing trouble; and again in 1026 when his regent in Denmark, Ulf Jarl, the husband of his sister Estrid, joined the king of Norway and the king of Sweden in a coalition against Denmark. Though Canute was defeated at the Battle of the Holy River, Sweden, terms were made. Scandinavian sources attribute to Canute the death of Ulf soon afterward. Canute fomented with bribes the unrest of Norwegian landowners against their king, Olaf II Haraldsson, and was able to drive him out in 1028. He put Norway in charge of Haakon, son of Eric of Hlathir, and, after Haakon’s death, of his concubine Aelfgifu and their son Sweyn. Olaf attempted to return in 1030 but fell at Stiklestad. Aelfgifu and Sweyn became unpopular and fled to Denmark in 1035 before Canute’s death.

In England, peace was broken only by Canute’s expedition to Scotland in 1027, by which he secured recognition from three of the Scottish kings. English trade profited by Canute’s control of the Baltic trade route. On his pilgrimage to Rome, timed for him to attend the coronation of the Holy Roman emperor Conrad II in 1027, he secured from the latter and other princes whom he met reductions in tolls for English traders and pilgrims. Denmark benefited from his friendly relations with the emperor, who surrendered Schleswig and territory north of the Eider River when negotiations were begun for the marriage of the emperor’s son Henry to Canute’s daughter Gunhild.

Neither Canute’s illegitimate son Harold, who ruled England until 1040, nor his legitimateson Hardecanute, who succeeded to Denmark in 1035 and to England in 1040, inherited his qualities. The English reverted to their old royal line in 1042, and Denmark passed to Sweyn II, son of Earl Ulf and Estrid.

Canute (I) | king of England, Denmark, and Norway


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Polish-born playwright wins Pulitzer Prize*
17.04.2018 09:30
Polish-born playwright Martyna Majok has won the 2018 Pulitzer Prize for Drama for her work "Cost of Living."





Photo: Free-Photos/piaxabay.com/CC0 Creative Commons

The drama was hailed by the jury as “an honest, original work that invites audiences to examine diverse perceptions of privilege and human connection through two pairs of mismatched individuals: a former trucker and his recently paralyzed ex-wife, and an arrogant young man with cerebral palsy and his new caregiver.”

“I tried to tell the story of our contacts with people and the need for such relationships,” Majok told Poland's PAP news agency about the play.

Majok migrated to the United States with her family at age five. Her plays, which include _Ironbound _and _John, Who’s Here from Cambridge_, have been staged in cities such as New York, Washington and Chicago.

She has received many prizes, among them the Charles MacArthur Award, the Lanford Wilson Award and the David Calicchio Emerging American Playwright Prize.

Polish-born playwright wins Pulitzer Prize


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

*Bless You! Polish Film by Paulina Ziolkowska Wins at 2018 Berlinale*
Written by ZF Team

Category: Awards & Prizes
 Published: 24 February 2018






Paulina Ziolkowska won a special mention at the 68th Berlin Festival (competition: Generation KPlus) for her student film Bless You!

Polish animation director  Paulina Ziolkowska scored a victory with her latest, 5-minute short, _Bless You!_ (Na zdrowie!). The Youth Jury in the Competition Generation 14plus section of the 2018 Berlin Film Festival  (Jascha Katjana Richer, Lilly Rinklebe, Zoe Rentmeister, Rosa Nietzsche, Robert Schlücker, Joseph Askar Schönfelder, Jonathan Auer) gave the film (shown at world premiere) a Special Mention.

Ziolkowska is also the director of the festival favorite animation short _Oh! Mother_  [watch an excerpt here] . Her new short  is described thus:

After her Warning: contagious! Germs fly around wildly in the hustle and bustle of urban life. You stand next to the wrong nose, and it happens in a flash. You can even get a dose during an innocent flirt with your potential sweetheart. And what happens if you keep on infecting yourself? - Film synopsis

The jury verdict: _A very accomplished, poetic, lyrical and dense piece of art. Showing that bodies blend into the sea of humanity, individuality is not under our control – a sneeze can be a body snatcher._





Paulina Ziolkowska (b.1988, Wroclaw, Poland) started History of Art studies at Wroclaw Uniwersity. In 2008 she began Graphic Design at Academy of Art and Design in Wroclaw and in 2011animation studies at The Polish National Film School in Łódź. _Bless You!_  is co-financed by the Polish Film institute

Bless You! Polish Film by Paulina Ziolkowska Wins at 2018 Berlinale


----------



## Taz

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> At 14:15 on 30 August in 1939, ORP Blyskawica Bid Poland Farewell.
> It will be [75] years this August when on this day the now famous Polish Naval Destroyer, the
> ORP Blyskawica sailing out of the Port of Gdynia sent a farewell message to the Polish
> Naval Headquarters and Poland:
> *"SZCZĘŚĆ BOŻE KU CHWALE OJCZYZNY"*
> On the departing ships bridge standing next to the commanding
> officer, Signalist Petty Officer, Polish Naval Reserve Stefan
> Wesolowski on orders from Captain Wlodzimierz Kodrebski sent
> this deeply moving signal to Poland on the eve of the start of WWII.
> Little did we know at that time what horrors awaited us and the Polish
> people for almost seven years?
> 
> The Polish Navy at that moment initiated OPERATION PEKIN which
> directed the Polish naval flotilla to sail in secret to England and
> become part of the British Naval force for the duration of the war.
> 
> On the 1st of September at 17:35 the small Polish fleet arrived at
> Liege England to start is operations against Nazi Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> The following is a story of one of the 197 crew members of ORP
> Blyskawica whose experience and destiny ended as a citizen of the
> United States via battles of the North Atlantic, Narvik, Normandy,
> Sicily and the Pacific.
> Stefan Wesolowski in 1940
> There are few times in our lives when human beings appear who incorporate all of the
> flamboyance, courage, and virtue that we all aspire to within ourselves, particularly as during
> the chaotic and dangerous years of World War II. The combination of these traits are
> nonexistent in the development of our modern society today which is based more on cynicism
> than faith, more on personal gratification than an exaltation of the spirit for the common good;
> a loss of moral fiber in the face of adversity. Tom Brokaw in his book, THE GREATEST
> GENERATION eludes to this unselfish love of country and sacrifice. In his second book, THE
> GREATEST GENERATIONS SPEAKS he mentions Captain Stefan P. Wesolowski.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Stefan P. Wesolowski 1980
> It seems today that the magnificent accomplishments and
> aspirations of the world during the 19th and early 20th centuries
> have been replaced now by an engulfing sense of self-indulgence
> and weakening moral responsibility and self-discipline. Yet, we
> cannot despair for the human race when we are fortunate enough to
> come across the story of human beings that fulfill all of the loftiest of
> humanity’s aspirations. We all live by examples, good or bad, of
> human endeavor. Here is an example of one story that soars to its
> highest form of human behavior and achievement.
> 
> Ian A. Millar, an American Naval Historian noted in an article on
> Captain Stefan P. Wesolowski, the following; " Heroes sometimes
> attain this exalted status not as the result of a single act, but rather
> through a career of outstanding accomplishment that earn them this
> honor. Heroes may come and go, but very often we read about an
> individual whose values and fortitude reflect that which we as
> freedom loving people admire. Such is the story of Captain Stefan
> P. Wesolowski who fought for freedom from the age of nine. One
> must admire the convictions of a man like this, and too his heroic
> service. Beyond this I find great admiration for him and his
> perseverance in service while his family remained in the German
> occupied land of his birth, Poland".
> SOLDIER OF POLAND AT 9, CORPORAL AT 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Stefan Ogonczyk Wesolowski was born on January 31,
> 1909 in Warsaw during the occupation of Poland by Czarist Russia.
> His family background dates back to old Polish nobility and is one
> that is steeped in patriotism. The Wesolowski family took an active
> part in the service of the Polish-Lithuanian Kingdom, at the very
> height of Polish historical strength in Central Europe.
> 
> His father, Lucjan participated in the Revolution of 1905 and his
> grandfather, Seweryn took part in the January Uprising of 1863
> against Russia. The great-grandfather, Jozef, participated in the
> November Uprising of 1830. Since 1792, twenty-two members of
> the Wesolowski family received Poland’s highest decoration for
> military valor, the Order of the Virtuti Militari.
> 
> Stefan Wesolowski followed in this family tradition of patriotism at
> the early age of 9 when he ran away from home to join Pilsudski’s
> Legions. In 1918 at the age when most children are concerned with
> toys and not national issues, Stefan participated as a soldier in the
> Polish War of Independence. For his services, primarily as a scout,
> during this turbulent period of Polish military history, Stefan
> Wesolowski received Poland’s highest honor for valor and gallantry
> under fire. He was awarded the Order of Virtuti Militari for the
> defense of Lwow where he was instrumental in taking and holding a
> strategic position. He received the second highest decoration, the
> Cross of Valor for his military contributions during the 3rd Silesian
> Uprising. There he conducted nightly reconnaissance operations
> across enemy lines camouflaged as a girl pulling a cow to pasture.
> No one suspected a little girl of military activity.
> Stefan Ogonczyk Wesolowski in 1918
> In addition to these decorations, Stefan Wesolowski was promoted to the rank of corporal at
> the tender age of 12, becoming the youngest noncommissioned officer in the history of Polish
> military services. He was later awarded decorations for Silesia, Wolyn and Lwow as an
> additional point of recognition for his military service in these campaigns.
> In spite of this valorous service in the land forces of the newly nascent Poland, Stefan Wesolowski’s future became
> intrinsically involved in his country’s naval forces. Having listened to intriguing stories of the sea, recounted by his
> comrades in arms, he left the ranks of the army after the Silesian campaign. Young Wesolowski traveled directly to
> Wejherowo where he joined the crew of the" Abdank", He later served on the "Gazolina" the first ship of the fledgling
> Polish Merchant Marine. He was the only Pole on the crew. The Captain asked Stefan to saw a Polish flag and in a
> short flag raising ceremony, Stefan raised the Polish flag on the first Polish Merchant Marine ship in over 350 years. In
> the spring of 1922 at the age of 13, Wesolowski decided to join the Polish Navy and was inducted with the rank of Petty
> Officer.
> 
> His first assignment was as a commander of a ten-man observation and communication post between Gdynia and
> Oksywie. By sheer weight of personality and experience he was able to overcome his age barrier with his men and they
> readily accepted his leadership. After a period of shore duty he served on various Polish naval ships as well as naval
> vessels of the French Navy. He served aboard "the Bourrasque", "Fortune" and "Condercet" of the French Navy This
> provided him with specialist training in range finding and communication in naval operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wesolowski with wife, Antonina, and sons
> Zdzislaw and Jeremii in 1938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding of Stefan and Antonina 1934
> After eight years of active duty with the Polish Navy, Wesolowski transferred to the naval reserve and returned to
> Merchant Marine duty. In 1930 upon receiving his captain’s diploma, Wesolowski became the skipper of the seagoing
> tug "Pollox" and became intimately Involved in the construction of the Polish port of Gdynia, assisting In the enormous
> dredging operations that involved the waterways in the port city of Wladyslawowo. In 1933 he joined the Gdynia Port
> Authority and served as a pilot at that facility.
> 
> In 1934 he married Antonina and two sons, Zdzislaw and Jeremii resulted from this happy union.
> 
> By 1936, Captain Wesolowski had become established in his naval career and life seemed to have taken a serene
> pattern of hard, but interesting work and the additional personal satisfaction of a happy married life. In 1938 Stefan and
> Antonina were looking for a retirement home having by then completed 20 years of government service. Little did they
> know that in Germany, a dictator had different plans for them and Poland.
> *THE SECOND WORLD WAR*
> Suddenly with the consolidation of power in Germany in the hands of Adolph Hitler, and the weakening response of the
> Western powers to his territorial demands, Poland found herself in a state of complete mobilization on August 24, 1939.
> The independence and tranquillity of his country, that he had fought so valiantly for in the 1918-1921 period, was now,
> only 21 years later, to be challenged once again by her ancient enemy, Germany.
> 
> Mobilized with the rest of the Polish forces, Captain Wesolowski received his assignment on board the Polish
> submarine ORP Orzel. However, neither this assignment nor the subsequent one on the destroyer ORP Wicher were
> successful since during the early, confusing aspects of the general mobilization both craft were by then fully crewed
> before his arrival. Interestingly and ironically, both of these vessels were sunk during the war. Finally, after the initial
> confusion of mobilization, Captain Wesolowski was assigned to the destroyer ORP Blyskawica as a signalist
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing the enormous odds against survival of the small Polish fleet against the overwhelming naval forces of Nazi
> Germany, the ORP Blyskawica, ORP Burza and ORP Grom with Wesolowski and others were ordered to leave the port
> of Oksywie and head on a straight course for England.
> 
> On the bridge of the Blyskawica with its captain Wlodzimierz Kodrebski was Petty Officer Stefan Wesolowski. Captain
> Kodrebski directed Wesolowski to send the following message bidding Poland and their countrymen goodbye at 1415
> on 30 August 1939, SZCZESC BOZE KU CHWALE OJCZYZNY.
> 
> None realized the agonizing years of separation from family and country that awaited them. For those who survived the
> agonies and frustrations of the Second World War, it would mean six years of separation from families and their
> beloved homeland.
> ORP Blyskawica - Please click on photo to read about this amazing vessel.
> *BATTLES IN THE ENGLISH CHANNEL AND NARVIK*
> On September 9th, 1939 the small Polish flotilla of destroyers entered Plymouth harbor after passing through the Baltic
> Sea, the Swedish Sound and the North Sea - always under pressure as primary targets of the German fleet. Assigned
> to North Sea patrols, now Petty Officer Stefan Wesolowski, remained with his ship for over a year, The winter of 1939
> was particularly terrible and exerted its toll on the health and lives of the men assigned this dangerous duty. On
> November 7th, 1939 the ORP Blyskawica was attacked by German aircraft, but fortunately survived the torpedo attack.
> In the spring of 1940 Hitler launched his attack against Norway and the Polish ships and an Army Brigade of Polish
> Highlanders were dispatched to Narvik to help in the defense of Norway. During the course of this disastrous battle the
> sister ship to the ORP Blyskawica, the ORP Grom, was bombed and sunk by the German Luftwaffe. However, both
> ships inflicted heavy damage to the German forces at Narvik by their intense bombarding of the shore. During the
> furious battle the ships were able to shoot down one of the German bomber that harassed the fleet and the army.
> 
> The ORP Blyskawica was damaged badly and among the many wounded in the battle for Narvik was Wesolowski who
> was ejected from his position at the antiaircraft gun turret by a bomb explosion. Wesolowski spotted the German aircraft
> and was first to fire upon it as it attacked the Blyskawica. His instantaneous firing at the plane a long distance away
> made the pilot drop the torpedo prematurely thereby the torpedo missed the ship by several feet. Upon returning to the
> home base in Plymouth he was hospitalized and never able to return to his ship.
> 
> For the Battle of Narvik, he earned his second Cross of Valor. Interestingly, on a visit to Poland after the war he was
> able to walk the decks of this valiant ship that survived the war. The ORP Blyskawica became a part of the Polish Naval
> Museum in Gdynia.
> *DUTY ON FRENCH NAVAL SHIPS*
> After a prolonged stay in the hospital, Wesolowski was returned to active duty and assigned to a French subchaser,
> The Chaser XV on July 26, 1940 as chief petty officer and assistant commander. He also served on the Chaser XI on
> several occasions when the other vessel was out of service. With the fall of France in 1941 the Polish Navy took over
> complete operation of these subchasers. Polish sailors flooded to Plymouth from all parts of Europe and the
> unavailability of ships forced them to serve with various other national naval forces fighting the war against the Hitler
> armies. Wesolowski volunteered for duty with the French subchasers and his valor in this most dangerous of naval
> operations earned him the Croix de Guerre. The responsibilities of these small vessels was to seek out German
> merchant shipping and submarines in the English Channel and La Manche areas. Coupled with the ever-dangerous
> military missions was the added problem of abominable weather conditions consisting of constant fog, rain, raw cold
> and snow.
> 
> The elements caused Wesolowski’s health to deteriorate rapidly and as a result he was declared unsuitable for further
> military activity. On August 8, 1941 Wesolowski was honorably discharged from active duty from the Polish Navy and
> reverted back to the Merchant Marine. After a short period of rest and rehabilitation Wesolowski chafed at the bit for
> active duty. Spurred by the fact that his wife and two sons were languishing under brutal conditions of Nazi occupied
> Poland, Wesolowski reported for duty at the headquarters of the Polish Merchant Marine in London. He was assigned
> to the crew of M/S Lechistan on February 10, 1942 as a radio operator. This assignment satisfied his desire to
> participate actively in the raging war against the Axis. He sailed on a number of ships during this period including the
> Swedish vessel S/S Hilmeren and the American tanker S/S Fairfax. His reputation as an officer grew continuously and
> he was commended for his seamanship and command ability under fire on several occasions.
> *THE AMERICAN EXPERIENCE*
> In November of 1943, finding himself temporarily in the Brooklyn Naval Shipyard, NY, Wesolowski was summoned to the
> Commanding General of the US Army Transportation Corps for a personal interview. Knowing the background of
> Wesolowski’s naval career and his capability as a commander, the general offered Wesolowski a position as second in
> command of an auxiliary aircraft carrier.
> 
> This was the only time in US history that a foreign national was to hold a command position in the armed forces of the
> USA. After expediting the formalities and procedures necessary to effect his appointment, Wesolowski was assigned to
> the auxiliary aircraft carrier, the USAT Ganandoc as second in command.
> The USAT Ganandoc ship was built in 1940 as an iron ore carrier but
> was converted at the Brooklyn Naval Yard into an auxiliary aircraft
> carrier. The lower deck held 65 fighter aircraft and 30 were in
> constant readiness on the flight decks. The mission of the USAT
> Ganandoc was to carry aircraft and supplies to United States forces
> through Halifax in Nova Scotia, across the Atlantic to Liverpool,
> England serving as part of the protective convoy against enemy
> aircraft and submarines.
> 
> During the course of the third voyage the commander fell ill with a
> heart attack and Wesolowski replaced him as commander. After
> extremely lucky years on the Atlantic and Murmansk patrols the
> Ganandoc was assigned to duty with the invading flotilla assembled
> for the invasion of Normandy. There, after delivering its cargo of
> tanks, planes and ammunition, the ship was hit by shore batteries and
> was so severely damaged that the high command issued orders for its
> scuttling. However, Wesolowski and his crew managed to bring her
> limping back to port in England, where after extensive repairs she was
> made fit once more.
> 
> The whole ship was cited and decorated for this heroic achievement
> by Major General Frank Ross, Chief of the Army Transportation
> Corps, ETO. The General wanted to name a ship after Captain
> Wesolowski, but Wesolowski declined the honor
> His former Commander Colonel Robert L. Taylor wrote: "Captain Wesolowski served with distinction during the
> invasion of Europe between the period 6 June to 25 October 1944 and was cited for service to the United States
> above and beyond the call of duty. During his service Captain Wesolowski’s operational record, efficiency and
> devotion to duty and the American cause during the Second World War was exemplary and above reproach." Later in
> 1985, Captain Wesolowski was decorated with the Bronze Star of Valor. Poland decorated Captain Wesolowski after
> the war with the Commanders Cross of the Order of Merit. During the time that USAT Ganandoc was under repair,
> Wesolowski changed command to a large ocean going tug, the USALT 533, and became involved in salvage
> operations and convoy duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister ship of Ganandoc
> On December 23, 1944 Captain Wesolowski discovered a minefield in the English Channel and successfully judged its
> location and movement enabling the convoy to clear the field with no loss of ships or lives. For this heroic achievement
> he was decorated and cited by Colonel Samuel A. Decker who wrote: "In recognition of conspicuously meritorious and
> outstanding performance of military duty did promptly and intelligently report the presence of enemy minefield in the
> English Channel, thereby unquestionably avoiding loss of life and shipping." Major General Frank Ross recommended
> the naming of a ship in Captain Wesolowski honor but he declined this gesture. In March of 1945, Wesolowski resumed
> command of the USAT Ganandoc and served aboard that ship until the end of the war in Europe.
> 
> By 1944 the news spread in the Polish Navy that a Polish officer commanded an American aircraft carrier. On one
> occasion the ORP Blyskawica and the USAT Ganandoc were docked in the Port of Southampton. Curiosity motivated
> Polish sailors to pay a courtesy call on the Captain of the USAT Ganandoc. After being escorted to the captain’s cabin
> by a marine guard, the Polish sailors from the ORP Blyskawica were shocked to discover that their former petty officer
> was the captain of the Ganandoc. One said. "Stefan what the hell are you doing here"? They could not believe that
> Wesolowski held such an important command with the American forces, but was a former noncommissioned officer in
> the Polish Navy. The chief of the Polish Navy became aware of Wesolowski’s command and extended an invitation to
> visit the headquarters of the Polish Navy in London next time Captain Wesolowski was in town. Stefan finally accepted
> the admiral’s invitation. Upon arrival to the headquarters, the whole admiralty staff received him. During the interview,
> the admiral wanted to know how and why Wesolowski became a commander of an American aircraft carrier when in the
> Polish Navy he was only a petty officer. Captain Wesolowski replied that the Americans must have valued his expertise
> more than the Poles.
> *JOURNEY HOME TO POLAND*
> As the war drew to a close the thoughts of Captain Wesolowski
> became more and more concerned with the whereabouts and well
> being of the family left behind in Poland. The oppressive rule of
> the Hitler forces was only too familiar to him and he was
> constantly beleaguered by the fear that the Gestapo would wreak
> vengeance on his family.
> 
> With the war’s end the destiny of a free Poland was still very much
> in question and the difficulties of Poland’s armed forces in
> returning to their homeland were manifold. However, on February
> 28th, 1946 Captain Stefan Wesolowski was granted a
> compassionate leave of absence from headquarters, US Forces
> ETO, and ordered to proceed to Paris, Berlin and then to Warsaw
> for the purpose of locating and visiting his family. This
> unprecedented order was authorized by General Eisenhower and
> signed by General McNary. Armed with this unusual, but
> invaluable, document, Wesolowski proceeded on his journey of
> reunion.
> 
> On March 19, 1946 he landed in Warsaw aboard an American Air
> Force plane in the uniform of an American captain in the naval
> service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long years of suffering, anxiety and unbearable tension were finally ended and the family spent a few weeks of
> happiness in Paris, that even in the post war year of 1946, seemed like paradise in comparison to Warsaw.
> Arrangements were made for their final journey to the United States and on July 20, 1946 Captain Wesolowski’s wife
> Antonina, and his sons Zdzislaw 11 and Jeremil 9, arrived in New York aboard the S/S Washington.
> 
> Passing the Statue of Liberty had a deep significance to them after the 6 years of war and deprivation. On the dock,
> anxiously waiting the final moment of reunion stood Captain Wesolowski with the New York press corps. Needless to say
> the joy of final and definitive reunion was an unforgettable and overwhelming experience for the entire family.
> Zdzislaw, Jeremii in Paris 1946                                                        Arrival in Brooklyn,NY  1946
> Shortly thereafter Captain Wesolowski was discharged from the US Army Transportation Service; he joined the
> American Merchant Marine where he sailed for another twenty years. After the war, Captain Wesolowski was invited by
> President Harry Truman to the White House. President Truman congratulated and thanked Captain Wesolowski for his
> services to the United States. After settling down with his family in Staten Island, Stefan became involved in various
> veteran organizations and assisted Polish refugees in the United States.
> 
> The citizenship of the United States was granted Captain Wesolowski and his family shortly after the war. During the
> passing years the Captain and his family settled in Staten Island, New York, and they were able to enjoy the peace and
> tranquillity of their adopted land. His sons grow up in the United States, the oldest son, Zdzislaw, joined the Air Force
> during the Korean War and later obtained a doctoral degree. At the present time he is a professor of aviation,
> management and economics at Florida Memorial College in Miami. The youngest, Jeremii, also received his doctorate
> and assumed several positions of responsibility in management of the pharmaceutical industry. He is currently living
> with his family in Yorba Linda, California.
> 
> Captain Wesolowski selected retirement in Miami Beach, Florida where he quietly reminisced on former battles won and
> lost and of ships of another time. His memories are vivid of his many nationals comrades-in-arms from the United
> States, Poland, France, Great Britain, Norway and Lithuania, who fought so gallantly for the preservation of our
> freedom. In a book "Under Foreign Flags" written by the famous Polish naval historian, Jerzy Pertek, Captain Stefan
> Ogonczyk Wesolowski was added to the annals of Polish naval history for his service to Poland and the United States.
> His decorations were bestowed by the United States, France, England, Norway, Lithuania and Formosa. Amongst the
> most cherished mementos of his career is a letter of commendation from President Harry S. Truman dated February
> 24, 1948. Adding to the list of recognition of his magnificent service to the cause of liberty was the Bronze Star for
> Valor presented on the 35th anniversary of D-Day. His years of retirement have been fruitful and full as all sailors the
> nostalgia for the sea, and its challenges, will remain forever.
> Captain Wesolowski wrote his memoirs "Od Gazoliny do Ganandoca"
> and they were published in Poland in 1983. This story of courage, faith
> and intensity of love for freedom is one that was greeted with great
> anticipation throughout Poland and the United States. One month after
> publication, the book was sold out.
> *World War II was a time of extraordinary hardships for many families in the United States.
> Separations caused by sons, brothers, fathers and husbands in service with the Armed Forces,
> and the subsequent dangers of loss of life or serious injury, caused torment in thousands of
> families, in thousands of ways. In spite of these horrors of war, the torments were minute in
> comparison to those faced by the families who were in direct subjugation to enemy forces on the
> soil of Poland.
> 
> Antonina Wesolowski, the wife of Captain Wesolowski, just as Captain Wesolowski was a hero in
> every aspect of the word, so too was Mrs. Wesolowski a heroine. Hers is a story that typifies the
> courage shown over and over again by so very many Polish women and children who existed
> through the war years on the strength of their faith and courage.*
> Mrs. Antonina Wesolowski, the wife of Captain Wesolowski was born in Bielcach on May 13, 1913 to a merchant family
> from Poznan. Her family was also involved in the fight for Polish Independence. Her father moved his family to Gdynia in
> 1932 where he established a flourishing business. It was in Gdynia that Antonina and Stefan met, and on September
> 25, 1933, the two were married.
> 
> At that time, Captain Wesolowski was on the staff of the Gdynia Port Authority as a pilot. Several years later the family
> had grown to four with the additions of their firstborn, Zdzislaw, and their youngest son, Jeremii. The young family
> settled down to a quiet life in the recently built city of Gdynia. All was quite serene and for a few happy years Antonina
> enjoyed the life of a typical wife of a naval officer and Polish hero. In 1938 the family was already planning Captain
> Wesolowski’s retirement from government service and had even started to look for a retirement country estate. Captain
> Wesolowski planned to retire in 1940, after over twenty years in the service of his country, at the age of 31. He was
> looking forward to a life of quiet leisure as a country gentleman, engaging in his various hobbies and veteran’s group
> activities. Little did the Wesolowski family realize that a year later, Hitler had other plans for them and the rest of the
> Polish people.
> *IN NAZI-OCCUPIED POLAND*
> Early in August of 1939 Stefan, a naval reservist, set out on his annual training cruise. Antonina and the two boys bade
> him goodbye and left Gdynia for a vacation near Osiek Sandomierski to wait for his return. Plans called for him to rejoin
> his family after the training cruise for a summer holiday. The family had no idea that this was to be a parting that would
> last seven long years. Several weeks later, at the home of her parents, Antonina learned that the political situation with
> Germany was very dangerous and a strong possibility existed that there would be a war. Rumors grew all the stronger
> and soon became a terrible reality. Antonina realized that Stefan would be reinstated to active duty and would be
> fighting for Poland. Antonina all too frighteningly anticipated the fear of war and the terrors it would bring. She now had
> to assume the role of mother in the worst of times as she indeed was left to care for her sons alone during the invasion
> of Hitler’s army. At the time, Zdzislaw was only 4 and Jeremii 2 old.
> *ARRESTED BY THE GESTAPO*
> Antonina and her son, Zdzislaw, still carry vivid memories of one battle in Osiek. This was the day that, after the battle,
> they buried a young Polish soldier who was no more than 17 years of age and carried no identification other than a
> wooden cross worn around his neck; evidently the parting gift from a loving mother. With their bare hands Antonina
> and Zdzislaw dug the shallow grave and buried the young soldier in the soft earth of Poland.
> 
> To this day Zdzislaw wonders who he was and has pledged to make an attempt to find the grave on his next visit to
> Poland. They do remember that it was in the garden of the Staszewski family on Ulica Koscielna in Osiek-Sandomierski.
> Zdzislaw has vowed to himself that he will find the grave of this Polish Unknown Soldier. Antonina worried about her
> children’s safety, their education and their very lives. Since schools were closed, she started to teach them herself and
> on several occasions there were periods of time when they were able to attend small underground schools before they
> were discovered and closed by the Germans. Antonina did her utmost to provide loving care for her children as well as
> her parents, but by the end of the terrible war, both of her parents had died.
> *END OF WWII*
> When the war was finally over, Antonina and her sons journeyed via open rail flatbed and horse drawn wagon from
> Ostrowiec to Gdynia.
> 
> In the spring of 1945 they reached Gdynia after a horrifying journey which had taken many weeks. On that trip they
> viewed the ravaged Polish cities and villages and saw the dead and unburied bodies strewn about everywhere.
> Half-starved, ragged people were a common sight on the Polish landscape. Returning people searched for missing
> friends and relatives, looking for former streets and buildings which no longer existed; only rubble was evident
> everywhere. The refugees numbered millions and all were seeking information about those who were dead or alive.
> 
> Only God knew the answers to the questions of many. Several weeks passed and word was spread that the Polish
> Navy was returning from England and on the 24th of October 1945 the small flotilla of the Polish Navy returned to
> Gdynia. Zdzislaw and Jeremii were hoping that their father would be among those returning; however, standing some
> distance near the docks, the boys did not see their father getting off any of the ships.
> 
> They were disappointed and wondered whether he was still alive and whether he would ever return to them. Time
> passed slowly until Antonina finally received a telegram from Stefan telling her that he was returning to Poland to take
> them to the United States.
> *FAMILY REUNITED*
> On March 18, 1946 Captain Wesolowski was in Frankfurt, West Germany arranging a flight to Warsaw on the first
> available US. Army Air Force aircraft. He was able to secure a seat on the airplane, however a young mother with a little
> girl pleaded with him to give up his seat because she had to get to Warsaw on that day because of a death in the
> family. Touched by their plea, Captain Wesolowski agreed and gave up his seat. Moments after the aircraft took off, it
> crashed and all persons on the plane were killed. His generosity had saved his life. Destiny and God watched over him,
> as it had through all the war years. The next day Stefan was able to get another seat and arrived safely at the Warsaw
> airport. The base commander at that time commented that Stefan lived a charmed life and indeed was lucky to be alive.
> 
> After Antonina received the telegram that Stefan was arriving, she left Gdynia with the boys and set off to Warsaw to
> meet him. The joy and anticipation of the reunion after all the years of separation and suffering was almost unbearable.
> Zdzislaw and Jeremii wondered aloud whether they would recognize their father but Zdzislaw was sure that he would.
> When Stefan’s originally scheduled flight failed to arrive when expected, Antonina and the boys returned to their
> relative’s home to await further word on the new arrival time from Frankfurt. Shortly thereafter, Stefan arrived,
> unannounced, and went directly to the relative’s home in the Warsaw-Praga district. On the way he was spotted by his
> son Zdzislaw, who was playing outside, and who immediately recognized his father in the uniform of an American naval
> officer. No words can describe the reunion of the whole family. The long, heartbreaking separation was finally over!
> 
> Several days later, Stefan made arrangements to have his family leave with him for the United States. Upon their arrival
> in France via Berlin, Stefan received orders to return to his ship, the USAT Ganandoc, an auxiliary aircraft carrier that
> he commanded, for its last voyage home. Antonina and the boys had to wait their turn to board the Army transport ship,
> the SS Washington, for the trip to the United States.
> *DECORATIONS OF CAPTAIN STEFAN P. WESOLOWSKI*
> 
> *POLAND
> *
> Wound Bar of Honor with three stars
> Order of the Virtuti Militari, 5th class
> Order of Merit, Commander
> Independence Cross
> Cross of Valor, 1920
> Cross of Valor, 1940
> Cross of Merit with Swords, 2nd class, 1942
> Cross of Merit , 3rd class, 1935
> Central Lithuanian Cross of Merit and Gallantry, 1921
> Silesian Cross, 1921
> September 1939 Cross
> Polish Forces in the West Cross with Sea Battles and Convoy Bar
> Silesian Uprising Cross, 1944
> Medal for the War with the Soviet Union 1918-1921
> Medal for the Restoration of Independence, 1935
> Navy Medal, 1945
> Merchant Marine Medal, 1945
> Medal for the September 1939 War
> Medal Rodla
> 20 Year Military Service Medal for Long and Faithful Service
> 10 Year Military Medal for Long and Faithful Service
> Silesian Grand Cross
> Wolyn Grand Cross
> Wolyn Cross of Valor with Swords
> Volunteer Army Cross of Valor
> Balachowicz Cross of Valor
> Cross of Freedom and Independence
> Veterans of Freedom and Independence Cross
> Regimental badges;
> 16th Infantry Regiment
> Hussars of Death
> Disarming Germans in Warsaw
> Lwow Orleta badge
> Lwow Defense Cross with Swords and Virtuti Militari
> Lithuanian-White Russian Front
> Silesian Star for the 3rd Silesian Uprising
> Army Volunteers
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
> *
> The Bronze Star for Valor
> Certificate of Merit. US Army
> Meritorious Unit Citation, US Army
> Merchant Marine Combat Medal
> Merchant Marine Atlantic War Medal
> Merchant Marine Pacific War Medal
> Merchant Marine Mediterranean-Middle East War Medal
> Merchant Marine World War II Victory Medal
> Conspicuous Service Cross, The State of New York
> Citations and Commendation awards
> 
> 
> 
> *ENGLAND
> *
> The 1939-1935 Star
> The Atlantic Star
> The War Medal, 1939-1945
> The Defense Medal WWII
> 
> 
> *FRANCE
> *
> Croix de Guerre with Palm
> 
> 
> *CHINA
> *
> War Memorial Medal for World War II
> 
> 
> *NORWAY
> *
> The 1940-1945 War Medal
> 
> 
> *EUROPE
> *
> European Combatants Cross, WW II
> 
> 
> *SOVIET UNION
> *
> Refused to accept two decorations
> BIOGRAPHY OF
> PROFESSOR ZDZISLAW WESOLOWSK
> 
> Hero of Two Nations: Captain Stefan P. Wesolowski


Do you really think somebody's going to read all that? Poles must not be too perceptive.


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Thread Closed.*

*Far too many cut and paste posts with no personal content.*


----------

